# Indian Missiles - News, Developments, Tests, and Discussions



## Contrarian

* Agni-III flight test soon*

Special Correspondent

HYDERABAD: The crucial flight trial of Agni-III, the nuclear capable long-range missile (beyond 3000 km), is expected to take place early next week, according to defence sources.

It will be launched from Wheeler Island of the Interim Test Range at Chandipur in Orissa. The maiden flight of the surface-to-surface missile on July 9 last year failed after it nose-dived into the sea within seconds of a smooth lift-off due to non-separation of the first and second stages. DRDO sources later attributed the failure to "material-related fault," besides problems with protective heat shield and propulsion.

The indigenously-built Agni-III, capable of carrying warheads weighing up to 1.5 tonnes, is 16 metres tall and weighs 48 tonnes. It belongs to the Agni series of missiles and is expected to be the mainstay of India's nuclear deterrence programme when fully operational by providing the country with strategic second-strike capability.

While Agni-I is a short-range missile of 750-800 km, Agni-II has a range of more than 1,500 km.

http://www.hindu.com/2007/04/05/stories/2007040501721300.htm


----------



## Contrarian

I hope it succeeds this time! 

That'd have China in some serious $hit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## con

Payload 1.5 tonne...Interesting .... multiple warheads.


----------



## Contrarian

It is not confirmed whether it is a MIRV or not. I donot think so personally. I think that Agni III is the last step before having an ICBM. Agni III falls shy of that. But Agni IV or whatever they call it will definitely be an ICBM and most likely MIRV.


----------



## EagleEyes

malaymishra123 said:


> I hope it succeeds this time!
> 
> That'd have China in some serious $hit.



Why? Is India not already in a serious $hit?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Contrarian

WebMaster said:


> Why? Is India not already in a serious $hit?



India in always in serious $hit. We have 2 neighbours who are hostile to us. One is warming up, the other remains as it ever was.

Plus the new missiles would be able to cover almost the ENTIRE China. Currently we cannot, so that will have a very serious effect on the Chinese establishment.

Not to mention, with Agni III, we'd be able to cover Saudi Arabia, Iran, Kazakhastan.


----------



## Contrarian

*Agni-III missile test this week*

New Delhi, April 8: India will conduct a test of the nuclear-capable Agni-III, the country's most powerful missile, some time this week.

This will be the second launch of the 3,000-km range missile after an unsuccessful test on July 9 last year from the integrated test range at Wheeler Island near Balasore in Orissa, defence officials said.

*Simultaneously, Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) scientists are working to go ahead with the second test-firing of an anti-missile system.*

Officials said preparations have been completed for the second test of Agni-III, which is expected to take place any day between April 10 and 13.

If successfully test-fired, Agni-III will become the missile with the longest reach in South Asia and more powerful than any missile in Pakistan's arsenal.

However, China has missiles with a longer reach than Agni-III.

*Though DRDO scientists put the range of Agni-III at 3,000 km, defence experts say the solid-fuel propelled missile's range could be extended up to almost 5,000 km. (Agencies)*
http://www.chennaionline.com/colnews/newsitem.asp?NEWSID={663A1A00-1090-448A-838D-79C6D30D9C79}


----------



## con

malaymishra123 said:


> It is not confirmed whether it is a MIRV or not. I donot think so personally. I think that Agni III is the last step before having an ICBM. Agni III falls shy of that. But Agni IV or whatever they call it will definitely be an ICBM and most likely MIRV.



BR states that the weigth of the boosted device is around 300-400kg. Doesn't make sense having a missile with 1.5 tonne capacity to carry a 400 kg warhead..until unles... there are more than one!


----------



## Contrarian

Yes, i read the BR page too. Let be conservative in nature otherwise we will start to accept 'what might be' as 'what is', and would end up PS'ing pics of other countries planes and boats as ours like Chinese.

Having this missile in its present form, ie without MIRV would be an exponential boost to India's nuclear capability and deterrence.


----------



## con

malaymishra123 said:


> Yes, i read the BR page too. Let be conservative in nature otherwise we will start to accept 'what might be' as 'what is', and would end up PS'ing pics of other countries planes and boats as ours like Chinese.
> 
> Having this missile in its present form, ie without MIRV would be an exponential boost to India's nuclear capability and deterrence.



Fair enough. Not making claims ,but certain "derived assumptions" w.r.t the data publicly avaliable. 
That's what cyber warriors are meant to do.


----------



## Neo

malaymishra123 said:


> Let be conservative in nature otherwise we will start to accept 'what might be' as 'what is', and would end up PS'ing pics of other countries planes and boats as ours like Chinese.



Wise words...atleast the first part.  
Lets just wait and see how it goes.


----------



## con

malaymishra123 said:


> It is not confirmed whether it is a MIRV or not. I donot think so personally. I think that Agni III is the last step before having an ICBM. Agni III falls shy of that. But Agni IV or whatever they call it will definitely be an ICBM and most likely MIRV.



If the capacity is reduced from 1.5 tonee to say 750, thing get even more interesting!


----------



## Awesome

malaymishra123 said:


> I hope it succeeds this time!


It has to eventually 

But if it takes as long as it took Agni-I (still not sure if its ready yet)...


----------



## Contrarian

Asim Aquil said:


> But if it takes as long as it took Agni-I (still not sure if its ready yet)...



What? Dude, its already in mass production AS IS AGNI II.


----------



## su-47

If u live in orissa u r warned not to leave your house. If u have to leave, u r advised to wear a helmet. Under no circumstances should u go swimming. Make sure all your property is insured.

Reason: Agni III is about to be tested! Never know when it'll come crashing.

Ok, i was just joking there. Take it easy. No need to come after my blood.

I really do hope Agni II succeeds this time. If it doesnt, our missile program will take a severe blow


----------



## Interceptor

malaymishra123 said:


> It is not confirmed whether it is a MIRV or not. I donot think so personally. I think that Agni III is the last step before having an ICBM. Agni III falls shy of that. But Agni IV or whatever they call it will definitely be an ICBM and most likely MIRV.



I doubt that it would have MIRV personally. But if it did it then India has achieved some feat. Pakistan already has this tech under its belt.


----------



## su-47

I have never heard of pakistan having MIRV tech! Can u please cite a credible source proving that?


----------



## Awesome

http://www.hindu.com/2007/04/05/stories/2007040501721300.htm

Here's an April 4th article about this test. If they were talking about doing the test within a week, it should be tomorrow.


----------



## Awesome

LOL... It's good to see a guy with a sense of humor. After all we should always be able to have a chuckle at ourselves once in a while.

All the best guys. 

Pakistan is more concerned with the Agni-I, which would probably be the one being used on us. I want to see it succeed so that it really gives our boys a push to go ahead and do the same. You know they would want to... A lot of our scientists have boasted our missile tech is far superior than India's and to top it all off they've said India's missile tech sucks... Any day now the Pak Embassy in New Delhi would be getting a call that the test is about to begin.

Lol they are the first to know!


----------



## Adux

Asim,

Missile Regiment 333 is already equipped with Agni-1, and Prithvi
A new Regiments are going to be raised for Agni-2 and Agni-3++


----------



## EagleEyes

Adux said:


> Asim,
> 
> Missile Regiment 333 is already equipped with Agni-1, and Prithvi
> A new Regiments are going to be raised for Agni-2 and Agni-3++



Good info.


----------



## Adux

WebMaster said:


> Good info.



Always at your service Webster

Edit: Add

Agni 2 Missile Regiments are already sanctioned, and is being raised as we speak, 

333rd Missile Group
By October 1995 20 pre-production Prithvi SS-150s had been delivered to the Army to form the 333rd Artillery/Missile Group [Regiment] of the XIth Corps, based in Hyderabad. The unit may have been designated as a "Group" because its manpower strength and equipment holdings would be more than a regular Indian Army battalion. It is suggested that the 333 Missile Group is to be joined by the year 2010 by the 444 and 555 Groups. The Army is not rushing these units into action, though it is suggested that as of early 2000 the personnel for 444 Group have been raised and trained. 

In addition to four Tatra transport-erector-launchers, each battery is equipped with a missile resupply-loading vehicle, a propellant tanker, a survey vehicle, and a firing command post. The 333rd reportedly consists of 15 launchers and some 75 missiles. As many as 100 missiles have been ordered by the Army. Appropriate training in three phases, covering missile sub-system, handling and maintenance has been provided to operating forces. 

US media reports in early June 1997 suggested that India had deployed the missile in Punjab, close to the Pakistan border, bringing Islamabad, Lahore, Faislabad and Rawalpindi within the striking range of Indian forces. Indian authorities subsequently denied the report. The 333 Regiment with between two and four dozen Prithvi missiles was originally deployed near the Pakistan border at Jullundur [Jalandhar], but as of mid-1999 was reportedly deloyed to a base in Secunderabad. The United States had urged India not to proceed with the deployment of the Prithvi missiles because deployment could increase tensions between India and Pakistan. While the Prithvi is normally equipped with conventional warheads, it is also capable of mounting a nuclear warhead. 

Associated Facilities
Hyderabad 
Jullundur 
Sources and Resources
The Indian Army is raising a special unit to use the Prithvi missiles. By Maj.(Retd.) Shankar Bhaduri SAPRA INDIA MONTHLY Bulletin August 1995 
Indian Missile Deployments and the Reaction from China Joseph Cirincione Conference on the Nuclearization of South Asia: Problems and Solutions UNESCO International School of Science for Peace Como, Italy 20-23 May 1999 

http://www.fas.org/nuke/guide/india/agency/333.htm


----------



## Adux

News: Front Page | National | Southern States | Other States | International | Opinion | Business | Sport | Miscellaneous | 
Advts: Classifieds | Employment | Obituary | 
National 

Raising of two Agni missile groups cleared 

By Our Special Correspondent 



NEW DELHI SEPT. 23 . Eight years after creating a specialised regiment to handle short-range missiles, the Government has cleared the setting up of similar groups for intermediate range ballistic missiles (IRBM), a new magazine on defence issues has reported. Senior Army officials said the report was more or less correct. The Defence Minister, George Fernandes, had also hinted at such an initiative while replying to questions in Parliament but the magazine, Force, carries a more detailed account. 

According to the journal, the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) had cleared the raising of the two Agni missile groups. Control on the shorter range IRBM, Agni-I with a range of 700 km, will vest with the Army's 334 rocket missile group and the medium range Agni-II with a range of 1,500 km will be handled by the 335 missile group. 

The Government has also cleared the raising of two new Prithvi groups for the Army, which would be named 444 and 555 missile groups. 

The Army has deployed two Prithvi missile groups 222 and 333. While it is going ahead with the raising of new missile groups for the longer-range missiles, the creation of the additional short-range missile will await financial allocation by the Government.





Printer friendly page 
Send this article to Friends by E-Mail 

National

News: Front Page | National | Southern States | Other States | International | Opinion | Business | Sport | Miscellaneous | 
Advts: Classifieds | Employment | Obituary |


----------



## Adux

India Missile Milestones: 1947-2005

The Risk Report
Volume 11 Number 6 (November-December 2005) 

1947: Dr. Vikram Sarabhai establishes the Physical Research Laboratory (PRL), which will later become a national center for space research, supported primarily by India's Department of Space.

1962: The Defence Research and Development Laboratory (DRDL), established one year earlier as an extension of the Special Weapon Development Team (SWDT), is moved to Hyderabad to work on missile design and development.

1962: The Indian Committee for Space Research (INCOSPAR) is established under the auspices of the Department of Atomic Energy.

1963: INCOSPAR establishes the Thumba Equatorial Rocket Launching Station (TERLS).

November 1963: A U.S.-produced, solid-propellant Nike-Apache rocket is launched from Thumba Equatorial Rocket Launching Station. The launch is part of an international effort under the United Nations. It is later followed by 350 U.S. French, Soviet and British rockets launched between 1963 and 1975.

1964: The Centre National d' Etudes Spatiales (CNES) and India's Department of Atomic Energy (DAE) conclude a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for CNES to supply four Centaure rockets with payloads for vapor cloud experiments. For its part, DAE will manufacture in India, under license, the Belier and Centaure types of sounding rockets.

1965: India establishes the Space and Technology Center (SSTC) in Thumba.

1967: The Satellite Telecommunication Earth Center is established in Ahmedabad.

1967: India launches its first sounding rocket, Rohini-75.

1969: The Indian Space Research Organization (ISRO) is formed under the Department of Atomic Energy.

1970: India and the Soviet Union sign a MoU on Collaboration in the Organization of Rocket Sounding of the Atmosphere by Soviet Meteorological Rockets at Thumba Equatorial Rocket Launching Station.

1972-1982: DRDL establishes missile-related infrastructure, including aerodynamic, structural and environmental test facilities, liquid and solid propulsion facilities, fabrication engineering facilities, control, guidance, FRP, and computer facilities.June 1972: The Space Commission and Department of Space is established and ISRO is brought under the Department of Space.

1975: India launches its first satellite, Aryabhata.

1977: India and France sign a Cooperation Agreement in the Field of Space Affairs.

1978: India and the United States conclude a MoU and an Exchange of Notes Constituting an Agreement Relating to Launching and Associated Services for Indian Satellites.

1979: Bharat Dynamics Ltd. becomes India's guided missile headquarters.

March 1979: A Centaure-2 type rocket is launched from Thumba, as part of an agreement and program begun in 1974. The rocket carries Bulgarian and Indian equipment for exploration and measurement of in space of proton and electron fluxes.

1980: India conducts the second experimental launch of its SLV-3 after its failed initial launch in 1979, and succeeds in placing the Rohini satellite into orbit.

1982: The Vikram Sarabhai Space Center (VSSC) successfully launches a Centaure rocket under the joint cooperation of India, West Germany, and Austria.

1983: India's Integrated Guided Missile Development Program (IGMDP) begins, with more than 60 public and private organizations involved.

April 1984: India and the Soviet Union conduct a joint manned space mission.

September-October 1984: A senior Indian delegation led by the Deputy Minister for Electronics, Dr. Sanjeevi Rao, visits the Soviet Union to purchase high-powered computers for India's defense and nuclear industry. The Soviet Union agrees to supply its latest-generation "Elbrus" computer system to India after 1986.

1986: India's Scientific Advisor to the Defense Minister Dr. V.S. Arunachalam announces that scientists at DRDL have successfully developed and tested a high-thrust, liquid-fueled rocket engine that generates a thrust of 30 tons and is capable of lifting a payload to a height of 600 km into space.

1987: After debate since 1985, an interagency group of U.S. officials from the Departments of Defense, State, and Commerce issue a communiquÃÂ© that India is permitted to purchase from the United States "the Cyber 205, a Cray of approximately the same vintage, a single-processor Cray X-MP or some 'other machine of equivalent capability.'"

February 1988: India conducts the first test flight of its surface-to-surface Prithvi ballistic missile, under a program headed by the DRDL.

March 1988: India launches its first operational remote sensing satellite, IRS-1A.

April 1988: ISRO signs a cooperation agreement with the European Space Agency.

1989: India conducts a test launch of its first medium-range ballistic missile, called the Agni. Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi states "The Agni is an R&D vehicle, not a weapons system. However, the technologies proved in Agni are deeply significant for evolving national security options."

1991: ISRO and Russia's Glavkosmos reach an agreement for the supply of engines and cryogenic technologies to India. Under U.S. pressure and sanctions imposed on ISRO in 1992, the agreement will be limited to the sale of seven KhimMach KVD-1 engines, each of which produces 7.5 metric tons of thrust.

1992: India acquires the ability to manufacture liquid hydrogen.

May 1992: India conducts a successful test of the third-stage motor for its PSLV, ignited under simulated high-altitude conditions.

May 1992: India stages its first successful launch of the four-stage ASLV, carrying its SROSS-C satellite into orbit, following two failed attempts in 1987 and 1988.

1993: ISRO signs a cooperation agreement with the European Space Agency.

1994: The periodical Flight International reports that India's Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE) has for the past two years been engaged in designing a ramjet-powered, submarine-launched missile dubbed the Sagarika.

1995-1996: India suspends development of the Agni missile project.

January 1996: India conducts the first test flight of the Prithvi-II surface-to-surface ballistic missile with a range of 250 kilometers, far enough to reach Islamabad.

March 1996: India successfully conducts its third and final developmental launch of the four-stage PSLV, deploying a 1-ton Indian satellite into 500-mile polar orbit.

May 1997: India completes development of two variants of the Prithvi ballistic missile. A 150-kilometer range version with a heavier warhead is ready for introduction into the Army, while the 250-kilometer version with a lighter warhead destined for the air force is ready for user trials.

June 1997: A fewer than a dozen Prithvi missiles are moved close to the Pakistani border. Prime Minister I. K. Gural denies the deployment, but Western officials affirm in November that the missiles were moved from storage to sites near the Pakistan border.

August 1997: The Agni missile program is revived in response to Pakistan's test of the Hatf-III missile in July.

September 1997: India conducts the first operational launch of its PSLV-C1, deploying a 1200-kilogram Indian Remote Sensing Satellite (IRS-1D) into orbit. In reaching 817 km circular polar sun-synchronous orbit, the PSLV was powered by four stages of alternating solid and liquid propellant.

1998: India conducts five underground nuclear tests at Pokhran, ranging in yield from less than 1 kiloton to about 45 kilotons. Defense Minister George Fernandes reportedly says that India will "inevitably" arm itself with nuclear warheads. The United States proceeds to implement sanctions, in place by November 1998, on a large number of research, development, and production entities relating to space and missile technology.

February 1999: Indian Prime Minister A. B. Vajpayee and Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif meet in Lahore, Pakistan. They agree to exchange strategic information about their nuclear arsenals, to give each other advance notice of ballistic missile tests, and to increase efforts to resolve the Kashmir issue.

April 1999: India conducts its first test of the nuclear-capable Agni-II missile. The two-stage solid fuel missile, which can carry a 1,000 kg payload, was successfully fired to a range of 2,000 kilometers.

May 1999: India launches a PSLV and successfully deploys an Indian remote sensing satellite and two other payloads.

July 1999: India successfully tests the Nishant, an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) designed to conduct aerial reconnaissance of battlefields.

October 1999: Scientists from the DRDO announce they are developing the Surya, an intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) with a range exceeding 5,000 kilometers.

April 2000: India tests the medium-range Dhanush missile, a naval version of the Prithvi.

August 2000: India's Agni-II missile reportedly reaches the operational stage. India's Defense Minister, George Fernandes, states that re-entry, guidance, and maneuverability have been tested.

February 2001: Dr. Vasudev Aatre, head of India's DRDO and scientific adviser to the Indian Minister of Defense, announces that India is developing the Agni-III ballistic missile. The Agni-III is anticipated to have a range of 3,500 km, improving upon the "range and capability" of the 2,100 km-range Agni-II.

March 2001: India's Defense Minister, George Fernandes, announces that the Agni-II ballistic missile is operational and is ready for mass production after its second successful test launch in January. The 2,500 km range missile may be launched from a static launch pad or mobile launcher and offers India a nuclear second-strike capability.

March 2001: The periodical Defense News reports that India and Russia's Central Scientific and Research Institute of Automatics and Hydraulics (TsNIIAG) are negotiating the sale of a variant of an electro-optical guided missile warhead originally developed for Scud-B ballistic missiles, which could drastically improve the accuracy of India's ballistic missiles.

March 2001: India aborts the first attempt to launch its GSLV, when computers detect that one of its four liquid-fueled strap-on booster engines is not generating the required 90 percent thrust.

April 2001: After tracing the March 2001 malfunction to a defective oxidizer line, India's GSLV successfully launches, setting the 3,000 lb experimental GSAT-1 communication satellite into orbit.

June 2001: According to the periodical Defense News, India successfully launches the PJ-10, also known as the BrahMos cruise missile, developed by DRDO and Russia's NPO Mashinostryenia (NPOM) under a secret 1998 Indo-Russian accord. The missile has a range of 280 kilometers and may be fired from Indian and Russian mobile launchers, ships, submarines and aircraft.

July 2001: India and France reportedly sign a MoU to co-develop and co-produce battlefield surveillance radars and ballistic missiles, and for India to domestically build Scorpene submarines.

August 2001: According to Jane's Defence Weekly, the Indian Army is to create a second missile regiment, the Strategic Rocket Regiment, to induct the Agni-II intermediate-range ballistic missile.

September 2001: U.S. President George Bush lifts sanctions against India and Pakistan imposed under the Arms Export Control Act.

December 2001: An unclassified summary of the U.S. National Intelligence Council's (NIC) National Intelligence Estimate claims most components required for an ICBM are found in India's indigenous space program. India could "convert its polar space launch vehicle into an ICBM within a year or two of a decision to do so." However, the report cautions that while India is striving for self-sufficiency, it still relies "heavily" on foreign assistance. The NIC also states that India will probably not deploy its Sagarika submarine-launched ballistic missile until 2010 or later.

December 2001: India successfully test-fires a 250 km extended-range version of the Prithvi missile, developed for the Indian Air Force. The indigenously developed surface-to-surface missile is one of the five missiles being developed under the IGMDP. The earlier version of the Prithvi is already in service with India's Army.

March 2002: India's Ministry of Defense announces that the Agni-II ballistic missile has entered into production phase and will soon be inducted into the Army.

March 2002: Scientists at India's LPSC successfully fire an upper-stage cryogenic engine for 12 minutes, the duration it will fire during actual flight. On the same day, ISRO successfully tests an improved variant of the two-meter diameter solid-propellant motor that powers the third stage of the PSLV. Improvements include "optimization of the motor case and nozzle and increased propellant loading." ISRO plans to use the motor in its PSLV launch later in 2002, which would be the first time that a PLSV will be used to place a payload in geostationary orbit.

April 2002: Jane's Defence Weekly reports that, according to U.S. intelligence sources and contrary to the claims of Indian officials, the first test of a single-stage variant of the Agni was a failure. The missile flew its anticipated range of 700 km, but the warhead failed to separate.

June 2002: The U.S. Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) in its Unclassified Report to Congress on the Acquisition of Technology Relating to Weapons of Mass Destruction and Advanced Conventional Munitions states that India "still lacks engineering or production expertise in some key missile technologies." The report adds that during 2001 Russia and Western Europe remained the main sources of missile-related and dual-use technology to fill these gaps.

July 2002: According to Jane's Defense Weekly, Indian defense officials claim that India has acquired two Green Pine radar systems from Israel, but say they have had little success in developing a missile defense capability against a possible Pakistani attack.

December 2002: The CIA in its Unclassified Report to Congress on the Acquisition of Technology Relating to Weapons of Mass Destruction and Advanced Conventional Munitions states that India was among the countries supplying assistance to Libya's ballistic missile program.

January 2003: India has allocated $1 billion to the DRDO for the development of hypersonic missile systems, powered by an indigenously developed cryogenic engine fueled by liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen.

January 2003: The Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) approves the creation of a Strategic Forces Command (SFC) to manage and administer all nuclear and strategic forces. The Nuclear Command Authority (NCA), comprising of a Political Council and an Executive Council, will be responsible for India's nuclear arsenal.

January 2003: India reportedly places under its SFC two operational missile groups of the Indian Army, which possess the 150-250 km-range Prithvi and the 2,500 km-range Agni nuclear-capable ballistic missiles.

February 2003: According to a DRDO official, India has begun a 10-year development program of a two-stage space vehicle called Avatar that can take-off and land like an aircraft and place a 1,000 kg payload into a low-earth orbit. The vehicle would be capable of performing about 100 re-entries into the atmosphere. According to the DRDO official, the primary function of the vehicle is to act as a "reusable missile launcher, one which can launch missiles, land &#8230; and be loaded again for more missions."

February 2003: An unnamed official from India's Ministry of Foreign Affairs states that India has agreed to invest approximately $150 million in Israel's Arrow-2 anti-missile system. The proposed investment must still be approved by the United States. Aerospace Daily claims that Israel has emerged as the second-largest supplier of weapons and equipment to India.

March 2003: The Times of India reports that British Prime Minister Tony Blair's dossier on Iraq alleged that India's NEC Engineers Private Limited had "extensive links in Iraq," including to Iraq's Al-Mamoun missile production plant, and had illicitly supplied ammonium perchlorate to Iraq.

April 2003: According to Indian Defense Minister, George Fernandes, India is developing and making efforts to test the Agni-III, a long-range surface-to-surface missile capable of carrying a nuclear warhead more than 2,000 kilometers.

May 2003: India conducts the second launch of its GSLV, lifting a 1,800 kg experimental communications satellite. Unlike the first flight, when the GSLV's Russian-made cryogenic upper stage burned out four seconds too soon, this launch occurred without incident. ISRO announces that once declared operational, the GSLV will "make the Indian space program a self reliant one."

May 2003: The Indian periodical Vayu announces that with the lifting of "restrictions imposed by collaborators," India's Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL) has been cleared for missile exports. BDL manufactures a variety of missiles including the Prithvi-I and Prithvi-II surface-to-surface missiles.

July 2003: The Washington Post reports that a coalition of pro-India and pro-Israel lobbyists, including the U.S.-India Political Action Committee (USINPAC), America Israel Political Action Committee (AIPAC), and American Jewish Committee (AJC), have joined forces to gain U.S. approval for the sale of Israel's Arrow ballistic missile defense system to India.

August 2003: R. N. Agarwal, the former Director of the Agni missile project and currently the Director of the Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL), states that the carbon composite content of the new Agni variants will be increased from 35 to 80 percent making them lighter and able travel longer distances. Agarwal says that the Agni's re-entry heat shield is entirely made up of carbon composite.

October 2003: India clears the short-range Agni-I and medium-range Agni-II surface-to-surface missiles for the Army.

October 2003: Defense News, citing defense officials in Washington and New Delhi, reports that in August India "formally asked" the United States for multiple Patriot Advanced Capability-3 (PAC-3) anti-missile systems. India's Prime Minister Atal Behari Vajpayee in September also requested inclusion in the U.S.-led global missile defense shield.

December 2003: Indian Defense sources indicate that the BrahMos cruise missile has been configured for launch from submarines. Submarine-to-surface launch is one of the four BrahMos designs, which are anticipated to include air-to-surface, ship-to-surface, and surface-to-surface. The missile was launched successfully from a surface ship and travelled 290 km to its target.

January 2004: India and the United States agree under the Next Steps in Strategic Partnership with India (NSSP) to expand cooperation in civilian nuclear programs, civilian space programs, and high-technology trade, including expanded dialogue on missile defense. This agreement initiates three major steps: removal of ISRO from the Department of Commerce Entity List, removal of export license requirements for items subject to Export Administration Regulations EAR99, and establishment of a presumption of approval for all items not controlled for nuclear proliferation reasons.

February 2004: ISRO chairman, G. Madhavan Nair unveils plans for the Ammonium Perchlorate Experimental Plant to expand ammonium perchlorate (AP) production from 300 metric tons to 800 metric tons by 2005.

March 2004: At the Sixth Joint Technical Group between India and the United States, Indian defense scientists approach the United States about possible cooperation in developing optronics, electro-optics, encryption, and sensor and jamming technologies.

March 2004: India successfully test-fires an "improved" version of its Prithvi-II surface-to-surface ballistic missile with an extended-range of 250 km and "much higher accuracy," according to a defense ministry official.

September 2004: India conducts the first operational flight of its GSLV, lifting a 1,950 kg spacecraft.

October 2004: India conducts a launch of its single-stage, Prithvi-III missile.

November 2004: India successfully test-fires the 350 km-range Dhanush missile, marking the induction of the system into the Navy. Dhanush is the naval version of the Prithvi-II.

December 2004: The Russian Federal Space Agency says that it will continue cooperation with India in the development of an oxygen-hydrogen booster for space rockets.

December 2004: India and Russia sign 10 agreements on space, defense, and aviation, including an agreement to jointly cooperate on satellite manufacture and launch under the Russian Global Navigation Satellite System (GLONASS). Russia's Federal Space Agency head, Anatoly Perminov, states that India's military use of the GLONASS system, which could help improve the accuracy of Indian missiles, has not been ruled out.

February 2005: President A.P.J. Abdul Kalam states before Parliament that the BrahMos missile "has been successfully tested ... and is ready for induction" into India's military.

May 2005: ISRO's four-stage solid and liquid propellant PSLV-C6 successfully propelled two satellites into polar sun synchronous orbit. The Spacecraft Control Centre of ISTRAC at Bangalore will continuously monitor the CARTOSAT-1, which is a cartographic satellite mounted with two cameras with 2.5 meter spatial resolution and 30 km coverage, and the HAMSAT, which is a micro-satellite intended for radio transmission.

May 2005: India's Rajya Sabha, the upper house of Parliament, passes the Weapons of Mass Destruction and Their Delivery Systems (Prohibition of Unlawful Activities) Bill, which bans proliferation of mass destruction weapon and missile technology. Once signed by India's President Abdul Kalam, the bill will become law and will apply to Indians in India and abroad, as well as foreigners residing in India.

May 2005: India has reportedly added the short-range Agni-I and intermediate-range Agni-II to its Strategic Forces Command arsenal.

May 2005: Agni program director, Dr. R. N. Agarwal says that the Agni-III, India's long-range ballistic missile designed to be capable of hitting targets 3,000 to 3,500 km away, will be ready for flight testing by the end of 2005.

June 2005: As part of the "New Framework for the U.S.-India Defense Relationship," signed by U.S. Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld and Indian Defense Minister Pranab Mukherjee, the United States has offered India a briefing on the Patriot PAC-3 missile system, as well as increased opportunities for technology transfer, collaboration, co-production, and research and development with the understanding that U.S. technology-related sanctions on India will be lifted.

June 2005: India's VSSC has begun work on its first hypersonic wind tunnel (HWT).

July 2005: A joint venture between Russia's Mashinostroenie Scientific Industrial Association and India's DRDO has begun mass production of the BrahMos cruise missile. The Indian Navy has placed the first order for the missile, which is also anticipated to be fielded by the Russian Navy. The baseline version is an anti-ship missile, which also may be fired from air platforms.

July 2005: The United States and India release a joint statement during a visit by India's Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to the White House. Initiatives to be implemented include signature of a Science and Technology Framework Agreement, establishment of closer ties in space exploration, satellite navigation and launch, and cooperation in the commercial space arena through such groups as the U.S.-India Working Group on Civil Space Cooperation.

August 2005: India's Defense Secretary Yogendera Narain states that India has acquired a Green Pine radar from Israel for "advanced research," after three to four years of discussions.

August 2005: The U.S. Department of Commerce removes from the Entity List ISRO subordinates: ISRO Telemetry, Tracking and Command Network (ISTRAC), ISRO Intertial Systems Unit (IISU), and Space Applications Center.

October 2005: India and Pakistan's Foreign Secretaries sign a formalized agreement on notification at least 72 hours ahead of ballistic missile tests. Contained within the agreement is a bilateral pledge not to set up any missile test launch site within 40 km of the Line of Control or the international border.


back to top
http://www.wisconsinproject.org/countries/india/MissileMiles2005.html


----------



## Adux

Army raising a special BrahMos missile regiment 
Rajat Pandit
[ 3 Apr, 2006 0037hrs ISTTIMES NEWS NETWORK ]


RSS Feeds| SMS NEWS to 8888 for latest updates 

NEW DELHI: With Pakistan testing its new 'Babur' cruise missile for the second time last month, the Army has speeded up its plan to raise a special regiment for the land version of India's own BrahMos supersonic cruise missile. 

*Already equipped with missile groups to handle the 150-km Prithvi, 700-800-km Agni-I and 2,000-km-plus Agni-II ballistic missiles*, the Army's new BrahMos regiment will include three batteries of six-road mobile autonomous launchers each. 

"The land-to-land version of BrahMos, which flies at a 2.8 Mach speed, was tested for the first time at Pokhran in December 2004. Since then, preparations were afoot to induct the road mobile complex of this missile in the Army," said an official. 

"With terrain-hugging and infrared seeking capabilities, the Army will use BrahMos as its precision-strike weapon. It has a strike range of 300 km, which can be enhanced further," he added.


----------



## Interceptor

su-47 said:


> I have never heard of pakistan having MIRV tech! Can u please cite a credible source proving that?



This something I answerd earlier.

https://defence.pk/forums/showpost.php?p=59585&postcount=41
https://defence.pk/forums/showpost.php?p=59586&postcount=42


----------



## Adux

Interceptor,

India nor Pakistan has credibly developed a MIRV. It is all just speculation.

Can you please tell me the name of Missile Regiments in pakistan assigned for Ballistic Missiles.


----------



## joey

Adux said:


> Interceptor,
> 
> India nor Pakistan has credibly developed a MIRV. It is all just speculation.
> 
> Can you please tell me the name of Missile Regiments in pakistan assigned for Ballistic Missiles.



I dont think you know what your talking about w.r.t India.

I would request you to check this article before commenting.

This is exact non-fudged dimensions of Agni 3.

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/MISSILES/Images/A3_family_contrast A2_K15_tube_r11A-1500x1400pix.jpg



Remember Agni 3 was supposed to be a 2 stage missile, now it is Three test as per latest reports.

There is no god smack way a three stage missile to have range of only 3500 kms.

Read this 

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/MISSILES/Agni.html

If you can understand the article then commment else dont. 

Remember last time the test was supposed to be a 2 stage missile this time 3 stage, go figure


----------



## joey

Let the fat lady sing. 
The news coming of it being 3 stages missile has stunned me, I'm waiting for more.

Possibility of this being pre-stage of Agni 3++.

IDR Review on Agni 3


----------



## Adux

Joey,

What I comment or Not, is my business. Dont come and tell me what to do or not. I havent read those articles, posted. i was talkiing about MIRV, Which is about Multiple Warheads which can be Independently targeted not about MISSILE RANGE. Tell me an official source which has claimed from the Indian side, that we have a successful MIRV. Even in the site that you have qouted above is their best Guess-estimate by looking at a 2-D picture, and also according to that same website Agni 3 is no MIRV, but only Agni 3++ and Agni 3 SL. So what the **** is your point.
I am a great admirer of BR in technical details, but it is still in the end a Fan Site, therefore I would call them jingo's than Credible sources. I am sure a GSLV launching India is more than capable of creating missile range's of an ICBM. So what is your point. So dont open your mouth before you know what I am talking about, get that Kid. I certainly ****ing hope that you have mis-qouted me.


----------



## joey

Adux said:


> Joey,
> 
> What I comment or Not, is my business. Dont come and tell me what to do or not. I havent read those articles, posted. i was talkiing about MIRV, Which is about Multiple Warheads which can be Independently targeted not about MISSILE RANGE. Tell me an official source which has claimed from the Indian side, that we have a successful MIRV. Even in the site that you have qouted above is their best Guess-estimate by looking at a 2-D picture, and also according to that same website Agni 3 is no MIRV, but only Agni 3++ and Agni 3 SL. So what the **** is your point.


I think you took it personally, I might have misused how i wanted my sentence to be meant and so I'm taking it back.

My point was, Media speculating it is 3 stage missile (not yet confirmed)
now Agni 3 is a 2 stage missile which was tested last year.
A 3 stage missile if it is this time, cannot be the previous Agni 3.

The last part was not meant for this thread, somehow i was editing two three PFF threads and it came here, but my first line 

Very little about MIRV is known...

http://www.ias.ac.in/currsci/feb102004/372.pdf


> I am a great admirer of BR in technical details, but it is still in the end a Fan Site, therefore I would call them jingo's than Credible sources. I am sure a GSLV launching India is more than capable of creating missile range's of an ICBM. So what is your point. So dont open your mouth before you know what I am talking about, get that Kid. I certainly ****ing hope that you have mis-qouted me.


Forum discussion might be not the articles, The writer is definitely noy "fan boy" and doesnt writes fan articles.


----------



## Awesome

http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/50582.html

The test is only hours away now.


----------



## melb4aust

Asim Aquil said:


> http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/50582.html
> 
> The test is only hours away now.



R they gonna do it at night time ...... or early tommorrow morning


----------



## joey

nehi pata melb bhai. probably morning.


----------



## Matador

I indian's technoledge of missle is followed china and about 20 years behind 

china not Indian but Japan is not comapred with china ,china will been top 3of

world after USA and Russion.


----------



## Adux

Bull Crap Babblefish

India Strong!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janbaz

Burrah! Take out your Ghauri 3's! Assemble like '98!:flag:


----------



## Awesome

So far all the tests we've seen from both countries happen wayyy early in the morning...

Fajr time here, which means almost 7am in India. Nothing's on google... You think they'll show it on some Indian TV live? Namaz k baad star news lagake dekhte hain. We might always just see some fireworks


----------



## Contrarian

I thought all Indian channels are banned in Pakistan?


----------



## Contrarian

*Agni-III to be launched within 48 hours*

Highly placed sources in the defence set-up have told TIMES NOW that the government is likely to launch the Agni-III within the next 48-hours. But the decision will be subject to a clearance by the Defence Research and Development Organisation which should come by Wednesday (April 11) night.

DRDO scientist had found that hot exhaust fumes went inside the rocket and burnt cables that led to the malfunction the last time leading to the failure in the test launch. Also, a metal plate in the rocket to stop reverse flow of the exhaust did not work. Agni-III will have a three stage lift-off mechanism and will have a range of 4,000 km.

The Agni-III is the most powerful missile in the Indian arsenal. When ready, it will be able to carry nuclear capable warheads. It is an effective counter to any missile in the region and can hit most parts of China, including Beijing.
The Agni-II has a longer range than the Agni-I and Agni-II, which have ranges of 1500 and 2500 km respectively.

http://www.timesnow.tv/Sections/Spo...nched_within_48_hours/articleshow/1892164.cms


----------



## joey

News coming in from The Hindu, one of oldest newspaper though has clear communist agenda, it was first published 3 years before the Jinnah was born. 

Some reporters there like huma siddiqui, TS subramanian , raja golapachari writes kickass articles in defence.

It has been succesfully test fired, RV splashdown details awaited.



> Agni-III ballistic missile test fired
> Balasore, April 12 (PTI): India today test fired its nuclear capable 3,000 km intermediate range ballistic missile Agni-III from the Interim Test Range (ITR) at the Wheeler's Island in the Bay of Bengal off the Orissa coast.
> 
> The indigenously developed surface-to-surface missile, blasted off at 10.52 am from a fixed platform with the help of an auto launcher in the launch complex-4 of the ITR, located about 72 km from here, defence sources said.
> 
> The sleek missile vertically roared into the clear sky leaving behind a thick column of white and yellow smoke, eyewitness accounts said.
> 
> It was not immediately known whether the trial was successful or not.
> 
> Fitted with an on-board computer, the missile was designed to go up to a distance of 90 km vertically crossing the atmosphere and re-enter into the earth targetting the predetermined impact point near Car Nicobar Island, the sources said.
> 
> If successfully test-fired, Agni-III will become the missile with the longest reach in South Asia and more powerful than any missile in Pakistan's arsenal.
> 
> However, China has missiles with a longer reach than Agni-III.
> 
> Three sophisticated radars, six electro-optical tracking systems and three telemetric data stations, located in the mainland were engaged to monitor the entire trajectory of the missile.
> 
> With an improved guidance system, this latest variant of the Agni series of missiles, Agni-III had a diameter of 1.8 metres and length of 16 metres.
> 
> *The missile, which weighed about 48 tonnes, was meant to support a wide range of warhead configurations with a total payload ranging between 600 kg and 1.8 tonne and featured decoys* and other anti-ballistic counter measures, the sources said.
> 
> This is Agni-III's second trial, the earlier experiment on July 9, 2006 having gone awry.
> 
> DRDO scientists said the fault detected in the first test trial of the Agni-III missile had been addressed.
> http://www.hindu.com/thehindu/holnus/000200704121201.htm



so far everything matches with exact what Br's page said, anyways,

non fudged page on Agi,

Updated

First agni 3's pic from BR (this is form last test)
Agni 3 from last years flight

Dimension

I'm waiting to know its yield since we have huge access to Tritium for boosted fission.

Spashdown details still awaited.


----------



## Adux

2 Stage missile,


----------



## joey

^^ correct 2 stage with media speculating RV being 3rd.I'm still waiting for some more details lets see if it comes out or not.

Test is fully succesful.

from MOD



> Test is fully succesful.
> 
> http://mod.nic.in/
> 
> *Indian scientists today achieved a major milestone in missile technology when they successfully conducted the flight test of the Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM*) &#8211; AGNI III from the Wheeler Island, off the coast of Orissa at 10.50 this morning. The 16 meter long missile weighing 48 tonnes, lifted off successfully from its Rail Mobile Launcher System leaving a trail of orange and yellow smoke. The missile which has a range of more than 3000 kms is capable of carrying a _pay load of 1.5 Tonnes_. *The trajectory of AGNI III is computed by the onboard computer system based on the launch and target coordinates. During the flight the missile has no communication with the ground systems and is autonomous and fully `intelligent&#8217; to reach its designated target. With this success, the design team is happy that the problems faced in the previous attempt on July 09 last year has been fully understood and solved. *
> 
> *The entire flight path of approx 15 minutes duration validated all mission objectives primarily to establish the performance of the two stage propulsion in flight and the flex nozzle control system being attempted by DRDO scientists for the very first time. The flight was tracked from ground stations at Dhamra, ITR, Balasore, Port Blair and two Indian Naval ships in the Indian Ocean. Shri M Natarajan, Scientific Advisor to Raksha Mantri made a specific reference to the achievement of high degree of self reliance in AGNI III*, as most of the sub systems have been developed within the country with the synergy between DRDO &#8211; Industry (both Public and Private sector) and Academia. As per the Mission Director, Shri Avinash Chander, many &#8220;firsts&#8221; have been established by this launch, which includes the Flex Nozzle Controls of Rocket Motor during powered phase, specially developed composite propellant with high specific impulse for the rocket. Guidance and Control with built in fault tolerant avionics, withstanding of severe aero thermal environment experienced during the Re-entry phase and coordinated mission management.
> 
> *The Defence Minister Shri AK Antony has congratulated the defence scientists on the successful launch and for achieving another important milestone in self-reliance in this critical strategic system. He also stated that India has matured in the missile technology area and was definitely at par with many other developed countries. AGNI III has confirmed India&#8217;s Strategic capability for minimum credible deterrence. Today&#8217;s historic event was witnessed by Shri Pallam Raju, Raksha Rajya Mantri, Shri M Natarajan, SA to RM and a host of senior officials of Ministry of Defence and Services*


----------



## Awesome

joey said:


> News coming in from The Hindu, one of oldest newspaper though has clear communist agenda, it was first published 3 years before the Jinnah was born.
> 
> Some reporters there like huma siddiqui, TS subramanian , raja golapachari writes kickass articles in defence.
> 
> It has been succesfully test fired, RV splashdown details awaited.
> 
> 
> 
> so far everything matches with exact what Br's page said, anyways,
> 
> non fudged page on Agi,
> 
> Updated
> 
> First agni 3's pic from BR (this is form last test)
> Agni 3 from last years flight
> 
> Dimension
> 
> I'm waiting to know its yield since we have huge access to Tritium for boosted fission.
> 
> Spashdown details still awaited.


Still gotta wait and see if it was successful or not.

Yellow/Orange Smoke reported... Is that normal?


----------



## Awesome

> If successfully test-fired, Agni-III will become the missile with the longest reach in South Asia and more powerful than any missile in Pakistan's arsenal.


http://www.hindu.com/thehindu/holnus/000200704121201.htm

Lol. Talk about making things Pakistan centric when they don't have to be.


----------



## Contrarian

[ur=http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2007/04/12/ap3604959.htmll]India Test Fires Nuclear-Capable Missile[/url]
Associated Press

By MUNEEZA NAQVI 04.12.07, 2:05 AM ET

India test fired a new missile capable of carrying nuclear warheads across much of Asia and the Middle East, a state government official said Thursday.

An earlier test firing of the Agni III missile had failed when it plunged into the Bay of Bengal short of its target in July last year. There was no immediate comment whether the current test was successful.

The missile was launched from Wheeler Island off the eastern state of Orissa, the state government official said on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to speak to the media.

India's current crop of missiles has been largely intended to confront neighboring archrival Pakistan. The Agni III, in contrast, is India's longest-range missile, designed to reach 1,900 miles - putting China's major cities well into range, as well as targets deep in the Middle East.

It also is said to be capable of carrying up to a *300-kiloton nuclear warhead*.

India's missile program, together with its nuclear program and drive for a permanent seat on the United Nations Security Council, is part of its ongoing efforts to establish itself as a world power.

India's homegrown missile arsenal already includes the short-range Prithvi ballistic missile, the medium-range Akash, the anti-tank Nag and the supersonic Brahmos missile, developed jointly with Russia.

Copyright 2007 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed


----------



## Contrarian

Its China centric baby! Yeah !


----------



## joey

nehi asim ji it is succesful, read the ministry of defence press release carefully.

The pic your seeing is not this Agni 3 but the Agni 3 which was tested a year back , it is pic from 2006 and the pic is small for reasons...


----------



## Contrarian

Is it on the TV yet?


----------



## joey

Asim Aquil said:


> http://www.hindu.com/thehindu/holnus/000200704121201.htm
> 
> Lol. Talk about making things Pakistan centric when they don't have to be.



dont pay much attention to that part, it is not written by the three journalists which i have mentioned, MOD press release is there.

The Hindu gets good information on certain things but has communist angle to quite some things.

malay IIRC no agni 3 pic is there on TV all old pics.


----------



## Adux

Agni-3 , two stage, Nuclear Capable Single Warhead, 3500km


----------



## Awesome

hain... ICBM?


----------



## Adux

Asim Aquil said:


> hain... ICBM?



Asim, 

Sorry about that, Wrong Info there, I have corrected that, Can you please correct the Spelling of Agni in the Thread Topic, it is writted "Angi"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adux

5500km @ 1500kg of payload, I guess that constitues as ICBM


----------



## Contrarian

New thing...range 4000km.
Xinhua has reported 3500 km range.


----------



## Contrarian

*Agni-III test fired*

AGENCIES[ THURSDAY, APRIL 12, 2007 11:40:27 AM]


NEW DELHI: India carried out Thursday a second test of its nuclear-capable Agni-III ballistic missile with a range of 4,000 kilometres (2,480 miles). Agni, which means fire in Hindi, is one of five missiles being developed by India's Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) under an Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme launched in 1983.

DESCRIPTION: Agni-III is a surface-to-surface, two-stage missile. Both stages are powered by solid propellants.

RANGE: *4,000 kilometres (2,480 miles), according to defence ministry officials,* and capable of striking targets deep inside China.

WARHEAD: Agni-III supports a wide range of warheads, conventional and nuclear, with a payload ranging from 600 to 1,800 kilograms (1,320 to 3,960 pounds) *including decoys and other anti-ballistic counter-measures.*

OTHER FEATURES: The missile *can be deployed using rail or road mobile launch vehicles* is said to have a high degree of accuracy with a medium to large nuclear payload, most likely a 200 to 300 kilotonne warhead.

THE AGNI SERIES: The short-range Agni-I was first test-fired in 1989. India last tested the intermediate range Agni-II on August 29, 2004.
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/Agni-III_test_fired/articleshow/1896472.cms


----------



## Adux

I have a feeling the range is under-stated to avoid political backlash.


----------



## Contrarian

*The test-firing of the 3500-km range Agni-III has paved the way for the country to produce intercontinental range ballistic missiles*
Media Release

The *test-firing of the 3500-km range Agni-III* has paved the way for the country to produce intercontinental range ballistic missiles and provided it a robust second strike nuclear capability, defence scientists said.

Unlike the Prithvi and earlier versions of the Agni surface-to-surface missiles, the launch of the Agni-III by the Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) by using all solid fuel propellant systems signalled that India has achieved complete indigenous capability and self-reliance in this field, they said.

This, DRDO sources said, will increase accuracy and marginalize failure rates in the launch of the surface-to-surface missiles.

*Agni-III supports a wide range of warheads, both conventional and nuclear, with a total payload weight of 600 kg to 1,800 kg, and features decoys and other anti-ballistic counter-measures, they said.*

The missile can be deployed using rail or road mobile launch vehicles, and has an inertial guidance system with* improved optical or radar terminal phase correlation capability to guide it accurately to its target.
*
DRDO sources said this gives the Agni-III a high degree of accuracy with a medium to large nuclear payload, most likely a 200-300 kilotonne warhead.

The Agni-III will provide a robust second strike capability as, according to nuclear experts, this missile system can be disbursed far and wide in the mainland, far-flung islands or on blue water naval assets spread across the world's oceans.

The ability to reach all corners of a potential challenger requires a missile range of between 4,000 and 8,000 km and according to the experts, *the country is reportedly developing a longer range missile with a heavier payload, but in a compact configuration with a thicker and shorter length.*

They said its development is driven by the need for a more assured retaliation that can defeat emerging anti-ballistic missile (ABM) defences and counter-measures.

Such capability requires a compact missile that can also carry ABM counter-measures along with a warhead, in a configuration similar to MIRV, albeit with state-of-the-art decoys.

According to DRDO sources, the Agni-III features two solid fuelled stages with overall *diameter of 1.8 metres. This diameter is compatible with the recently tested sub-surface launch system.*

The missile's first stage booster is made of advanced carbon composite materials to provide high mass fraction. It weighs about 24 tonnes and has a length of seven meters.* The initial stage propulsion (ISP) is comparable to similar large solid motors of ISRO.*

The second stage is also made of advanced carbon composite materials weighing around eight tonnes with a length of 2.5 metres. *It incorporates flex nozzles to provide necessary flight controls. *
http://www.indiadaily.com/editorial/10896.asp


----------



## Contrarian

I COMPLETELY agree. If this missile is looks an ICBM, it would invite the fury of all the western countries, estrange our bonhomie with US. I feel the range is very deliberately understated.


----------



## joey

The first pic is from previous years launch.

IIRC a Russian sources Claimed the range is over 5500 kms.

Same is my suspision.

The MOD report says Range of over 3000 kms(not the word over cautiously used) wit 1.8 tonne payload with decoys.1.8 tonnes is quite quite huge as we have huge Trititum reserve and have better technology to extract (than even US) , for boosted fission or TN's.

some stuff the dia is 2 metyres not 1.8 means it is not the Agni 3 tested previous year but a slightly different transtional version.

The range versus payload graph of Agni 3 is much different than Agni IIAT and Agni II.Its increase in dread weight translates to effective mass of payload increase by same quantum.

Also note, new Agni 3 also uses High Specific Impulse Fuel ( ISP S/L 237 sec , ISP vacuum 269 sec ) compared to Agni 2 ( S/L 232 and Vaccum 259 )

This can be possible Agni 3 figure,



> Now that it has been publicly announced, let me not fudge it anymore and continue the treaditon of BR first.
> 
> 1. The A-III diameter is indeed 2.0 meter. Has no fins.
> 2. It is ~16.3 meter tall
> 3. The first stage is 7.7 m long, interstage of 1.0 to 1.1m
> 4. Second stage 3m and payload adapter 0.75m
> 5. The payload section is 3.6m
> 6. My guess is that the real payload dia is 0.55m



Refer to this page for a very detailed analysis and the graph what I'm talking about.

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/MISSILES/Agni.html

Cause of previous failure,



> All these were initial causes. The final root cause was control cable burn through due to F/S nozzle exhaust gases which were reentrant in the gap between the structure and the nozzle. The fix was a thermal shroud or bellows. The thing to remember is even without stage separation the vehicle flew over 1000km. one hell of a total impulse for the motors.


----------



## joey

malay dont post from indiadaily that is not too much credible newspaper, even if it gave first details on PAD test.

there is nothing in Agni 3 that has to do with ISRO motors. they are different entities works differently.


----------



## Contrarian

Is it the same website that writes about UFO's??


----------



## Awesome

This graph is totally bogus....

Range cannot just keep increasing by a lesser payload like that 

Lemme fix the thread title.


----------



## Awesome

India has nothing to fear by putting western nations into range. It's not a Muslim nation.


----------



## Awesome

Of course, the missile still could be Pakistan centric...

A Submarine launched version can come in handy if Pakistan destroys all forward missile launch systems. Or perhaps for an extreme second strike capability. Haha you can bet when Pakistan and India test longer ranged missiles the politicians would explain it that way to the western nations.

The only western nation with the objections would be USA. And I don't think even if India fired an ICBM of 5000 km range it would threaten the US. So I don't see anything convincing in the argument that it's an understated ICBM.


----------



## Contrarian

No, it would be a WHOLE lot of nations. ICBM is no joke. Whether 5000 or 15000km. Once a nation develops an ICBM, it has severe international ramifications. The European countries etc come into the target. Its a VERY serious development. It is definite to provoke strong reactions from the international community.

Ofcourse its also Pakistan centric, it means we can fire the missile from anywhere in this country and still hit anywhere in Pakistan, but this is movable and launchaable by rail. So that means Pakistan most likely will not be able to preemptively destroy the missile. Plus India is very big, so a preemptive missile strike on India is absurd.

This is essentially oN China. We can now cover entire China. That gives us credible nuclear deterrence against the Chinese.


----------



## joey

Asim Aquil said:


> This graph is totally bogus....
> 
> Range cannot just keep increasing by a lesser payload like that
> 
> Lemme fix the thread title.



Did ya read the article i posted?
Do you realize that is motor performance w.r.t. payload which is being carried out?

Read the attached small article with that pic,



> Missile range & payload mass are inversely related. It is useful to contrast the variation between Agni-III and Agni-II. It is interesting to note that Agni-III with its larger mass fraction design has a greater capability and sensitivity for lighter payload, where as Agni-II is not very sensitive for lighter payload. Of course Agni-III is a heavier missile compared to Agni-II thus offers a broader payload range. Initial Agni-3 version uses second stage case made of maraging steel, incremental dead weight increase of ~450 Kg shall translate to effective mass of payload increase by same quantum. Further improvement in second stage fuel-mass fraction could improve the capability for lighter payload significantly.



Let me explain, the PSLV is for LEO satellites only but it will be used for moon mission, how is it going to go then?

OBVIOUSLY the picture is not what real scenario is and will be, it is a contrast with the second motor capability w.r.t Agni 2.

In real scenario a payload is needed, there are trajectory variations effecting speed of ballistic missiles i.e. if you release your missile in a depressed trajectory or a non-depressed one, there are wind velocity wich effects range.

The range of this missile is good around 4k to 5.5k kms with bells and whistles on.



> Of course, the missile still could be Pakistan centric...
> 
> A Submarine launched version can come in handy if Pakistan destroys all forward missile launch systems. Or perhaps for an extreme second strike capability. Haha you can bet when Pakistan and India test longer ranged missiles the politicians would explain it that way to the western nations.
> 
> The only western nation with the objections would be USA. And I don't think even if India fired an ICBM of 5000 km range it would threaten the US. *So I don't see anything convincing in the argument that it's an understated ICBM.*


I'll post links on Strategic papers later which says India wants to fulfill it uclear triad command.

OBVIOUSLY THIS IS NOT A ICBM, a 2 stage missile cannot be a ICBM, this is the precise contrast of that graph if you put Agni 3 with the 3 stage missile, the third motor is needed for futher cruising.



> The two stage Agni-III would eventually evolve to a full range ICBM by addition of a third stage (approx 2,000kg mass). The 15 meter tall Agni-IV would weight about 50 tonnes. India may soon test[134] Agni-IV






> India has nothing to fear by putting western nations into range. It's not a Muslim nation


not really


----------



## Neo

malaymishra123 said:


> I thought all Indian channels are banned in Pakistan?



But Asim doesn't live in Pakistan Malay.


----------



## Contrarian

Oh! Where does Asim live then? Dubai?


----------



## joey

1.8 tonnes is way way heavy for the Indian RV MK3 boosted fission TN warheads.

There is something under tha table I'm not able to comprehend but the range game seems highly highly suspicious.

Things assured this is not a full fledged ICBM [over 12k] (if this was 3 staged i wouldnt even doubt that), but this doesnt has any less range than 5.5k if all MOd articles says over 3k with 1.8 tonne payload.

even if with decoys et all which it contains 1.8 tonnes looks a bit heavy.


----------



## Adux

Neo said:


> But Asim doesn't live in Pakistan Malay.



8000 posts my dear friend...good going, It shows how less productive we are being in the outside world...lol
me included


----------



## Contrarian

*Agni III*

Taking a major leap in missile technology, India today successfully test-fired its most powerful nuclear capable intermediate range ballistic missile Agni-III from the Interim Test Range (ITR) here.

The indigenously developed two stage, all solid fuel, 16 meter long missile weighing 48 tonnes blasted off at 10.52 am from a fixed platform with the help of an auto launcher in the launch complex-4 of the ITR, located about 72 km from here, defence officials said.

The surface to surface missile with a strike range of over 3,000 km and capacity to carry a payload of 1.5 tonnes has the capability to reach even remote Chinese mainland cities of Shanghai and Beijing.

India thus joins a select group of nations to field missiles of inter-continental reach.

"The entire flight path of 15 minutes duration validated all mission objectives," a defence ministry spokesman said.

In the successful Agni III test, the spokesman said Indian scientists had for the first time also validated frontline technology of flex nozzle control system for rocket guidance, specially developed composite propellants and guidance and control with fault tolerant avionics.[/B]

The sleek missile vertically roared into the clear sky leaving behind a thick column of white and yellow smoke, eyewitness accounts said.

Fitted with an on-board computer, the missile went upto a distance of 90 km vertically crossing the atmosphere and re-entered into the earth targetting the pre-determined impact point near Car Nicobar island, officials said.

The missile was tracked from ground stations at Dhamra, ITR Balasore, Port Blair and Naval warships in the Indian Ocean.

With the successful test-fire, Agni-III is the missile with the longest reach in South Asia and more powerful than any missile in Pakistan's arsenal. However, China has missiles with a longer reach.

After three postponements, Agni III was first test fired on July 9, 2006, but the missile failed to meet its mission objectives due to cascaded failure of booster flex nozzle controller.

Initially, Indian scientists had planned only three tests, before its induction in 2008. However, DRDO sources said with the failure of maiden test flight, more tests would now be required to prove its robustness.

*Though DRDO officials are tightlipped, well informed sources said that Agni III costs about 1/6th of similar missiles developed by western countries.*

Amongst the range of Agni missiles, *Agni III is the country's first solid fuel missile that is compact and small enough for easy mobility and can be easily packaged for deployment on variety of surface and sub-surface platforms.*

The Missile, DRDO scentists say will support a wide range of warhead configurations with total playload mass ranging from 600 kg to 1,800 kg.

Due to its high accuracy, the missile is useable in smaller sub-nuclear conflicts, a trend now seen in American long-range missiles.[/B]

*Agni III, DRDO sources said is likely to serve as a base missile for development of underwater launched version of the Agni missiles, miniaturised to be carried in future Indian submarines. *
http://www.outlookindia.com/pti_news.asp?gid=73&id=464691


----------



## Contrarian

*CHINA REACTS:*




> *China tells India to promote peace in Asia*
> (AFP)
> 12 April 2007
> BEIJING - China urged India Thursday to promote peace and stability in Asia after New Delhi tested a nuclear-capable ballistic missile.
> 
> &#8220;As for the ballistic missile test of India, we have noted the reports,&#8221; foreign ministry spokesman Qin Gang said.
> 
> &#8220;We hope that India, as a country with an important influence in this region, can work to maintain and promote peace and stability in the region.
> 
> &#8220;We hope they can make a positive contribution in this regard and play a positive role.&#8221;
> 
> Qin refused to comment further on the test.
> 
> India on Thursday test-fired a nuclear-capable intermediate-range ballistic missile which can reach the Chinese cities of Beijing and Shanghai.
> 
> AFP


----------



## Adux

Now that is very good news, all the flak DRDO's guys got over the years, into something that is really really fruitful. Kudos to them. I am still skeptical about the range, You can official conclude now that Sagarika as well as ATV is in advance stage of development


----------



## joey

^^ ahhh the dragon has reacted.. elephant needs to hide 


adux whats your opinion about the range?


----------



## Adux

Joey,

I think the range is grossly understated, I expect this missile with its 2 stage to be over 4500Km at the bare minimum. 
DRDO has also confirmed that this the base for our SLBM.
I expect to see, either prithvi withdrawn or adequate changes made in Prithvi to fully utilize the new solid propellent developed. At 150/500 kms range when reaction time is bare minimum, a liquid propellent is not the answer. I aint a Techie by any stretch of imagination, Just my 2 cents


----------



## Adux

I thought we were a DNA malfunction which cross breeded the elephant and the tiger .... to slay the dragon...


----------



## joey

Adux said:


> I thought we were a DNA malfunction which cross breeded the elephant and the tiger .... to slay the dragon...



obviously  Royal Bengal Tiger in sunderbans in west bengal  

Adux, the prithvi wont be modified as Sagarika, rather it will be a solid fuel based optional platform to use in OPV's maybe.

The Lakhshya will be the base of future subsonic indian cruise missile, new missionm cmputer IMU/INS unit has been developed for lakhshya as well as turbojet engine.

this agni 3 is totally solid fuelled also PTI reports it was test fired from roadmobile launcher, new one? 


about range true, 1.8 tonnes and over 3000 kms is seriously fishy means with 1 TN with decoys within 800kg your saving 1 tonne payload...that can contribute quite something to range.


----------



## Neo

Adux said:


> Joey,
> 
> I think the range is grossly understated, I expect this missile with its 2 stage to be over 4500Km at the bare minimum.



Probably you're right, last thing you want is to upset the US till the nuclear deal is finalised.
I think the range will be somewhere near 4.000km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

Offtopic, but I'm happy with this test. Now we can test our Tipu, projected range 4.500km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joey

Neo said:


> Probably you're right, last thing you want is to upset the US till the nuclear deal is finalised.
> I think the range will be somewhere near 4.000km.



with 1.8 tones? payload that is what is suspicious.
Indian RVMK3 is light enough to be fitted in 1 piece with decoys within 800kg or so...

the 300Ktonne boosted fission yield..


----------



## Adux

Joey Joey,

I dont how you always mis-comprehend my post. Prithvi is not Sagarika.
I know that.
I have already told you in my post Agni 3 is the base of our SLBM, which is therefore the Sagarika

I was talking about the New solid propellent developed, which is good nEWS since we should be replace our Prithvi Liquids with Solid Propellents. Decreases our Reaction time which is paramount since Prithvi's are deployed in 333 missile regiments near the border.

lakshya is target Drone, How it can be made into a Cruise missile just because it looks like one is beyond me. And also it doesnt have moveable wings. Might as well make a new system.


----------



## joey

Neo said:


> Offtopic, but I'm happy with this test. Now we can test our Tipu, projected range 4.500km.



 :flag:


----------



## Adux

Neo said:


> Offtopic, but I'm happy with this test. Now we can test our Tipu, projected range 4.500km.



Tipu, you mean Tipu Sultan, One of the most secular Muslim and bravest rulers ever, And from south India, and very very close friend of our King, after King of Kerala Defeated him at waynad. How can you put in the same catagory as Ghauri and the rest. What an insult to his memory.

I love Tipu Sultan. I loved his series in DD. I still have the music in my head. pam pamp pa pa pa papre pa........Tipu sultan on his elphant enters.!!!!! ah..man.


----------



## Contrarian

I thought Tipu Sultan was Hindu. Damn, got my history messed up!! He was a great king!


----------



## joey

*****************************
More about RV MK2, but this one is MK3.

"Agni is unlike long-range missiles developed by western missiles where the RV is a passive ballistic load, whose accuracy depends on the launching vehicle's exact insertion into the sub-orbital trajectory. A large inaccuracy associated with the first generation RV, involved spinning the RV for greater stability during re-entry. Second generation western missiles were mostly MIRV (Multiple Independently targetable Re-entry Vehicle) and the accuracy was greatly improved by the payload bus with HAM velocity correction package for more accurate sub-orbit insertion. It also allowed individual MIRV payloads to impart different velocities, so that each can be independently targeted to a different target, albeit in nearby vicinity of each other. As before the RV continued to be passive and purely ballistic.

The Agni-RV Mk.2 is more advanced than the western RVs, because it embodies proposition, navigation and control all the way to the target. The RV re-enters at an altitude of 100 km, at a shallow angle, with a gliding trajectory."
**********************


Adux, new IMU/INs units, mission computers can be used all the way along with Lakhshya, Lakhshya is a UAV as well.

Developing new IMu/INs units, ruggedised mission pc's isnt exactly easy.


----------



## Neo

Adux said:


> Tipu, you mean Tipu Sultan, One of the most secular Muslim and bravest rulers ever, And from south India, and very very close friend of our King, after King of Kerala Defeated him at waynad. How can you put in the same catagory as Ghauri and the rest. What an insult to his memory.
> 
> I love Tipu Sultan. I loved his series in DD. I still have the music in my head. pam pamp pa pa pa papre pa........Tipu sultan on his elphant enters.!!!!! ah..man.



Tipu is one of the two designs that are being developped. Check the FAS site for the projected range and data.
And yes, the missile is named after Tipu Sultan.


----------



## Adux

Neo said:


> Tipu is one of the two designs that are being developped. Check the FAS site for the projected range and data.
> And yes, the missile is named after Tipu Sultan.



Congrats, Hope it comes good, and after that you can change all the names to Great people like Salauddin etc


----------



## Adux

malaymishra123 said:


> I thought Tipu Sultan was Hindu. Damn, got my history messed up!! He was a great king!



God Damn son, I hope you didnt study in an CBSE institution cuz your History Ma'am is going to have your ***, He is the son of Hyder Ali who was the chief Genreal of a Hindu King.

Neo,

In the Fas site, It is claimed that Tipu forcefuly converted, that is not a true claim from most of what I have studied and learned about him, he was a good ruler.


----------



## Neo

Adux said:


> Congrats, Hope it comes good, and after that you can change all the names to Great people like Salauddin etc



All missiles sofar carry the name of muslim leaders, warriors, rulers that conquerred or defeated India.
The list is long my friend.  

Personally I would have perferred neutral names I must confess.


----------



## joey

Adux said:


> Congrats, Hope it comes good, and after that you can change all the names to Great people like Salauddin etc




specially ghaznavi and babur one  

chill 

sirajudaullah is there , akbar etc


----------



## Awesome

Adux said:


> Tipu, you mean Tipu Sultan, One of the most secular Muslim and bravest rulers ever, And from south India, and very very close friend of our King, after King of Kerala Defeated him at waynad. How can you put in the same catagory as Ghauri and the rest. What an insult to his memory.
> 
> I love Tipu Sultan. I loved his series in DD. I still have the music in my head. pam pamp pa pa pa papre pa........Tipu sultan on his elphant enters.!!!!! ah..man.


I like that series too... They went a little overboard in the scene when he's killed by the British. Lol he Kept slashing and slashing away alone at hundreds of British soldiers.

Don't praise him yet, there are Hindu historians who attribute a lot of atrocities to him too. The name of the missile is chosen based on achievements. Shahabuddin *Ghauri *defeated *Prithvi *Raj in history. Tipu Sultan was a symbol of bravery and also the first military commander to utilize some sort of primitive rockets in battle. The use of rockets in battle are incorrectly attributed to the Germans. It was Tipu Sultan.

It would only be fitting to assign the name Tipu to Pakistan's longest ranged rocket.


----------



## Neo

Pakistani newspaper Brecorder reports:



> *India tests ballistic missile capable of reaching China *
> 
> BHUBANESWAR (updated on: April 12, 2007, 12:35 PST): India on Thursday test-fired a nuclear-capable intermediate-range ballistic missile which can reach the Chinese cities of Beijing and Shanghai, defence officials said.
> 
> The launch of the Agni-III missile took place from Wheeler Island, 180 kilometres (110 miles) north-east of Bhubaneswar, capital of the eastern state of Orissa.
> 
> Officials at the facility did not immediately say whether the test was successful.
> 
> The missile took off vertically into a clear sky leaving behind a thick column of white and yellow smoke, the Press Trust of India news agency reported.
> 
> It was the second test of Agni-III, a two-stage solid fuelled missile which has a diameter of 1.8 metres (six feet) and can carry nuclear or conventional warheads.
> 
> The first test of the missile, with a range of up to 4,000 kilometres (2,480 miles), ended in failure last July when it developed problems after a successful take-off and crashed into the sea without hitting a designated target.
> 
> "The technical glitches in its heat shield and other material related faults have been rectified," an unnamed defence ministry official told The Times of India.
> 
> "A flexible heat shield to protect the warhead and avionics from high temperatures generated by the missile's re-entry into the earth's atmosphere is being used this time," he added.
> 
> Agni-III was originally scheduled for testing in 2003 but it was believed to have been deferred amid moves by arch-rivals India and Pakistan to bury decades of mutual hostility.
> 
> An Indian foreign ministry source in New Delhi said India, which signed an agreement with Pakistan on the pre-notification of ballistic missile tests in October 2005, had informed Islamabad of the latest Agni-III test.
> 
> India, which conducted nuclear weapons tests in 1998, has developed a series of nuclear and conventional missile systems as part of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO)'s Integrated Missile Development Programme which was launched in 1983.
> 
> The Agni is one of five missiles developed by the DRDO.
> 
> New Delhi has already begun the production of two variants of the Agni -- a 700-kilometre (434-mile) Agni-I and the 2,500-kilometre (1,550-mile) range Agni-II after flight-testing both the ballistic missiles numerous times since 1993.
> 
> The other four missiles are the Prithvi, the surface-to-air Trishul (Trident), multi-purpose Akash (Sky), and the anti-tank Nag (Cobra).


----------



## Introvert

Neo said:


> Offtopic, but I'm happy with this test. Now we can test our Tipu, projected range 4.500km.



Inshallah first Ghauri 3, then Tipu


----------



## Awesome

Our next IRBM of range 3500 km is of course Ghauri - III as often speculated by the media.


----------



## joey

Asim Aquil said:


> I like that series too... They went a little overboard in the scene when he's killed by the British. Lol he Kept slashing and slashing away alone at hundreds of British soldiers.
> 
> Don't praise him yet, there are Hindu historians who attribute a lot of atrocities to him too. The name of the missile is chosen based on achievements. Shahabuddin *Ghauri *defeated *Prithvi *Raj in history. Tipu Sultan was a symbol of bravery and also the first military commander to utilize some sort of primitive rockets in battle. The use of rockets in battle are incorrectly attributed to the Germans. It was Tipu Sultan.
> 
> It would only be fitting to assign the name Tipu to Pakistan's longest ranged rocket.



I dont know much of south indian history, but there were certain issues with him over some dynasty as well? I forgot the name.Archeological society of India has better details on it i guess.

Anyways i thought rocketery was used by Chinese first isnt it?

I admire Siraj as well.


----------



## Adux

Asim,

Do you find it difficult to believe that I am not a pro-hindu or pro-any religion guy. Just because a Hindu Historian said, he forcefully converted muslims would not make me believe him more or anything. The same if a Hindu tells me that Ghauri and Aurangzeb were nice people, I wont believe him either. I know quite a bit from differnet sources and can make my own judgements


Babur is respected quite a lot by Indians, He wanted to make India home as well as wanted to make a kingdom, rather than be a looter like abadali, ghauri, ghaznavi etc... the Babri Masjid is another issue. We have our MMA's too you know. Just like you harp about Crusaders coming in muslim lands we have had ours too from the Muslims.
, Sirajduallah in West Bengal was a moron. cuz he failed in the end, he could stopped the british in bengal itself
I find it funny since Tipu is ethnically a South Indian not of the Aryan-pakistani version....So why name a pakistani Missile after him...false sense of security i presume
Lets get back to AGNI>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Awesome

Our next IRBM of range 3500 km is of course Ghauri - III as often speculated by the media.


----------



## Adux

Asim Aquil said:


> Our next IRBM of range 3500 km is of course Ghauri - III as often speculated by the media.



This Missile out ranges-India, so who are you directing it against.


----------



## Awesome

Adux said:


> This Missile out ranges-India, so who are you directing it against.


You know maybe we might need to launch it from an offshore platform towards India from far far away.


----------



## Adux

An Offshore Platform, not bad...that would be in which OCEAN


----------



## Awesome

I meant submarine or Ship launched. Or if something like the one India is building comes about, it would probably be secret.

You do realize I'm just BSing with you to give an example how Pakistan would keep it's upcoming missile India centric?


----------



## Adux

I do dude, But then again its fun, We dont see you post that much now a days...just trying to increase your post count.


----------



## Awesome

Was unemployed for quite sometime... Was strictly just concentrating on finding some work. About 2 weeks ago I landed a nice position as a .net developer. Haha interestingly finding work is a lot more time consuming than actually working .


----------



## Contrarian

lol. What degrees or qualifications do you have asim?


----------



## Awesome

BSc in Computer Science. Have done a lot of other programming stuff and of late concentrated on Oracle and .net technologies.


----------



## Contrarian

I see, and where do you live?


----------



## Contrarian




----------



## Contrarian

And this is for JUST 3000km. Imagine for 4000km's.


----------



## Adux

Agni 3 is definitly a 4000+ , therfore the whole of china, Japan, half of Europe, and russia..etc..


----------



## PakSniper

Adux said:


> Agni 3 is definitly a 4000+ , therfore the whole of china, Japan, half of Europe, and russia..etc..



How you making that assumption its' 4000Km+ you have any sources? We all know it's 3000Km as reported by many different sources.


----------



## Adux

Actually 

In Many sources it has been reported as 4000kms, 
My analysis, it is just a hunch or you might call an intution a missile of that dimensions with 2 stages of its solid propellent and tremendous payload of 1.8 tones.
Decrease the payload to 1 tonne itself will increase its range considerably. 
Adnan, if you flip back couple of pages there is a Graph I have posted, and couple news reports which it states as 4000 Kms. 

I do feel they have deliberatly kept the Range down, 1.8 ton payload is real heavy. You can certainly see that is not needed on a single warhead missile from the exisiting various Indian and Pakistani missiles.

https://defence.pk/forums/showpost.php?p=60165&postcount=57
https://defence.pk/forums/showpost.php?p=60164&postcount=56


----------



## Adux

India tests intermediate range nuclear capable missile
From correspondents in Delhi, India, 12:03 AM IST
Email Print Download PDF Comments (0) 
Indian scientists successfully tested a fire-and-forget Agni-III Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM) Thursday.

Fired from the Wheeler Island in the Bay of Bengal on India's eastern coast, the missile reached its designated target in 15 minutes in the Indian Ocean, proving the success of the Made-in-India propulsion and guidance systems, Ministry of Defence (MoD) spokesman Sitanshu Kar told IANS.

He did not say how far the dummy target was but indications are that it was around 3,000-km away, and the impact of the missile's kinetic energy and the explosion of the single, conventional warhead had the desired result.

'It was a textbook launch with precision hit,' Kar said adding that ground control did not guide the missile although stations along India's eastern coast, Andaman and Nicobar Islands, and two naval ships monitored the flight path.

Details are likely to be made public after the test parameters are assessed and a report of the newly acquired capability is submitted to the government.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, Defence Minister A.K. Antony, Minister of State for Defence Pallam Raju, Defence Secretary Shekhar Dutt and Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) head M. Natarajan congratulated the team of scientists behind the test.

The test was 'an impressive illustration of the indigenous capacity developed by our scientists and technologists in mastering strategic high technologies essential for maintaining the nation's defence and security', the prime minister said in his message.

Antony said the 'Agni-III test has confirmed India's strategic capability for a minimum credible deterrence'.

Defence sources told IANS that Indian scientists were working on putting multiple warheads on the missile.

*There is a substantial use of lightweight carbon composite materials in the two-stage Agni-III, but after some more tests and further development, its weight would be reduced to give it multiple warhead capability.

The 16-metre Agni-III weighed 48 tonnes and carried a warhead of 1.5 tonnes.

An IRBM is a missile with 3,000 to 5,000 km range, while missiles with longer reach are designated Inter Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBMs). *There are nearly a dozen types of IRBMs in the world, including with North Korea and China, who shared their technology with Pakistan and Iran as well.

The missile can be launched from various platforms, including from submarines if their size is compatible. As India is already working on submarine-launched BrahMos supersonic cruise missile, it should not be a very difficult task to achieve submarine-launched IRBM capability.

Thursday's test, however, was conducted from a specially-built, mobile railway pad, indicating that it would be deployed in numbers from east to west to ensure secondary strike capability as part of the country's No-First-Use-But-Massive-Retaliation policy.

'The trajectory of Agni-III was computed by the onboard computer system based on the launch and target coordinates. During the flight, the missile had no communication with the ground systems and was fully 'intelligent' to reach its designated target,' a defence ministry statement said.

'The entire flight of approximately 15 minutes validated all mission objectives, primarily to establish the performance of the two-stage propulsion system and the flexible nozzle control system developed by DRDO scientists for the very first time,' it said.

Speaking after the launch, Natarajan made a specific reference to the high degree of self-reliance achieved with Agni-III as most of its sub-systems have been developed within the country.

Referring to the failure of the previous Agni-III test, he said: 'With this success, the design team is happy that the problems faced in the previous attempt on July 9 last year have been fully understood and solved.'

According to mission director Avinash Chander, Thursday's test had proven many of the technologies developed by DRDO.

These included the flexible nozzle controls of the rocket motor during the powered phase, the specially developed composite propellant for the rocket, guidance and control systems with inbuilt fault tolerant avionics, and the withstanding of the severe aero-thermal environment experienced during the re-entry phase, as also coordinated mission management.

Agni means fire in Hindi. Two shorter-range versions of namesake missiles are already in deployment.

Agni-III is the most advanced of the Agni series of missiles. It carries fuel both for propulsion and mid-course corrections if required to fine-tune itself with pre-programmed target coordinates.

Agni-I is a 750-800 km short-range missile while Agni-II has a range of more than 1,500 km

http://www.indiaenews.com/technology/20070413/47068.htm


----------



## joey

My points on emphasis,

on some reports i see in media,

1> There is a substantial use of lightweight carbon composite materials in the two-stage Agni-III

2> The 16-metre Agni-III weighed 48 tonnes and carried a warhead of 1.5 tonnes

3> 'It was a textbook launch with precision hit,' Kar said adding that ground control did not guide the missile although stations along India's eastern coast, Andaman and Nicobar Islands, and two naval ships monitored the flight path

4> Flex Nozzle Controls of Rocket Motor during powered phase (means second phase as well), first phase flex nozzle means it gives you to launch at dampened trajectory incase you want to hit targets not so far away with less reaction time.

5> specially developed composite propellant with high specific impulse for the rocket.

6> Guidance and Control with built in fault tolerant avionics, withstanding of severe aero thermal environment. (why does it needs to withstand it? yes boss, it incorporates unlike many other Rv guidance and control all the way inside the RV as well which is exposed to extreme temperatures while re-entry)

etc etc etc.........

A nice report from MOD release,



> 12:15 IST
> Indian scientists today achieved a major milestone in missile technology when they successfully conducted the flight test of the Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM) &#8211; AGNI III from the Wheeler Island, off the coast of Orissa at 10.50 this morning. The 16 meter long missile weighing 48 tonnes, lifted off successfully from its Rail Mobile Launcher System leaving a trail of orange and yellow smoke. The missile which has a range of more than 3000 kms is capable of carrying a pay load of 1.5 Tonnes. The trajectory of AGNI III is computed by the onboard computer system based on the launch and target coordinates. *During the flight the missile has no communication with the ground systems and is autonomous and fully `intelligent&#8217; *to reach its designated target. With this success, the design team is happy that the problems faced in the previous attempt on July 09 last year has been fully understood and solved.
> 
> The entire flight path of approx *15 minutes duration validated all mission objectives primarily to establish the performance of the two stage propulsion in flight and the flex nozzle control system *being attempted by DRDO scientists for the very first time. The flight was tracked from ground stations at Dhamra, ITR, Balasore, Port Blair and *two Indian Naval ships in the Indian Ocean.* Shri M Natarajan, Scientific Advisor to Raksha Mantri made a specific reference to the achievement of high degree of self reliance in AGNI III, as most of the sub systems have been developed within the country with the synergy between DRDO &#8211; Industry (both Public and Private sector) _and Academia_. As per the Mission Director, Shri Avinash Chander, many &#8220;firsts&#8221; have been established by this launch, which includes the Flex Nozzle Controls of Rocket Motor during powered phase, specially developed composite propellant with high specific impulse for the rocket. Guidance and Control with built in fault tolerant avionics, withstanding of severe aero thermal environment experienced during the Re-entry phase and coordinated mission management.
> 
> The Defence Minister Shri AK Antony has congratulated the defence scientists on the successful launch and for achieving another important milestone in self-reliance in this critical strategic system. He also stated that India has matured in the missile technology area and was definitely at par with many other developed countries. *AGNI III has confirmed India&#8217;s Strategic capability for minimum credible deterrence. *Today&#8217;s historic event was witnessed by Shri Pallam Raju, Raksha Rajya Mantri, Shri M Natarajan, SA to RM and a host of senior officials of Ministry of Defence and Services.
> 
> SK/RAJ
> http://pib.nic.in/release/release.asp?relid=26817



the report adux posted is nice and very accurate as well.


----------



## Interceptor

Its range will threaten lots of counteries this will be interesting how other counteries will react to Indian Agni 3 testing.


----------



## Adux

*Video of Yesterday's launch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


http://www.ndtv.com/convergence/ndtv/videos.aspx?id=12898&slug=Agni-III+test+fired+successfully


----------



## Neo

Friday, April 13, 2007 

*Facts about IndiaÃ¢â¬â¢s Agni-III missile*

NEW DELHI: India carried out Thursday a second test of its nuclear-capable Agni-III ballistic missile with a range of 4,000 kilometres. Agni, which means fire in Hindi, is one of five missiles being developed by IndiaÃ¢â¬â¢s Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) under an Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme launched in 1983. Here is a brief profile of the missile. 

Description: Agni-III is a surface-to-surface, two-stage missile. Both stages are powered by solid propellants.

Range: 4,000 kilometres, according to defence ministry officials, and capable of striking targets deep inside China.

Warhead: Agni-III supports a wide range of warheads, conventional and nuclear, with a payload ranging from 600 to 1,800 kilograms including decoys and other anti-ballistic counter-measures.

Other features: The missile can be deployed using rail or road mobile launch vehicles. Is said to have a high degree of accuracy with a medium to large nuclear payload, most likely a 200 to 300 kilo tonne warhead.

The Agni series: The short-range Agni-I was first test-fired in 1989. India last tested the intermediate range Agni-II on August 29, 2004. 

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2007\04\13\story_13-4-2007_pg4_13

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Congratulations. Pakistan Shaheen II maximum range is like 2,500KM correct?


----------



## Neo

WebMaster said:


> Congratulations. Pakistan Shaheen II maximum range is like 2,500KM correct?



Yes, claimed range is 2.500km but according to some sources its 2.200km.
I don't think either India or Pakistan have tested full range of their designs yet.


----------



## Contrarian

Neo, could you please give some Pakistani editorials/opinions and reports in the major newspapers in Pakistan about this test?


----------



## Neo

Will do, gimme some time to search.


----------



## Napolion

congrats to india on such advancement,Both countries stands in a same row of missile making and new hi-tech weaponry.


----------



## Srirangan

Neo said:


> Yes, claimed range is 2.500km but according to some sources its 2.200km.
> I don't think either India or Pakistan have tested full range of their designs yet.


Well, range is an inverse function of the payload .. decrease the payload, increase the range .. simple, not rocket science! Oh well, it is rocket science!


----------



## Neo

Well if thats the case we could easily get the range with minimum amount of payload. 

We've tested sub kiliton devices, not sure about their size or design though but I've been told that it can be compared with Sovjet 'briefcase' designs.


----------



## Srirangan

> Well if thats the case we could easily get the range with minimum amount of payload.


Yep, sure you can. If you are successful in miniaturizing your munitions, existing missiles can and will go farther. But then who cares? It is not as if there'll ever be a missile showdown .. eh.. stupid geo political posturing onleee ..


----------



## Neo

Probably right, a missile showdown or nuclear exchange is unlikely to happen, even between us but its all about having a credible detarrence and a second strike capability.

Range isn't that important for us since we already have covered most of India and our arsenal will remain India specific for a long time.

Different story for you guys with global ambition though....


----------



## Srirangan

>> Well if thats the case we could easily get the range with minimum amount of payload. 

Same logic applies. Chicoms have us in range, so we need them in. Further yet, second strike capability .. so Agni III will be SLBM soon .. All along the expected lines!


----------



## Adux

Neo,

It is foolish to think any country wont have any global ambitions, Indians feel it is the best time for them to make a move, while pakistani's feel it isnt the right time for them, It is basically a judgement call based on the factors that you consider essential to reach your goal, Half-hearted attempts gets you more people.

The Reason Human beings exists is to always make goals and achieve them and make new ones, It is a never ending cycle.


----------



## Srirangan

>> Probably right, a missile showdown or nuclear exchange is
>> unlikely to happen, even between us

I'd say *especially* between us.. we're right next to each other, too close geographically.. Nuke goes off in either country and both suffer the fallout!

Unless Pakistan nukes Andaman .. but then S.E. Asia would be pissed!


----------



## Adux

Actually speaking, I dont see a role for a Liquid ballistic Missile in 150kms region, I think we should roll back the prithvi, It doesnt serve the prupose since there are better and safer technologies available


----------



## Contrarian

Nooo, not andamans 

Its an awsome place, i love the beaches there and the food!!


----------



## Neo

Nuclear option is the ideal threat to minimize any future conflict and force eachother back to the negotiation table.

Both countries know whats at stake or risk, neither wants to go back to the dark ages.
Patriotism apart many of us will agree that neither of us will recover from the aftermath for decades.


----------



## Neo

malaymishra123 said:


> Nooo, not andamans
> 
> Its an awsome place, i love the beaches there and the food!!



Gift it away to Myanmar and it will be safe!


----------



## Srirangan

Neo said:


> Gift it away to Myanmar and it will be safe!


Geez .. why not you gift part of Kashmir to China .. oh wait, you've already done that!!  

Just kiddin .. stupid social banter ..


----------



## kidwaibhai

i must say the islands that indians have there are an amazing strategic asset.


----------



## Contrarian

Yeah, as are lakshwadeep. Now that the runway there is being expanded, almost all of IAF's and IN's aircrafts will be able to go there, expanding India's reach from there considerably.


----------



## Adux

Malay,

Lakshwadeep is very close to the Indian Mainland therefore Strategic Planners dont give it much value as the A&N Islands


----------



## Contrarian

It is, i know. But they would have pined over it, had we given it away like Coco Islands 

Lakshwadeep is also a VERY important location.


----------



## Adux

IAF/Navy looking at a Lakshhwadeep more of a place where they are not bothered by the local population and their problems, and do their job peaceful. Karwar being the most important base as well as its largest base transfering mumbai to civilian setup.

For example, In cochin the Navy is in fight with the Cochin Corporation, The Corporation wants to use Navy land for Dumping City waste near Navy Airfield in Wellington Island, navy is arguing that Cochin Authorities dont have proper Waste Disposal techniques and technology, therefore are attracting birds near their airfield, which is increasing the chances of bird hits. Corporation is putting high pressure since the Defense Minister is from kerala.

Navy wants to be more away from Major population areas, so they can avoid problems of this sort


----------



## Contrarian

They are also planning a Karwar type Naval base in East coast as well.


----------



## Adux

I dont have much Information on that Malay,
Do you know where they have selected land...


----------



## Contrarian

The process is 'on'. Though there were a couple of sites. I will have to search my archives. i vaguely remember, it was south of vishakapatnam, i maybe wrong though. But the Navy wants another Karwar type base definitely in the east coast.

Neo, have you found those op/ed articles and newspeices?


----------



## Adux

On my drive to Goa from Cochin, I had to pass through Karwar, It is basically one of those James Bond type Bases, You have Moutains, Ocean ,Rivers, Passages etc, navy base built around it. Natural Hardened Shelters for the Subs and Ships!! Not an easy place to attack by air,


----------



## joey

IIRc Lakhshwadeep's runaway will be increased to form a IN air station.

IN's air wing is ever increasing!

I love the Navy! they does so well with home industries etc, knows their work.

mark my words for this SLBM will come before anything.

Plus whenever you think navy you think of nice girls as well


----------



## joey

Pics of Agni 3.


----------



## Interceptor

What in thaaa, Swastika, why is some one put a water mark of a Swastika.


----------



## joey

It is from FrontierIndia and their logo that is why,besides Swastika is a eternal symbol of peace.


----------



## Contrarian

Yeah dont put the BS that its nazi symbol, etc, etc. Swastika is a very common symbol in India and in Hindu religion.

Neo, have you found some op/ed's about Agni III in Pakistani media?


----------



## Interceptor

joey said:


> It is from FrontierIndia and their logo that is why,besides Swastika is a eternal symbol of peace.



What are you serious  . Last time I checked it was used by the Nazis to promote hell on earth. 

Please explain how this is a peace symbol. 

Is india changing or something.


----------



## Interceptor

Right if it is religiouse symbold respect I didnt know that India had this.


----------



## Neo

malaymishra123 said:


> Neo, have you found some op/ed's about Agni III in Pakistani media?



Malay,

The event was reported in our media just as another testing, no front page news.
I'm still trying to find editorials or opinions with more analysis, haven't come accross any yet.


----------



## joey

Dude the symbol is older than hitlers whole family when born, It is a Traditional symbol of Peace which popped up among many civilizations in different way.

Swastika here is used as watermark to mark the source of the forum so that people wont claim this is my pic, copyright stuff!! nothing else chill mate!!

I wonder why someone isnt asking what is the cloud near the RV


----------



## Contrarian

Cuz many others read BR as well 

I was rather thinking that you expected this question or maybe wanted this asked


----------



## joey

malaymishra123 said:


> Cuz many others read BR as well
> 
> I was rather thinking that you expected this question or maybe wanted this asked



Expected the question.


----------



## Contrarian

Well...you can give the answer anyways cant you...


----------



## Bushroda

Interceptor said:


> What are you serious  . Last time I checked it was used by the Nazis to promote hell on earth.
> 
> Please explain how this is a peace symbol.
> 
> Is india changing or something.



Symbols have different meaning in different cultures. Swastika for hindus is an emblem of good luck. Its a symbol associated with lord Ganesh(the elephant god). It is often used before the beginning of any ceremony, new business inorder to bring fortune.


----------



## con

Bushroda said:


> Symbols have different meaning in different cultures. Swastika for hindus is an emblem of good luck. Its a symbol associated with lord Ganesh(the elephant god). It is often used before the beginning of any ceremony, new business inorder to bring fortune.



It is not just used in India,but was widely used in Europe as well. Some of the regiments in the European forces,other than the Nazis have this symbol.


----------



## joey

Neo you will enjoy this, TS Subramanian Quality for you interview on Agni 3.

http://www.frontlineonnet.com/stories/20070504003802300.htm


----------



## Adux

Joey

That was an excellent read.
I am happy The Hindu is doing good, It is the last bit of serious journalism in India, but off late I have seen it as extremely anti-america,anti-right.


----------



## Contrarian

*Anti-tank Nag missile to be ready by year-end*

HYDERABAD: The advanced, third generation, hit-to-kill anti-tank Nag missile is expected to be inducted into the Army by the year-end after the completion of the user trials.

We are ready to induct in large numbers by November-December as the user trials are planned to be completed by June, S.S.Mishra, project director (Nag), told The Hindu. During the user trials, seven missiles of the land version would be fired against static and moving targets.
Superior range

*The land version of the indigenously-developed tactical weapon system was superior in terms of range (four km) to the Javelin of the US and the Spike of Israel. With the army recently seeking an air-borne version, DRDO scientists have begun work on developing such a variant by extending the range to seven km. The air-borne version named Helina, to be mounted on an ALH helicopter, would be ready in two-and-a-half years, as the system had to be reworked.*

Mr. Mishra said the third-generation missile was a truly fire-and-forget system. Unlike the first-generation system, in which the operator had to track and guide manually, Nag was entirely autonomous from launch-to-impact to ensure zero-miss distance.

Top attack capability

Equipped with imaging infrared seeker (IIR), it has lock-on-before launch (LOBL) capability with the seeker tracking the target even before firing.

*The missile, which could be operated during day and night, has "top-attack" capability. Since all modern tanks are fitted with explosive reactive armour (ERA) to negate the effect of a missiles warhead, the lethal capability of Nag had been increased by enabling it to carry one of the most powerful tandem warheads to defeat futuristic battle tanks. When the missile is fired, a pre-cursor charge would initially tackle ERA, followed by the main charge within 250 microseconds. That way the effect of the ERA is nullified, he said.*

Typically each Namica, a dedicated missile carrier, would have 12 Nag missiles, eight of them in ready-to-fire mode. The missile has 10-year, maintenance-free shelf life.

The Hindu : National : Anti-tank Nag missile to be ready by year-end


----------



## Contrarian

I really am impressed by the tactical missiles being developed by DRDO! 
Wayy to go.


----------



## KENT

malaymishra123 said:


> I really am impressed by the tactical missiles being developed by DRDO!
> Wayy to go.



How much such missiles would be productionsied each year?

Few years ago a hurdle was created regarding its seeker, how does DRDO managed make its way from this hurdle?

I would be glad if you clarify my ignorance over this issues.


----------



## Keysersoze

Thread closed for moderation.Please note all persons attempting to make this into a flame thread (you know who you are) If you cannot add maturely to a thread restrain yourselves from posting.


----------



## Keysersoze

Thread re-opened. All persons be warned. Any attempts to create a flame war here will result in bannings.


----------



## Titanium

Let me put my Glasses to dissect this...


malaymishra123 said:


> *Anti-tank Nag missile to be ready by year-end*



So the Missile will be ready--as in ready for testing by year end..



> HYDERABAD: The advanced, third generation, *hit-to-kill *anti-tank Nag missile is expected to be inducted into the Army by the year-end after the completion of the user trials.



So the DRDO is positive that trails of its will be sucess.............even though the trails are going for last 10 years???



> We are ready to induct in large numbers by November-December as the user trials are planned to be completed by June, S.S.Mishra, project director (Nag), told The Hindu. During the user trials, seven missiles of the land version would be fired against static and moving targets.



Missile will be ready by year end but the test will be carried in June??? To Top it DRDO is sure to supply hundreds by november......just 4 months after trails and approval ---------if all goes well.


Something tells me this is ..............off the shelf solution.....may be new "Indi-genous" way




> The land version of the indigenously-developed tactical weapon system was *superior in terms of range (four km) to the Javelin of the US and the Spike of Israel. *With the army recently seeking an air-borne version, DRDO scientists have begun work on developing such a variant by extending the range to* seven km*.



 How targeting will be done at seven KM??? small ignorent question obivously.




> Nag was entirely autonomous from launch-to-impact to ensure *zero-miss distance*.






*Equipped with imaging infrared seeker (IIR), it has lock-on-before launch (LOBL) capability with the seeker tracking the target even before firing*.


As far as I know seeker was the problem. what is the origin of new seeker???


----------



## zeus

Titanium said:


> Let me put my Glasses to dissect this...
> 
> 
> So the Missile will be ready--as in ready for testing by year end..
> 
> 
> 
> So the DRDO is positive that trails of its will be sucess.............even though the trails are going for last 10 years???
> 
> *User Trails from the army ,testing was done by Drdo earlier *
> 
> Missile will be ready by year end but the test will be carried in June??? To Top it DRDO is sure to supply hundreds by november......just 4 months after trails and approval ---------if all goes well.
> 
> 
> Something tells me this is ..............off the shelf solution.....may be new "Indi-genous" way
> 
> 
> *No one said thousand or Hundreds here ,only first few batteries by dec 2008 and hundreds will follow later 20 Nag were ready in 2001 so i presume around 50 to 70 odd ATGM are in ready stage for testing and Entry as the first batch*
> 
> How targeting will be done at seven KM??? small ignorent question obivously.
> 
> 
> *Air bone version will have 7km fired from a Helicopter ,in plain dessert field you can watch a tank miles away from air ,Acquiring target is not a problem *
> 
> 
> 
> *Equipped with imaging infrared seeker (IIR), it has &#8216;lock-on-before launch&#8217; (LOBL) capability with the seeker tracking the target even before firing*.
> 
> 
> As far as I know seeker was the problem. what is the origin of new seeker???



IIR passive seeker on Nag as limited all weather capability while development of mmW seeker (day-&-night seekers) might have been developed by now


----------



## godsavetheworld

*India successfully test-fires nuke-capable Agni II missile *
+ - 14:53, May 19, 2009 



*India Tuesday successfully test-fired its intermediate range ballistic missile Agni II,* capable of carrying nuclear warheads, at Wheelers Island near Balasore in the eastern Orissa state, a senior Indian Defense Ministry official said. 

"*The nuclear-capable Agni II, which has a strike range of 3,000km, was launched at 10 a.m.. The test-firing was successful as it could hit the target without any hindrance*," the official said, on condition of anonymity. 

"The missile has been developed with technical assistance from the Indian Defense Research and Development Organization for the Indian Army," said the official. 

India has been indigenously developing surface-to-surface Agni-I missile with a strike range of 1,500 km and Agni-II missile which has a strike range of up to 3,000 km. 

"Defense scientists will submit a report of the detailed analysis of the Agni II missile to the Defense Ministry, based on which, the production work will commence," he said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abdulrafi

India test-fires Agni-II missile 
BALASORE (Orissa): India on Tuesday successfully test-fired its nuclear-capable Agni-II' missile with a strike range of up to 3,000 km from a launch pad off Orissa's coast. 

The test of the indigenously built Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile was carried out from a mobile launcher at about 10.06 a.m. from launch pad-4 of Integrated Test Range at Wheelers Island near Dhamra, about 80 km from here, defence sources said. 

It was a user trial conducted by the Army and scientists from Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) were present to provide the necessary logistical support, sources said. 

The trial was successful and the missile after three successful trials by DRDO is ready for production. We have completely developed systems for such variant of missiles, a senior defence scientist said. 

The state-owned Bharat Dynamics Ltd is the nodal agency for the production of Agni-I and Agni-II missiles. The indigenously built surface-to-surface Agni-I missile has a strike range of 1,500 km, while Agni-II missile has the capability of hitting targ ets at ranges between 2,500 to 3,000 km with a 1000 kg pay-load. - PTI


----------



## godsavetheworld

*N-capable Agni-II missile successfully test-fired*
19 May 2009, 1058 hrs IST, IANS 

BHUBANESWAR: India on Tuesday successfully tested the nuclear capable Agni-II missile from a defence base in Orissa, official sources said. 


The surface-to-surface missile with a range of over 3,000 km was test-fired from the Wheeler's Island near Dhamara in the district of Bhadrak, some 150 km from here at 10.06am. 

"*It was a user trial*," the sources said, adding that the aim of the test was to give the Army confidence to fire the missile on its own. 

The Agni II missile, which is a part of India's Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme, is 20 metres long. 

Weighing 16 tonnes, the missile can carry a payload of around 1,000 kg and its range can also be increased to 3,000 km by reducing the pay load. 

"*It can be fired from both rail and road mobile launchers. It takes only 15 minutes for the missile to be readied for firing,*" the sources said, adding that the Agni II-version of the Agni series of missiles was first test-fired in 1999 from the same location.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ccessfully-test-fired/articleshow/4550507.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## godsavetheworld



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## godsavetheworld



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## godsavetheworld

THere is already a thread running. I request the moderators to merge both the threads.

Thanx


----------



## abdulrafi

when i posted in forum, nobody posted it, check ur posting time and mine, both r same 12:52pm


----------



## godsavetheworld

*Agni-II*
*Country*: India 
*Class*: IRBM 
*Basing*: Railcar/ Road mobile 
*Length*: 20 m 
*Diameter*: 1.30 m 
*Launch Weight*: 16000 kg 
*Payload*: Single warhead, 1000 kg 
*Warhead*: Nuclear 150 or 200 kT, HE, chemical, submunitions 
*Propulsion*: 2-stage solid 
*Range*: 2000-3500 km 


*Details*
The Agni-2 is an intermediate-range, railcar-mobile, solid- and liquid-propellant ballistic missile. It was developed to counter India's threats from both China and Pakistan, although sources indicate that its development was instigated by recent Chinese missile advances.

India began work on the Agni-2 in 1997. In its present configuration, the missile is 20 m in length with a diameter of 1.3 m in the first and second stages. *The payload uses four moving control fins in order to maneuver independently during the terminal phase, and carries a warhead weighing up to 1,000 kg. The Agni-2 can be fitted with 150 or 200 kT yield nuclear warheads, in addition to chemical, high-explosive, and submunitions versions. It has a minimum range of 500 km (311 miles) and a maximum range of 3,000 km (1,864 miles), with an accuracy of 40 m CEP*.



At present, the range of the Agni-2 is significantly greater than that needed to strike targets within all of Pakistan, although its range falls short of primary targets within China. Thus, the missile was most likely designed as a tactical asset against China or Pakistan.* The Agni-2's main strength is its relatively high accuracy, especially at close range, due to its combination of an internal guidance system, a Global Positioning Satellite (GPS) system, and radar correlation. At the same time, the Agni-2 has less value as a counter force weapon, due to its lack of a sustainable protected launch base.*



.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## godsavetheworld

hit&run said:


> what are the chances of its interception, is the warhead itself contains something to detect the target, how we be able to know that target is destroyed, how target detection is done????
> please
> kind regards
> hit&run



Most missiles can be intercepted. But it goes without saying that one needs to have an interceptor. China does, Paksitan doesnt. Interceptors can easily be countered by flooding the air-space, but it becomes harder when put against something as advanced as PADE. It is hence an expensive job.

Target is pre-loaded in the missile via computers. More advanced missiles like the Brahmos are capable of hitting a target by carrying out repeated maneuvers by 'thinking' and 'calculating' the target 

To confirm a kill the missle is continuously tracked using its GPS signatures, by a constellation of satellities. A kill can then be confirmed by taking satellite pictures.


----------



## nightcrawler

Tuesday, 19 May, 2009 | 02:14 PM PST 

NEW DELHI: India test-fired a nuclear-capable missile on Tuesday with a range of up to 1,860 miles, a defence ministry official said.

The surface-to-surface &#8216;Agni-II&#8217; missile was fired from Wheelers Island in the eastern state of Orissa as a trial by the army, the official. The area is 100 miles north of Bhubaneshwar, the capital of Orissa state.

The missile can carry both conventional and nuclear warheads weighing up to 2,200 pounds, the official said.

India&#8217;s current crop of missiles are mostly intended for confronting neighbouring archrival Pakistan, but the Agni-II can put areas in southern China within a striking range, said Rahul Bedi, a defence analyst with Jane&#8217;s Defense Weekly, a weekly magazine reporting on military affairs.

DAWN.COM | World | India test fires nuclear-capable missile Agni-II


----------



## Neo

*Threads merged.*

People, kindly request you to check on exisiting threads before starting new ones.
Thanks!


----------



## jawadqamar

*AGNI-II fails to deliver desired results *

Agni-II, countrys nuclear counter strike capability *ballistic missile has reportedly failed to deliver desired result. *

The trial was conducted from Wheeler Island, part of the integrated test range of Orissa coast on Tuesday at about 10 am. 

Reliable sources at the Wheelers Island said the countdown was normal, *liftoff was smooth and then disaster struck as the 2000 kms plus range Agni-II missile instead of traveling on the pre-determined trajectory started wandering midway.*

*The missile deviated from its path after the first stage separation and was meandering at an angle of 180 degree midway. Though it was coordinated to cover a distance of nearly 2000 km, within just 127 seconds it covered 203 km before plunging into the sea, said the source.*

The guidance system can correct the missiles midway path deviation if it behaves erratically at an angle of 40 to 60 degree but not beyond that, said a defence scientist. *The disaster might have happened due to design and manufacturing faults*, he added.

Similarly on July 9, 2006, the maiden test of Agni-III had failed to achieve the target as technical snags were reported during the separation of the first and the second stage.

Agni-II missile was first tested on April 11, 1999, and inducted in the Army in 2004. The trial was conducted by the Army while scientists from DRDO provided the necessary logistical support. *The unfortunate development will have a telling effect on the morale of the Army*, said analysts.

Several attempts to contact Agni project director, Avinash Chander and ITR director, S P Dash turned futile. There was no official word even from DRDO on the test.

We are still analyzing the statistics about the flight performance and data from the launch pad and the three tracking stations are being thoroughtly examined, said a scientist, who is part of the missile programme. Several defence analysts have criticized the DRDO for the failure.

&#8220;Agni project is an established project. *In the deployment stage if the missile behaves like this, can we afford to hold the country to ransom security-wise. *There should be some sort of accountability from scientists doing the research and development of the DRDO,&#8221; said an analyst.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## godsavetheworld

jawadqamar said:


> *AGNI-II fails to deliver desired results *
> 
> Agni-II, countrys nuclear counter strike capability *ballistic missile has reportedly failed to deliver desired result. *
> 
> The trial was conducted from Wheeler Island, part of the integrated test range of Orissa coast on Tuesday at about 10 am.
> 
> Reliable sources at the Wheelers Island said the countdown was normal, *liftoff was smooth and then disaster struck as the 2000 kms plus range Agni-II missile instead of traveling on the pre-determined trajectory started wandering midway.*
> 
> *The missile deviated from its path after the first stage separation and was meandering at an angle of 180 degree midway. Though it was coordinated to cover a distance of nearly 2000 km, within just 127 seconds it covered 203 km before plunging into the sea, said the source.*
> 
> The guidance system can correct the missiles midway path deviation if it behaves erratically at an angle of 40 to 60 degree but not beyond that, said a defence scientist. *The disaster might have happened due to design and manufacturing faults*, he added.
> 
> Similarly on July 9, 2006, the maiden test of Agni-III had failed to achieve the target as technical snags were reported during the separation of the first and the second stage.
> 
> Agni-II missile was first tested on April 11, 1999, and inducted in the Army in 2004. The trial was conducted by the Army while scientists from DRDO provided the necessary logistical support. *The unfortunate development will have a telling effect on the morale of the Army*, said analysts.
> 
> Several attempts to contact Agni project director, Avinash Chander and ITR director, S P Dash turned futile. There was no official word even from DRDO on the test.
> 
> We are still analyzing the statistics about the flight performance and data from the launch pad and the three tracking stations are being thoroughtly examined, said a scientist, who is part of the missile programme. Several defence analysts have criticized the DRDO for the failure.
> 
> Agni project is an established project. *In the deployment stage if the missile behaves like this, can we afford to hold the country to ransom security-wise. *There should be some sort of accountability from scientists doing the research and development of the DRDO, said an analyst.



Not credible. I have seen this news. There are no confirmations to back this up.


----------



## fhassan

godsavetheworld said:


> Not credible. I have seen this news. There are no confirmations to back this up.



Considering Indias previous embarrassments, and inability to manufacture anything without it falling flat on it's face, a "successful" missile test is unlikely.

However, lets wait and see for a conformation...


----------



## jawadqamar

godsavetheworld said:


> Not credible. I have seen this news. There are no confirmations to back this up.



There is the typical pattern that has appeared in recent years ie tests are announced as success but later on these were proved failures examples of Agni-III test and Brahmos tests are already in front of us so there is enough history in front of us to back such news until Indian army them self declares that these tests are successful



*Agni-II fired, jury still out on test's success*


In a step towards making the 2,000-km-plus Agni-II fully operational, the Strategic Forces Command (SFC) conducted a "training 
test-firing'' of the nuclear-capable missile on Tuesday. 

Though the test was conducted from Wheeler Island, near Dhamra off the Orissa coast, at about 10.05 am, defence officials till late evening were reluctant to dub the test "fully successful''. 

"The missile launch did take off properly but it's difficult to say whether the complete test was successful in meeting all the laid-down flight objectives,'' said a senior official.


----------



## fhassan

This is what the times of India reports:

"Agni-II fired, *jury still out on test's success*" 

NEW DELHI: In a step towards making the 2,000-km-plus Agni-II fully operational, the Strategic Forces Command (SFC) conducted a "training 
test-firing'' of the nuclear-capable missile on Tuesday. 

Though the test was conducted from Wheeler Island, near Dhamra off the Orissa coast, at about 10.05 am, defence officials till late evening were reluctant to dub the test "fully successful''. 

*"The missile launch did take off properly but it's difficult to say whether the complete test was successful in meeting all the laid-down flight objectives,'' said a senior official. *

*"It can be called a success or a failure only after a detailed analysis of telemtry data generated by the flight-test. It was a completely user-driven trial, with the Army missile unit under the SFC conducting the test,'' he added. *

The test is significant since it is the first "training user-trial'' of Agni-II, which weighs 17 tonnes and can carry a 1.15-tonne payload or warhead, to give soldiers the requisite capability to fire the surface-to-surface missile on its own without the help of defence scientists. 

The tri-Service SFC has already undertaken the "training trials'' of 700-km Agni-I, designed to plug the operational gap between Prithvi (150-350 km) and Agni-II missiles. 

SFC, as also the Nuclear Command Authority (NCA), were created in January 2003 to ensure proper command and control structures around India's nuclear arsenal after the 10-month troop mobilisation along the Indo-Pak border under `Operation Parakram' in the wake of the December 2001 Parliament attack. 

NCA's political council led by the PM is the "sole body which can authorise the use of nuclear weapons'', with the SFC tasked with executing such directives. 

*The only nuclear-capable ballistic missile which can be said to be 100&#37; operational as of now is the short-range Prithvi missile. Though Agni-I and Agni-II are being inducted into the armed forces, it will take some time for them to become "fully-operational in the numbers required''. *

The fourth test of 3,500-km Agni-III, which will give India the strategic capability to hit targets deep inside China is also on the anvil now. 

But Agni-III, tested successfully only twice in April 2007 and May 2008, will also not be ready for induction before 2012. Development of the country's most ambitious strategic missile with near ICBM (intercontinental ballistic missile) capabilities, the 5,000-km range Agni-V, is also underway to ensure its first test is conducted by 2010-2011 or so. 

Agni-II fired, jury still out on test's success - India - The Times of India

*Currently, Pakistan is way ahead of you * 

Shaheen 2 for example, was inducted in 2004! yet you guys still have no long range missiles?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabbar

> Currently, Pakistan is way ahead of you




A country can send a satelite to moon but can't develop a long rang missile? I would wait for more news to come. Same thing you guys were saying when Brahmos hit a snag but it was corrected. I would hold on to my champagne bottle for now.


----------



## fhassan

Gabbar said:


> A country can send a satelite to moon but can't develop a long rang missile?



False logic, Iran too sent a satelite yet its longest range missile is only 2000KM.

In terms of long range ballisitic missiles, pakistan is way ahead of your sirjee.


----------



## jawadqamar

India can certainly develop long-range missiles and atleast I have no doubts about that, but I just cant digest the fact that WHY DRDO tries to hide the failures after tests?(First AGNI-III then Brahmos and now Agni-II) By doing so they are not only hearting their credibility but also credibility of India&#8217;s strategic forces

*Such attitue does put question marks about other tests also, if those were successful or DRDO was luky and they just did not get cought by media in those tests*


----------



## Hasnain2009

godsavetheworld said:


> Not credible. I have seen this news. There are no confirmations to back this up.



Bro that is indian source!

And ur missile test always fails but ur media says that it was successfull



> India test-fires Agni-III missile - India - The Times of India
> 
> *9 Jul 2006*, 1142 hrs IST, PTI
> 
> ORISSA: India's most sophisticated intermediate range ballistic missile (IRBM) Agni-III was on Sunday test-fired from a range off the Orissa coast.
> 
> 
> The indigenously built surface-to-surface nuclear capable missile, with a range of 3,500 km, was test-fired from a fixed platform at the launch complex of the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at the Wheeler's Island at about 11:05 am, defence sources said.
> 
> Described as the most powerful of India's missiles developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), Agni-III has the capability of carrying a payload of 1000 kg, the sources said.
> 
> Defence minister Pranab Mukherjee and his scientific advisor M Natarajan were present at the launch complex located in the Wheeler Island off the Dhamra coast to witness the launch of the missile.
> 
> Eyewitnesses said the sleek missile roared into the overcast sky leaving behind a trail of thick yellow smoke and fire and vanished into the clouds within seconds.
> 
> Fitted with an onboard computer, it took off vertically into space and re-entered again to the splash down point near Nicobar island in the Bay of Bengal, the sources said.






> India 'successfully' test fires N-capable Agni III
> 
> Balasore, *April 12 2007*: India on Thursday test fired its nuclear capable 3,000 km intermediate range ballistic missile Agni-III from the Interim Test Range (ITR) at the Wheeler's Island in the Bay of Bengal off the Orissa coast.
> 
> 
> 
> Minutes after the launch Defence Ministry said that the test fire was successful.
> 
> The indigenously developed surface-to-surface missile, blasted off at 10.52 am from a fixed platform with the help of an auto launcher in the launch complex-4 of the ITR, located about 72 km from here, Defence sources said.
> 
> The sleek missile vertically roared into the clear sky leaving behind a thick column of white and yellow smoke, eyewitness accounts said.



And now same source is saying that it will be operational in 2010-2011



> India lags behind Pakistan in missiles - India - The Times of India
> 
> 2 Feb 2009, 0217 hrs IST, Rajat Pandit , TNN
> 
> NEW DELHI: With active help from China and North Korea, Pakistan has surged well ahead of India in the missile arena. The only nuclear-capable
> ballistic missile in India's arsenal which can be said to be 100&#37; operational as of now is the short-range Prithvi missile.
> 
> *Though the 700-km Agni-I and 2,000-km-plus Agni-II ballistic missiles are being "inducted" into the armed forces, it will take "some time" for them to become "fully-operational in the numbers required". *
> 
> Defence sources said the armed forces were still in the process of undertaking the "training trials" of Agni-I and Agni-II to give them the requisite capabilities to fire them on their own.
> 
> Of the two, the progress report of Agni-I, tested for the first time in January 2002 to plug the operational gap between Prithvi (150-350 km) and Agni-II missiles, is much better. The Army has already conducted two "user training trials", one in October 2007 and other in March 2008, of the Pakistan-specific Agni-I missile.
> 
> *The fourth test of 3,500-km Agni-III, which will give India the strategic capability to hit targets deep inside China, is also on the anvil now. But Agni-III, tested successfully only twice in April 2007 and May 2008, will not be ready for induction before 2012. *
> 
> Then, of course, design work on India's most ambitious strategic missile with near ICBM (intercontinental ballistic missile) capabilities, the 5,000-km range Agni-V, which incorporates a third composite stage in the two-stage Agni-III, is also in progress. "We should be ready to test Agni-V by 2010-2011," said an official.
> 
> So, in effect, the missile report card is rather dismal at present. "Unlike Pakistan, our programme is indigenous. But a strategic missile needs to be tested 10 to 15 times, over a variety of flight envelopes and targets, before it can be said to be fully-operational. A missile cannot be dubbed ready just after three to four tests," said an expert.
> 
> Keeping this benchmark in mind, only Prithvi can be dubbed to be fully ready. Defence PSUs like Bharat Dynamics Ltd, Bharat Earth Movers Ltd and Mishra Dhatu Nigam Ltd, in fact, are stepping up production of the different Prithvi variants.
> 
> Army, for instance, has orders worth Rs 1,500 crore for 75 Prithvi-I and 62 Prithvi-II missiles, while IAF has gone in for 63 Prithvi-II missiles for over Rs 900 crore.
> 
> Navy, in turn, has ordered Dhanush missiles, the naval version of Prithvi, with a 350 km strike range, for its "dual-tasked" warships, INS Subhadra and INS Suvarna.
> 
> India wants to gatecrash into the very exclusive club of `Big-Five' countries like Russia, US and China, which have both ICBMs (missiles with strike ranges over 5,500-km) and SLBMs (submarine-launched ballistic missiles), before 2015.
> 
> The SLBM quest is specifically crucial since it's the most effective and secure leg of the "nuclear weapon triad", with land-based missiles and aircraft capable of delivering nuclear bombs constituting the first two components.
> 
> The initial range of K-15 SLBM being developed by DRDO will, however, be limited to 750-km, far less than the over 5,000-km range SLBMs brandished by the `Big-5' countries.
> 
> The plan is to go for higher strike ranges after the initial K-15 missiles are integrated into the indigenous nuclear-powered submarines being built under the secretive ATV (advanced technology vessel) programme.




Times of India and Express India reported in 2007 and 2006 that Agni-III tested successfully and in 2009 Times of India said that Agni-II and Agni - II will not be operational before 2010-11!


----------



## fhassan

can a moderator please change the name of the thread to:

*India test-fires nuke-capable Agni II missile, success of which is questionable.*


----------



## Hasnain2009

Oldy but goody


*Pakistan nukes outstrip India?s, officials say - - MSNBC.com*​
*U.S. reverses assessment of South Asia nuclear balance*

*An April 1999 test of India's Agni missile, described by the Pentagon as 10 years away from operational status. *
By Robert Windrem and Tammy Kupperman
NBC News
updated 10:35 a.m. ET Oct. 24, 2003

*WASHINGTON, June 6 - Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear arsenal is vastly superior to that of rival India, with up to five times the nuclear warheads, say U.S. military and intelligence officials now reassessing the South Asian balance of power. Interviews with senior U.S. officials in the past week revealed the view that Pakistan not only has more warheads than its longtime adversary, but has far more capability to actually use them*.

NUCLEAR WEAPONS TESTS by India and Pakistan in May 1998 caught American intelligence off guard. While U.S. agencies long had known about weapons-development research in both countries, the decision by both to go public with their capabilities shocked policymakers. 

Since then, U.S. intelligence and diplomacy has focused on South Asia with a new intensity. Until recently, for instance, *Pakistan was considered to have somewhere between 10 and 15 nuclear weapons and India between 25 and 100.*

But after two years of intelligence gathering, officials now believe those figures overstate the capabilities of India&#8217;s home-grown arsenal and understate those of Pakistan, whose program has relied on generous Chinese assistance. One official said the Pakistanis &#8220;are more likely to have those numbers [25 to 100 weapons] than the Indians.&#8221; 

Perhaps most important, the official said, *is that Pakistan appears far more capable than India of delivering nuclear payloads. &#8220;I don&#8217;t think their [the Indian] program is as advanced as the Paks,&#8221; the official said, speaking particularly of ballistic missiles.*

Marine Corps Gen. Anthony Zinni, commander of the U.S. Central Command, said longtime assumptions that India had an edge in the South Asian strategic balance of power were questionable, at best.

*&#8220;Don&#8217;t assume that the Pakistani nuclear capability is inferior to the Indians,&#8221; said Zinni, the senior U.S. officer responsible for the Middle East and South Asia.* 

Other military and intelligence officials, as well as an intelligence analysis of South Asia&#8217;s nuclear balance obtained by NBC News, shed more light on the revised view. *NBC News is the broadcast partner of the MSNBC.com joint venture.* 

&#8220;They both have a capability,&#8221; said one senior military official. &#8220;Pakistan&#8217;s may be better than India&#8217;s, with more weapons and more capability. 

*&#8220;You can&#8217;t underestimate the Pakistani program,&#8221; *said the official. Like most of the officials NBC News contacted, this one would speak only on condition of anonymity. 

*DOCUMENTS SUPPORT REVISED VIEW *


*These officials believe India understands that it is behind*. A recent Defense Department analysis of the Indian program obtained by MSNBC.com states that India is moving to address its shortcomings.

Quoting India&#8217;s recently publicized draft nuclear doctrine, the Defense Department report said that &#8220;India announced its plans to develop a minimum nuclear deterrent force comprised of a triad of nuclear delivery systems - air, mobile land-based launches and sea-based platforms. The air component of its triad is the only one that may be in place already.&#8221;

*The U.S. report also states that &#8220;India probably has a handful of nuclear bombs,&#8221; meaning about five. With regard to delivery systems - the missiles and bombers needed to launch a nuclear strike - U.S. officials now believe Indian capabilities to be seriously lagging. *

*According to the Defense Department document, which is unclassified, India has no nuclear-capable missiles and fewer aircraft capable of delivering a nuclear payload than Pakistan does. *India has twice tested a new intermediate-ranged missile, the Agni, which may eventually provide the basis of a nuclear missile force. *However, current U.S. analysis suggests the Agni will not be fielded with nuclear warheads for another 10 years.* Additionally, India appears to only have begun work on missile warhead design and on the miniaturization of weapons - two critical hurdles to the actual use of weapons. 

InsertArt(891823)The U.S. assessment of Pakistan, on the other hand, has been greatly upgraded. 

*A U.S. official stated that Pakistani air and missile delivery systems are now believed to be &#8220;fully capable of a nuclear exchange if something happens.&#8221; Other officials noted that Pakistan&#8217;s air force, with its U.S. F-16&#8217;s and its French Mirage fighter-bombers, are superior at penetrating enemy airspace than India&#8217;s Soviet-designed MiGs and Sukhois. *

Most importantly, Pakistan is now thought to possess about 30 nuclear-capable missiles: the Chinese M-11 short-range missile and its Pakistani variant, the Tarmuk, as well as the North Korean Nodong intermediate-range missile (known locally as the Ghauri).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zombie

looks like the test failed. you cant make a mistake with 200 and 2000km.


----------



## zombie

zombie said:


> looks like the test failed. you cant make a mistake with 200 and 2000km.



actually the test is successful(you want to catch issues).Its the product that failed.


----------



## aimarraul

2000KM?wow ,very impressive ,almost reach Beijing,still far way from Washington......keep going....


----------



## abdulrafi

In a step towards making the 2,000-km-plus Agni-II fully operational, the Strategic Forces Command (SFC) conducted a "training test-firing'' of the nuclear-capable missile on Tuesday. Initially it was announced by Indian media that India has successfully tested the nuclear capable Agni-II missile from a defence base in Orissa, official sources said.The surface-to-surface missile with a range of over 2,000 km was test fired from the Wheeler&#8217;s Island near Dhamara in the district of Bhadrak, some 150 km from here at 10.06 a.m. &#8220;It was a user trial,&#8221; the sources said, adding that the aim of the test was to give the Army confidence to fire the missile on its own. 




Update: Another repeat telecast of Agni-III and Brahmos episode? Where tests were announced as successful until they were proved failure by the media? 




Agni-II, India's nuclear strike capability ballistic missile has reportedly failed to deliver desired result. The trial was conducted from Wheeler Island, part of the integrated test range of Orissa coast on Tuesday at about 10 am. Reliable sources at the Wheelers Island said the countdown was normal, liftoff was smooth and then disaster struck as the 2000 kms plus range Agni-II missile instead of traveling on the pre-determined trajectory started wandering midway. The missile deviated from its path after the first stage separation and was meandering at an angle of 180 degree midway. Though it was coordinated to cover a distance of nearly 2000 km, within just 127 seconds it covered 203 km before plunging into the sea, said the source. The guidance system can correct the missiles midway path deviation if it behaves erratically at an angle of 40 to 60 degree but not beyond that, said a defence scientist. The disaster might have happened due to design and manufacturing faults, he added. Similarly on July 9, 2006, the maiden test of Agni-III had failed to achieve the target as technical snags were reported during the separation of the first and the second stage. Agni-II missile was first tested on April 11, 1999, and inducted in the Army in 2004. The trial was conducted by the Army while scientists from DRDO provided the necessary logistical support. The unfortunate development will have a telling effect on the morale of the Army, said analysts.Several attempts to contact Agni project director, Avinash Chander and ITR director, S P Dash turned futile. There was no official word even from DRDO on the test. We are still analyzing the statistics about the flight performance and data from the launch pad and the three tracking stations are being thoroughtly examined, said a scientist, who is part of the missile programme. Several defence analysts have criticized the DRDO for the failure.&#8220;Agni project is an established project.* In the deployment stage if the missile behaves like this, can we afford to hold the country to ransom security-wise. There should be some sort of accountability from scientists doing the research and development of the DRDO,&#8221; said an analyst*.


----------



## godsavetheworld

aimarraul said:


> 2000KM?wow ,very impressive ,almost reach Beijing,still far way from Washington......keep going....



We'll let Iran and NK do that.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*India Conducts Second Ballistic Missile Test In A Month​*
Jun 19, 2009

NEW DELHI (AFP)--India on Friday successfully launched a ballistic missile in the second such trial of the nuclear-capable weapon in a month, the defense ministry said.

*The Agni-II missile blasted off from a testing site in eastern India and " achieved all its flight parameters without hitch," a senior ministry official told AFP.*

"It was a user trial conducted by the army and defense scientists," he said of the rocket, which the military says is capable of hitting targets deep inside adjoining China.

The test was the second since May 19 when a similar 2,500-kilometer (1,560- mile) range Agni-II was fired from the same site, hitting a pre-designated target in the Bay of Bengal.

The Indian-developed 20-meter-long missile weighs 16 tons and is capable of carrying one ton of conventional or nuclear warheads.

Friday's trial, part of the nation's efforts to build a credible minimum nuclear deterrent, *paves the way for the missile's mass production and eventual induction by the Indian army*, the official said.

*India already has the 3,000-kilometer range Agni-III missile - the longest in the Agni series - which can also carry conventional or nuclear payloads.

Unconfirmed reports suggest India is also building an Agni variant with a range of 5,000 kilometers.*

The Agni (Fire) is one of a series being developed by India's Defense Research Development Organization as part of the country's deterrent strategy against China and neighboring Pakistan, which also have nuclear weapons.

Agni-I, first tested in 1993, has a strike range of 1,500 kilometers. 

India Conducts Second Ballistic Missile Test In A Month

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khajur

fhassan said:


> False logic, Iran too sent a satelite yet its longest range missile is only 2000KM.
> 
> In terms of long range ballisitic missiles, pakistan is way ahead of your sirjee.



There is a *huge *difference between india sending satellite to moon and launching of a communication satellite by iran.

I guess u have enough reasoning power to get this logic.

And regarding ballistic missiles tech, u can refer to neutral western sources to know who is ahead of whom.


----------



## Screaming Skull

> *Unconfirmed reports suggest India is also building an Agni variant with a range of 5,000 kilometers.*



Incidentally, TimesNow is reporting some news about AGNI-5. Here it is:

*India builds military arsenal, develops Agni V​*
With China's increasing military might beginning to trouble New Delhi- the Government has given the clearance to arm India's military arsenal. After having successfully tested the Agni 2 and 3 missiles which are nuclear capable- DRDO officials are now working on a long range missile - to combat the Chinese threat.

*Video:*

http://www.timesnow.tv/India-builds-military-arsenal-develops-Agni-V/videoshow/4320049.cms


----------



## heartwinlion

Agni-III, with China in range, to be tested

Agni-III, with China in range, to be tested - India - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: After basing Sukhoi-30MKI fighter jets in the North-East, India is now all set to conduct another test of the 3,500-km-range Agni-III 
ballistic missile next month. 

"Agni-III, a 16.7-metre tall missile with a lift-off weight of 50 tonnes, should be tested within a month, towards end-July. This will be another step towards inducting it into the armed forces,'' said top defence sources on Friday. 

Once fully-ready by 2011-2012, Agni-III will provide India with the capability to strike deep into China, with cities like Shanghai and Beijing well within its potent reach. 

India, incidentally, is also working on the 5,000-km-range Agni-V missile, which will have near-ICBM (intercontinental ballistic missile) capabilities, but it will be ready for its first test only by late-2010. 

Asked about the Agni-V on Friday, defence minister A K Antony only said the government was taking "all steps'' to build "whatever capabilities'' were needed "as per changing threat perceptions'' to protect national security. 

Both Agni-III and Agni-V are primarily designed to bolster India's "active credible deterrence posture'' against China, especially since it has a clear-cut "no-first use'' nuclear doctrine. 

China's expanding nuclear and missile arsenal, of course, has even the US worried. The Chinese DF-31A ICBM, with a strike range of 11,270 km, for instance, can target any location in the continental US. 

India's missile programme is rudimentary by these standards, and even lags behind Pakistan in certain aspects. In fact, only the Prithvi (150-350 km) and Agni-I (700-km) missiles, primarily meant for Pakistan, can be said to be fully operational in the armed forces till now. 

The tri-Service Strategic Forces Command is still engaged in conducting "training user-trials'' of the 2,000-km Agni-II. The first such Agni-II trial last month "failed to meet the laid-down flight parameters'', say sources. 

But defence scientists say they are not deterred by a flop or two. The first test of the rail-mobile Agni-III in July 2006 had flopped miserably, spurring them to ensure the second one in April 2007 and the third one in May 2008 were successful. 

As for India's most ambitious missile till now, the Agni-V, the scientists are incorporating a third composite stage in the two-stage Agni-III, along with some advanced technologies like ring laser gyroscope and accelerator for navigation and guidance. 

They want the solid-fuelled Agni-V, for which the government has sanctioned around Rs 2,500 crore, to be a canister-launch missile system to ensure it has the requisite operational flexibility to be fired from any part of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spitfighter

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines :: 

NEW DELHI - Two decades after the homegrown Nag anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) was conceived, it has been cleared for production.

The ATGM was indigenously designed and developed by the state-owned Defence Research and Development Organisation [DRDO]. The 4-kilometer-range missile will be produced at state-owned Bharat Dynamics, which will make about 200 missiles in the first year and double that number in following years. The Indian defense forces require about 4,000 ATGMs.

The production of the Nag missile was ordered early this month after successful heat trials in the Rajasthan desert, said a senior Indian Army official. The winter trials of the missile were concluded last December.

All the user tests of the Nag missile have been completed and the Army has given its approval, said a senior DRDO scientist.

The latest trials of the Nag missile were conducted using an advanced imaging infrared seeker head, one of the Army's essential requirements, the Army official added.

The Nag will replace the existing Russian Konkours and European missile Milan, both of which are manufactured under license by Bharat.

The Army urgently needs the more advanced Nag to improve kill probability as the missile uses a high explosive warhead to penetrate the armor found in modern tanks, the official said.

The Nag missile will be made in land and helicopter versions, where it will be fitted on the indigenous Advanced Light Helicopter, although the current order is only for the land variant.

The Nag is a third-generation, all-weather, top-attack, fire-and-forget missile, one of five missile systems developed by the DRDO under the Integrated Guided Missile Development Program. Design work started in 1988 and the first tests were carried out in November 1990.

The DRDO scientist said focus will now shift to the helicopter version, which will have an extended range of seven kilometers. The air version will be completed in two years, added the scientist. The land version also eventually will have a range of seven kilometers. 


Good stuff, now we make our own ATGM's. 

(Only took 21 years, god forbid we try and build a space shuttle. )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jeypore



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sancho

Any new news about the air launched version? Will it be available for fighters too (like Brimstone for Harrier, Tornado, or EF)?


----------



## Mig-29

Air Force

For the Air Force, a nose-mounted thermal imaging system has been developed for guiding the missile's trajectory. A helicopter launched version will also be available with integration work being carried out with the HAL Dhruv. Dhruv will be able to carry 8 missiles with 2 launchers.[1]

Further versions of the missile may make use of an all-weather Milli Metric Wave (MMW) seeker as an additional option. This seeker has reportedly been developed and efforts are on to integrate it into the missile.

A new air launched version with longer range is under development. It is named Helina and will be structurally different from the Nag.[3]

The first trial of Helina will be conducted at the end of 2009.

That is the information which i have got from wiki , dont have any info about integration in aircraft.

Nag missile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mig-29

sancho said:


> Any new news about the air launched version? Will it be available for fighters too (like Brimstone for Harrier, Tornado, or EF)?



Mi-35 may get upgraded to fire these missiles. I don't have any information in regards to the fighter aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Thread will be used to discuss nuclear missiles news, tests, and their discussions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DeathInvader

The Highest Nuclear Explosion done by humans on earth was in Russia in the event named Tsar Bomba ! Theoretically the explosion was 100 megatons and experimentally was 50 megatons....... but till now india has exploded only a 0.15 kiloton.........i dont doubt the India delivery system... but the question is that will India be able to make such kind of nuclear weapons that can explode at even 10 megatons..... This Question comes after the Indo-Us Civil nuclear deal.....! Keep deal in mind and the Us pressure if India ever thinks of making the bomb!


----------



## desimorty

This is no longer the stone age. With computers its possible to make smaller explosions. The idea behind the small explosion was to see if it'll hit the dot by calculation. Remember, India had tested a nuke in 1974. Its easy to make a big explosion. Requires only more energy and better timing. In this smaller yield explosion the idea was to get the timing right at a certain yield. When such is done you can be confident that you can achieve 100 kilotons or 1 kiloton. During WWII, computers were in its infancy. Hiroshima was suppose to do 10 times the damage it did. Only 10 percent of the yield was released sparing many lives.
Building a nuclear bomb isn't the only thing on the Armies to do list. Build support and survivability for the weapons for second strike. If India and China go into cold war style missile and nuke building, they'd be broke. Instead they know to avoid their mistakes and build nuclear submarines for a minimum deterrent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

http://drdo.org/dpi/India_Strategic170709-2.pdf


----------



## ironman

*Army successfully test fires BrahMos Block-II land attack version​*Jaisalmer | Wednesday, Jul 29 2009 IST 

The Army today successfully conducted field test firing of land attack version of BrahMos Block-II supersonic cruise missile in Pokharan field firing range near here.

The missile was *fired from a mobile launching pad* around 0915 hrs this morning and it hit the bull's eye, *a target placed about 25 kms* away in Ajasar block, in a perfect manner, a defence spokesman said.

The last test firing of the missile, developed by DRDO under joint Indo-Russian project, was conducted in Pokharan on March 29 the spokesman added.


----------



## ironman

*Army says yes to 'world-class' missile​*Pinaki Bhattacharya
New Delhi, August 1, 2009 

The Army has finally said yes to the Akash area air defence missile system. It recently expressed interest in acquiring the 30-km range missile to the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).

The Army's wishlist also includes a surface-to-air 50-km range missile and a low-level quick reaction missile for ranges less than 15 km.

But the requests for these two have not been finalised yet.

The Army was engaged in a battle with the Indian Air Force (IAF) over acquiring the 50-km range missile. The IAF had said they needed the missile as they, unlike the Army, had to defend air space.

But now, the Army has told the DRDO that "we are considering induction" (of the Akash missile system). C.K. Prahlada, chief controller at the DRDO, said: "We are grateful to the Army for this decision. In fact, Akash was developed keeping the Army in mind. I have assured them a world-class missile." The DRDO has said they'd deliver the missiles within two years from the date of the order.

"It will be to the Army's specifications and at a delivery rate of its choosing. We shall provide services for upgradation and product support," Prahlada said.

The DRDO is interested in bidding for the low-level quick reaction missile that the Army needs, but it cannot pitch Trishul missile as its range is only 9 km. "We will have to develop a missile for a range of 12 km," he added.

The DRDO is also happy that the two radars of the Akash missile system are generating a lot of business for the Indian indigenous industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## holysaturn

ironman said:


> *Army says yes to 'world-class' missile​*Pinaki Bhattacharya
> New Delhi, August 1, 2009
> 
> The Army has finally said yes to the Akash area air defence missile system. It recently expressed interest in acquiring the 30-km range missile to the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).
> 
> The Army's wishlist also includes a surface-to-air 50-km range missile and a low-level quick reaction missile for ranges less than 15 km.
> 
> But the requests for these two have not been finalised yet.
> 
> The Army was engaged in a battle with the Indian Air Force (IAF) over acquiring the 50-km range missile. The IAF had said they needed the missile as they, unlike the Army, had to defend air space.
> 
> But now, the Army has told the DRDO that "we are considering induction" (of the Akash missile system). C.K. Prahlada, chief controller at the DRDO, said: "We are grateful to the Army for this decision. In fact, Akash was developed keeping the Army in mind. I have assured them a world-class missile." The DRDO has said they'd deliver the missiles within two years from the date of the order.
> 
> "It will be to the Army's specifications and at a delivery rate of its choosing. We shall provide services for upgradation and product support," Prahlada said.
> 
> The DRDO is interested in bidding for the low-level quick reaction missile that the Army needs, but it cannot pitch Trishul missile as its range is only 9 km. "We will have to develop a missile for a range of 12 km," he added.
> 
> The DRDO is also happy that the two radars of the Akash missile system are generating a lot of business for the Indian indigenous industries.



wow things are turning +ve for the indian defence industry.this will give more room for future upgradation.guess iaf will get get baraks and the army akash.(space fot both to coexist).


----------



## proud_indian

i think barak 8 is for navy


----------



## holysaturn

proud_indian said:


> i think barak 8 is for navy



than wats the 50km missile.might be the spyder-mr .but the barak-er with 150km range will be fielded by the iaf.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*BRAHMOS-A: Airborne supersonic cruise missile*​






brahmos+air-715230.JPG (image)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GLOBAL HAWK

Any information on its Range?? max payload??


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Nice Post Screaming Skull! 
 
The Pix are Coool


----------



## Screaming Skull

GLOBAL HAWK said:


> Any information on its Range?? max payload??



Range will most probably be same as the land and ship based versions i.e. 290km. Max pay load may be less than the conventional payload of 300kg. All modifications will be complete by 2010, tests are expected to commence from 2011 and the missile will most likely be inducted by the IAF in 2012. You see the aircraft on the bottom left in the pic? That s a Tu-142, which is in service with the IAF, hence that too will carry these missiles apart from the MKIs.


----------



## BSF

Its more of an illustration than an image.
And more over i cannot see any Bhramos being carried on any of the F/C
Can you ?


----------



## Penguin

BSF said:


> Its more of an illustration than an image.
> And more over i cannot see any Bhramos being carried on any of the F/C
> Can you ?



Well, the two Su-30 representations are definitely pics. And there is no reason why Su-30 coulnd't carry 8.3m and 2550kg Brahmos. After all, it has no trouble carrying the even bigger 9.74m and 4',500kg 3M80/P270 Moskit a.k.a. SS-N-22 'Sunburn'...
Asien - das "Flanker-(Alb-)Traumland"
Asien - das "Flanker-(Alb-)Traumland"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ironman

* Anti-tank Nag missile test fired by army ​*Wednesday, Aug 05, 2009

Y. Mallikarjun

HYDERABAD: The hit-to-kill capability of the third generation anti-tank Nag missile was proved once again with the Army, successfully completing the second phase of final user trials in Rajasthan and paving the way for early induction of the system. While extensive transportation trials were carried out on July 31 and August 1, three missiles were fired on August 2 against fixed and moving targets by the Army team. Based on the feedback provided by the Army following previous user trials, the system was made more rugged to suit its requirements.

Defence Research and Development Organisation officials said here on Tuesday that the missile conclusively established its K-Kill efficacy (capability to kill) as a stationary derelict tank was heavily damaged in each of the two trials carried out against fixed targets. Potent tandem warheads pierced through the armoury of the tanks and proved their lethality. The third trial was conducted against a moving rail-based target which was developed by the Army. All the trials were of shorter range, varying from 800 metres to 1400 metres, as desired by the user. The production of the all-weather system with fire-and-forget capability was expected to begin soon by Bharat Dynamics Limited.


----------



## tallman

Strategic Weapons: How Pakistan Gets Screwed

How Pakistan Gets Screwed

March 31, 2009: India is paying Israeli firms several hundred million dollars for components, technology and expertise needed to build an effective anti-ballistic missile system. India has already purchased two Israeli Green Pine anti-missile radars. India is apparently impressed by Israel's Arrow anti-ballistic missile system, which can knock down an incoming warhead when it is about a minute away from hitting a target in Israel. 
Israel has two batteries of Arrow missiles, and over a hundred missiles available. An Arrow battery has 4-8 launchers, and each launcher carries a six missiles in containers. The Arrow was developed to knock down Scud type missiles fired from Syria, Saudi Arabia or Iraq. The two ton Arrow is being replaced with the 1.3 ton Arrow II, which can shoot down longer range ballistic missiles fired from Iran. 

India cannot buy Arrow without permission from the United States. That is because American firms contributed technology to Arrow, and the United States currently needs to maintain good relations with Pakistan (the Indian neighbor with nuclear weapons who is most likely to use them.) However, Israel can assist India in building its own version of Arrow. India already has developed some good anti-missile technology, so what Israel brings to the table are improvements, and experience. 

The anti-missile work is part of a $1.4 billion Indian deal with Israel. However, there are accusations that this sale was facilitated by the payment of a $120 million bribe. This sort of corruption has long plagued Indian arms deals, and the government has been going after those receiving the bribes with increasing success. Yet the shady deals continue.

The Israeli contract calls for partial payments based on the achievement of certain technical goals. India is going to pay for results, and only after the results are verified. Given Pakistan's small arsenal of ballistic missiles, an Indian anti-missile system would seriously cripple the Pakistani nuclear threat. Pakistan is not wealthy enough to get into a nuclear arms race, thus the Israeli-Indian anti-missile program leaves Pakistan screwed.


----------



## Spitfighter

*Anti-tank Nag missile undergoes another successful round of tests news* 

05 August 2009 

Hyderabad: The Indian Army has successfully completed the second phase of the final user trials of the third generation anti-tank Nag missile, proving its hit-to-kill capability. The tests are being carried out in the firing ranges of the Rajasthan desert.

According to defence scientists, the missile first underwent extensive transportation trials on 31 July and 1 August, after which three missiles were fired on 2 August against fixed and moving Nag missiletargets. Based on the feedback provided by the Army from previous user trials, the system had been further ruggedized.
*
Officials said these recent tests have paved the way for early induction of the system.*

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) officials said Tuesday that the missile ''conclusively established'' its K-Kill efficacy (capability to kill) as a stationary derelict tank was heavily damaged in each of the two trials carried out against fixed targets.

The missile's potent tandem warheads pierced through the armoury of the tanks and proved their lethality. The third trial was conducted against a moving rail-based target which was developed by the Army.

All the trials were of shorter range, varying from 800 to 1400 metres, as desired by the user. 


Good stuff!


----------



## Screaming Skull

*India, Russia close to final testing of air-launched BrahMos​*
8 August 2009,

MOSCOW: *Indian and Russian scientists are close to final development and testing of the air-launched version of the BrahMos supersonic cruise missile.*

A top Russian defence official said a new takeoff engine for launching of the missile in air and at extreme high altitudes had been developed.

Alexander Leonov, director of the Russian Machine Building Research and Production Centre, said: "we are ready for test launches."
 
Leonov was quoted as saying by the Itar-Tass news agency that *the initial test firing of the missile would be undertaken from the Sukhoi-30 MKI, but did not specify the exact dates.*

After testing, the IAF would be launch customers for the air launched BrahMos cruise missile, *which will make the Indian Air Force, the only force in Asia to have such a capability.*

The BrahMos is already inducted in its ship to shore role and land-to-land versions in the Indian Navy and Army.

*Leonov for the first time disclosed that Moscow and New Delhi were also "very close" to designing and testing of the submarine launched version of the BrahMos missile.* 

India, Russia close to final testing of air-launched BrahMos - India - NEWS - The Times of India


----------



## sancho

Another pic I think of the same Su 30 in Screaming Skulls pic and some specs of Brahmos:


----------



## Spitfighter

can the Brahmos carry nuclear warheads? or is it just meant as a conventional cruise missile? Also are we mass producing these missiles yet?


----------



## glomex

This post contains presentation around Akash Missile:










































Courtesy: LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence


----------



## glomex




----------



## glomex

*Agni-III's Final Development Test This October*

The Indian Agni-III intermediate range ballistic missile (IRBM) is scheduled to undergo its fourth and final development-phase test-firing in October this year. The last test of the missile was over a year ago on May 7 last year (see photo). Scientists at the Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL). Significantly, according to sources, this will be the final trial of the Agni-III's development phase. Next year, the ASL and Integrated Test Range (ITR) will make a full effort to conduct two sets of user trials.


----------



## Gord Hyginus

The ATGM was indigenously designed and developed by the state-owned Defence Research and Development Organisation
The Nag will replace the existing Russian Konkours and European missile Milan,both of which are manufactured under c
The Army urgently needs the more advanced Nag to improve kill probability as the missile uses a high explosive warhead to penetrate the armor found in modern tanks, the official said.
The Nag missile will be made in land and helicopter versions, where it will be fitted on the indigenous Advanced Light Helicopter, although the current order is only for the land variant.The Nag is a third-generation, all-weather, top-attack, fire and forget missile,one of five missile systems developed by the DRDO under the Integrated Guided Missile Development Program.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Air launched BrahMos from MAKS-2009​*







​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GLOBAL HAWK

Thanx for posting, How did u get the pictures even before opening of maks 2009


----------



## Mig-29

Spitfighter said:


> can the Brahmos carry nuclear warheads? or is it just meant as a conventional cruise missile? Also are we mass producing these missiles yet?




yes the Brahmos is nuclear capable and we are already producing the missile it is operational.


----------



## Mig-29

@ screaming skull.

You really are quite resourceful do you have some other pictures of the ongoing MAKS-2009


----------



## proud_indian

^^^^^^

ÌÀÊÑ.sukhoi.ru

you can find something here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ironman

*Israel and India sign missile system deal​* Published: Aug. 22, 2009 at 7:29 AM

JERUSALEM, Aug. 22 (UPI) -- Israel's Rafael defense company will provide the Indian army with surface-to-air missile systems in a deal said to be worth over $1 billion.

Israeli media reports said the deal was approved recently by the Indian Cabinet.* Rafael will supply India with 18 SPYDER missile systems between 2011 and 2012*.

The anti-aircraft system is a quick-reaction, low-level, surface-to-air missile designed to counter attacks by aircraft, helicopters, unmanned aerial vehicles and precision guided munitions, the Israeli company said.

*The system's truck-mounted missile firing units carry four missiles on rotatable launchers. A standard missile battery contains up to six missile firing units per battery*, the company said.

*The system has a 360-degree engagement capability in all weather conditions, day or night, and can intercept incoming threats at a range of between 0.62 miles to 9.3 miles (1 to 15 kilometers).
*
Israel defense exports to India have reached $3 billion, making it the largest arms supplier to India, surpassing Russia, the Israeli newspaper Globes reported Thursday.


----------



## Narkun

*Times of India Balance The Two
Gurmeet Kanwal7 August 2009, 12:00am IST*



> The launch of INS Arihant, India's first indigenous nuclear-powered submarine, has added a new dimension to the country's nuclear deterrence.
> 
> Given the military threats and challenges India faces from its nuclear-armed neighbours, credible minimum nuclear deterrence is a fundamental national security requirement. As India follows a 'no first use' nuclear doctrine and is willing to absorb a nuclear strike that may cause large-scale destruction and cripple substantial elements of its nuclear forces, nuclear-powered submarines armed with nuclear-tipped submarine-launched ballistic missiles (SLBMs) provide genuine deterrent capability that is robust, infallible and potentially insuperable.
> 
> The current international trend is towards development of more modern, high quality nuclear forces. The US is working on the Reliable Replacement Warhead programme. China and Pakistan are upgrading their nuclear warheads and delivery systems. India must close the missile technology gap with them as early as possible, or else the credibility of its nuclear deterrence will remain suspect.
> 
> As India has conducted only six nuclear tests so far, its nuclear warhead designs are based on a small database. Hence, despite the availability of sophisticated computer modelling and simulation for improving warhead designs, India must retain the option to carry out further nuclear tests as and when it is considered technically necessary by scientists of the Atomic Energy Commission and is politically feasible to do so.
> 
> Similarly, India's Agni-I and Agni-II intermediate-range ballistic missiles have been inducted into service after a limited number of flight tests. Additional tests of the Agni series of missiles should continue both to enhance the credibility of nuclear deterrence by showcasing their technological maturity and accuracy of delivery and to inspire confidence among the armed forces personnel manning them. It is also imperative to redouble efforts to acquire SLBMs with a range of 3,500 km. Sagarika, the present submarine-launched missile, has a range of only 700 km. Meanwhile, a small number of surface combatants in the eastern and western naval fleets must be equipped with nuclear-tipped missiles to add to the uncertainties of the direction of launch that an adversary must consider.
> 
> India must step up efforts to acquire intercontinental ballistic missiles (ICBMs) for long-range deterrence against possible future adversaries. The Surya ICBM programme, which can benefit from the polar and geostationary series of satellite launch vehicles, needs to be given the highest research and development (R&D) priority. In view of the R&D developments in China, it would be prudent to start a research programme on multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicle technologies as a technology demonstrator.
> 
> The deployment of effective ballistic missile defence systems to defend value targets and provide point defence to strategically important installations will considerably enhance the quality of India's deterrence. Effort must be made to acquire this capability through imports as well as indigenous R&D.
> 
> India should cooperate with the international community in furthering non-proliferation efforts even while remaining outside the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty. For counter-proliferation efforts to succeed, global support is needed for the Proliferation Security Initiative and Container Security Initiative launched by the US. India should join these initiatives as an equal partner after ensuring that Indian interests are safeguarded.
> 
> Nuclear terrorism presents a credible threat, particularly the possibility of radiological dispersal devices or 'dirty nukes' being exploded by Islamist terrorist organisations active in India like the Lashkar-e-Taiba, Jaish-e-Mohammed and Harkat-ul-Jihad-al-Islami. The agencies concerned should aim at prevention through a widespread human intelligence network. And radiation disaster management capabilities must be established in the battalions being raised by the National Disaster Management Authority. Also, India must strengthen security arrangements around civilian nuclear reactors so as to prevent Chernobyl-like consequences through a terrorist attack. In the eventuality of Pakistan's nuclear warheads falling into jihadi hands, India should be prepared to extend all help to the international community to secure these warheads, including logistics support and military assistance.
> 
> India must continue to make efforts to enhance confidence-building and nuclear risk reduction measures with Pakistan so as to reduce the risk of accidental and inadvertent nuclear war and must extend these efforts to negotiating similar measures with China despite that country's insistence that India is not a nuclear weapons state.
> 
> It is not in India's interest to sign the Comprehensive Test Ban Treaty. It is important to keep the option for further nuclear testing open for political and technological reasons. However, India should consider joining the Fissile Material Cut-off Treaty after sufficient fissile material has been stockpiled to produce the number of warheads considered adequate for credible minimum deterrence. Meanwhile, India should participate in negotiations that are likely to go on for five to 10 years.
> 
> To aid 'operationalisation' of India's nuclear arsenal, the Nuclear Command Authority must be given a permanent nuclear planning staff. Finally, India's nuclear weapons policy should proceed along parallel tracks: continue to enhance the quality of nuclear deterrence while simultaneously working to achieve total nuclear disarmament in as early a timeframe as possible.


----------



## ratolz

Air version of Brahmos readied for tests on Sukhoi jets: Official - India - NEWS - The Times of India

TIRUCHIRAPALLI (TN): The faster air version of the successful supersonic BrahMos cruise missile is being readied for tests on the Sukhoi-30 jets 

and the weapon is expected to be formally inducted into the Indian Air Force (IAF) by 2012, a top official said. 

A final shape to the hypersonic missile BrahMos-II project being executed by the Indo-Russian joint venture BrahMos Aerospace would emerge shortly, the company CEO and Managing Director A Sivathanu Pillai told reporters. 

Project authorities are awaiting the modified Sukhoi-30 MKI aircraft that would be fitted with the sophisticated missile which can travel at speeds between Mach 5 and Mach 7. (Mach 1, which is the speed of sound, is equal to roughly 1,200 km per hour). 

After being fitted on an aircraft, BrahMos-II will be the only cruise missile with the capability of being launched from land, sea and air, Pillai said. 

The design team had already been lined up and discussions would be held shortly between the joint venture partners on investments, sharing of technical responsibilities, administration and sharing of manufacturing facility infrastructure, he said. 

On the new version of BrahMos, Pillai said the preliminary exercise for its induction into the IAF is already on. 

The design and development of this version had been fruitful and the advanced missile, which weighs 0.5 tonne less than that of the three-tonne land version BrahMos, was ready. 

BrahMos, which has a capability of carrying 300 kg conventional warheads at a speed of around 2.8 Mach, has already been inducted into the Army and the Navy. 

Pillai said he was hopeful that the target for induction of the air version set for 2012 would be achieved.


----------



## Patriot

Oh wow..India is expanding its cruise missile program against Pakistan.Imagine if we start bitching like Indians ***** regarding our strategic and overall arms.Thanks God We Pakistanis and our media does not whine like Indians and their media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blueoval79

Patriot said:


> Oh wow..India is expanding its cruise missile program against Pakistan.Imagine if we start bitching like Indians ***** regarding our strategic and overall arms.Thanks God We Pakistanis and our media does not whine like Indians and their media.



More than 35000 newspapers get published and circuilated in India every day......so even if one small paragraph gets published once ...its a lot to handle for Pakistani friends.....


----------



## Patriot

Well, if newspaper is quoating your Army Chief and Navy Chief then its no wonder that your top leadership is so worried..Imagine if they had to fight Pakistan in equal numbers.


----------



## graphican

I think this is an achievement and Indians have reasons to celebrate. They are counting much on this super-sonic cruise missile which is now ready to be launched from air. I don't know how successful and potent this missile could be but it being supersonic sounds horrifying. 

Is there any possibility of making something to counter rather surpass that?


----------



## arihant

graphican said:


> Is there any possibility of making something to counter rather surpass that?



Anti-Missiles.


----------



## sudhir007

The Hindu Business Line : High-level meet to sort out BrahMos project land issue

Thiruvananthapuram, Sept. 30 

A high-level conference of officers will be convened to sort out problems pertaining to acquisition of land for the second phase of BrahMos missile development project proposed to come up here. 

This was announced to newspersons here on Wednesday by the Chief Minister, Mr V.S. Achuthanandan, at the end of Cabinet meeting. 

The conference has been tentatively fixed for October 13, the Chief Minister said, adding that he would try to ascertain the reasons for delay in the acquisition of the nine acres required for the project. 

A temporary project office which was operating out of a leased building has reportedly been ordered closed, citing the delay in handing over the land even after one and a half years. 

Backed up by an outlay of Rs 100 crore, the second phase of the BrahMos project here proposes to establish a missile integration system close to the existing facility. The first phase of the project was started in 2008. 

In other decisions approved at its meeting, the Cabinet has approved the second Administrative Reform Commission&#8217;s recommendations for expediting the implementation of e-governance in administration. 

A business process re-engineering cell would be set up as part of the programme, the Chief Minister said. The Cabinet also approved a raise in the Plan outlay for 2009-10 by Rs 260 crore to Rs 8,920 crore. 

The Cabinet has also accepted other recommendations of the Commission such as those pertaining to training of staff and capacity building in e-governance. 

The Akshaya e-centres in the rural areas are being enabled to act as interface between the State Government and citizens at large to ensure delivery of required services. 

The Institute of Management in Government and similar institutions are sought to be involved in the training of the staff. A post-graduate diploma course in e-governance is to be launched soon. 

The State Government has also decided to implement an insurance scheme for passengers as well as staff on board boats owned by the Kerala Water Transport Authority. 

To be implemented in association with the National Insurance Company, the scheme would have an outlay of Rs 1 crore, according to the Transport Minister, Mr Jose Thettayil. 

In the event of death, this provides for the payment of Rs 1 lakh to the next of kin. A similar payout would be made in the case of permanent disability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X11

Patriot said:


> Oh wow..India is expanding its cruise missile program against Pakistan.Imagine if we start bitching like Indians ***** regarding our strategic and overall arms.Thanks God We Pakistanis and our media does not whine like Indians and their media.



We have no issues if Pakistan develops or procures by legitimate means.

Only when missiles are modified illegally or nuclear technology is stolen..and shared with the "Axis of Evil" countries....we make our voice heard.


----------



## X11

Subsonic cruise missiles [Read Babur]...are slower than fighter planes and can be easily taken down...if we have round the clock AWACS patrol...and fighter with air to air missiles.

But Supersonic missiles...cannot be easily taken down by Air to Air missiles.


----------



## New Vision

There was supposed to be an A3 test almost 2 months ago, any updates


----------



## New Vision

arihant said:


> Anti-Missiles.



ineffective against cruise missiles and even less so to hypersonic ones


----------



## gogbot

New Vision said:


> ineffective against cruise missiles and even less so to hypersonic ones



Not true when used in combination with a whole bunch of other anti missile systems such as electronic jamming. It creates a reliable defense.

ALL US AC employ these systems to keep their fleets safe from submarine based cruise missiles.

However the Hypersonic Brhamos severely reduces the the effectiveness of this system.

But is really needed is for multiple brahmos missiles to communicate or interact with each other. The russians focused on this tactic the most creating missiles that flew low below radar while one of the missiles flew high providing guidance to the missiles below. when the sentry missile is taken out another missile rises to assume its role. 
This kind of inter-connectivity is what is needed, I only hope that the brahmos missiles are as capable in this regard.


----------



## indiatech

BrahMos tests by india

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ironman

*Prithvi, Agni-II ready for skies​*Hemant Kumar Rout
First Published : 05 Oct 2009 04:59:00 AM IST
Last Updated : 05 Oct 2009 09:56:17 AM IST

BALASORE: Days after Chinas display of military might, India has lined up a series of tests of some of the countrys most sophisticated missiles over the next two months.

*The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) will conduct the tests of Prithvi and Agni-II in October. The trials of BrahMos and K-15 will be held in November*. And from Monday, *the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur in Balasore will host a three-day target simulation exercise involving pilotless target aircraft (PTA) for the Indian Air Force.* Official sources said these tests have nothing to do with Chinas display. Preparations for the tests have already begun and scientists are leaving no stone unturned for the successful trials of these missiles, considered as most powerful in the countrys arsenal. Though all the tests are user-trials, the focus will be on Agni-II and K-15 missiles.

``*All the four missiles have already been tested successfully from the ITR and apart from K-15, other three have been inducted in the Army. But the fresh trials will gauge the accuracy of these missiles which will be tested with some new technologies, a defence scientist said.*

Sources said scientists involved with Agni-II programme are working meticulously to make this mission successful as the last user-trial of Agni-II on May 19 was not up to the mark. While K-15, Prithvi, BrahMos __ all land versions __ will be test-fired from the ITR at Chandipur, Agni-II will be tested from the Wheelers Island off Dhamra coast in Bhadrak district. ``The test range is ready and range integration process will start from Monday for the proposed tests, the sources said.

After the trials, *DRDOs next test will be Indias most powerful and longest - 3,500 km range Agni- III missile - early next year.*


----------



## blueoval79

*DRDO to testfire most sophisticated missiles*

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) will be testing some of the country's most sophisticated missiles in the next two

months. 

In October, Prithvi and Agni-II missiles will be test fired, while in November it will be the turn of BrahMos and K-15 missiles. The integrated test range (ITR) at Chandipur in Balasore will also host a three-day target simulation exercise, involving pilotless target aircraft (PTA) for the air force from Monday. 

ITR sources said scientists at DRDO are leaving no stone unturned for the successful trials of these missiles that are, at present, considered as the country's most powerful arsenal. Though all the tests will be user trials, the focus will be on Agni-II and K-15 missiles. 

"The four missiles had already been tested successfully from the ITR. Those have already been inducted in the Indian army, with the exception of K-15. The fresh trials are intended to gauge the accuracy of these missiles that will be tested with some new technologies," a defence scientist said. 

Sources said the scientists involved in the Agni-II programme are working overtime to make this mission successful, as their failure in the last user trial on May 19 had fetched them wide criticism. 

While the Prithvi, BrahMos and K-15, all of which are land versions, will be test fired from the ITR at Chandipur, the Agni-II missiles will be tested from the Wheelers' Island, off the Dhamara coast in Bhadrak district. 

According to defence sources, the 8.56 metre-high and one metre-thick missile, with a launch weight of 4.4 tonnes, excluding the payload, the Prithvi has a strike range of 150 km. The missile has the capability to carry a payload of 1,000 kg, but if the same was reduced to half, the striking range of the sleek missile could be enhanced. 

Agni-II missile, which is 20 meters long and one meter thick with a weight 16 tonnes, can carry a payload of around 1,000 kg and its range can be increased to 3,000 km, depending on the payload. It was inducted in the Army in 2004. 

BrahMos is a two-stage missile. It is nine metres tall and weighs 3.9 tonnes with the canister. It can be launched from ships, silos and road and rail mobile launchers. It has a strike range of 290 km and can carry a conventional warhead weighing 300 kg.

DRDO to testfire most sophisticated missiles - Bhubaneswar - City - The Times of India


----------



## indiatech

Oh come on, we need Agni3, Agni3 SLBM , and Agni5 , nirbhay, nirbhay++ .

Why DRDO don't talk about them at all. God knows what are their status. 

1000 Km Nirbhay will not even be supersonic. What can I say about that.


----------



## Ingis

Nice comparison of India's missiles including the MIRV ones -

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Haanzo

> So can we call it an Indian missile?
> 
> The PAK-FA / FGFA project is unlikely to be any different from the Brahmos project.



1 we never can and we never have callerd it an indian missile thats why its called BRAH--MOS 

2 if the pakfa is gonna be the same as BRAHMOS...then su-30mki must also be the same as brahmos ...but why mki was a sucess ???...let the reporter answer that first

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------




> So can we call it an Indian missile?
> 
> The PAK-FA / FGFA project is unlikely to be any different from the Brahmos project.



1 we never can and we never have callerd it an indian missile thats why its called BRAH--MOS 

2 if the pakfa is gonna be the same as BRAHMOS...then su-30mki must also be the same as brahmos ...but why mki was a sucess ???...let the reporter answer that first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

sidharth said:


> *Indian Russian joint arms manufacture: Reality or farce?*
> 
> October 06, 2009, (Sawf News) - The Brahmos missile maybe potent but it is way too expensive. The only defense budget it will bleed is the Indian.
> 
> The reason why the Brahmos is very expensive is because the Russians want it priced out of the market and ensure that is so by demanding a large cut ($5 million +) for every missile sold. So why would Russia price the Brahmos out of the market?
> 
> The Brahmos is based on the SS-NX-26 (Yakhont) missile. The Russians continue to market the Yakhont, a direct Brahmos competitor to prospective clients at a much lower cost than the Brahmos.
> 
> The Indonesian Navy, for example, is interested in buying the Yakhont for their missile boats.
> 
> On paper Brahmos is a joint Indian-Russian missile development project, but in reality it is nothing more than license manufacture.
> 
> Indian scientists have undoubtedly worked on the guidance system of the Brahmos but their is no denying the fact that production of the missile will grind to a halt any day the Russians decided to withhold supply of its ramjet engines. So can we call it an Indian missile?
> 
> The PAK-FA / FGFA project is unlikely to be any different from the Brahmos project. During a press conference on October 1, IAF Chief PV Naik said that India and Russia have exchanged technical specifications for the fighter aircraft. Considering that three prototypes of the PAK-FA have already been built and the first flight of the aircraft may well take place before the end of the year



Joint venture isn't about buying missiles and painting our flag on it .
India has also done its part in that project.Russians did the the propulsion and we did the guidance !

We help turn the SS-NX-26 based anti-ship missile to an Universal Supersonic Cruise Missile.Apart from the seeker and ramjet which are supplied by Russia, all other parts in BrahMos are designed, developed, manufactured and assembled by India.

*''We developed the new seeker used on Brahmos which is unique and would help us to hit our targets, which are insignificant in terms of size, in a cluster of large buildings. India is now the only nation in the world with this advanced technology''*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## blueoval79

*India, Russia to develop new hypersonic cruise missile*

India and Russia have agreed to develop and induct a new hypersonic version of their joint venture 290-kilometre-range BrahMos cruise missile by 2015.

A Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) in this regard was signed between the two sides last month, in which they agreed on the final parameters for the new version of the cruise missile, Defence Ministry sources said.

The new missile, they said, will be known as 'BrahMos-2' and will have a speed of over 6 Mach (around 6,000 kilometres per hour) with a striking-range of 290 kilometres.

The range of the missile will not be extended as the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR), to which Russia is a signatory, does not allow it to help other countries to develop missiles with ranges above 300 kilometres, they said.

fullstory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

Hypersonic BrahMos undergoes successful lab test 





New Delhi: India's showpiece supersonic cruise missile, the BrahMos, has now been successfully tested in a hypersonic version, though under laboratory conditions, according to BrahMos Aerospace chief executive officer, Dr A Sivathanu Pillai.

*''We have achieved a speed of Mach 5.26 in our laboratory tests of the hypersonic version of the BrahMos.* However, it will take some 15-20 tests under controlled conditions before the missile can be actually test-launched,'' Dr Pillai said.

*The test was conducted at the Hyderabad-based Advanced Systems Laboratory of the Defence Research and Development Organisation *(DRDO) which has developed the missile through a joint venture with Russia's NPO organisation. 

The BrahMos missile is currently available in a tri-sonic form (Mach 2.86) and can be described as belonging to the high supersonic class, which describes missiles in the Mach 3-4 category. Hypersonic missiles fly at speeds over Mach 5.


According to Dr Pillai, *the Brahmos hypersonic version will not only have higher speed, but will also consume less fuel and require less operational time to deploy. These qualities are expected to provide the missile longer range, and also ensure less reaction time from the enemy.* 

*High speeds also make the missile difficult to detect, and increase the kinetic impact on the target.The velocity of the missile is directly proportional to the destruction it causes, with higher velocities causing higher damage*, Dr Pillai elaborated.

*Weapons immense destructive power will result from kinetic energy. An object striking a target at 6 Mach will generate 36 times the force of an object of the same mass striking the target at 1 Mach. This phenomenon makes hypersonic weapons well suited for attacking hardened or deeply buried targets such as bunkers or nuclear and biological-weapon storage facilities.* 

Dr Pillai also said the *hypersonic version was powered by a scramjet engine that is also used for launching satellites at low cost*.


----------



## Nihat

do you have the source for the article


----------



## blueoval79

There you go.....

domain-b.com : Hypersonic version of BrahMos undergoes successful lab test


----------



## sudhir007

Brahmos can be deploy in ladakh 

BrahMos to be deployed in Ladakh-News-Videos-The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

news.outlookindia.com | India Likely to Test-Fire BrahMos Supersonic Missile in Dec

To add more teeth to the country's underwater weapons delivery capabilities, India is planning to test-fire the 290-km range BrahMos supersonic cruise missile from an undersea platform off the coast of Orissa soon.
The test-firing is planned to be carried out in mid-December and will prove the Indo-Russian joint venture BrahMos cruise missile's capability to be fired from submarines, Defence Ministry sources told PTI.
Underwater weapon-delivery platforms are considered to be the most potent second strike capability and the addition of nuclear capable BrahMos in its submerged arsenal is expected to provide more strength to India's 'no first strike' nuclear policy.
India has developed significant underwater weapon delivery platforms in the recent past including an indigenously-built nuclear submarine INS Arihant and successfully test-fired the nuclear capable 700 km range K-15 Shaurya missile early this year. The Navy is also expecting to receive a Russian-made Akula-II class 'Nerpa' nuclear submarine on lease by early next year.
The test-firing of the BrahMos is likely be done from a pontoon at Integrated Test Range in Balasore on Orissa coast from a DRDO facility. The same pontoon was used for carrying out the test-firing of the 700-km range K-15 'Shaurya' Submarine Launched Ballistic Missile early this year, the sources said.
A ring will have to be fitted in the existing pontoon for fitting-in the BrahMos, which has a relatively smaller diameter than the K-15 SLBM, the sources said.
The under-water cruise missile will have the same capabilities as its earlier variants and would be able to strike at both land and sea-based targets, they added.
The Indian Navy also wants that its second line of Project 75A submarines should have the capability of firing the BrahMos. The Navy had released the Request for Information (RFI) in September last year for acquiring six submarines as a follow-on order of the Scorpene submarines.
BrahMos has been developed jointly by India and Russia and has been inducted in the Army and Navy already. The IAF is also working on integrating the missile on its Su-30MKI air superiority aircraft.
The two countries have also signed an agreement for developing the hypersonic version of the missile, which currently flies at a speed of 2.8 mach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

To add more teeth to the country's underwater weapons delivery capabilities, India is planning to test-fire the 290-km range BrahMos supersonic cruise missile from an undersea platform off the coast of Orissa soon.

The test-firing is planned to be carried out in mid-December and will prove the Indo-Russian joint venture BrahMos cruise missile's capability to be fired from submarines, Defence Ministry sources told PTI.

Underwater weapon-delivery platforms are considered to be the most potent second strike capability and the addition of nuclear capable BrahMos in its submerged arsenal is expected to provide more strength to India's 'no first strike' nuclear policy.

India has developed significant underwater weapon delivery platforms in the recent past including an indigenously-built nuclear submarine INS Arihant and successfully test-fired the nuclear capable 700 km range K-15 Shaurya missile early this year. The Navy is also expecting to receive a Russian-made Akula-II class 'Nerpa' nuclear submarine on lease by early next year.

The test-firing of the BrahMos is likely be done from a pontoon at Integrated Test Range in Balasore on Orissa coast from a DRDO facility. The same pontoon was used for carrying out the test-firing of the 700-km range K-15 'Shaurya' Submarine Launched Ballistic Missile early this year, the sources said.

A ring will have to be fitted in the existing pontoon for fitting-in the BrahMos, which has a relatively smaller diameter than the K-15 SLBM, the sources said.

The under-water cruise missile will have the same capabilities as its earlier variants and would be able to strike at both land and sea-based targets, they added.

The Indian Navy also wants that its second line of Project 75A submarines should have the capability of firing the BrahMos. The Navy had released the Request for Information (RFI) in September last year for acquiring six submarines as a follow-on order of the Scorpene submarines.

BrahMos has been developed jointly by India and Russia and has been inducted in the Army and Navy already. The IAF is also working on integrating the missile on its Su-30MKI air superiority aircraft.

The two countries have also signed an agreement for developing the hypersonic version of the missile, which currently flies at a speed of 2.8 mach.


news.outlookindia.com | India Likely to Test-Fire BrahMos Supersonic Missile in Dec


----------



## blueoval79

*Prithvi-II to be testfired on Monday*

DRDO scientists are slated to testfire an extended range version of Prithvi variant missile on Monday. The Short Range Ballistic 

Missile (SRBM) will be launched from the integrated test range (ITR) off the coast of Orissa. 

"Elaborate preparations have been made for the test launch of the surface-to-surface Prithvi-II missile. If everything goes as per programming, the missile will be tested before noon," a source in the ITR at Chandipur-on-Sea said. 

Defence sources said Prithvi-II is a short-range, liquid propellant ballistic missile. It is a longer ranged, lower payload version of the Prithvi-I. This indigenously developed sophisticated missile, which has a strike range up to 350 km, is 9 metres in length, one metre in diameter and has a launch weight of 4,600 kg. 

"The missile, with an extended range of more than 350 km, will be tested by a special regiment raised by the army. The test is aimed at achieving close-to-zero Circular Error Probability (CEP) accuracy," the source said. 

Prithvi can be taken close to the forward line over any kind of terrain. It has been designed to deliver advanced conventional warheads deep into enemy territory. The missile stops climbing when it reaches an altitude of 30 km and dives the target at an 80 degree angle. 

"It can use both conventional and nuclear payload. The payloads are single warheads, weighing up to 500 kg. Prithvi is India's first indigenously built ballistic missile. Since 2002, Prithvi II has been used by the army with the overarching logistical control and support retained by the air force (IAF)," said a defence scientist

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...tfired-on-Monday/articleshow/5113213.cms:tup:


----------



## blueoval79

*N-capable missile Prithvi-II successfully test-fired*

The two indigenously developed missiles were test fired successfully at 10:28 am and 10: 33 am, from mobile launchers as part of user trials by the army, defence sources said.

The trajectories of the missiles were tracked by a battery of long-range, multi-function radars and electro-optic telemetry stations at different locations for post-launch analysis, the sources said.

Scientists of the Defence Research Development Organisation (DRDO) supervised the test-firing with logistic support from the ITR personnel here. Naval ships were anchored near the impact points in the Bay of Bengal.

The nuclear-capable Prithvi-II missile has already been inducted by the armed forces and is handled by the army units attached to the strategic force command's special group, they said.








Two Prithvi-II missiles testfired within a gap of five minutes


----------



## Gabbar

What makes 5000 km range Agni-5 missile deadlier​




The Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL) in Hyderabad, which develops India's strategic (long-range, nuclear-tipped) missiles, has dramatically increased the options for its forthcoming Agni-5 missile by making it highly road-mobile, or easily transportable by road.

That enables the Agni-5 to reach targets far beyond its stated 5,000-km range by quickly moving closer to the target. In a hypothetical war against, say, Sweden, an Agni-5 launcher, stationed near Bangalore, would be unable to strike Stockholm, 7,000 km away. But moving by road to Amritsar [ Images ] would bring Stockholm within range.

Similarly, moving the Agni-5 to northeast India would bring even Harbin, China's northernmost city, within striking range. From various places across India, the Agni-5 can reach every continent except North and South America.

*The Agni-5 will be the first canisterised, road-mobile missile in India's arsenal, similar to the Dongfeng-31A that created ripples during China's National Day Military Parade in Beijing [ Images ] on October 1. *India's current long-range missile, the Agni-3, a non-canisterised missile, can only be moved with difficulty from one place to another.

*In many other respects, the Agni-5, which is scheduled to make its first flight in early-2011, *carries forward the Agni-3 pedigree. With composites used extensively to reduce weight, and a third stage added on (the Agni-3 was a two-stage missile), the Agni-5 can fly 1,500 km further than the 3,500-km Agni-3.

"The Agni-5 is specially tailored for road-mobility," explains Avinash Chander, Director, ASL. "With the canister having been successfully developed, all India's future land-based strategic missiles will be canisterised as well".

Made of maraging steel, a canister must provide a hermitically sealed atmosphere that preserves the missile for years. During firing, the canister must absorb enormous stresses when a thrust of 300to 400 tonnes is generated to eject the 50-tonne missile.

Canister technology was first developed in India for the Brahmos cruise missile. But it was the K-15 underwater-launched missile, developed here in Hyderabad for India's nuclear-powered submarine, INS Arihant [ Images ], which fully overcame the technological hurdles in canisterising ballistic missiles.

Another major technological breakthrough that will beef up the Agni-5 is ASL's success in developing and testing MIRVs (multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles). An MIRV, atop an Agni-5 missile, comprises three to 10 separate nuclear warheads. Each warhead can be assigned to a separate target, separated by hundreds of kilometres; alternatively, two or more warheads can be assigned to one target.

"We have made major progress on the MIRVs in the last two years," is all that Avinash Chander is willing to say on the subject.

Nevertheless, extensive testing still lies ahead for this highly complex technology. MIRVs will be deployed on the Agni-5 only after another 4-5 years.

While MIRV technology is similar to launching multiple satellites through a space rocket, a missile requires far greater accuracy. A satellite would be considered in correct orbit even it is a kilometre higher or lower than planned.

But each warhead in an MIRV must impact within 40 metres of its target. With such high accuracies, even small nuclear warheads are sufficient for the job.

Strategic planners consider MIRVs essential, given India's declared "no first use" nuclear policy. Even after an enemy has hit India with a full-fledged nuclear strike, destroying or incapacitating much of the strategic arsenal, a handful of surviving Indian missiles must be capable of retaliating with massive and unacceptable damage. Multiple warheads on a handful of Agni-5 missiles would constitute such a capability.

MIRVs also enable a single missile to overwhelm the enemy's missile defences. Tracking and shooting down multiple warheads are far more difficult than intercepting a single warhead.

Providing each warhead with the capability to maneuver, and dodge enemy interceptor missiles, increases survivability further. The MIRV warheads are also being given electronic packages for jamming enemy radars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Born In The USA

_2 Prithvi-II missiles testfired within 5 min_



Balasore (Orissa), Oct 12 (PTI) India Monday successfully testfired in quick succession two nuclear-capable 'Prithvi-II' surface-to-surface missiles with a range of 350 km from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, about 15 km from Balasore in India's eastern state of Orissa.

The two indigenously developed missiles were test fired successfully at 10:28 AM IST and 10:33 AM IST, from mobile launchers as part of user trials by the army, defence sources said.

The trajectories of the missiles were tracked by a battery of long-range, multi-function radars and electro-optic telemetry stations at different locations for post-launch analysis, the sources said.

Scientists of the Defence Research Development Organisation (DRDO) supervised the test-firing with logistic support from the ITR personnel here. Naval ships were anchored near the impact points in the Bay of Bengal.

fullstory


----------



## Lethalforce

This is a nice development but for Brahmos to be more effective the range has to be extended beyond 290km.


----------



## gubbi

Lethalforce said:


> This is a nice development but for Brahmos to be more effective the range has to be extended beyond 290km.



Since BrahMos is a joint Indo-Russina venture, due to MTCR restrictions, theres a limit on its range. Hence 290Km. Funny how in every test they stick to this hallowed number!
But do you really believe that 290Km would be its final configuration? DRDO has developed missiles with ranges in excess of 3000km (2500 miles), atleast, so extending the range of BrahMos when need arises would be a little more than a mechanic's job!


----------



## Lethalforce

There was talk by Dr. Pillai that Brahmos 2 maybe made completely indigenously by India dropping the Russians, if this happens the range can be extended since there will be no MCTR violation.


----------



## deckingraj

> Since BrahMos is a joint Indo-Russina venture, due to MTCR restrictions, theres a limit on its range. Hence 290Km. Funny how in every test they stick to this hallowed number!
> But do you really believe that 290Km would be its final configuration? DRDO has developed missiles with ranges in excess of 3000km (2500 miles), atleast, so extending the range of BrahMos when need arises would be a little more than a mechanic's job!





> There was talk by Dr. Pillai that Brahmos 2 maybe made completely indigenously by India dropping the Russians, if this happens the range can be extended since there will be no MCTR violation.




Wow..i would love to see this happening. However i am a little sceptical and please help me here...Brahmos is a JV which obviously means we are parterning with them. Isnt there any thing binding that we cannot just dump them and go ahead with our own missile using the same technology?? will russia or let me put it this way..can Russia stop us??? Also i read it in some other forum a very valuable post by "Screamin Scull" 



> that Apart from the seeker and the liquid fueled air breathing ramjet which are supplied by Russia, all other parts in BrahMos (Naval/Air/Land) are designed, developed, manufactured and assembled by India.



Here's the link...

http://www.defence.pk/forums/weapons-club/14585-brahmos-cruise-missile-russia-india-4.html

Do we have the capacity to build the spare parts that is described above?? Also is increasing the limit of a missile just a little more than a mechanical job???


----------



## gubbi

deckingraj said:


> Wow..i would love to see this happening. However i am a little sceptical and please help me here...Brahmos is a JV which obviously means we are parterning with them. Isnt there any thing binding that we cannot just dump them and go ahead with our own missile using the same technology?? will russia or let me put it this way..can Russia stop us??? Also i read it in some other forum a very valuable post by "Screamin Scull"


Technically yes, Russians can stop us if they "think" that we are copying their technology. But if India ends up buying the propulsion technology for BrahMos - which we very easily can - then its further development to enhance range is not a big engineering hurdle considering the fact that Indian missiles have ranges in excess of 3500Kms.
And as dependably always, Russians will either turn a blind eye or provide technical support for R&D, if we decide to go alone.


> Here's the link...
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/weapons-club/14585-brahmos-cruise-missile-russia-india-4.html
> 
> Do we have the capacity to build the spare parts that is described above?? Also is increasing the limit of a missile just a little more than a mechanical job???


Seriously? "Capacity" to build spare parts? Are you mental? Where have you been living all these years? In a cave?
Do you think India is 'that' backward technologically? That when we have missiles which can be launched from any platform, overland, air and undersea? When we can send probes/satellites to Moon? When we have missiles with ranges in excess of 3500Kms and now check out Agni-V? When we developed our own cryogenic technology inspite of sanctions? When we have MIRV and re-entry technology? When BrahMos pinpoint accuracy (homing technology) is developed solely by the Indian scientists?
A little more than a mechanic's job means a little brainpower is needed to "redesign" "rewire" and "re-solder" components to achieve what is needed.
Now really, whats with you? A pseudo-intellectual supporting naxalite ideology and skeptical about India's technological prowess?


----------



## shravan

Lethalforce said:


> There was talk by Dr. Pillai that Brahmos 2 maybe *made completely indigenously by India dropping the Russians*, if this happens the range can be extended since there will be no MCTR violation.



That was known from the beginning. Brahmos is only meant for INdia...;-)


----------



## Lethalforce

deckingraj said:


> Wow..i would love to see this happening. However i am a little sceptical and please help me here...Brahmos is a JV which obviously means we are parterning with them. Isnt there any thing binding that we cannot just dump them and go ahead with our own missile using the same technology?? will russia or let me put it this way..can Russia stop us??? Also i read it in some other forum a very valuable post by "Screamin Scull"



LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: EXCLUSIVE: BrahMos Wants To Shake Russia Off
*
EXCLUSIVE: BrahMos Wants To Shake Russia Off*
The CEO of Indo-Russian supersonic cruise missile firm BrahMos Aerospace has recommended to the government that he be appointed the head of a new cell under the Secretary-Defence Production, that will focus, among other things, on making the BrahMos a fully Indian missile. LiveFist has learnt that Dr A Sivathanu Pillai, the highly respected CEO of BrahMos has officially proposed to the government that he be appointed the head of a "ManTech (Manufacturing Technology) Cell", and report exclusively to the Secretary-Defence Production. Sources indicate that the proposal is a much-needed first step towards Pillai's real dream of making the BrahMos fully indigenous. India only makes the inertial navigation guidance system and fire control system of the BrahMos, while Russia continues to contribute the all-important engine, booster and seeker.

In February last year, Pillai had told me, "As long as we do not control the critical technologies, i.e. engine and seeker, Russia will call all the shots in BrahMos, including cost which is critical to export competence." It was a moment of uncanny candour for a man who has hailed the Indo-Russian model as the last word in efficiency and prudence. But Pillai's vision of a full-Indian BrahMos is not some nebulous, idealistic vision he's forcing down the government's throat. The fact is, the way things stand with Russia, Pillai seriously believes the BrahMos cannot be brought up to its full potential. For the BrahMos to be a real success, in every possible way, Pillai believes it has no choice but to be a fully Indian missile, and slowly chip away at Russia's involvement and contribution.

In the proposal sent to the Defence Ministry, Pillai writes, "India has produced the world class supersonic cruise missile by entering into a Joint Venture with Russia. The real technologies that are available to India for production of missiles are not available anywhere in the world. It is time that we indigenised these technologies and be capable of bulk production. Formulation of policy statement on ManTech along with creation of Project Management as part of BrahMos Joint Venture under Secretary of Defence Production will enable India to be self-reliant in the field of supersonic and hypersonic cruise missiles of various ranges. This will also ensure availability of assured production agency with alternatives in every field."

He goes on to add, "To fulfill the demand of own defence forces as also to ensure complete indigenization, there is a requirement of manufacturing technologies that need to be bulk produced and will provide required funding to capable and willing Indian industries for establishment of infrastructure."

Pillai says that as the ManTech chief, he will prepare an annual five-year plan for indigenization resulting in bulk production, and ensure coordination between the ManTech programme and industrial preparedness and similar manufacturing programmes of the Department of Defence, other departments and agencies and the private sector.

For starters, Pillai proposes to have his company prepare a technical report describing precisely what can be indigenized and in how much time.

PS. Dr Pillai is also, of course, in the running to be the next Chief of the DRDO. Let's see how it turns out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lethalforce

shravan said:


> That was known from the beginning. Brahmos is only meant for INdia...;-)



yes but when it is with Russian collaboration there range should not exceed 290km or it is a viloation. see above post for link.


----------



## deckingraj

> Seriously? "Capacity" to build spare parts? *Are you mental? Where have you been living all these years? In a cave?*


Hmmm....i would not reply to the bold part but for sure there was no need for you to stoop to such a low level. Believe me i can match u in that(may be better you) but then know someone has to act like civilized..and u r talking about me living in a cave...




> Do you think India is 'that' backward technologically? That when we have missiles which can be launched from any platform, overland, air and undersea? When we can send probes/satellites to Moon? When we have missiles with ranges in excess of 3500Kms and now check out Agni-V? When we developed our own cryogenic technology inspite of sanctions? When we have MIRV and re-entry technology? When BrahMos pinpoint accuracy (homing technology) is developed solely by the Indian scientists?



No Not at all....But i don't have much knowledge about what we can and what we cannot...so thought it would be better to ask from a fellow member who seems to have lot of knowledge. I guess i was wrong because surely he has knowledge but seems little less manners.. also that was a question i was not challenging or stating that india cannot make it...




> A little more than a mechanic's job means a little brainpower is needed to "redesign" "rewire" and "re-solder" components to achieve what is needed.



Thanks for the clarification...Though not sure if it is so easy why the heck we are not going for longer range?? Anyways doesn't make a difference if we can we will sooner or later...



> Now really, whats with you? A pseudo-intellectual supporting naxalite ideology and skeptical about India's technological prowess?



Off topic but let me clarify....

Wrong with me????....wait a minute can you please point any single post of mine where i supported the Naxalite arms revolution or for that matter even their ideology.. If you read them in context all i said is that we ignored them for decades and its a political problem that cannot be solved by force...

Skeptical about india's technological prowess...Not at all...i was/am skeptical can India ignore russia and have a similar missile like brahmos with longer range...where does i challenge india's technology prowess...About parts i just asked if we can make it or not...where do u see sceptism

P.S - Please dont bother to reply if you cannot do it without making personal attacks...I hope u can...

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guest

deckingraj said:


> Do we have the capacity to build the spare parts that is described above?? Also is increasing the limit of a missile just a little more than a mechanical job???



to gain longer range:

1) a fuel saving turbofan engine is needed unless you want to make a CM with a BM's size.

2) unlike BMs, CMs fly at about 30-50 meters, so a precise 3D digital map is needed for it's navigation.

3)although INS can provide a rough navigation, a more precise navigation system, like GPS, would be better

4) to increase the accuracy further, an on-board optical/infrared target recognition system is preferable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gubbi

deckingraj said:


> Hmmm....i would not reply to the bold part but for sure there was no need for you to stoop to such a low level. Believe me i can match u in that(may be better you) but then know someone has to act like civilized..and u r talking about me living in a cave...
> 
> No Not at all....But i don't have much knowledge about what we can and what we cannot...so thought it would be better to ask from a fellow member who seems to have lot of knowledge. I guess i was wrong because surely he has knowledge but seems little less manners.. also that was a question i was not challenging or stating that india cannot make it...
> 
> Thanks for the clarification...Though not sure if it is so easy why the heck we are not going for longer range?? Anyways doesn't make a difference if we can we will sooner or later...
> 
> Off topic but let me clarify....
> 
> Wrong with me????....wait a minute can you please point any single post of mine where i supported the Naxalite arms revolution or for that matter even their ideology.. If you read them in context all i said is that we ignored them for decades and its a political problem that cannot be solved by force...
> 
> Skeptical about india's technological prowess...Not at all...i was/am skeptical can India ignore russia and have a similar missile like brahmos with longer range...where does i challenge india's technology prowess...About parts i just asked if we can make it or not...where do u see sceptism
> 
> P.S - Please dont bother to reply if you cannot do it without making personal attacks...I hope u can...
> 
> Regards



Oh Boy! I guess the message got lost in 'translation'. I wrongly assumed your previous posts as being highly skeptical of Indian technological development and an intellectual support for Naxalite ideology. Trust me, I have been around people who vehemently, passionately support the Naxalite aka CPI-M ideology! I was one of them back in India (I never supported the armed 'struggle', but was carried away by this class warfare struggle thing.) And I smelled that kind of support in your post. So I was wrong. Apologies mate! Lets stick to BrahMos here for now.
Like I said earlier, yes India can go solo with the BrahMos missile and increase the range if we end up buying the missile propulsion tech from the Russians or end up developing our own independently. You will be surprised to know what kind of technologies people are working on in India right now! And much of that is in the public domain. Rest assured, I will quote Rumsfeld the ex-US secdef, here - "as we know, there are known knowns; there are things we know we know. We also know there are known unknowns; that is to say we know there are some things we do not know. But there are also unknown unknowns -- the ones we don't know we don't know." LOL. Applies to stuff going on in defense research labs in India.
As to spare parts, we make everything in our country, from small pins to very complicated engineering marvels like the advanced fighter planes and beautiful buildings!! So spare part acquisition is a no brainer.
And of course you may be better than me in using colorful language.
Apologies for misunderstanding your post mate.


----------



## deckingraj

^^^^^^^^^^
No worries mate ...all this happens...There is a saying "The same passions in man and woman nonetheless differ in tempo; hence man and woman do not cease misunderstanding one another"....so forget about it...


Coming back to brahmos...from your post it seems that only barrier we have is the missile propulsion tech from Russia or end up developing our own...i wish we go the later way and would love to see Brahmos with an extended range that can send shivers to our adversaries...do you have any insight into if we have to take that route how far are we from that...secondly we are in another JV with russians for Brahmos-II..so unless we kick them out(inclinations are there as per post by Lethaforce) we got to stick with 290KM 

Rest i would not derail this thread anymore becuase of my lack of defence knowledge and will let you intellectuals carry on...


----------



## Born In The USA

* Astra air-to-air missile to make its first flight*


To add punch to IAF&#8217;s fleet of Sukhoi, Mig-29, Mirage-2000, Tejas.

Veteran fighter pilots lament the end of the dogfight, the evocative name for a twisty, sky-ripping, adrenaline-packed aerial duel, in which the winner gets behind his opponent and shoots him down with a burst of cannon fire.

Today, it is less about flying skill, cold nerve and highly-responsive aircraft; the modern-day dogfighting ace is an airborne video-game expert who uses radar to detect his foe at long ranges, and launch a beyond visual range (BVR) missile even before his victim realises that the engagement has begun.

Just days from now, a Sukhoi-30MKI fighter will take off from an Indian Air Force (IAF) base, an Astra missile fitted on its wing. This will be the first-ever flight of this indigenously developed BVR missile, which the IAF hopes will add punch to its fleet of Sukhoi-30MKI, Mig-29, Mirage-2000 and Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) fighters.

The Astra, built by the Defence R&D Laboratory (DRDL), Hyderabad, will allow IAF pilots to hit enemy aircraft up to 44 km away, at altitudes up to 20,000 metres. Improving on that will be the Astra Mk II, with a longer range of 80 km.

The Astra incorporates many cutting-edge technologies. Here is how an Astra would take on an enemy fighter: an IAF fighter&#8217;s radar picks up the target; the pilot launches an Astra missile. A high-energy propellant quickly boosts the missile to several times the speed of sound. At ranges beyond 15 km, the Astra cannot &#8220;see&#8221; its target, so the IAF fighter guides the missile, relaying the target&#8217;s continually changing position over a secure radio link. Once it is 15 km from the target, the Astra&#8217;s onboard seeker picks up the target; after that the Astra homes in on its own.

At this point, the target would start turning and diving to throw off the missile. But the Astra manoeuvres better, and moves much faster, than even the most agile fighters. A radio proximity fuse measures the distance to the target. When the target is within 5 metres, the Astra&#8217;s radio proximity fuse detonates its warhead, sending a volley of shrapnel ripping through the enemy fighter.

Most of these technologies have already been proven. The propulsion system, the data link between the aircraft and the Astra, the radio proximity fuse, the onboard computer, the inertial navigation system and other key technologies were developed at the DRDO&#8217;s missile complex in Hyderabad.

The Astra&#8217;s seeker is still imported from Russia, but the DRDO hopes to develop one.

The forthcoming test with a Sukhoi-30MKI is called a &#8220;captive flight trial&#8221;; it will evaluate whether the Astra can withstand the physical stresses of supersonic flying and high-speed manoeuvring. Early in 2010, a &#8220;captive-II flight trial&#8221; will check whether the Astra&#8217;s avionics are properly matched with those of the Sukhoi-30MKI. The fighter should receive the missile&#8217;s signals; and the Astra should receive the aircraft&#8217;s commands.

&#8220;Matching an Indian missile with a Russian fighter&#8217;s avionics has turned out to be a complex task&#8221;, explains Mukesh Chand, one of the Astra&#8217;s key developers, &#8220;But the Astra will be much better integrated with the Indian Tejas LCA.&#8221;

Only in October 2010, after all the Astra&#8217;s systems are certified airworthy, will a live Astra be fired from a fighter. But the project scientists are confident; in a September 2008 test in Balasore, Orissa, a ground-launched Astra shot down an electronic target, validating many of the most complex technologies.

A drawback in the Astra remains its high weight; even a heavy fighter like the Sukhoi-30MKI cannot carry the missile on its wingtip stations. In comparison with the Astra&#8217;s estimated 150 kg, other BVR missiles like the Israeli Derby weigh around 100 kg only.

Nevertheless, the IAF believes the Astra will usefully supplement India&#8217;s inventory of BVR missiles. The Russian R-77 Adder, which arms India&#8217;s Russian aircraft fleet, faces worrying questions about its reliability. And the R530D missile, carried by the Mirage-2000, is nearing obsolescence.

Astra air-to-air missile to make its first flight


----------



## Midgetman

Death_Invader said:


> The Highest Nuclear Explosion done by humans on earth was in Russia in the event named Tsar Bomba ! Theoretically the explosion was 100 megatons and experimentally was 50 megatons....... but till now india has exploded only a 0.15 kiloton.........i dont doubt the India delivery system... but the question is that will India be able to make such kind of nuclear weapons that can explode at even 10 megatons..... This Question comes after the Indo-Us Civil nuclear deal.....! Keep deal in mind and the Us pressure if India ever thinks of making the bomb!



u do realize that the tzar bomba was never put into production, and most nuclear weapons these days go up to 1mt max... its not like the cold war anymore...


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Astra air-to-air missile to make its first flight​*
To add punch to IAF&#8217;s fleet of Sukhoi, Mig-29, Mirage-2000, Tejas.

Veteran fighter pilots lament the end of the dogfight, the evocative name for a twisty, sky-ripping, adrenaline-packed aerial duel, in which the winner gets behind his opponent and shoots him down with a burst of cannon fire.

Today, it is less about flying skill, cold nerve and highly-responsive aircraft; the modern-day dogfighting ace is an airborne video-game expert who uses radar to detect his foe at long ranges, and launch a beyond visual range (BVR) missile even before his victim realises that the engagement has begun.

Just days from now, a Sukhoi-30MKI fighter will take off from an Indian Air Force (IAF) base, an Astra missile fitted on its wing. This will be the first-ever flight of this indigenously developed BVR missile, which the IAF hopes will add punch to its fleet of Sukhoi-30MKI, Mig-29, Mirage-2000 and Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) fighters.

The Astra, built by the Defence R&D Laboratory (DRDL), Hyderabad, will allow IAF pilots to hit enemy aircraft up to 44 km away, at altitudes up to 20,000 metres. Improving on that will be the Astra Mk II, with a longer range of 80 km.

The Astra incorporates many cutting-edge technologies. Here is how an Astra would take on an enemy fighter: an IAF fighter&#8217;s radar picks up the target; the pilot launches an Astra missile. A high-energy propellant quickly boosts the missile to several times the speed of sound. At ranges beyond 15 km, the Astra cannot &#8220;see&#8221; its target, so the IAF fighter guides the missile, relaying the target&#8217;s continually changing position over a secure radio link. Once it is 15 km from the target, the Astra&#8217;s onboard seeker picks up the target; after that the Astra homes in on its own.

At this point, the target would start turning and diving to throw off the missile. But the Astra manoeuvres better, and moves much faster, than even the most agile fighters. A radio proximity fuse measures the distance to the target. When the target is within 5 metres, the Astra&#8217;s radio proximity fuse detonates its warhead, sending a volley of shrapnel ripping through the enemy fighter.

Most of these technologies have already been proven. The propulsion system, the data link between the aircraft and the Astra, the radio proximity fuse, the onboard computer, the inertial navigation system and other key technologies were developed at the DRDO&#8217;s missile complex in Hyderabad.

The Astra&#8217;s seeker is still imported from Russia, but the DRDO hopes to develop one.

The forthcoming test with a Sukhoi-30MKI is called a &#8220;captive flight trial&#8221;; it will evaluate whether the Astra can withstand the physical stresses of supersonic flying and high-speed manoeuvring. Early in 2010, a &#8220;captive-II flight trial&#8221; will check whether the Astra&#8217;s avionics are properly matched with those of the Sukhoi-30MKI. The fighter should receive the missile&#8217;s signals; and the Astra should receive the aircraft&#8217;s commands.

&#8220;Matching an Indian missile with a Russian fighter&#8217;s avionics has turned out to be a complex task&#8221;, explains Mukesh Chand, one of the Astra&#8217;s key developers, &#8220;But the Astra will be much better integrated with the Indian Tejas LCA.&#8221;

Only in October 2010, after all the Astra&#8217;s systems are certified airworthy, will a live Astra be fired from a fighter. But the project scientists are confident; in a September 2008 test in Balasore, Orissa, a ground-launched Astra shot down an electronic target, validating many of the most complex technologies.

A drawback in the Astra remains its high weight; even a heavy fighter like the Sukhoi-30MKI cannot carry the missile on its wingtip stations. In comparison with the Astra&#8217;s estimated 150 kg, other BVR missiles like the Israeli Derby weigh around 100 kg only.

Nevertheless, the IAF believes the Astra will usefully supplement India&#8217;s inventory of BVR missiles. The Russian R-77 Adder, which arms India&#8217;s Russian aircraft fleet, faces worrying questions about its reliability. And the R530D missile, carried by the Mirage-2000, is nearing obsolescence.

Astra air-to-air missile to make its first flight

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gogbot

Why does the Indian aviation systems , all weigh more than normal.

LCH weighs more than normal.
LCA weighs more
Astra weighs more.

In fact majority of delays in India, is because things weigh more than they should.

India seems to be facing the same proublem in many of its indeginous systems
Whats going on ?


----------



## jarnee

this topic looks more like topic of this forum, cause off late this forum has become more of India bashing and getting even by quoting daily print media.


----------



## sancho

gogbot said:


> Why does the Indian aviation systems , all weigh more than normal.
> 
> LCH weighs more than normal.
> LCA weighs more
> Astra weighs more.
> 
> In fact majority of delays in India, is because things weigh more than they should.
> 
> India seems to be facing the same proublem in many of its indeginous systems
> Whats going on ?


I think the author of the article just makes a wrong comparison, because Astra is a long range BVR missile and more comparable with R77, AMRAAM, SD 10/PL12, than with short, or medium range Derby, Mica, or R73 missiles that could be carried on the wing tips of a fighter.

Long range missiles (wiki specs):

Astra 154 Kg
PL12/SD10 199 Kg
AMRAAM 152 Kg
R77 175+
Meteor 185 Kg

Short and medium range missiles:

R 73 105 Kg
AIM-9 91 Kg
Mica 112 Kg
Derby 118 Kg
ASRAAM 88 Kg
Iris-T 87,4 Kg
PL-9 115 Kg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## aimarraul

sancho said:


> I think the author of the article just makes a wrong comparison, because Astra is a long range BVR missile and more comparable with R77, AMRAAM, SD 10/PL12, than with short, or medium range Derby, Mica, or R73 missiles that could be carried on the wing tips of a fighter.
> 
> Long range missiles (wiki specs):
> 
> Astra 154 Kg
> PL12/SD10 199 Kg
> AMRAAM 152 Kg
> R77 175+
> Meteor 185 Kg
> 
> Short and medium range missiles:
> 
> R 73 105 Kg
> AIM-9 91 Kg
> Mica 112 Kg
> Derby 118 Kg
> ASRAAM 88 Kg
> Iris-T 87,4 Kg
> PL-9 115 Kg



PL12/SD10 180 Kg

PL-9 123 Kg

http://www.hudong.com/wiki/%E9%9C%B9%E9%9B%B3-9%E7%A9%BA%E7%A9%BA%E5%AF%BC%E5%BC%B9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Cool, after a long time I m hearing some News about Astra


----------



## Tejas-MkII

domain-b.com : Agni-II user trial anytime between 3-8 November

Agni-II user trial anytime between 3-8 November news 

23 October 2009 


Balasore, Orissa: Indian defence scientists and Indian Army officials are working towards conducting a user trial of the country's medium range ballistic missile, the Agni-II, sometime between 3-8 November this year. *The Agni-II, a nuclear capable missile, can hit targets beyond 2,000 km and up to a distance of 3,500 km with varying payloads. *
''The missile is scheduled to be fired from the Wheelers Island based test range facilities any time between November 3 and 8,'' defence sources said.

According to scientists, the 700-km range Agni-I along with the 2000+ km range Agni-II and the 3000+ km range Agni-III form the triad of the country's nuclear deterrence.

The Agni-II missile, whose first operational variant was test-fired in April 1999, is 20-meter long and 1.3 meter in diameter. *Weighing 16 tonnes it is designed to carry a nuclear payload of about 1,000 kg to a distance in excess of 2500 km. *
The previous user trial conducted on 19 May this year was not a success. 

The missile has already been inducted into the Indian Army's 555 missile group.

Agni-II is a ready-to-fire missile with a launch time of about 15 minutes. 

*The missile is unique in that its second stage has a flex nozzle which enables small changes in the thrust vector direction in flight allowing far superior manoeuvrability and thrust control than any comparable missiles in its class, including western ones. 
The flex nozzle can be exploited with the help of an on-board closed-loop guidance and control system. Till now, the flex nozzle has been used only in the third-stage motor of the PSLV. 

The missile's re-entry vehicle uses its manoeuvring fins to porpoise the warhead, to avoid missile defences while manoeuvring to its target, employing terminal guidance radar operating in the C- and S-bands.*
The Agni-II is designed to be launched from a rail-mobile launcher; one that can move on a standard broad-gauge rail system. It is also road-mobile and the services can choose which system they want. A rail- and/or road-based missile system reduces vulnerability and allows for greater operational flexibility.

While India's is mostly covered with road and rail infrastructure in most parts of the country except the north-east which has more rail and less road infrastructure, the missile's rail mobility means that in strategic terms its deployment in this part of the country is a serious possibility. 

Deployment here will allow the missile to hit deeper into China, though without reaching important city and industrial centres such as Beijing, which are 3000+ km away. 

*While earlier test versions of the missile had a CEP of ±100 metres, the latest versions will have a CEP of around 30 metres.*

Indian scientists such as BrahMos Aerospace chief Dr A Sivathanu Pillai have said that the missile would have a unique on-board energy management system and an on-flight guidance process using navigational sensor technology.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

fullstory

*Air-launched BrahMos to be test-fired in Dec 2010*

New Delhi, Oct 25 (PTI) India and Russia are planning to test-fire the air-launched version of their jointly-developed BrahMos supersonic cruise missile from a Sukhoi-30 fighter aircraft in December next year.

Work on the air-launched version of the missile is in the final stages and BrahMos scientists are now waiting for the Su-30MKI aircraft from India to act as a platform for test launch of the missile, Defence Ministry sources told PTI here.

The air-launched version, they said, will be lighter and smaller than the land-based version of the missile so that it can be fitted to the aircraft.

One of the two speed boosters in the missile has been removed for the air version of the weapon system as after being launched from an aircraft moving at a speed of more than 1.5 mach, the missile will automatically gain its momentum and maintain its speed of 2.


----------



## saurabh

Why nobody talks about the shaurya missile? Brahmos is highly publicized supersonic missile, but shaurya is double its speed and range. It is indigenous as well (I suppose!!).
What are its pros and cons against brahmos, and is it modified sagarika or not?


----------



## deckingraj

> Why nobody talks about the shaurya missile? Brahmos is highly publicized supersonic missile, but shaurya is double its speed and range. It is indigenous as well (I suppose!!).
> What are its pros and cons against brahmos, and is it modified sagarika or not?




Hey buddy welcome to the forum..If not them please go ahead and introduce yourself in members introduction thread...

Great point ... may be its because the missile is still under development(If i am not wrong we have to wait for 2-3 years before it become fully operational) and most of the members here don't have lot of respect for DRDO especially when it comes to indegenious programmes...Reading through wikipedia i found out that missile was first test fired on November 12, 2008 and so far that is the only test...If you have more information about it please share it here...This thread is dedicated to talk about Indian misiles

Also lot of times people have discussed pros and cons of Babur vs Brahmos but not sure if the same discussion have happened for babur vs shaurya..Lets c what others(techies) have to say about it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bullhead

*Astra air-to-air missile to make its first flight*

To add punch to IAFs fleet of Sukhoi, Mig-29, Mirage-2000, Tejas.

Veteran fighter pilots lament the end of the dogfight, the evocative name for a twisty, sky-ripping, adrenaline-packed aerial duel, in which the winner gets behind his opponent and shoots him down with a burst of cannon fire.

Today, it is less about flying skill, cold nerve and highly-responsive aircraft; the modern-day dogfighting ace is an airborne video-game expert who uses radar to detect his foe at long ranges, and launch a beyond visual range (BVR) missile even before his victim realises that the engagement has begun.

Just days from now, a Sukhoi-30MKI fighter will take off from an Indian Air Force (IAF) base, an Astra missile fitted on its wing. This will be the first-ever flight of this indigenously developed BVR missile, which the IAF hopes will add punch to its fleet of Sukhoi-30MKI, Mig-29, Mirage-2000 and Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) fighters.

The Astra, built by the Defence R&D Laboratory (DRDL), Hyderabad, will allow IAF pilots to hit enemy aircraft up to 44 km away, at altitudes up to 20,000 metres. Improving on that will be the Astra Mk II, with a longer range of 80 km.

The Astra incorporates many cutting-edge technologies. Here is how an Astra would take on an enemy fighter: an IAF fighters radar picks up the target; the pilot launches an Astra missile. A high-energy propellant quickly boosts the missile to several times the speed of sound. At ranges beyond 15 km, the Astra cannot see its target, so the IAF fighter guides the missile, relaying the targets continually changing position over a secure radio link. Once it is 15 km from the target, the Astras onboard seeker picks up the target; after that the Astra homes in on its own.

At this point, the target would start turning and diving to throw off the missile. But the Astra manoeuvres better, and moves much faster, than even the most agile fighters. A radio proximity fuse measures the distance to the target. When the target is within 5 metres, the Astras radio proximity fuse detonates its warhead, sending a volley of shrapnel ripping through the enemy fighter.

Most of these technologies have already been proven. The propulsion system, the data link between the aircraft and the Astra, the radio proximity fuse, the onboard computer, the inertial navigation system and other key technologies were developed at the DRDOs missile complex in Hyderabad.

The Astras seeker is still imported from Russia, but the DRDO hopes to develop one.

The forthcoming test with a Sukhoi-30MKI is called a captive flight trial; it will evaluate whether the Astra can withstand the physical stresses of supersonic flying and high-speed manoeuvring. Early in 2010, a captive-II flight trial will check whether the Astras avionics are properly matched with those of the Sukhoi-30MKI. The fighter should receive the missiles signals; and the Astra should receive the aircrafts commands.

Matching an Indian missile with a Russian fighters avionics has turned out to be a complex task, explains Mukesh Chand, one of the Astras key developers, But the Astra will be much better integrated with the Indian Tejas LCA.

Only in October 2010, after all the Astras systems are certified airworthy, will a live Astra be fired from a fighter. But the project scientists are confident; in a September 2008 test in Balasore, Orissa, a ground-launched Astra shot down an electronic target, validating many of the most complex technologies.

A drawback in the Astra remains its high weight; even a heavy fighter like the Sukhoi-30MKI cannot carry the missile on its wingtip stations. In comparison with the Astras estimated 150 kg, other BVR missiles like the Israeli Derby weigh around 100 kg only.

Nevertheless, the IAF believes the Astra will usefully supplement Indias inventory of BVR missiles. The Russian R-77 Adder, which arms Indias Russian aircraft fleet, faces worrying questions about its reliability. And the R530D missile, carried by the Mirage-2000, is nearing obsolescence.

http://www.business-standard.com/in...-air-missile-to-make-its-first-flight/373650/


----------



## sudhir007

Bullhead said:


> *Astra air-to-air missile to make its first flight*
> 
> To add punch to IAFs fleet of Sukhoi, Mig-29, Mirage-2000, Tejas.
> 
> Veteran fighter pilots lament the end of the dogfight, the evocative name for a twisty, sky-ripping, adrenaline-packed aerial duel, in which the winner gets behind his opponent and shoots him down with a burst of cannon fire.
> 
> Today, it is less about flying skill, cold nerve and highly-responsive aircraft; the modern-day dogfighting ace is an airborne video-game expert who uses radar to detect his foe at long ranges, and launch a beyond visual range (BVR) missile even before his victim realises that the engagement has begun.
> 
> Just days from now, a Sukhoi-30MKI fighter will take off from an Indian Air Force (IAF) base, an Astra missile fitted on its wing. This will be the first-ever flight of this indigenously developed BVR missile, which the IAF hopes will add punch to its fleet of Sukhoi-30MKI, Mig-29, Mirage-2000 and Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) fighters.
> 
> The Astra, built by the Defence R&D Laboratory (DRDL), Hyderabad, will allow IAF pilots to hit enemy aircraft up to 44 km away, at altitudes up to 20,000 metres. Improving on that will be the Astra Mk II, with a longer range of 80 km.
> 
> The Astra incorporates many cutting-edge technologies. Here is how an Astra would take on an enemy fighter: an IAF fighters radar picks up the target; the pilot launches an Astra missile. A high-energy propellant quickly boosts the missile to several times the speed of sound. At ranges beyond 15 km, the Astra cannot see its target, so the IAF fighter guides the missile, relaying the targets continually changing position over a secure radio link. Once it is 15 km from the target, the Astras onboard seeker picks up the target; after that the Astra homes in on its own.
> 
> At this point, the target would start turning and diving to throw off the missile. But the Astra manoeuvres better, and moves much faster, than even the most agile fighters. A radio proximity fuse measures the distance to the target. When the target is within 5 metres, the Astras radio proximity fuse detonates its warhead, sending a volley of shrapnel ripping through the enemy fighter.
> 
> Most of these technologies have already been proven. The propulsion system, the data link between the aircraft and the Astra, the radio proximity fuse, the onboard computer, the inertial navigation system and other key technologies were developed at the DRDOs missile complex in Hyderabad.
> 
> The Astras seeker is still imported from Russia, but the DRDO hopes to develop one.
> 
> The forthcoming test with a Sukhoi-30MKI is called a captive flight trial; it will evaluate whether the Astra can withstand the physical stresses of supersonic flying and high-speed manoeuvring. Early in 2010, a captive-II flight trial will check whether the Astras avionics are properly matched with those of the Sukhoi-30MKI. The fighter should receive the missiles signals; and the Astra should receive the aircrafts commands.
> 
> Matching an Indian missile with a Russian fighters avionics has turned out to be a complex task, explains Mukesh Chand, one of the Astras key developers, But the Astra will be much better integrated with the Indian Tejas LCA.
> 
> Only in October 2010, after all the Astras systems are certified airworthy, will a live Astra be fired from a fighter. But the project scientists are confident; in a September 2008 test in Balasore, Orissa, a ground-launched Astra shot down an electronic target, validating many of the most complex technologies.
> 
> A drawback in the Astra remains its high weight; even a heavy fighter like the Sukhoi-30MKI cannot carry the missile on its wingtip stations. In comparison with the Astras estimated 150 kg, other BVR missiles like the Israeli Derby weigh around 100 kg only.
> 
> Nevertheless, the IAF believes the Astra will usefully supplement Indias inventory of BVR missiles. The Russian R-77 Adder, which arms Indias Russian aircraft fleet, faces worrying questions about its reliability. And the R530D missile, carried by the Mirage-2000, is nearing obsolescence.
> 
> Astra air-to-air missile to make its first flight



already posted old news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

saurabh said:


> Why nobody talks about the shaurya missile? Brahmos is highly publicized supersonic missile, but shaurya is double its speed and range. It is indigenous as well (I suppose!!).
> What are its pros and cons against brahmos, and is it modified sagarika or not?


its not worth a comparison as the brahmos is a cruise missile and the 700km approx range shourya is a ballistic missile,my dear friend!!


----------



## saurabh

Jako said:


> its not worth a comparison as the brahmos is a cruise missile and the 700km approx range shourya is a ballistic missile,my dear friend!!



Oops!!
I took a short reading over wiki, didnt go through full details! 
I also ignored the fact that its under development. My bad.


----------



## Jako

The shourya,has already been tested successfully and it has also many advantages over our 'feather in the hat' agni series of ballistic missiles.....all in all the shourya can be termed as one of the best in the world in its category(srbm)!.......please read on,u may find interesting facts bout shourya in pdf itself.......all you need is to dig out the shourya thread and spend some time reading it....regards


----------



## holysaturn

Captive flight trials of Astra missile carried out
Ravi Sharma Share 
Indias missile programme took a crucial step forward on Saturday with Indian Air Force test pilots carrying out the captive flight trials of the indigenously designed and developed Astra beyond visual range air-to-air missile (BVRAAM).

A Su-30MKI combat aircraft especially tasked for the trials took off from Air Force Station Lohegaon (Pune) for a 90-minute sortie with the Astra missile. Till Thursday, four sorties, including flying the missile to super sonic speeds and to 7Gs, had been accomplished. Captive trials are mandatory to actual firing of the missile from the aircraft.

The active, radar homing Astra -- Indias first air-to-air missile -- which, at its design altitude of 15 km, will enable fighter pilots to lock-on, evade radar and shoot down enemy aircraft about 80 km away, is part of Indias Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme and has been under development at a number of defence laboratories led by the Hyderabad-based Defence Research and Development Laboratory.

Astra can be compared to the U.S. AIM-120 Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missile, or AMRAAM, Frances MICA (Missile dinterception et de combat aérien, Interception and Aerial Combat Missile) and Russias R77 (RVV-AE) missile.

The ground launch of Astra was successfully conducted at Chandipur-on-Sea, off the Orissa coast in September 2008.

Captive flight trials involve the Su-30MKI carrying under its wings at one of its six hard points (stations designated for the carrying of stores) an inert missile (with no explosives but simulating the real missile) which has not been electrically or electronically connected to the aircrafts on-board systems.

Captive or aero mechanical integrity tests allows a verification of aspects such as the mechanical, structural and electrical compatibility between the missile and the aircraft, and whether vibrations, strain, stress, etc. are within design levels.

Only after the missile is proven in captive flight trials can it be fired from an aircraft.

Disclosing news of Phase 1 of the captive flight trails which have come after about four years of planning and certification, senior officials said the trials would cover the entire flight envelope of the Su-30MKI, including attaining the fighters altitude ceiling of 18 km and a speed of 1.8 Mach, and undertaking the various complicated manoeuvres that the aircraft is designed for. The trials are likely to involve around 15 sorties.

Russian launcher

Though the missile has been indigenously developed, Astra currently depends on a Russian launcher and seeker head. The seeker is yet to be integrated with the missiles radar, algorithms, etc.

Officials said Astra has been designed to pull a latax (lateral acceleration) of 40g. (40 times the acceleration due to gravity).

The second phase of the trials -- avionics integrity tests -- are expected early next year and will involve the integration of the missiles avionics with that of the aircraft, and a dialoguing between the cockpit and the missile. Officials also disclosed that some guided flights with a seeker to check for guidance will take place early next year. The actual firing of Astra from the Su-30MKI is expected in July-August 2010.

Astra is to be initially fitted on the Su-30MKI and the Mirage 2000, with the Tejas Light Combat Aircraft and the MiG-29 scheduled to be equipped with it later.


The Hindu : Sci-Tech / Technology : Captive flight trials of Astra missile carried out


----------



## Tejas-MkII

The Hindu : Sci-Tech / Technology : Captive flight trials of Astra missile carried out

*Captive flight trials of Astra missile carried out*

Indias missile programme took a crucial step forward on Saturday with Indian Air Force test pilots carrying out the captive flight trials of the indigenously designed and developed Astra beyond visual range air-to-air missile (BVRAAM).

A Su-30MKI combat aircraft especially tasked for the trials took off from Air Force Station Lohegaon (Pune) for a 90-minute sortie with the Astra missile. Till Thursday, four sorties, including flying the missile to super sonic speeds and to 7Gs, had been accomplished. Captive trials are mandatory to actual firing of the missile from the aircraft.

The active, radar homing Astra -- Indias first air-to-air missile -- *which, at its design altitude of 15 km, will enable fighter pilots to lock-on, evade radar and shoot down enemy aircraft about 80 km away*, is part of Indias Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme and has been under development at a number of defence laboratories led by the Hyderabad-based Defence Research and Development Laboratory.

*Astra can be compared to the U.S. AIM-120 Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missile, or AMRAAM, Frances MICA (Missile dinterception et de combat aérien, Interception and Aerial Combat Missile) and Russias R77 (RVV-AE) missile.*(Probably with the earlier version of this missiles)

The ground launch of Astra was successfully conducted at Chandipur-on-Sea, off the Orissa coast in September 2008.

Captive flight trials involve the Su-30MKI carrying under its wings at one of its six hard points (stations designated for the carrying of stores) an inert missile (with no explosives but simulating the real missile) which has not been electrically or electronically connected to the aircrafts on-board systems.

Captive or aero mechanical integrity tests allows a verification of aspects such as the mechanical, structural and electrical compatibility between the missile and the aircraft, and whether vibrations, strain, stress, etc. are within design levels.

Only after the missile is proven in captive flight trials can it be fired from an aircraft.

*Disclosing news of Phase 1* of the captive flight trails which have come after about four years of planning and certification, senior officials said the trials would cover the entire flight envelope of the Su-30MKI, including attaining the fighters *altitude ceiling of 18 km and a speed of 1.8 Mach, and undertaking the various complicated manoeuvres that the aircraft is designed for. The trials are likely to involve around 15 sorties.*

Russian launcher

Though the missile has been indigenously developed, Astra currently depends on a Russian launcher and seeker head. The seeker is yet to be integrated with the missiles radar, algorithms, etc.

*Officials said Astra has been designed to pull a latax (lateral acceleration) of 40g*. (40 times the acceleration due to gravity).

*The second phase of the trials -- avionics integrity tests -- are expected early next year and will involve the integration of the missiles avionics with that of the aircraft, and a dialoguing between the cockpit and the missile. Officials also disclosed that some guided flights with a seeker to check for guidance will take place early next year. The actual firing of Astra from the Su-30MKI is expected in July-August 2010.*

Astra is to be initially fitted on the Su-30MKI and the Mirage 2000, with the Tejas Light Combat Aircraft and the MiG-29 scheduled to be equipped with it later.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

an important data about range of Astra:

one cruising at an altitude of 15 km with 90 to 110 km range, another at an altitude up to 30,000 ft(~9 km), having a range of 44 km and the third at sea level altitude with a range of 30 km. 

so it range varies from 30-to-100 km(including tail chase)


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Captive flight trials of Astra missile carried out​*
BANGALORE, November 1, 2009

Indias missile programme took a crucial step forward on Saturday with Indian Air Force test pilots carrying out the captive flight trials of the indigenously designed and developed Astra beyond visual range air-to-air missile (BVRAAM).

A Su-30MKI combat aircraft especially tasked for the trials took off from Air Force Station Lohegaon (Pune) for a 90-minute sortie with the Astra missile. Till Thursday, four sorties, including flying the missile to super sonic speeds and to 7Gs, had been accomplished. Captive trials are mandatory to actual firing of the missile from the aircraft.

The active, radar homing Astra -- Indias first air-to-air missile -- which, at its *design altitude of 15 km*, will enable fighter pilots to lock-on, evade radar and shoot down enemy aircraft about *80 km away*, is part of Indias Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme and has been under development at a number of defence laboratories led by the Hyderabad-based Defence Research and Development Laboratory.

Astra can be compared to the U.S. AIM-120 Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missile, or AMRAAM, Frances MICA (Missile dinterception et de combat aérien, Interception and Aerial Combat Missile) and Russias R77 (RVV-AE) missile.

The ground launch of Astra was successfully conducted at Chandipur-on-Sea, off the Orissa coast in September 2008.

Captive flight trials involve the Su-30MKI carrying under its wings at one of its six hard points (stations designated for the carrying of stores) an inert missile (with no explosives but simulating the real missile) which has not been electrically or electronically connected to the aircrafts on-board systems.

Captive or aero mechanical integrity tests allows a verification of aspects such as the mechanical, structural and electrical compatibility between the missile and the aircraft, and whether vibrations, strain, stress, etc. are within design levels.

Only after the missile is proven in captive flight trials can it be fired from an aircraft.

Disclosing news of Phase 1 of the captive flight trails which have come after about four years of planning and certification, senior officials said *the trials would cover the entire flight envelope of the Su-30MKI, including attaining the fighters altitude ceiling of 18 km and a speed of 1.8 Mach, and undertaking the various complicated manoeuvres that the aircraft is designed for. The trials are likely to involve around 15 sorties.*

Russian launcher

Though the missile has been indigenously developed, Astra currently depends on a Russian launcher and seeker head. The seeker is yet to be integrated with the missiles radar, algorithms, etc.

*Officials said Astra has been designed to pull a latax (lateral acceleration) of 40g.* (40 times the acceleration due to gravity).

*The second phase of the trials -- avionics integrity tests -- are expected early next year and will involve the integration of the missiles avionics with that of the aircraft, and a dialoguing between the cockpit and the missile. Officials also disclosed that some guided flights with a seeker to check for guidance will take place early next year. The actual firing of Astra from the Su-30MKI is expected in July-August 2010.*

Astra is to be initially fitted on the Su-30MKI and the Mirage 2000, with the Tejas Light Combat Aircraft and the MiG-29 scheduled to be equipped with it later.

The Hindu : Sci-Tech / Technology : Captive flight trials of Astra missile carried out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ironman

*IISc working towards recoverable hypersonic missiles​*1 Nov 2009, 1212 hrs IST, Peerzada Abrar, ET Bureau

BANGALORE: Scientists at the Indian Institute of Science
(IISc) along with Indian defence agencies are developing technology to build recoverable
hypersonic missiles which will be half the size of the current missiles. This missile will have the potential of hitting a target over 5,000 km away at more than five times the speed of sound (Mach5) and can also be used to launch satellites
at low cost, a top scientist working on the project told ET. No time frame has been announced as yet on when the missile work will be completed. This is of special significance as institutions like the Nasa is experimenting on unmanned projects where they will use hypersonic flights to conduct space exploration.

Missiles which fly at Mach 3-4 (three to four times the speed of sound) belong to the high supersonic class, while hypersonic missiles can fly at more than Mach 5. Indias longest-range missile, Agni III, is capable of hitting targets 3,500 km away and the forthcoming Agni V which has a range of about 5,000-6,000 km is expected to be test-fired in 2010.

The missile will be much smaller than the current ones. It will be more like an aircraft which can come back to its base after dropping the weapon and need not be huge like the Chinese Dongfeng intercontinental ballistic missile, a scientist who did not wish to be quoted said. This technology is not yet available in any other country and it will help better access to space, reconnaissance-strike and global reach.

The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) on Friday admitted that they were developing this technology, but work was still at its preliminary stage. IISc is working on some parts of this intercontinental ballistic missile which will be made of materials like composites and Titanium. This will prevent it from being detected by enemy radars and observation systems. It is this innovation which has attracted the interest of several US aviation sector majors. 

Since it is important to keep the missile cool, it will work on the scram-jet technology where combustion of fuel takes place in a chamber in the missile under Mach 5 flight conditions, which is different from the current system of collecting the air from the atmosphere during the flight to burn the rocket fuel inside the combustion chamber.

Pratt & Whitney Rocketdyne, a United Technologies Corp company is also working on flight testing hypersonic hydrocarbon-fuelled and cooled scramjet engine working on Mach 5 flight conditions. (A scramjet consists of a constricted tube through which air is compressed and it has a nozzle through which the exhaust jet leaves at higher speed than the inlet air).

*The scientist said that they will also use a technology developed by IISc on this missile that has the potential to increase the range of missiles and satellite launch vehicles by at least 40%. The enhanced range is made possible by adding a special-purpose coating of chromium metal to the blunt nose cone of missiles and launch vehicles.*

As reported by ET earlier, objects such as missiles fly at hypersonic velocities which are more than five times the speed of sound and encounter atmospheric drag because of friction. The chromium coating works by building temporary heat and pushing the stagnating gas away to create an easier path.

The scientist also said that various Indian defence agencies and the US Airforce have shown interest in this special coating technology which evaporates once the object has re-entered the atmosphere and additional energy is not required to reduce drag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tejas-MkII

First it was AVATAR and HSTDV,now this by IISc...

one thing is sure whatever we go from these research ....

Would be able to not only launch satellite but also with the small modification it can be used as a UCAV to deliver weapons,definitely it will take atleast a decade to get operational as time is laso not given..

Imagine a hypesonic UCAV cum reusable missile delivering weapon over 5k KM away .... and there will be no SAM able to shoot it down.

Apart from these, another imp thimg is:



> IISc is working on some parts of this intercontinental ballistic missile which will be made of materials like composites and Titanium.This will prevent it from being detected by enemy radars and observation systems. It is this innovation which has attracted the interest of several US aviation sector majors



after chromium coating to increase the range of missile ,this will be another _magnum opus_ by IISc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

ISRO to outsource rocket-work to private companies- ET Cetera-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times

BANGALORE: For the first time since the success of India's maiden unmanned moon mission, the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) is ready to outsource more high-end work to private companies  everything from building more complicated systems to assembling it. 

According to aerospace industry officials and others familiar with the discussions, proposals are being readied wherein private participation will be invited to build and run competing systems. 

The commercial-aerospace industry is now eager to play a larger role in the space missions and tap the outsourcing work offered by ISRO which has an annual budget of $1.01 billion for 2009-2010. It has a spending blueprint of Rs 12,400 crore ($3 billion) for its manned space exploration and around Rs 425 crore will be spent for the second unmanned lunar mission  Chandrayaan-2. It also has huge spending plans for missions to Mars and various domestic and international satellite launches. 

This is particularly relevant as India has now stepped up the number of satellites it sends into space. ISRO's senior space scientist George Koshy who had also worked on Chandrayaan-1 as mission director for PSLV, says: "Earlier, we used to do one launch in two-three years. Now, we do tree-five PSLV launches alone in a year. For that, we need more low-cost manpower and better collaborations. Koshy says the confidence other countries are reposing on Indian capability to make good satellites is increasing and they need more private partners to share the work load. "We work at just 15-20% of the cost spent by the US on their missions, he says. 


He said ISRO will launch advanced remote sensing and earth observation satellites such as Cartosat along with three other satellites from countries like Algeria and Canada in the first quarter of 2010 and Resourcesat-2, which will monitor resources in the country next year. 

Aerospace firms such as Taneja Aerospace and Aviation (Taal), which counts ISRO among its top customers said that it is seeing more high-end work coming to them. 

SM Kapoor, chief executive (aerostructures) of Taal, said that it had developed a critical structure to be used in Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle (PSLV) to ISRO last week. This structure was instrumental in taking the load of the vehicle and connecting the various stages of the PSLV. 

"Earlier, we outsourced smaller work, but now we have stepped up the complexity of the work outsourced to private firms. In space structures, we have got very little margins. One small error or a small weakness in one part can result in the failure of the whole mission, says George Koshy. 

ISRO's Vikram Sarabhai Space Centre (VSSC) deputy director PP Sinha said that outsourcing has reached a level where companies are even doing assembling work at the system and stage levels and not just at the component level. "We are moving up the value chain and gearing up to provide avionics and electronics to customers like ISRO. They are efficient in terms of on-time payment and business support, Taal managing director CS Kameswaran said

IT giant Wipro said it is in discussions with ISRO to provide software and electronics for projects like the Chandrayaan-2 mission. 


"We are in discussions with ISRO to collaborate in the area of robotic design, as they plan to land a motorised rover or robot on the Moon by 2013, Wipro's vice-president for aerospace and defence Shiva Kumar Tonthanahal told ET. "We are present in the software, product engineering and R&D spaces and now Wipro is gearing up to be ready in aerospace manufacturing by 2010, he said. 

People familiar with ISRO's outsourcing strategy said that tech firms such as TCS and Infosys are talking to ISRO to provide their engineering design services. 

Larsen & Toubro Ltd (L&T), India's biggest engineering company, said that it is making significant contributions to ISRO's space launch vehicles. "We had started by making small components. Today, the complete motor is built by us which includes it testing. We will be making significant contributions to the development of ISRO's next 20 satellites," says L&T vice-president Jayant D Patil. L&T had made significant contributions in the development of the last 15 satellites. 

He said L&T along with DMRL has designed specific reactors for ISRO's plant in Kerala to indigenously produce titanium sponge, which is a scare raw material and has to be imported. "It is used in the production of aerospace grade titanium, which will be one of the strategic materials for important projects in future," he said. 

Genser Aerospace & Information Technologies chief executive Arunakar Mishra says that as ISRO is becoming more of an integrator, they can adopt contract manufacturing model where they need not scout for suppliers and thus concentrate only on the mission. 

Aerospace firm HAL's chairman Ashok Nayak said that even though they manufacture entire outside structure of PSLV and GSLV-II, they are getting strong support from small and medium industries who are getting majority of ISRO's components, while the integration is done at HAL. "The field is slowly getting open to everyone. We are willing to take the support of the private industry because that is the only way the country can prosper".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Agni-II test deferred - Bhubaneswar - City - The Times of India

BALASORE: The much-awaited test of the Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM) Agni-II has been deferred till next week due to some technical snags. The 2,000-km plus range missile was scheduled to be test-fired from the Wheelers' Island off the Orissa coast this weekend. 
Sources at the integrated test range (ITR) in Chandipur here on Wednesday said the test, to be undertaken by the army with logistic support from the DRDO, has been postponed owing to "some technical snags in the pneumatic system of the missile". 
"The problem is being sorted out by scientists at a Hyderabad-based laboratory. Once it is solved, a fresh schedule will be fixed for the test. If it takes some more time, then the test may be further deferred," the source added. 
Agni-II is 21 meters long, with a diameter of 1.3 meters and weighs 19 tonnes. It is designed to carry "special weapons" nuclear payload of over 1,000 kg. It has already been inducted in the army and will be used by its 555th missile group. 

Sources said hectic preparations were on at the Wheelers' Island for the past few weeks for the test of the powerful indigenously developed missile.


----------



## Chanakyaa

grey boy 2 said:


> Agni-II test deferred ? surprise !!
> 
> Well, better luck next time.



Firstly The test was to be conducted by Army Not the DRDO/Scientists.
That adds to the delay attached.

Secondly, as it occoured in the Bhahmos case where one test failed due to NEW GUIDANCE system, later was 100% success ; some changes are made to the system which improve it.

Thats the meaning of a Test - Improvement and New Things dont always work.
Its Not like Taking a Missile out of ur store Firing it for amusement and saying - The test was successful. We Knew that before the Test.

I hope they sort it out, Agini II has been tested several Times and its a small thing for scientists where each year 2-3 COMMERCIAL Rockets are launched ( Both share the same tech ).


----------



## third eye

XiNiX said:


> Firstly The test was to be conducted by Army Not the DRDO/Scientists.
> That adds to the delay attached.
> 
> Secondly, as it occoured in the Bhahmos case where one test failed due to NEW GUIDANCE system, later was 100% success ; some changes are made to the system which improve it.
> 
> Thats the meaning of a Test - Improvement and New Things dont always work.
> Its Not like Taking a Missile out of ur store Firing it for amusement and saying - The test was successful. We Knew that before the Test.
> 
> I hope they sort it out, Agini II has been tested several Times and its a small thing for scientists where each year 2-3 COMMERCIAL Rockets are launched ( Both share the same tech ).



Do not waste your time explaining things to ppl who are here only to derive pleasure in others problems with no heed for what happens at their end.

A large No of ppl here are a part of the ' Gloat in others discomfiture club".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

Astra air-to-air missile makes first flight - Pune - City - The Times of India

The captive flight trials of Astra &#8212; India&#8217;s first indigenously-developed beyond visual range air-to-air missile &#8212; were successfully carried 
out on Sukhoi-30MKI combat aircraft at the Air Force Station here last week. The trials, which are still under way at the Lohegaon air base, are the first since the missile development programme began in 2004. The live firing of the missile from the aircraft is expected to happen next year. 

Parameters such as aeromechanical and structural compatibility between the missile and the aircraft, vibration, strain and high-speed manoeuvring are being tested during the trials. Around 15 sorties have been planned. The aircraft carries the missile on its wing. 

The Hyderabad-based Defence Research and Development Laboratory (DRDL) is spearheading the missile development programme. Various other defence labs, air force units, the Centre for Military Airworthiness and Certification (CEMILAC) and Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) also have roles to play in the programme.


----------



## Bullhead

*Astra air-to-air missile makes first flight*

The captive flight trials of Astra  Indias first indigenously-developed beyond visual range air-to-air missile  were successfully carried out on Sukhoi-30MKI combat aircraft at the Air Force Station here last week. The trials, which are still under way at the Lohegaon air base, are the first since the missile development programme began in 2004. The live firing of the missile from the aircraft is expected to happen next year. 

Parameters such as aeromechanical and structural compatibility between the missile and the aircraft, vibration, strain and high-speed manoeuvring are being tested during the trials. Around 15 sorties have been planned. The aircraft carries the missile on its wing. 

The Hyderabad-based Defence Research and Development Laboratory (DRDL) is spearheading the missile development programme. Various other defence labs, air force units, the Centre for Military Airworthiness and Certification (CEMILAC) and Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) also have roles to play in the programme.

Astra air-to-air missile makes first flight - Pune - City - The Times of India


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Already posted but i think this is the right place to post this news...

Army warms up to Akash missile

*Army warms up to Akash missile* 

Ajai Shukla / Hyderabad November 07, 2009, 0:34 IST 



Indias long-criticised Akash anti-aircraft missile is now blazing towards success. Its counterparts in the DRDOs Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme, the Prithvi and Agni ballistic missiles, were on target from the start; the anti-tank Nag missile will also enter service shortly; the Trishul short-range anti-aircraft missile was abandoned unceremoniously. Now, after years of rejection from the military, the Akash is being accepted as a world-class missile.


The IAFs order last year for two Akash squadrons  dismissed by sceptics as a face-saving burial for the Akash programme  has just been doubled with a fresh IAF order for 16 more launchers that will be stationed in northeast India. And now, Business Standard has accessed even better news for the Akash programme: the Indian Army is considering ordering several Akash squadrons for its ground forces.

The DRDOs Chief Controller for R&D, Prahlada, has confirmed that the army is displaying fresh interest in the Akash. Asked for details, Prahlada told Business Standard, I cannot say whether the army is interested in the Akash for its strike corps, or for another role. In any case, the Akash is a mobile system that is suitable for various roles.

But protecting fast-moving tank columns from enemy fighters is what the Akash does best. For years the DRDO laboured to fit the entire Akash system  including radars, missile launchers and command centres  into T-72 tanks. This provided the Akash with the cross-country mobility to advance deep into enemy territory along with Indian Army strike corps, shooting down enemy fighters at ranges as far out as 25 kilometres.

Planned as a replacement for the armys obsolescent Russian SAM-6 Kvadrat, the heart of an Akash missile battery is the Hyderabad-developed Rajendra phased-array radar that tracks up to 64 enemy fighter aircraft simultaneously, in a radius of 60 kilometres. The mobile command centre selects up to four of the most threatening air targets, and two Akash missiles are fired at each from the T-72 based Akash launchers, which move alongside. The Rajendra radar continuously guides the missiles, eventually flying them smack into the enemy fighters.

Theoretically, a ripple of two Akash missiles has a 99 per cent chance of shooting down a modern fighter aircraft. Practically, however, in 9 live Akash trials so far, all 9 missiles that were fired hit their targets. Videos of the firing trials, witnessed by Business Standard, show the Akash missiles smashing their targets into tiny fragments at ranges beyond 20 kilometres.

The DRDO has taken 20 years to develop the cross-country mobile, tank-mounted version of the Akash missile system that the army is now interested in. Criticism of this delay has been vocal, but the DRDO counters by pointing to the quality of its product: the Akash, says the DRDO, is the only system of its kind available globally.

A top DRDO scientist at the missile complex in Hyderabad points out, Western countries like France, which make missiles in the technological league of the Akash, dont mount the entire system on a tank, something that the Indian Army insists on. Only the Russians build tank-mounted missile systems, but their missile technology is far inferior to that of the Akash. All that the Russians can offer today is the next generation of the Kvadrat.

The defence PSU, Bharat Electronics Limited, is the nodal production agency for the Akash missile system, supported by a broad consortium of Indian public and private sector manufacturers who contribute components and sub-systems. Bharat Dynamics Limited manufactures the solid-fuel, two-stage, ramjet Akash missile itself.


----------



## brahmastra

India&#8217;s Missile Programme: Augmenting Firepower

http://drdo.org/dpi/2009/oct09.pdf


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Fresh anti-ballistic missile tests soon - dnaindia.com

*Fresh anti-ballistic missile tests soon*

Aditya Phatak / DNAThursday, November 12, 2009 3:58 IST 

Mumbai: Fresh tests of the endo-atmospheric anti-ballistic missile system may be conducted in December-January, VK Saraswat, scientific advisor to the defence minister, said on Wednesday.

"The first phase of the missile defence shield has been going on for years now and fresh tests are likely in December-January," he said at a seminar on fuel cell technology. 

The Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO), which Saraswat heads, aims to develop interceptors that can destroy intermediate-range ballistic missiles. In phase-II, DRDO will develop missiles to neutralise inter-continental ballistic missiles. The phase, however, is in the design stage.


----------



## ssheppard

*India's Akash missile gets another order*

NEW DELHI, Nov. 12 (UPI) -- The Indian army is set to order an unspecified number of Akash anti-aircraft missiles to replace its aging Russian SAM-6 Kvadrat air defense missile system.

The missile system is for the T-72 main battle tank and has a Hyderabad-developed Rajendra phased-array radar capable of tracking up to 64 aircraft simultaneously over a radius of just under 40 miles. It can shoot down aircraft within 15 miles, according to Indian media reports.

The Akash is part of India's Integrated Guided Missile Development Program. Its main target will be use against attacks from unmanned combat aerial vehicles including Cruise missiles and aircraft.

The order is another win for the BEL consortium set up in January 2008 by two Indian public sector companies -- Bharat Dynamics Ltd and Bharat Electronics Ltd. -- and which included private-sector firms specifically to manufacture the medium-range Akash missiles.

BEL tied up with Larsen & Toubro, Tata Power, Walchand Industries and ECIL. But Bharat Dynamics is the actual manufacturer of the solid-fuel, two-stage, ramjet Akash missile.

BEL signed its first major order in January this year when the Indian air force placed an order for two squadrons of the missile, according to a report in the national newspaper The Hindu.

The newspaper also noted that the Indian air force had had performance reservations about the missile. Specifically, the air force wanted a smaller, lighter missile with a longer range and that was more maneuverable, according to The Hindu. The missile also does not have a seeker, but batch-by-batch improvements and enhancements are planned.

Analysts have said that one Akash missile has an 88 percent probability of kill. But two missiles fired five seconds apart raises this to 98.5 percent. The payload is reportedly around 140 pounds.

The Akash has been developed by the Defense Research and Development Laboratory, which will oversee the weapon system integration and provide support throughout the missile's 20-year lifecycle.

The missile is in the same class as the U.S. Patriot, Israel's Barak and the U.K. SAM system, the article said. It is around 19 feet long, weighs 1,550 pounds and travels at nearly 2,000 feet per second, according to India's Business Line newspaper.

The air force's missiles are being delivered over three years.

Development of an indigenous defense missile has taken around 20 years, and criticism of the project has been harsh at times because of this.

Similar criticism has been leveled at the Defense Research and Development Organization over development of the Arjun Tank, of which the army only recently agreed to take 124 examples to replace some of its older Russian-made T-90 tanks.

The Arjun has been 35 years in the making, and getting the first batch operational has been a battle in itself, lasting a decade, according to a report in the Hindustan Times newspaper last May.

India's Akash missile gets another order - UPI.com


----------



## marcos98

*India's Astra BVRAAM Tests Boost Indigenous Capability*

With the Indian Air Force (IAF) conducting a captive flight trial of the indigenously developed Astra Beyond Visual Range Air-to-Air missile (BVRAAM), the Defence Research & Development Organisation&#8217;s (DRDO) ambition to indigenously develop missiles for India has got yet another boost. According to Akshay Kumar of the India-based online news service 8ak (8ak - Indian Defence News), project director of the Astra programme S. Gollakota has said that the IAF had made available the Russian manufactured Sukhoi Su-30MKI for the trials. It has also been reported that the missile had been subjected to pressures of 7Gs at supersonic speed during the test.

The fully developed Mark&#8211;II active, radar homing Astra will lock-on and shoot down enemy aircraft about 80 kilometres away. Currently under development is a 44 kilometre range Mark-I version. The Astra, with its design altitude of 15km, has the capability to evade radar.

The missile initially will be developed to arm the front line Su-30 fighter aircraft apart from the indigenously developed LCA &#8211; Tejas.

Over the years India has developed numerous new missiles to bolster its attack and retaliatory capabilities. Earlier this year, the 700 kilometre range nuclear-capable submarine- launched ballistic missile (SLBM) Sagarika was tested. Other indigenously built missiles to be tested by India this year are the 350 kilometre range Prithvi, 3,500 kilometre range Agni 3 and the jointly Russia-India developed supersonic missile BrahMos.

These missiles are being developed under the aggressive Integrated Guided Missiles Program (IGMP) launched in 1983 by India to develop futuristic missiles technology based on hypersonic rockets to provide a potent weapon to the armed forces in order to enhance national security.

If one studies the progress of IGMP, no one will have any doubts regarding the advancement India has made over the years in development of missiles technology. The program underlines India's capability to attain self-reliance and present a deterrent from a hostile attack. However, Pakistan claims that India is lagging behind them in missile technology.


----------



## brahmastra

Nuke-capable Agni-II to be tested during night

India is likely to test its nuclear capable Agni-II Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM) for the first time during night, defence officials said here on Sunday.

The trial is expected to be conducted from the Wheelers Island off Orissa coast tomorrow, they said.

&#8220;Range integration work in Integrated Test Range (ITR) for the proposed trial has been completed and if final check-up in the sub-system of the missile is found flawless, the mission will be taken up tomorrow,&#8221; the officials said.

A special &#8216;strategic forces team&#8217; raised by the Army would conduct the trial with necessary logistic support by various ITR laboratories and Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) scientists.

The indigenously built weapon is a two-stage solid propelled ballistic missile and has a weight of 17 tonnes and length of 20 metres. It can carry a payload of one tonne over a distance of 2,000 km.

Agni-II was developed by Advanced Systems Laboratory along with other DRDO laboratories and integrated with Bharat Dynamics Ltd, Hyderabad with the private sector participating in a big way in its production.

The missile is part of the Agni series which included Agni-I (700 km range) and Agni-III (3,500 km range). Agni-I was already inducted and Agni-III is in the process of induction, the officials added.

Agni-II was developed by Advanced Systems Laboratory along with other DRDO laboratories and integrated with Bharat Dynamics Ltd, Hyderabad with the private sector participating in a big way in its production.

The missile was already inducted into the services and the strategic command network is in charge of the missiles operation.


----------



## Saint N sinnerr

India is all set to test its 2,000-km-plus Agni-II missile from the Wheeler Island off Orissa coast again on Monday. 

Significantly, the nuclear-capable missile will be launched for the first time during night in a major step towards making it fully operational in the Strategic Forces Command (SFC). 

Defence officials said Agni-IIs user training trial was likely to be conducted around 8pm on Monday to give the necessary confidence to the armed forces that the two-stage, solid-fuelled missile can be fired whenever required. 
Incidentally, DRDO is also working on MIRV (multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles) technology for the Agni series of ballistic missiles. An MIRVed missile can carry a bunch of nuclear warheads in a single payload, each of which can hit different targets along separate trajectories. 

Such missiles can conceivably overwhelm even robust ballistic missile defences of an enemy. MIRV technology is considered important for a country like India, which has a clear no first-use nuclear doctrine but warns that nuclear retaliation to an enemy first-strike will be massive and designed to inflict unacceptable damage. 

Pakistan, with the active help of China and North Korea, has surged ahead of India in the missile arena. Some US nuclear experts recently estimated that Pakistan has more nuclear warheads than India. As per their estimates, it has 70-90 warheads compared to 60-80 of India. 

China is in a different league altogether, brandishing as it does ICBMs (intercontinental ballistic missiles) like Dong Feng-31A (11,200-km range) and SLBMs (submarine-launched ballistic missiles) like JL-2 (7,200-km range). 
But coming back to the Agni-II test, it will take place only if all the pre-launch final checks go smoothly as planned on Monday. The missile, which is around 20-metre tall and weighs 17 tonnes, was earlier to be tested on November 6 but it was called off at the last moment due to some glitches. 

Even Agni-IIs last test on May 19 was not fully successful. Consequently, the only ballistic missiles which can be said to be 100% operational at present are the short-range Prithvi missile (150-350 km) and, to a certain extent, the 700-km-range Agni-I. The fourth test of 3,500-km Agni-III, which will give India the strategic capability to hit targets deep inside China once it becomes fully operational by around 2012, will take place early next year. 

Indias most ambitious strategic missile Agni-V will be ready for its first test only in end-2010 or early-2011. With a proposed range of 5,000-km, Agni-V will have near ICBM capabilities (strike range in excess of 5,500-km) and give Indias dissuasive deterrence posture against China some much-needed muscle.


----------



## Lankan Ranger

Night launch for N-capable Agni-II today 

India is all set to test its 2,000-km-plus Agni-II missile from the Wheeler Island off Orissa coast again on Monday. Significantly, the nuclear-capable missile will be launched for the first time during night in a major step towards making it fully operational in the Strategic Forces Command (SFC). 



Defence officials said Agni-IIs user training trial was likely to be conducted around 8pm on Monday to give the necessary confidence to the armed forces that the two-stage, solid-fuelled missile can be fired whenever required. 

Incidentally, DRDO is also working on MIRV (multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles) technology for the Agni series of ballistic missiles. An MIRVed missile can carry a bunch of nuclear warheads in a single payload, each of which can hit different targets along separate trajectories. 



Such missiles can conceivably overwhelm even robust ballistic missile defences of an enemy. MIRV technology is considered important for a country like India, which has a clear no first-use nuclear doctrine but warns that nuclear retaliation to an enemy first-strike will be massive and designed to inflict unacceptable damage. 



Pakistan, with the active help of China and North Korea, has surged ahead of India in the missile arena. Some US nuclear experts recently estimated that Pakistan has more nuclear warheads than India. As per their estimates, it has 70-90 warheads compared to 60-80 of India. 



China is in a different league altogether, brandishing as it does ICBMs (intercontinental ballistic missiles) like Dong Feng-31A (11,200-km range) and SLBMs (submarine-launched ballistic missiles) like JL-2 (7,200-km range). 

But coming back to the Agni-II test, it will take place only if all the pre-launch final checks go smoothly as planned on Monday. The missile, which is around 20-metre tall and weighs 17 tonnes, was earlier to be tested on November 6 but it was called off at the last moment due to some glitches. 



Even Agni-IIs last test on May 19 was not fully successful. Consequently, the only ballistic missiles which can be said to be 100% operational at present are the short-range Prithvi missile (150-350 km) and, to a certain extent, the 700-km-range Agni-I. The fourth test of 3,500-km Agni-III, which will give India the strategic capability to hit targets deep inside China once it becomes fully operational by around 2012, will take place early next year. 



Indias most ambitious strategic missile Agni-V will be ready for its first test only in end-2010 or early-2011. With a proposed range of 5,000-km, Agni-V will have near ICBM capabilities (strike range in excess of 5,500-km) and give Indias dissuasive deterrence posture against China some much-needed muscle. 

From:ASIAN DEFENCE: Night launch for N-capable Agni-II today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hindesi

cool news.. I mean Agni II with MIRV is a technological achievement.. aint it


----------



## Hari

Can any expert please tell me what is the significance of this Night Launch?


----------



## arihant

Hari said:


> Can any expert please tell me what is the significance of this Night Launch?



Will be easy to fire when others will be sleeping.  joking.

They are testing its day night capability. Who knows when it fails.


----------



## ironman

*Agni-II Missile test-fired from Wheeler Island off Orissa Coast*​Monday, November 23, 2009

Balasore: Breaking News! India test-fired the 2,000-km Agni-II missile from the Wheeler Island off Orissa Coast at 7:50 PM tonight. This is the first time the nuclear-capable missile was launched in the night. The testing of Agni-II is a significant step towards making it fully operational in the Strategic Force Command.

The Agni-II missile has a weight of 17 tonnes and a length of 20 meters. It can carry a one-tonne payload over a maximum of 2,000 km.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

The Hindu : Sci-Tech / Science : Agni II missile fired first time after sunset

*Agni II missile fired first time after sunset*

Indias nuclear-capable intermediate range Agni II missile was testfired for the first time after sunset Monday, defence sources said.

The surface-to-surface missile with a range of 2,000-plus kilometers was tested from Wheelers Island -- a launch site in Bhadrak district, about 200 km from Bhubaneswar, at about 7.50 pm.

It was a user trial, the sources said, adding that the aim of the test was to give the Army confidence to fire the missile whenever it was required.

The Agni II missile, which is a part of Indias Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme, is 20 m long and can carry 1,000 kg payload.

*Weighing 17 tonnes, the range of the missile can also be increased to 3,000 km by reducing the pay load.*

*It can be fired from both rail and road mobile launchers. It takes only 15 minutes for the missile to be readied for firing, *the sources said, adding that the Agni II-version of the Agni series of missiles was first test fired in 1999 from the same location.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

The Hindu : Sci-Tech / Science : Agni II missile fired first time after sunset

*Agni II missile fired first time after sunset*

Indias nuclear-capable intermediate range Agni II missile was testfired for the first time after sunset Monday, defence sources said.

The surface-to-surface missile with a range of 2,000-plus kilometers was tested from Wheelers Island -- a launch site in Bhadrak district, about 200 km from Bhubaneswar, at about 7.50 pm.

It was a user trial, the sources said, adding that the aim of the test was to give the Army confidence to fire the missile whenever it was required.

The Agni II missile, which is a part of Indias Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme, is 20 m long and can carry 1,000 kg payload.

*Weighing 17 tonnes, the range of the missile can also be increased to 3,000 km by reducing the pay load.*

*It can be fired from both rail and road mobile launchers. It takes only 15 minutes for the missile to be readied for firing, *the sources said, adding that the Agni II-version of the Agni series of missiles was first test fired in 1999 from the same location.


----------



## Screaming Skull

> *"It was a smooth launch. Data relating to various parameters of the missions' objectives are being analysed," said a defence official who witnessed the test launch.*
> 
> The 2000-km plus *Agni-II has already been inducted into service* and today's test was carried out by the SFC of the Indian Army while logistic support was provided by various laboratories and personnel of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), sources said.
> 
> *On the significance of conducting night trial, a DRDO scientist said since it is a training exercise for the end-users, one should be familiar with the operation in extreme conditions.*
> 
> The entire trajectory of today's trial was tracked by a battery of sophisticated radars, telemetry observation stations, electro-optic instruments and naval ship located near the impact point in the down range of the Bay, the sources said.



*First night trial of Agni-II conducted*


----------



## New Shivaji

*BALASORE: India's nuclear-capable intermediate range Agni-II missile, test-fired for the first time after sunset on Monday, reportedly failed to get the desired results. 

The Army test-fired the surface-to-surface Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM) from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) from Wheelers Island, Bhadrak district, around 7.50pm.The liftoff and the first stage separation was smooth. But it faltered just before the second stage separation and behaved erratically, deviating from its coordinated path. Further analysis is on to ascertain the cause, said a source. 

The entire trajectory of Mondays trial was tracked by a battery of sophisticated radars, telemetry observation stations, electro-optic instruments and a naval ship. 

The launch, originally scheduled in the first week of this month, was deferred due to some technical snags in its pneumatic system. Though the snags were rectified, another glitch surfaced during Mondays test, leading to the fiasco, the source claimed. 

The nuclear capable 2,000-km-plus range missile has a length of 20 meters, a diameter of one meter, weighs 17 tonnes and can carry a payload of around 1,000 kg. It was first tested on April 11, 1999. 

The test launch was significant from India's strategic point of view because for the first time since the beginning of DRDOs missile development programme, a missile was put under trial during night. The user trial was conducted by Army officials while scientists from DRDO were present to provide necessary logistical support.*

Bad new guys - Agni 2 test fails.


----------



## Choppers

A very sad news indeed.


----------



## deckingraj

well the news is said but sure issues will be rectified...however i am not clear what does night trial means and how is it complicated than day trial?? I failed to contemplate the technical challenges about a missile behaving fins during the day but not in night...Can someone please enlighten me??


----------



## gubbi

^^^ on a lighter note, Agni-II apparently has "night blindness" someone forgot to it "Vitamin A"!!
I know what it needs, Carrots!!


----------



## deckingraj

^^^^^^^^^
Hahaha funny...I hope Agni II get's the carrot..Though still waiting for a reply in regards to the question


----------



## gubbi

deckingraj said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> Hahaha funny...I hope Agni II get's the carrot..Though still waiting for a reply in regards to the question



There's no news yet about the reasons for the failure. Lets wait for the investigation results. Apparently the test was delayed from earlier this month due to some pneumatic problems. Maybe they didn't fix it right or maybe there's another problem or maybe it was lack of carrots after all! 

Gogbot might be able to better answer the night/day test question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

deckingraj said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> Hahaha funny...I hope Agni II get's the carrot..Though still waiting for a reply in regards to the question



Military professionals may answer your question Decki..Ask Gambit or some one else..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Materialistic

missiles can't see in night !!!
i think the solution would be to put some headlights on its nose or either put some flood lights on the target. 

i think i cracked it
anyway, waiting for some serious information, why is that so !


----------



## Spitfighter

Can't say I'm surprised. 

Here's to the DRDO


----------



## paritosh

a missile should function similarly at any point of the day...it does not need any optical input(only the shorter ones do)...the 'night' had nothing to do with this failure... 
it is a radar guided missile


----------



## gubbi

deckingraj said:


> I failed to contemplate the* technical challenges about a missile behaving fins during the day but not in night*...Can someone please enlighten me??


IIRC, Agni-II 2nd stage doesnt have fins, it has flex noozles for thrust vectoring (for steering). In this particular test, this particular one missile's 2nd stage had problems staying on the trajectory. So either its a problem with the guidance system software or with the nozzles, IMHO.



Materialistic said:


> i think the solution would be to put some *headlights on its nose* !




rest assured, the DRDO chaps will look into the problem and will rectify it asap. We should see a successful night time test very soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

koi baat nahi.Waisebee we shouldn't attack enemy when they are sleeping. 

As Mr. Vajpayee would have said...

Kisee ki neend kharab karna "Yeh Acche Baat Nahi Hai"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rizhussain44

gubbi said:


> IIRC, Agni-II 2nd stage doesnt have fins...



I think he meant 'fine' here instead of 'fins'.


----------



## skeptic9

According to wiki these are the guidance systems:



> Ring Laser Gyro- INS (Inertial Navigation System), optionally augmented by GPS terminal guidance with possible radar scene correlation



wtf?!!
Nothing is there that might have any relation to daylight!!


----------



## greatsequence

Whats going on I really dont understand what this night trial means and yes it kind of forces you to make some carrot jokes.


----------



## Windjammer

Is this an Ambassador car or something,
The terminology "night test" sounds bizarre to say the least,

Once such weapons are launched, their inertial navigation system automatically takes over.

Even those obsolete Scuds were mostly launched during the night in the Dessert Storm conflict.


----------



## Insane

This is bad news 

I do not mind the Agni III tests failing or any other newer missiles. But Agni II which i guess is already with the army failing is not a good sign  

I have couple of questions if anyone can clear up

1. How many already manufactured Agni-II missile we have ?
2. What it means when an inducted missile is fails user trials, in other words not reliable.
3. I mean if there are technical problems are they supposed to be in each missile ? My concern is Do they have to correct it for all missiles ?
4. If Agni-II is not working properly where does it place us with respect to current preparedness ? Only Prithivi and Agni-I ?

I hope they are making constant improvements in technology and trying new things on older missiles to improve quality and the failures are with respect to improvements and not the basic missiles themselves which would place us in a soup. Hope the Initial make of Agni-II is still working good minus the improvements they are trying.


----------



## brahmastra

Screaming Skull said:


> *First night trial of Agni-II conducted*



N-capable Agni II test firing at night fails


----------



## brahmastra

N-capable Agni II test firing at night fails


----------



## brahmastra

Insane said:


> This is bad news
> 
> I do not mind the Agni III tests failing or any other newer missiles. But Agni II which i guess is already with the army failing is not a good sign
> 
> I have couple of questions if anyone can clear up
> 
> 1. How many already manufactured Agni-II missile we have ?
> 2. What it means when an inducted missile is fails user trials, in other words not reliable.
> 3. I mean if there are technical problems are they supposed to be in each missile ? My concern is Do they have to correct it for all missiles ?
> 4. *If Agni-II is not working properly where does it place us with respect to current preparedness ? Only Prithivi and Agni-I ?*
> 
> I hope they are making constant improvements in technology and trying new things on older missiles to improve quality and the failures are with respect to improvements and not the basic missiles themselves which would place us in a soup. Hope the Initial make of Agni-II is still working good minus the improvements they are trying.



are they(agni-1 & prithvi) tested at night before?


----------



## grey boy 2

The Times of India on Mobile

*The test launch was significant from India's strategic point of view because for the first time since the beginning of DRDOs missile development programme, a missile was put under trial during night* 
Why the first night trail ? should that be done before even deployed ?

Make no sense to deploy a daytime missiles only.


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Materialistic said:


> missiles can't see in night !!!
> i think the solution would be to put some headlights on its nose or either put some flood lights on the target.
> 
> i think i cracked it
> anyway, waiting for some serious information, why is that so !


These were words of my mouth....
i will give one solution
consider this is agni and ur target
----------------) [] ,make it more advanced like this
i mean when ever u want to fire agni on enemy site..inform them first,so they can put signal light on the roof of ur target.and then fire.it is going to be succesful..if no resistance

---------- Post added at 03:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 AM ----------

ya seriously why is it so?

---------- Post added at 03:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 AM ----------

Technical fault ..i guess


----------



## feifanke

it's not news


----------



## Merilion

grey boy 2 said:


> The Times of India on Mobile
> 
> *The test launch was significant from India's strategic point of view because for the first time since the beginning of DRDOs missile development programme, a missile was put under trial during night*
> Why the first night trail ? should that be done before even deployed ?
> 
> Make no sense to deploy a daytime missiles only.



perhaps the test is not for missile itself but for the soldiers who operate the missile? someone pressed wrong button?
from the report, i think the missile would be failed even during day time.. How many tests had the missile done before?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## amjad_vantage

BALASORE: India's nuclear-capable intermediate range Agni-II missile, test-fired for the first time after sunset on Monday, reportedly failed to get the desired results.

The Army test-fired the surface-to-surface Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM) from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) from Wheelers Island, Bhadrak district, around 7.50pm.

The liftoff and the first stage separation was smooth. But it faltered just before the second stage separation and behaved erratically, deviating from its coordinated path. Further analysis is on to ascertain the cause, said a source. 

The entire trajectory of Mondays trial was tracked by a battery of sophisticated radars, telemetry observation stations, electro-optic instruments and a naval ship. 

The launch, originally scheduled in the first week of this month, was deferred due to some technical snags in its pneumatic system. Though the snags were rectified, another glitch surfaced during Mondays test, leading to the fiasco, the source claimed. 

The nuclear capable 2,000-km-plus range missile has a length of 20 meters, a diameter of one meter, weighs 17 tonnes and can carry a payload of around 1,000 kg. It was first tested on April 11, 1999. 

The test launch was significant from India's strategic point of view because for the first time since the beginning of DRDOs missile development programme, a missile was put under trial during night. The user trial was conducted by Army officials while scientists from DRDO were present to provide necessary logistical support.


----------



## arihant

duplicate thread - http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/39800-agni-ii-missile-fails-clear-night-trial.html


----------



## arihant

Merilion said:


> perhaps the test is not for missile itself but for the soldiers who operate the missile? someone pressed wrong button?
> from the report, i think the missile would be failed even during day time.. How many tests had the missile done before?



It was having 17th test in 2002-03. Should be above 25 till now.

Obviously something wrong by Army and not DRDO. It is hard operate methods of DRDO.


----------



## deep.ocean

Failures and more falilures.. DRDO is really f#k*ng organization. No accountablility, corruption, beurocracy and lack of willingless. Its time to say good bye to DRDO. Eating up our money and just giving **** in return...


----------



## Sravan

Privatize this DumbRDO


----------



## mjnaushad

Even If Agni stays in control of the Base after firing like they can change its direction while in flight still *Night test* make no sense. Because they'll be controlling it from radar. Maybe the "*Night*" wasn't the cause of failure it could be something else which they are now trying to hide by saying it was a night test.


----------



## vkurian

dez said:


> These were words of my mouth....
> i will give one solution
> consider this is agni and ur target
> ----------------) [] ,make it more advanced like this
> i mean when ever u want to fire agni on enemy site..inform them first,so they can put signal light on the roof of ur target.and then fire.it is going to be succesful..if no resistance
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 AM ----------
> 
> ya seriously why is it so?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 AM ----------
> 
> Technical fault ..i guess




Thanks for the suggestion....

By the way we are not doing a cut paste missile and painting our name on it.

We are devloping a long range missile and failures are part of any devlopment process the only difference is in some countries it is reported and in some it is not due to reasons known to all.

What makes me happy is we are not scarred to accept our failures as it will help us to identify and rectify them.People of nations who can't make a two wheeler become owners of long range missile overnight can say anything as they don't know what devlopment is all about.


----------



## Awesome

This is the first we're hearing of any optical abilities of the Agni-II. Was pretty sure it was supposed to be all based on a target based on predefined coordinates.

Unless the Agni-II somehow becomes a cruise missile at the second stage


----------



## arihant

mjnaushad said:


> Even If Agni stays in control of the Base after firing like they can change its direction while in flight still *Night test* make no sense. Because they'll be controlling it from radar. Maybe the "*Night*" wasn't the cause of failure it could be something else which they are now trying to hide by saying it was a night test.



They don't need to hide. This is what good about DRDO. All test are done informing media beforehand unlike other countries. Off course error is not in night mode but in somewhere else.


----------



## Spitfighter

Why can't we have the Russians or the Israelis help us with our program? I could care less about indigenous tech., we should pay them, learn, mass produce. We have money, we don't have time, the logic is obvious. 

Not only are we decades behind China but India has now managed to fall behind Pakistan as well. This means that we basically have nothing to deter China with and at this rate pretty soon we'll have nothing to deter the Pakistanis with either. I hope they come up with some really good answers real fast. The DRDO has become a god damn embarrassment. They should be ashamed.


----------



## RPK

*DRDO admits N-capable Agni-II failed night testing*

New Delhi: The first-ever night firing of the Agni-II Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM) on Monday failed, admitted Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).


DRDO is investigating the cause of the failure.


The nuclear capable missile was test-fired on Monday night from the Wheeler Island off Orissa coast.


Agni-II was test-fired from a mobile launcher intended to train the end-user, the Strategic Force Command of the Indian Army, to operate the missile in adverse conditions.


Even though the missile took-off smoothly and reported no glitch in the first stage separation, the missile appeared to have failed to meet the desired results mid-way at the second stage separation, DRDO sources said.


Strategic Forces Command conducted the test with necessary logistic support by various ITR laboratories and DRDO scientists.


The purpose of the test was to validate procedures for night firing.


The indigenous weapon is a two-stage solid propelled ballistic missile and has a weight of 17 tonnes and length of 20 metres. It can carry a payload of one tonne over a distance of 2,000 km.


Agni-II was developed by Advanced Systems Laboratory along with other DRDO laboratories and integrated with Bharat Dynamics Ltd, Hyderabad with the private sector participating in a big way in its production.


The missile is part of the Agni series which included Agni-I (700 km range) and Agni-III (3,500 km range). Agni-I was already inducted and Agni-III is in the process of induction, the officials added.


----------



## Contrarian

A lot of times, new missile in development is tested with the name Agni I or Agni II. If it fails, then the the media gets the report that Agni I/II failed.

The second thing they do is test new equipment on Agni series. They install equipment that has to be tested, generally on Agni missiles, so failures are reported with some or the other excuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ek_indian

malaymishra123 said:


> A lot of times, new missile in development is tested with the name Agni I or Agni II. If it fails, then the the media gets the report that Agni I/II failed.
> 
> The second thing they do is test new equipment on Agni series. They install equipment that has to be tested, generally on Agni missiles, so failures are reported with some or the other excuse.



Thank you sir. This is what I was thinking about it.

We have already heard about so many failed/successful tests of such missiles. I guess with a present set of technology they are ready to use. However new tests are required for constant upgradation and checking compatibility with new technology/tool. 

There is no reason that a tested-ok missile will fail in another test unless something is added/modified in it. Something must be new with this missile system which actually did not get through.


----------



## Imran Khan

its not a big deal if its failed one time try it next time humen learn from his mistakes.any way why india wanna fight at night we are south asians yaar we can fight at day time.and sleep tight at night.lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Choppers said:


> A very sad news indeed.



well not quite because it will make ways for further trials and improvements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## booo

Jana said:


> well not quite because it will make ways for further trials and improvements.


hehe... the glass is half full


----------



## gambit

> deckingraj said:
> 
> 
> 
> well the news is said but sure issues will be rectified...however i am not clear what does night trial means and how is it complicated than day trial?? *I failed to contemplate the technical challenges about a missile behaving fins during the day but not in night*...Can someone please enlighten me??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seiko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military professionals may answer your question Decki..Ask Gambit or some one else..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Merilion said:


> perhaps the test is *not for missile itself but for the soldiers who operate the missile?* someone pressed wrong button?
> from the report, i think the missile would be failed even during day time.. How many tests had the missile done before?


Correct...Night testing of any weapons system is not about engineering but about operational readiness. Basically, the scientists and engineers proved the concept, now it is up to the end user -- the military -- to prove to the nation that they can effectively wield the weapon system at the environmental conditions specified by the scientists and engineers to defend the country. Obviously...A torpedo cannot be used as an air-air missile.

The engineers have effectively 'dumb down' the usability of the weapons system to the lowest common denominator in the military, in other words, reduce as much as possible the number of steps to launch an aircraft or a missile so that the stress of war will have minimal impact on the ability of the soldier or missileer to use the gun or launch the missile. If radar works during the day, it will work at night. If the fuel ignite in the day but not at night, then either there is something wrong with the fuel preparation or the people that is supposed to launch the missile. Unless we are talking about artic temperature, nighttime drop in temperature got nothing to do with fuel volatility, computer wares or radar transmissions. 

The article stated...


> But it faltered *just before* the second stage separation and behaved erratically, deviating from its coordinated path.


Just before? What usually occur at stage separation?

Stage separation from a rocket vehicle using pyrotechnic mechanisms


> A theoretical analysis of stage separation from a rocket vehicle using *pyrotechnic mechanisms* is presented. Analytical relationships between the separation parameters and the parameters governing the expansion of the combustion products of the explosive used in the separation mechanisms are examined. Optimal conditions for the conversion of the internal energy of the combustion products into useful work are obtained.


Pyrotechnics are often used in bomb delivery...Or in stage separation in multi-stage rockets...

Ares I-X 2009 Test Flight Progress: Pyrotechnic Stage Separation | Universe Today


> So, last week, ATK successfully tested the *explosive charges* that will perform the most important task of the test launch of the Ares I-X. The Forward Skirt Extension is located between the first and second stages of the rocket (pictured left). This 1.8 metre (6 ft) long by 3.7 metre (12 ft) diameter aluminium cylinder will allow the first stage booster to separate at the frustum (a cone-shaped connector that attaches the first stage to the larger diameter upper stage). During the launch, separation will occur at an altitude of around 40 km (130,000 ft).


We want each stage to separate from each other as clean and as rapid as possible and explosives to destroy the mechanical clamps holding the stages together are the best method. Other methods are compressed gas or powerful hydraulics.

SOLID ROCKET BOOSTERS


> The separation commands issued from the orbiter by the SRB separation sequence initiate the redundant NSD *pressure cartridge in each bolt* and ignite the BSMs to effect a clean separation.


But explosive cartridges are the best.

Something happened to this test and nighttime environmental conditions got nothing to do with this failure, as far as affecting the hardwares goes. Pyrotechnics are safety pinned so did someone forgot in his sleepiness to pull all the pins? I do not know and unless we know the exact separation mechanisms, we probably will never know. The missile computer may have performed as required and sent the appropriate separation signals but somehow one (or more) bolt failed. Is that what happened? We do not know but nighttime condition got nothing to do with keeping the bolt secured.

The reader can use the keywords I presented to do his own research and speculate all he want...But nighttime conditions got nothing to do with this. Something *HUMAN* caused is the culprit of this failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Saint N sinnerr

I heard a different story alltogather guys : -

*India successfully test fires nuke-capable Agni-II in night trial*


*------> * India test fires nuke-capable Agni-II in night trial * <--------*


Balasore (Orissa): India has successfully conducted its first night-trial of nuclear-capable Agni-II intermediate range ballistic missile from Wheeler island off Orissa coast.

It had been decided to test the nuclear capable Agni-II Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM) for the first time during night, defence officials had said in Balasore on Sunday.

"Range integration work in Integrated Test Range (ITR) for the proposed trial has been completed and if final check-up in the sub-system of the missile is found flawless, the mission will be taken up tomorrow," the officials had said.

A special 'strategic forces team' raised by the Army conducted the trial with necessary logistic support by various ITR laboratories and Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) scientists.

The indigenous weapon is a two-stage solid propelled ballistic missile and has a weight of 17 tonnes and length of 20 metres. It can carry a payload of one tonne over a distance of 2,000 km.

Agni-II was developed by Advanced Systems Laboratory along with other DRDO laboratories and integrated with Bharat Dynamics Ltd, Hyderabad with the private sector participating in a big way in its production.

The missile is part of the Agni series which included Agni-I (700 km range) and Agni-III (3,500 km range). Agni-I was already inducted and Agni-III is in the process of induction, the officials added.

The missile was already inducted into the services and the strategic command network is in charge of the missiles operation.


other source -- 

*First night trial of Agni-II conducted*

First night trial of Agni-II conducted- Hindustan Times

India on Monday test-fired its nuclear capable Agni-II Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM) during night for the first time from the Wheeler Island off Orissa coast.

The night trial, a major step towards making it fully operational in the Strategic Forces Command (SFC), was conducted from a rail mobile system in the launch complex-4 of Integrated Test Range (ITR) at about 7.50 pm, a defence source said soon after the versatile and indigenously developed surface-to-surface missile blasted off from the launch pad.

"It was a smooth launch. Data relating to various parameters of the missions' objectives are being analysed," said a defence official who witnessed the test launch.

The 2000-km plus Agni-II has already been inducted into service and today's test was carried out by the SFC of the Indian Army while logistic support was provided by various laboratories and personnel of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), sources said.

On the significance of conducting night trial, a DRDO scientist said since it is a training exercise for the end-users, one should be familiar with the operation in extreme conditions.

The entire trajectory of today's trial was tracked by a battery of sophisticated radars, telemetry observation stations, electro-optic instruments and naval ship located near the impact point in the down range of the Bay, the sources said.

Agni-II is a two stages, solid propelled ballistic missile and is 20-meter long. The launch weight of the missile is 17 tonnes.

It is capable of carrying a payload of 1000 kg over a distance of 2000 km.

Agni-II was developed by the Advanced Systems Laboratory along with other DRDO laboratories and integrated by Bharat Dynamics Limited, Hyderabad.

The missile is part of the Agni series, which includes Agni-I of 700 km range and Agni-III (3,500 km).

Agni-I was already inducted into service while Agni-III is in the process of induction.

The first trial of Agni-II was on April 11, 1999 and the last test was conducted on May 19, 2009 from the Wheeler Island, which was not "fully successful".


----------



## arihant

It was test fired. Later noticed that it was having some error in second stage seperation.


----------



## booo

gambit said:


> The reader can use the keywords I presented to do his own research and speculate all he want...But nighttime conditions got nothing to do with this. Something *HUMAN* caused is the culprit of this failure.


But *solid fuel* rockets dont need any fitting etc... before firing, right? isnt it like erecting the missile and configuring computer for firing and press the button?


----------



## gambit

booo said:


> But *solid fuel* rockets dont need any fitting etc... before firing, right? isnt it like erecting the missile and configuring computer for firing and press the button?


Solid fuel are preferred for military uses because it is the simplest to maintain. That said...The issue here is the complexity of the rocket itself. The more stages the greater the need for events to occur at their appropriate time -- without flaws.

DRDO admits N-capable Agni-II failed night testing


> Agni-II was test-fired from a mobile launcher *intended to train the end-user*, the Strategic Force Command of the Indian Army, *to operate the missile in adverse conditions.*


That right there should lead the interested reader to investigate the 'end user', meaning the human operators, not the hardware since we usually test our human created junks in the day time first.


> Even though the missile took-off smoothly and reported *no glitch in the first stage separation*, the missile appeared to have *failed to meet the desired results mid-way at the second stage separation*, DRDO sources said.


What does that mean? Nothing at this point other than the first stage worked and separated as planned. But what does 'failed to meet desired results' mean? No one is saying anything. I used fuel and assorted hardwares as examples for the readers but really...Until the DRDO is willing to be more open, the only thing we can say is the nighttime condition got nothing to do with this, other than it is the sleeping time for most humans.

In theory and operations...Yes...All the operators have to do is program in the desired coordinates, or if the missile's computer is already programmed, release a few safety lock mechanisms, and 'push the button' or 'turn the keys' and missile is away. And it did worked -- up to the second stage. Something happened at the second stage prior to separation.

There is something in rocketry called 'thrust alignment', that is where the direction of the motors should be as much inline with the rocket body longitudinal axis as possible. The greater the deviation, or off axis thrust, the greater the tendency of the body to vibration, especially at higher velocity. Did something happened at the second stage separation that could create an off axis thrust situation? And at night? How improbable is that when apparently nothing similar was reported during the daytime firings?

Next is something called a 'gravity turn'...

Gravity turn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> A gravity turn or zero-lift turn is a maneuver (see trajectory optimization) used in launching a spacecraft into, or descending from, an orbit around a celestial body such as a planet or a moon. This launch trajectory offers two main advantages over a thrust-controlled trajectory where the rocket's own thrust steers the vehicle. First, any thrust used to change the ship's direction does not accelerate the vehicle into orbit. This loss can be reduced by using gravity to steer the vehicle onto its desired trajectory. Second, and more importantly, because gravity does the steering during the initial ascent phase the vehicle can maintain low or even zero angle of attack. This minimizes transverse aerodynamic stress on the launch vehicle, allowing for a lighter launch vehicle.


To induce a gravity turn, or gravity assisted turn, thrust is reduced. But solid fuel motors do not have variable thrust mechanisms...

Throttle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Liquid rockets are throttled by controlling the pumps which send liquid fuel and oxidizer to the combustion chamber. *Solid rockets are not controlable once the solid fuel is ignited.*


That mean if the second stage was at the point where a gravity turn is executed, something happened that failed the turn. But apparently the gravity turn was fine in daytime testing. So...???

For the successful daytime firings, were they from mobile launchers? Yes. So for this nighttime test launch, was it by the same crew? We do not know. Why not? It would make sense to use the same crew to remove as much human variables as possible until the testing program can deal with the increased human variables. I am just speculating out of my butt here. There are too many unanswered questions but nighttime conditions got nothing to do with this failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RPK

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) sources told The Hindu that *some malfunction occurred after 60 seconds when the missile reached up to an altitude of 20 kms following which it nosedived. The fact that the first stage, a replica of the SLV-3 (first stage), functioned well showed it was robust. &#8220;Something went wrong after the first stage&#8221;, the sources added. 
A few seconds of malfunctioning, probably in the control system, had affected the normal thrust and resulted in the missile losing its speed. The snag resulted in the high dynamic vehicle becoming uncontrollable subsequently. The problem might have occurred either during separation or ignition of the second stage. 
DRDO constituted a special team to analyse the cause of failure.* It might take at least 10 days to pinpoint the actual cause and come to a definite conclusion

The Hindu : News / National : Agni-II night trial ends in failure


----------



## RPK

*Agni-II fails to make the mark at trial by night*

Bhubhneswar: In a major setback for the Indian missile programme, the first night trial of the nuclear-capable Agni-II on Monday has failed to hit the target. It fell off after embarking on a mid-air journey for nearly 90 km from Wheeler Island in Bhadrak district off the Orissa coast, about 160 km from here. The missile was test fired at 7.50pm.

The army was testing the missile after sunset to demonstrate whether it could be fired whenever required, defense officials said. The surface-to-surface Agni II missile is capable of delivering a nuclear warhead to targets 2,000 km away, officials said.


Everyone associated with the missile were monitoring it from the Defence Research and Development Centre (DRDO) at Chandipur, about 100km from the testing site. They were relieved after Agni had a smooth take-off. The missile had three components. While the first two carried solid fuel, the last one carried the payload, which should have hit the target. After the take-off, there was a smooth first stage separation which gave the missile the necessary momentum to go ahead. *But a problem cropped up in the second stage. Though the fuel started burning, the container carrying the fuel did not separate. It failed to give the necessary thrust and fell down on its own weight.
On being the reasons for the failure*, a DRDO official said, "The missile might have failed to hit its target due to an operational problem. *It has nothing to do with the time of the day*." An inquiry has been started to find out why the mission failed.
"There could be a thousand reasons for the debacle," the DRDO official said. "We have to find out *whether the material was at fault or whether there was a mistake on somebody's part*. We have started investigating the case," he said.


Agni-II fails to make the mark at trial by night - dnaindia.com


----------



## gambit

rpraveenkum said:


> *Agni-II fails to make the mark at trial by night*
> 
> Bhubhneswar: In a major setback for the Indian missile programme, the first night trial of the nuclear-capable Agni-II on Monday has failed to hit the target. It fell off after embarking on a mid-air journey for nearly 90 km from Wheeler Island in Bhadrak district off the Orissa coast, about 160 km from here. The missile was test fired at 7.50pm.
> 
> The army was testing the missile after sunset to demonstrate whether it could be fired whenever required, defense officials said. The surface-to-surface Agni II missile is capable of delivering a nuclear warhead to targets 2,000 km away, officials said.
> 
> 
> Everyone associated with the missile were monitoring it from the Defence Research and Development Centre (DRDO) at Chandipur, about 100km from the testing site. They were relieved after Agni had a smooth take-off. The missile had three components. While the first two carried solid fuel, the last one carried the payload, which should have hit the target. After the take-off, there was a smooth first stage separation which gave the missile the necessary momentum to go ahead. *But a problem cropped up in the second stage. Though the fuel started burning, the container carrying the fuel did not separate. It failed to give the necessary thrust and fell down on its own weight.
> On being the reasons for the failure*, a DRDO official said, "The missile might have failed to hit its target due to an operational problem. *It has nothing to do with the time of the day*." An inquiry has been started to find out why the mission failed.
> "There could be a thousand reasons for the debacle," the DRDO official said. "We have to find out *whether the material was at fault or whether there was a mistake on somebody's part*. We have started investigating the case," he said.
> 
> 
> Agni-II fails to make the mark at trial by night - dnaindia.com


Each propulsion stage in a multi-stage rocket become useless when their fuel is expended. So we have a fuel tank and its rocket motors doing nothing else than being dead weight. Discard it. In theory and application, the next stage should carry less weight. Any failure in separation and the entire vehicle will fail. Rockets are not designed to compensate for any flaws in their sub-systems. Either each component work as supposed to be or the entire vehicle fail. Missiles are essentially throw-away weapons. Each launch is a discard of the launch vehicle with no guarantee of success for the payload. Each launch is an 'investment' of sort that there is a hope that the weapon will hit the target, be it a test range or an actual enemy. So in this failure, India have just thrown away several millions. No return-on-investment (ROI) as the businessman would say.


----------



## Iggy

Jana said:


> well not quite because it will make ways for further trials and improvements.



I never thought I can give you thanks for one of your posts


----------



## ironman

gambit said:


> Solid fuel are preferred for military uses because it is the simplest to maintain. That said...The issue here is the complexity of the rocket itself. The more stages the greater the need for events to occur at their appropriate time -- without flaws.
> 
> DRDO admits N-capable Agni-II failed night testing
> 
> That right there should lead the interested reader to investigate the 'end user', meaning the human operators, not the hardware since we usually test our human created junks in the day time first.
> 
> What does that mean? Nothing at this point other than the first stage worked and separated as planned. But what does 'failed to meet desired results' mean? No one is saying anything. I used fuel and assorted hardwares as examples for the readers but really...Until the DRDO is willing to be more open, the only thing we can say is the nighttime condition got nothing to do with this, other than it is the sleeping time for most humans.
> 
> In theory and operations...Yes...All the operators have to do is program in the desired coordinates, or if the missile's computer is already programmed, release a few safety lock mechanisms, and 'push the button' or 'turn the keys' and missile is away. And it did worked -- up to the second stage. Something happened at the second stage prior to separation.
> 
> There is something in rocketry called 'thrust alignment', that is where the direction of the motors should be as much inline with the rocket body longitudinal axis as possible. The greater the deviation, or off axis thrust, the greater the tendency of the body to vibration, especially at higher velocity. Did something happened at the second stage separation that could create an off axis thrust situation? And at night? How improbable is that when apparently nothing similar was reported during the daytime firings?
> 
> Next is something called a 'gravity turn'...
> 
> Gravity turn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> To induce a gravity turn, or gravity assisted turn, thrust is reduced. *But solid fuel motors do not have variable thrust mechanisms*...
> 
> Throttle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> That mean if the second stage was at the point where a gravity turn is executed, something happened that failed the turn. But apparently the gravity turn was fine in daytime testing. So...???
> 
> For the successful daytime firings, were they from mobile launchers? Yes. So for this nighttime test launch, was it by the same crew? We do not know. Why not? It would make sense to use the same crew to remove as much human variables as possible until the testing program can deal with the increased human variables. I am just speculating out of my butt here. There are too many unanswered questions but nighttime conditions got nothing to do with this failure.



Gambit,all Agni series are using solid fuel in all stages.http://www.drdo.org/dpi/2009/oct09.pdf. 

Modern solid fuel motors do have variable thrust mechanism.

Rocket engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> More advanced solid rocket motors can not only be throttled but can be extinguished and then re-ignited by controlling the nozzle geometry or through the use of vent ports. Also, pulsed rocket motors which burn in segments and which can be ignited upon command are available.



For DRDO developed propellants please go through
New Page 2


----------



## k7x

this failed news is what i expected when Sing is having state dinner with Obama. 



Do you expect this flash news in cnn.. 

Dr. Sing is having state dinner today in the whouse. meanwhile india succesfully tested a nuke missile ... 


instead... now if it is a filed test.... it makes them think poor drdo can be removed from the black list for some time as they are not able to do any thing on their own. and some american companies can get $$$


----------



## gambit

ironman said:


> Gambit,all Agni series are using solid fuel in all stages.http://www.drdo.org/dpi/2009/oct09.pdf.
> 
> *Modern solid fuel motors do have variable thrust mechanism.*
> 
> Rocket engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> For DRDO developed propellants please go through
> New Page 2


Check your own wiki source...

Rocket engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Throttling
> 
> Rockets can be throttled by controlling the propellant rate \dot{m} (usually measured in kg/s or lb/s). In liquid rockets, the rate of flow of propellant is controlled, in *solid rockets* it is controlled by changing the area of propellant that is burning and this can be designed into the propellant grain and hence *cannot be controlled in real-time.*



Spaceflight :Solid Propellants for Missiles and Rockets


> *Solids* do not require complicated engines or plumbing, but rely on sophisticated chemistry and strong casings to withstand the intense pressures that they generate. They can fire much faster, and accelerate more quickly at liftoff, but *cannot be throttled in flight.*



SPACE.com -- The Rockets' Red Glare


> The largest solid-fuel rockets ever built are the two huge external motors (known as *Solid Rocket Boosters, or SRBs*). The two cylindrical SRBs, mounted on each side of the shuttle's large liquid-fuel tank, provide the bulk of the vehicles lifting power during launch. They provide over a million pounds of thrust each.
> 
> *Once ignited*, they burn with full fury until all the fuel is expended, with *no throttle or other control possible*.



Ramjet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> In a *solid fuel integrated rocket ramjet (SFIRR) the solid fuel* is cast along the outer wall of the ramcombustor. In this case fuel injection is through ablation of the propellant by the hot compressed air from the intake(s). An aft mixer may be used to improve combustion efficiency. *SFIRRs are preferred over LFRJs for* some applications because of the simplicity of the fuel supply but only *when the throttling requirements are minimal* i.e. when variations in altitude or Mach number are limited.


Throttle controlability for solid fuel is limited because of the basic chemistry construction of the fuel itself. Solid fuel ramjet have the same operational constraints as solid fuel rockets. As your wiki source stated that it is possible to have some level of burn rate control for solid fuel grain, here are examples of how...

Rockets and Missiles - Solid Fuel Rockets


> The *shape into which the grain* is formed is especially important in the operation of the solid-fuel rocket. *The larger the surface area of grain exposed, the more rapidly the fuel will burn.* One could construct a solid-fuel rocket by simply packing the rocket body with the fuel. However, *simply boring a hole through the center of the fuel will change the rate at which the fuel will burn. One of the most common patterns now used is a star shape.* In this pattern, the solid fuel is actually put together in a machine that has a somewhat complex cookie-cutter shape in its interior. When the fuel has been cured and removed from the machine, it looks like a cylinder of cookie dough with its center cut out in the shape of a seven-pointed star.



SOLID ROCKET BOOSTERS


> The propellant mixture in each SRB motor consists of an ammonium perchlorate (oxidizer, 69.6 percent by weight), aluminum (fuel, 16 percent), iron oxide (a catalyst, 0.4 percent), a polymer (a binder that holds the mixture together, 12.04 percent), and an epoxy curing agent (1.96 percent). *The propellant is an 11-point star- shaped perforation in the forward motor segment and a double- truncated- cone perforation in each of the aft segments and aft closure. This configuration provides high thrust at ignition and then reduces the thrust by approximately a third 50 seconds after lift-off to prevent overstressing the vehicle during maximum dynamic pressure.*



Hybrid rocket motor solid fuel grain - Patent 5339625


> While the *wagon wheel grain configuration* can provide an optimal ratio of exposed surface area to cross sectional area, the disadvantage of the wagon wheel design is that because of the slow burning rate of the fuel, the webs become very thin during the last portion of the burn and again, subject to separation. It has been attempted to reinforce the wagon wheel fuel grain by incorporating solid stiffening sheets in the spoke or web portions of the grain. This too has not proven satisfactory since the fuel grain tends to separate from the solid sheets during burning.



Space and its Exploration: How a Solid Propellant Rocket Works


> Surface area is the amount of propellant exposed to interior combustion flames, existing in a direct relationship with thrust. An increase in surface area will increase thrust but will reduce burn-time since the propellant is being consumed at an accelerated rate. The optimal thrust is typically a constant one, which can be achieved by maintaining a constant surface area throughout the burn. *Examples of constant surface area grain designs include: end burning, internal-core and outer-core burning, and internal star core burning* (figure 3). Various shapes are used for the optimization of grain-thrust relationships since some rockets may require an initially high thrust component for takeoff while a lower thrust will suffice its post-launch regressive thrust requirements. Such a compromise has implications as seen, but it optimizes overall rocket performance. Complicated grain core patterns, in controlling the exposed surface area of the rocket's fuel, often have parts coated with a non-flammable plastic (such as cellulose acetate). This coat prevents internal combustion flames from igniting that portion of fuel, ignited only later when the burn reaches the fuel directly.


As we have seen...The motor's thrust output changes only when a certain amount of fuel grain with a certain shape that determine a specific volatility is exhausted. This is not true throttability.


> Once a solid rocket is ignited it will consume the *entirety* of its fuel, without any option for shutoff or thrust adjustment.


That 'entirety' is either the total fuel load, or a section of the total fuel load with a specific fuel grain shape. The above is applicable *UNTIL* the combustion process is stopped by a barrier that distinguishes one fuel grain shape from the next, which is this section...


> This coat prevents internal combustion flames from igniting that portion of fuel, *ignited only later when the burn reaches the fuel directly.*


Then when the flame itself reaches the new grain shape it will ignite a new combustion process with the new grain shape and we have a new thrust level -- lower or higher. So the more different fuel grain shapes available the more different the thrust levels but none of these levels are under the direct control of anyone or anything. So far we have seen solid fuel grain shapes such as star, cone and 'wagon wheel'. Have no doubt plenty of other shapes and their burn rates have been studied.

A 'rocket' is only a vehicle of sort. But a missile is a rocket with an intention, which is to deliver an explosive charge to destroy <something>, hopefully belonging to the enemy.

We could have a solid fuel missile with a grain shape optimized for the boost phase. Then the next grain shape with lesser thrust level so we can exploit the gravity turn while still maintaining velocity. Then when the missile is pointing down at the target, we can have a grain shape to deliver the highest possible thrust level to deliver the greatest possible kinetic energy to that target to destroy it. This is hypothetical, of course, but the idea of using multiple grain shapes to give us different thrust levels is applicable as we have seen from those sources above.

So the next question is whether this level of complexity for a missile, essentially throw-away weapon, is worth the investment. If it is worth the investment, then it is important that hardware reliability and operational readiness be thoroughly studied before deployment. For this two-stage solid fuel missile, the first stage contain a fuel grain shape optimized to deliver the highest possible thrust to reach altitude as quick as possible. After first stage separation, the second probably has a fuel grain shape for lower thrust level to maintain velocity during the gravity turn. Then when the warhead is finally on its own and on the descent path, it is gravity acceleration for the warhead to the ground target. Everything worked fine in daytime testings. Solid fuel is proven and is not affected by temperature gradients from day to night. So what happened at this night test?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

The New Indian Express - Best of South India News, Entertainment, Cricket, Business, Lifestyle


BALASORE: The debacle of the first ever night trial of India&#8217;s nuclear capable Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM), Agni-II, has put the credibility of DRDO scientists at stake. The trial was conducted by the Army from the Wheeler Island off Orissa coast yesterday evening. Defence sources said the trial failed to meet many of the mission parameters.


For the second time within six months this indigenously built 2000-km plus range missile has failed to deliver desired results which raised doubts on the deployment of the missile, considered as one of the trusted missiles of the country.

&#8216;&#8217;Like the unsuccessful previous test on May 19, this time too the missile developed technical glitches at the stage separation phase. Although it crossed the first stage separation phase, because of inherent problem it had cumulative effects on other systems,&#8217;&#8217; an official said today.

The official indicated that the control and command system to the fins which provides aero-dynamic thrust to the vehicle was locked thereby plunging the missile into the sea. &#8220;During the May trial the missile started wandering midway before falling, but this time it directly plunged into the sea. In fact it was one of the worst trials ever,&#8221; he said.

&#8216;&#8217;Besides, *the India-made inertial navigation system (INS) that guided the missile on its coordinated path by mid-way corrections also failed to provide the desired levels of performance.* Significantly, *during the developmental trials (all successful) foreign made INS used to be fitted into the missile*,&#8217;&#8217; he pointed out.

During post-mission analysis (PMA) it was found that the missile had covered 97 km in nearly 41 seconds while on earlier occasion it had covered around 203 km in 127 seconds. But peculiarly the scientists reportedly claim to have done a great job by launching the missile during night.

Meanwhile, several defence analysts have criticised the DRDO for the recurring failures. &#8216;&#8217;It is high time the DRDO should come out with facts as to where the faults lie as it relates to the Indian defence and tax payers money.

The political class of the country will have to give a pertinent and plausible reply to the recurring failures of the missile programmes,&#8221; he added.

The establishments like ITR should be brought out of the clutches of the defence research and development laboratory (DRDL) and put under director general quality assurance (DGQA) for impartial evaluation of the technical data and thus minimising the chances of manoeuvring and fabrication of the PMA data.


----------



## gambit

rpraveenkum said:


> The New Indian Express - Best of South India News, Entertainment, Cricket, Business, Lifestyle
> 
> 
> BALASORE: The debacle of the first ever night trial of Indias nuclear capable Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM), Agni-II, has put the credibility of DRDO scientists at stake. The trial was conducted by the Army from the Wheeler Island off Orissa coast yesterday evening. Defence sources said the trial failed to meet many of the mission parameters.
> 
> 
> For the second time within six months this indigenously built 2000-km plus range missile has failed to deliver desired results which raised doubts on the deployment of the missile, considered as one of the trusted missiles of the country.
> 
> Like the unsuccessful previous test on May 19, this time too the missile developed technical glitches at the stage separation phase. Although it crossed the first stage separation phase, because of inherent problem it had cumulative effects on other systems, an official said today.
> 
> The official indicated that the control and command system to the fins which provides aero-dynamic thrust to the vehicle was locked thereby plunging the missile into the sea. During the May trial the missile started wandering midway before falling, but this time it directly plunged into the sea. In fact it was one of the worst trials ever, he said.
> 
> Besides, *the India-made inertial navigation system (INS) that guided the missile on its coordinated path by mid-way corrections also failed to provide the desired levels of performance.* Significantly, *during the developmental trials (all successful) foreign made INS used to be fitted into the missile*, he pointed out.
> 
> During post-mission analysis (PMA) it was found that the missile had covered 97 km in nearly 41 seconds while on earlier occasion it had covered around 203 km in 127 seconds. But peculiarly the scientists reportedly claim to have done a great job by launching the missile during night.
> 
> Meanwhile, several defence analysts have criticised the DRDO for the recurring failures. It is high time the DRDO should come out with facts as to where the faults lie as it relates to the Indian defence and tax payers money.
> 
> The political class of the country will have to give a pertinent and plausible reply to the recurring failures of the missile programmes, he added.
> 
> The establishments like ITR should be brought out of the clutches of the defence research and development laboratory (DRDL) and put under director general quality assurance (DGQA) for impartial evaluation of the technical data and thus minimising the chances of manoeuvring and fabrication of the PMA data.


Now that is very interesting, the bit about foreign made inertial nav systems versus an indigenously developed one. Who authorized the change? What were the test results for the indigenous system that would convince the authority that the two were parity? If this is true, it further support the suspicion that this failure is human caused, that someone made a decision for a system change with possibly inferior hardware.


----------



## ironman

More interesting part is, it said to be an "user trail". I'm expecting more to come.


----------



## Spitfighter

Could it be that they were testing the missile with new(indigenous) equipment? It makes no sense to test the missile with foreign systems and induct them with our own.


----------



## gogbot

Spitfighter said:


> Could it be that they were testing the missile with new(indigenous) equipment? It makes no sense to test the missile with foreign systems and induct them with our own.



Finally some one who gets it.
Why else would they test a proven platform that has already been inducted.But to test new equipment. On a stable test bed.

I cant believe no one else even suspected that DRDO was testing some thing in secret on the Agni-II

The test didn't go as planned. But everything else about Putting the credibility of the missile in jeopardy has been media hype.


----------



## Spitfighter

gogbot said:


> Finally some one who gets it.
> Why else would they test a proven platform that has already been inducted.But to test new equipment. On a stable test bed.
> 
> I cant believe no one else even suspected that DRDO was testing some thing in secret on the Agni-II
> 
> The test didn't go as planned. But everything else about Putting the credibility of the missile in jeopardy has been media hype.



Well I certainly hope so, but then why would they call it a 'user trial'? because that implies that the 'user' i.e the army was testing the missile to verify its performance. If they were indeed testing something new, wouldn't it just be called a test or something?


----------



## gogbot

Spitfighter said:


> Well I certainly hope so, but then why would they call it a 'user trial'? because that implies that the 'user' i.e the army was testing the missile to verify its performance. If they were indeed testing something new, wouldn't it just be called a test or something?



Perhaps they were testing missile lifespan.
They have had these Missiles for a long time now.

Maintenance could have found suspected problems with the missiles, 
Not being canistered they have a limited life span.

They probably took one of the suspected old missile and checked to see if problems did arise.

Or 

maybe they were testing to see if Installing certain new equipment can extend the life of these missiles.

I doubt its a problem with the Missiles core design, But more related to the service issue or new eqipment.


----------



## Spitfighter

gogbot said:


> Perhaps they were testing missile lifespan.
> They have had these Missiles for a long time now.
> 
> Maintenance could have found suspected problems with the missiles,
> Not being canistered they have a limited life span.
> 
> They probably took one of the suspected old missile and checked to see if problems did arise.
> 
> Or
> 
> maybe they were testing to see if Installing certain new equipment can extend the life of these missiles.
> 
> I doubt its a problem with the Missiles core design, But more related to the service issue or new eqipment.



I hate how the DRDO consistently fails the nation and then runs away leaving us in the dark. They should be held accountable, its our taxes so the least they can do is give us an explanation so we can put an end to all this speculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gogbot

Spitfighter said:


> I hate how the DRDO consistently fails the nation and then runs away leaving us in the dark. They should be held accountable, its our taxes so the least they can do is give us an explanation so we can put an end to all this speculation.



Most nations done even develop Missiles. 

Those that do, release very little or no public information 

Some just stay quite all together and display their new weapons in parades 

some have an amazing string of only success 

Some hear about their Missile programme critisised from Head toe.
Analyzed and debated everyday, all frankly because they get too much information.






Regardless of what you think India could be doing a lot worse. we have done alright for our selves, lets not get picky about that.


----------



## Spitfighter

gogbot said:


> Most nations done even develop Missiles.
> 
> Those that do, release very little or no public information
> 
> Some just stay quite all together and display their new weapons in parades
> 
> some have an amazing string of only success
> 
> Some hear about their Missile programme critisised from Head toe.
> Analyzed and debated everyday, all frankly because they get too much information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what you think India could be doing a lot worse. we have done alright for our selves, lets not get picky about that.



China and Pakistan are no yardsticks, we should aspire to be better than the best, I understand developing country yeh woh, but the least they can do is have some transparency, accountability and streamline acquisitions/JV's and the like. 

Our modernization program is moving at a snails pace, and looking at the situation around us, 'alright' just isn't good enough IMO. We could have been a lot worse, but then again we could do a lot better too.


----------



## PAFAce

gogbot said:


> some have an amazing string of only success


I'm sorry, what that a low-blow aimed at us? Is our success rate bothering you? Difficult to digest? Or was that an honest statement?

Here's what I wrote on the other thread dedicated to the Agni II test.



> Ah, it's engineering. They will learn, and they will move on. I promise you in all fields, especially in engineering, you learn more from failures than you do from success. I speak from both academic and professional experience. Though, I couldn't understand the fuss made about the daytime vs nighttime launch. Your media really should trust you scientists in this sort of thing, they are, after all, some of the best in the world. Can someone explain to me why there is so much emphasis being placed on the nighttime launch?
> 
> Also, not to derail the thread or anything, but this really makes one appreciate our own so-called "low cost" missile program.


http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/40112-indias-agni-ii-missile-test-fails.html#post563566



gambit said:


> Now that is very interesting, the bit about foreign made inertial nav systems versus an indigenously developed one. Who authorized the change? What were the test results for the indigenous system that would convince the authority that the two were parity? If this is true, it further support the suspicion that this failure is human caused, that someone made a decision for a system change with possibly inferior hardware.


It is difficult to believe, *gambit*, that an organization as professional and experienced as the DRDO would make such a basic error. If the problem is what you speculate, then very likely the decision was political. It's not uncommon, the defense and politics sleep in the same bed.


----------



## gogbot

PAFAce said:


> I'm sorry, what that a low-blow aimed at us? Is our success rate bothering you? Difficult to digest? Or was that an honest statement?



Well i was actually making an observation.
There could any number of reasons why you have a 100% sucess rate.
May be you really are good at it.

Then again your best Buds the chines who probably thought u a thing or two about public perception. and you only announce what u want to announce.

Noting wrong with it. I was only making an of the level of transparency that exists around us.


----------



## RPK

*Agni-II glitches to be removed: Antony*

New Delhi, Nov 27 (IANS) Defence Minister A.K. Antony Friday downplayed the recent failure of the nuclear-capable intermediate range Agni-II missile&#8217;s test firing, saying scientists would soon rectify the glitches.
&#8220;It is not absolutely correct. Sometimes tests do fail,&#8221; Antony said in reply to a query if the test was a setback for India&#8217;s Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme.

&#8220;I am absolutely confident that DRDO (Defence Research and Development Organisation) scientists will look into the problem and do away with it,&#8221; Antony added.

The first night test of the Agni-II missile Nov 23 turned out to be a failure. The surface-to-surface missile with a range of 2,000-plus km was tested from Wheeler&#8217;s Island - a launch site in Orissa&#8217;s Bhadrak district, about 200 km from state capital Bhubaneswar, at about 7.50 p.m. 

The take-off and first phase separation went off smoothly. However, the second stage booster failed to function as expected. The test was a user trial to give the Indian Army the confidence to fire the missile whenever required. 

Earlier this year, a daytime trial of the Agni-II was also a failure.

The Agni-II missile is 20 metres long and can carry a 1,000 kg payload. It weighs 17 tonnes and its range can be increased to 3,000 km by reducing the payload. 

The Agni-II version of the Agni-series of missiles was first test fired in 1999.


----------



## yashraj

I Thik DRDO now should Take some Serious Proffectioinal Approch towards work. There is nothing wrong to take outside help for learning some theing. EveMighty American develop their Missile technology form Germans (V2 Rockets). and also Russia. We dont have to envent Wheel so master Technology for Car. Learn it then Impliment it by our own Way...............

This will definetly speed things up and save mony and more important T I M E


----------



## sudhir007

*DRDO mission: to promote technology for low-intensity conflicts*

He said the DRDO would aim for self reliance but only if it was cost-effective. We would have to invest Rs 300- Rs 400 crore in critical technologies to enhance our self reliance. Sometimes it is not worth it as it is not cost effective. The first priority of the DRDO is to focus on technologies that have been denied to us, Saraswat said.

*Agni II test will be conducted again*

Saraswat said that the Agni II ballistic missile test that failed recently would be conducted again. It was a result of poor manufacture of components. Certain components were of poor quality and we have already alerted the manufacturers about it. The test will be conducted soon, he said. 

DRDO mission: to promote technology for low-intensity conflicts


----------



## Tejas-MkII

*DRDO mission: to promote technology for low-intensity conflictsPost *CommentLarger | Smaller Express News Service 

Tags : defence, DRDO

The pounds are flying offHow many more?Lets change IndiaSanskrit Festivals 

The Defence Research Development Organisation (DRDO) is going to embark on a major mission to promote technologies against low intensity conflicts (LICs), scientific advisor to Ministry of Defence V K Saraswat said on Wednesday. 



He said the government had earmarked ten DRDO labs specifically for technologies that have potential in low intensity anti-terror operations. 



The term low intensity conflicts is used to describe conflicts that target enemies in specific situations like in counter insurgency operations  without causing harm to the society  unlike in a full blown war. 



A team of 15 to 20 scientists will be working on this aspect. Ten DRDO labs have also been asked to look into technologies that have dual use. We need new technology that can be used for detection, surveillance and mitigation purposes in our fight against low intensity warfare, he said. 



Saraswat was speaking to the media after the inauguration of the seventh international high energy conference and exhibit in Pune. 



The DRDO will host an exhibition in the following week where all technologies, developed by various labs which have a potential in anti terror operations, will be show-cased. 



Saraswat said at present, DRDO is focussing on leveraging home grown technology for low intensity warfares, but would not shy away from international collaboration on the same. 



Stating that the DRDO aims to develop a soldier as a system, Saraswat said the 26/11 defense could have been handled better if those fighting had better weapons. If we can make soldiers or the police a complete system with detection and weapons ability, we would be able to fight low intensity conflicts better, he said. 



He said the DRDO would aim for self reliance but only if it was cost-effective. We would have to invest Rs 300- Rs 400 crore in critical technologies to enhance our self reliance. Sometimes it is not worth it as it is not cost effective. The first priority of the DRDO is to focus on technologies that have been denied to us, Saraswat said. 



*Agni II test will be conducted again *



Saraswat said that the Agni II ballistic missile test that failed recently would be conducted again. It was a result of poor manufacture of components. Certain components were of poor quality and we have already alerted the manufacturers about it. The test will be conducted soon, he said


----------



## booo

sudhir007 said:


> It was a result of poor manufacture of components. *Certain components were of poor quality and we have already alerted the manufacturers about it. The test will be conducted soon,* he said.



Interesting... any more details on which component was of poor quality?


----------



## deckingraj

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Also what does that mean about the missiles that have already been developed??? Does anyone know how the overall process work?? Once DRDO find out that there were certain components that were of poor quality does the same checks are performed on existing arsenal to ensure there are no surprises at the time of emergency???

Apart from that any news on when this test is going to be carried out???


----------



## Chanakyaa

sudhir007 said:


> *DRDO mission: to promote technology for low-intensity conflicts*
> 
> He said the DRDO would aim for self reliance but only if it was cost-effective. We would have to invest Rs 300- Rs 400 crore in critical technologies to enhance our self reliance. Sometimes it is not worth it as it is not cost effective. The first priority of the DRDO is to focus on technologies that have been denied to us, Saraswat said.
> 
> *Agni II test will be conducted again*
> 
> Saraswat said that the Agni II ballistic missile test that failed recently would be conducted again. It was a result of poor manufacture of components. *Certain components were of poor quality and we have already alerted the manufacturers about it. The test will be conducted soon*, he said.
> 
> DRDO mission: to promote technology for low-intensity conflicts



How can they give such a lame excuse after 20 years of Missile development and considering that this missile is the front line defence of a 100 Crore Indians ?

"poor quality" ? are u making Toys ? 
I am not a DRDO Critic but if 25+ years cannot give us the ability to make "quality parts" of a successful and Inducted Missile ... 

Then God help DRDO.. coz this excuse cant be accepted when a first strike occours..


----------



## Tejas-MkII

XiNiX said:


> How can they give such a lame excuse after 20 years of Missile development and considering that this missile is the front line defence of a 100 Crore Indians ?
> 
> "poor quality" ? are u making Toys ?
> I am not a DRDO Critic but if 25+ years cannot give us the ability to make "quality parts" of a successful and Inducted Missile ...
> 
> Then God help DRDO.. coz this excuse cant be accepted when a first strike occours..



I think that's why user trials are done to get rid of these unexpected issues..

And it is good that we came to know about this issue now only and DRDO/IA will fix it ...

beacause as you say ,there certainly no excuse when first strike happens..


----------



## Screaming Skull

XiNiX said:


> How can they give such a lame excuse after 20 years of Missile development and considering that this missile is the front line defence of a 100 Crore Indians ?
> 
> "poor quality" ? are u making Toys ?
> I am not a DRDO Critic but if 25+ years cannot give us the ability to make "quality parts" of a successful and Inducted Missile ...
> 
> Then God help DRDO.. coz this excuse cant be accepted when a first strike occours..



Hi Xinix,

Dr. Saraswat is talking about a manufacturing defect and not about faulty design. The component that failed wasnt manufactured by DRDO  notice this statement of his  *we have already alerted the manufacturers about it*. The manufacturers in all likelihood are Bharat Dynamics Ltd. (BDL)  a public sector manufacturer of missile components or one of the many private and public sector firms which supply components for the Agni-II missile. 

Also note that such problems with quality control are not unique to Indian manufacturers alone  even the *Russian ICBM Bulava failed due the same reason* a couple of days back 



> The botched launch was the *twelfth test of the Bulava and its eighth failure*, which deals another blow to Kremlin's hopes that the sea-based weapon would become a cornerstone of its nuclear arsenal.
> .
> 
> Officials have insisted the *Bulava's design is fine* and have blamed the previous failures on *manufacturing flaws* resulting from post-Soviet industrial degradation. They have said it's *difficult to control the quality of all the parts supplied* by hundreds of subcontractors involved in the program.
> 
> New Russian missile may be behind Norwegian lights - Yahoo! News



On the bright side  now that the problem has been pin pointed it will lead to better QC at the manufacturers facilities and hopefully more stringent inspections by DRDO. What is heartening to note is that the design of the missile as such is absolutely fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Naradmuni

Interceptor said:


> I doubt that it would have MIRV personally. But if it did it then India has achieved some feat. *Pakistan already has this tech under its belt*.



WTF ? Any Source for the claims.

Basic common sense tells that you need to be a space power first, before you go on with an MIRVed missile. As of now pakistan doesnt have even a basic SLV.


----------



## SU-57E

why are ypu replying to 2007 thread...........???


----------



## Naradmuni

s.raptorski said:


> why are ypu replying to 2007 thread...........???



Just in case our grandchildren happen to read the stuff 

Nice eye, BTW


----------



## SU-57E

when my grand childens willl be old enough to read ... i guess the way pakistan is developing .... they wont be reading about pakistan...because as every one knows your deed decides your fate....


----------



## SU-57E

India on Sunday (December 13) successfully test fired its nuclear-capable ballistic missile 'Dhanush', with a range of 350 km, from a naval ship off the Orissa coast. The single-stage ship-based missile was flight-tested at around 11.30 am and the trial was successful, defence sources said. 

'Dhanush' has a payload capacity of 500 kg and is capable of carrying both conventional and nuclear warheads. It can hit both sea and shore-based targets. The missile, which has liquid propellant, is the naval version of India's indigenously developed surface-to-surface 'Prithvi' missile system, the sources said. 

"Dhanush, being developed by Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), was put to trial jointly by a team of scientists and officers from the Navy," they said. 

"Today's test launch has been tracked from its take-off to impact point through an integrated network of sophisticated radars and electro-optic instruments for post-mission data analyses," the sources said. 

'Dhanush' missile successfully test fired- TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*Pictures of Dhanush Missile test:*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## SU-57E

however 350 km. range is slightly on the lower side.... it should be atleast 500km.


----------



## Red Dwarf

Why it is called a naval version. Is there any difference between the naval version and an army version.


----------



## Comet

Nice Achievement. When is it going to be delivered to Army/Navy?


----------



## manglasiva

umairp said:


> Nice Achievement. When is it going to be delivered to Army/Navy?



soon dear..but PAK forces will also have similar ones..wonder when the arms race going to end !!


----------



## navtrek

Balasore (Orissa), Dec 13 (IANS) India Sunday successfully tested a nuclear-capable ballistic missile Dhanush from a warship in the Bay of Bengal, an official said.

Dhanush, the naval version of the Prithvi missile, was launched from INS Subhadra that was anchored about 35 nautical miles offshore from the test range of Chandipur in Balasore district, 230 km from Bhubaneswar.

The missile, which has a range of 350 km and carries a nuclear warhead of about 500 kg, was fired at 11.31 a.m. All the operations for the launch were carried out by Naval personnel.

"It has met all the mission objectives. All the events occurred as expected and were monitored by the range sensors. It was a text book launch and a fantastic mission accomplished," the official said.

V.K. Saraswat, scientific advisor to the defence minister, and director general and secretary, Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), was on-board the ship during the mission.

Prithvi is part of India's ambitious integrated guided missile development programme launched over 20 years ago.

Dhanush (meaning bow), which was tested several times in the past, is designed and built by India's Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).

It was first test-fired on April 11, 2000 from the Chandipur range. 

http://mangalorean.com/news.php?newstype=broadcast&broadcastid=160059

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

umairp said:


> Nice Achievement. When is it going to be delivered to Army/Navy?



Dhanush Missile was Test fired in -
April 2000
December 2000
September 2001
November 2004
December 2005
January 2006
April 2007
Dec 2009.

The first two tests on April 2000 and December 2000 failed. It was deployed in 2007.

*Dhanush*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheBraveHeart

Hey friends,
Can ny1 tell me, which Indian ships carry "dhanush missiles" ??
from the pics it looks like the ship is a patrol boat(P 51)!!! 
What is the maximum missiles that can be launched simultaneously, looks like the ship in pics has ability of launching only one at a time!!!
What about the helos, it seems to be the helo area doesnt it?? 
Also, are these pics the latest ones(ie todays launch)?? 
thanks


----------



## BlackSonic

manglasiva said:


> soon dear..but PAK forces will also have similar ones..wonder when the arms race going to end !!



Never.................


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

TheBraveHeart said:


> Can ny1 tell me, which Indian ships carry "dhanush missiles" ??



Dhanush can be launced from INS Sukanya Class, INS Rajput class



TheBraveHeart said:


> from the pics it looks like the ship is a patrol boat(P 51)!!!



It is not a Petrol boat. It is INS Subhadra. It is a Sukanya Class Large Petrol Craft. It can carry one HAL Chetak light chopper. *(More about Sukanya Class)*



TheBraveHeart said:


> Also, are these pics the latest ones(ie todays launch)??
> thanks


Yes, these pictures are of the test carried out on 13th December 2009. You can see P51 (INS Subhadra) in the picture.

*Pics copy right Bharat Rakshak*
A close up of the Dhanush launcher's stabilizer, built by Larsen & Toubro.






A full scale mock up of the Dhanush

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New Vision

umairp said:


> Nice Achievement. When is it going to be delivered to Army/Navy?



I believe the navy (not the army) already has them, and this may have been an operational test


----------



## New Vision

s.raptorski said:


> however 350 km. range is slightly on the lower side.... it should be atleast 500km.



for all practical reasons lets just assume that it is 300 km, dont want the world to know what the real range is do we ??!!


----------



## fhassan

New Vision said:


> for all practical reasons lets just assume that it is 300 km, dont want the world to know what the real range is do we ??!!



I agree - it's real range is probably 30,000 Km.


----------



## faithfulguy

Interesting. Why does India choose to deploy a ballistic missile on a patrol ship? Isn't ballistic missile suppose to be hosted on subs, especially nuclear ones? There is nothing wrong when a missile is fired from a patrol boats. But its just odd. Either countrie like US, USSR, China, France and England missed something and failed to deploy a missile on a surface ship, much less a patrol ship, or India navy strategic planner really are desperate to deploy a naval base ballistic missile on a surface platforms that others countries regard as strategically unstable. Hopefully, India guard these patrol boats carefully as these smaller boats can easily be stolen, especially by the terrorists.


----------



## ebungo

It is a testing from a moving platform .it will installed to warship when it is ready


----------



## faithfulguy

ebungo said:


> It is a testing from a moving platform .it will installed to warship when it is ready



A warship? I hope its a sub. It will be funny to see if launched from a destroyer.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

faithfulguy said:


> A warship? I hope its a sub. It will be funny to see if launched from a destroyer.



What so funny if it is launch from destroyer, please care to explain...


----------



## faithfulguy

Tejas-MkII said:


> What so funny if it is launch from destroyer, please care to explain...



Its funny because most ballistic missiles are launched from submarines. As they are called SLBM. I guess the destroyer ones are called DLBM.

I'm not sure about most countries. But for the US, surface ships and especially aircraft carriers are use for conventional power projection. When it comes to nuclear weapons, they are placed in subs. The reason is that subs are much more quiet within the US arsenal. If all the ships are build around the same time, the sub can detect and sink a surface ship before the surface fleet can detect and sink a sub. As a result, all the strategic weaponary are placed inside the subs as they are more difficult to detect and sink. In another word, during cold war, the US was not counting on using the carriers much when a war broke out with USSR as USSR possess subs that can sink the carriers. The carriers were for countries such as Libya.

I'm not sure why India do plan to put ballistic missile on a surface ship? Is it because India lack any sub ballistic missile launch technology or these missiles do plan to target only countries without any submarines. China certainly has subs that can detect surface ships and sink them before its subs are detected. Isn't Pakistan looking to modernize its attack subs fleet? With a ballistic missle with such a short range, I can only imagine India develop this for Pakistan.


----------



## yashraj

faithfulguy said:


> Its funny because most ballistic missiles are launched from submarines. As they are called SLBM. I guess the destroyer ones are called DLBM.
> 
> I'm not sure about most countries. But for the US, surface ships and especially aircraft carriers are use for conventional power projection. When it comes to nuclear weapons, they are placed in subs. The reason is that subs are much more quiet within the US arsenal. If all the ships are build around the same time, the sub can detect and sink a surface ship before the surface fleet can detect and sink a sub. As a result, all the strategic weaponary are placed inside the subs as they are more difficult to detect and sink. In another word, during cold war, the US was not counting on using the carriers much when a war broke out with USSR as USSR possess subs that can sink the carriers. The carriers were for countries such as Libya.
> 
> I'm not sure why India do plan to put ballistic missile on a surface ship? Is it because India lack any sub ballistic missile launch technology or these missiles do plan to target only countries without any submarines. China certainly has subs that can detect surface ships and sink them before its subs are detected. Isn't Pakistan looking to modernize its attack subs fleet? With a ballistic missle with such a short range, I can only imagine India develop this for Pakistan.



India already have SLBM it . Sagrika(K-15) with 750 KM range and 1000 KG Payload.


----------



## Sravan

TheBraveHeart said:


> Hey friends,
> Can ny1 tell me, which Indian ships carry "dhanush missiles" ??
> from the pics it looks like the ship is a patrol boat(P 51)!!!
> What is the maximum missiles that can be launched simultaneously, looks like the ship in pics has ability of launching only one at a time!!!
> What about the helos, it seems to be the helo area doesnt it??
> Also, are these pics the latest ones(ie todays launch)??
> thanks



One nuclear war head at a time is not good enough for u


----------



## faithfulguy

yashraj said:


> India already have SLBM it . Sagrika(K-15) with 750 KM range and 1000 KG Payload.



From what I understand, the reactor is not placed in the sub yet. Also, the missiles are not in placed. you make it sound like its in placed and perform patrolling missions. Why exaggerate?


----------



## Chanakyaa

faithfulguy said:


> Interesting. Why does India choose to deploy a ballistic missile on a patrol ship? Isn't ballistic missile suppose to be hosted on subs, especially nuclear ones? There is nothing wrong when a missile is fired from a patrol boats. But its just odd. Either countrie like US, USSR, China, France and England missed something and failed to deploy a missile on a surface ship, much less a patrol ship, or India navy strategic planner really are desperate to deploy a naval base ballistic missile on a surface platforms that others countries regard as strategically unstable. Hopefully, India guard these patrol boats carefully as these smaller boats can easily be stolen, especially by the terrorists.



Well mate, Ballistic Missile is more of a Family rather a term for a single type of missile.

*You are Mixing Tactical Missiles with Strategic Missiles which are Entirely different classes*.

Prithvi and Its Naval Version "Dhanush" is a Tactical Missile Not Intended to destroy cities but Regiments of Army, Large Ships like Destroyers and carriers etc.

Its an offensive Weapon, that is intended to eliminate in approaching enemy.

Now coming To You, as u said .. 



> Isn't ballistic missile suppose to be hosted on subs, especially nuclear ones? There is nothing wrong when a missile is fired from a patrol boats. But its just odd.



Since, a Patrol boat will be far ore effective when equipped with a Tactical Missille, It simply means that ships equipped with Dhanush can be in front line ready to attack any incoming ship with High Accuracy. 
Since, This missile can carry Nukes too, Its a Gr8 offensive weapon.


----------



## TheBraveHeart

faithfulguy said:


> I'm not sure why India do plan to put ballistic missile on a surface ship?


Dude, whats your problem with that? Just because other countries don't do it doesn't mean we shouldn't do it!! In simple words, that may be part of tactical plan, never same for all countries!!!



> Is it because India lack any sub ballistic missile launch technology or these missiles do plan to target only countries without any submarines.



Yes, to a certain extent you are correct, but India doesn't have plans to attack any country without submarines for that any matter any country, care to name a few if you know more!!



> China certainly has subs that can detect surface ships and sink them before its subs are detected.



How on earth do you think, a missile with that kind of range is china centric, for such a thing to happen the ship will have to be in china sea!! But as far as I know, Indian ships are combat ready to fight a country like china only in IOR.



> Isn't Pakistan looking to modernize its attack subs fleet? With a ballistic missle with such a short range, I can only imagine India develop this for Pakistan.


You are bang on target here
!!!


----------



## Chanakyaa

faithfulguy said:


> From what I understand, the reactor is not placed in the sub yet. Also, the missiles are not in placed.* you make it sound like its in placed and perform patrolling missions. *hy exaggerate?



Its correct that the ship will be ready only by 2012-13 but regarding the K-15.

#1. Its a Strategic Missile hence, Most probabley It wont be used in Patrolling vessels, rather cruize missiles are far better choice.

*Vessels carrying K-15, like the INS Arihant will not be patrolling but, remain silent and hidden and wait till an order to launch is given.*

Since India is only once of the Handful of countries that have SLBMs Its really a matter of proud that we have such a missile in our arsenal - that completes our Nuclear Triad.

Moreover, the tech is really difficult to master, so the case of the Bulava Missile and its failures.


----------



## Chanakyaa

> China certainly has subs that can detect surface ships and sink them before its subs are detected. Isn't Pakistan looking to modernize its attack subs fleet? With a ballistic missle with such a short range, I can only imagine India develop this for Pakistan.



India are getting the Best Submarine Killers of the world - The P8s. 
Something China Needs to worry.



> New Delhi. The Indian Navy has signed a $ 2.1+ billion deal for eight highly sophisticated P8-I Multi-mission Maritime Aircraft (MMA) with Boeing in the biggest arms accord yet with the United States.
> 
> Delivery of the aircraft for operations should begin in about four years, or just around the time the US Navy achieves Initial Operational Capability (IOC) after tests lasting four years. The first flight of the aircraft is due in the last quarter of 2009, followed closely by delivery to the US Navy for the start of flight tests at Naval Air Station Patuxent River, Maryland, a Boeing spokesperson from the companys Airborne Anti-Submarine Warfare and Intelligence Programme told India Strategic.
> 
> Indian Navy spokesman Commander Nirad Sinha confirmed the deal, signed here on January 1, adding that the government had accepted the recommendations of the Naval Headquarters and that the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) had cleared the proposal at its last meeting.
> 
> It was apparently part of the several proposals that the CCS cleared to strengthen coastal and sea-based surveillance in the wake of the 26/11 Mumbai attacks by Pakistani terrorists, who had hijacked an Indian fishing vessel to smuggle themselves into India in a well executed commando operation.
> 
> Boeings Vice President and Country Head for Integrated Defence Systems (India) Dr Vivek Lall described the deal as unprecedented as this is the first time that the US is sharing the technology developed for US armed forces with another country at the same time. Canada and Australia are among the other countries looking for this aircraft, he said.
> 
> This is the third big ticket military aviation deal with the US, the other two being the acquisition of three Boeing BBJ VIP jets and six Lockheed Martin C 130J Super Hercules aircraft for Special Operations. The combined value of these two agreements however is lower than that of the MMA deal. The aircraft is much more than the traditional LRMR, in that it would have a tremendous offensive capability to neutralize threatening ships and submarines irrespective of their size and speed.
> 
> The aircraft can also serve as a seaborne command post if required.
> 
> DR Lall declined to give details but said that the Intelligence, Surveillance and Attack suites on board the Indian version designated Boeing P8-I should be the same as those on board the US Navy version designated P8-A, for the simple reason that it would have taken more time and costs to integrate another set of electronics with different specifications on board the aircraft.
> 
> He described the Boeing 737-800 aircraft as an entirely new machine, built around the standard aircraft but developed as a hybrid with wings of Boeing 737-900.
> 
> *Its wings can now carry air to surface missiles and its lower front fuselage has been strengthened as a bomb bay to accommodate Harpoon Block II missiles to engage and neutralize large ships and submarines. The aircraft can also tackle small vessels in coastal defence operations.*


----------



## TheBraveHeart

Sravan said:


> One nuclear war head at a time is not good enough for u



Simple answer is *NO!!* With India's no first use policy how can we be sure on just a single missile?
Anyways, my question was not about nuclear weapons fired!!

I am more concerned about the weight, length of the missile,and carrying capacity of the ship!!


----------



## faithfulguy

XiNiX said:


> India are getting the Best Submarine Killers of the world - The P8s.
> Something China Needs to worry.



This is developed because a Chinese sub pop up among the US career fleet. However, this plane is still in the development stage and won't be ready for a least several years. What US have to hunt down Chinse subs are US subs. As of now, only a sub can kill a sub. Does India plan to purchase US subs? If so, its really something china need to worry in the IOA.


----------



## faithfulguy

XiNiX said:


> Its correct that the ship will be ready only by 2012-13 but regarding the K-15.
> 
> #1. Its a Strategic Missile hence, Most probabley It wont be used in Patrolling vessels, rather cruize missiles are far better choice.
> 
> *Vessels carrying K-15, like the INS Arihant will not be patrolling but, remain silent and hidden and wait till an order to launch is given.*
> 
> Since India is only once of the Handful of countries that have SLBMs Its really a matter of proud that we have such a missile in our arsenal - that completes our Nuclear Triad.
> 
> Moreover, the tech is really difficult to master, so the case of the Bulava Missile and its failures.



Is the K-15 missile equivalent in technology as Bulava missile? Otherwise, why do you say that K-15 is difficult to master. Isn't this technology that US/USSR mastered back in the 50s, France/England in the 60s and China in the 70s? If so, than its old tech. So the fact is that India started late, not its difficult to master. And the comparason of K-15 to Bulava missile is like comparing a Mig 15 to a Su35.


----------



## faithfulguy

TheBraveHeart said:


> Dude, whats your problem with that? Just because other countries don't do it doesn't mean we shouldn't do it!! In simple words, that may be part of tactical plan, never same for all countries!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, to a certain extent you are correct, but India doesn't have plans to attack any country without submarines for that any matter any country, care to name a few if you know more!!
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth do you think, a missile with that kind of range is china centric, for such a thing to happen the ship will have to be in china sea!! But as far as I know, Indian ships are combat ready to fight a country like china only in IOR.
> 
> 
> You are bang on target here
> !!!



In my opinion, its a total waste of money and bad use of technology. But whatever float your boat. Pakistani subs can easily sink these ships without Indian sub support. This just stretch the resoponsibility of the Indian subs..


----------



## Chanakyaa

faithfulguy said:


> Is the K-15 missile equivalent in technology as Bulava missile? Otherwise, why do you say that K-15 is difficult to master. Isn't this technology that US/USSR mastered back in the 50s, France/England in the 60s and China in the 70s? If so, than its old tech. So the fact is that India started late, not its difficult to master. the comparason of K-15 to Bulava missile is like comparing a Mig 15 to a Su35.And



I never said, K15 is better than Bulava. India has made a Good Start, Thats what i meant.

I used the term "Mastered" coz despite of having gr8 stack of missiles Russia is still failing in Bulava.



> Isn't this technology that US/USSR mastered back in the 50s, France/England in the 60s and China in the



Had they mastered it Bulava would have been a success.



> the comparason of K-15 to Bulava missile is like comparing a Mig 15 to a Su35



Wrong.
Missile Effectiveness is Never about Range ONLY.
As per the Reports Bulava has CEP of +-350 Mts, Whille Sagarika has CEP of +- 75 Mts.


> These shortcomings of CEP are being overcome in the latest developmental versions by incorporating of global positioning system (GPS) into the missiles to reduce the CEP to as low as 75 meters and use of solid fuel in the propulsion system.



Now, im stressing on the fact that Missiles be it from india pak or China all are virtually unstopabble and can do the task within the range they are designed for.

Sagarika is NOT designed for 8000 Km as Bulava but does the job well for Its range. 

*I need Not use Concorde to Get to my friends home next door.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lockh33d

IMHO, this test really shouldn't have been done on a patrol ship, since the trajectory angles would be different, not the mention the chance the storage facility on the primary naval vessel the missile is going on is not 100&#37; compatible with the missile itself. Too many factors to consider, why did the military slack out on this one? Anyhow, congrats on the successful test flight.


----------



## Chanakyaa

faithfulguy said:


> In my opinion, its a total waste of money and bad use of technology. But whatever float your boat. Pakistani subs can easily sink these ships without Indian sub support. This just stretch the resoponsibility of the Indian subs..



Well That is once possibility.
But Pak subs have P8 to fear which India is planning to get as many as 20, 8 already ordered .
USN and IN will get the plane together.


----------



## TheBraveHeart

faithfulguy said:


> In my opinion, its a total waste of money and bad use of technology. But whatever float your boat. Pakistani subs can easily sink these ships without Indian sub support. This just stretch the resoponsibility of the Indian subs..



Don't understand why you overstretch Pakistan's ability about submarines!! Yes, their subs are good...but if India has to attack, it won't be a single ship attack...it would be a fleet which will have subs,FFG,DDG,etc..

Another point, if you don't like it or think its a waste, then just stick to it, why you demean others opinions!!


----------



## faithfulguy

XiNiX said:


> I never said, K15 is better than Bulava. India has made a Good Start, Thats what i meant.
> 
> I used the term "Mastered" coz despite of having gr8 stack of missiles Russia is still failing in Bulava.
> 
> 
> 
> Had they mastered it Bulava would have been a success.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> Missile Effectiveness is Never about Range ONLY.
> As per the Reports Bulava has CEP of +-350 Mts, Whille Sagarika has CEP of +- 75 Mts.
> 
> 
> Now, im stressing on the fact that Missiles be it from india pak or China all are virtually unstopabble and can do the task within the range they are designed for.
> 
> Sagarika is NOT designed for 8000 Km as Bulava but does the job well for Its range.
> 
> *I need Not use Concorde to Get to my friends home next door.*



Out of all the stats between Bulava and K-15, you need to pick a statistic that K-15 has over Bulava. Bulava was created to penetrate US ICBM missile defence that US supposely given up. A very advance weapon as compare to k-15. Also, I never discuss range or accuracy as the difference between the two missiles. But the reality is that K-15 is something that other countries can do decades ago doesn't make it hard to master.


----------



## Chanakyaa

faithfulguy said:


> Out of all the stats between Bulava and K-15, you need to pick a statistic that K-15 has over Bulava. Bulava was created to penetrate US ICBM missile defence that US supposely given up. A very advance weapon as compare to k-15. Also, I never discuss range or accuracy as the difference between the two missiles. But the reality is that K-15 is something that other countries can do decades ago doesn't make it hard to master.



Let me explain you.
K-15 is unique not for anything else but coz, India got the ability to launch under water missiles.

*Now Underwater Missile capability + Agni III/Agni V = An SLBM with range 5000KM-12000 KM.*

So the breakthrough is not that of anything else but the capability of underwater launches, rest is NOW on Indian Government to allow or disallow or when to get a more longer range missile, for example Agni V Development is NOT being perused at a pace as Angi I and II.



> But the reality is that K-15 is something that other countries can do decades ago doesn't make it hard to master.



*Do u even know how many countries CAN actually launch underwater Missiles ?*

*ONLY 6 . Excluding Pakistan.
So u see Its not only hard but rather very difficult else Most countries would have it.
Forget Decades my friend, even China will deploy it Only in 2010.
*


----------



## unicorn148

umairp said:


> Nice Achievement. When is it going to be delivered to Army/Navy?



its already delivered its a naval version of pruthvi 2 its already inducted in both navy and army


----------



## unicorn148

faithfulguy said:


> From what I understand, the reactor is not placed in the sub yet. Also, the missiles are not in placed. you make it sound like its in placed and perform patrolling missions. Why exaggerate?



the reactor is placed in the sub and its in testing phase and testing of K 15 is also over and india is planing to increase the range of it


----------



## aimarraul

the only reason india put a ballistic missile on the ship is because she didn't have SSBN before,this test is meaningless


----------



## Metallic




----------



## Tejas-MkII

Scientists now brace up for Agni tests in Jan

*Scientists now brace up for Agni tests in Jan *


Express News ServiceFirst Published : 15 Dec 2009 04:20:00 AM ISTLast Updated : 15 Dec 2009 07:39:02 AM IST

BALASORE: After the twin failures of Indias first long range missile Agni-II, the successful trial of nuke-capable surface-to-surface Dhanush missile came as a face saver for the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). *Now the organisation is eyeing the success of the two proposed tests of Agni-II and Agni-III missiles in January.*

Dhanush, Naval version of Prithvi ballistic missile, was flight tested by the Indian Navy from the warship INS Subhadra, 35 km away from Balasore coast yesterday.

With the test, *India has joined the elite club of US and China which have the similar kind of missiles in their arsenal.*

Defence sources said, *the missile travelled almost 350 km within nearly 500 seconds before zeroing in on the target with a circular error probability (CEP) of less than 10 metres.*
It met the velocity, height and guidance parameters. The flight path was very smooth without any variation and deviation'', said ITR director SP Dash.

The pre-decided coordinates - elevation, trajectory and azimuth were also well as expected and the missile splashed down at the target point with pinpoint accuracy, added Dash.

Buoyed by the success, the DRDO scientists are now planning a fresh trial of the 2000-km plus range Agni-II missile. The trial will be conducted by the Indian Army.

Earlier, in May and November the missile trials conducted by the Army had failed to deliver desired results.

In the last test the missile developed a technical snag during the ignition of the second stage and its flex nozzle did not function properly.

Sources said, the user trial will be followed by a developmental trial of the countrys longest 3500-km range missile Agni-III.

Agni-III, which has a velocity of five km per second, is a short and stubby, two-stage missile that weighs 48.3 tonnes and is 16.7 metres tall with an overall diameter of 1.8 meters. It can carry both conventional and nuclear warheads weighing around 1.5 tonnes.

It will be propelled by solid fuels, facilitating swifter deployment compared to missiles using a mix of solid and liquid fuels.

Agni-II has already been inducted in the armed forces. Even though the Agni-III is said to be ready for induction* but still it will require two or three more tests before it can go for limited series production (LSP) trials by the armed forces. However, two years more will be required for its operational deployment,* the sources added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

PIB Press Release

*Joint development of missiles*

Procurement of defence items including missiles is made from various indigenous as well as foreign sources including Israel in accordance with the well laid down defence procurement procedure. This is a continuous process undertaken for the modernization of the Armed Forces to keep them in a state of readiness to meet any eventuality.

Defence Research Development Organization (DRDO) has undertaken joint development of missiles, Long Range Surface-to-Air Missile (LRSAM) for Indian navy and Medium Range Surface to Air Missile (MRSAM) for Indian Air Force with M/s Israel Aircraft Industries (IAI), Israel. The cost of project for LRSAM is Rs. 2606.02 crore and cost of project for MRSAM is Rs. 10075 crore. Both the missiles being developed are comparable in performance and cost to missiles available in their class in the world market.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Asaduddin Owaisi in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Chanakyaa

aimarraul said:


> the only reason india put a ballistic missile on the ship is because she didn't have SSBN before,this test is meaningless



Mate, Think about it, then it would have been better to start with a Agni I rather stick to 300KM Prithvi Class Missile, which would have given a Range Advantage.

Since, its meaningless to have a long range missile on a Floating vessel that can be eaisily detected, its wise to have Only Offensive and Tactical Missiles ( which is why we see Dhanush being employed ) on board.

Long Range Missiles, Strategic Type, is good only if can be protected well - INS Arihant comes to the picture.


----------



## sudhir007

*BrahMos phase II: Deadline for land set IDRW.ORG*


The second phase development of BrahMos Aerospace Thiruvananthapuram Ltd (BATL) now hinges on a State Government promise to find the necessary land by March 31.Last week, the government held a meeting and assured that necessary land will be found for the Airports Authority of India (AAI) by March 31. We hope everything will go smoothly, BATL CEO and managing director and DRDO chief controller (R&D) Dr A. Sivathanu Pillai said on the sidelines of a function here on Saturday.For launching the second phase of the cruise missile programme, BATL had identified 7.15 acres of land adjacent to its Chakkai plant.This land belongs to the Indian Air Force (IAF). The IAF has, in principle, agreed to hand over the land, but on the condition that they be allotted land elsewhere. The IAF needs land to build accommodation for its personnel. The State Governments plan is to acquire land near Chakkai for the Airport Authority of India (AAI) for the development of the Thiruvananthapuram International Airport and provide substitute land for the IAF there, so the latter can hand over its plot to BATL.Unlike in other states, land is a big problem here. We understand that. But we are sure things will go smoothly, said Sivathanu Pillai, who envisages a bigger role for Thiruvananthapuram and BATL once the Aerospace industry boom gets going in earnest.The BrahMos (an amalgam of Brahmaputra and Moskva) missile programme is a joint venture between India and Russia. When Brah- Mos Aerospace took over stateowned KELTE C in 2007, the promise was that the first missile will be rolled out from Thiruvananthapuram in three years time.


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Poor ammo handling kills two airmen*

TNN 29 December 2009, 02:45am IST

JAISALMER/NEW DELHI: In yet another case of mishandling of ammunition, two airmen were killed and at least three others injured when old missiles 
exploded while being transported at the Pokhran firing ranges near Jaisalmer on Monday. 

The mishap apparently took place when the missile and their propellants, whose shelf-life had expired, were being off-loaded from a truck at the Chandan range. 

''The old ammunition had been brought from Gujarat for disposal at the range. IAF has ordered a court of inquiry into the incident,'' said an official. 

This comes soon after a young Army officer was killed during a firing exercise at Deolali in Maharashtra after an artillery shell burst near him.

Link : Poor ammo handling kills two airmen - India - The Times of India


----------



## Hulk

AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer said:


> *Poor ammo handling kills two airmen*
> 
> TNN 29 December 2009, 02:45am IST
> 
> JAISALMER/NEW DELHI: In yet another case of mishandling of ammunition, two airmen were killed and at least three others injured when old missiles
> exploded while being transported at the Pokhran firing ranges near Jaisalmer on Monday.
> 
> The mishap apparently took place when the missile and their propellants, whose shelf-life had expired, were being off-loaded from a truck at the Chandan range.
> 
> ''The old ammunition had been brought from Gujarat for disposal at the range. IAF has ordered a court of inquiry into the incident,'' said an official.
> 
> This comes soon after a young Army officer was killed during a firing exercise at Deolali in Maharashtra after an artillery shell burst near him.
> 
> Link : Poor ammo handling kills two airmen - India - The Times of India



Hope someone is working on fixing these problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

indianrabbit said:


> Hope someone is working on fixing these problems.



Sir Indian ...... Who and when he (someone) will start realizing his resposibilities? Why your technical teams they are fail to handle their job?Why they dont examine intently all the staff before they carry such a deadly Ammunition? Sir Indian dont you think technical staff in our Arm forces they are not organized? this is a limit of irresponsibility.


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Steps taken to modify BrahMos missile*

Nagercoil (TN), Dec 31 (PTI) Steps are being taken to modify the BrahMos missile to be used both by the Air Force and Army, Dr Siva Thanu Pillai, Chief Controller (R&D , Defence Research and Development Organisation said here today.

Efforts are on to develop the supersonic BrahMos-2 missile, Pillai, also CEO and MD, BrahMos Aerospace, told reporters.

Steps have been taken to manufacture parts of the missile from the Army Research Centre at Thiruvanathapuram and the "first stage" is in progress, he added.

BrahMos missile, a joint venture of India and Russia, was well received in the international community and some countries are eager to buy the missile, the DRDO chief controller added.

The test of an upgraded BrahMos supersonic cruise missile failed twice in this year after which the Army refused to accept the weapon unless proved. The third test, however, in March hit the bull's eye.

Link : fullstory .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinshuk

any idea of when the next trial for agni II. first night trial had failed.


----------



## Kinshuk

And no one in the media questioned DRDO regarding the missiles that have already been added to the arsenal. who will make sure that the same problem will be rectified in all the missiles already produced? please enlighten me.

And the way DRDO reacts when something goes wrong always turns me off.

Are we going to conduct more tests in future for agni III? 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Veer

Kinshuk said:


> any idea of when the next trial for agni II. first night trial had failed.



Agni II & III will be tested around Republic Day (20-25 jan 2010)


----------



## Kinshuk

Veer said:


> Agni II & III will be tested around Republic Day (20-25 jan 2010)



I hope they come up with something flawless. And why republic day? seems they are quite sure it won't fail this time. Though agni III had not failed 

it was agni II.


----------



## RPK

DRDO braces up for a series of tests

BALASORE: The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) which is planning a series of missile tests in the next few months has a host of challenges before it to fit into the defence requirements of the country in the light of the heightening tension in and around India.


Sources said, at least five different ranges and variants of missiles are likely to be tested by the defence scientists and Indian Army in the first quarter of the year. The missiles to be tested from the integrated test range (ITR) off the Orissa coast are India&#8217;s longest range Agni-III, Agni-II, an interceptor, Shourya (the land version of submarine launched ballistic missile K-15) and BrahMos.

While 2000 km plus range Agni-II missile is scheduled for trial between January 6 and 9, the 3500 km range Agni-III will be test-fired by this month end.

The three other missile tests will be conducted one after another to gauge their accuracy and performances, said a source at the ITR in Chandipur-on-sea.

Defence analysts feel the scientists have to come out credibly to hold high the reputation of DRDO and to fit into the shoes of eminent defence scientists like APJ Abdul Kalam. &#8216;&#8217;Challenges are many and it is yet to see how it comes over the failures of the preceding years. Success and failures although tread along, keeping in view the defence requirements of the country, people have got a zero tolerance level as far as failures of the DRDO is concerned,&#8217;&#8217; they remarked.

&#8216;&#8217;While BrahMos and Shourya will be test fired from the ITR at Chandipur from a silo launcher, the Agni variants will be tested from the Wheelers Island off Dhamra coast in Bhadrak district.

During the advanced air defence (AAD) interceptor test, a Prithvi missile, modified to mimic a hostile ballistic missile with a 300 km -1,000 km range, will be fired from the Chandipur base and will be intercepted by another missile fired few seconds later from Wheeler Island,&#8221; said a defence scientist.

Defence sources said, the 2000 km plus range Agni-II missile, which was first tested in 1999 has a length of 21 meters, a diameter of 1.3 meters and weighs 19 tonnes. Having South China as the main target, the missile is designed to carry a one-tonne weapon. The Agni-III has a range of over 3,000 km and is capable of carrying both conventional and nuclear warheads. &#8216;&#8217;India is now developing Agni-V having a strike range of 5000 km which will probably fly in the air early next year,&#8217;&#8217; said a source.

Apart from its long range missiles, the DRDO is now focusing on the ballistic missile defence (BMD) system. As part of the project it has already developed two interceptors &#8211; exo-atmospheric (outside the atmosphere) and endo-atmospheric (within the atmosphere).

&#8216;&#8217;While the exo-atmospheric PAD has been tested twice, the second test of the endo-atmospheric AAD interceptor will be conducted this time,&#8217;&#8217; the source informed.

Similarly, the newly developed 600-km range &#8216;Shourya&#8217; ballistic missile, which can be fired from underground silos unlike the Prithvi and Agni missiles will be tested for the second time.

It is meant to boost the country&#8217;s second strike capabilities.

Significantly, Shourya missiles can remain camouflaged in underground silos from enemy surveillance or satellites till they are fired from the special storage-cum-launch canisters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag

*DRDO braces up for a series of tests*



> BALASORE: The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) which is planning a series of missile tests in the next few months has a host of challenges before it to fit into the defence requirements of the country in the light of the heightening tension in and around India.
> 
> Sources said, at least five different ranges and variants of missiles are likely to be tested by the defence scientists and Indian Army in the first quarter of the year. *The missiles to be tested from the integrated test range (ITR) off the Orissa coast are Indias longest range Agni-III, Agni-II, an interceptor, Shourya (the land version of submarine launched ballistic missile K-15) and BrahMos.*
> 
> While 2000 km plus range Agni-II missile is scheduled for trial between January 6 and 9, the 3500 km range Agni-III will be test-fired by this month end.
> 
> The three other missile tests will be conducted one after another to gauge their accuracy and performances, said a source at the ITR in Chandipur-on-sea.
> 
> Defence analysts feel the scientists have to come out credibly to hold high the reputation of DRDO and to fit into the shoes of eminent defence scientists like APJ Abdul Kalam. Challenges are many and it is yet to see how it comes over the failures of the preceding years. Success and failures although tread along, keeping in view the defence requirements of the country, people have got a zero tolerance level as far as failures of the DRDO is concerned, they remarked.
> While BrahMos and Shourya will be test fired from the ITR at Chandipur from a silo launcher, the Agni variants will be tested from the Wheelers Island off Dhamra coast in Bhadrak district.
> 
> During the advanced air defence (AAD) interceptor test, a Prithvi missile, modified to mimic a hostile ballistic missile with a 300 km -1,000 km range, will be fired from the Chandipur base and will be intercepted by another missile fired few seconds later from Wheeler Island, said a defence scientist.
> 
> Defence sources said, the 2000 km plus range Agni-II missile, which was first tested in 1999 has a length of 21 meters, a diameter of 1.3 meters and weighs 19 tonnes. Having South China as the main target, the missile is designed to carry a one-tonne weapon. The Agni-III has a range of over 3,000 km and is capable of carrying both conventional and nuclear warheads. India is now developing Agni-V having a strike range of 5000 km which will probably fly in the air early next year, said a source.
> 
> Apart from its long range missiles, the DRDO is now focusing on the ballistic missile defence (BMD) system. As part of the project it has already developed two interceptors  exo-atmospheric (outside the atmosphere) and endo-atmospheric (within the atmosphere).
> While the exo-atmospheric PAD has been tested twice, the second test of the endo-atmospheric AAD interceptor will be conducted this time, the source informed.
> 
> Similarly, the newly developed 600-km range Shourya ballistic missile, which can be fired from underground silos unlike the Prithvi and Agni missiles will be tested for the second time.
> 
> It is meant to boost the countrys second strike capabilities.
> Significantly, Shourya missiles can remain camouflaged in underground silos from enemy surveillance or satellites till they are fired from the special storage-cum-launch canisters.



DRDO braces up for a series of tests

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deckingraj

*Two Astra missiles successfully test fired*

*Achieving a new milestone, India on Monday successfully test-fired two indigenously developed air-to-air missiles Astra in quick succession from the Integrated Test Range at Chandipur in Orissa.* 

The beyond visual range (BVR) missiles were test-fired from a ground launcher in the launch pad No. 2 of the ITR complex at about 9.45 am and 12.06 pm, defence sources said.
*
Describing both the trials as successful, they said the data of the flight test was being thoroughly analysed.*

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) scientists said Astra was a *futuristic missile and it could intercept targets at supersonic speeds between mach 1.2 to 1.4 (mach one is equivalent to 1236 kmph.)*
*
The tests on the missiles navigation, control, air frame, propulsion and other subsystem have been validated, they said.*

The complex missile system would *undergo some more trials before being made fully operational, they said.*

The single stage, solid fuel Astra missile* is more advanced in its category than the contemporary BVR missiles and it is capable of engaging and destroying highly manoeuvrable supersonic aerial targets*, defence sources said.

Though the exact range of todays trial was not disclosed, scientists are working to ensure that Astra performs effectively at different altitudes  one, *cruising at an altitude of 15 km with 90 to 110 km range, another at an altitude up to 30,000 ft having a range of 44 km and the third, at sea level with a range of 30 km.*

Astra had earlier been test-fired from the ITR at the ground level several times, the sources added. 

The Hindu : News / National : Two Astra missiles successfully test fired

***********************************************************

Can't sleep due to jet lag but the news gave me much needed smile....


----------



## mahmoodadeel

Daily Express News Story


----------



## deesu

"The single stage, solid fuel &#8216;Astra&#8217; missile &#8220;is more advanced in its category than the contemporary BVR missiles and it is capable of engaging and destroying highly manoeuvrable supersonic aerial targets,&#8221; "

What does this mean???


----------



## brahmastra

I got a question.
Astra got speed of mach 1.2 to 1.4. Is it enough to 'catch' high speed fighter planes?


----------



## gogbot

brahmastra said:


> I got a question.
> Astra got speed of mach 1.2 to 1.4. Is it enough to 'catch' high speed fighter planes?



you have to keep in mind the speed of the Plane firing the missile as well.

The recent tests i believe were ground tests where the Missile was fired from a stationary point. in this test it reached a speed of mach 1.4 on its way to trajectory

Put it on plane already traveling at High speed and then fire the missile.

Since it already has momentum and rapid acceleration. It will be able to close in on targets in is effective range.

The missile can fly at mach 4

But in most missions is likely to achieve a speed of mach 2.2 when fired depending on the aircraft's speed.

The missile has a strike range of 20-40 km

and maximum of 80km

how long does it take for a mach 2 missile to cover that distance


----------



## brahmastra

^^^ is it practical to always fly at high speed(> mach 2) to fire BVR missile.?


----------



## gogbot

brahmastra said:


> ^^^ is it practical to always fly at high speed(> mach 2) to fire BVR missile.?



of course not.
But the missiles range and sped can increase when you already do the work of braking thew sound barrier.

Just add up the numbers.

dude you know the missile can accelerate up to at least Mach 1.2 on its own.

Mach 1.2 = 408.34800 m / s

how fast does the plane normal travel at lets say mach 0.8. for one particular engagement

Mach 0.8 = 272.23200 m / s

that means when its fired its already traveling at 272.23200 m / s.
Momentum carrier over.

Now since the missile is already in motion it wont need that extra amount of thrust to get it into motion. So that just goes towards acceleration.

The missile will reach its maximum trust in a matter of seconds, and then continue to accelerate. Its really fast, you are underestimating the speeds that it is traveling at. it will shoot past mach 2 easily, even at that speed.

Now jet engines can never accelerate as fast a missile with solid fuel or ramjets. In a head on engagement they have no hope of running away.

In a tail chase then speed becomes a factor at its maximum range of 80 km.

That's why the strike range is 20-40 km for tail chase.

The missile can take speeds of greater than Mach 4.

Its a BVR missile capable of engaging jet fighter aircraft.
That's its basic role, If it cant even do that then why would the IAF even look at it.

You would not be asking these question's if it was made by the Americans would you ?


----------



## Red Dwarf

Correct if I'm wrong. Can these type of BVR missile do twist and turns when its near the target or when the target takes evasive actions.


----------



## RPK

*Agni missile to get multiple warheads* 

Ajai Shukla / Hyderabad January 28, 2008 

If the Bhabha Atomic Research Centre is the heart of Indias nuclear deterrent, the Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL) in Hyderabad is its limbs and sinews. 

The ASL Director, Avinash Chander, takes us through a spotless assembly room, where technicians are bolting sensitive instruments into the nose of a giant Agni-3 missile. It is eerie; before long, this very missile will roar off a launch pad on Wheelers Island in Orissa. 

It will travel 350 km above the earth, re-enter the atmosphere at a speed of 5 kilometers per second, experiencing temperatures of 3000 degrees centigrade. 

But the scientists here are cheerfully confident of repeating last Aprils success, and proving the missiles ability to deliver a one-and-a-half-ton nuclear bomb to within 100 metres of a target 3000 kilometers away. 

And that is routine stuff, compared to what Indias Chief Controller of Missiles and Strategic Systems (CC-MSS), Dr VK Saraswat, has divulged to Business Standard. 

He says that ASL is now working on new warhead technologies, which will equip the Agni-3 and all future missiles. The new warheads (usually nuclear bombs) will be capable of sneaking through enemy anti-ballistic missile (ABM) defences, fooling enemy radars and dodging enemy missiles. 

The Agnis new warheads, says the DRDO, will include five cutting-edge technologies: 

They will be multiple warheads (Multiple Independently Targetable Re-entry Vehicles, or MIRVs), with each missile delivering several warheads at the same, or even different, targets. Decoy warheads, which will be fired alongside the genuine warheads, so that enemys missiles are wasted in attacking decoys, rather than the real warheads. Manoeuvring warheads, which will weave through the atmosphere, dodging enemy missiles that are fired at it. Stealth technologies to make the warheads invisible to enemy radars. Changing warheads thermal signatures, to confuse the enemys infrared seekers. 

The decision to go in for enhanced warhead capabilities stems from growing ABM capabilities with many countries, including India, which has already conducted two successful ABM tests in Nov 2006 and Dec 2007, and plans a comprehensive two-stage ABM test this June. 

Dr Saraswat says, As we are developing missile defences, other countries are also doing that. Im sure our immediate adversaries will also try, or they will acquire, so our future missiles should counter the threat of interception by anti-missile defences. 

The DRDO is already working on the technologies for these new systems, even though government sanction has not been formally taken. 

Dr Saraswat says that, The government sanction for that is just coming, but practically you can say it is received, because we have been asked to go ahead and the work is already on. 

By 2015-2020, according to current planning, Indias missile force will consist mainly of Agni-3 and Agni-4 missiles, all of them equipped with new-generation warheads. 

The 5000-km range Agni-4 is also referred to as the Agni-3+, because it is almost identical in technology to the Agni-3. Its extra range comes merely from reducing its weight by making its rockets from composite materials, rather than the maraging steel, which is presently used. The Agni-4 is slated for its first flight trials in 2009. 

The failure of the first Agni-3 flight test in July 2006 is now a distant memory. Avinash Chander is confident that, after two successful tests this year, an army unit will be equipped by 2009 with operational Agni-3 missiles. 

The officers and jawans will soon move to Hyderabad, and learn to prepare and launch the missile. The army already has two Agni units: one equipped with 700-km Agni-1 missiles, the other with the 2000-km Agni-2. 

The new Agni-3 missiles will all be assembled here in ASL. Unlike every other weapon system, there is no series production line for Agni missiles. Instead, selected Indian partners manufacture individual parts of the missile, which are then integrated in ASL and handed over to the army. Avinash Chander points out that the missile is 100% indigenous, with most of it produced by private industry. 

The ASL Director says, Agni has funded industry to create that infrastructure, so that we get the best of products. We are funding seed capital where necessary, and the money is recovered from the supplies that are made. With infrastructure costs so high, and the production numbers being limited, we invest... and ask the industry to manage the product.

(Indian) Agni missile to get multiple warheads

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## RPK

The Hindu : Opinion / Editorials : India&#8217;s latest strategic weapon



*India&#8217;s latest strategic weapon *




With the flawless flight of Agni-III on Wednesday, a powerful new weapon &#8212; and one that can be built upon in the years to come &#8212; is practically ready to enter India&#8217;s strategic arsenal. While Agni-I can reach places 700 km away and Agni-II can take its warhead some 2,000 km, the all-solid, two-stage Agni-III missile has a range of over 3,500 km. Thus, the new missile will give the country&#8217;s strategic forces the ability to strike well beyond the imme diate neighbourhood. Moreover, adding a small third stage to the Agni-III configuration would produce a missile with a range of 5,000 km or more. Given DRDO&#8217;s proven solid propulsion capabilities, this should pose no major problem. Indeed, senior officials of the Defence Research and Development Organisation have stated that design work on Agni-IV has begun. *It is noteworthy that Agni-III and its future variants, with a diameter of two metres, will be the first Indian missiles having the potential to be equipped with Multiple Independently-Targetable Re-entry Vehicles (MIRV). A single missile with MIRV can carry several nuclear warheads*, each of which can target a different place. However, unlike the addition of a third stage, creating MIRV capability could pose significant technological challenges, especially in terms of reducing the size and weight of the warheads.

Across the border, Pakistan has been repeatedly testing Shaheen-II, its missile with the longest range that can strike much of India. Last month, the missile was fired twice in a space of three days. China, meanwhile, is in the process of modernising its strategic forces and switching from liquid-fuelled ballistic missiles to solid-propellant ones that can be launched quickly. Its latest submarine-launched ballistic missile, the JL-2, and the land-based variant of the missile, the DF-31, could soon be operationally deployed. A study published last year by analysts at the National Institute of Advanced Studies in Bangalore indicated that the JL-2/DF-31, with a diameter of two metres, was in fact a three-stage missile with MIRV capability. The missile&#8217;s three warheads might be arranged around a small third stage with a diameter of about one metre. They estimated that the missile in its MIRV configuration could have a range of about 8,000 km. With just a single warhead, the JL-2/DF-31&#8217;s range would increase to 12,000-14,000 km. Fortunately, all this activity on the missile front has not dampened overtures of friendship and efforts to reduce sources of tension between India and its nuclear-armed neighbours. Rather, it reflects a strategic mindset that seeks to augment military capability as a way of keeping the peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Dwarf

Does this mean that the next Agni 3 test is meant for testing its Mirv feature ?.


----------



## RPK

What makes 5000 km range Agni-5 missile deadlier: Rediff.com India News

*What makes 5000 km range Agni-5 missile deadlier*

The Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL) in Hyderabad, which develops India's [ Images ] strategic (long-range, nuclear-tipped) missiles, has dramatically increased the options for its forthcoming Agni-5 missile by making it highly road-mobile, or easily transportable by road.

That enables the Agni-5 to reach targets far beyond its stated 5,000-km range by quickly moving closer to the target. In a hypothetical war against, say, Sweden, an Agni-5 launcher, stationed near Bangalore, would be unable to strike Stockholm, 7,000 km away. But moving by road to Amritsar [ Images ] would bring Stockholm within range.

Similarly, moving the Agni-5 to northeast India would bring even Harbin, China's northernmost city, within striking range. From various places across India, the Agni-5 can reach every continent except North and South America.

The Agni-5 will be the first canisterised, road-mobile missile in India's arsenal, similar to the Dongfeng-31A that created ripples during China's National Day Military Parade in Beijing [ Images ] on October 1. India's current long-range missile, the Agni-3, a non-canisterised missile, can only be moved with difficulty from one place to another.

In many other respects, the Agni-5, which is scheduled to make its first flight in early-2011, carries forward the Agni-3 pedigree. With composites used extensively to reduce weight, and a third stage added on (the Agni-3 was a two-stage missile), the Agni-5 can fly 1,500 km further than the 3,500-km Agni-3.

"The Agni-5 is specially tailored for road-mobility," explains Avinash Chander, Director, ASL. "With the canister having been successfully developed, all India's future land-based strategic missiles will be canisterised as well".

Made of maraging steel, a canister must provide a hermitically sealed atmosphere that preserves the missile for years. During firing, the canister must absorb enormous stresses when a thrust of 300to 400 tonnes is generated to eject the 50-tonne missile.

Canister technology was first developed in India for the Brahmos cruise missile. But it was the K-15 underwater-launched missile, developed here in Hyderabad for India's nuclear-powered submarine, INS Arihant [ Images ], which fully overcame the technological hurdles in canisterising ballistic missiles.

Another major technological breakthrough that will beef up the Agni-5 is ASL's success in developing and testing MIRVs (multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles). An MIRV, atop an Agni-5 missile, comprises three to 10 separate nuclear warheads. Each warhead can be assigned to a separate target, separated by hundreds of kilometres; alternatively, two or more warheads can be assigned to one target.

"We have made major progress on the MIRVs in the last two years," is all that Avinash Chander is willing to say on the subject.

Nevertheless, extensive testing still lies ahead for this highly complex technology. MIRVs will be deployed on the Agni-5 only after another 4-5 years.

While MIRV technology is similar to launching multiple satellites through a space rocket, a missile requires far greater accuracy. A satellite would be considered in correct orbit even it is a kilometre higher or lower than planned.

But each warhead in an MIRV must impact within 40 metres of its target. With such high accuracies, even small nuclear warheads are sufficient for the job.

Strategic planners consider MIRVs essential, given India's declared "no first use" nuclear policy. Even after an enemy has hit India with a full-fledged nuclear strike, destroying or incapacitating much of the strategic arsenal, a handful of surviving Indian missiles must be capable of retaliating with massive and unacceptable damage. Multiple warheads on a handful of Agni-5 missiles would constitute such a capability.

MIRVs also enable a single missile to overwhelm the enemy's missile defences. Tracking and shooting down multiple warheads are far more difficult than intercepting a single warhead.

Providing each warhead with the capability to maneuver, and dodge enemy interceptor missiles, increases survivability further. The MIRV warheads are also being given electronic packages for jamming enemy radars.


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Red Dwarf said:


> Does this mean that the next Agni 3 test is meant for testing its Mirv feature ?.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RPK

AGNI 5 is rumored to have upto 10 warheads on it's MIRV an even more technically challenging achievement.

Mighty India Power: Missile breakthrough: Agni-V poised for a global reach

Another major technological breakthrough that will beef up the Agni-5 is ASL's success in developing and testing MIRVs (multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles). An MIRV, atop an Agni-5 missile, comprises three to 10 separate nuclear warheads. Each warhead can be assigned to a separate target, separated by hundreds of kilometres; alternatively, two or more warheads can be assigned to one target.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

http://www.cdi.org/PDFs/IndiaMIRV.pdf
*
Are MIRVs and Satellite Integration and Dispensation Mutually Inclusive?*

An Analysis of India&#8217;s Capabilities
April 10, 2008
Kartik Bommakanti
Despite some differences, integration of satellites and their orbital dispensation, and integration of multiple warheads and their delivery vehicles are often treated as though they are identical processes. This paper first briefly looks at the extent to which satellite integration and dispensing capabilities assisted in the development of Multiple Independently Targetable Re-entry Vehicle (MIRV) technology in the United States. It then will demonstrate that concerns about India-U.S. civilian space cooperation leading to India&#8217;s development of a MIRV capability are misguided. India already possesses incipient capabilities to MIRV its missiles, but this does not mean that it can immediately secure a full-fledged MIRV capability, because there are a range of conditions that would affect its development of MIRV technology. As a cautionary note, the detailed effort here is intended to outline what India is potentially capable of doing; therefore the following analysis should not be construed as meaning that India will or should do the things laid out.
There are five key technologies that are vital for the development of MIRV technology. These are: rocket engines that are restartable, vernier rockets or engines, inertial guidance technology that has high reliability and precision, re-entry vehicles that are highly accurate, and high efficiency miniaturized warheads.1 A MIRV &#8220;bus&#8221; is a receptacle that carries the re-entry vehicles, which carry the warhead, and the guidance and control systems are built into the upper stage of the missile.2 The bus is maneuverable, makes efficient on-orbit trajectory shifts, and releases each re-entry vehicle in sequence.3 To attain these fine adjustments and movement, vernier rockets or engines are used to draw the bus away from the rapidly dropping re-entry vehicles.4
The defining feature of MIRVed missiles is their capability to deliver multiple warheads along separate trajectories.5 MIRVs provide targeting flexibility, whether it is against a single target or against multiple targets. They can be used to target several areas, provided they are within the ambit of separation generated by the MIRVs, in effect within its footprint.6
In the United States during the 1960s, the direct conceptual and technological forerunner to the MIRV system was the Titan III Tran-stage, a Post Boost Control System (PBCS) or &#8220;bus&#8221; that was developed for delivering multiple satellite payloads into orbit.7 The Transtage represented a true &#8220;bus,&#8221; but it did not proffer any tangible benefits in achieving the accuracy necessary for delivering multiple warheads.8 The Transtage demonstrated how stopping and restarting its hypergolic (liquid propellants) engine and its capacity to shift orbit to emplace satellites on different orbital trajectories could assist in the realization of a MIRV capability.9
As a declassified Department of Defense (DOD) document reveals, MIRV development can be traced as such: &#8220;Fallout gained from several space programs, not all associated with military space applications, was a series of developments directly adaptable to the realization of maneuverable platforms for ICBM use.&#8221;10
Given the dual-use nature of space technology, what can one make of the claims that increased civilian space cooperation between the United States and India will result in transfer of technology that may bring integration and delivery capabilities warheads into India&#8217;s arsenal? The National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) is poised to send two instruments aboard India&#8217;s Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle (PSLV) in 2008. Raising concerns about India-U.S. civilian space cooperation, one analyst, Jennifer Kline, reached the suggestive conclusion that technical &#8220;know-how&#8221; about satellite integration capabilities will enable India to MIRV its ballistic missiles:
While there is little concern that the inclusion of the M3 and Mini-SAR on the Chandrayaan-I will result in a technology transfer of any great significance, there remain lingering apprehensions among some Washington-based missile experts about the potential transfer of &#8220;tacit knowledge&#8221; skills in the form of payload integration assistance for the lunar mission that might later be exploited for military functions. The principal concern is that if U.S. system integration specialists work with Indian engineers to demonstrate the best method for integrating payloads into space vehicles, then critical tacit knowledge skills that can only be learned by "doing" will transfer into the hands of the Indian engineers. This know-how is also relevant to certain military activities, such as integrating multiple nuclear warhead payloads into inter-continental ballistic missiles (ICBMs). In the late 1990s, a major controversy erupted when two U.S. firms, Loral and Hughes Aircraft, were found to have transferred tacit knowledge of this kind to China during discussions aimed at overcoming technical obstacles to the successful launch of their satellites on Chinese space launch vehicles. Similarly, any U.S. assistance in preparing the Indian lunar mission with regard to automated deployment structures in space could conceivably help India develop penetration aids for its ballistic missiles, which might reduce the effectiveness of U.S. missile defense systems. Indeed, the possibility that transferred U.S. technology might be utilized for improving Indian ICBMs or for expanding Indian capacity to construct ICBMs remains a major source of controversy in the U.S.-India space cooperation deal.11
This point is often regurgitated and incidentally became one reason for suspending American commercial satellite launches from Chinese space launch vehicles in the late 1990s. Just as there was no substantive reason for suspending cooperation with China then, there is nothing to be concerned about current or expanded India-U.S. space cooperation either.
A brief retrospective would help clarify some issues. In 1998, controversy erupted in the United States over the telecom giant Motorola&#8217;s alleged transfer to China of the Iridium Smart Dispenser. Motorola&#8217;s Smart Dispenser releases multiple satellites into orbit, which some alleged enabled the Chinese to develop a MIRV capability.12 But as the House Select Subcommittee report on China&#8217;s space and missile forces, also known as the Cox report, noted in 1998, &#8220;The PRC [People&#8217;s Republic of China, or China] has demonstrated all of the techniques that are required for developing a MIRV bus, and that the PRC could develop a MIRV dispensing platform within a short period of time after making a decision to proceed.&#8221;13 This statement is reinforced by two additional facts. As early as 1981, China had dispensed three satellites from a single platform which gave &#8220;it an incipient multiple-warhead capability.&#8221;14 Secondly, Motorola did not transfer design
information of the Iridium dispenser; instead, the company laid out specific technological parameters based on which Chinese engineers developed through indigenous effort a satellite dispenser to Motorola&#8217;s needs.15 The obvious conclusion one immediately derives is that China already wielded the technological precursors for the development of a MIRV capability and no real net technology transfer actually accrued to China&#8217;s MIRV development program.
As China expert Michael Swaine noted in 1998, &#8220;Among those who look at Chinese military capabilities, there&#8217;s a fairly strong degree of skepticism about the extent to which China&#8217;s relationship with U.S. commercial satellite makers has resulted in significant advances in its long-range military missile capabilities.&#8221;16
This applies to India as well. The technical fallacy is that the two NASA instruments will be fixed to one of the satellites. As Subrata Ghoshroy, a former analyst with the Government Accountability Office (GAO), has pointed out:
This type of concern is not new. Both India and China are manufacturing and launching satellites. So the basic integration and dispensing capabilities are there. In my opinion, detailed knowledge of the payloads would be difficult to obtain by ISRO engineers from simply launching something on the ISRO platform. The two NASA payloads for the Chandrayaan mission will be bolted to the satellite, not dispensed from it. It seems totally far fetched that such a mission would generate any information relevant to a MIRV design.17
Thus the concern that NASA&#8217;s engineers might transfer &#8220;tacit&#8221; knowledge in efforts to mate two lunar instruments with India&#8217;s PSLV, which would enable India&#8217;s space engineers to learn warhead-missile integration techniques, does not stand the test of technical evidence.
In the analysis to follow, we will explore why more substantive issues would help qualify the syllogistic and misleading argument that satellite integration would automatically lead to a MIRV capability.
Some media reports suggest India&#8217;s Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) has already initiated tentative efforts to develop a MIRV capability for India&#8217;s Agni-III intermediate range ballistic missiles. Note that the launch of India&#8217;s Chandrayaan moon mission that would carry two of NASA&#8217;s instruments isn&#8217;t scheduled until June or July of this year.18 This would pretty much refute the allegation that Indian engineers would spin off information from its civilian space sector to its missile program. Nevertheless, even if one were to dismiss this position as unverifiable and assert that the DRDO&#8217;s quest to develop MIRVs could still in some way be assisted through American transfers in the realm of civilian space cooperation, it does not square with the fact that several countries have launched their instruments and satellites from Indian boosters and that India has had the capacity to integrate and dispense multiple satellite payloads since 1999. The European Space Agency (ESA) is launching its own instruments aboard the same Indian Space Launch Vehicle (SLV) that would host NASA&#8217;s M3 and Mini-SAR instruments. Additionally, in 1999, the Indian Space Research Organization (ISRO) launched three satellite payloads, the IRS-P4, and two foreign microsatellites (the Korean KITSAT-3 and Germany&#8217;s TUBSAT) simultaneously on a single PSLV rocket.19 In May 2005, India launched the Cartosat-1 and Hamsat satellites from another version of the
PSLV. In January 2007, ISRO went one step further, simultaneously launching the satellites, India&#8217;s CARTOSAT-2, Indonesia&#8217;s LAPAN-TUBSAT and Argentina&#8217;s PEHUENSAT-1 and the Space Recovery Experiment-1 (SRE-1) Capsule.20 In April 2007, India registered its first successful commercial launch on a PSLV C8 &#8211; the 352-kilogram Italian satellite AGILE along with a non-commercial 185-kilogram craft known as the Advanced Avionics Module (AAM) in order to &#8220;test advanced launch vehicle avionics systems like mission computers, navigation and telemetry systems.&#8221;21 As recently as Jan. 28, 2008, the C10 version of the PSLV launched an Israeli spy satellite.22
ISRO&#8217;s multiple satellite launches in January 2007 did represent a key milestone in India&#8217;s space program. Engineers from ISRO used a four stage PSLV C7. For this launch, India also developed the Dual Launch Adapter (DLA) to launch and dispense four satellites.23 The Iridium satellite dispenser that triggered paranoia about technology transfer to China in the United States is similar to the DLA. The DLA launched two 500-650 kilogram spacecraft &#8211; the Cartosat 2 and the Space Recovery Capsule - and two other smaller satellites.
The fourth or final stage of the PSLV C7 is essentially the equivalent of the Post Boost Control System (PBCS) or the Tran- stage bus that the United States used for multiple satellite launches in the 1960s. To that extent, the PBCS and the PSLV&#8217;s final stage are a maneuvering platform. Note that the PSLV fourth stage engine is restartable,24 just as the PBCS had a restart capability. In the PSLV&#8217;s case, the fourth stage employs a 7.5-kilonewton pressure fed bi-propellant liquid engine with an impulse of 305 per second guiding the satellite payload to achieve orbital injection.25 Yet for upper stage technology, propulsive energy alone does not count in optimizing and calibrating injection accuracy. Rather, the key determinants are navigation sensors, the quality of navigation software, and the efficiency of the guidance and control system.26 The PSLV&#8217;s fourth stage in the January 2007 launch executed a complex set of maneuvers to place its payload precisely into their designated orbit. As ISRO scientists in one paper recently noted, &#8220;The orbital injection accuracies for the PSLV and GSLV&#8230;have been excellent.&#8221;27 This has been achieved through the consistent qualitative improvement in the Redundant Strap Down Inertial Navigation System (RESINS) which uses indigenously developed Dynamically Tuned Gyros (DTG) and Servo Accelerometers (SA).28 The SAs are high accuracy devices that enable precise payload injections.
In addition, the half-ton Space Recovery Experiment (SRE) capsule that India launched and recovered validated &#8220;(1) light weight reusable thermal protection system, (2) aero-thermal structure design/analysis, (3) hypersonic aerothermodynamics, (4) navigation, guidance and control of re-entry vehicle, (5) deceleration systems, (6) floating systems and recovery systems/operation, and (7) management of communication blackout.&#8221;29 The SRE was de-orbited after 12 days in space, during which time it conducted microgravity experimentation, provided valuable data on reusable launch vehicles, and helped scientists understand the requirements for India&#8217;s manned moon mission. Indian space managers recovered the capsule 165 kilometers off the southeast coast of India.
The successful recovery of the SRE certainly indicates the validation of at least a nascent re-entry vehicle capability pivotal to MIRV development. The SRE design seems to share some technical features to a few re-entry vehicles tested and used by the United States


CONTINUED

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheBraveHeart

rpraveenkum,

Don't understand why u posting articles from 2008, coz as far as I know there were quite a few changes in the AGNI series plans thereafter...Ajai shukla has written a few articles on that...


----------



## RPK

over the years. The SRE is a sphere-cone-flare design similar to the Atlas Mk 3 RV launched in 1960 and the Titan II ICBM&#8217;s Mk 6 RV deployed in 1960.30 In addition, the SRE-1 demonstrated a hypersonic capability and onboard guidance and control sub-systems similar to what the United States validated when it first tested its hypersonic re-entry vehicle known as the Maneuvering Ballistic Re-entry Vehicle (MBRV) in the 1960s.31 The MBRV served as an important building block for the Minuteman III MIRV system.32 Notably, the SRE-1 also validated a Kalman Filter which provides sensory information such as position and speed of a moving or static object.33 Thus to that degree, SRE-1 is consequential if applied and developed further for military purposes.
Finally, in 2001 vernier engines that control and regulate vehicular oscillations, a critical technology for the development of a MIRV capability, were used in the upper stage of the first developmental flight of ISRO&#8217;s Geosynchronous Launch Vehicle (GSLV) which placed a two-ton payload in Geo Transfer Orbit (GTO).34 The Inertial System&#8217;s Unit (ISU) of ISRO is responsible for the research and development of advanced upper stage technologies related to guidance, navigation, restart capability and positional changes in space particularly for Geosynchronous launches.35 Currently, ISRO is working on the development of optical gyros and high efficiency accelerometers.36
All these developments occurred long before the scheduled launch of NASA&#8217;s instruments. India already has critical enabling technology necessary for the research and development of a MIRV capability that have been validated through a series of successful satellite launches. Thus any technological accoutrements that can potentially arise from current or expanded U.S.-India civilian space cooperation are, at best, tangential.
But does placing multiple satellites in orbit require the same level of precision as delivering MIRVs? John Pike of GlobalSecurity.org explained in 1998:
Satellite operators generally set standards for launch vehicles, placing their satellites into some proximity of the destination orbit. But the margin for error in the real world is normally many miles. And since satellites always carry their own maneuvering propellant, it's left to the satellite rather than the launcher to reach the ultimate destination. And in the case of deploying multiple satellites, this deployment can take place over a period of hours or days rather than the minutes found in the case of a multiple warhead missile. The warheads carried on missiles have no such supplementary guidance or propulsion capability, and rely entirely on the missile and equality of the re-entry vehicle body to reach their terrestrial destination.37
The answer is no, delivering satellites on orbit does not require the same accuracy that is needed in a MIRV, but Pike&#8217;s statement is still conditional. There is a definitional issue of accuracy. In India&#8217;s case, the demands on accuracy are contingent, in that missile accuracy is not completely geared to striking military targets, necessitating extensive testing to achieve high levels of precision. There are differences between the needs of India, China and the United States when it comes to missile precision. During the Cold War, accuracy through counterforce attacks was a premium for the United States. The objective was to fight and win a nuclear war with the Soviet Union.38 But India&#8217;s nuclear doctrine represents a significant departure from Cold War thinking because it implicitly emphasizes countervalue targeting as a retributive measure, obviating the need to optimize accuracy through precision nuclear attacks against the adversary&#8217;s retaliatory
forces. In fact, speaking in the context of China&#8217;s targeting posture, Pike himself maintains it makes little difference where exactly ground zero is for Chinese missiles, if their target is another country&#8217;s city.39 This point applies equally in India&#8217;s case. As one influential member of India&#8217;s nuclear policymaking establishment noted, India&#8217;s nuclear doctrine and force posture rejects the &#8220;spurious doctrines of counterforce.&#8221;40 To that extent, accuracy is unlikely to be the definitive or stringent criterion for India, since it has the luxury of settling for moderate accuracy as opposed to high accuracy, and eases some technical strictures or precision necessary under a counterforce doctrine. Technology in this instance is likely to interact with doctrine.
But there is another conditional issue with Pike&#8217;s statement. A multiple satellite ejection does not necessarily have to occur over a period of hours and days: the process can happen in the space of a few minutes. In fact, the 2007 launch discussed above ejected all satellites within a few minutes.41 Nevertheless, even if this analysis has shown India&#8217;s mastery of the techniques of multiple satellite dispensation, the conversion of that into a credible MIRV capability requires more exacting standards, because there are other conditional variables.
Three hurdles will confront India&#8217;s MIRV efforts: warhead miniaturization, warhead guidance and re-entry technology. The challenge for India is not per se about weapon yield if the objective is merely to develop simple fission-based warheads of 5-20 kiloton yield, which it can do. The real problem lies in sufficiently miniaturizing and making the warheads light so as to enable their successful integration into a MIRV platform. MIRV design and development in the United States benefited from significant parallel advances in electronics that enabled warhead miniaturization and substantial qualitative progress in yield-to-weight ratios. If high yield does not count, then weight and compactness (size and dimensions) certainly do. In the case of simple fission devices, it is reasonable to assume that India&#8217;s nuclear scientists since the 1998 nuclear tests have made some progress in fabricating new weapons designs or made improvements on older ones.42 Whether these designs are small and light enough to be compatible with a MIRV configuration is unknown, but MIRVed ballistic missiles are finely balanced projectiles. As Greenwood notes, &#8220;The entire package must be made small enough and light enough to meet the severe volume and weight constraints of the missile&#8217;s overall design.&#8221;43 In India&#8217;s case, reducing size and weight could compromise the yield of even 15- to 20- kiloton warheads. Indian missile engineers and nuclear scientists working in concert will have to harmonize these three demands. If not, they may have to settle for 5- to 10- kiloton yields to develop compact and lighter warheads. Whether India&#8217;s strategic and military elites are prepared to do that is open to conjecture.
On the other hand, if the quest is to achieve higher thermonuclear yields without compromising the imperatives of lower weight and size, the challenge is substantially greater. With only six nuclear tests under its belt, it is difficult to imagine that India can overcome all these challenges without sacrificing something and it applies particularly to high yield weapons.44 One account maintains that it is possible that India can build thermonuclear weapons, but the thermonuclear test that Indian scientists claimed they conducted in 1998 might not have yielded the desired result.45 Therefore, India&#8217;s nuclear
warhead integration capacity is not linked to its satellite integration capabilities. India&#8217;s capacity to do the latter is emphatically unquestionable, but is not necessarily certain in the former.
In addition to these complex tradeoffs, there is an important secondary challenge. The guidance and control mechanism has to be a high memory computer repository that can sort out guidance equations for every single vehicle, preserve target data, and avert movements during free-fall injurious to vehicular stability.46 Vernier rockets are crucial in this exercise, as are other inertial systems such as accelerometers and gyroscopes. India&#8217;s advances in these areas are reasonable and do not represent an acute challenge, but improvements will be necessary to fit the demands of a MIRV capability.
A crucial final challenge ties into Pike&#8217;s statement noted above, which is the essential difference between dispensing multiple satellites and delivering multiple warheads. The distinction is self-evident: satellites do not immediately return to earth, while re-entry vehicles do. Re-entry technology will remain a demanding technological challenge for India&#8217;s missile engineers.
Designing the re-entry vehicles deployed in the U.S. arsenal required a substantial investment in research and development. The real challenge as Greenwood points out was in making the vehicles slimmer to withstand excess aerodynamic pressures in order to optimize high &#8220;ballistic coefficients,&#8221; and ease rapid re-entry, stabilize gyrations during the vehicle&#8217;s steep descent through the atmosphere to offset yaw, and ensure that the high quality heat deflecting ablative material is light (typically high grade carbon composites) and is evenly distributed across the vehicle.47 All these performance characteristics have to be met while simultaneously protecting the vehicle in the re-entry phase.48
Even if one accepted the assumption that high accuracy and yield are inconsequential for India, at a minimum guidance and particularly re-entry would remain inescapable challenges. As Theodore Von Karman pointed out, &#8220;Reentry is&#8230;perhaps the most difficult problem one can imagine.&#8221;49 To that extent, Indian missile engineers would confront difficult technical hurdles in MIRVing the latest variant of the AGNI-III Medium Range Ballistic Missile (MRBM) and potentially other Indian missiles in the future. Despite the declared intention to develop MIRVs, it is still unclear whether India&#8217;s missiles will be tipped with MIRVs or Multiple Re-entry Vehicles (MRVs). If it is the latter, then it does not represent a significant advance in capabilities, because MRV-tipped missiles are relatively crude devices and release their warheads unguided to their target in clusters of two or three.50 There is evidence to suggest that India is working on militarily usable re-entry systems or critical materials and technologies related to that end through either collaborative projects with other countries and through indigenous effort.51
There are similar underlying principles between MIRVs and satellite integration and dispensation. There also exists an immutable interchangeability of some technologies for the development of both, but the objectives for which they are developed are vastly
different and therefore the technical demands are also different. That is where the crucial distinction lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

DRDO Plans New Lethal Weapons | India Defence Online

India Defence Sector Strategic Intelligence
*
DRDO Plans New Lethal Weapons*

The state-owned Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) is in the process of developing a multi-warhead missile technology with nuclear capability. Therefore, DRDO will enable a single rocket to deliver multiple warheads and even non-conventional nuclear systems at different targets

The DRDO has been working extensively to develop a homegrown technology that would enable a single-rocket-multiple warhead system and is ready to make it happen in a few years. The current missiles are conventional systems that allow the delivery of one warhead at a time. The DRDO is also applying its resources that will certify the technology that will help India deploy multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles (MIRV) on its missiles.

DRDO scientists indicated that the platform for re-entry vehicles would be different from the indigenously developed &#8216;Agni&#8217; missiles. The guidance system will have a high degree of accuracy to offset even a small circular error of probability or a negligible deviation from the intended target. Even the warheads will be customized to a small size for achieving the target. Since the destructive potential of smaller warheads on multiple vehicles is low, these warheads will have to hit the intended targets at the accurate point and optimise the damage, added the DRDO scientists.

While India prides itself with such advanced defence technology, the current development could also contradict the principle of nuclear restraint.

The technology in the MIRV system was conceived in the early 1960s by the to increase the limited capacity of its nuclear submarines carrying ballistic missiles. This prompted Russia (then USSR) to develop similar technology. Eventually, the two countries signed several strategic arms limitation agreements, reducing the number and weight of the warheads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Re: USA ready to supply India with Nuke secret and MIRV Technology.
*
USA ready to supply India with Nuke secret and MIRV Technology.*


A vote, a strike and a sleight of hand 
By Conn Hallinan 
Asia Times Online :: Middle East News, Iraq, Iran current affairs 

(snip) 

[One key piece on this new Cold War chessboard is India, which under 
the previous right-wing government saw itself as a political and 
economic rival to Beijing. But there was an obstacle to bringing India 
into the ring of US allies stretching from Japan in the East, to 
Kyrgyzstan and Tajikistan in Central Asia . 

In 1974, using enriched uranium secretly gleaned from a Canadian - and 
US - supplied civilian reactor, India set off an atomic bomb. New 
Delhi was subsequently cut off from international uranium supplies and 
had to fall back on its own rather thin domestic sources. Yet another 
set of barriers was erected following India's 1998 nuclear blasts. 

But the Bush administration realized that if it wanted India to play 
spear bearer for the US, the Indians would need to expand and 
modernize their nuclear weapons program, an almost impossible task if 
they couldn't purchase uranium supplies abroad. India produces about 
300 tons of uranium a year, but the bulk of that goes to civilian 
power plants. 

According to the 2005 edition of Deadly Arsenals, India presently has 
between 70 and 110 nuclear weapons, plus 400 to 500 kilograms of 
weapons grade uranium on hand. Given India's present level of 
technology, a stockpile of that size can produce about 100 atomic 
weapons. 

Those weapons, however, are fairly unsophisticated, and too big and 
clunky for long-range missiles. Nor are Indian missiles yet capable of 
reaching targets all over China , although the Agni III, with a range 
of 2,000, miles is getting close. 

The sleight of hand 
So here comes the sleight of hand. 

On June 28, Indian Defense Minister Pranab Mukherjee met with Rumsfeld 
to sign the US-India Defense Relationship Agreement, which gives India 
access to sophisticated missile technology under the guise of aiding 
its space program. 

The defense pact was denounced by the Communist Party of India/Marxist 
- one of the parties in the alliance's governing coalition - as 
"fraught with serious consequences", that would end up making India 
like "Japan, South Korea and the Philippines, all traditional military 
allies of the United States". 

The June agreement was followed by a July 18 meeting of Indian Prime 
Minister Manmohan Singh and President George W Bush that ended US 
restrictions on India's civilian nuclear power program, and allowed 
India to begin purchasing uranium on the international market. 

While the Bush administration is telling the US Congress that the pact 
will encourage civilian over military uses of nuclear technology, 
Manmohan told the Indian parliament, "There is nothing in this joint 
statement that amounts to limiting or inhibiting our strategic nuclear 
weapons program." 

Indeed, by allowing India to buy uranium on the open market, the pact 
will let India divert all of its domestic uranium supplies to weapons 
production. That would allow it to produce up to 1,000 warheads, 
making it the third largest arsenal in the world behind the US and 
Russia. 

Of course there was a price for these agreements: India had to vote to 
drag Iran before the Security Council. The Americans were quite clear 
that failure to join in on the White House's jihad against Tehran 
meant the agreements would go on ice. "India," warned US 
representative Tom Lantos, will "pay a very hefty price for their 
total disregard of US concerns vis-a-vis Iran."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RPK

TheBraveHeart said:


> rpraveenkum,
> 
> Don't understand why u posting articles from 2008, coz as far as I know there were quite a few changes in the AGNI series plans thereafter...Ajai shukla has written a few articles on that...



i want to consolidate all agni related to india's MIRV tech news thats why !


----------



## Naradmuni

Good stuff !!! Keep it up


----------



## Chanakyaa

Great Posts.
The info is really appreciable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Agni-V - a knol by Vijainder K Thakur
*
Agni-V*

At a Glance

Range 5,000km
Stages Three
Warhead Weight 
Warhead Type Single
MIRV warheads under development.
Dimensions 
Status Design completed
First Test - Early 2011

The Indian Government sanctioned Rs2,500 crore to develop the Agni V missile, with a range of 5,000km in 2008. The missile is expected to be ready for testing in the 2010-11 time frame. (The Agni V is also referred to as Agni III+).

The missile is being developed by adding an all composite third state to the two-stage, 3, 500km Agni III missile.

The missile will have 60&#37; commonality of components with Agni III, including its ring laser gyroscope and accelerometer.

The gyroscope was developed by Research Centre Imarat (RCI), sister laboratory of ASL, and is part of DRDO's missile complex in Hyderabad.

The ring laser is also fitted on the Shourya tactical missile.

Use of Composites
Besides the all composite third stage, the second stage of the missile will also use composites to save weight and allow for the addition of a third stage.

Talking to The Hindu in November, Avinash Chander, director of the Agni program and of the Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL) said the Agni V design has been completed and the first development flight test will be conducted in 2010.

MIRV Warheads
VK Saraswat, DRDO's Chief Controller of Missiles and Strategic Systems, told Business Standard in May 2008 that DRDO is working on a 5,000kme range Agni-5 missile, with multiple warheads (MIRVs) that can maneuver and send out decoys to confuse enemy anti-missile defenses. 

In October 2008, ASL Director Avinash Chander told Business Standard: 

&#8220;We have made major progress on the MIRVs in the last two years.&#8221;

MIRV technology is very similar to the multiple satellite launch technology that ISRO has mastered and repeatedly demonstrated using its PSLV launcher. However, warhead separation requires a higher degree of accuracy than satellite separation. MIRV is effective only when accuracy of the individual warheads is high, allowing relatively small warheads to be targeted at widely dispersed targets.

MIRVed missiles deployed on nuclear submarines represent a potent second strike capability in support of a no first use nuclear doctrine like the one embraced by India.

Canister Launch
The mobile missile will be the first Indian strategic missile capable of canister launch, allowing it to be deployed and launched from any part of the country. A canister launch capability is also compatible with reports that the missile will ultimately equip India's newly launched nuclear powered submarine - INS Arihant.

Placing the missile in a hermetically sealed canister facilitates long term storage. The missile canister is made of maraging steel allowing it to withstand the 300 to 400 t shock generated when the 50-ton missile.is ejected out.

All future missiles will be canister based ASL Director Avinash Chander told Business Standard in October 2009, 

&#8220;The Agni-5 is specially tailored for road-mobility,&#8221; explains Avinash Chander, Director, ASL. &#8220;With the canister having been successfully developed, all India&#8217;s future land-based strategic missiles will be canisterised as well&#8221;.

Canister technology was initially developed for the naval variant of Brahmos missile. The technology was completely mastered during the development of the K-15 missiles that will initially equip INS Arihant.

Ref:
Road mobility gives Agni-5 global reach (Business Standard)
Agni-V design completed; to be test-fired in 2010 (The Hindu)
Govt allots Rs2,500 cr for Agni-V (DNA India)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

The Hindu : National : Agni-V design completed; to be test-fired in 2010

*
Agni-V design completed; to be test-fired in 2010 *


Y. Mallikarjun

HYDERABAD: When India test-fires the 5,000-km range Agni-V in 2010, it will be one of the most sophisticated, smart and intelligent missiles of its class, featuring a host of new technologies, including measures to counter a ballistic missile threat.

This surface-to-surface missile, which will have the longest rangeof all Indian missiles, will form a crucial element of the country&#8217;s nuclear deterrence programme. With scientists at the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) deciding to make it a canister-launch weapon system, Agni-V is expected to provide a major tactical advantage as it can be launched from anywhere in the country.

Talking to The Hindu here, Avinash Chander, director of the Agni programme and of the Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL) Avinash Chander, who is also the director of the Agni programme, said the design was completed and the first development flight test will be conducted in 2010. Two of the three stages of the solid-propellant missile will be made of composites, making it lighter. While 60 per cent of the sub-systems will be similar to those of the 3,500-km-range Agni-III, the rest will comprise new and advanced technologies like the ring laser gyroscope and accelerometer, which provide navigation and guidance. The gyroscope was developed by Research Centre Imarat (RCI), sister laboratory of ASL, and is part of DRDO&#8217;s missile complex here. This advanced technology was proved successfully in Agni-III and in the recent test-firing of Shourya, the tactical missile. Referring to ring laser gyroscope, G. Satish Reddy, director, navigation, observed &#8220;this technology is developed by very few countries and we are on a par with them now.&#8221;

Underlining the importance of canister-launch, Mr. Chander said all future Agni missions will have canister launch. Canister had nothing to do with silo or non-silo. V.G. Sekaran, associate director (programmes), ASL, said the Agni-V programme was on schedule. &#8220;We are in the development mode and qualification trial will follow.&#8221; All the sub-systems will be ground-tested till 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shchinese

we will work with Pakistan to make sure the ONLY ally gets at least better technology on this.


----------



## shchinese

india should honestly look at this nuclear arm race with China and then say from its heart that there is nothing for india to gain out of such race. 

it has been widely reported by different sources that China's CJ-10 land based cruise missile has an operational range of 2200km, more than 100 launchers (300+ missiles) have been deployed, all capable of carrying nuke warhead. 

now you ask the regime in New Delhi how many multiple warhead Agni india can build? remember: we have *300* of CJ-10 deployed even before it is announced to the public. 

btw, CJ-10's unit cost is about 1/100 of your Agni. Missiles can be built overnight in our factories in Shanghai. 

http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/4065/3f4fd1eb6e.jpg



when we get you back to stone age using such damn cheap missiles, what is the future for Agni?


----------



## RobbieS

shchinese said:


> india should honestly look at this nuclear arm race with China and then say from its heart that there is nothing for india to gain out of such race.
> 
> it has been widely reported by different sources that China's CJ-10 land based cruise missile has an operational range of 2200km, more than 100 launchers (300+ missiles) have been deployed, all capable of carrying nuke warhead.
> 
> now you ask the regime in New Delhi how many multiple warhead Agni india can build? remember: we have *300* of CJ-10 deployed even before it is announced to the public.
> 
> btw, CJ-10's unit cost is about 1/100 of your Agni. Missiles can be built overnight in our factories in Shanghai.
> 
> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/4065/3f4fd1eb6e.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> when we get you back to stone age using such damn cheap missiles, what is the future for Agni?



I try not to respond to most of your posts however irritating they all may be. But I will try and respond to this one, because it just didn't make any sense to me.

So what you are trying to say is that if country A has better missiles than Country B, then country B should just give up and play dead? 

By that logic every uneven battle or match up in history should never have happened. 
Alexander vs. Darius, Guagamela. Alexander should have run away seeing himself numbered 2:1 and the Persians deadly chariots.

There are countless examples like the one above. Agreed India is behind China militarily and economically, but that doesn't mean India shouldn't develop its capabilities. Similarly if US were your neighbor and given their technological superiority, would China just stop defending itself? Would they stop spending on military?

I dont think India is in a race with China, militarily at least. A look at defence expenditure as a % of GDP would confirm that. But India has to maintain a minimum deterrence necessary for maintaining peace at its borders. The same way Pakistan acts vis-a-vis India.

And before you try and extoll the virtues of saving countless Indian masses from poverty and destitution rather then spend on defence, I must say I know our situation isn't pretty. But I think you'd also agree that China isn't a developed country yet, swanky cities and super-fast trains aside. There are still 20-30 years for China to become a developed country and may be 50-60 for India, or even more.

I hope this will help you curb your frequent urges to post on threads which have Indian topics and have no reference to China, and post inflammatory material.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robo

Thank you for telling us, we are now building second gen of missiles, which will have more mobility and power, 

India will build missiles arsenal till it will ure it can wipe of adversely county totally.

Unlike china and Pak we have not first launch policy....


----------



## shchinese

RobbieS said:


> There are countless examples like the one above. Agreed India is behind China militarily and economically, but that doesn't mean India shouldn't develop its capabilities. Similarly if US were your neighbor and given their technological superiority, would China just stop defending itself? Would they stop spending on military?



 

1. india already has its nuke, india already has its Agni III that can carry these nuke. 
2. like all other countries, india is highly unlikely to use it. 

*can we at least agree on these two points?*

if true, then what is the point to spend more on nuke and its delivery system? for defense, india's money can be better spent on tanks or fighters. 

for my Cj-10 argument, a similar land based cruise missile can be more helpful for india as it is far cheaper and can still reach Chinese population centers like Lanzhou. 

now you tell me why I can't question the current development plan? because everything made in india must be right?


----------



## shchinese

Robo said:


> Unlike china and Pak we have not first launch policy....



China is the first country in this world that announced such non first use policy, plus, we have the policy of never threat to use nuke. 

*read more before you troll, thanks*


----------



## antartica

shchinese said:


> China is the first country in this world that announced such non first use policy, plus, we have the policy of never threat to use nuke.
> 
> *read more before you troll, thanks*


Every country have a right to work for making their country secure . ICBM are a guarantee and a message to other countries that they are in the range as well . 

However I believe that India still has very long range ICBM ? 
I think that indian army's inventory would have a few russian ICBM';s ? Just for a rainy day ?


----------



## RobbieS

shchinese said:


> 1. india already has its nuke, india already has its Agni III that can carry these nuke.
> 2. like all other countries, india is highly unlikely to use it.
> 
> *can we at least agree on these two points?*
> 
> if true, then what is the point to spend more on nuke and its delivery system? for defense, india's money can be better spent on tanks or fighters.
> 
> for my Cj-10 argument, a similar land based cruise missile can be more helpful for india as it is far cheaper and can still reach Chinese population centers like Lanzhou.



Totally agreed, but from a deterrence perspective an Agni that could directly hit Chinese cities on the eastern coat would be far more effective. Can Agni III do it? I am not so sure. Hence the need for further development.



shchinese said:


> now you tell me why I can't question the current development plan? because everything made in india must be right?



It isn't and you are absolutely have the right to question it. 

What I take exception to is the insinuations that you bring along to the argument. About intelligence, poverty, racism etc. They dont belong in a defense discussion and that often leads to a flame war and spoils a thread for people like me who are genuinely here for knowledge and discourse. And don't take offense as I don't blame you entirely for it. It has to stop from both sides.


----------



## kashith

shchinese said:


> China is the first country in this world that announced such non first use policy, plus, we have the policy of never threat to use nuke.
> 
> *read more before you troll, thanks*



Thanks shchinese..well anyways.. no one is using nukes,and I believe India and China both are inherently peace loving countries.We have too much at stake..I believe both can develop.of course China did it first and India is just catching up..Still it is not bad if we develop a minimum deterrent.. you know as they say ...never forget protection..


----------



## Raje amar

MIRV is most important while considering the ABM capabilities of china. no other Indian missile has MIRV capabilities. hence its issential for India to develop Agni - V.


----------



## Robo

shchinese said:


> China is the first country in this world that announced such non first use policy, plus, we have the policy of never threat to use nuke.
> 
> *read more before you troll, thanks*



Since its first nuclear weapons test on 16 October 1964, China has declared a policy of unconditional no-first-use (NFU) of nuclear weapons and provides negative security assurances (NSAs) against the use or threat of use of nuclear weapons against non-nuclear-weapon states (NNWSs) and nuclear-weapon-free zones (NWFZs).

On 11 April 1995, in UN Security Council Resolution 984, China, along with the other four declared nuclear weapon states (United States, Russia, United Kingdom, and France), provided legally-binding positive security assurances (PSAs) to come to the aid of NNWSs in the event of a nuclear attack against them.

In addition, China signed nuclear non-targeting agreements with the USA in 1998 and with Russia in 1994, and keeps its nuclear weapons at a very low level of alert. The Chinese government has released limited information regarding the quality of its nuclear weapons, but has not released information concerning the number of weapons it possesses, its nuclear activities, nor advancements in missile programs. All of Chinaâs bilateral nuclear cooperation with other states has been put under IAEA safeguards.

Official Chinese Statements
*
According to official policy on security assurances posted on Chinaâs Ministry of Foreign Affairs website:
*
China fully understands the request of the non-nuclear-weapon states to be given security assurances. China has undertaken unconditionally not to use or threaten to use nuclear weapons [B]against non-nuclear-weapon states or nuclear-weapon-free zones.[/B] China urges all nuclear-weapon states to make the same commitment and conclude a binding international legal instrument so as to enhance the security of all non-nuclear-weapon states.

Only assurance not to use against Non Nuclear weapons country but can use nuclear bomb first on nuclear countries or which it dont have treaties, like India, Isreali, Pak, France etc. 

First thing you do is to learn something about your own country.....


----------



## krish

shchinese said:


> 1. india already has its nuke, india already has its Agni III that can carry these nuke.
> 2. like all other countries, india is highly unlikely to use it.
> 
> *can we at least agree on these two points?*
> 
> if true, then what is the point to spend more on nuke and its delivery system? for defense, india's money can be better spent on tanks or fighters.
> 
> for my Cj-10 argument, a similar land based cruise missile can be more helpful for india as it is far cheaper and can still reach Chinese population centers like Lanzhou.
> 
> now you tell me why I can't question the current development plan? because everything made in india must be right?



i joined this fourm just yesterday but visiting this forum for almost a year and half and honestly speaking i have never had seen u talk about anything other than India bashing arjun tank and lca dude they are no longer failures cauz they are being inducted ..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raje amar

its said that "kutte ki punch nali may bhi dalo woh tedhi hi rehatihai"


----------



## Veer

Robo said:


> Since its first nuclear weapons test on 16 October 1964, China has declared a policy of unconditional no-first-use (NFU) of nuclear weapons and provides negative security assurances (NSAs) against the use or threat of use of nuclear weapons against non-nuclear-weapon states (NNWSs) and nuclear-weapon-free zones (NWFZs).
> 
> On 11 April 1995, in UN Security Council Resolution 984, China, along with the other four declared nuclear weapon states (United States, Russia, United Kingdom, and France), provided legally-binding positive security assurances (PSAs) to come to the aid of NNWSs in the event of a nuclear attack against them.
> 
> In addition, China signed nuclear non-targeting agreements with the USA in 1998 and with Russia in 1994, and keeps its nuclear weapons at a very low level of alert. The Chinese government has released limited information regarding the quality of its nuclear weapons, but has not released information concerning the number of weapons it possesses, its nuclear activities, nor advancements in missile programs. All of Chinaâs bilateral nuclear cooperation with other states has been put under IAEA safeguards.
> 
> Official Chinese Statements
> *
> According to official policy on security assurances posted on Chinaâs Ministry of Foreign Affairs website:
> *
> China fully understands the request of the non-nuclear-weapon states to be given security assurances. China has undertaken unconditionally not to use or threaten to use nuclear weapons [B]against non-nuclear-weapon states or nuclear-weapon-free zones.[/B] China urges all nuclear-weapon states to make the same commitment and conclude a binding international legal instrument so as to enhance the security of all non-nuclear-weapon states.
> 
> Only assurance not to use against Non Nuclear weapons country but *can use nuclear bomb first on nuclear countries or which it dont have treaties, like India, Isreali, Pak, France etc. *
> 
> First thing you do is to learn something about your own country.....



We should have credible second strike capacities through ICBMs, cruise missiles, built and deploy them under different mountain tunnels.


----------



## gambit

Red Dwarf said:


> Correct if I'm wrong. Can these type of BVR missile do twist and turns when its near the target or when the target takes evasive actions.


Does not matter if the missile is BVR or else. As long as the missile has sensor, guidance and control systems, it is capable of maneuvers. The first problem is the closing speed between missile and target. The second problem is what kind of guidance to giver maneuver commands to the controls. The third problem is the integration of the two previous problems into a functional weapon.

For examples...







Proportional navigation, or guidance, is among the more complex to install in any missile. The intention here is weapon autonomy. Or as popularized as 'fire and forget', except that it is often joked as forget about hitting the target. The missile's own sensor suite, whatever it might be, provide the guidance system with target location now and the more complex sensor suite will actually look ahead and calculate the multiple points into a predicted target flight path.






Command line-of-sight (CLoS) require the target to be updated by the launcher, ground or airborne. It is a simple system as far as the weapon is concerned.

Laser Guided Bombs - Smart Weapons


> The guidance canards are attached to each quadrant of the control unit to change the flightpath of the weapon. The canard deflections are always full scale (referred to as *"bang, bang" guidance*).


Bang-bang guidance is when the missile is so near the target that in the event the target attempt to maneuver, any maneuver by the missile has to be immediate and its flight control change rate must be full scale. In other words, if the flight control system is finned to exploit aerodynamics, then fin deflections must be to its max travel at its max rate. If the FLCS is reactor thrust, meaning if there are small rocket ports on the sides to steer the missile, then the thrusts must be full and immediate. Anything less than full fin deflection or thrust and the missile will miss.

There are many more derivatives of these three major guidance-control systems and algorithms. There are engineers who spent their entire careers doing nothing but -- then they retire to the Florida Keys on their paid-off houseboats and wasting away in Margarittaville. The integration of the many guidance-control mechanisms, physical or mathematical, and their sophistication make the weapon either exceptional or just plain junk. Miniaturization of electronics is crucial for obvious reasons.

For the AMRAAM launched from an F-22 -- the missile's initial flight will be under CLoS and the F-22's AESA will be in LPI mode so the victim will not be alerted to scans. It will be continuously updated by the LPI's echoes as its own sensor is silent. Sometime into the flight, and I am not going to say when, the missile will turn on its own sensor and will switch to PN guidance.

At this point, we can have the missile either on its own, or something like this...






By this time the victim will be fully aware of its endangered status so the F-22 might as well turn on its full transmission power. Does not have to, the F-22 pilot could just decide to help. The missile now has *TWO* distinct sets of target echoes to correlate, one set from the F-22 and one set from its own radar, greatly increasing the odds of success. Then when the victim maneuvers, bang-bang guidance takes over the missile's FLCS. The transitions between guidance modes must be &#37;99.999 perfect. The missile have finite fuel. Any maneuver it must perform will cost it fuel and time and inevitably increases the odds of a miss. In the even of a miss, bang-bang guidance could be used to quickly reorient the missile to the last known target location, then PN guidance resume to try to reacquire the target again. Sensor fusion will have the missile receive multiple target update from many sources, be it from AWACS or from other fighters radar scanning the same victim.

I believe our missiles are the best and the readers can just dismiss my opinion. This is just to give interested readers *BASIC* background information to the extremely complex discipline of missile guidance and controls. Most of these algorithms are top secret that carry heavy prison time, not just US but anyone else capable of producing these weapons. Of course, just because they are 'top secret' does not mean they are all equal in sophistication.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RPK

Akash to secure our skies- TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


After a decade and more of strenghtening the country's defences, the Indian Air Force (IAF) has accepted the Akash missile as part of its arsenal to counter Chinese air threat in the North East region. 

The Akash missile system will help protect strategic targets in the North East, whether they are airfields, important bridges on the Brahmaputra, Railway Junctions, Power projects cities in the region like Guwahati. 

The Air Force has already cleared the project and the defence acquisition council chaired by defence minister A K Antony is expected to clear it on the 28th of January after which four squadrons of Akash will be ordered to add to the two squadrons ordered on a trial basis earlier. 

Some of the strategic installations in the North East region that the Akash missile system will help protect from Chinese threat: 

- First is the Tezpur airfield where the Sukhoi 30 Aircrafts are stationed. 

- The Chabua airfield is another important installation. 

- Jorhat airfield and Mohanbari airfield will also be protected from enemy fire. 

- Air fields apart other installations like BARC and other power plants will be protected 

- A number of cities in the North East region. 

Akash's specifications: 

Operational range : 25-30 km 
Length: 5.78 metres 
Flight ceiling: 18,000 meters 
Speed: 2.8 to 3.5 Mach 
Launch weight: 720 kg


----------



## hindustan

31 Jan 2010: In a significant step forward for India&#8217;s missile development program, DRDO is in the process of testing the indigenously developed 3,500-km-range Agni-III ballistic missile in February-March. 

This is the fourth time India is testing the 3,500-km Agni-III missile. The first test of the missile was conducted on July 9, 2006 from Wheeler island off the coast of the eastern state of Orissa. . Agni-III was again tested on April 12, 2007, this time successfully, from the Wheeler Island off the coast of Orissa. On May 7, 2008 India again successfully test fired this missile. The Agni-III missile is expected to be fully operational by 2012-2013.

The test results are vital for validating the missile's operational readiness while extending the reach of India's nuclear deterrent to most high-value targets of the nation's most likely adversaries. The missile, with its range, is expected to bolster India&#8217;s credible deterrence capability against China as most of the major Chinese cities, including Beijing and Shanghai fall under its ambit. 

A top DRDO official told that the missile&#8217;s Circular Error Probable (CEP) is within 40 meters range, which makes it one of the most sophisticated and accurate ballistic missiles of its range class in the world. Work on the Upgraded version of Agni-III missile known as Agni-V has commenced. The missile is expected to have a range of 5,000-6,000 km. It is a three stage solid fuelled missile with composite motor casing in the third stage. Two stages of this missile will be made of composite material. Agni-V will be able to carry multiple warheads and will have countermeasures against Anti-ballistic missile systems.

India has a very ambitious missile development program. Over the years India has tried to develop numerous new missiles to bolster its attack and retaliatory capabilities. In 2009, the 700km-range nuclear-capable submarine- launched ballistic missile (SLBM) Samaria was tested.

Other indigenously built missiles to be tested by India in 2009 year are the 350km-range Prithvi and Russia-India developed supersonic missile Brahmos. These missiles are being developed under the aggressive Integrated Guided Missiles Program (IGMP) launched in 1983 by India to develop futuristic missiles technology based on hypersonic rockets to provide a potent weapon to the armed forces in order to enhance national security.


----------



## hindustan

01 Feb reports that the maiden flight of India-Israel jointly developed Barak-2 long range surface-to-air missile (LR-SAM) is scheduled to take place in August this year. For full news. The Barak-2 LR-SAM is being developed jointly by Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) and Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) under a Rs2,600 crore contract. 

The Barak-2 version will have a longer range between 120-350Km in comparison to the Barak MR-SAM, which has a range of 60 km vertically. The new LR-SAM is being developed to replace the aging Pechora (SA-3 GOA) missiles currently in service with the Indian Air Force.

Military cooperation between the two nations post Kargil war has been on a high. The Indian Government has earmarked a total funding of about Rs10,000 crore (about US$2.2 billion) for the medium range surface-to-air missiles (MR-SAM) project. The program will include the deployment of up to nine air defence squadrons. The MR-SAM development will be conducted under the bilateral agreement signed between the two countries, which will guide the scope of collaboration formulating between DRDO and IAI defined in a memorandum of agreement signed in New Delhi, June 2007.

India has also signed a US$1.1 billion deal for buying the state- manufactured state-of-the-art Barak 8 missile system. New Delhi is expected to receive the upgraded Barak missile system costing US$20-25 million if experts in India are to be believed, over the next six to eight years. The Barak-8 missile system is designed for use aboard ships and can shoot down incoming missiles, planes and drones, with the most advanced version capable of being deployed on land.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

hindustan said:


> The Barak-2 version will have a longer range between *120-350Km *in comparison to the Barak MR-SAM, which has a range of 60 km vertically. The new LR-SAM is being developed to replace the aging Pechora (SA-3 GOA) missiles currently in service with the Indian Air Force.
> 
> on land.



i think it might be 120-150 ....

if it is 120-350 then


----------



## hindustan

Tejas-MkII said:


> i think it might be 120-150 ....
> 
> if it is 120-350 then



LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: EXCLUSIVE: Barak-2/LRSAM First Flight This Year

links are here


----------



## ssheppard

*India to procure six more Akash missile squadrons*

The Defence Acquisition Council has decided to procure six more Akash missile squadrons, Defence Minister A K Antony said here on Tuesday. 

This is in addition to the two squadrons procured earlier, Antony told reporters. 

Each squadron comprises 125 missiles. 

Antony said earlier there was a proposal to abandon the Akash project as IAF was not happy with it, but later they tried it. 

"Now they are very happy," the minister said.


http://www.zeenews.com/news600876.html:yahoo:


----------



## RPK

India to buy more BrahMos missiles | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire

India has plans to introduce into its armed forces the new BrahMos missile, the head of the BrahMos Aerospace company, Sivathanu Pillai, told RIA Novosti on Tuesday.

Established in 1998, BrahMos Aerospace, a joint Indian-Russian venture, produces and markets BrahMos supersonic missiles. The sea-based and land-based versions have been successfully tested and put into service with the Indian Army and Navy.

Earlier on Tuesday, Russia's security chief, Nikolai Patrushev, visited the BrahMos headquarters in New Delhi. BrahMos is an acronym for the cities of Brahmaputra and Moscow.

The missile, known as BrahMos Block-2, can have a top speed of over Mach 5, which could make it virtually impossible to intercept, and can effectively engage even slightly visible ground targets. It has been designed primarily to meet the needs of the army.

"The army officials said they were pleased with last year's ground trials of the missile, and approved of putting it into service," Pillai said.

The company has also been developing another version of the missile for Air Force, the BrahMos-A missile, with a reduced mass and increased aerodynamic stability. The Indian Air Force chose the Russian-made SU-30 MKI Flanker-H multirole fighter as the trial platform for the missile.

"[This] version of the missile is now ready. Air trials will commence in 2011, and by 2012, we are planning to fit the missiles onto aircraft," Pillai said.

The required modifications of the SU-30 MKI for integration with the BrahMos-A missile system are being carried out by the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) and Russia's Sukhoi Design Bureau.

Analysts estimate that India could purchase up to 1,000 BrahMos missiles for its armed forces in the next decade, and export some 500 to other countries during the same period.

NEW DELHI, February 2 (RIA Novosti)


----------



## RPK

domain-b.com : India readies to test China-specific, Agni-III

Balasore: India's defence establishment are poised to test a nuclear capable, China-specific, Agni-III missile any time between 6-8 February. They would be keeping their fingers crossed, however, as a string of recent firings, of the intermediate range Agni-II missile have turned up disappointing results.

India's Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) had ascribed these failures to production-related problems rather than technology-related issues.

As for the upcoming Agni-III test, it will be conducted from the Inner Wheeler Island off the Orissa coast. According to sources, the 3,500 km surface-to-surface missile would be test-fired in full operational configuration.

The Agni-III has had a fairly successful test history with the first test in 2006 being dubbed only a 'partial success' but two subsequent ones, in 2007 and 2008, meeting required parameters.

Agni-III is capable of carrying both conventional and nuclear warheads and being solid-fuelled can be deployed swiftly. 

DRDO sources mentioned that the ballistic missile still requires a couple of additional tests before they can be cleared for Limited Series Production (LSP) trials by the armed forces. Full operational deployment, however, make take another two years. 

The upcoming test also holds significance for a successful performance will also allow Indian defence scientists to validate aspects of the 5,500 km Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile Agni-V's design, which is currently under development.

The Agni-V will incorporate a third composite stage in the two-stage Agni-III, and will also field some advanced technologies such as ring laser gyroscope and accelerator for navigation and guidance.


----------



## RPK

*Agni 5 ballistic missile to be tested in early 2011*





much has been said and been reported in the media about our Agni5 missile but i'm going to talk about the positives of the missile to give a last minute brush-up on this missile on the developing stage.

1) The missile will carry 3 MIRV warheads that could hit the given target or the set of different targets with precision

2)The Agni-3 missile has filled the vital gaps in India's defence capability while Agni-5 will take it a step further, as we are on par with the European nations and China when it comes to possession of missile system capability, Only the USA is ahead of us.

3)The development of Agni-5 will put India on an advantageous position in the region as it could hit any target within the geopolitical system

4) It has a state-of-the-art inertial guidance, highly accurate sensors with high immunity from jamming. The ASL is also working on new warhead technologies that could be used for Agni-5. The warheads will be capable of hitting the given targets piercing through the anti-ballistic missile defence system of the enemy. They are capable of fooling the radar system.

5)There will be decoy warheads which will be fired along with the genuine ones. The idea is to divert the attention of the enemy's defence system. The enemy will lose its anti-ballistic missiles firing at the decoy warheads while the real warheads will hit the targets, destroying the enemy's capability. The warheads will also pass through the atmosphere dodging the enemy's missiles.

This 5,000-km range missile has already been developed. The missile will be tested from the Wheeler Island only after scientists get the government nod early 2011. And this has already scared the **** out of chinese defence planners as this has made them worried because the missile is highly manouverable and can hit targets anywhere in the northern most region of China if its moved to the north-eastern part of India.


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK

Strategic Missiles | Indian Defence Review
*
Agni-II and Agni-I Maneuvering Re-entry Vehicle: MRV-Mk.2*

This RV largely inherits the basic structure, design and technology of the earlier Mk.1 RV of the Agni-TD, but has more functionality and superior performance. After making room for new and lighter Indian thermonuclear weapon payload, the RV has room for about 200 kg liquid fuel in pressurised vessels to serve as High Altitude Motor for propulsion, as well as velocity correction. At least one variant uses a set of solid fuelled impulse cartridges for velocity trimming. The less than perfect mating of lightweight TN weapon an RV designed for heavier 1,000 Kg payload imposed its own challenges (different CG and lowered &#8216;&#178;&#8217; due to lighter payload) that also required addition of aero-fins. The lowered &#8216;&#178;&#8217; more rapidly slows the RV makes it susceptible to atmospheric disturbances and interception. On the other hand, reduced payload mass significantly increased the missile velocity & range
The RV has an attitude control system and aerodynamic maneuver fins, for better control, accuracy and survivability. Unconfirmed reports suggest that an improved optical or radar terminal phase correlation system has been developed to provide accuracy of around 40 metres CEP.Agni-II and Agni-I Maneuvering Re-entry Vehicle: MRV-Mk.2
This RV largely inherits the basic structure, design and technology of the earlier Mk.1 RV of the Agni-TD, but has more functionality and superior performance. After making room for new and lighter Indian thermonuclear weapon payload, the RV has room for about 200 kg liquid fuel in pressurised vessels to serve as High Altitude Motor for propulsion, as well as velocity correction. At least one variant uses a set of solid fuelled impulse cartridges for velocity trimming. The less than perfect mating of lightweight TN weapon an RV designed for heavier 1,000 Kg payload imposed its own challenges (different CG and lowered &#8216;&#178;&#8217; due to lighter payload) that also required addition of aero-fins. The lowered &#8216;&#178;&#8217; more rapidly slows the RV makes it susceptible to atmospheric disturbances and interception. On the other hand, reduced payload mass significantly increased the missile velocity & range 
The RV has an attitude control system and aerodynamic maneuver fins, for better control, accuracy and survivability. Unconfirmed reports suggest that an improved optical or radar terminal phase correlation system has been developed to provide accuracy of around 40 metres CEP. It is interesting to note that long-range missiles developed by other countries use RVs that are passive ballistic mass, thus their accuracy depends on ability of missile&#8217;s RV-bus to place RV on precise ballistic trajectory. The Agni-RV Mk.2 on the other hand, is more advanced because it embodies propulsion, navigation and control all the way to the target.
It is interesting to note that long-range missiles developed by other countries use RVs that are passive ballistic mass, thus their accuracy depends on ability of missile&#8217;s RV-bus to place RV on precise ballistic trajectory. The Agni-RV Mk.2 on the other hand, is more advanced because it embodies propulsion, navigation and control all the way to the target.


----------



## RPK

Wapedia - Wiki: Agni-II


Agni-II

[edit]Preface: Evolving Indian Security Environment
During the 1990s, India's security situation gradually worsened with security challenges from China, blatant Chinese nuclear and missiles proliferation to Pakistan, and mutual proliferation between Pakistan and North Korea. The strategic redline was crossed in 1998 when Pakistan tested the North-Korean supplied nuclear capable Ghauri (North Korean No-Dong) missile, that could threaten India's heartland. The international complicity in allowing nuclear proliferation by proxy into the hands of Pakistan and ability to deliver it over long ranges, obtained by trading in black-market North Korean No-Dong missiles, in return for Pakistani nuclear design and enrichment equipment by the Walmart of nuclear and missile black-market run by Pakistani scientist A.Q. Khan and the Pakistani Military. This and other international security developments forced India to go fully nuclear, resulting in the Pokhran-II (***-II) nuclear test series and its weaponization by developing the Agni family of ballistic missiles that could deliver a variety of payloads over long ranges.
Quick deployment of the Agni-II was possible, by building on the earlier Agni-TD program that provided proven critical technologies and designs required for long range ballistic missiles. Thus when the decision was made to build the Agni weapon system, some quick optimization and ruggedization was done to the basic '1980 vintage' design, including a solid fuelled second stage. Further the solid fuel chemistry, RV and avionics were brought up to state-of-the-art levels. As the Pokhran-II (***-II) nuclear test proved a family of more powerful and lighter nuclear weapons, the 200 KT thermonuclear weapon is far lighter compared to 1000 kg earlier budgeted for the 200 KT boosted nuclear weapon. Thus a high yield weapon configuration now assumes a payload of 500 kg, including weapon and RV. However, in the interest of rapid development the basic design that was earlier developed continued to be used and keeping the future option open, for more optimized missile design and lighter payload. The Agni-II missile will be used by 555th Missile Group of the Indian Army.
[edit]Description
The Agni-II was first tested on 11 April 1999 at 9:47 a.m. IST (Indian Standard Time), from a converted rail carriage, with a carriage roof that slides open to allow the missile to be raised to the vertical for launch by two large hydraulic pistons. The launch process is controlled from a separate railcar. The missile was launched from the IC-4 pad at Wheeler Island, Balasore. Splash down was 2000 &#8211; 2100 km. down range in the Bay of Bengal, on a trajectory designed to simulate a range of 2800 &#8211; 3000 km. The Agni-II missile can also be launched from a road TEL vehicle, as demonstrated in the second test flight on 17 January 2001, at 10:01 a.m. IST (Indian Standard Time) to a range of 2100 km. This missile has a theoretical maximum range of some 3000 km with a 1000 kg payload (conventional or strategic).
Tested to range of over 2000 km, the Agni-II has an all-solid propellant system. After the January 17th test, the missile was cleared for production and it is possible that a production capacity (under-utilised at present) exists for 12 Agni-II missiles per year. On the January 17th test, the missile was alleged to have covered a range of over 2100 km with a 700 kg warhead. The Agni-II is designed to be launched from a rail-mobile launcher,it is also available in road-mobile configuration. This lends flexibility and reduces vulnerability to first strike.
The Agni-II is always be in a ready-to-fire mode and can be launched within 15 minutes as compared to almost half a day of preparation for the previous generation Agni-TD. In May 2001, and again in July 2001, the then-incumbent Defence Minister Jaswant Singh informed the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) that the Agni-II missile is operational, limited production had begun and induction being planned during 2001-2002. On 14 March 2002, Defence Minister George Fernandes informed Indian Parliament that the Agni-II has entered the production phase and is under induction. Agni-II is made by BDL in Hyderabad, with a production capacity of 18 missiles/year and costs about Rs.35 crore [34] for each missile. On 19 May 2009, user trial of Agni-II was undertaken by Indian Army, while DRDO scientists provided required logistical support. The Agni-II missile was tested at 10.06 IST from a defence base in Orissa.[5] The missile was test fired from launch pad-4 from Integrated Test Range. Integrated Test Range is the missile testing facility on the Wheeler Island, near Dhamara in the district of Bhadrak. Initially it was announced by Indian media that India has successfully tested the nuclear capable Agni-II missile from a defence base in Orissa. According to official sources, the aim of the test was to give the Indian Army confidence to fire the missile on its own. The May 2009 test however ended in failure of the Agni II [6] when the second stage failed to operate correctly and the missile started to veer wildly off course. In a subsequent re-test at night time on Nov 2009,[7] the missile once again failed completely at the second stage, this time dropping directly into the sea. These repeated failures at user trials puts its operational viability in serious doubt.
[edit]Propulsion
First Stage: The Agni-II's first stage is largely similar to that of Agni-TD's first stage. However the Agni-II booster is believed to employ more energetic fuel; Booster ISP of 269 (vacuum) and 237 (sea-level). It has a propellant mass of about 9 tons and estimated mass fraction of 0.865.
Second Stage: The Agni-II's second stage weighs ~4200 kg and uses solid fuel propellant. Its case is presumably made of the same material, high-strength 15CDV6 steel, as the booster stage for ease of manufacturing. This solid propellant stage has flex nozzles for thrust vectoring, for precise trajectory control. Unlike the Agni-TD, the solid fuel second stage does not require retro motors for proper stage separation. It uses a vented inter-stage.
[edit]Manoeuvring Re-Entry Vehicle: Agni RV-Mk.2
The 1980-vintage RV was reportedly designed to be able to carry a BARC-developed, boosted nuclear weapon of 200 KT yield weighing 1000 kg, also of 1980 vintage design. After making room for new and lighter Indian thermonuclear weapon payload, of 1995 vintage design, the MRV has room for about 200 kg (estimated) liquid fuel in pressurized vessels. Although for velocity correction, approximately 50 to 80 kg is estimated to be sufficient. At least one MRV variant type uses a set of solid fuelled cartridges for velocity trimming. The RV is reported to have an attitude control system and aerodynamic manoeuvre fins, presumably to make missile defense more difficult. Unconfirmed reports suggest that an improved optical or radar terminal phase correlation system has been developed to provide accuracy of around 40 meters CEP, although later reports have suggested that the accuracy was around 100 to 200 meters CEP. The RV largely inherits the basic shape, design and technology of the earlier Mk.1 RV of the Agni-TD.
Agni is unlike long-range missiles developed by western missiles where the RV is a passive ballistic load, whose accuracy depends on the launching vehicle's exact insertion into the sub-orbital trajectory. A large inaccuracy associated with the first generation RV, involved spinning the RV for greater stability during re-entry. Second generation western missiles were mostly MIRV (Multiple Independently targetable Re-entry Vehicle) and the accuracy was greatly improved by the payload bus with HAM velocity correction package for more accurate sub-orbit insertion. It also allowed individual MIRV payloads to impart different velocities, so that each can be independently targeted to a different target, albeit in nearby vicinity of each other. As before the RV continued to be passive and purely ballistic. The Agni-RV Mk.2 is more advanced than the western RVs, because it embodies proposition, navigation and control all the way to the target. The RV re-enters at an altitude of 100 km, at a shallow angle, with a gliding trajectory [38]. However it does not carry a MIRV payload, which is not to be intended to mean that India does not have the technology: the country launched and accurately placed ten satellites in a single launch in 2007, on its GSLV space vehicle, which was the first evidence of the country having revealed its expertise in this arena.
*Key Features of the Agni-RV Mk.2
The manoeuvring fins that allows it to;
Execute a non-ballistic trajectory to make interception more difficult.
Overcome any perturbation due to high altitude atmospheric disturbance.
Enable use of body lift at hypersonic velocity to glide the missile over longer ranges, thus reducing the thermal and physical stress at a modified Max-Q point.
Trajectory error to be determined late into the fight and corrected using aerodynamic force during re-entry.
Terminal manoeuvre dive for a more acute target interdiction angle improving CEP.
Support a wider range of payload weight and configuration.
Integrated velocity correction package for greater precision; has a set of solid fuelled cartridge(s) that are used to correct impulse variances of solid fuelled stages and subtle launch trajectory perturbation.
Integrated High Altitude Motor (HAM) which is liquid fuelled. Depending on the actual payload configuration, the HAM fuel load can be increased to trade range for a lighter and more compact weapon.
Larger internal volume allows more sophisticated ABM (anti-ballistic missile) counter-measures.
[edit]Avionics, Navigation and Control
The Agni family of missiles uses a strap-down INS system for flight control and navigation. Necessary inertial sensors were indigenously developed for the purpose, including laser rate gyros.
Agni-II introduced a new concept in missile control system by adopting MIL-STD-1553 databus for all on-board communication and control device interconnection --> mainly INS system, Flight Control Computer, actuators and sensors [42]. It is the standard that is adopted in new civilian & military aircraft (circuit routing and device mounting) and all the software in the Agni-II has been designed around this bus. DRDO sources claim that this reduces the number of connections and also makes the missile more rugged. However, some missile analysts feel that a standard databus may not be the best path to follow. It is said that a customized databus is better because in a standard databus, one tends to use off-the-shelf electronic devices whose performance may not be optimal. However most new missiles are moving towards digital buses using commercial off-the-shelf technology and which enables affordable sub-system replacement.*
[edit]Accuracy
The Agni-II's navigation and aiming uses an advanced ground based beacon system using a TDOA (Time Delay Of Arrival) technique, similar to a GPS system, that constantly provides missile flight position and velocity updates and has been proven in test flights. The TDOA system reportedly improved the accuracy by three times. India has demonstrated a measure of mastery in navigation sensors and flight control through its space program. The placement accuracy in GTO (involving powered flight of 1000 seconds much of it in sub-G or gravity free environment) is far more complicated and delicate than that of the sub-orbital trajectory of an IRBM. Thus the GSLV-D2 and F01 GTO Apogee accuracy of 1965 PPM and 361 PPM respectively that compares with Agni-II's 40 meter CEP at IRBM ranges with 13 PPM accuracy.
It is worthwhile to note that INS error differs for a ballistic missile versus an aircraft. Ballistic missile accuracy is only dependent on the INS accuracy up to the point when rocket fuel is expended (100 seconds for Agni-II) and it exits the atmosphere (> 90 km altitude), after that the trajectory is purely ballistic that is predetermined and easily computed. INS in a combat aircraft requires continuous operation of IMU and navigation computer throughout the flight during which the error keeps building as IMU sensors drift. A ballistic missile that can update its position and velocity from auxiliary means, can completely eliminate the built up error from INS and continue flight at a precise predetermined path, if necessary correcting the launch error by using:
Small velocity correction thruster package and/or
Aerodynamic manoeuvring during re-entry (this requires active RV configuration with integrated INS and control system).
The Agni-II missile reportedly makes use of both the above techniques. The Agni-II exits atmosphere and expends the second stage at an altitude of 120 km and at a distance of about 150 km. This allows the ground based TDOA system to operate well within Indian Territory and at close range (i.e. robustness against Electronic Warfare interference). The missile maintains LOS (line of sight) well beyond apogee. The overall accuracy is the cumulated sum of:
Accuracy of determining geographic coordinate of target and launcher.
Accuracy of hitting the designated coordinates that is determined by missile's navigation and control system.
Launching the Agni from a surveyed site is one aspect of item 1 above. The sub-meter target coordinates, using national surveillance assets, (aerospace, sensors, etc) would largely address the accuracy of target coordinate designation. A long-range ballistic missile (passive RV) targeting error is typically spread in a highly elliptic pattern. The CEP is thus adversely biased by a wide error spread in a longitudinal axis (due to shallow incidence angle). The Agni's active manoeuvring RV with onboard IMU (INS) and control system can perform terminal manoeuvre to correct errors and make a more accurate top attack profile using greater incidence angle significantly reducing the longitudinal spread and overall CEP.
While earlier test versions of the missile had a CEP of &#177;100 metres, the latest versions will have a CEP of around 30 metres.[8]
[edit]Range
The Bharat Rakshak website has extensive data and analysis that uses public domain data and ballistic calculations to show that the range is greatly influenced by use or non-use of thrusters on the RV (required for velocity trimming) for propulsion as a HAM (High Altitude Motor). There seems to be room in the RV for about ~200 kg fuel (solid or liquid) after allowing for a long but lightweight TN weapon. This RV integrated HAM is referred to as the half stage after the two solid fuelled stages. This stage provides a disproportional increase in range for a lighter RV payload. Thus development of lightweight nuclear weapons is paramount to the missile's range.
When the Agni-II was first launched, then Defence Minister George Fernandes indicated that the maximum range of the Agni-II was 3000 km. Since then, ranges from 2000 km to 2500 km have been bandied about while Dr. Kalam, at Aero India '98, stated that Agni-II had a maximum range of 3,700 km! The range of 2000 km can be excluded, as the system has been tested to greater range in both 1999 and 2001. Given the test to 2300 km in 1999 and 2100 km in 2001, with an apparently lighter payload, would indicate that a variation in trajectory was used and it may be possible to extrapolate some more accurate estimates of Agni-II's maximum range.
It would appear that Agni-II has a theoretical ability to hit a target 3000 km away with a 1000 kg overall payload &#8211; (a 250 kg RV's deadweight and a 750 kg warhead). It is suggested that a 200 kiloton 'boosted fission' warhead was earlier developed for the Agni system when it was on the drawing board in the late 80s, however after the Pokhran-II series of nuclear test in May 1998, the 200 KT boosted fission design has clearly given way to a 200 - 300 KT two stage thermonuclear design that is expected to be much lighter. Range changes can be made by either varying the payload or by altering the engine configuration.
Given the available data, it is therefore clear that Agni-II has a maximum range of somewhere in excess of 3000 km, and possibly as high as 3500 km with a 1000 kg payload. Greater range with a lighter payload however requires the RV to be qualified for higher re-entry velocity and corresponding Max-Q for thermal stress.
[edit]Conclusion
As the backbone of the Indian land-based nuclear deterrent, the real significance of the Agni-II is the fact that it is both road and rail mobile. This is an indication of India's desire not to put its missiles into vulnerable soils. The mobility of the Agni-II, combined with the sheer physical size of India renders the mobile IRBM a very secure and survivable delivery system. Its range of strategic weapons payload and good accuracy make this strategic weapon useful for counter value as well as first strike role.


----------



## RPK

Security Research Review: Volume 1(3) Evaluating India's Land Based Missile Deterrent - Sanjay Badri Maharaj and Arun Vishwakarma
*
Manoeuvring Re-Entry Vehicle: Agni RV-Mk2*

The Agni&#8217;s re-entry vehicle is designed to ensure that the temperature inside the vehicle does not exceed 60&#176;C, a condition necessary to protect the warhead and electronic systems placed inside. The Agni&#8217;s Manoeuvring Re-entry Vehicle (MRV) is made of multi-directionally carbon fibre woven reinforced carbon-carbon composite material.34 The 0.8m diameter and 4 metre long re-entry vehicle consists of five sections. Each of these sections is made up of a two-layer composite construction. The inner layer is made up of a carbon/epoxy filament mould constructed on a CNC winding machine. The inner layer is designed to bear structural loads. The outer layer is made up of carbon/phenolic filament wound construction, and cured in an autoclave at 7 bar pressure.35 The outer ablative layer ensures high thermal robustness for shock and temperature extreme.

The 1980 vintage RV was reportedly originally designed to be able to carry a BARC developed boosted nuclear weapon of 200kT yield weighting 1,000 kg (1980 vintage design). After making room for a new and lighter Indian Thermo-nuclear weapon payload (1995 vintage design), the MRV has room for about 200 kg (estimated) liquid fuel in pressurised vessels. For velocity correction though, approximately 50-80 kg is estimated to be sufficient. At least one variant type uses a set of solid fuelled cartridges for velocity trimming.

The Re-entry Vehicle (RV) is reported to have an attitude control system and aerodynamic manoeuvre fins, that also make missile defence more difficult.36 Unconfirmed reports suggest that an improved optical or radar terminal phase correlation system has been developed to provide accuracy of around 40m CEP, although later reports have suggested that the accuracy was around 100 to 200m CEP. The RV largely inherits the basic shape, design and technology of the earlier Mk.1 RV of the Agni-TD.

The Agni is unlike long-range missiles developed by western countries, where the RV is purely a passive ballistic load whose accuracy depends on the launching vehicle&#8217;s exact insertion into the desired sub-orbital trajectory. Large inaccuracy associated with first generation RV involved spinning the RV for greater stability during atmospheric re-entry. Second-generation western missiles were mostly MIRV and the accuracy was greatly improved by use of a payload bus with a HAM velocity correction package for more accurate sub-orbit insertion. It also allowed individual MIRV payload to be imparted slightly different velocity so that each could be independently targeted to a different target albeit in the vicinity of each other. As before, the RV continued to be passive and purely ballistic.

Agni-RV Mk-2 is more advanced than western RVs, for it embodies propulsion, navigation and control all the way to the target. The RV re-enters at an altitude of 100 km at a shallow angle with a gliding trajectory.37

*The manoeuvring fins allow:

&#8211; Trajectory error to be determined late into the flight and corrected using aerodynamic force during re-entry.38

&#8211; Execute non-ballistic trajectory to make interception more difficult.

&#8211; Overcome any perturbation due to high altitude atmospheric disturbance.

&#8211; Enable use of body lift at hypersonic velocity to glide the missile over longer range,39 reducing the thermal and physical stress40 at a modified Max-Q point.

&#8211; Support a wider range of payload weight and configuration.

&#8211; Terminal manoeuvre dive for a more acute target interdiction angle improving CEP.

Velocity correction package for greater precision; using an integrated High Altitude Motor (HAM) (liquid fuelled or a set of solid-fuel cartridges) to correct impulse variance of solid fuelled stages and subtle launch trajectory perturbation.

Depending on actual payload configuration, the HAM fuel load can be increased to trade range for a lighter / compact weapon.

The larger volume allows more sophisticated ABM counter measures.
*
Avionics, Navigation and Control

The Agni family of missiles uses a strap-down INS system for flight control and navigation.

The Agni introduced a new concept by adopting MIL-STD-1553 databus for all on-board communication and control device interconnections (mainly INS system, Flight Control Computer, actuators and sensors).41 It is the standard that is adopted in new civilian and military aircraft (circuit routing and device mounting) and all the software in the Agni-II has been designed around this bus. DRDO sources claim that this reduces the number of connections and also making the missile more rugged. However, some missile analysts feel that a standard databus may not be the best path to follow. It is said that a customised databus is better because in a standard databus, one tends to use off-the-shelf electronic devices whose performance may not be optimal. However, most modern missiles are moving towards digital buses using commercial off-the-shelf technology, which enables affordable sub-system replacement or enhancement.

Accuracy

Agni-II navigation and aiming utilises an advanced ground based beacon system using TDOA (Time Delay Of Arrival) technique similar to GPS42 that constantly provides missile flight position and velocity update that has been proven in test flights.43 The TDOA system reportedly improved the accuracy by three times.44

India has demonstrated a measure of mastery in navigation sensors and flight control through its space programme. The placement accuracy in GTO (involving powered flight of 1,000 seconds, much of it in sub-G or gravity free environment) is a far more complicated and delicate matter45 than that of the sub-orbital trajectory of an IRBM. Thus the GSLV-D2 and GSLV-F01 GTO Apogee accuracy of 1965 PPM46,47 and 361 PPM48,49 respectively, compares with Agni-II&#8217;s 40 metres CEP at IRBM range with 13 PPM accuracy.

It is worthwhile to note that the INS error differs for a ballistic missile versus an aircraft. Ballistic missile accuracy is only dependent on the INS accuracy up to the point when rocket fuel is expended (100 seconds for Agni-II) and it exits the atmosphere (90 km altitude), after that the trajectory is purely ballistic that is predetermined and easily computed. On the other hand, the INS in a combat aircraft requires continuous operation of IMU(Inertial Measurement Unit) and navigation computer throughout the flight during which the error keeps building as IMU sensors drift.

A ballistic missile that can update its position and velocity from auxiliary means can completely eliminate the built up error from INS and continue flight at the precise predetermined path, if necessary correcting the launch error by using:

Small velocity correction thruster package and / or

Aerodynamic manoeuvring during re-entry (this requires active RV configuration with integrated INS and control system).

The Agni-II reportedly makes use of both the above techniques.

The Agni-II exits atmosphere and expends the second stage at an altitude of 120 km and at a distance of about 150 km. This allows the ground based TDOA system to operate well within Indian territory and at close range (i.e. robustness against Electronic Warfare interference). The missile maintains LOS (line of sight) well beyond apogee.

The overall accuracy is a cumulated sum of:

Accuracy of determining geographic coordinate of target and launcher;

Accuracy of hitting the designated coordinates that is determined by the missile&#8217;s navigation and control system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tejas-MkII

The Hindu : News / National : Fourth launch of Agni-III before Sunday

*Fourth launch of Agni-III before Sunday *

*Intense preparations are under way on the tiny Wheeler Island, off Damra village on the Orissa coast, for the launch of ballistic missile Agni-III before Sunday. *

This will be the fourth launch of Agni-III and it aims at establishing its reliability. We are doing this flight to demonstrate the robustness of the missiles systems, a top missile engineer of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) said on Wednesday. 

Agni-III, a product of the DRDO, can carry nuclear warheads weighing 1.5 tonnes. It can fly over 3,500 km and even target parts of China. The missile has two stages which are powered by solid propellants. It is 17-metre long, has a diameter of two metres and launch weight of 50 tonnes. The missile re-enters the atmosphere with a high velocity at a temperature of more than 2,500 degrees Celsius. The nuclear warhead is protected by a heat-shield made of carbon-carbon composites. 

While the first Agni-III launch on July 9, 2006 failed, the second and third launches on April 12, 2007, and May 7, 2008, witnessed copy-book flights. 

*K-15 missile *

The coming weeks/months will be hectic for the DRDO with one more launch of K-15 missile this month from a submerged pontoon off the coast of Visakhapatnam. The pontoon will simulate the conditions of a submarine. K-15 had been launched earlier from submerged pontoons, but this is a different version. The first version, called Mark-1, is being fitted into the indigenously built nuclear-powered submarine named Arihant. 

*After the K-15 missile clears the water medium, it climbs 20 km into the air and can destroy targets 700 km away. The missile forms part of the DRDOs Sagarika project.* 

Shourya, which is the land-version of the underwater-launched K-15 missile, will have its second flight around June from the Integrated Test Range at Balasore, Orissa. 

*The fourth flight of Indias interceptor missile, which can knock out adversarial ballistic missiles at an altitude of 130 km, is scheduled for September. *The DRDO has already scored a hat-trick with three of its interceptor missiles confronting incoming enemy ballistic missiles in a hit-to-kill mode.

PS: It seem like somebody is running behind DRDO A$$ with stick ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

very well said..

or somebody has put a drop of petrol in drdo's @$$..


----------



## Hulk

As I said many times, the focus of the government is increasing on its defense and this shows in things that are planned.


----------



## RPK

The Hindu : News / National : Fourth launch of Agni-III before Sunday






Intense preparations are under way on the tiny Wheeler Island, off Damra village on the Orissa coast, for the launch of ballistic missile Agni-III before Sunday. 

This will be the fourth launch of Agni-III and it aims at establishing its reliability. &#8220;We are doing this flight to demonstrate the robustness of the missile&#8217;s systems,&#8221; a top missile engineer of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) said on Wednesday. 

Agni-III, a product of the DRDO, can carry nuclear warheads weighing 1.5 tonnes. It can fly over 3,500 km and even target parts of China. The missile has two stages which are powered by solid propellants. It is 17-metre long, has a diameter of two metres and launch weight of 50 tonnes. The missile re-enters the atmosphere with a high velocity at a temperature of more than 2,500 degrees Celsius. The nuclear warhead is protected by a heat-shield made of carbon-carbon composites. 

While the first Agni-III launch on July 9, 2006 failed, the second and third launches on April 12, 2007, and May 7, 2008, witnessed copy-book flights. 

K-15 missile 
The coming weeks/months will be hectic for the DRDO with one more launch of K-15 missile this month from a submerged pontoon off the coast of Visakhapatnam. The pontoon will simulate the conditions of a submarine. K-15 had been launched earlier from submerged pontoons, but this is a different version. The first version, called Mark-1, is being fitted into the indigenously built nuclear-powered submarine named Arihant. 

After the K-15 missile clears the water medium, it climbs 20 km into the air and can destroy targets 700 km away. The missile forms part of the DRDO&#8217;s Sagarika project. 

Shourya, which is the land-version of the underwater-launched K-15 missile, will have its second flight around June from the Integrated Test Range at Balasore, Orissa. 

The fourth flight of India&#8217;s interceptor missile, which can knock out adversarial ballistic missiles at an altitude of 130 km, is scheduled for September. The DRDO has already scored a hat-trick with three of its interceptor missiles confronting incoming &#8220;enemy&#8221; ballistic missiles in a &#8220;hit-to-kill&#8221; mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deckingraj

Tejas-MkII said:


> PS: It seem like somebody is running behind DRDO A$$ with stick ...



There is a saying "Its all money honey"....With a boost in the economy and incident like Kargil...Parliament attack...mumbai attack have been the eye opener...In fact Kargil was the biggest eye opener because it dented the common belief in our plitical establishments that nukes will keep the region conflict free....


----------



## LCA Tejas

Intense preparations are under way on the tiny Wheeler Island, off Damra village on the Orissa coast, for the launch of ballistic missile Agni-III before Sunday.

This will be the fourth launch of Agni-III and it aims at establishing its reliability. &#8220;We are doing this flight to demonstrate the robustness of the missile&#8217;s systems,&#8221; a top missile engineer of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) said on Wednesday.

Agni-III, a product of the DRDO, can carry nuclear warheads weighing 1.5 tonnes. It can fly over 3,500 km and even target parts of China. The missile has two stages which are powered by solid propellants. It is 17-metre long, has a diameter of two metres and launch weight of 50 tonnes. The missile re-enters the atmosphere with a high velocity at a temperature of more than 2,500 degrees Celsius. The nuclear warhead is protected by a heat-shield made of carbon-carbon composites.

While the first Agni-III launch on July 9, 2006 failed, the second and third launches on April 12, 2007, and May 7, 2008, witnessed copy-book flights.

K-15 MISSILE

The coming weeks/months will be hectic for the DRDO with one more launch of K-15 missile this month from a submerged pontoon off the coast of Visakhapatnam. The pontoon will simulate the conditions of a submarine. K-15 had been launched earlier from submerged pontoons, but this is a different version. The first version, called Mark-1, is being fitted into the indigenously built nuclear-powered submarine named Arihant.

After the K-15 missile clears the water medium, it climbs 20 km into the air and can destroy targets 700 km away. The missile forms part of the DRDO&#8217;s Sagarika project.

Shourya, which is the land-version of the underwater-launched K-15 missile, will have its second flight around June from the Integrated Test Range at Balasore, Orissa.

The fourth flight of India&#8217;s interceptor missile, which can knock out adversarial ballistic missiles at an altitude of 130 km, is scheduled for September. The DRDO has already scored a hat-trick with three of its interceptor missiles confronting incoming &#8220;enemy&#8221; ballistic missiles in a &#8220;hit-to-kill&#8221; mode.


The Hindu : News / National : Fourth launch of Agni-III before Sunday

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## LCA Tejas

K-15,Sagarika and Agni 3 are missiles which DRDO has planned to test before they get Inducted....


----------



## LCA Tejas

anyone got pictures of K-15 missile launching from underwater?


----------



## navtrek

K 15

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## LCA Tejas

Wonderful buddy.... Thanks


----------



## Chanakyaa

Shourya is the game changer.
The missile when stored in silos can be completely safe from any attack and is a real secon strike weapon.

Infact i think this misile is the real key to indian second strike doctrine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LCA Tejas

XiNiX said:


> Shourya is the game changer.
> The missile when stored in silos can be completely safe from any attack and is a real secon strike weapon.
> 
> Infact i think this misile is the real key to indian second strike doctrine.



It sure is, and If this launch of Agni 3 is successful then it will go into production, as DRDO wants it to be a 3rd successful launch of Agni 3 before it goes for Induction.... Its Gonna Be a cool IRBM for Sure


----------



## Abhiras

what about 'Surya missile' which will be soon devolved by indians......

Surya-1 range will be between 8000-12,000 Kms & warhea capacity of 3-10 nuclear warheads of 250 kilotons each

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LCA Tejas

Abhiras said:


> what about 'Surya missile' which will be soon devolved by indians......
> 
> Surya-1 range will be between 8000-12,000 Kms & warhea capacity of 3-10 nuclear warheads of 250 kilotons each



Thats nothing but Agni-V buddy.... Yes its already under work...... An ICBM will be great....


----------



## Trichy

we need to speedup all our local made defense product in rapid phase, and spend lot in R&D to make sure the quality is good, this test makes as proud and show our self determination of our R&D...GOOD LUCK DRDO & CO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LCA Tejas

Trichy said:


> we need to speedup all our local made defense product in rapid phase, and spend lot in R&D to make sure the quality is good, this test makes as proud and show our self determination of our R&D...GOOD LUCK DRDO & CO.



Dont worry buddy... Our country is now safe, Govt is gonna approve facilities for R&D... and guess What DRDO is gonaa open Some huge Universities.... Students study and Get good placements in DRDO instead of Going to foreign for R&D, We will do It here, all the facilities will be made available here In India...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Red Dwarf

K-15 looks good. Why it produce a thick black smoke on launching and from the upper part of the missile (is that separation of the casing) ?.


----------



## LCA Tejas

Red Dwarf said:


> K-15 looks good. Why it produce a thick black smoke on launching and from the upper part of the missile (is that separation of the casing) ?.



Same here, I too wonder why that Happens? Even in Brahmos u can see that...


----------



## saurabh

Red Dwarf said:


> K-15 looks good. Why it produce a thick black smoke on launching and from the upper part of the missile (is that separation of the casing) ?.



It is solid rocket propelled, which explains the smoke. But from the upper part?

Also, did somebody noticed this..

http://img184.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=53949_K15_sagarika_122_660lo.JPG

Seems like its leaking oil!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Dwarf

saurabh said:


> It is solid rocket propelled, which explains the smoke.



I found this from a Wiki reference. 



> The missile is launched by a hot gas generator developing 15-200 bar pressure using high burn rate HTBP based composite propellant. The thick dark gas cloud greatly reduces the thermal signature of the missile.


How a black cloud reduces the thermal signature ?.


> But from the upper part?


It is indeed for the separation of the casing


Btw this the link to article
http://www.indiaresearch.org/Shourya_Missile.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

The talk of range is a matter of real debate.

The payload directly affects the range and if a .5 ton warhead is placed on agni 3 the range goes way beyond 6000 km, see wiki for paylod-range variation.

So one key aspect is the payload, if we have miniaturised the nukes, agni 3 suffices our needs even that of an icbm.

Guess what i strongly feel, with advancement in explosive tech, lighter but effective warhead, the 300 km brahmos can strike far greater distances than actually told.


----------



## saurabh

Red Dwarf said:


> The missile is launched by a hot gas generator developing 15-200 bar pressure using high burn rate HTBP based composite propellant. The thick dark gas cloud greatly reduces the thermal signature of the missile.



At the time of launch, it is understandable. The dark gas cloud will suppress the IR emissions, just like it is obstructing visible emission. But just when the missile leaves the canister and hot gases (fire/burning gases) become visible again, would not the purpose of smoke (ir signature suppression) be lost?


----------



## LCA Tejas

Any source buddy?


----------



## jha

he is just cutting a joke....but who knows...????

we have a highly developed space tech. yet no sign of any icbm...who knows what these drdo and isro people are doing....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LCA Tejas

The only thing we wonder is like *Jha* said, Our space program has gone so advanced and yet no sign of ICBM, something fishy for sure.... Lets wait for it.... Pray for AGNI-III 3rd consecutive Successful Launch.... and 4th successful launch of AAD or PAD and K-15 ofcourse...


----------



## saurabh

Funny, cause we see a failed missile test once in a while. Also, none of the countries recognize India as a nuclear weapon state.
Whats more funny is, German having such theories about India. We have seen many Pakistanis doing that, but a German...


----------



## Shambu

I guess India has achieved ICBM capability long ago but cant disclose it for obvious reasons.


----------



## saurabh

Shambu said:


> I guess India has achieved ICBM capability long ago but cant disclose it for obvious reasons.



And what good will it do to her after disclosing the capabilities slowly, step by step in next few years. Also, by telling the world all the tests of Agni III.
If we had ICBM, we could have declared IRBM capacity with lesser tests or atleast smaller time period.


----------



## manglasiva

Why INDIA needs ICBM ? to target US or Europe ? we only have enemies in our neighbourhood...a BM with less than 4 KKM will do..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

Well, its more about political conveneiance i think.

Irbm=defensive
Icbm=offensive

So, names are very clever ways to get over political obstacles ...

1. Civil nuclear deal : yet India gets full reprocessing rights which will now accelarate its weapons programmme.

2. Su 30 : only by name but better than su 35, had they called it su 35 in 1996, we would have stucck with ever lasting tech/political go aheads.

3. Agni 3 : i have seen data than it can reach 10000 KM with lighter payload... Still its IRBM !

4. PSLV : Polar yet has placed Geo Orbit sats !

Tech is advancing at pace u cant change names i cant say its deliberate or not, but seems to be convenient.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manglasiva

i don't know whether its OFF TOPIC..but its connected.
ALL BM have sophisticated systems on board, and most are stored in silo's for many years..do they need any service ? maybe they put new batteries before launch..but what about other sub systems ? how reliable are they ? any experts here who will shed light on this ?


----------



## saurabh

XiNiX said:


> Well, its more about political conveneiance i think.
> 
> *Irbm=defensive
> Icbm=offensive
> *
> So, names are very clever ways to get over political obstacles ...
> 
> 1. Civil nuclear deal : *yet India gets full reprocessing rights which will now accelarate its weapons programmme.
> *
> 2. Su 30 : only by name but better than su 35, had they called it su 35 in 1996, we would have stucck with ever lasting tech/political go aheads.
> 
> 3. Agni 3 :* i have seen data than it can reach 10000 KM with lighter payload... *Still its IRBM !
> 
> 4. PSLV : Polar yet has placed Geo Orbit sats !
> 
> Tech is advancing at pace u cant change names i cant say its deliberate or not, but seems to be convenient.



Off topic, but can you elaborate?


----------



## jha

the point is that why to keep an elephant when you cant use it...???

india does not need a missile with range more than 4000 km.
thats why delay in agni-5. india is not an aggressive state...it does not need an icbm...


----------



## Shambu

ISRO is developing bigger Rocket Boosters for missions to moon ,mars etc in the future.But unfortunately the same technology can be employed to develop ICBMs .

India may not need ICBM but we surely want indian vyomonauts in moon,mars.etc


----------



## RAHUL INDIAN

sathruvinasakh said:


> If my memory serves right,India got nuclear protection from russia around 65-70. then India did their own nuclear testing for some good/bad.Again----------
> It always find amusing to see how one protects their allies.
> any war in Asia? will have to end up nuclear atleast dragging these 4 countries India,russia,Pakistan,china,............. +more.
> A good thing for India is, when the threat level goes high,russia activates its own nuclear capable missile along with india.
> 
> And I personally love to see these 2 aim their guns at USA  and NATO aiming at them  lol......would love to see the end of world



...really good...


----------



## faithfulguy

XiNiX said:


> Shourya is the game changer.
> The missile when stored in silos can be completely safe from any attack and is a real secon strike weapon.
> 
> Infact i think this misile is the real key to indian second strike doctrine.



Harden silos can be taken out by precision guided missiles so they are not as reliable as back in the 70s. So your statement would be valid 40 years ago but its no longer valid. To have credible 2nd strike capability, a nation needs SLBMs


----------



## gogbot

faithfulguy said:


> Harden silos can be taken out by precision guided missiles so they are not as reliable as back in the 70s. So your statement would be valid 40 years ago but its no longer valid. To have credible 2nd strike capability, a nation needs SLBMs



The Shaurya missile is speculated to be the land version of the under-water Sagarika K-15 missile, although DRDO officials have reportedly denied its connection with the K-15 program.

Essentially it was developed after we tested the K-15 SLBM


----------



## faithfulguy

gogbot said:


> The Shaurya missile is speculated to be the land version of the under-water Sagarika K-15 missile, although DRDO officials have reportedly denied its connection with the K-15 program.
> 
> Essentially it was developed after we tested the K-15 SLBM



Why does India place an 750KM range missile in silo? That is as wacky as having a ship fire ballistic missiles?? I do not understand the thinking as I do not know the reasons behind it.


----------



## gogbot

faithfulguy said:


> Why does India place an 750KM range missile in silo? That is as wacky as having a ship fire ballistic missiles?? I do not understand the thinking as I do not know the reasons behind it.



Pakistan mainly, That is a country which requires no more than 750 km to cover completely.

You make you weapons to counter you enemies.

While China, Russia and North Korea has the US to contend with.
They spend huge amounts of money mobilizing huge ICBM's on priority

India, primarily only has PAkistan. So why would the parliament of the nation approve a plan for Hugely expensive ICBM when the same deterrence can be achieved with a much cheaper Short range missile.

That's why we have short range ballistic missiles, and in large numbers.
They are there to counter Pakistan

All the longer range Missiles are meant as deterrence for China, But obviously they cost more. So make short range less expensive missiles for Pakistan and Longer range more expensive missiles for China


----------



## faithfulguy

gogbot said:


> Pakistan mainly, That is a country which requires no more than 750 km to cover completely.
> 
> You make you weapons to counter you enemies.
> 
> While China, Russia and North Korea has the US to contend with.
> They spend huge amounts of money mobilizing huge ICBM's on priority
> 
> India, primarily only has PAkistan. So why would the parliament of the nation approve a plan for Hugely expensive ICBM when the same deterrence can be achieved with a much cheaper Short range missile.
> 
> That's why we have short range ballistic missiles, and in large numbers.
> They are there to counter Pakistan
> 
> All the longer range Missiles are meant as deterrence for China, But obviously they cost more. So make short range less expensive missiles for Pakistan and Longer range more expensive missiles for China



my question is why put a 750KM range missile in a silo. India would be the first country in history to do that . In addition to put ballistic missiles on a surface ship.


----------



## gogbot

faithfulguy said:


> my question is why put a 750KM range missile in a silo. India would be the first country in history to do that . In addition to put ballistic missiles on a surface ship.



So what, these weapons are designed to counter Pakistan and that they do.

You build weapons to counter you enemies.

A 750 km Ballistic missile nuclear tipped, Insures than In the face of a devastating nuclear attack on India, by Pakistan

India can respond in kind using the Securely silo protected missiles. and various other assets.
And since they are not long range missiles that are not necessary for Pakistan
They are cheaper and thus can be produced more easily.

Same goes with our ships, just look at the distances we are talking about and Pakistan's Capabilities.



*The entire range of short range missiles are all Pakistan centric.*

They are all weapons developed with Pakistan in Mind.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

gogbot said:


> So what, these weapons are designed to counter Pakistan and that they do.
> 
> You build weapons to counter you enemies.
> 
> A 750 km Ballistic missile nuclear tipped, Insures than In the face of a devastating nuclear attack on India, by Pakistan
> 
> India can respond in kind using the Securely silo protected missiles. and various other assets.
> And since they are not long range missiles that are not necessary for Pakistan
> They are cheaper and thus can be produced more easily.
> 
> Same goes with our ships, just look at the distances we are talking about and Pakistan's Capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *The entire range of short range missiles are all Pakistan centric.*
> 
> They are all weapons developed with Pakistan in Mind.



If i had done same on an *** i would have been BANNED.ENJOY THE REAL FREEDOM.But do remember our arsenal,RAAD,BABUR these CBMs will fall like cats and dogs.


----------



## no_name

gogbot said:


> So what, these weapons are designed to counter Pakistan and that they do.
> 
> You build weapons to counter you enemies.
> 
> A 750 km Ballistic missile nuclear tipped, Insures than In the face of a devastating nuclear attack on India, by Pakistan
> 
> India can respond in kind using the Securely silo protected missiles. and various other assets.
> And since they are not long range missiles that are not necessary for Pakistan
> They are cheaper and thus can be produced more easily.
> 
> Same goes with our ships, just look at the distances we are talking about and Pakistan's Capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> *The entire range of short range missiles are all Pakistan centric.*
> 
> They are all weapons developed with Pakistan in Mind.



Hi,

I think what he means is that the missile can just be road mobile since it not too large.

regards,


----------



## digitaltiger

I dont know if your indian jounals/news papers published this news or not,but during 2001/2002 russia all of a sudden moved its strategic forces and put its long range missiles in a ready to fire condition.Later the smoke from under the table revealed that the preparation is a responce to pakistani attack on indian parliament and a standoff at border between them.Then All major powers begged both russia and India to not take any decision hastily.as a result things cooled down.


I dont know how true these claims are but it gave me great pleasure to read that. 

True or false but Russia rocks .


----------



## gogbot

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> If i had done same on an *** i would have been BANNED.ENJOY THE REAL FREEDOM.But do remember our arsenal,RAAD,BABUR these CBMs will fall like cats and dogs.



Banned for what explaining the reasoning for India's short range missiles.

They are made considering Pakistan as the enemy, so given the low range required they are small, Cheap easy to move and etc.

Why would i be banned for doing that.

IF Pakistan has missiles then good for you, you made them considering India, thus they are of larger range etc.

Its as simple as that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

no_name said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think what he means is that the missile can just be road mobile since it not too large.
> 
> regards,



Exactly, if the missile location is inmobile, than the enemy know where to knock them off. A constant moving missile is more difficult to track. Besides this missile, does India have any other missiles in silos?


----------



## karan.1970

Seems like a successful test today....

India tests long-range nuclear-capable Agni-III missile - Yahoo! India News


----------



## ambidex

India tests long-range nuclear-capable Agni-III missileFebruary 6th, 2010 SindhToday 

Bhadrak (Orissa), Feb 7 (IANS) India Sunday tested its indigenous long-range nuclear- capable Agni-III missile, catapulting the country into a select group of nations that have intermediate-range ballistic missile (IRBM)-capability, defence sources said.

The 3,000-km range missile, which is capable of carrying warheads weighing up to 1.5 tonnes, was tested from the Inner Wheeler Island at Dhamra, a launch site in Bhadrak district, about 200 km from Orissa capital Bhubaneswar, at 10.46 a.m. 

This is the fourth test of the missile. The first test, from the same defence base on July 9, 2006, was unsuccessful. The second stage of the rocket had failed to separate from the missile quickly enough and the missile had fallen short of its target. 

The DRDO-developed missile was tested again on April 12, 2007, and May 9, 2008, respectively and both the tests were successful. 

Agni-III, one of the Agni series missiles, is a two-stage solid propellant missile with a length of 17 mt, diameter 2 mt and launch weight of 50 tonnes. 

While Agni-I is a 750-800 km short-range missile, Agni-II has a range of more than 1,500 km. Both have already been inducted into the armed forces.


----------



## saurabh

faithfulguy said:


> Exactly, if the missile location is inmobile, than *the enemy know where to knock them off*. A constant moving missile is more difficult to track. Besides this missile, does India have any other missiles in silos?



Nope, this is also considered. The enemy doesn't knows where the missile are.
From wiki..


> Shaurya missiles can remain hidden or camouflaged in underground silos from enemy surveillance or satellites till they are fired from the special storage-cum-launch canisters.


----------



## faithfulguy

saurabh said:


> Nope, this is also considered. The enemy doesn't knows where the missile are.
> From wiki..



once they find out its all over. As this are short range missiles, its area of deployment would be much smaller. So with today's technology, it won't be too difficult to detect. Either this is a road mobile missile and India try to pass off as silo based or India's strategic thinker really is screw up.

In the US, the silo missile are not regarded as a 2nd strike weapon. They are only the first strike weapon as they would be wiped out by SS-18s if they are not used first.


----------



## unicorn148

Shaurya missiles missile is a hypersonic missile so it will be too difficult to intercept


----------



## LCA Tejas

unicorn148 said:


> Shaurya missiles missile is a hypersonic missile so it will be too difficult to intercept



You are absolutly right buddy....


----------



## Red Dwarf

Nuclear capable Agni III test fired successfully


India on Sunday "successfully" test-fired its nuclear-capable Agni-III ballistic missile with a range of more than 3,000 km from the Wheeler Island off Orissa coast.

The indigenously developed surface-to-surface missile was tested from a rail mobile launcher near Dhamara, about 100 km from here, at about 1046 hours, defence sources said.

"All mission parameters were met," they said, adding the test was a success.

This was the fourth flight test in the Agni-III series carried out to establish the "repeatability" of the missile's performance, they said.

The entire trajectory of today's trial was monitored through various telemetry stations, electro-optic systems and sophisticated radars located along the coast, in Port Blair and by Naval ships anchored near the impact point in the down range area for data analysis, the sources said.

Agni-III missile is powered by a two-stage solid propellant system. With a length of 17 metres, the missile's diameter is 2 metres and launch weight is 50 tonnes.

It can carry a payload of 1.5 tonnes which is protected by carbon-carbon all composite heat shield.

The sleek missile is equipped with sophisticated navigation, guidance and control systems along with advanced on-board computer systems.

The electronic systems are hardened for higher vibration, thermal and acoustic effects, an official of Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) said.

A high performance indigenous ring laser gyro-based navigation system, which was flight-tested for the first time during the last Agni-III trial, was a success, he said.

The first trial of Agni-III conducted on July 9, 2006 had ended in failure. But the subsequent two tests on April 12, 2007 and May 7, 2008 were successful.


----------



## faithfulguy

unicorn148 said:


> Shaurya missiles missile is a hypersonic missile so it will be too difficult to intercept



But before its launched, the silos can be destroyed. Given the opponent enough time and they will find it.


----------



## saurabh

faithfulguy said:


> once they find out its all over. As this are short range missiles, its area of deployment would be much smaller. So with today's technology, it won't be too difficult to detect. Either this is a road mobile missile and India try to pass off as silo based or India's strategic thinker really is screw up.
> 
> In the US, the silo missile are not regarded as a 2nd strike weapon. They are only the first strike weapon as they would be wiped out by SS-18s if they are not used first.



Its not that easy. You can term the silos as a hiding place from enemy. And it is short ranged, but compared to what? It can be placed well within Indian boundaries and yet it will cover lot of Pakistan (against whom we can safely believe it is developed).

Besides, all its properties wont be displayed, neither are the policy makers stupid.


----------



## Red Dwarf

Who said K-15 stored in Silos ?. Why a short range missile need to be stored in silo ?.


----------



## RPK

The Hindu : Front Page : DRDO raises the bar, sets its sights on 5,000-km Agni-V


CHENNAI: With three consecutively successful flights of Agni-III, the missile technologists of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) have raised the bar: they will now busy themselves with realising Agni-V which will have a range of 5,000 km.

The success of the Agni-III flight on Sunday, according to them, sent out several signals: it has become a proven missile; the decks have been cleared for its induction with nuclear warheads, into the Army; it established the maturity of India&#8217;s nuclear deterrence programme and its second-strike capability.

It was the Army which conducted the successful flight. With this, the induction process of the missile has commenced. &#8220;This launch is a stepping stone to the DRDO realising its next intermediate range ballistic missile, Agni-V,&#8221; V.K. Saraswat, Scientific Adviser to the Defence Minister, said.

Dr. Saraswat, who is also Director-General of the DRDO, said the flight proved that the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR), which aimed at denying missile technologies to India, &#8220;has not affected our programme.&#8221;

*&#8220;The development of the Agni-III took place independent of the MTCR. About 80 to 85 per cent of the components were indigenous. The indigenisation has gone to such a level where we are independent of any embargo,&#8221; Dr. Saraswat said.
*
W. Selvamurthy, Chief Controller (Life Sciences and Human Resources), DRDO, described the flight as &#8220;a milestone in strengthening our defence and developing our second-strike capability.&#8221;

Dr. Selvamurthy said that since India was wedded to the doctrine of &#8220;no-first-use&#8221; of its nuclear weapons, it needed to have a robust second-strike capability. If any country were to use nuclear weapons against India, the country should be able to retaliate in kind. &#8220;India should be able to deploy them [Agni-III missiles] in places where they cannot be detected,&#8221; he said.

Both the stages of Agni-III are powered by solid propellants. It is 17 metres long, has a diameter of two metres and a launch weight of 50 tonnes. It can carry payloads weighing 1.5 tonnes.

The missile was equipped with a sophisticated computer system, navigated with an advanced navigation system and guided with an innovated guidance scheme. Several radars and electro-optical tracking systems, along the coast of Orissa, monitored its path and evaluated its parameters in real-time. Two ships tracked and witnessed the missile reaching its target.

Avinash Chander, Mission Director, called the flight &#8220;a thrilling experience,&#8221; with all the mission objectives met. &#8220;It was a copy-book flight with all the events listed in the flight being executed accurately,&#8221; he said.

*The missile was tested for its full range and its integrated strategic command network was fully proved, said Mr. Chander, who is also Director, Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL), Hyderabad. The ASL designs and develops the Agni variants.*

According to A. Sivathanu Pillai, Chief Executive Officer and Managing Director, BrahMos Aerospace, the success brought big credit to the DRDO.

Lt. Gen. B.S. Nagal, chief of Strategic Forces Command, witnessed the flight from the Wheeler Island.

V.G. Sekaran, Agni-III Project Director, coordinated the entire integration and launch activities.

While the first flight of Agni-III on July 9, 2006 failed, its second and third flights on April 12, 2007 and May 7, 2008 were successful.


----------



## unicorn148

faithfulguy said:


> But before its launched, the silos can be destroyed. Given the opponent enough time and they will find it.



its not so easy to find a silo and destroy it and it will be guarded either you can destroy it by a surface to surface missile but when the missile is detected the missile will be launched from the silo .
you have to destroy by an air to surface missile but for that you should have stealth aircraft or with present gen SAM's of the IAF its very difficult


----------



## unicorn148

Red Dwarf said:


> Who said K-15 stored in Silos ?. Why a short range missile need to be stored in silo ?.



shaurya is the land version of K15 its only for second strike .its a hypersonic missile with a range of 750 km ie it can strike any where in Pakistan .DRDO is planning to increase its range


----------



## faithfulguy

unicorn148 said:


> its not so easy to find a silo and destroy it and it will be guarded either you can destroy it by a surface to surface missile but when the missile is detected the missile will be launched from the silo .
> you have to destroy by an air to surface missile but for that you should have stealth aircraft or with present gen SAM's of the IAF its very difficult



A harden silo can be destroy with a nuclear blast to the vicinity. Once the location is found, the enemy can target its own missiles to take out enemy silos first.


----------



## Mister X

faithfulguy said:


> But before its launched, the silos can be destroyed. Given the opponent enough time and they will find it.



Not even the Nuclear bombs can destroy missiles hidden under the Mountain tunnels.

And India's strategy is to deploy missiles and also the underdevelopment Agni V under the different mountain tunnels, for really brutal second strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

unicorn148 said:


> shaurya is the land version of K15 its only for second strike .its a hypersonic missile with a range of 750 km ie it can strike any where in Pakistan .DRDO is planning to increase its range



Are there any known non hypersonic ballistic missile being used by any nations? Why categorize it as hypersonic as all the ballistic missiles I know are hypersonic. The cruise missile can by subsonic, supersonic or hypersonic. Not modern ballistic missiles. that is why they are difficult to intercept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Mr. X said:


> Not even the Nuclear bombs can destroy missiles hidden under the Mountain tunnels.
> 
> And India's strategy is to deploy missiles and also the underdevelopment Agni V under the different mountain tunnels, for really brutal second strike.



well, I am not sure about Angi V but the K-15 missile is planned to be stored in silos, which is puzzling.


----------



## unicorn148

faithfulguy said:


> A harden silo can be destroy with a nuclear blast to the vicinity. Once the location is found, the enemy can target its own missiles to take out enemy silos first.



yes but before the missile entering the countries atmosphere it will be detected and the missiles can be fired before the enemy missile hitting the silo


----------



## unicorn148

this missile can be like Pakistan specific because it can cover entire Pakistan and can be stored in a silo near border


----------



## Laughing Buddha

Wow...

Its a Good news for all....We are making more and more kill machine....I believe India, Pakistan and China make more than half of world population and if there is war I think more than half of it population will be wiped out and then we will have more food to eat...." What an Idea Sirji "... It was told to me by one of the Indian politician.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LCA Tejas

Laughing Buddha said:


> Wow...
> 
> Its a Good news for all....We are making more and more kill machine....I believe India, Pakistan and China make more than half of world population and if there is war I think more than half of it population will be wiped out and then we will have more food to eat...." What an Idea Sirji "... It was told to me by one of the Indian politician.



By doing that we are creating others to eat the food, not for us, because the 50% of world population who will be wiped out when in war is from India china and Pakistan.....


----------



## faithfulguy

unicorn148 said:


> yes but before the missile entering the countries atmosphere it will be detected and the missiles can be fired before the enemy missile hitting the silo



This depends on how long it takes to launch a missile. Also, with short range missiles, there should be no need to try to protect one as its most likely cheaper to build one than to protect one.


----------



## saurabh

Shaurya can also be launched by a moving platform, not silos only.

 Shaurya missile


> It can be easily transported by road. The missile, encased in a canister, is mounted on a single vehicle, which has only a driver&#8217;s cabin, and the vehicle itself is the launch platform. This &#8220;single vehicle solution&#8221; reduces its signature &#8211; it cannot be easily detected by satellites &#8211; and makes its deployment easy.


----------



## faithfulguy

saurabh said:


> Shaurya can also be launched by a moving platform, not silos only.
> 
> Shaurya missile



It should be mobile and not silo at all. Why put short range missile in silo? A total waste of money and resource. But I guess putting such a short range missile in silo is not too big of a deal to Indian members here. It would drive Americans nuts if US is wasting money that way. As matter of fact, US do waste a lot of money, such as research for a 2nd engine for F-35. Everyone know that its a scam.


----------



## saurabh

faithfulguy said:


> It should be mobile and not silo at all. Why put short range missile in silo? A total waste of money and resource. But I guess putting such a short range missile in silo is not too big of a deal to Indian members here. It would drive Americans nuts if US is wasting money that way. As matter of fact, US do waste a lot of money, such as research for a 2nd engine for F-35. Everyone know that its a scam.



I dont know what the strategy is behind putting the missiles in silos or whether they are to be put in the silos or not. AFAIK, they are yet to be inducted. And, as I said before, they can cover most of Pakistan from much inside the border, so it doesn't matter that it is short ranged. It is as good as a long ranged one.


----------



## Mister X

faithfulguy said:


> It should be mobile and not silo at all. Why put short range missile in silo? A total waste of money and resource. But I guess putting such a short range missile in silo is not too big of a deal to Indian members here. It would drive Americans nuts if US is wasting money that way. As matter of fact, US do waste a lot of money, such as research for a 2nd engine for F-35. Everyone know that its a scam.



Yaar,

Hamara mulk hamare paise, tere pet main kyon dard ho raha hai.

India's stratergy to hide them from enemy's eyes and secure them inside and then go .....................

bang....bang....bang

Brahmos or Shaurya both will be hidden inside the earth. Also USA's enemy are sophisticated and advance in technologies and they are far far away from their America but our good old enemies are next door.

Hence, before enemy can realize our hypersonic missiles will wipe out the enemy targets from world map.


----------



## faithfulguy

Mr. X said:


> Yaar,
> 
> Hamara mulk hamare paise, tere pet main kyon dard ho raha hai.
> 
> India's stratergy to hide them from enemy's eyes and secure them inside and then go .....................
> 
> bang....bang....bang
> 
> Brahmos or Shaurya both will be hidden inside the earth. Also USA's enemy are sophisticated and advance in technologies and they are far far away from their America but our good old enemies are next door.
> 
> Hence, before enemy can realize our hypersonic missiles will wipe out the enemy targets from world map.



That is if the missiles can fire first before its destroyed. As its closer to the neighbors, its also faster for the enemy to destroy them. So it work both ways.


----------



## yashraj

faithfulguy said:


> That is if the missiles can fire first before its destroyed. As its closer to the neighbors, its also faster for the enemy to destroy them. So it work both ways.



"THEY ARE INSIDE THE EARTH" man.

If u Hide 50 missile inside the earth at different location then there are 100% chances that atlest 25 missile survive(Even the nuclear attack).

so..... if we are able to do it, then we have vary good second strike capability.

Higher value city of the China and Pakistan are in the missile range. so they will understand the risk that even they nuke india first then also they have to suffer vary vary vary high loss .

Now u got the point of missile hideing Deep down in earth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

yashraj said:


> "THEY ARE INSIDE THE EARTH" man.
> 
> If u Hide 50 missile inside the earth at different location then there are 100% chances that atlest 25 missile survive(Even the nuclear attack).
> 
> so..... if we are able to do it, then we have vary good second strike capability.
> 
> Higher value city of the China and Pakistan are in the missile range. so they will understand the risk that even they nuke india first then also they have to suffer vary vary vary high loss .
> 
> Now u got the point of missile hideing Deep down in earth



silo based target are useless 2nd strike capability

check this article out

The Peacekeeper is the most advanced strategic asset developed by the United States. The system easily has the range to reach its primary targets in Russia and the Peoples Republic of China (PRC). With its Multiple Independent Reentry Vehicle (MIRV) warheads, powerful payload, extremely high accuracy, and modern penetration aids, the Peacekeeper is highly effective against multiple hardened targets, which is its main function. *The original 50 Peacekeeper missiles could theoretically destroy as many as 500 Soviet missile silos. However, the Soviet deployment of road mobile systems, missile submarines, and early warning radars would render such an attack futile.* For this reason, it is likely that the Peacekeeper missiles were targeted at Soviet cities, in keeping with official US doctrine.


MissileThreat :: Peacekeeper


----------



## fanboi

Hold on a second, are you saying Indian strategic leaders are incompetent? Pakistan can't eliminate any second strike capability from India. The moment Pakistani BMs are in the air, woosh goes Indian BMs and boom goes the Islamic State of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Novice09

Laughing Buddha said:


> Wow...
> 
> Its a Good news for all....We are making more and more kill machine....I believe India, Pakistan and China make more than half of world population and if there is war I think more than half of it population will be wiped out and then we will have more food to eat...." What an Idea Sirji "... It was told to me by one of the Indian politician.



No, because a war between the aforementioned three won't be limited to their own territories... Mark my words...

Do you think only people gets killed in a war   Wars have a negative effect on environment too. And if it is between *THREE* nuclear power countries "Just Imagine..."


----------



## Novice09

@faithfulguy

Is there any harm in having silo-based, 750km range missile?

Your issue: A silo based missile can be destroyed *easily *?

My Answer : Yes it could (not easily), but only if the enemy have the details of their location and other classified details.

Now answer my question, which land based missile cannot be destroyed by using nuclear/conventional warhead on a missile? 

Its Indian money, please let us to decide how to WASTE it


----------



## blueoval79

India's chief military scientist said Wednesday the country planned to test within a year a nuclear-capable missile with a range beyond 5,000 kilometres (3,000 miles).

"The next series of missiles is Agni-V, which has left the drawing board and is moving toward the first flight trial within the year," the country's chief military scientist V.K. Saraswat told a news conference.

India says will test 5,000-km-range nuclear-capable missile


More information friends .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shekhar

as an Indian i must say its china specific
china has more enemy compared to India


----------



## xuxu1457

How many enemy and friend you have depend on how strong the power you have

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fanboi

xuxu1457 said:


> How many enemy and friend you have depend on how strong the power you have



Nope, by that regard, China would actually have friends (other than Pakistan and NoKo etc).


----------



## Laughing Buddha

Bhaisaab

We don't need Agni V for Pakistan... Prithvi and Brahmos is enough to target each and every developed city of Pakistan

Agni V will send msg to not only to Pakistan and China but also to them who tried to help Pakistan in 1971...

I know this will only happen after MRCA deal is signed and this will show that it does not poses threat to far allies (Europe).

Some people do have brain to Think in India and they don't think like Pathan's


----------



## sancho

hindustan said:


> no shekar it is not specific
> 
> it is just for our safty as every nation do the things


It's both! We can only be save if we have the capability to pose a nuclear threat to China, if they would attack us. Without this deterrence, China would be in a clear advantage, so we have to equalise it more. That's why these long range missiles and also SSBNs and bigger carriers are needed.


----------



## ambidex

i am sick of my indian friends doing same kind blah blah blah every where...

Please go to you tube and do such blah blah over there........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

With variation in payload agni 3 suffices our needs.
However, agni 5 is a symbolism to our highly developed missile and rocket tech. And also the ability, as ronald regan stated, to negotiate from a point of strength.

We dont want war, but we must make the enemy think twice before he dares to think of a war.

The next big thing is to mirv and canisterize the agni 3 and place it on arihant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FreekiN

Agni-V 5000km vs Shaheen III 4500km

Hmm.

At the moment both countries range is 2500km.


----------



## fanboi

FreekiN said:


> Agni-V 5000km vs Shaheen III 4500km
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> At the moment both countries range is 2500km.



Agni III is being inducted, hence Indian range = 3,500 km - 5,500 km


----------



## PWFI

PHP:


Bhaisaab

We don't need Agni V for Pakistan... Prithvi and Brahmos is enough to target each and every developed city of Pakistan

Agni V will send msg to not only to Pakistan and China but also to them who tried to help Pakistan in 1971...

I know this will only happen after MRCA deal is signed and this will show that it does not poses threat to far allies (Europe).

Some people do have brain to Think in India and they [COLOR="Red"][B][I][U]don't think like Pathan's[/U][/I][/B][/COLOR]


 plese go to watch cartoons,i don't think it's good place for childrens
it's same if i say you: think like a humain and not a endian!
Do you like that? idiot!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jagjitnatt

PWFI said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> Bhaisaab
> 
> We don't need Agni V for Pakistan... Prithvi and Brahmos is enough to target each and every developed city of Pakistan
> 
> Agni V will send msg to not only to Pakistan and China but also to them who tried to help Pakistan in 1971...
> 
> I know this will only happen after MRCA deal is signed and this will show that it does not poses threat to far allies (Europe).
> 
> Some people do have brain to Think in India and they [COLOR="Red"][B][I][U]don't think like Pathan's[/U][/I][/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> plese go to watch cartoons,i don't think it's good place for childrens
> it's same if i say you: think like a humain and not a endian!
> Do you like that? idiot!



Laughing Buddha and PWFI, please no statements directed towards anybody.
We can discuss with peace. now can we?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fanboi

PWFI said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> Bhaisaab
> 
> We don't need Agni V for Pakistan... Prithvi and Brahmos is enough to target each and every developed city of Pakistan
> 
> Agni V will send msg to not only to Pakistan and China but also to them who tried to help Pakistan in 1971...
> 
> I know this will only happen after MRCA deal is signed and this will show that it does not poses threat to far allies (Europe).
> 
> Some people do have brain to Think in India and they [COLOR="Red"][B][I][U]don't think like Pathan's[/U][/I][/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> plese go to watch cartoons,i don't think it's good place for childrens
> it's same if i say you: think like a humain and not a endian!
> Do you like that? idiot!



What? I didn't understand a thing you just wrote. Please make your posts coherent. Even if you aren't very good at English you don't have to use so many emotes and it's not hard to form sentences.


----------



## jagjitnatt

India does not need anything more than Agni II for Pakistan. Whats the point of a 5000km missile when you have to drop it just a few 100 miles across the border

Agni V is directed towards China. And trust me, ballistic missile are not gonna be used unless we are in a world war. Its just to send a message to the aggressor that we have what it takes to strike at their heart. 

Pakistan's missile program is enough for India. They are gonna aim for New Delhi, basically. They have the capability. Their aim should be to implement advanced features into existing missiles like mirv and counter measures for anti ballistic missile. They need not worry too much about their range now. 2500 km is more than enough.


----------



## mjnaushad

Laughing Buddha said:


> Bhaisaab
> 
> Some people do have brain to Think in India and they don't think like Pathan's




.you are one A$$HOL3 racist. Read the rules of posting.

Post reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desert Fox

Laughing Buddha said:


> Bhaisaab
> 
> We don't need Agni V for Pakistan... Prithvi and Brahmos is enough to target each and every developed city of Pakistan
> 
> Agni V will send msg to not only to Pakistan and China but also to them who tried to help Pakistan in 1971...
> 
> I know this will only happen after MRCA deal is signed and this will show that it does not poses threat to far allies (Europe).
> 
> *Some people do have brain to Think in India and they don't think like Pathan's*



Hey, watch what you type! I'm a Pathan, and i know that in your country they worship my people! Don't forget who invaded india ten times in twenty years (1748-1768).


----------



## jagjitnatt

mjnaushad said:


> .you are one A$$HOL3 racist. Read the rules of posting.
> 
> Post reported.



I advised him too and yeah pyar se.
You chill man. Just report things that are not justified. But remain calm yaar. Just read your post once. Looks so angry and aggressive.
You need a hug.


----------



## RajeHind

are itna serious kyu ho rahe ho...hum sardar ji aur pathan ko hamesha joke me use lete h......its not racist...so naushad bhai chill....


----------



## Kompromat

Laughing Buddha said:


> Bhaisaab
> 
> We don't need Agni V for Pakistan... Prithvi and Brahmos is enough to target each and every developed city of Pakistan



Meet the Hataf series  



> Agni V will send msg to not only to Pakistan and China but also to them who tried to help Pakistan in 1971...



Sweet Dreams:



http://epaper.asianage.com/blog/2009/08/pakistan-close-to-7000-km-icbm.html



> I know this will only happen after MRCA deal is signed and this will show that it does not poses threat to far allies (Europe).



Aussies would be worried for sure



> Some people do have brain to Think in India and they don't think* like Pathan's*



Its just enough to show under what circumstances you were grown up !

How old are you , 12 ??


----------



## Kompromat

FreekiN said:


> Agni-V 5000km vs Shaheen III 4500km
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> *At the moment both countries range is 2500km*.



In case of Pakistan , Just on Paper Yes


----------



## Kompromat

mjnaushad said:


> .you are one A$$HOL3 racist. Read the rules of posting.
> 
> Post reported.



I reported him too , happy holidays.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam_Bajwa

but that is racist


----------



## faithfulguy

Laughing Buddha said:


> Agni V will send msg to not only to Pakistan and China but also to them who tried to help Pakistan in 1971...



Are you talking about the US? I do not think any Indian missiles have that reach and anything that India can field can easily be shot down by the US. Even if India can destroy a US city. The whole country, or civilization, of India would be completely annihilated. You guys won't be able to post on here any more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

fanboi said:


> Agni III is being inducted, hence Indian range = 3,500 km - 5,500 km



Its one thing to be tested successfully in design phase. Its another in production phase as you all known.


----------



## Mister X

SilentNinja said:


> Hey, watch what you type! I'm a Pathan, and i know that in your country they worship my people! Don't forget who invaded india ten times in twenty years (1748-1768).



Once u report a post leave it to Mods.

And please come out of your illusions in India nobody worship your people or any people for that matter.

Also, Who invaded India ten times??????

Plz let me know i'm sure u haven't.

Those who have invaded are ******* in hell and see India is progressing and prospering.


----------



## Kompromat

faithfulguy said:


> Are you talking about the US? I do not think any Indian missiles have that reach and anything that India can field can easily be shot down by the US. Even if India can destroy a US city. The whole country, or civilization, of India would be completely annihilated. You guys won't be able to post on here any more.



He is Talking about following countries :

Saudi Arabia : 70% Oil supplier of India , 3rd largest arms buyer in the World and has the most sophisticated Air force in the region.

Turkey: A Major world power with the Largest Highly Trained Military in whole EU & Nato.

The Air force which operates over 300 F-16's and has about a 1000 Fighter Jets & also has Thermonuclear Weapons.

China :  Good luck

USA and other Nations ... Poor comment in the end of the day on his behalf.


----------



## fanboi

faithfulguy said:


> Its one thing to be tested successfully in design phase. Its another in production phase as you all known.



It's first test was in 2006. Agni III has been cleared for induction.


----------



## Desert Fox

Mister X said:


> Once u report a post leave it to Mods.
> 
> And please come out of your illusions in India nobody worship your people or any people for that matter.
> 
> *Also, Who invaded India ten times??????*
> 
> Plz let me know i'm sure u haven't.
> 
> Those who have invaded are ******* in hell and see India is progressing and prospering.



Lol, Amir Khan, Shah Rukh Khan, Salaman Khan, Saif Ali Khan! these names sound familiar don't they? Lol, indian girls are dying for all these Pathan (Aryan Race) celebs! And Ashoka (a Pathan) is worshiped by indians!



Mister X said:


> *Those who have invaded are ******* in hell*



Said who?



Mister X said:


> *
> Also, Who invaded India ten times??????*



I'm surprised you don't know who Ahmed Shah Abdali is? The same Afghan who sacked Delhi ten times in 20 years, he humiliated indian armies in the famous battle of Pani Pat!

And Pakistan has also named a Missile after Ahmed Shah Abdali 

But anyways, *LETS STICK TO TOPIC SHALL WE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jagjitnatt

Once upon a time this was a missile thread. Lolz...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

jagjitnatt said:


> Once upon a time this was a missile thread. Lolz...



You know who derailed it !! Dont you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khajur

faithfulguy said:


> Its one thing to be tested successfully in design phase. Its another in production phase as you all known.



U smartass Agni III had been tested three times before the recent last one.
*The last one was a pre induction test done by user the Indian army itself.*


----------



## fanboi

Black blood said:


> He is Talking about following countries :
> 
> Saudi Arabia : 70&#37; Oil supplier of India , 3rd largest arms buyer in the World and has the most sophisticated Air force in the region.
> 
> Turkey: A Major world power with the Largest Highly Trained Military in whole EU & Nato.
> 
> The Air force which operates over 300 F-16's and has about a 1000 Fighter Jets & also has Thermonuclear Weapons.
> 
> China :  Good luck
> 
> USA and other Nations ... Poor comment in the end of the day on his behalf.



Please get this into your head. 

Pakistan = Muslims
Muslims != Pakistan

Turkey is the worlds 15th biggest economy in nominal terms and 17th in PPP.

India is the worlds 12th biggest economy in nominal terms and 4th in PPP terms.

And it's PPP that matters.

Major world power, mmm, perhaps but nothing for Pakistanis to be harping about. It's a Muslim nations success but not the success of all Muslims.



> Lol, Amir Khan, Shah Rukh Khan, Salaman Khan, Saif Ali Khan! these names sound familiar don't they? Lol, indian girls are dying for all these Pathan celebs! And Ashoka (a Pathan) is worshiped by indians!



They are Indians. This is like Pakistanis claiming they ruled India. Mughals = Indians. Shah Rukh etc = Indian. 

Ashoka = Indian. Don't ride on the back of the success of other people. Pakistan has achieved nothing in its existence, be aware of that and try to change that.



> And Pakistan has also named a Missile after Ahmed Shah Abdali



<facepalm> We should call our next missile, George W. Bush Jr. It means the same thing.

Ahmed Shah Abdali wasn't Pakistani, he was Indian. Pakistan didn't exist back then.

Please get this into your head. Just because a nation is Muslim does NOT mean they will be on your side.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Khajur

SilentNinja said:


> Lol, Amir Khan, Shah Rukh Khan, Salaman Khan, Saif Ali Khan! these names sound familiar don't they? Lol, indian girls are dying for all these Pathan (Aryan Race) celebs! And Ashoka (a Pathan) is worshiped by indians!
> 
> Said who?
> 
> 
> I'm surprised you don't know who Ahmed Shah Abdali is? The same Afghan who sacked Delhi ten times in 20 years, he humiliated indian armies in the famous battle of Pani Pat!
> 
> 
> And Pakistan has also named a Missile after Ahmed Shah Abdali
> 
> But anyways, *LETS STICK TO TOPIC SHALL WE*



Man u R out of mind...??

Aryan race ,anyone cares ...hello???
Now u are behaving like a true pathan lol.


Bollywood stars including the khans and Bhachans are nothing ...They have no real power.Yes, they fan following in india and outside india just like any other movie celebrity.


----------



## Desert Fox

fanboi said:


> Please get this into your head.
> 
> Pakistan = Muslims
> Muslims != Pakistan
> 
> Turkey is the worlds 15th biggest economy in nominal terms and 17th in PPP.
> 
> India is the worlds 12th biggest economy in nominal terms and 4th in PPP terms.
> 
> And it's PPP that matters.
> 
> Major world power, mmm, perhaps but nothing for Pakistanis to be harping about. It's a Muslim nations success but not the success of all Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> They are Indians. This is like Pakistanis claiming they ruled India. Mughals = Indians. Shah Rukh etc = Indian.
> 
> Ashoka = Indian. Don't ride on the back of the success of other people. Pakistan has achieved nothing in its existence, be aware of that and try to change that.
> 
> 
> 
> <facepalm> We should call our next missile, George W. Bush Jr. It means the same thing.
> 
> *Ahmed Shah Abdali wasn't Pakistani.*



Since when was i talking about Nationality? And did Pakistan even exist back in the time of Abdali? And i was Talking about *PATHANS*, not Pakistan! Also, present day Pakistan was a part of the Afghan empire! BTW, Abdali was a Muslims and he humiliated india so in a way he does have a connection to Pakistan and Muslims as a whole!

But what does George W Bush have anything to do with india? if it pleases you to name your missiles Bush then i have no objection!

And please, don't try to hide the fact that Pathans (known as Aryans in india) are looked up to as if they are a superior race!

*
LETS STICK TO TOPIC SHALL WE
*


----------



## Desert Fox

Khajur said:


> Man u R out of mind...??
> 
> Aryan race ,anyone cares ...hello???
> Now u are behaving like a true pathan lol.
> 
> 
> Bollywood stars including the khans and Bhachans are nothing ...They have no real power.Yes, they fan following in india and outside india just like any other movie celebrity.



Listen bro, your fellow indian insulted my people by saying we have no brains? Lol, who was Dr. AQ Khan? He was a Pathan, do people even know that?


----------



## Khajur

fanboi said:


> Please get this into your head.
> 
> 
> <facepalm> We should call our next missile, George W. Bush Jr. It means the same thing.
> 
> Ahmed Shah Abdali wasn't Pakistani, he was Indian. Pakistan didn't exist back then.
> 
> Please get this into your head. Just because a nation is Muslim does NOT mean they will be on your side.



Ahmed Shah Abdali wasnt an india or pakistani...*He was a afghan pathan general who attcked india as Moghul rulers of delh had gone impotent.*

Well, as result of his attack there was reverse invasion of sikhs who went up the tribal regions of NWFP after 1768 and ruled most of those regions till 1832 when lost to the Brithis


----------



## Kompromat

fanboi said:


> Please get this into your head.



Is it what you call " Manners '' ?



> Pakistan = Muslims
> Muslims != Pakistan



Beyond any shadows of doubt.



> Turkey is the worlds 15th biggest economy in nominal terms and 17th in PPP.
> 
> India is the worlds 12th biggest economy in nominal terms and 4th in PPP terms.



No one is talking about Economy but military.

And it's PPP that matters.


> Major world power, mmm, perhaps but nothing for Pakistanis to be harping about. It's a Muslim nations success but not the success of all Muslims.



Yes indeed , Pakistan was the 3rd Fastest Growing economy in 2005 but now its no where close to that.





> They are Indians. This is like Pakistanis claiming they ruled India. Mughals = Indians. Shah Rukh etc = Indian.



Muslims = Pakistan
Pakistan = Muslims , you said that didn't you



> Ashoka = Indian


Yes rite



> Don't ride on the back of the success of other people. Pakistan has achieved nothing in its existence, be aware of that and try to change that.



We have achieved our existence ! 




> <facepalm> We should call our next missile, George W. Bush Jr. It means the same thing.



Who is stopping you?



> Ahmed Shah Abdali wasn't Pakistani, he was Indian. Pakistan didn't exist back then.



No one But a Muslim General , Indian Muslims can not Own this Pride as they are a Bunch of " Munafiqin".



> Please get this into your head. Just because a nation is Muslim does NOT mean they will be on your side.




Yes they are , go & do some research about our projects with Turkey Alone.

ie:

AL Khalid Block II
Islamabad -Istanbul Railway+ road.
Burraq UCAV.
T-129 ATAK
UTMAS ATGM
Milligen Class Coverts 
PAC & MKEK MOU for HK-416/417

Many more.

BTW Turkey had refused India to sale its top of the Line Naval guns just because of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

fanboi said:


> Ahmed Shah Abdali wasn't Pakistani, *he was Indian*. Pakistan didn't exist back then.




Lol, is that a joke, or what? He was a Afghan, go learn the history of your own country!

Afghanistan Online: Biography (Ahmad Shah Abdali)


----------



## Arik

[


> QUOTE=SilentNinja;664675] And Ashoka (a Pathan) is worshiped by indians!


Which Ashoka r u talking about???If it is King Ashoka the great who ruled from present day Kabul to present day Dhaka, then i suggest u take some good sleep.Ashoka was a pure Hindu who later denounced violence and became a monk.He was a Kshatriya and underwent full royal military training.By the way i would like to know where u heard or read that Ashoka was a Pathan.Ashoka lived around 1100 years before the birth of Islam in the Middle East .Here is what reowned british author and historian HG WELLS had said

In the history of the world there have been thousands of kings and emperors who called themselves 'their highnesses,' 'their majesties,' and 'their exalted majesties' and so on. They shone for a brief moment, and as quickly disappeared. But Ashoka shines and shines brightly like a bright star, even unto this day




There is no such thing as a superior race or something.Every region has got its best fighters.There was a battle somewhere in Maharashtra (i dont remember exactly where ) where 60 maratha soilders found themselves surrounded from all sides, armed with 2 awords each they attacked an army of 3000 pathans(belonging to one of the sultans in the deccan region).All 60 of them perished but not before leaving 500 pathans dead!!!!


----------



## Desert Fox

Arik said:


> SilentNinja said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Ashoka (a Pathan) is worshiped by indians!
> Which Ashoka r u talking about???If it is King Ashoka the great then i suggest u take some good sleep.Ashoka was a pure Hindu who later denounced violence and became a monk.By the way i would like to know where u heard or read that Ashoka was a Pathan.
> 
> There is no such thing as a superior race or something.Every region has got its best fighters.There was a battle somewhere in Maharashtra (i dont remember exactly where ) where 60 maratha soilders found themselves surrounded from all sides, armed with 2 awords each they attacked an army of 3000 pathans(belonging to one of the sultans in the deccan region).All 60 of them perished but not before leaving 500 pathans dead!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, how many empires has india (not the Afghans, Mughals, Persians) defeated?
> 
> BTW, i couldn't find any source proving your claim that 60 marathas killed 500 Pathans with only 2 swords, you might want to provide link if you have any!
> 
> In my opinion no one knows how to fight a war better than a Pathan! After all it was Pathans from NWFP who captured 40&#37; of Kashmir!
Click to expand...


----------



## Super Falcon

man if india attacked china or pakistan with nukes and missiles im sure india will be removed from the map of world as pakistan too but some small parts of china will not hurted but hole of india will be ashes and paksitan but there are muslim countries where our people can live and follow religion but india is only country with hinduism will be hitory no one will know what was hindu religion


----------



## equiliz3r

Super Falcon said:


> man if india attacked china or pakistan with nukes and missiles im sure india will be removed from the map of world as pakistan too but some small parts of china will not hurted but hole of india will be ashes and paksitan but there are muslim countries where our people can live and follow religion but india is only country with hinduism will be hitory no one will know what was hindu religion




A little offtopic but it will answer your post

India and Pakistan were very causal in nuking each other:Bill Clinton.

In the event of an Indo-Pak nuclear war, India will emerge the ultimate winner after wiping off Pakistan[/B] but lose up to 500 million of its own people, Pulitzer Prize-winning author and historian Taylor Branch has claimed in his 700-page book The Clinton Tapes: Wrestling History with the President which hit the stores today.

The casual manner in which Indians and Pakistanis spoke of a nuclear war scenario alarmed Bill Clinton, the then US President, who admitted they really talk that way.

Branch claims Indian leaders had portrayed such a scenario during the 1999 Kargil conflict to Clinton who was ready to jump on a plane to prevent its escalation into a full-fledged nuclear war as Pakistan, fearing military defeat, had almost prepared itself to nuke India.

(For full news item plz check link)


----------



## FreekiN

equiliz3r said:


> A little offtopic but it will answer your post
> 
> India and Pakistan were very causal in nuking each other:Bill Clinton.
> 
> In the event of an Indo-Pak nuclear war, India will emerge the ultimate winner after wiping off Pakistan[/B] but lose up to 500 million of its own people, Pulitzer Prize-winning author and historian Taylor Branch has claimed in his 700-page book The Clinton Tapes: Wrestling History with the President which hit the stores today.
> 
> The casual manner in which Indians and Pakistanis spoke of a nuclear war scenario alarmed Bill Clinton, the then US President, who admitted they really talk that way.
> 
> Branch claims Indian leaders had portrayed such a scenario during the 1999 Kargil conflict to Clinton who was ready to jump on a plane to prevent its escalation into a full-fledged nuclear war as Pakistan, fearing military defeat, had almost prepared itself to nuke India.
> 
> (For full news item plz check link)



Implying that there are winners in a nuclear war....


----------



## Kompromat

equiliz3r said:


> A little offtopic but it will answer your post
> 
> India and Pakistan were very causal in nuking each other:Bill Clinton.
> 
> In the event of an Indo-Pak nuclear war, India will emerge the ultimate &#8220;winner&#8221; after wiping off Pakistan[/B] but lose up to 500 million of its own people, Pulitzer Prize-winning author and historian Taylor Branch has claimed in his 700-page book The Clinton Tapes: Wrestling History with the President which hit the stores today.
> 
> The casual manner in which Indians and Pakistanis spoke of a nuclear war scenario alarmed Bill Clinton, the then US President, who admitted &#8220;they really talk that way&#8221;.
> 
> Branch claims Indian leaders had portrayed such a scenario during the 1999 Kargil conflict to Clinton who was ready to &#8220;jump on a plane&#8221; to prevent its escalation into a full-fledged nuclear war as Pakistan, fearing military defeat, had almost prepared itself to nuke India.
> 
> (For full news item plz check link)




oh congratulations guys we have a defence anylist here

so my dear defense anylist the time you are trying to tell us to hide your misery was 11 years ago.

Now i am going to be surprised if you tell me that Pakistan may not possess well over 120 Nukes by now.. I mean it is good if you dont know.

Times have changed kiddo ..gone the days when wajpai used to tell us that dark clouds are coming.

now we can hit India from head to tail and every major city would be wiped out if god forbids we decided to do a preamptive strike on Indian nuclear assests upon any actionable intelligence .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mister X

SilentNinja said:


> *Lol, Amir Khan, Shah Rukh Khan, Salaman Khan, Saif Ali Khan! these names sound familiar don't they? Lol, indian girls are dying for all these Pathan (Aryan Race) celebs! And Ashoka (a Pathan) is worshiped by indians!*
> 
> It is a defense forum, since u have shown lac of knowledge i will try to educate u, so just read with open eyes.
> 
> 1. Why r u bringing religion into this.
> 
> 2. Ur brother Dark Blood have said in the same thread that "No one But a Muslim General , Indian Muslims can not Own this Pride as they are a Bunch of " Munafiqin"."
> 
> 3. U people just twist everything just to fit your dreams. First u says India munslims are not muslims and i don't want to name the Mods who also said that since the Shahrukh/Salman/Aamir drink alchohole and have hindu temple in their homes they are not muslims, but when u want to twist the facts they becomes muslims.
> 
> So first decide they r muslims or not?
> 
> 4. I can show u even the youtube videos also the whole world knows that how many Pakistani girls falls for Hrithik Roshan, Akshay Kumar etc.
> 
> 5. Ashoka was 100&#37; Hindu update ur knowledge.
> 
> *I'm surprised you don't know who Ahmed Shah Abdali is? The same Afghan who sacked Delhi ten times in 20 years, he humiliated indian armies in the famous battle of Pani Pat!
> *
> 
> 1.) Abdali was Afgan, if people living in present pakistani side were strong then how can he reached Delhi.
> 
> 2.) Delhi does not means whole India.
> 
> 3.) "Ahmad Shah began his military conquest by capturing Ghazni from the Ghilzai Pashtuns and then wresting Kabul from the local ruler, and thus strengthened his hold over eastern Khorasan which is most of present-day Afghanistan" This proves that he started his career by killing fellow muslims.
> 
> 4.) At the time of Abdali the Delhi was under the rule of Mughals not ny Hindu king. So a weak Mughal ruler can not save his territory of Delhi.
> 
> 5.) Read History carefully, Jat raja Suramal, Sikh King and Several kings of Rajputana have not partisipated in the war. Only a single Maratha army fought with Abdali+Rohelas army+Mughal army+baluch+Pashtun army.
> 
> *And Pakistan has also named a Missile after Ahmed Shah Abdali*
> 
> 1.) This is amazing the person who have killed thousands of Muslims and does not belong to Pakistan u have named ur missile over him. This shows ur IQ.
> 
> But anyways, *LETS STICK TO TOPIC SHALL WE*
> 
> Yeah, follow it urself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dmt111

equiliz3r said:


> A little offtopic but it will answer your post
> 
> India and Pakistan were very causal in nuking each other:Bill Clinton.
> 
> In the event of an Indo-Pak nuclear war, India will emerge the ultimate winner after wiping off Pakistan[/B] but lose up to 500 million of its own people, Pulitzer Prize-winning author and historian Taylor Branch has claimed in his 700-page book The Clinton Tapes: Wrestling History with the President which hit the stores today.
> 
> The casual manner in which Indians and Pakistanis spoke of a nuclear war scenario alarmed Bill Clinton, the then US President, who admitted they really talk that way.
> 
> Branch claims Indian leaders had portrayed such a scenario during the 1999 Kargil conflict to Clinton who was ready to jump on a plane to prevent its escalation into a full-fledged nuclear war as Pakistan, fearing military defeat, had almost prepared itself to nuke India.
> 
> (For full news item plz check link)



I read in this Pak form, that during Kargil war, Pakistan's Nuclear weapons were not operational unlike their BMs. 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/wmd-mi...ional-during-kargil-war-admits-musharraf.html

direct link
DW-WORLD.DE - southasia.de


----------



## Arik

SilentNinja said:


> Tell me, how many empires has india (not the Afghans, Mughals, Persians) defeated?
> 
> BTW, i could find any source proving your claim that 60 marathas killed 500 Pathans with only 2 swords, you might want to provide link if you have any!
> 
> In my opinion no one knows how to fight a war better than a Pathan! After all it was Pathans from NWFP who captured 40% of Kashmir!


Regarding the 60 marathas story ,I am not making this thing up.I had read it somewhere( before 2/2.5 years) and have heard it from my marathi friends as well.I will try to get the link .Besides every one knows that the Marathas were the main reason for the collapse of the Mughal empire.Here is soe material i found on another website.


Influence
The history of the states and dynasties comprising the Maratha Empire constitutes a major portion of the history of late medieval India. While that extensive history is detailed elsewhere, it is noteworthy that the rise of the Marathas:

represented the revival of the political power of the Hindus in north India after many centuries of Muslim rule; 
prevented the spread of the Mughal Empire and associated Islamic culture to south India; .
led to the dilution of the caste system as a large number of Brahmins and other castes fought along with them. 
was the soul and primary cause of the decline of the Mughal Empire . 
led to the modernisation of India's armed forces, as they introduced indigenously designed and manufactured muskets (known as Gardi muskets) 
encouraged the development of the Marathi language and was seminal to the consolidation of a distinct Maharashtrian identity.


----------



## equiliz3r

FreekiN said:


> Implying that there are winners in a nuclear war....




well thats what the news said


----------



## Kompromat

equiliz3r said:


> A little offtopic but it will answer your post
> 
> India and Pakistan were very causal in nuking each other:Bill Clinton.
> 
> In the event of an Indo-Pak nuclear war, India will emerge the ultimate winner after wiping off Pakistan[/B] but lose up to 500 million of its own people, Pulitzer Prize-winning author and historian Taylor Branch has claimed in his 700-page book The Clinton Tapes: Wrestling History with the President which hit the stores today.
> 
> The casual manner in which Indians and Pakistanis spoke of a nuclear war scenario alarmed Bill Clinton, the then US President, who admitted they really talk that way.
> 
> Branch claims Indian leaders had portrayed such a scenario during the 1999 Kargil conflict to Clinton who was ready to jump on a plane to prevent its escalation into a full-fledged nuclear war as Pakistan, fearing military defeat, had almost prepared itself to nuke India.
> 
> (For full news item plz check link)




oh congratulations guys we have a defence anylist here

so my dear defense anylist the time you sre trying to tell us to hide your misery was 11 years ago.

Now i am going to be surprised if you tell me that Pakistan may not possess well over 120 Nukes by now.. I mean it is good if you dont know.

Times have changed kiddo ..gone the days when wajpai used to tell us that dark clouds are coming.

now we can hit India from head to tail and every major city would be wiped out if god forbids we decided to do a preamptive strike on Indian nuclear assests upon any conciderable intelligence .


----------



## equiliz3r

Black blood said:


> oh congratulations guys we have a defence anylist here
> 
> so my dear defense anylist the time you are trying to tell us to hide your misery was 11 years ago.
> 
> Now i am going to be surprised if you tell me that Pakistan may not possess well over 120 Nukes by now.. I mean it is good if you dont know.
> 
> Times have changed kiddo ..gone the days when wajpai used to tell us that dark clouds are coming.
> 
> now we can hit India from head to tail and every major city would be wiped out if god forbids we decided to do a preamptive strike on Indian nuclear assests upon any actionable intelligence .




well mate if you might had read the news completely you might had noticed that it said that Indians said that they will lose 50 crores of its citizens as Pakistan will hit major cities and other key areas. But in the same time pakistan might lose its whole population. But Pakistan said that some population might stay alive due to rough terrain 

And mate I am not saying this Billy said it


----------



## equiliz3r

SilentNinja said:


> Arik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, how many empires has india (not the Afghans, Mughals, Persians) defeated?
> 
> BTW, i couldn't find any source proving your claim that 60 marathas killed 500 Pathans with only 2 swords, you might want to provide link if you have any!
> 
> In my opinion no one knows how to fight a war better than a Pathan! After all it was Pathans from NWFP who captured 40% of Kashmir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Pathans lost this battle:::
> 
> Battle of Saragarhi: 21 against 10,000
> 
> Also as you talked about NWFP.............I think you should know that pathans lost that area in wars, thats why its in Pakistan but not in Afghanistan, ( Sorry if offeneded)
Click to expand...


----------



## Kompromat

equiliz3r said:


> well mate if you might had read the news completely you might had noticed that it said that Indians said that they will lose 50 crores of its citizens as Pakistan will hit major cities and other key areas. But in the same time pakistan might lose its whole population. But Pakistan said that some population might stay alive due to rough terrain
> 
> And mate I am not saying this Billy said it



we had started a thread on this topic and it was not billy it was your warmonger x pm Wajpai who said it and a writter exposed it.

That was 11 years ago and Pak had small quantity of Nukes but now we might have 3 times more nukes than before so i think both will not exist and unle sam will be happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khajur

India is ahead of Chinese missile programme, says DRDO chief

New Delhi, Feb 10 : Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) Director V.K. Saraswat on Wednesday said that India's anti-ballistic missile defence programme is ahead of China's programme.

Addressing media here, Saraswat said: "This is one area we are ahead of the Chinese." 

He announced that Sunday's test of the Agni- III missile would clear the decks for the induction of the missile into the services. 

*The test, carried out by Strategic Forces Command sets the stage for the induction of nuclear-tipped missile.*

China had only one missile in the 2500-km category, the DF-21 and was now focused only on building intercontinental range missiles (ICBMs) of the DF-31 and DF-41 in the 6000- 10,000 km range.

"*But our accuracies are better than the Chinese missiles," Dr Saraswat said. *

He, however, declined to mention the Circular Error Probability or CEP of the Agni-III

China, in January 2007, had displayed its anti-ballistic missile capabilities while knocking out a disused satellite in space. This was the world's first declared A-SAT test. 

Earlier in January, the Chinese declared that they had successfully tested a ground-based mid-range anti ballistic missile. 

"*China only had the building blocks for an ATBM," Saraswat said. 

"We started our ATBM programme in 1999 and in terms of capabilities, we are way ahead of them," he added.

Saraswat said India had perfected the building blocks for an A-SAT weapon but there were no plans to field any such system*.

..................................................................................................................................
PS: It looks like DRDO chief picking up the boisterous comment making style of pakistani scientists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## equiliz3r

Black blood said:


> we had started a thread on this topic and it was not billy it was your warmonger x pm Wajpai who said it and a writter exposed it.
> 
> That was 11 years ago and Pak had small quantity of Nukes but now we might have 3 times more nukes than before so i think both will not exist and unle sam will be happy.



Mine warmonger ex PM Vajpayi????

Dude need i remind you that Kargil was not started by Mr.Vajpayi.

We respect our Prime Ministers and trust them. He was a very cool man. India loves Him.

and mate Indian population is vay over billion ..........Pakistan population will finish early ..............Dont you think that mate???


----------



## Desert Fox

Mister X said:


> SilentNinja said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Lol, Amir Khan, Shah Rukh Khan, Salaman Khan, Saif Ali Khan! these names sound familiar don't they? Lol, indian girls are dying for all these Pathan (Aryan Race) celebs! And Ashoka (a Pathan) is worshiped by indians!*
> 
> 
> 
> Mister X said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a defense forum, since u have shown lac of knowledge i will try to educate u, so just read with open eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, sorry but first educate the 400 million people living in slums first! and you might want to provide them toilets as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Mister X said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Why r u bringing religion into this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's bringing religion into this? I'm talking about Pathans, not Islam! the thing is, you people twist everything to fit your dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> Mister X said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Ur brother Dark Blood have said in the same thread that "No one But a Muslim General , Indian Muslims can not Own this Pride as they are a Bunch of " Munafiqin"."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, only Allah can judge!
> 
> 
> 
> Mister X said:
> 
> 
> 
> *3. U people just twist everything just to fit your dreams. First u says India munslims are not muslims and i don't want to name the Mods who also said that since the Shahrukh/Salman/Aamir drink alchohole and have hindu temple in their homes they are not muslims, but when u want to twist the facts they becomes muslims.*
> 
> So first decide they r muslims or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never said they are Muslims or not because only Allah can judge!, i said they are Pathans! lol, you want to educate me? lol, first learn the difference between PATHAN ( a race) and Islam/Muslim (A religion)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mister X said:
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Ashoka was 100&#37; Hindu update ur knowledge.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhh what? no, wow its surprising you want to educate me? but you yourself don't know the history of your own country! Ashoka was a follower of Buddhism!
> 
> *I'm surprised you don't know who Ahmed Shah Abdali is? The same Afghan who sacked Delhi ten times in 20 years, he humiliated indian armies in the famous battle of Pani Pat!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Mister X said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Abdali was Afgan, if people living in present pakistani side were strong then how can he reached Delhi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's talking about Pakistan? I'm talking about Pathans and how we dominated india in the past, and how we continue to have influence inindia in many ways lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Mister X said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Delhi does not means whole India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either way, still doesn't change the fact of how you were humiliated 10 TIMES!
> 
> 
> 
> Mister X said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.) "Ahmad Shah began his military conquest by capturing Ghazni from the Ghilzai Pashtuns and then wresting Kabul from the local ruler, and thus strengthened his hold over eastern Khorasan which is most of present-day Afghanistan" *This proves that he started his career by killing fellow muslims.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, don't give me that nonsense! Even Salahudin Ayubi fought military campaigns against the Arab kingdoms in Egypt and Iraq to unite the Muslims and then he later on conquered Jerusalem from the Crusaders! These things happened numerous times in history, when Muslims began to fight amongst themselves and divided the Muslims lands, a leader emerged who united the lands even if it be by force! After all there was no other option left!
> 
> 
> 
> Mister X said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) At the time of Abdali the Delhi was under the rule of Mughals not ny Hindu king. So a weak Mughal ruler can not save his territory of Delhi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The year 1761 was the turning point, Marathas confederacy was heavily defeated by the Afghan Chieftain Ahmadshah Abdali in the &#8216;Third Battle of Panipat&#8217;"*
> History of Maharashtra, Historical Information of Maharashtra, Great History of Marathas
> 
> 
> 
> Mister X said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.) Read History carefully, *Jat raja Suramal, Sikh King and Several kings of Rajputana have not partisipated in the war. Only a single Maratha army fought with Abdali+Rohelas army+Mughal army+baluch+Pashtun army.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa, where did all these people come from? I was only talking about Pathans? And you say i twist facts for my own "dreams" lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mister X said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) This is amazing the person who have killed thousands of Muslims and does not belong to Pakistan u have named ur missile over him. This shows ur IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pakistan has a LOT of Pathans, they are the second largest ethnic group in Pakistan, Pakistan is also heavily influenced by Persian and Afghan culture due to cultural ties with those regions so yeah in a way we do have a connection with Abdali! But then again, why is Pakistan in this? i thought we were discussing india and its obsession with Pathans?
> 
> But anyways, *LETS STICK TO TOPIC SHALL WE*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Arik said:


> *Regarding the 60 marathas story ,I am not making this thing up.I had read it somewhere( before 2/2.5 years) and have heard it from my marathi friends as well.I will try to get the link.*



It doesn't make sense that 60 men armed with 2 swords kill 500 enemy troops! 

Sounds more like a super hero story from a comic book!


----------



## hs_tornado

1. Battle of Rajasthan :
The rout of the Arab invaders at the hands of the Rajputs. 
In the words of the Arab chronicler Suleiman, &#8220;a place of refuge to which the Muslims might flee was not to be found.&#8221;


2. Rout of Mohammad Ghauri by Prithviraj Chauhan at the first battle of Tarain. Ghauri retreated to come back again and win by deceit.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Black blood said:


> Indian Muslims can not Own this Pride as they are a Bunch of " Munafiqin".



excuse me sir' but you have no right say this about anyone same can be said about pakistanis with respect yes there are many muslims who do not support pakistan they are as good as any other muslims and vice versa one should not call a person munafiq just coz he or she do not share the same opinion regarding a particuler country,party, sect etc its not in good taste or manner.

thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Merilion

Khajur said:


> India is ahead of Chinese missile programme, says DRDO chief
> 
> New Delhi, Feb 10 : Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) Director V.K. Saraswat on Wednesday said that India's anti-ballistic missile defence programme is ahead of China's programme.
> 
> Addressing media here, Saraswat said: "This is one area we are ahead of the Chinese."
> 
> He announced that Sunday's test of the Agni- III missile would clear the decks for the induction of the missile into the services.
> 
> *The test, carried out by Strategic Forces Command sets the stage for the induction of nuclear-tipped missile.*
> 
> China had only one missile in the 2500-km category, the DF-21 and was now focused only on building intercontinental range missiles (ICBMs) of the DF-31 and DF-41 in the 6000- 10,000 km range.
> 
> "*But our accuracies are better than the Chinese missiles," Dr Saraswat said. *
> 
> He, however, declined to mention the Circular Error Probability or CEP of the Agni-III
> 
> China, in January 2007, had displayed its anti-ballistic missile capabilities while knocking out a disused satellite in space. This was the world's first declared A-SAT test.
> 
> Earlier in January, the Chinese declared that they had successfully tested a ground-based mid-range anti ballistic missile.
> 
> "*China only had the building blocks for an ATBM," Saraswat said.
> 
> "We started our ATBM programme in 1999 and in terms of capabilities, we are way ahead of them," he added.
> 
> Saraswat said India had perfected the building blocks for an A-SAT weapon but there were no plans to field any such system*.
> 
> ..................................................................................................................................
> PS: It looks like DRDO chief picking up the boisterous comment making style of pakistani scientists.




DRDO chief too has a big mouth like the general.
i wont be surprise if some forum members said that but this is from DRDO chief?
Dont just talk, show sth to backup the talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

genmirajborgza786 said:


> excuse me sir' but you have no right say this about anyone same can be said about pakistanis with respect yes there are many muslims who do not support pakistan they are as good as any other muslims and vice versa one should not call a person munafiq just coz he or she do not share the same opinion regarding a particuler country,party, sect etc its not in good taste or manner.
> 
> thanks



Thanks for the advice .

I do not expect Indian muslims to support Pakistan as we do not need their support.

BTW what would you call those so called Muslims who are Paying Tax to a Govt which is Killing Innocent Kasmiries on Daily basis?

More than 60000 Kashmirs have been Killed by state sponsored
Terrorism so why Muslims if they really are Muslims paying tax to an Anti Muslim govt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

equiliz3r said:


> Mine warmonger ex PM Vajpayi????
> 
> Dude need i remind you that Kargil was not started by Mr.Vajpayi.
> 
> We respect our Prime Ministers and trust them. He was a very cool man. India loves Him.
> 
> and mate Indian population is vay over billion ..........Pakistan population will finish early ..............Dont you think that mate???



*A PM who vows to attack another nation and in order to destroy it he is happy with losing his more than half of the population is called a " Warmonger ".

Same is your X Army Chief mr Deepak Kapoor who thinks he can Fight China and Pakistan at the same time and Capture Islamabad in 76 Hours*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sanchez

Deepas Capoor is an idxot, so are many of his compatriot generals. They are real shames to Endians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

sathruvinasakh said:


> NO.
> 
> Do you know the effects of infection?
> People get their legs/hands chopped before the whole freaken infection spreads the whole body.In such a scenario,it is considered as mandatory and protection of the rest of the body.
> 
> If you are an educated,I hope you got the answer,else let me know



so Indians suffer from warmonger epidemic ??


----------



## Kompromat

sathruvinasakh said:


> I take it that u r not an educated.



my opinion about you is not different eihter .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## navtrek

*India announces long-range nuclear-capable missile test*

By Pratap Chakravarty (AFP)  12 hours ago

NEW DELHI  India will test a nuclear-capable missile with a range of over 5,000 kilometres (3,000 miles) within a year, its top military scientist said Wednesday, risking a rise in regional tensions.

"The next series of missiles is Agni-V, which has left the drawing board and is moving toward the first flight trial within the year," the country's chief military scientist, V.K. Saraswat, told a news conference in New Delhi.

India's current longest-range nuclear-capable missile, Agni-III, can travel a maximum of 3,500 kilometres and is now ready for use by the military, Saraswat said.

"The missile system will be fully inducted into the armed forces," Saraswat said. "It is the full deterrence that the country needs."

The Indian-built Agni-III -- Agni means fire in Sanskrit -- was first tested in 2006 and brings major Chinese cities such as Shanghai within striking distance, defence analysts say.

India kicked off its guided missile project in 1983 and has developed an array of weapons systems, including the Prithvi, which means "earth" and Agni-I, which is meant for possible use against neighbouring Pakistan.

Nuclear-armed Pakistan, with which India has fought three wars since their partition and independence six decades ago, has said India's missile development programme could trigger a new arms race in the region.

India, which fought a brief, bloody war with China in 1962, has unresolved border issues with its giant neighbour.

The Agni-III is "a real mobile system and hence it has a strategic advantage," Saraswat said.

Avinash Chander, who heads India's Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme, said both Agni-III and Agni-V would be able to carry 1.5-ton conventional or nuclear warheads.

The government scientists said Agni-III was declared operational after three flight tests and numerous computer-simulated trials.

The most recent test was held Sunday, when the missile was fired from Wheeler Island, off the coast of the eastern Indian state of Orissa.

Chander said the Agni-III, which he called a "100-percent indigenous system," hit its "target with pinpoint accuracy and met all mission objectives".

"This is the weapon which provides us a platform with an anti-satellite capability," Chander added, referring to India's quest to develop a missile system which can target orbiting satellites.

India has said it may develop an intercontinental ballistic missile but Saraswat said Indian scientists were not engaged in developing such a project at the moment.

Global consultancy KPMG said India is among the top 10 military spenders with an annual defence budget last year of 1,420 billion rupees (31.55 billion dollars

AFP: India announces long-range nuclear-capable missile test


----------



## ebungo

Black blood said:


> Thanks for the advice .
> 
> I do not expect Indian muslims to support Pakistan as we do not need their support.
> 
> BTW what would you call those so called Muslims who are Paying Tax to a Govt which is Killing Innocent Kasmiries on Daily basis?
> 
> More than 60000 Kashmirs have been Killed by state sponsored
> Terrorism so why Muslims if they really are Muslims paying tax to an Anti Muslim govt?



There is no innocent Kashmir . only terrorist are killed !!!

Hope you realized this sooner the better


----------



## Kompromat

ebungo said:


> There is no innocent Kashmir . only terrorist are killed !!!
> 
> Hope you realized this sooner the better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Black blood said:


> Thanks for the advice .
> 
> I do not expect Indian muslims to support Pakistan as we do not need their support.
> 
> BTW what would you call those so called Muslims who are Paying Tax to a Govt which is Killing Innocent Kasmiries on Daily basis?
> 
> More than 60000 Kashmirs have been Killed by state sponsored
> Terrorism so why Muslims if they really are Muslims paying tax to an Anti Muslim govt?



now from where did kashmir came in this ? ok so same can be said about citezens of pakistan paying taxes to govt with respect to baluchistan,fata,92 operation and 71' episode and its not gonna end you will say then i will say so lets keep it to the missle thread by the way i am neither indian nor pakistani i am canadian my point was that if a muslim do not support pakistan that does not make him/her a munafiq simple as that.

peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## equiliz3r

Black blood said:


> *A PM who vows to attack another nation and in order to destroy it he is happy with losing his more than half of the population is called a " Warmonger ".
> 
> Same is your X Army Chief mr Deepak Kapoor who thinks he can Fight China and Pakistan at the same time and Capture Islamabad in 76 Hours*




well you again have not read the news................it says "IF Pakistan attacked India with his nukes, India was ready to wipe off Pakistan"

So you still think its warmonger????

Pakistan started that war...............not Mr.Vajpayi.

And Deepak Kapoor also said that in case of war, India will be able to fight both Pakistan and china.......till deplomatic international pressure works.


----------



## faithfulguy

Khajur said:


> U smartass Agni III had been tested three times before the recent last one.
> *The last one was a pre induction test done by user the Indian army itself.*




So it need to be tested in the production phase.


----------



## Laughing Buddha

PWFI said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> Bhaisaab
> 
> We don't need Agni V for Pakistan... Prithvi and Brahmos is enough to target each and every developed city of Pakistan
> 
> Agni V will send msg to not only to Pakistan and China but also to them who tried to help Pakistan in 1971...
> 
> I know this will only happen after MRCA deal is signed and this will show that it does not poses threat to far allies (Europe).
> 
> Some people do have brain to Think in India and they [COLOR="Red"][B][I][U]don't think like Pathan's[/U][/I][/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> plese go to watch cartoons,i don't think it's good place for childrens
> it's same if i say you: think like a humain and not a endian!
> Do you like that? idiot!



Hey Hi

You have the same wet dream like " We will Conquer India with our Toy Gun "

Please go to school and learn some proper English or watch some Indian Cartoons....

Let me wake you from your wet dreams 

*Amritsar (Punjab,India) and Lahore (Punjab,Pakistan) is : 50.3 kilometers (km).

Srinagar (Jammu and Kashmir,India) and Islamabad (Islamabad,Pakistan) is : 170.62 kilometers (km).

Amritsar (Punjab,India) and Faisalabad (Punjab,Pakistan) is : 170.62 kilometers (km).

Srinagar (Jammu and Kashmir,India) and Rawalpindi Cantonment is :172.38 kilometers (km).

Srinagar (Jammu and Kashmir,India) and Sialkot (Punjab,Pakistan) is :178.24 kilometers

Ganganagar (Rajasthan,India) and Bahawalpur (Punjab,Pakistan) is :
236.52 kilometers (km).

Srinagar (Jammu and Kashmir,India) and Peshawar is :
298.92 kilometers (km).

Bhuj (Gujarat,India) and Karachi (Sindh,Pakistan) is : 319.71 kilometers (km)* 

*All These are within Prithvi and Brahmos range.... 
Do you know their accuracy it can be fired directly your A$$ hole and it will hit the target*.  

We are lover of peace and we never said we will conquer Pakistan... We always wanted to be safe and we said will Bomb *** camp and we will do it when we want....Its same like when we want to talk you talk and when we don't want you can't do anything about it.


----------



## faithfulguy

equiliz3r said:


> well you again have not read the news................it says "IF Pakistan attacked India with his nukes, India was ready to wipe off Pakistan"
> 
> So you still think its warmonger????
> 
> Pakistan started that war...............not Mr.Vajpayi.
> 
> And Deepak Kapoor also said that in case of war, India will be able to fight both Pakistan and china.......till deplomatic international pressure works.



I believe that he said India will be able to defeat China and Pakistan in 96 hours. A well known quote in this forum.


----------



## Iggy

faithfulguy said:


> I believe that he said India will be able to defeat China and Pakistan in 96 hours. A well known quote in this forum.



He said he can have massive thrust in to enemy territory with in 96 hours..every body knows it and you guys wish to remain ignorant and love to act like a fool..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

seiko said:


> He said he can have massive thrust in to enemy territory with in 96 hours..every body knows it and you guys wish to remain ignorant and love to act like a fool..



If it can thrust deep into enemy territory, doesn't that means defeating the enemy. Well, at least have an initial victory. Hitler thrust into Russia in 96 hrs. He also thrust in Ardenne a year earlier.


----------



## Kompromat

seiko said:


> He said he can have massive thrust in to enemy territory with in 96 hours..every body knows it and you guys wish to remain ignorant and love to act like a fool..



I quit

Thanks seiko


----------



## Iggy

faithfulguy said:


> If it can thrust deep into enemy territory, doesn't that means defeating the enemy. Well, at least have an initial victory. Hitler thrust into Russia in 96 hrs. He also thrust in Ardenne a year earlier.



Faithful yaar there is a thread full of discussion about it.i dont want to restart it again..leave it ..


----------



## Iggy

Black blood said:


> I quit
> 
> Thanks seiko



Chodna yaar  didnt meant to offend you guys..


----------



## Dark Angel

faithfulguy said:


> Are you talking about the US? I do not think any Indian missiles have that reach and anything that India can field can easily be shot down by the US. Even if India can destroy a US city. The whole country, or civilization, of India would be completely annihilated. You guys won't be able to post on here any more.




that goes out for china taiwan and the list is very long we have healthy relationship with US and remember if all the indians decide to go peepee on tiny island of urs it will be submerged so think a billion times when u post about a country 100 times bigger than urs


----------



## faithfulguy

Dark Angel said:


> that goes out for china taiwan and the list is very long we have healthy relationship with US and remember if all the indians decide to go peepee on tiny island of urs it will be submerged so think a billion times when u post about a country 100 times bigger than urs



I don't get your point about that goes out for China/Taiwan. Taiwan has good relationship with the US. Also, US is selling weapons to Taiwan. 

I hope most Indians are not as belligerant as you are when talking about Taiwan. Do you know that the Taiwanese government claims South Tibet? Also, India has no ability to reach Taiwan as its inferior ships would be sunk by the sea on its way there. India should worry about Americans and Chinese in Indian Ocean before worrying about trying to attack Taiwan. What a senseless statement you made. But its typical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fanboi

faithfulguy said:


> I don't get your point about that goes out for China/Taiwan. Taiwan has good relationship with the US. Also, US is selling weapons to Taiwan.
> 
> I hope most Indians are not as belligerant as you are when talking about Taiwan. Do you know that the Taiwanese government claims South Tibet? Also, India has no ability to reach Taiwan as its inferior ships would be sunk by the sea on its way there. India should worry about Americans and Chinese in Indian Ocean before worrying about trying to attack Taiwan. What a senseless statement you made. But its typical.



What the hell? Are we seriously talking about India invading Taiwan. Our ships are FARRRRRRR from inferior.

The US sells weapons to India as well, what's your point.

This is turning into a pissing competition.


----------



## Dark Angel

faithfulguy said:


> I don't get your point about that goes out for China/Taiwan. Taiwan has good relationship with the US. Also, US is selling weapons to Taiwan.
> 
> I hope most Indians are not as belligerant as you are when talking about Taiwan. Do you know that the Taiwanese government claims South Tibet? Also, India has no ability to reach Taiwan as its inferior ships would be sunk by the sea on its way there. India should worry about Americans and Chinese in Indian Ocean before worrying about trying to attack Taiwan. What a senseless statement you made. But its typical.






*As u know India has strong bilateral ties with US and u still said US will attack India if we attack them which is a hypothetical situation best suited for a troll like u*


----------



## marcos98

*Indo-French Maitri SR-SAM Awaits Workshare Clearance *

A comprehensive workshare proposal has been put together by DRDO and technology partner MBDA for the MAITRI short range surface-to-air missile (SR-SAM) programme. According to sources at DRDO and MBDA, both sides have identified all collaborative development areas and are are fully prepared to complete development and the first phase of testing within three years from the time the project is given formal sanction by the Cabinet. The partnership began in 2007 as part of the umbrella government-to-government agreement between India and France on missiles. Like at AeroIndia 2009, where it made its public debut, a full-scale model of the Maitri will make a reappearance at DefExpo 2010 which kicks off next week.

The ownership of the Maitri programme is envisaged as being fully Indian. With baseline technologies from the Trishul SAM programme, the Maitri programme basically envisages the sale of certain key technologies by MBDA to DRDO (seeker, endgame avionics, fire control system, composites for a modified propulsion system), though production will not be under a corporate joint venture on the lines of BrahMos, but would rather be carried out entirely by Bharat Dynamics Ltd (BDL), India's state-owned munitions production agency.

The Maitri is being built in two basic variants -- a ship-borne point defence and tactical air defence version for the Navy and a land-based self-propelled (wheeled and tracked) launcher-based system for the Air Force and Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

*Update On Nirbhay Cruise Missile *


I asked DRDO chief Dr VK Saraswat about the Nirbhay cruise missile programme yesterday. He says the subsonic cruise vehicle technology demonstrator, being built with some minor collaboration with Israel (no major systems), has not yet reached system integration stage. However the Hyderabad-based Advanced Systems Laboratory (an ASL team visited Israel in November last year) has completed design of the propulsion system and the full aerodynamic study. Dr Saraswat has said that the ASL will be able to "show something" soon. A couple of sources I spoke to later said a mock-up of the Nirbhay is likely to debut at AeroIndia 2011. A mobile autonomous launcher for the Nirbhay is currently being developed by the Pune-based Research & Development Establishment (Engineering).

PhotoArt &#169;Shiv Aroor / LiveFist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dmt111

faithfulguy said:


> I don't get your point about that goes out for China/Taiwan. Taiwan has good relationship with the US. Also, US is selling weapons to Taiwan.
> 
> I hope most Indians are not as belligerant as you are when talking about Taiwan. Do you know that the Taiwanese government claims South Tibet? Also, India has no ability to reach Taiwan as its inferior ships would be sunk by the sea on its way there. India should worry about Americans and Chinese in Indian Ocean before worrying about trying to attack Taiwan. What a senseless statement you made. But its typical.


----------



## Desert Fox

Laughing Buddha said:


> Hey Hi
> 
> You have the same wet dream like " We will Conquer India with our Toy Gun "
> 
> Please go to school and learn some proper English or watch some Indian Cartoons....
> 
> Let me wake you from your wet dreams
> 
> *Amritsar (Punjab,India) and Lahore (Punjab,Pakistan) is : 50.3 kilometers (km).
> 
> Srinagar (Jammu and Kashmir,India) and Islamabad (Islamabad,Pakistan) is : 170.62 kilometers (km).
> 
> Amritsar (Punjab,India) and Faisalabad (Punjab,Pakistan) is : 170.62 kilometers (km).
> 
> Srinagar (Jammu and Kashmir,India) and Rawalpindi Cantonment is :172.38 kilometers (km).
> 
> Srinagar (Jammu and Kashmir,India) and Sialkot (Punjab,Pakistan) is :178.24 kilometers
> 
> Ganganagar (Rajasthan,India) and Bahawalpur (Punjab,Pakistan) is :
> 236.52 kilometers (km).
> 
> Srinagar (Jammu and Kashmir,India) and Peshawar is :
> 298.92 kilometers (km).
> 
> Bhuj (Gujarat,India) and Karachi (Sindh,Pakistan) is : 319.71 kilometers (km)*
> 
> *All These are within Prithvi and Brahmos range....
> Do you know their accuracy it can be fired directly your A$$ hole and it will hit the target*.
> 
> We are lover of peace and we never said we will conquer Pakistan... We always wanted to be safe and we said will Bomb *** camp and we will do it when we want....Its same like when we want to talk you talk and when we don't want you can't do anything about it.



Don't forget we also have nuclear capable missiles that can reach every corner of your country! And next time watch your language


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

faithfulguy said:


> I don't get your point about that goes out for China/Taiwan. Taiwan has good relationship with the US. Also, US is selling weapons to Taiwan.
> 
> I hope most Indians are not as belligerant as you are when talking about Taiwan. Do you know that the Taiwanese government claims South Tibet? Also, India has no ability to reach Taiwan as its inferior ships would be sunk by the sea on its way there. India should worry about Americans and Chinese in Indian Ocean before worrying about trying to attack Taiwan. What a senseless statement you made. But its typical.



Taiwan province has enough fire power to extinguish all of India. In fact, DPRK or ROK *alone* has better naval, airforce, missles, land-force, army etc than all of India. ROK alone is only 46million, and DPRK is only 26million.

Think about that for a moment, DPRK with it's 26 million has MORE power than ALL of India!


----------



## fanboi

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Taiwan province has enough fire power to extinguish all of India. In fact, DPRK or ROK *alone* has better naval, airforce, missles, land-force, army etc than all of India. ROK alone is only 46million, and DPRK is only 26million.
> 
> Think about that for a moment, DPRK with it's 26 million has MORE power than ALL of India!



No they do not. Taiwan doesn't stand a chance against India if they attack us. Neither does DPRK or ROK. In fact all three of them put together couldn't "extinguish" India. But once again, ROK and India are friends.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

fanboi said:


> No they do not. Taiwan doesn't stand a chance against India if they attack us. Neither does DPRK or ROK. In fact all three of them put together couldn't "extinguish" India. But once again, ROK and India are friends.



Do some basic research. ROK/DPRK have more *operational* jets, ships, tanks, artillery AND missiles than India. Don't even try mentioning India's ACC or subs -- the AC is in perpetual repair, and more than half of the rusty subs are NOT operational.

Their navy is one of the best in the world. In fact, at a population of just 46 million, ROK was the world's 2nd LARGEST SHIP BUILDER just a few years ago (before China) after Japan. If I remember correctly, ROK did beat Japan to be the largest?

DPRK had sub-ICBM that could reach western USA _since the 1960s_. They tested it, though some say it didn't reach its target. Nevertheless, that was in the 1960s. 

Moreover, their army is more trained, fed, disciplined and committed than *pink-fairies dressed in butterfly costumes.* You've all seen their war practices and parades, don't tell me starved Indian Soldiers stand any chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

I do feel that is forum is getting out of hand if we are comparing Taiwan or Korea military to that of India. But I was just responding to an Indian talking about destroying Taiwan. Many Indian guys in here are too belligerant and want to compare with other countries. Like talk about how both India and Taiwan import hardwares from the US. Its no point talking about it. My initial point was that many Indian scientist believe that India has superior weapons as compare to US and how that is incorrect.


----------



## Hellfire

faithfulguy said:


> Are you talking about the US? I do not think any Indian missiles have that reach and anything that India can field can easily be shot down by the US. Even if India can destroy a US city. The whole country, or civilization, of India would be completely annihilated. You guys won't be able to post on here any more.



surya is ready and partly operationalised (the day GSLV was successful we had it) ..... 

we have the range and MIRV tech ready 

adequate numbers for public deployment will follow GoI decision


----------



## Hellfire

what a thread!!!! its lost its way


----------



## fanboi

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Do some basic research. ROK/DPRK have more *operational* jets, ships, tanks, artillery AND missiles than India. Don't even try mentioning India's ACC or subs -- the AC is in perpetual repair, and more than half of the rusty subs are NOT operational.
> 
> Their navy is one of the best in the world. In fact, at a population of just 46 million, ROK was the world's 2nd LARGEST SHIP BUILDER just a few years ago (before China) after Japan. If I remember correctly, ROK did beat Japan to be the largest?
> 
> DPRK had sub-ICBM that could reach western USA _since the 1960s_. They tested it, though some say it didn't reach its target. Nevertheless, that was in the 1960s.
> 
> Moreover, their army is more trained, fed, disciplined and committed than *pink-fairies dressed in butterfly costumes.* You've all seen their war practices and parades, don't tell me starved Indian Soldiers stand any chance.



pink fairies dressed in butterfly costumes?

The same pink fairies that split the martial nation of Pakistan in half. During a time when India was far poorer than Pakistan, when Pakistan had superior weaponry and support of the USA and China?

The same India that stopped Imperial Japan in its tracks?

The same India that is actually very good friends with ROK, with ROKs First Lady claiming shes of Indian descent?

I dare you, I dare you to say this :

"Moreover, their army is more trained, fed, disciplined and committed than *pink-fairies dressed in butterfly costumes.* You've all seen their war practices and parades, don't tell me starved Indian Soldiers stand any chance. "

To my face, or any Indian soldiers face, you won't come back alive. And if Indians have any pride whatsoever, any Indian either.

I'm just going to go back and read that again, this chink is claiming Indian soldiers are starved and poorly disciplined. That the two Koreas have a superior military. If I wasn't so angry right now, I would be in hysterics.


----------



## Hellfire

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Do some basic research. ROK/DPRK have more *operational* jets, ships, tanks, artillery AND missiles than India. Don't even try mentioning India's ACC or subs -- the AC is in perpetual repair, and more than half of the rusty subs are NOT operational.
> 
> Their navy is one of the best in the world. In fact, at a population of just 46 million, ROK was the world's 2nd LARGEST SHIP BUILDER just a few years ago (before China) after Japan. If I remember correctly, ROK did beat Japan to be the largest?
> 
> DPRK had sub-ICBM that could reach western USA _since the 1960s_. They tested it, though some say it didn't reach its target. Nevertheless, that was in the 1960s.
> 
> Moreover, their army is more trained, fed, disciplined and committed than *pink-fairies dressed in butterfly costumes.* You've all seen their war practices and parades, don't tell me starved Indian Soldiers stand any chance.



cool

and the last line is too good ....

I am hungry ... am sure you can spare me some food (now wait it just might be a Made in China plastic fruit or poisoned milk, now that really shows how China feeds its population)


----------



## Honor

hellfire said:


> cool
> 
> and the last line is too good ....
> 
> I am hungry ... am sure you can spare me some food (now wait it just might be a Made in China plastic fruit or poisoned milk, now that really shows how China feeds its population)



Chinese live longer than Indian! It shows China feeds its population way better than India!

India must be a shithole!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

Mor#ns who think that comparision btw INDIA and taiwan is right then ur a retard because the INDIAN has 1,414,000 active men and taiwn has mere 300,000 hahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Honor

Dark Angel said:


> Mor#ns who think that comparision btw INDIA and taiwan is right then ur a retard because the INDIAN has 1,414,000 active men and taiwn has mere 300,000 hahahahahahahahahahah



Quality of the man is important? What's the use of 1,414,000 active man when they are inferior!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark Angel

Honor said:


> Chinese live longer than Indian! It shows China feeds its population way better than India!
> 
> India must be a shithole!




nah man they live longer because they are slaved workers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

Honor said:


> Quality of the man is important? What's the use of 1,414,000 active man when they are inferior!




how would u like to test the so called quality .....I have an idea why dont we start from u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Dark Angel said:


> Mor#ns who think that comparision btw INDIA and taiwan is right then ur a retard because the INDIAN has 1,414,000 active men and taiwn has mere 300,000 hahahahahahahahahahah



Then pray tell me, how was it possible for a measly 6,000 smelly British men to subdue the entire sub-continent?! Not only that, but they stole and humiliated you for over a century! So when will you exact your justice?!

To this date, it boggles the mind. 6 thousand is such as small number!


----------



## Honor

Dark Angel said:


> nah man they live longer because they are slaved workers



lol... Indian hygience level, health care and poor nutrition is the root cause of shorther Indian lifespan.

If you guys just like to ignore this basic needs, indian will always be a 2nd class citizen of the world.


----------



## weaponx

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Then pray tell me, how was it possible for a measly 6,000 smelly British men to subdue the entire sub-continent?! Not only that, but they stole and humiliated you for over a century! So when will you exact your justice?!
> 
> To this date, it boggles the mind. 6 thousand is such as small number!



i guess ur from pakistan..so let me ask u....didnt they humilate u then???? 

or was pakistan never under Britsh rule??

P.S:the number 6000 is wrong i think so....any link to that...


----------



## New Vision

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Then pray tell me, how was it possible for a measly 6,000 smelly British men to subdue the entire sub-continent?! Not only that, but they stole and humiliated you for over a century! So when will you exact your justice?!
> 
> To this date, it boggles the mind. 6 thousand is such as small number!



How come these same smelly British kept Hong Kong from you and you did **** all about it. Finally they gave it back to you, you did not wrest it from them


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

New Vision said:


> How come these same smelly British kept Hong Kong from you and you did **** all about it. Finally they gave it back to you, you did not wrest it from them



Oh contraire, China fought 2 wars -- read 2 Opium Wars -- against these Opium Pushers (which used India as a narcotics distribution center). Unfortunately, at that time with where China was *simultaneously under attack by British + French + German + Russian + Japanese + Dutch + Portugese + Spainards + Italians*, not to mention a civil war as well, they lost and the land was taken away.

Now compare that with India. What only the British (with Portugese taking little Goa) was able to subdue India WITHOUT a resistance. 

Pathetic. Really pathetic.

At least go down fighting to defend your people. If you lost at least you *tried.*


----------



## death

well one thing is sure 

chinise is cheap product but very poor quality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

yup it was really not good on india-pakistan part to be under british rule for so long..but so was USA and over half of the world...so according to the logic everybody who was anytime under british rule is a pathetic person...

however according to me pathetic is a situation when even though i have all the powers i need and still a tiny kid who is on the mercy of some other powerful person goes eye-to eye to me. openly walks with my enemy..teases me but i cant do a thing with all the powers i have...what should a person like me called...???? ans is PATHETIC


----------



## ramu

Honor said:


> Quality of the man is important? What's the use of 1,414,000 active man when they are inferior!



Now if you seriously want to argue for the sake of argument I will let you sleep well and not fear about the Indians. Yes 300 000 men will kick India's a@@. 

Indians are poor, malnourished but you also know how many Indians work for NASA, Microsoft and Google as a percentage of thr employees. India has the finest brains and have proved themselves in all domains and technologies. Don't get too cheap with your argument as this forum loses its value when you don't want to admit the obvious. 

I respect Chinese for all that they have achieved and for being humble about it all. I hope I continue to respect the Chinese and one guy does not change my opinion.


----------



## FreekiN

death said:


> well one thing is sure
> 
> chinise is cheap product but very poor quality



90 % PERCENT of everything in my house is chinese.

You callin' me cheap bish?


----------



## ramu

FreekiN said:


> 90 % PERCENT of everything in my house is chinese.
> 
> You callin' me cheap bish?



Chinese have to artificially control the currency to make it cheap. You can find enough literature on how China is devaluing its own currency to meet its export objectives. 

Pakistan is not a major manufacturing hub and it is understandable for it to import from China. 

It is too costly to produce in US and hence it outsources to destinations such as India and China. BTW, the software on your washing machine may be written by a guy sitting in Bangalore.


----------



## gpit

hindustan said:


> no shekar it is not specific
> 
> it is just for our safty as every nation do the things
> 
> we want good realtion with china



If not to say China specific, some Indians will always feel something is missing in his/her daily life.

Perhaps "jingoism"?


----------



## Skeptic

Well we have pretty much wasted last two pages discussing China - While from what I read the title of thread says: "India will test 5,000-km-range nuclear-capable missile" to which I don't think China's non-defence production capabilities or CCP policies have any relations to. Can we drive back to topic: 


From the perspective of range Pakistan has New Delhi covered, India has Pakistan Covered and China has pretty much covered all of India. Deterrent to China is required and Agni V promises to deliver that..

http://news.rediff.com/report/2009/oct/12/what-makes-5000-km-range-agni-5-missile-deadlier.htm

The Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL) in Hyderabad, which develops India's [ Images ] strategic (long-range, nuclear-tipped) missiles, has dramatically increased the options for its forthcoming Agni-5 missile by making it highly road-mobile, or easily transportable by road.

That enables the Agni-5 to reach targets far beyond its stated 5,000-km range by quickly moving closer to the target. In a hypothetical war against, say, Sweden, an Agni-5 launcher, stationed near Bangalore, would be unable to strike Stockholm, 7,000 km away. But moving by road to Amritsar [ Images ] would bring Stockholm within range.

Similarly, moving the Agni-5 to northeast India would bring even Harbin, China's northernmost city, within striking range. From various places across India, the Agni-5 can reach every continent except North and South America.

The Agni-5 will be the first canisterised, road-mobile missile in India's arsenal, similar to the Dongfeng-31A that created ripples during China's National Day Military Parade in Beijing [ Images ] on October 1. India's current long-range missile, the Agni-3, a non-canisterised missile, can only be moved with difficulty from one place to another.

In many other respects, the Agni-5, which is scheduled to make its first flight in early-2011, carries forward the Agni-3 pedigree. With composites used extensively to reduce weight, and a third stage added on (the Agni-3 was a two-stage missile), the Agni-5 can fly 1,500 km further than the 3,500-km Agni-3.

"The Agni-5 is specially tailored for road-mobility," explains Avinash Chander, Director, ASL. "With the canister having been successfully developed, all India's future land-based strategic missiles will be canisterised as well".

Made of maraging steel, a canister must provide a hermitically sealed atmosphere that preserves the missile for years. During firing, the canister must absorb enormous stresses when a thrust of 300to 400 tonnes is generated to eject the 50-tonne missile.

Canister technology was first developed in India for the Brahmos cruise missile. But it was the K-15 underwater-launched missile, developed here in Hyderabad for India's nuclear-powered submarine, INS Arihant [ Images ], which fully overcame the technological hurdles in canisterising ballistic missiles.

Another major technological breakthrough that will beef up the Agni-5 is ASL's success in developing and testing MIRVs (multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles). An MIRV, atop an Agni-5 missile, comprises three to 10 separate nuclear warheads. Each warhead can be assigned to a separate target, separated by hundreds of kilometres; alternatively, two or more warheads can be assigned to one target.

"We have made major progress on the MIRVs in the last two years," is all that Avinash Chander is willing to say on the subject.

Nevertheless, extensive testing still lies ahead for this highly complex technology. MIRVs will be deployed on the Agni-5 only after another 4-5 years.

While MIRV technology is similar to launching multiple satellites through a space rocket, a missile requires far greater accuracy. A satellite would be considered in correct orbit even it is a kilometre higher or lower than planned.

But each warhead in an MIRV must impact within 40 metres of its target. With such high accuracies, even small nuclear warheads are sufficient for the job.

Strategic planners consider MIRVs essential, given India's declared "no first use" nuclear policy. Even after an enemy has hit India with a full-fledged nuclear strike, destroying or incapacitating much of the strategic arsenal, a handful of surviving Indian missiles must be capable of retaliating with massive and unacceptable damage. Multiple warheads on a handful of Agni-5 missiles would constitute such a capability.

MIRVs also enable a single missile to overwhelm the enemy's missile defences. Tracking and shooting down multiple warheads are far more difficult than intercepting a single warhead.
Providing each warhead with the capability to maneuver, and dodge enemy interceptor missiles, increases survivability further. The MIRV warheads are also being given electronic packages for jamming enemy radars.


----------



## Skeptic

The strategic missile, which once developed could hit objects deep inside China, has moved from the drawing board to the testing phase in which various sub-systems and rocket motors are being tested, V K Saraswat, scientific adviser to the defence minister, said here. 

The three-stage missile will be slightly longer and heavier than the 3500-km range Agni-3 whose last development trial was successfully conducted last Sunday. 
Missile diameter, warhead and key components in the navigational system will be the same as Agni-3.

Avinash Chander, director for the Agni programme said 40 per cent of Agni-5 would be new while 60 per cent would come from the existing A3 block.
Scientists admitted there were design challenges in the propulsion system, in the control and guidance for the payload's re-entry and in the payload design. &#8220;But these are not insurmountable challenges,&#8221; Saraswat said.
He said Agni-5 would be India&#8217;s answer to China&#8217;s Dong Feng-31 and DF-41 which could strike at a distance of 6,000 to 8,000 km.

Saraswat denied India having an intercontinental ballistic missile programme. &#8220;We are developing only Agni-5 with a 5000-km plus range. It is required for full deterrence,&#8221; he said.

He, however, admitted that Agni-5's range could be increased by reducing its payload weight. But since it is a strategic missile with a specific mission, reducing the payload would not serve the mission objectives.

Range and lethality of a missile depends on threat perception. As the building blocks for ICBM-range missile are basically the same, it can be integrated as and when the requirement arises depending on the threat perception. Saraswat said Agni-3, the 3,500-km-range strategic missile, was in the process of induction. And the DRDO was ready to hand it over to the strategic forces command.

The missile that can carry 1.5 tonnes of nuclear-capable warhead underwent four flight tests. The first in 2006 failed. But three subsequent tests succeeded. 
Asked why more tests were not being conducted before announcing the missile&#8217;s readiness, Chander said three tests were adequate to improve the parameters. However, since 80-100 tests are to establish a missile's reliability, that could not be established in three tests, he said.


----------



## gpit

equiliz3r said:


> ...
> 
> In the event of an Indo-Pak nuclear war, India will emerge the ultimate winner after wiping off Pakistan[/B] but lose up to 500 million of its own people, Pulitzer Prize-winning author and historian Taylor Branch has claimed in his 700-page book The Clinton Tapes: Wrestling History with the President which hit the stores today.
> 
> ...



The assumption that only India and Pakistan live in this world is laughable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gpit

Merilion said:


> DRDO chief too has a big mouth like the general.
> i wont be surprise if some forum members said that but this is from DRDO chief?
> Dont just talk, show sth to backup the talk.



Does that mean DRDO is perhaps doomed? For if you have bigger mouth, you normally have smaller limbs.


----------



## gpit

sathruvinasakh said:


> I take it that u r not an educated.



So Indian type of education is 96h theory?


----------



## gpit

death said:


> well one thing is sure
> 
> chinise is cheap product but very poor quality



*Another thing is more sure*: India is not even able to produce cheap poor stuff.


----------



## gpit

sathruvinasakh said:


> Because chinese eat all crap starting from lizards to all living creatures on earth including roasted human organs. May be the reason why they are living longer <sigh>
> Indians being vegetarians only eat grass/vegitables and live less



...and eventually starved to death? Starvation and India&#8217;s Democracy

Back to the topic, India can never overcome the geographical disadvantage against China *irrespective of* its 5,000 or 10,000 km missiles.


----------



## RAHUL INDIAN

gpit said:


> *Another thing is more sure*: India is not even able to produce cheap poor stuff.



we let idiot people do cheap work....... we like to make quality products..


----------



## RAHUL INDIAN

gpit said:


> Back to the topic, *India can never overcome the geographical disadvantage against China irrespective of its 5,000 or 10,000 km missiles*.



... ooh we had an Oracle between us...i didnt know..


----------



## Honor

RAHUL INDIAN said:


> ... ooh we had an Oracle between us...i didnt know..



That's just a simple truth that you want to deny? China will always be 4X bigger than India. This is the geographical advantage of China. China had extinct India if she wants now.


----------



## Honor

death said:


> well one thing is sure
> 
> chinise is cheap product but very poor quality



You can say what you want! China is world factory and can produced anything you can imagine.

Indian can only criticize China if she had the manufacturing capabilities. Right now, India had nothing to be compared with China. India can only sell "raw material" to China now whereas China is selling India with finished good. Google for information if you are not convinced.


----------



## Honor

sathruvinasakh said:


> Because chinese eat all crap starting from lizards to all living creatures on earth including roasted human organs. May be the reason why they are living longer <sigh>
> Indians being vegetarians only eat grass/vegitables and live less




Stop eating Indian grass/vegetables! They are toxic and will shorthen your life.


----------



## Honor

ramu said:


> Chinese have to artificially control the currency to make it cheap. You can find enough literature on how China is devaluing its own currency to meet its export objectives.
> 
> Pakistan is not a major manufacturing hub and it is understandable for it to import from China.
> 
> It is too costly to produce in US and hence it outsources to destinations such as India and China. BTW, the software on your washing machine may be written by a guy sitting in Bangalore.



Chinese currency is peck with US currency! How could it be low? Is india currency appreciating against US during this crisis?

IT sector is just part of the manufacturing process! 

Software program can be written by any experience programmer!


----------



## Honor

New Vision said:


> How come these same smelly British kept Hong Kong from you and you did **** all about it. Finally they gave it back to you, you did not wrest it from them



Hong Kong is rented to UK for 100years! UK did not colonized China! Why do we need to take back HK by force? I do not know your logic.


----------



## Honor

There is so many rubbish post here with no relevant facts! Many Indian do not have knowledge of China technology or history.


----------



## faithfulguy

hellfire said:


> surya is ready and partly operationalised (the day GSLV was successful we had it) .....
> 
> we have the range and MIRV tech ready
> 
> adequate numbers for public deployment will follow GoI decision



I thought Surya is just a speculation. Any sources?


----------



## faithfulguy

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Then pray tell me, how was it possible for a measly 6,000 smelly British men to subdue the entire sub-continent?! Not only that, but they stole and humiliated you for over a century! So when will you exact your justice?!
> 
> To this date, it boggles the mind. 6 thousand is such as small number!



It took Cortez and Pizzaro a handful of men to conquere empires. A good book to read is "guns, Germs and steels" It explain why Europe rule the worldb


----------



## FreekiN

faithfulguy said:


> It took Cortez and Pizzaro a handful of men to conquere empires. A good book to read is "guns, Germs and steels" It explain why Europe rule the worldb



I SAW THAT!

We were watching it in my world History class like 2 days ago.
Good documentary. 

'Why you Europeans have so much cargo when we New Guineans have so little?'


----------



## fanboi

Honor said:


> Quality of the man is important? What's the use of 1,414,000 active man when they are inferior!



You live in Singapore, how about I come over and show you how inferior this Indian is? 3 hour flight for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## star123

Honor said:


> There is so many rubbish post here with no relevant facts! Many Indian do not have knowledge of China technology or history.



China technology ?? I have not heard anything. every one knows it as copy technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

*@ Indian Members*

Guys dont you get it??These guys came here to Hijack the threads of India related and try to close it..Many of our threads are closed by these guys by bringing in unecessary talks and off topic rants..lets stick to the topic..let them rant..its a good thread discuss about it..dont want another closed thread in our hand..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Honor

fanboi said:


> You live in Singapore, how about I come over and show you how inferior this Indian is? 3 hour flight for me.



Sure!! I can expect you here! I can bring you for a cup of Tim Sum at Chinatown or Indian curry at Murthy Curry! Orchard road for shopping, or maybe Vivo city or suntec city


----------



## Honor

star123 said:


> China technology ?? I have not heard anything. every one knows it as copy technology.



Grow up boy!!! 

Without Chinese invention, the world will not be this like this now!


----------



## Honor

hindustan said:


> sir pls wait
> 
> as we show you
> 
> ins arihant , agni3 and very soon agni5, pak-fa,etc
> 
> and lots of suprise gift
> 
> surya is one of them



We heard of ins arihant , agni3 and very soon agni5, pak-fa (Russia) but not Surya!!! 

Who is developing Surya? When will it be tested?


----------



## Valiant_Soul

Honor said:


> We heard of ins arihant , agni3 and very soon agni5, pak-fa (Russia) but not Surya!!!
> 
> Who is developing Surya? When will it be tested?



Your answer: 

The Threat from India

Surya missile


----------



## death

Honor said:


> Grow up boy!!!
> 
> Without Chinese invention, the world will not be this like this now!





may i know few of them which chinise invented ???

i never heared


----------



## Valiant_Soul

This webpage gives even more insights: U.S. Space Aid to India: On a "Glide Path" to ICBM Trouble?


----------



## fanboi

Don't disrespect the history of the Chinese civilisation. 

List of Chinese inventions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway there is so little people to people contacts with the people of Pakistan and China. In fact over here, Pakistanis mix only with Pakistanis or Indians. 

In contrast India and China has extremely good people-people contacts.. mmmm...


----------



## Valiant_Soul

> *Reasons for Limiting Agnis Range*
> News stories indicate that India decided not to develop an ICBM to avoid creating tension with the international community, particularly while the U.S.-India nuclear trade deal is still pending. [8] Shortly before news reports of the range cap, then Indian President A.P.J. Abdul Kalam, a key figure in the countrys missile development program, revealed that after the Agni-III test in April, several unnamed countries had refused to export polyacrylonitrile (PAN) fiber to India. [9] This material is an essential precursor in the manufacture of carbon fiber, used for missile bodies and components. Given the high re-entry speeds of ICBM warheads, carbon-fiber-based ablative materials would be needed for the heat shields of ICBM reentry vehicles. Kalam may have had this use in mind when he referred to PAN as critical for the ICBM program to proceed. [10] While there is no other public information on the denial of this item, whose export is regulated under the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR), it is possible that this was an indication of potential pressures on India not to pursue an intercontinental-range system. By capping Indias missile program, New Delhi apparently hopes to demonstrate to the international community that its strategic interests and threat perceptions are restricted to Asia and do not impact any Western power. [11]





> *Importance of a 5,000-km Range*
> India may be seeking a missile with a 5,000-km-range so it can credibly target major cities in China without the constraint of having to base its strategic missiles in eastern India, near the Chinese border. If based in central or southern India, an Agni-III missile with a range of 3,500 km would not be able to reach northern and eastern China, where major cities, such as Beijing, Nanjing, and Shanghai, are located. [16] A 5,000-km Indian missile could reach these targets from such bases, however, offering New Delhi considerably greater strategic depth and enabling India to keep its retaliatory forces beyond the range of all but Chinas most capable missiles. It has also been suggested that Indian missile designers seek more powerful missiles not to increase the range of these systems, but to increase their payload capacities, in order to accommodate Indias heavier proven warheads. [17] Both the 3,500-km-range Agni-III and the 5,000-km-range Agni-III*/Agni-IV would allow India to strike targets in Pakistan from bases beyond the range of Pakistans most capable missile systems.





> *The Surya*
> For several years, there have been periodic reports that an ICBM named Surya has been under development by the Indian government. [19] After the April 2007 Agni-III test, there was speculation that the Surya ICBM was in development, but the recent reports on the extension of the Agni-III (into the Agni-III* or Agni-IV) do not mention the Surya. [20] As characterized in the past, the Surya was to have a range of 9,000-10,000 km or possibly more. [21] Indias recent announcement of the missile-range cap suggests that this project is no longer being actively pursued.



INDIA AND PAKISTAN MISSILE RACE SURGES ON


----------



## Honor

death said:


> may i know few of them which chinise invented ???
> 
> i never heared



Rockets, bulkhead design in ships, chain drive, dual acting cyinder, firearms! This are all chinese technology.


----------



## Honor

Valiant_Soul said:


> INDIA AND PAKISTAN MISSILE RACE SURGES ON



Yes, there is a report on Surya! But can anyone confirm it! Who develop it?


----------



## Honor

fanboi said:


> Don't disrespect the history of the Chinese civilisation.
> 
> List of Chinese inventions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Anyway there is so little people to people contacts with the people of Pakistan and China. In fact over here, Pakistanis mix only with Pakistanis or Indians.
> 
> In contrast India and China has extremely good people-people contacts.. mmmm...



Thanks for the clarification! 

Infact, many Indian will laugh when we say Chinese is the first to employ the rocket.


----------



## Valiant_Soul

Honor said:


> Yes, there is a report on Surya! But can anyone confirm it! Who develop it?



The development has either been paused or is being concealed. One thing, however, is for sure that India did started the development of Surya and it is very well in the capacity to be developed. The issue is not of technology or capability but of government consent. And that consent would be provided or not provided based on the threat perceptions and actual requirements. Currently, the missile development will halt with Agni-V, in terms of range.


----------



## Valiant_Soul

Honor said:


> Infact, many Indian will laugh when we say Chinese is the first to employ the rocket.



Only those who have not done their schooling properly. China gave an even more important invention to the world - paper.


----------



## death

Valiant_Soul said:


> The development has either been paused or is being concealed. One thing, however, is for sure that India did started the development of Surya and it is very well in the capacity to be developed. The issue is not of technology or capability but of government consent. And that consent would be provided or not provided based on the threat perceptions and actual requirements. Currently, the missile development will halt with Agni-V, in terms of range.



well in next year you will see agni5 and then on surya

govt is thinking about surya but first then want agni5


----------



## deesu

Honor said:


> Thanks for the clarification!
> 
> Infact, many Indian will laugh when we say Chinese is the first to employ the rocket.



Yes China has many inventions in its name... most important is PAPER.
But I heard somewhere that rocket was first used by Tippu sultan of Mysore, India... can you let me know the date of the rocket invention in China?


----------



## faithfulguy

deesu said:


> Yes China has many inventions in its name... most important is PAPER.
> But I heard somewhere that rocket was first used by Tippu sultan of Mysore, India... can you let me know the date of the rocket invention in China?



The original rockets were used against Mongols by Song China around 1200s.

Rocket - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fanboi

faithfulguy said:


> The original rockets were used against Mongols by Song China around 1200s.
> 
> Rocket - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Indeed, those rockets were used and made in India, however the FIRST rockets were made in China.


----------



## Chanakyaa

But none of the inventions and partcularily any of the military tech and space inventions would not have been possible without mathematical calculations - and all this was impossible without the INDIAN ZERO !.

Even Einstein Acknowledged it.


----------



## Hellfire

faithfulguy said:


> I don't get your point about that goes out for China/Taiwan. Taiwan has good relationship with the US. Also, US is selling weapons to Taiwan.
> 
> I hope most Indians are not as belligerant as you are when talking about Taiwan. Do you know that the Taiwanese government claims South Tibet? Also, India has no ability to reach Taiwan as its inferior ships would be sunk by the sea on its way there. India should worry about Americans and Chinese in Indian Ocean before worrying about trying to attack Taiwan. What a senseless statement you made. But its typical.



just one thing

India and Taiwan have good relations in field of defence ..... and as for our ships being sunk etc ... its not true and we definitely do not see any point of contention/confrontation with Taiwan

in addition, there was a plan on using Jaguar IMs of IN with drop tanks in case of need ... to hit mainland China eastern seaboard with ACs being landed/ditched near Taiwan and pilots handing themselves over to Taiwan ...... this was in 80s.

we have good warm relations albeit unofficially with Taiwanese defence forces ... please desist from posting/ignore any thing to contrary

thanks


----------



## Hellfire

Honor said:


> Thanks for the clarification!
> 
> Infact, many Indian will laugh when we say Chinese is the first to employ the rocket.



No

Its well known China was first to develop & employ Rocket. But the battlefield significance was first time seen and recorded when Tipu Sultan used them in India. As India and China never ever kept records for use of Europeans, and both ended up being colonies, these facts are little known.

Its similar to JC Bose being first to use radiowaves to ring a wireless bell but Marconi being given the benefit of being the inventor!! (which was 1 year later)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AVIAN

In the hindsight, testing of BM's like Agni-III, and upcoming longer version has happening with tremandous delays mainly due to lower political will. Deployment of Agni-III is decade behind schedule as far as its first supposed testing was concerned during 2002-03.


----------



## dmt111

Agni V should have at most 8000-9000 thousand Kilometers range otherwise the project would be a waste of money.


----------



## dmt111

marcos98 said:


> *Update On Nirbhay Cruise Missile *
> 
> 
> I asked DRDO chief Dr VK Saraswat about the Nirbhay cruise missile programme yesterday. He says the subsonic cruise vehicle technology demonstrator, being built with some minor collaboration with Israel (no major systems), has not yet reached system integration stage. However the Hyderabad-based Advanced Systems Laboratory (an ASL team visited Israel in November last year) has completed design of the propulsion system and the full aerodynamic study. Dr Saraswat has said that the ASL will be able to "show something" soon. A couple of sources I spoke to later said a mock-up of the Nirbhay is likely to debut at AeroIndia 2011. A mobile autonomous launcher for the Nirbhay is currently being developed by the Pune-based Research & Development Establishment (Engineering).
> 
> PhotoArt ©Shiv Aroor / LiveFist



are there also any developments to launch the weapon from sea based launchers and airborne launchers?


----------



## Kinetic

Agni-V is a all new game in Asia. It will be the most advanced ballistic missile when tested next year. Not only because it is robust or canisterized but its immunity against BMD and fault tolerance capability.

Agni-III with so much weight and 2.5 ton payload have the range much more than it was disclosed. As will the Agni-V...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Honor

hellfire said:


> No
> 
> Its well known China was first to develop & employ Rocket. But the battlefield significance was first time seen and recorded when Tipu Sultan used them in India. As India and China never ever kept records for use of Europeans, and both ended up being colonies, these facts are little known.
> 
> Its similar to JC Bose being first to use radiowaves to ring a wireless bell but Marconi being given the benefit of being the inventor!! (which was 1 year later)



China was never a colony and China do keep records of the inventions! It was never interpreted to English


----------



## Honor

Kinetic said:


> Agni-V is a all new game in Asia. It will be the most advanced ballistic missile when tested next year. Not only because it is robust or canisterized but its immunity against BMD and fault tolerance capability.
> 
> Agni-III with so much weight and 2.5 ton payload have the range much more than it was disclosed. As will the Agni-V...




Agni V will not be the most advanced ballistic missile in Asia. There are already such capability missile operational.

There is no ballistic missile immunity against BMD.


----------



## Kinetic

Honor said:


> Agni V will not be the most advanced ballistic missile in Asia. There are already such capability missile operational.
> 
> There is no ballistic missile immunity against BMD.



Is there any ballistic missile in Asia that built with anti-BMD and MIRV? Agni-5 being developed with anti-BMD capabilities in mind from starting. Its not just a added component. Just like F-22 and PAK FA built to be stealth not like F-18 Hornet later modified to Super Hornet.

*Name a ballistic missile with anti-BMD and MIRV from Asia. *


----------



## Sanchez

Bragging the weapons not even tested is really pathetic.


----------



## skyisthelimit

NEW DELHI: India has completed the propulsion system design of its new cruise missile 'Nirbhay' which will have a strike range of 800 kms, DRDO chief V K Saraswat has said.

"The development of the system is on. We have completed the propulsion system's design. But we have not integrated it.

Once we reach the integration stage, we will show it you," he told reporters here last night.

Saraswat said the missile is a technology demonstrator.

India already has in its arsenal 'BrahMos', a 300-km range cruise missile developed in collaboration with Russia.

It has various versions for use by all the three wings of the armed forces.

Saraswat said the country is also gearing to test its its indigenous Ballistic Missile Defence (BMD) shield in near future, a programme, he claimed, is more sophisticated than the Chinese one.

"This is one area where we are senior to China," he said when asked to compare Indian BMD programme with that of China, which carried out its first test-firing on January 14.

He was addressing a press conference on the recent test firing of Agni-III missile, which has strike range of 3500 kms and is now ready for induction in the armed forces.

Asked why Pakistan never reported any failures in its missile test programme, Saraswat said, "That is the difference between the democratic India and Pakistan."

He said that even when the US, with its large technological base, started testing its BMD, seven out of 14 tests had failed consecutively.

The DRDO Chief said that though China had tested its BMD capabilities just recently, India knew about it after they carried out the A-SAT test in 2007. Prior to it, the Chinese missile programme was kept under the wraps, he said.

He said the Indian programme had started in 2006 and had 60-70 per cent indigenous content in it.

Saraswat said Indian BMD development programme would have two phases.

"In the first phase, which goes upto 2,000 km range, we will carry out exo-atmospheric, endo-atmospheric and high altitude interceptions and in the second phase, we will take care of targets beyond 5,000 km range."

On the dates of test of the BMD shield, he said it was expected to be carried out within this month.

The New Indian Express - Best of South India News, Entertainment, Cricket, Business, Lifestyle


----------



## weaponx

Sanchez said:


> Bragging the weapons not even tested is really pathetic.



No one was bragging about anything bfore u chinese guys came and made this a pissing contest....there was a discussion going on about news report about agni 5 and its capabilities..but like always make irresponsible pathetic comments and derail the thread...and no action will be taken against u guys bcoz u r anti-india...THAT is PATHETIC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Babur Han

Laughing Buddha said:


> Bhaisaab
> 
> We don't need Agni V for Pakistan... Prithvi and Brahmos is enough to target each and every developed city of Pakistan
> 
> *Agni V will send msg to not only to Pakistan and China but also to them who tried to help Pakistan in 1971...*
> 
> I know this will only happen after MRCA deal is signed and this will show that it does not poses threat to far allies (Europe).
> 
> Some people do have brain to Think in India and they don't think like Pathan's



I'm sure you mean Arab Gulf States and Turkey. If India threat these States with Nukes, believe me Turkey would also counter this direct Threat to it's Souvreinity ! In 2015 thei first Nuclear Power Plant will be ready, on the other Side we Turkey have a growing Defence Industry which is able to Built Warships, UAV's, guidet Weapons, Ballistic Missiles, armoured Vehicles, advanced Electronics etc. and a professional trained Millitary Force.

If India will send a Message to Turkey, believe me Turkey send a Message back to India.


----------



## weaponx

Skywalker1983 said:


> I'm sure you mean Arab Gulf States and Turkey. If India threat these States with Nukes, believe me Turkey would also counter this direct Threat to it's Souvreinity ! In 2015 thei first Nuclear Power Plant will be ready, on the other Side we Turkey have a growing Defence Industry which is able to Built Warships, UAV's, guidet Weapons, Ballistic Missiles, armoured Vehicles, advanced Electronics etc. and a professional trained Millitary Force.
> 
> If India will send a Message to Turkey, believe me Turkey send a Message back to India.



and here comes a pakistani stooge...

who the hell in any where said that the missiles are against Turkey..such a delusional mind...india doesnt consider Turkey as its enemy..so keep ur pathetic threats for some 1 else......india's missile are aimed at pakistan or long range ones at china....

if u dont have anything productive to input..atleast dont derail the thread......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babur Han

weaponx said:


> and here comes a pakistani stooge...
> 
> who the hell in any where said that the missiles are against Turkey..such a delusional mind...india doesnt consider Turkey as its enemy..so keep ur pathetic threats for some 1 else......india's missile are aimed at pakistan or long range ones at china....
> 
> if u dont have anything productive to input..atleast dont derail the thread......



I agree with, I don't think that these Missiles are against Turkey or arab Gulf States. But some Fanatics here in this Forum have a other view.




> *Agni V will send msg to not only to Pakistan and China but also to them who tried to help Pakistan in 1971...*


----------



## xman

Skywalker1983 said:


> I'm sure you mean Arab Gulf States and Turkey. If India threat these States with Nukes, believe me Turkey would also counter this direct Threat to it's Souvreinity ! In 2015 thei first Nuclear Power Plant will be ready, on the other Side we Turkey have a growing Defence Industry which is able to Built Warships, UAV's, guidet Weapons, Ballistic Missiles, armoured Vehicles, advanced Electronics etc. and a professional trained Millitary Force.
> 
> If India will send a Message to Turkey, believe me Turkey send a Message back to India.



Our Missile is for Deterrence, not to bully Countries.


----------



## Hellfire

Honor said:


> China was never a colony and China do keep records of the inventions! It was never interpreted to English



oh am sorry if I thought China was a colony from mid 1800s. Very sorry ......

Westerner's invasion of China

I think a physical occupation of a nation is unnecessary to be quantified as a colony when the same country is being exploited in the same way ....

can you kindly explain what was the above link provided talking about?


----------



## Honor

hellfire said:


> oh am sorry if I thought China was a colony from mid 1800s. Very sorry ......
> 
> Westerner's invasion of China
> 
> I think a physical occupation of a nation is unnecessary to be quantified as a colony when the same country is being exploited in the same way ....
> 
> can you kindly explain what was the above link provided talking about?



China lost a few battles with Britian. China was forced to pay for Britian losses during the battle. China need to open up her trade with Britian. Opium trade was one of them. 

HK was force to be rented to Britian for 100years.


----------



## no_name

You know I often think WW II is a blessing in disguise for China.

regards


----------



## Choppers

*India's ASAT concept A Hybrid of Agni and AAD*

While India doesn't have a formal anti-satellite weapon programme, the country's top missile scientists revealed this week that they have gradually laid the groundwork for precisely this sort of weapon. In fact, Dr Avinash Chander, director of India's Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL), has revealed that *if the government calls upon DRDO to deliver such a weapon, it would take less than three years to first test.*

According to Dr Chander, "We have developed technology blocks that can be integrated to create an anti-satellite weapon. What we need is the technology to boost the munition into space, which we have proven very robustly with the Agni programme. And we need a kill vehicle of considerable energy and terminal phase accuracy, which our scientists have proven with the advanced air defence (AAD) interceptor tests. We can put these blocks together and finetune the weapon as an anti-satellite platform. If we are required to, we can deliver this."

DRDO chief Dr VK Saraswat was more circumspect. "We already have a design study of such a weapon, but at this stage the country does not require such a platform in its strategic arsenal. Testing such a weapon also has a lot of repercussions which have to be taken into consideration. But testing is not an issue -- we can always rely on simulations and ground test. We can see in the future if the government wants such a weapon. If so, our scientists are fully ready to deliver it."

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: India's ASAT Concept A Hybrid Of Agni And AAD


----------



## manish123

This is surely coming soon. The only obstacle is the thermal imager which DRDO is working really hard to get out.


----------



## manish123

Agni-V is a true blue ICBM with MIRV,stealth and not asia specific but lot more. Read and learn. Google is a great instrument. It is similar to chinas df31


----------



## Kinetic

I think DRDO is the oly agency in the world that works on every aspect of defence. From thermonuclear weapons to assault rifle, fifth generation fighter to MBT, nuclear submarine to missile defence, satellite to hybrid vegetables! Kudos to DRDO....


----------



## attitude

yes DRDO is working hard 

good to see


----------



## Kinetic

manish123 said:


> Agni-V is a true blue ICBM with MIRV,stealth and not asia specific but lot more. Read and learn. Google is a great instrument. *It is similar to chinas df21*



Your sentences are total contradictory of each other!!!

*1) DF21 has a range of 2150 km while Agni-V has a range of 5500+ km.

2) Agni-V is a MIRV missile while DF21 can carry only one warhead.

3) Agni-V is designed with decoys, EW and other anti-BMD capabilities. DF21 has nothing of these!*

*Now how Agni-V is similar to DF21? *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Skywalker1983 said:


> I'm sure you mean Arab Gulf States and Turkey. If India threat these States with Nukes, believe me Turkey would also counter this direct Threat to it's Souvreinity ! In 2015 thei first Nuclear Power Plant will be ready, on the other Side we Turkey have a growing Defence Industry which is able to Built Warships, UAV's, guidet Weapons, Ballistic Missiles, armoured Vehicles, advanced Electronics etc. and a professional trained Millitary Force.



*Few days back Turkish President visited India but there was no sign that India is going to attack Turkey. BTW...*

And please don't say that Turkey will get this, Turkey will get that. All of these are past for India. 

Nuclear power plant by 2015? India already built many advanced reactors and nuclear propulsion for submarine.

"Warships, UAV's, guidet Weapons, Ballistic Missiles, armoured Vehicles, advanced Electronics"-> Turkey is way behind India. 



> If India will send a Message to Turkey, believe me Turkey send a Message back to India.



With what they will reach to India? Aircraft carrier? Nuclear submarine? IRBM? Space?


----------



## Veer

Honor said:


> China was never a colony and China do keep records of the inventions! It was never interpreted to English



Colonialism Ending in Asia As China Reclaims Macao
By MARK LANDLER
Published: December 19, 1999

MACAO, Dec. 18&#8212; Five hundred years of European colonialism in Asia sputters to a close here this weekend on a desolate, rain-swept waterfront dredged out of Macao's once beguiling harbor. At the stroke of midnight on Sunday, China will reclaim this tiny enclave from Portugal, raising its red flag over another patch of Chinese soil and setting the stage for what it hopes will be eventual reunification with Taiwan.

*Unlike Britain's handover of nearby Hong Kong *two years ago, which was heralded by years of Chinese anticipation and British angst, this is not the reluctant surrender of a prized possession. Portugal tried to give back this enclave of 430,000 people once before, after the revolution that ended decades of dictatorship in Portugal in 1974, but China's leaders, fearful of losing a trading channel to the outside world, demurred.

Since then, the Portuguese administration has presided over Macao's steady deterioration into a disreputable, vaguely sinister gambling destination for weekend wagerers from Hong Kong. As feuds between rival Chinese gangs have terrorized the colony over the last few years, the economy has withered and Macao has become ever more hooked on the casinos, which generate more than half of its tax revenues.

''As a local, I'd have to say the Portuguese haven't done a good job,'' said Eric T. M. Yeung, a prominent Macao businessman who makes toys. ''But in fairness, they had their own problems and couldn't pay attention to a little spot of land on the other side of the world.''

A senior Chinese official in the future local government, who asked not to be identified to avoid offending the Portuguese, said: *''Hong Kong is so successful that Hong Kong people always think they are superior to the Chinese. We are happy in Macao, but I don't think anyone is proud.''*

Portuguese officials are keenly aware of their checkered legacy. They were the first Europeans to colonize in Asia, driven by a lust for adventure and discovery, and a desire to spread the Christianity that had helped free Portugal of Moorish, Muslim rule. But for all the centuries they have lingered here, the Portuguese have left behind no lasting political culture.

In the last few weeks, they have worked diligently to promote the artifacts, old and new, of 442 years of colonial rule: meticulously restored buildings in Portuguese pastels, a state-of-the-art airport and gleaming causeways that connect Macao with its outer islands.

Portugal's president, Jorge Sampaio, said that in the last decade Macao had taken on many of the hallmarks of a liberal Western state, including the rule of law, freedom of religion and a free press. ''Well, it could have been done 300 years ago,'' he said in an interview on the eve of the handover, ''but that was not the habit of time.''

For Sunday's ceremony, the departing colonial masters from a small nation on the other side of the world have produced the trappings of a momentous occasion. This week, workers frantically hammered the last planks on an $8 million pavilion where President Jiang Zemin of China will take control of the eight-square-mile territory from Mr. Sampaio. Officials say the translucent building is meant to resemble a Chinese lantern. In truth, it looks more like a giant, softly lighted bathtub.

The Portuguese have also sought to account for the dark side of their rule: a stunted political system, with few local Chinese trained to take over the government, shaky courts, a corrupt police force, and a democracy movement that can be summed up by the fact that it has exactly one elected legislator.

''We can build an airport in five years; we can build a bridge in two,'' said Jorge Alberto Rangel, the secretary for public administration, who is coordinating the handover ceremony. ''But forming people takes time. We really did what we thought was best for Macao.''

Mr. Rangel's sense of conflict is deeply felt. A native Macanese -- part Portuguese, part Chinese -- he comes from one of the colony's oldest families.

But he also served in the Portuguese Army as an infantry commander in Guinea-Bissau, in West Africa. There, Mr. Rangel witnessed Portugal's chaotic departure from its African colonies after the 1974 revolution. With no leadership and no capacity to govern themselves, formerly Portuguese Mozambique and Angola fell into bloody strife, and in Angola, it continues today.

''What happened in Africa was disaster,'' Mr. Rangel said. ''We made no preparations, like we have here. I believe Macao deserved to have it done differently.''

Colonialism Ending in Asia As China Reclaims Macao - NYTimes.com

*JAPANESE OCCUPATION OF CHINA*

Of the estimated 20 million people that died as a result of the Japanese hostilities during World War II, about half of them were in China. China claims that 35 million Chinese were killed or wounded during the Japanese occupation from 1931 to 1945.

An estimated 2.7 million Chinese were killed in a Japanese "pacification" program that targeted "all males between 15 and 60 who were suspected to be enemies" along with other "enemies pretending to be local people." Out of the thousands of Chinese prisoners captured during the war only 56 were found alive in 1946.

The first phase of the Chinese occupation began when Japan invaded Manchuria in 1931. The second phase began in 1937 when the Japanese launched major attacks on Beijing, Shanghai and Nanking. By the time the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor in 1941 they were firmly entrenched in China, occupying much of the eastern part of the country.

How Japan Became a Major Power in Asia

Japan modernized at a much faster rate than China in the 19th and early 20th centuries. By the late 1800s, it was on its way to becoming a world class, industrial-military power while the Chinese were fighting among themselves and being exploited by foreigners. Japan resented China for being a "sleeping hog" that was pushed around by the West.

The world was awakened to Japan's military strength when they defeated China in the Sino-Japanese War of 1894-95 and Russia in the Russo-Japanese War of 1904-1905.

The Russo-Japanese war halted European expansion into East Asia and provided an international structure for East Asia that brought some degree of stability to the region. It also changed the world from being a European-centered one to one in which a new pole was emerging in Asia.

*Japanese Colonialism*

The Japanese hated European and American colonialism and were committed to avoiding what happened to China after the Opium Wars. They felt humiliated by the unequal treaties that were forced on them by the United States after the arrival of Perry's Black ships in the 1853. But in the end Japan became a colonial power itself.

The Japanese colonized Korea, Taiwan, Manchuria and islands in the Pacific. After defeating of China and Russia, Japan began conquering and colonizing East Asia to expand its power.

*The Japanese victory over China in 1895 led to the annexation of Formosa (present-day Taiwan) and Liaotang province in China. *Both Japan and Russia claimed Liatong. The victory over Russia in 1905 gave Japan the Liaotang province in China and led the way to the annexation of Korea in 1910. In 1919, for siding with the Allies in World War I, the European powers gave Germany's possessions in Shandong province to Japan in the Treaty of Versailles.

In some ways, the Japanese mimicked the Western colonial powers. They built grand government buildings and "developed high-minded schemes to help the natives.&#8221; Later they even claimed they had the right to colonize. In 1928, Prince (and future Prime Minister) Konroe announced: &#8220;as a result of [Japan&#8217;s] one million annual increase in population, our national economic life is heavily burdened. We cannot [afford to] wait for a rationalizing adjustment of the world system.&#8221;

To rationalize their actions in China and Korea, Japanese officers invoked the concept of "double patriotism" which meant they could "disobey moderate policies of the Emperor in order to obey his true interests." A comparison has been made with religious-political-imperial ideology behind Japanese expansion and the American idea of manifest destiny. [Source: "History of Warfare" by John Keegan, Vintage Books]

The Japanese tried to build a united Asian front against Western imperialism but its racist views ultimately worked against it.

*Japanese Enter Manchuria*

The Japanese operating out of their concessions on China's east coast encouraged and profited from the opium trade. Profits were funneled to right wing societies in Japan that advocated war.

The absence of a strong central government after the collapse of the Qing dynasty made China easy prey for Japan. In 1905, after the Russo-Japanese War, the Japanese took over the Manchurian port of Dalien, and this provided a beachhead for its conquests in northern China.

Tensions between China and Japan arose over claims on the Russian-built Manchurian railroad. In 1930, China owned half the railways outright and owned two thirds of the remainder with Russia. Japan held the strategic South Manchurian railway.

*The Chinese railroads were built with loans from Japan. China defaulted on these loans. *Both China and Japan promised a peaceful resolution to the problem. On the eve of discussions on the matter a bomb exploded on the tracks of the South Manchurian Railway.

*Japan Takes Over Manchuria*

The 10,000-man Japanese Kwantung Army was responsible for guarding the Manchuria railway. In September 1931, it attacked one of its own trains outside Mukden (present-day Shenyang). Claiming that the attack had been carried out by Chinese soldiers, the Japanese used the event&#8212;now known as the Manchurian Incident&#8212;to provoke a fight with Chinese forces in Mukden and as an excuse to start a full-scale war in China.

The instigators of the incident were Kanji Ishihara and Seishiro Itagaki, staff officers in the Kwantung Army, a unit of the Imperial Japanese Army. Some blame these two men for starting World War II in the Pacific. They modeled their attack on the assassination of Zhang Zuolin, a Chinese warlord with a strong influence in Manchuria, whose train was blown up in 1928.

After the Manchurian Incident Japan sent 100,000 troops to Manchuria and launched a full-scale invasion of Manchuria. Japan took advantage of China's weakness. It encountered little resistance from the Kuomintang, taking Mukden in a single day and advancing into Jilin province. In 1932, 3,000 villagers were massacred in Pingding, near Fushan.

Chiang Kai-shek's army offered no resistance against the Japanese after Japan entered Manchuria in 1931. Out of disgrace Chiang resigned as head of the nation but continued on as head of the army. In 1933, he made peace with Japan and attempted to unify China.

In a tactic intended to halt the southward movement of Japanese soldiers from Manchuria before World War II, Chiang Kai-shek ordered his soldiers to breach the levees of the Yellow River and purposely divert its flow. At least 200,000, maybe millions, died, millions more were made homeless and the Japanese advanced anyway.

*Japan Attacks Shanghai*

In January 1932, the Japanese attacked Shanghai. After several hours of fighting the Japanese occupied the northen section of the city and placed the foreign settlement under martial law. Looting and murder prevailed throughout the city, American, French and British troops took up positions with bayonets out of fear of mob violence.

Reporting from Shanghai, an International Herald Tribune reporter wrote: &#8220;Terrified by innumerable acts of violence and the persistent rumors of impending Japanese air raids, foreigners kept indoors...Attempting to carry heavy munitions to a secret fortification in the river front, 23 Chinese were killed in a terrific blast which destroyed their craft and shattered windows along the quays, when sparks form the boat&#8217;s smokestack ignited the cargo. A live bomb was discovered in the Nanking Theater, Shanghai&#8217;s largest movie house, and another bomb, which exploded in the Chinese native city, near the French settlement, did great damage and resulted in grave rioting.&#8221;

Japanese Occupation of Manchuria

Japanese-built Dalian station In March 1932, the Japanese created the puppet state of Manchukou. The next year the territory of Jehoi was added. The former Chinese emperor Pu Yi was named the leader of Manchukuo in 1934. In 1935, Russia sold the Japanese its interest in the Chinese Eastern Railway after the Japanese had already seized it. China&#8217;s objections were ignored.

Japanese sometime romanticize their occupation of Manchuria and take credit for the great roads, infrastructure and heavy factories they built. Japan was able to exploit resources in Manchuria using the Russian-built trans-Manchurian railway and an extensive network of railroads they built themselves. Vast expanses of Manchurian forest were chopped down to provide wood for Japanese houses and fuel for Japanese industries.

For many Japanese Manchuria was like California, a land of opportunity where dreams could be realized. Many socialists, liberals planners and technocrats came to Manchuria with utopian ideas and big plans. For Chinese it was like the German occupation of Poland. Manchurian men were used as slave laborer and Manchurian women were forced to work as comfort women (prostitutes). One Chinese man told the New York Times, &#8220;You looked at the forced labor in the coal mines. There wasn&#8217;t a single Japanese working in there. There were great railroads here, but the good trains were for Japanese only.&#8221;

The Japanese enforced racial segregation between the themselves and the Chinese and between the Chinese, Koreans and Manchus. Resisters were dealt with using free fire zones and scorched earth policies. Even so Chinese from the south migrated to Manchuria for jobs and opportunities. The pan-Asian ideology given lip service by the Japanese was a view widely held by the Chinese.

Japanese forces fought with Soviet forces along the Manchuria-Outer Mongolia bordered during May-September 1939. Japanese troops were slaughtered in a Mongolian Desert called Nomonhan by Soviet tanks because the military leaders though they were assured of victory because they had been given a blessing by the Emperor.

*Japanese Invasion of China*

The Japanese began an eight-year undeclared war with China in 1937 when China was weak and torn apart by rivalry between warlords. The excuse for the incursion was the so-called Marco Polo Bridge Incident on July 7, 1937, when Japan seized Beijing after Chinese nationalist troops under Chiang Kai-shek opened fire on some Japanese troops who had illegally taken over a railway station. Chinese general Fang Zhenwu, "the man who shot the first bullet against the Japanese," is regarded today as a great Chinese hero.

After the Marco Polo incident as armistice was briefly established by the Japanese government which then yielded to pressure from the military and sent in more troops and expanded the front. Chinese resistance was more than the Japanese anticipated.

Also on July 7, the Japanese 1st Division, stationed in northern China, demanded to enter the city of Wanping, purportedly to search for a missing Japanese soldiers. Chinese officials refused and the Japanese shelled the city into submission.

After that Japanese troops conquered city after city. In November 1937, Shanghai was captured; the infamous Rape of Nanking took place in December 1937; and Canton was captured in 1938. Beijing, Tsinan and Wuhan also fell. The the U.S. gunship Panay and three Standard Oil tankers were sunk by Japanese bombs on the Yangtze River.

Describing the Battle for Shanghai, the Washington Post reported: "Fresh regiments of veteran Japanese regular army troops smashed China's defense line on the northern edge of the Yangtzepoo area of the International Settlement...Nipponese infantrymen fought with their bayonet behind a curtain of artillery shells and aerial bombs. There were continuous explosions of large-caliber artillery shells as Chinese and Japanese batteries engaged in a deafening duel.&#8221;

Japanese General Hideki Tojo, the most well-known Japanese war criminal from World War II, lead attacks in Char Province on Inner Mongolia, urging men to repeatedly charge and attack. There were reports of atrocities and mass executions of Chinese there.

By 1939, most of coastal China was occupied by the Japanese. A year later more than 1.5 million Japanese troops were stationed in China, costing Japan more than $4 million a day. The Japanese occupied most of eastern China for eight years. The Kuomintang and the Communists were holed up in western China, where they were supplied towards the end of World War II by American and British weapons brought in on the Burma Road.

Rape of Nanking

One of the most horrible events of the Japanese occupation of China was the Rape of Nanking. Unspeakable atrocities were committed throughout the Yangtze Delta, which includes Nanking as well as Shanghai. No one knows how many Chinese were butchered. The extent of the atrocities did not come to light until after the end of World War II. The Japanese have estimated that 100,000 troops and unarmed Chinese civilians were killed. The Chinese figure is 300,000.

From December 1937 to March 1938, Japanese terrorized the people of Nanjing. The world was shocked by Japan's brutal aggression. Even swastika-wearing Nazis set up safety zones for Chinese. In many Japanese cities, by contrast, people held lantern parades to celebrate the capture of Nanking.

Book: Rape of Nanking by Iris Chang contains numerous eyewitness accounts of rapes, beheadings, murders and other crimes at the hands of Japanese troops. Tillman Durdin of the New York Times, Archibald Steel of the Chicago Daily and Leslie Smith of Reuters were in Nanking at the time of the incident:

Atrocities of Rape of Nanking

On December 13, 1937, Japanese soldiers entered Nanking, then the capital of China. During the assault, Japanese soldiers were involved in mass rapes, point-blank executions,and public beheadings. They buired people alive; killed people at random; raped women, girls and boys; bayoneted people tied to stakes; used Chinese peasants as human minesweepers; and looted and set fire to shops, temples, houses and churches.

Japanese soldiers raped thousands of girls and women, many of whom were dragged from their homes. By the end of December, 20,000 cases of rape had been reported. One girl was raped 37 times. Another had her four-month-old son smothered by the soldier who raped her. Some Japanese soldiers raped pregnant women, killed them, cut the fetuses out of their bodies and then had their picture taken with the fetuses. Some young Chinese women disguised themselves as elderly women to escape being raped.

One former Japanese soldier, who confessed to sexually assaulting a Chinese woman with a wooden sword, said "I kept beating her until her skin broke and started to bleed, but she didn't answer my questions." A soldiers that ate the flesh of a young Chinese boy said, "It was the only time, and not so much meat."

Photographs taken by Japanese show Imperial army soldiers holding up severed heads; placing, their feet on dead women and babies; rape victims begging for mercy; and soldiers standing beside dead people hung from ropes as if they were prize fish. Some Japanese soldiers competed among themselves to see who could kill the most Chinese. Two sub-lieutenants, battling to be the first to reach 100, beheaded 167 people in a single day.

The slaughter lasted for six weeks. One relief agency buried 100,000 people; the Red Crescent buried 43,000. In just five days, the Japanese disposed of 150,000 bodies by throwing them in the Yangtze. [Source: Denis and Peggy Warner, International Herald Tribune]

Account of a Nanking Rape Victim

Liu Xiuying, a 78-year-old survivor told a court in Tokyo in 1996: "The Japanese troops entered the city on Dec. 13, 1937. We were about 100 young women sheltering in the cellars of a building. On the afternoon of the 18th a group of soldiers came and some of us were taken by force."

"We knew what they were doing to women," she said. "They were dragging them into a neighboring building where they were often raped. The following morning some soldiers returned and one of them seized me by the arms. I was 19 and I was seven months pregnant. I resisted with all my force and I bit him on the arm. He screamed and his colleagues came immediately."

The soldiers leapt on her and stabbed her 37 times in the face and stomach. She was left for dead in a pool of blood. The next day she lost her child but miraculously survived. She was taken to a Protestant church where she was taken care of by an American. "I can't forget, and I can't forgive," she said. "From that day on and for years to come, I had nightmares. I was so disfigured that I never left the house. I couldn't work. Even today my face sometimes hurts."

Machine Gun Squads in Nanking

Machine-gun squads worked for hours non-stop executing people. Tillman Durdin of the New York Times wrote that he saw the execution of 200 men in 10 minutes.

A correspondent for a Tokyo newspaper later reported that he saw a continuous procession of Chinese taken to an execution area near the Yangtze River. He saw piles of burned corpses covering an entire wharf and 50 to 100 Chinese workers dragging the bodies and throwing them in the river. After their work was done, the Chinese workers were lined up and executed.

One Chinese man later told AP he was lined up on December 14, 1937 with 300 people mowed down by machines gun. He said he awoke under a pile of bodies. "Slowly, slowly, I made my way out. My coat was completely soaked with blood. I thought I was a ghost.&#8221; When he went to the river to wash he found the water red with blood from hundreds of dead bodies.

One account from classified Chinese documents goes: &#8220;In the last ten days of December, the campaign to clear the streets began...Japanese soldiers, in groups of three to five, went from door to door wielding long swords, loudly screaming out orders, and insisting the doors be opened...those who had been hiding inside...could not help but poke their heads out their doors to look around and see what happened outside. The catastrophe befell them. The moment they opened their doors...the Japanese opened fire. On this day alone, the dead and wounded numbered in the thousands.&#8221; [Source: Japanese Imperialism and the Massacre of Nanjing by Gao Xingzu, Wu Shimin]

Why Were the Japanese So Brutal in Nanking

No one knows exactly why the Japanese soldiers behaved so brutally. In the Japan-Russia War of 1905, the Japanese went of their way to treat prisoners of war with mercy. Explanation for their behavior in Nanking include the samurai code of honor and a desire by the Japanese to terrorize the Chinese into surrendering.

In the Japanese-made film Japanese Devils (2001) by Minori Matsui, 14 former Japanese soldiers who served in China were asked why atrocities were committed. They said that horrible things were done to civilians not out of stress or fanaticism but rather because they regarded the Chinese as less than human and potential spies; they wanted to be a member of the group; and they were worried that if they didn't do terrible things their manhood would be questioned.

Committing atrocities was condoned and even encouraged. One man in the film said that he and his comrades wiped out an entire village simply for the thrill of it. Another said he burned a mother and her newborn baby alive and stuck around to hear their screams.

The soldiers claimed their brutal training&#8212;in which they were beaten by their superiors and subjected to cruel hazing by their peers with the object of crushing their "arrogant" individuality&#8212;turned them from village farm boys into heartless soldiers who were able to kill without feeling.

Account of Nanking in Chinese History Book

According to Modern and Contemporary Chinese History, Book One: &#8220;Wherever Japanese went, they committed all manners of crimes: arson, homicide rape and looting. In December, 1937, Japanese armies occupied Nanjing ad massacred the city&#8217;s peaceful residents, the ultimate act of human cruelty. Within six weeks more than 300,000 Chinese civilians and unarmed soldiers in Nanjing were murdered. The means of massacre were extremely brutal. Some victims were bayoneted some were were buried alive; some were cremated alive.&#8221;

&#8220;The Japanese military commander, Tani Hisao, and his troops entered Nanjing and killed whoever they saw. At the time, numerous refugees, unarmed Chinese citizens and wounded were crowded into the city. They were killed by Japanese soldiers manically shooting with machine guns, rifles and pistols. Crowds of old people, women and children were felled.&#8221;

&#8220;The Japanese armies also smashed their way into civilian houses and randomly killed residents living peacefully in Nanjing. They hauled a young man into the street, stripped his clothes, poured aqua fortis [nitric acid solution] on his body and forced him walk until his death; they tied captured soldiers on pillars, stabled them with awls till they became bleeding bodies, and finally thrust bayonets into their throats; they also gang raped pregnant women, cut open their wombs and took out the embryos to play with on the top of their bayonets.&#8221;

Account of Nanking in Japanese History Book

According to Japanese History B: &#8220;In August, hostilities broke out in Shanghai and the flames of war spread south...Japan continuously committed a large army [to the area], and occupied the Nationalist government capital in Nanjing by the end of the year...Because the Nationalist government retreated from Nanjing to Hankou and the further inland to Chonqing and persistently continued to resist, the Sino-Japanese war became a quagmire-like drawn-out war.&#8221;

A foot note from the book reads: &#8220;In addition to repeated looting and violence within and outside Nanjing at the time of its fall, the Imperial Japanese Army murdered a large number of Chinese noncombatants (including women and children) and prisoners (Nanjing incident).&#8221;

In 1995, a right-wing political party in Japan took out a full page ad in the New York Times claiming the Rape of Nanking never took place. In Japanese textbooks from the 1980s the only reference to the "Rape of Nanking" was a footnote that called it the "Nanking Incident." See Textbooks, World War II.

Legacy and Film of the Rape of Nanking

After Durdin's account's were printed, the Japanese imposed a news blackout and restricted vehicles form coming to and going from Nanking.

Massacres also occurred in other places. Describing a mass slaughter in Beijing by soldiers who killed everyone they thought might be soldiers, one eyewitness wrote, &#8221;The area was filled with crumpled, twisted corpses, piled on top of each other in bloody mounds. Coolie laborers were set to work throwing bodies into the river...An officer said, &#8216;There are about 20,000 dead Chinese here.&#8217;&#8221;

Many Chinese feel the Japanese need to apologize for the Rape of Nanking and other atrocities committed in China. In 1995, Jiang Zemin said: "Japan should make a correct recognition of its past imperialism which forced calamities on [Asian] people."

The Japanese government has requested that China tone down the exhibitions in the Memorial Hall to Victims in the Nanjing Massacre in Shanghai on the grounds they &#8220;inspire anti-Japanese feeling and animosity&#8221; among Chinese citizens. For their part the Chinese want the museum to be given UNESCO World heritage status like Auschwitz and Hiroshima Peace Park.

City of Life and Death is a Chinese-made film by Lu Chuan about the invasion of Nanking that has been both praised and condemned for portraying the Japanese in a somewhat sympathetic light. The film depicts the Nanking massacre through the eyes of a Japanese soldier who is shocked and terrified by the atrocities committed by his compatriots and ultimately kills himself after letting a Chinese prisoner of war escape. Even though the film attracted large audience and was approved by the Communist Party, Lu was accused by some as being a traitor.

City of Life and Death won the top award at the San Sebastian film festival in Spain Lu won an award at the Tokyo Film festival for his film Kekexili: Mountain Patrol about men trying to protect Tibetan antelope from poachers.

Chinese Flee to Southern China


War orphans Many Chinese fled southward to Yunnan and Sichuan (where the Kuomintang had their wartime capital in Chongqing). Air raids were launched on Chongqing in May 1939. Altogether 218 air raids were conducted on the city over the next several years, leaving the city in ruins and killing around 20,000 people, including people that sought refuge in tunnels and suffocated to death there.

The most deadly panic ever occurred in Chongqing in June 1941, when 700 people suffocated in an underground tunnel in a Japanese air raid.

Describing Chongqing in 1939, Edgar Snow wrote: "Acres of buildings had been destroyed in barbaric raids of May and June. The Japanese preferred moonlit nights for their calls, when from their base in Hankow they could follow the silver banner of the Yangtze up to its confluence with the Jialing, which identified the capital in a way no blackout could obscure."

"The city had no defending air force and only a few anti-aircraft guns...Spacious public shelters were being dug, but it was estimated that a third of the population still had no protection. Government officials given advanced warning, sped outside the city in their motor cars&#8212;cabinet ministers first, then vice-ministers, then minor bureaucrats. the populace soon caught on; when they saw a string of official cars racing off to the west, they dropped everything and ran. A mad scramble of rickshaws, carts, animals and humanity blew up the main streets like a great wind, carrying all before it."

Recalling how he survived during the war one Chinese man told Time, "I would scavenge for food and elude the soldiers by running up into the hills and hiding."

Jews in Occupied China

The Japanese were not all beasts. Shanghai under the Japanese was one of the few places in the world that accepted Jewish refugees from Europe. Thousands of Jews arrived in Japanese-occupied Shanghai in the late 1930s and early 1940s from Europe because it was the only place that would accept them without passports or visas and unlike other places there were no restrictions on the numbers of Jews allowed in the country.

Japanese rulers in Shanghai accepted 25,000 Jewish refugees, more than Canada, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa and India combined. The Japanese Foreign Minister told a group of Jewish businessmen in December 1940: "I am the man responsible for the alliance with Hitler, but nowhere have I promised that we would carry out his anti-Semitic policies in Japan."

Most of the Jewish refugees came from Austria, Poland and Russia. The Japanese "Schindler," Chiyune Sugihara, a consul in the Japanese Embassy in Lithuania issued thousands of exit visa for Jews, which allowed them to leave the country before the Nazi occupation. After his seal was taken he issued the visas by hand and continued doing so out of the window of the train that took him out of the country.

Suffering of Jews in Occupied China

In 1943, partly to appease their Nazi allies, the Japanese rounded up 18,000 newly arrived Jews, mostly from Austria, Germany and Poland, and placed them in Hongkew (now Hongkou), a two-square-mile ghetto that had been badly damaged by bombing raids.

The Nazis proposed rounding up the Jews for a "final solution." One suggestion was to sponsor a big Rosh Hashana party on some barges and then send the celebrators to concentration camps on Tsungming Island (later canisters of gas were found on the island that contained the same chemicals used to kill Jews in Europe). Why the Japanese refused to go along with the plan is unknown? Some have suggested that it was because Jewish businesses had lent them money during the 1904-05 Russo-Japanese War.

The Jews in Shanghai suffered terribly. They did menial jobs and relied on charity to survive. Baths, fresh food and hot water were luxuries. They ate old bananas and cabbage soaked in chemicals to kill bacteria and washed their hair with kerosene to kill lice. Many died from starvation and diseases. Others busied themselves with clubs, dances and theater performances. Most survived the war.

Image Source: Mostly from Nanjing History Wiz

Text Sources: New York Times, Washington Post, Los Angeles Times, Times of London, National Geographic, The New Yorker, Time, Newsweek, Reuters, AP, Lonely Planet Guides, Compton&#8217;s Encyclopedia and various books and other publications. 

JAPANESE OCCUPATION OF CHINA - China | Facts and Details



So, don't spread ur propaganda we all know history of China.



*Stay to the topic.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Veer

self delete


----------



## manish123

Sorry take I meant DF31 not 21 but I never talked about turkey, US is more what I had in mind.


----------



## manish123

Our ASAT will be ready within 3 months of our AAD being ready. Just read a bit.


----------



## saurabh

Choppers said:


> *India's ASAT concept A Hybrid of Agni and AAD*



Seems more like a concept in mind of Dr Chander. We support a policy of clean space. Hope we never need to develop something like this.


----------



## manish123

The satellites we will be targeting will not produce debris because instead of using real satellites we would be using electronic ones IE they will be shadows and not the original one. France etc. are also doing the same thing using missiles like M51.


----------



## DMLA

A few ASAT weapons in "ready state" would be good to counter any future aggressor. At the same time, it makes sense to try and implement defensive capabilities in our satellites (atleast new ones) to make sure they can escape any kill vehicles using sensors/ thrusters combo. All we need is to develope the necessary algorithms for the onboard thrusters!!


----------



## saurabh

manish123 said:


> The satellites we will be targeting will not produce debris because instead of using real satellites we would be using electronic ones IE they will be shadows and not the original one. France etc. are also doing the same thing using missiles like M51.



By clean I didnt meant literally clean, but free of weapons.


----------



## gpit

RAHUL INDIAN said:


> we let idiot people do cheap work....... we like to make quality products..



Indeed, your 5000km does look like an idiot's work...


----------



## gpit

Veer said:


> ...
> 
> *JAPANESE OCCUPATION OF CHINA*
> 
> Of the estimated 20 million people that died as a result of the Japanese hostilities during World War II, about half of them were in China. China claims that 35 million Chinese were killed or wounded during the Japanese occupation from 1931 to 1945.
> 
> ...
> 
> So, don't spread ur propaganda we all know history of China.
> 
> ...



No, not at all! You don't even know your own history, let along that of China.

Your pathetic mentality proclaims that you know China&#8217;s history by a mere copy/paste of a short NYT article. If that is not a sign of your handicapped brain, what else in the world it would be?

While it seems you are indeed take sick pleasure in Japanese invasion of China, and perhaps dreaming one day India would do the same atrocity against China, as some Internet Indians posted, the following attached would conclude nicely the short episode in Chinese history of 10,000 years:



> *Japanese Instrument of Surrender*
> 
> We, acting by command of and on behalf of the Emperor of Japan, the Japanese Government and the Japanese Imperial General Headquarters, hereby accept the provisions in the declaration issued by the heads of the Governments of the United States, *China*, and Great Britain 26 July 1945 at Potsdam, and subsequently to by the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics, which four powers are hereafter referred to as the Allied Powers.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Douglas MacArthur
> Supreme Commander for the Allied Powers
> 
> C.W. Nimitz
> United States Representative
> 
> *Hsu Yung-Ch'ang
> Republic of China Representative*
> 
> Bruce Fraser
> United Kingdom Representative
> 
> Kuzma Derevyanko
> Union of Soviet Socialist Republics Representative
> 
> Thomas Blamey
> Commonwealth of Australia Representative
> 
> L. Moore Cosgrave
> Dominion of Canada Representative
> 
> Jacques Leclerc
> Provisional Government of the French Republic Representative
> 
> C.E.L. Helfrich
> Kingdom of the Netherlands Representative
> 
> Leonard M. Isitt
> Dominion of New Zealand Representative
> 
> 
> Japanese Instrument of Surrender - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



BTW, if India dares to follow Japanese fallen track, I bet you there will be a version of *Indian Instrument of Surrender* to China and its allied powers.


----------



## RPK

Missile breakthrough: Agni-V poised for a global reach -  National News ? News ? MSN India
*
Missile breakthrough: Agni-V poised for a global reach*

Hyderabad: The Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL) in Hyderabad, which develops India&#8217;s strategic (long-range, nuclear-tipped) missiles, has dramatically increased the options for its forthcoming Agni-5 missile by making it highly road-mobile, or easily transportable by road.

In many other respects, the Agni-5, which is scheduled to make its first flight in early-2011, carries forward the Agni-3 pedigree. With composites used extensively to reduce weight, and a third stage added on (the Agni-3 was a two-stage missile), the Agni-5 can fly 1,500 km further than the 3,500-km Agni-3.

"The Agni-5 is specially tailored for road-mobility," explains Avinash Chander, Director, ASL. "With the canister having been successfully developed, all India's future land-based strategic missiles will be canisterised as well".

Made of maraging steel, a canister must provide a hermitically sealed atmosphere that preserves the missile for years. During firing, the canister must absorb enormous stresses when a thrust of 300to 400 tonnes is generated to eject the 50-tonne missile.

Canister technology was first developed in India for the Brahmos cruise missile. But it was the K-15 underwater-launched missile, developed here in Hyderabad for India's nuclear-powered submarine, INS Arihant, which fully overcame the technological hurdles in canisterising ballistic missiles.

*Another major technological breakthrough that will beef up the Agni-5 is ASL's success in developing and testing MIRVs (multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles). An MIRV, atop an Agni-5 missile, comprises three to 10 separate nuclear warheads. Each warhead can be assigned to a separate target, separated by hundreds of kilometres; alternatively, two or more warheads can be assigned to one target.
*
"We have made major progress on the MIRVs in the last two years," is all that Avinash Chander is willing to say on the subject.

Nevertheless, extensive testing still lies ahead for this highly complex technology. MIRVs will be deployed on the Agni-5 only after another 4-5 years.

While MIRV technology is similar to launching multiple satellites through a space rocket, a missile requires far greater accuracy. A satellite would be considered in correct orbit even it is a kilometre higher or lower than planned.

But each warhead in an MIRV must impact within 40 metres of its target. With such high accuracies, even small nuclear warheads are sufficient for the job.

Strategic planners consider MIRVs essential, given India's declared "no first use" nuclear policy. Even after an enemy has hit India with a full-fledged nuclear strike, destroying or incapacitating much of the strategic arsenal, a handful of surviving Indian missiles must be capable of retaliating with massive and unacceptable damage. Multiple warheads on a handful of Agni-5 missiles would constitute such a capability.

*MIRVs also enable a single missile to overwhelm the enemy's missile defences. Tracking and shooting down multiple warheads are far more difficult than intercepting a single warhead.

Providing each warhead with the capability to manoeuvre, and dodge enemy interceptor missiles, increases survivability further. The MIRV warheads are also being given electronic packages for jamming enemy radars*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vinaash

*US offers India the Aegis Combat System, the worlds most advanced shipboard weapons system*

Defense and aerospace company ceo, president, defense decision makers, generals, defence ministers interviews, talks, discussions- Defense news

Mon - Mar 01, 2010
Defenseworld.net interviewed the Head of Lockheed Martin India, *Mr.* *Roger Rose* on his firms plans for India and key projects such as the MMRCA fighter aircraft bid, the C130J transporter and on bringing some of the companys latest defence technology to India as part of the offsets program.
What cutting edge technologies will Lockheed Martin bring to India as part of its offsets requirement?
*Roger Rose*: We are in touch with the Indian MoD regarding the Indian Navys consideration of the worlds most advanced shipboard Weapons System, the Aegis Combat System (ACS). *The US Navy has briefed the Indian Navy on the capabilities of the world's premier area air defense combat system*; other Asia Pacific navies operating Aegis systems are Japan, South Korea and Australia. Lockheed Martin and Hyundai Heavy Industries also included the Aegis CMS concept when answering the Project 17A RFI.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

?US still denying us technology? | Deccan Chronicle

The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) is looking at providing technology for low-intensity conflicts such as terrorism and cyber warfare, as well as towards ensuring the security of Indian space assets, the DRDO chief and science adviser to the defence minister, Dr V.K. Saraswat, tells S. Raghotham in his first interview to the media since he assumed office in September 2009. 

Q. The obvious first question  where are we on the missile roadmap?
A. We have two streams of missile programmes  strategic and tactical. There is a momentum, a certain push to achieve our requirements for strategic defence. Agni 3 is set for production in numbers. We have no doubt about the missile after three consecutive successful tests.
*The 5,000-plus km range Agni 5 has moved out of the drawing board, developmental activities are on, subsystems work is in progress. We plan to do the first test flight by the end of the year.*
After the successful test of Shourya, a canisterised missile with a range similar to Agni 1  around 700 km more and more of our missiles will go the canisterised way because then they can go on multiple platforms on land, air and sea. *Next is a canisterised version of the 2,000-plus km range Agni 2.*

Q. What about tactical missiles?
A. Nag, the anti-tank missile, will go in for repeat summer trials this year after we incorporated user (Indian Army) suggestions. Its a third-generation anti-tank guided missile with infrared seeker. India will be only the third or fourth country to make such a missile.
We have led Akash, the air defence missile, to production.* The Indian Air Force (IAF) has ordered eight squadrons of Akash missiles, the Army has ordered two batteries.*

*In new missiles, the Astra air-to-air beyond visual range missile has undergone four to five ground launch trials. We are now qualifying its infra-red seeker.* Once ready, it will go on multiple platforms, including Tejas and Sukhoi fighters.

For the Navy, we are developing a canisterised anti-anti-ship missile, with a range of 70 km, and able to intercept manoeuvring targets. It is an advancement over the 15-km range Israeli Barak missile. We are developing the Long Range Surface-to-Air Missile (LRSAM) in collaboration with Israel Aircraft Industries. The first flight test will happen in mid-2010. We started developing a similar missile for the IAF in late 2009.

Q. What about Cruise missiles? Sub-launched missiles? K-15?
A.* We are setting up a cruise missile development programme under Nirbhay. I wont say more than that.*

Q. What does the future look like for DRDO?
A. We have made a technology development plan for the next 25 years. It is dovetailed to projections made by the armed forces in their long-range plans, what they call the LTIPP (long-term integrated perspective plan), taking into account the changing nature of warfare and the threats that India is likely to face. It calls for directed basic research in technologies that are still in their infancy, customising technologies for different users and productionising the most mature technologies into platforms and systems. The focus is on improving the velocity of research. All research is now in mission mode. 

Q. There has been criticism of the DRDO-military relationship.
A. Look, as I said, DRDOs technology development plan is now dovetailed to the militarys LTIPP. *Two, there is now increasing coordination between the services and DRDO. The military is now involved at every stage in our projects. Also, what we do now is, if a development project is estimated to take five years but the military wants the capability sooner, we say, go ahead and buy it from outside. So, the potential for conflict between DRDO and military does not arise. *

Q. What is the status of the Rama Rao Committee report and DRDO reforms?
A. A panel headed by the defence secretary is looking into the issue of implementing the recommendations. 

Q. What are the focus areas in the 25-year technology development plan?
A. There are three. The closest to our heart is low-intensity conflict (LIC). Many technologies that we have developed for the military have relevance for LICs. You will appreciate that many agencies in the country are today involved in LICs  the paramilitary forces, police forces, counter-insurgency and counter-terror organisations and so on. We have started a programme to customise DRDO technology for each of them. LIC is one of our key result areas now.
Another area is space security because future wars are going to be controlled from space as network-centric warfare becomes the new way of war-fighting. So, technologies that are relevant for space security such as ballistic missile defence, anti-satellite systems, are going to be part of our development process. *Secondly, to be able to quickly launch satellites to regain space-based capabilities when existing assets are attacked or denied to our military during war. These are low-cost, quick reaction satellite launch systems and low-endurance satellites  they last just long enough to do their job. What will emerge through our programme are micro-satellites, mini-satellites etc. On the launch side, some of our missiles can be modified, a satellite put on top of them and launched.*

Q. Can our current missiles be used for anti-satellite hits?
A. *With modifications, yes. But thats not our priority.*

Q. Whats the third focus area?
A. Cyber security. As we move towards network-centric warfare, the security of the networks becomes a major requirement. DRDO already has a strong technological base in encryption and things like that. We want to enlarge that base to hardware and software to make our stand-alone systems impossible to penetrate, and harden for military usage those systems that have to work with commercial networks, such as the Internet. Cyber security will be most applicable in low-intensity conflicts. What we want is to be able to detect attacks on our systems and deny the attackers the pleasure.

Q. But much of the core electronics used in our defence equipment is imported.
A. So what we plan to do is to set up a facility to detect Trojans  viruses, hidden locks, killer switches  in the chips that we buy from outside before clearing them for usage in sensitive equipment. 

Q. What are you doing to give a fillip to the private sector defence manufacturing base?
A. The DRDO has been partnering with industry for the last 25 years and has a network of 800 small and medium enterprises and large public and private enterprises working with us on various projects.
*Now, we are starting a commercial arm of DRDO to transfer technology to industry. We already have a programme called ATAC (Technology Assessment and Commercialisation), with industry body Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (Ficci) as our partner which identifies potential technology buyers.*
There are also technologies that have a larger relevance for the civilian market. For instance, what we do in our life sciences labs  high-altitude agriculture, biomedical engineering research, nuclear-biological-chemical technologies, etc. The ministry of home affairs requires them for disaster management. For DRDO, 2010 is the year of R&D collaboration with industry, universities and the military. 

Q. Are we going to see the Hyperplane test flight happen any time soon?
A. *We faced a problem in high-temperature materials for the scramjet engine. We needed to run the engine for 20 seconds, but could do it only up to three seconds. We were denied imports of the material required. So, we launched a separate programme and developed three materials. We have now been able to reach 20 seconds twice. We want to do five to six more ground tests. We expect to be able to do the first test flight by the end of the year. *

Q. But hasnt it become easier since the Indo-US nuclear deal to obtain technology?
A. No. We are still victims of US denial regimes. Our labs are still on the Entity List. Technology denial continues. There is a big gap between American talk and action towards us.


----------



## DMLA

By Arun S.



> Scientific advisor to the defence minister and director general, Defence Research and Development Organisation, Padmashri Dr V.K. Saraswat
> 
> After four successful tests, what is the status of the PAD (exo-atmospheric) and the AAD (endo-atmospheric) interceptors?
> 
> The Ballistic Missile Defence (BMD) programme is in two phases. The first phase deals with targets at maximum ranges of 2,000km and the second phase will cover longer range targets up to 5,000km. This will be our strategy of BMD development. Two interceptors, PAD and AAD have been developed in phase I. These trials started with the exo interceptor (PAD) at the altitude of 48km and second trial with the altitude of 80km, and the endo interceptor (AAD) was 15km. The phase I activity is to increase the altitude of interception as much as possible within the limits of the design of the interceptor. *Now we are aiming to increase the altitude of PAD to more than 100km*. For this, we have made certain modifications in the interceptor. This year, we will test the modified PAD at an altitude of over 100km for a 2,000km range missile.
> 
> Are you talking about PDV?
> 
> Yes, *the modified PAD will be PDV and it will have two changes. The first stage of PAD which is a liquid motor will be replaced by a solid motor stage with high energy levels. The second stage, kill-vehicle has also been modified for higher interception accuracy*. *Earlier, in PAD, we had an RF seeker. Now we are introducing Imaging Infra Red (IIR) seeker also for higher accuracy*. PAD also has divert thruster on the second stage to bring better accuracy and controllability. The PDV will be tested by the end of this year, with these new features.
> 
> In your last interview you mentioned that the *length of the PDV will be one metre more than the PAD.*
> Yes, this is correct.
> 
> You have been quoted as saying that phase I of the BMD will be operationally deployed by 2011. What does this mean?
> 
> Our commitment is to complete the flight trials of the phase I interceptor for the 2,000km range missile by 2011. By 2013, we will realise all the other elements, including radars, required for strategic defence.
> 
> What is meant by saying that we will realise all the other elements?
> 
> It means completion of development trials of interceptors. This is not a conventional weapon which requires large numbers; the production of the needed interceptor will not take much time. *Between 2011, when the interceptor development trials are over, and 2013 we will put together the required number of the interceptors as well as other elements like radars and control centres, which need time*.
> 
> Who will produce the interceptors and the other elements?
> 
> *BDL and BEL will be the producing agencies. Several sub-systems will come from the private industry as well, for example, launchers will come from L&T*.
> 
> Is it correct that you are looking for the PDV interception at 100km plus range and the AAD interception at 20km range in phase I for medium range 2,000km missiles?
> 
> Yes, this is correct.
> 
> Regarding other elements, lets talk about the Long Range Tracking Radar (LRTR). The present one that you have is of Israeli origin (Green Pine radar) with the range of 600km. How do you plan increasing this range, and will outside assistance be sought?
> 
> We are planning to enhance the detection range of the existing radars. The exact range is classified. However, considering that *we now have the capability and the capacity to build all elements of state-of-the-art radar, the range enhancement will more or less be an indigenous effort*.
> 
> Are there any plans of using satellites and air (Synthetic Aperture Radar and Infra Red means) for LRTR?
> 
> We have plans for this, but the availability of *satellite with required payload called the missile monitoring system payload is likely to take four to five years.* But the process is on. Regarding air, until our own AWACS system gets deployed, we cannot integrate that. What we have done is through the air force network and air defence network and mission control centre we have integrated the entire command and control structure including data transmission. So when these platforms are commissioned and our own AEW & C gets going, we will have the early warning, detection and tracking through these assets.
> 
> Are you saying that until the AWACS and AEW & C systems are not commissioned, your BM/C3I (battle management and Command, Control, Communications and Intelligence system) for the BMD will not be realised?
> 
> This is not correct. I will have all the needed systems for BMD phase I as mentioned to you by 2013. What it means is that once I have air and satellite assets available, I will have more reaction time for ballistic missile defence. Lets say that today I have 120 seconds available to me between detection of a missile and its interception. Once I have air- or satellite-based assets, they give me a dual advantage by providing early warning as well as early cue to the LRTR. What this means is that of now I have 150 seconds available to me, I can enhance the interception from 100km to a higher altitude. Thus, the present system does not have any deficiencies; it will get better once the additional assets are available. I will get 20 to 30 per cent incremental advantage, both in detection and interception.
> 
> Are you planning any incremental changes in the MFFCS (multi-functional fire control system) that you have acquired from Thales that has the range of 350km?
> 
> The MFFCS is fine and does not need any further modification.
> 
> How many more interceptor tests have you planned?
> 
> *As I mentioned, the PDV test is slated for later this year and an AAD test will be done in March 2011*. The range for AAD will be 15 to 18km.
> 
> What are your plans for phase II?
> 
> In* phase II*, we plan to take on targets with ranges till 5,000km. This has two implications: One, the targets come to you at a higher velocity, and two, they come from higher altitude. For these targets, early warning and incremental increase in detection becomes essential. For this reason, it is important that the *range of the long-range tracking radar be more than 1,000km*. We have started work on this and it will take up to three years. When I say that this will be indigenous, it means that design and development will be done here, *while computers and certain other essentials like TR modules will be procured from outside*. You know that it is neither possible nor desirable to make everything within the country. Once work on radar is going on, we will also be working on the AAD 1 and AAD 2. For such targets, the interceptors need more agility, higher energy and higher speed. For example, *AAD 2 will have speed of Mach 6 to 8, which is completely hypersonic. Today, the speed of AAD is between Mach 4 and 5, and is being called high supersonic. We will also increase the endo-atmospheric interception to more than 30km altitude. Similarly, the exo-atmospheric interception will cross the 200km altitude limit*. *The design for both these interceptors has been completed and we are already in the propulsion testing mode*. Considering that they are new missiles, this process will take time. Roughly, we are looking at 2015 when phase II interceptors will be realised.
> 
> You have been quoted in the media saying that India is ahead of China in BMD. What does this mean?
> 
> I have been quoted out of context. What I had said was that we have taken steps to develop BMD from 1995 onwards. The Chinese have also started their work. They have shown satellite interception and recently on January 13, they have shown ballistic missile interception. That is all I said and this cannot be interpreted as saying that India is ahead of China . I also told them that I do not know when the Chinese actually started work on BMD. As a scientist, if I have to say anything, I would say that they have already demonstrated satellite interception capability, so in a way they are ahead.
> 
> You have also been quoted saying that like China, we do not need to demonstrate satellite interception capability. What does this mean?
> 
> Demonstrating satellite interception is not something that is necessary to acquiring this capability. Satellite, as you know, has a predictable path, whether it is in the polar, low earth or any other orbit. To check my interception capability, I can always simulate satellite path electronically. I will generate an electronic scenario at the launch-pad as if I am getting the data from another satellite or ground-based radar and take that as the inputs to my mission-control centre and then launch as interceptor. Since the path is known, I can accurately know if I have hit the target or not, unlike the ballistic missiles, where the path can be unpredictable because of aero-dynamic and many other reasons. So technically, we have concluded that we do not need to check our building blocks to ascertain whether we have satellite interception capability.
> 
> Why have the Chinese felt the need to demonstrate satellite-interception capability?
> 
> I do not know. Only they can answer this question.
> 
> Is there any benefit in seeing an actual demonstration?
> 
> There are no technical benefits but maybe there are other benefits including 100 per cent assurance. These days, we have a lot of capability that actual flying tests are not required. Every time we make a change, we dont have to flight-test the capability.
> 
> You have also been quoted as saying that we dont need to build and store missiles as we have the capability to convert two weapon systems at short notice. The question is, a certain number of missiles will always need to be made and stored as, after all, how short is the short notice. Would you agree with this?
> 
> This statement was made to the media in the context of the Agni missile. You will appreciate that the Agni class of system is not a tactical missile. When you talk of strategic missiles and you dont have a threat today for these class of weapon system, and I was saying this in the context of an ICBM then there is no need to make and store these weapons.
> 
> Are you saying that certain number of the Agni series of missiles, including Agni I, Agni II and Agni III have not been made and stored?
> 
> No, this is being done as per the requirement.
> 
> Which is the production agency?
> 
> BDL is the production agency and they are well geared up for producing these series of missiles.
> 
> Another statement attributed to you is that you are making Multiple Independent Re-Entry Vehicles (MIRV)?
> 
> I never said that we will make the MIRV . We have no plans for MIRV. All I said was that we are working on Agni V. (But Mr. Avinash Chander confirmed they are working on MIRV as quoted by Mr. Ajai Shukla, may be they are trying to hide it)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

gpit said:


> No, not at all! You don't even know your own history, let along that of China.
> 
> Your pathetic mentality proclaims that you know China&#8217;s history by a mere copy/paste of a short NYT article. If that is not a sign of your handicapped brain, what else in the world it would be?
> 
> While it seems you are indeed take sick pleasure in Japanese invasion of China, and perhaps dreaming one day India would do the same atrocity against China, as some Internet Indians posted, the following attached would conclude nicely the short episode in Chinese history of 10,000 years:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, if India dares to follow Japanese fallen track, I bet you there will be a version of *Indian Instrument of Surrender* to China and its allied powers.



A Chinese day dream!!! We all know what you have done in wining WWII. Indian soldiers fought throughout the world. But the Chinese did noting other than conquered by the Japanese. We are the only one who forced other to sign in Instrument of Surrender after WWII.  China and allied power! lol who will ally with you?

You even ashamed to use Chinese flag in your identity!


----------



## mjnaushad

Kinetic said:


> A Chinese day dream!!! We all know what you have done in wining WWII. Indian soldiers fought throughout the world. But the Chinese did noting other than conquered by the Japanese. *We are the only one who forced other to sign in Instrument of Surrender after WWII*.  China and allied power! lol who will ally with you?
> 
> You even ashamed to use Chinese flag in your identity!



you are talking about that cross border terrorism by your terrorist state. Lets not bring Pakistan into this.


----------



## DMLA

Some pics from Shiv Aroor.....

Agni-5

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Choppers

*Exclusive-artists-impression-of-mirv-warhead-on-AGNI-V*






















LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: EXCLUSIVE: Artist's Impression Of MIRV Warhead On Agni-V

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Udhaya

Link: LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: EXCLUSIVE: Artist's Impression Of MIRV Warhead On Agni-V

image links not working.


----------



## mjnaushad



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mjnaushad

hope that helped

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hulk

Another link for you.

EXCLUSIVE: Artist&#8217;s Impression Of MIRV Warhead On Agni-V | NeWs @ UniUrs


----------



## jbond197

indianrabbit said:


> Another link for you.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Artists Impression Of MIRV Warhead On Agni-V | NeWs @ UniUrs



Is Agni V going to have MIRV capability? I am not sure but want to learn how much capable we are to develop an MIRV capable missile?


----------



## Choppers

Follow the Indian Missile Sticky thread.All images are posted there.


----------



## xman

jbond197 said:


> Is Agni V going to have MIRV capability? I am not sure but want to learn how much capable we are to develop an MIRV capable missile?



well those links say that.
coming to the capability, I think we will have it after all we are giving concerns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

Theoretically with launch of 10 satellites on a PSLV, which is a world record we can consider our selves to be close to the MIRV tech.

In both cases multiple payloads have to be placed on one rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

XiNiX said:


> Theoretically with launch of 10 satellites on a PSLV, which is a world record we can consider our selves to be close to the MIRV tech.
> 
> In both cases multiple payloads have to be placed on one rocket.



But isn't it true that incase of satellites, they just have to be placed in orbit and then revolve around the plannet. On contrary, In case of MIRV on ballistic missile, we need to have the accurate technology so that multiple War-Heads finds it way to hit the target. 

I am just curious to learn more about it and reading more on internet as well. It will be a great achievement for India!!


----------



## sudhir007

Agni-V may be test-fired next year
The Hindu : Karnataka / Mysore News : Agni-V may be test-fired next year

MYSORE: Agni-V, India's version of Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM) with a range of more than 5,000 km, will be test-fired by early 2011, according to W. Selvamurthy, Chief Controller, R and D (Life Sciences), Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).

He was interacting with presspersons here on Thursday on the sidelines of a seminar on Futuristic Food Requirement of the Armed Forces organised by the Defence Food Research Laboratory (DFRL).

*Capacity*

Dr. Selvamurthy said the DRDO scientists were working on Agni-V which was a three-stage solid fuelled missile and it would have a payload of one to 1.5 tonne and could carry conventional nuclear warhead. &#8220;It will address our immediate threat perception and since India has declared and adopted a no-first strike policy, Agni-V will empower the country with the second strike capability,&#8221; Dr. Selvamurthy said.

He described Agni as an important missile delivery system. Agni V was a surface-to-surface missile and came very close to qualify as an ICBM. Commenting on Agni-III which was test-fired successfully thrice, Dr. Selvamurthy said it had met all parameters and the armed forces would decide on the actual induction programme.

*Major concern*

On the development of anti-satellite system and space security imperatives, the DRDO scientist said space security was a major concern but there was no separate anti-satellite programme as such though the DRDO had the core capability of designing and developing such a system if the need arose.

He said the DRDO already had the capacity to deliver such a system based on its earlier missile delivery programmes and all that was required was to modify and transfer this to the requisite format, he added.

Dr. Selvamurthy said the DRDO had visualised future battle and conflict scenario and was gearing to meet the new changes. He said a brain storming session was held recently on Battle Scenario 2020 and it emerged that high intensity conflicts like the World War I and II were pass&#233; as also the Middle Intensity Conflict. He said the country's challenge would be Low Intensity Conflict (LIC) as being witnessed in Jammu and Kashmir, operations against naxalites and counter terrorism operations and hence the DRDO was launching a major initiative to support the LIC in due course through appropriate weapon delivery systems.

While the high-intensity conflicts ended with the two World Wars, the middle intensity conflicts too were an unlikely scenario or had a low probability in view of economic and trade issues and hence future war scenario would be low intensify conflicts, he added.

The other countries were envious of India's high GDP growth bordering on 7.5 per cent to 8 per cent and hence the country had to brace for low intensity conflicts, said Dr. Selvamurthy.

On the nuclear-biological-chemical (NBC) war scenario, Dr. Selvamurthy said the country was prepared to handle it and the Cabinet Committee recently sanctioned an additional Rs. 300 crore for developing contingency measures. He pointed out that the standard operating procedure (SOP) of command and control were in place and the guidelines for implementing the SOP were in place in addition to a quick response system.

The DRDO had developed capabilities and contributed to early detection, personal protection, collective protection, de-contamination and rescue operations. He said for aerial monitoring for nuclear devices as also chemical warheads had been developed and for battle field operations, it had developed a portable gas chromatography devise that could detect chemical vapour in the event of a chemical warfare.

*Diagnostic kits*

It had produced biological field antigen-based diagnostic kits apart from unmanned recce vehicle which would map contaminated zone and a remotely operated vehicle Daksh that had the capacity to diffuse any explosives.

Dr. Selvamurthy said the DRDO had developed a stand alone-stand off detection system, unmanned aerial and ground vehicle mounted with sensors to detect explosives and chemicals among others and welcomed private sector participation in the defence sector.


----------



## LCA Tejas

Thats cool buddy... Agni V will rock


----------



## LCA Tejas

Whats going on here??


----------



## deckingraj

*India likely to test-fire ADD missile on Sunday*

With an eye to develop a full fledged multi-layer Ballistic Missile Defence system, *India is likely to test-fire its indigenously designed and developed Advanced Air Defence (AAD) missile from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) off Orissa coast tomorrow.
*
The AAD missile is capable of destroying any hostile ballistic missile at low altitude situation, defence sources said today.
*
Range integration work at the ITR for the proposed trial is complete and the test is likely to be conducted tomorrow, they said.*

The target missile, a modified indigenously built Prithvi posing as an enemy missile, would first be lifted off from a mobile launcher from the ITR at Chandipur-on-sea and the interceptor AAD missile using a radio frequency seeker on-board would be blasted off from Wheeler Island about 70 km across the sea from Chandipur.
*
The missile would destroy the target in mid air over Bay of Bengal. The interception is to take place at low altitude, the sources added.*

The seven-meter-long ADD interceptor is a single stage solid rocket-propelled guided missile, equipped with an inertial navigation system, a hi-tech computer and an electro-mechanical activator totally under command by the data up linked from the sophisticated ground based radars to the interceptor, defence sources said.

*The interceptor missile has its own mobile launcher, secure data link for interception, independent tracking and homing capabilities and its own radars, they said.*

Balasore district administration have made arrangements to temporarily evacuate about 600 families from five hamlets residing within 2 km radius of launch pad-3 of the ITR at Chandipur to nearby shelter camps as a security measure, official sources said.

The Hindu : States / Other States : India likely to test-fire ADD missile on Sunday


----------



## nad1

malaymishra123 said:


> India in always in serious $hit. We have 2 neighbours who are hostile to us. One is warming up, the other remains as it ever was.
> 
> Plus the new missiles would be able to cover almost the ENTIRE China. Currently we cannot, so that will have a very serious effect on the Chinese establishment.
> 
> Not to mention, with Agni III, we'd be able to cover Saudi Arabia, Iran, Kazakhastan.



yeh whatever thats if they dont break down in flight like the tata cars lol and israel and india and russia


----------



## Dash

Dont worry bro. Our missiles will break down in flight in Pakistan while on its way to Saudi, but yours might break down in Pakistan itself

Fresh recruit from ISI?

Dont start another "FRESH" trolling-), this is wrong..

You are new here and first please "Introduce yourself" and we will share your concerns fully...


----------



## Sunny4pak

Indian Missile defence test fails.........

here is the link: 

Geo Television Network


Regards,

Sunny


----------



## RPK

Sunny4pak said:


> Indian Missile defence test fails.........
> 
> here is the link:
> 
> Geo Television Network
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sunny





Don't worry drdo needs more money i think thats why it failed. you should be happy for that


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK




----------



## Machoman

Bhubaneswar, India: India's homegrown interceptor defence shield developed to detect and destroy incoming ballistic missiles failed during a test on Monday, military officials said.

The test was abandoned when the radars following the target, a nuclear-capable missile, lost track of it after it blasted off from a site 200 kilometres (120 miles) from Bhubaneswar in eastern India.

"The 'hostile' missile went off the radars after it took off and deviated from its trajectory and so the interceptor was not launched," an official from Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) said, asking not to be named.

DRDO spokesman Ravi Gupta in New Delhi confirmed the seven-metre (23-foot foot) interceptor missile was not launched during Monday's botched test.

India would join Israel, Russia and the United States in developing and possessing such technology if it is rolled out per schedule this year.

The system's tracking and fire control radars have been developed by the DRDO jointly with Israel and France.

Last month, India announced it would test a nuclear-capable missile with a range of over 5,000 kilometres within a year.

India's current longest-range nuclear-capable missile, Agni-III, can travel 3,500 kilometres.

Nuclear-armed Pakistan, with which India has fought three wars since their independence six decades ago, has said India's missile programme could trigger a new arms race in the region


----------



## Justin Joseph

*I Will Have All the Needed Systems for BMD Phase I by 2013*



Scientific advisor to the defence minister and director general, Defence Research and Development Organisation, Padmashri Dr V.K. Saraswat



*After four successful tests, what is the status of the PAD (exo-atmospheric) and the AAD (endo-atmospheric) interceptors?*

The Ballistic Missile Defence (BMD) programme is in two phases. The first phase deals with targets at maximum ranges of 2,000km and the second phase will cover longer range targets up to 5,000km. This will be our strategy of BMD development. Two interceptors, PAD and AAD have been developed in phase I. These trials started with the exo interceptor (PAD) at the altitude of 48km and second trial with the altitude of 80km, and the endo interceptor (AAD) was 15km. The phase I activity is to increase the altitude of interception as much as possible within the limits of the design of the interceptor. Now we are aiming to increase the altitude of PAD to more than 100km. *For this, we have made certain modifications in the interceptor. This year, we will test the modified PAD at an altitude of over 100km for a 2,000km range missile.*

*Are you talking about PDV?*

*Yes, the modified PAD will be PDV and it will have two changes. The first stage of PAD which is a liquid motor will be replaced by a solid motor stage with high energy levels. The second stage, kill-vehicle has also been modified for higher interception accuracy. Earlier, in PAD, we had an RF seeker. Now we are introducing Imaging Infra Red (IIR) seeker also for higher accuracy. PAD also has divert thruster on the second stage to bring better accuracy and controllability. The PDV will be tested by the end of this year, with these new features.
*
*In your last interview you mentioned that the length of the PDV will be one metre more than the PAD.*

Yes, this is correct.

*You have been quoted as saying that phase I of the BMD will be operationally deployed by 2011. What does this mean?*

*Our commitment is to complete the flight trials of the phase I interceptor for the 2,000km range missile by 2011. By 2013, we will realise all the other elements, including radars, required for strategic defence.*

*What is meant by saying that we will realise all the other elements?*

It means completion of development trials of interceptors. This is not a conventional weapon which requires large numbers; the production of the needed interceptor will not take much time. Between 2011, when the interceptor development trials are over, and 2013 we will put together the required number of the interceptors as well as other elements like radars and control centres, which need time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Currently, We Are Undertaking Licence Production of ATGMs like Milan-2T, Konkurs-M, Invar and C-303 Anti Tank Torpedo Decoy System*

Chairman and Managing Director, BDL, Major General Ravi Khetarpal, VSM

*What are the current projects at BDL?
*
BDL is presently undertaking manufacture of Anti Tank Guided Missiles (ATGMs) for army, surface to air missiles to air force and under water equipments to navy.

*What will be BDLs involvement in the Maitri programme currently underway between the DRDO and MBDA? Will there be a need for the creation of more infrastructures to meet production of these missiles?*

As this programme is between MBDA and DRDO, it may not be appropriate for BDL to comment.

*Is BDL manufacturing the Milan-2T missiles and how is it different from Milan-2 Missile?*

BDL is manufacturing Mialn-2T missiles under Licence Agreement with M/s.Euromissile, France. This missile is a variant of Milan-2 and has a tandem warhead with a capability to defeat MBTs equipped with Explosive Reactive Armour (ERA) Panel.

*Is BDL is engaged with MBDA for the likely production MILAN ER missile?*

ABDL undertakes manufacture of equipment as per the government of India agreements with OEMs. As of now there is no agreement to manufacture Milan ER at BDL.

*While BDL has been working closely with MBDA on licence production, with which other OEMs do you have this kind of agreement?*

BDL is a Production Agency nominated by government of India. BDL undertakes licence products as per the agreement entered into between the government of India with other reputed missile manufacturers. *Currently, it is undertaking licence production of ATGMs like Milan-2T, Konkurs-M, Invar and C-303 Anti Tank Torpedo Decoy System.*

*BDL has successively received the Golden Peacock award. Was this specific to any project?*

BDL successfully developed and manufactured Counter Measure Dispensing System (CMDS) for airborne platforms. The Institute of Directors has conferred Golden Peacock award on BDL in 2006 for this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unicorn148

there was no prob with the interceptor missile(AAD) the prob was with the target missile it was not able to reach to the required height so the AAD was not launched and the test will be held next month


----------



## RPK

A peek at next-generation Agni-V idrw.org












Shrouded in secrecy for its political implications, the first visual impressions of India&#8217;s most ambitious nuclear delivery system, the Agni-5 ballistic missile, are out. *Officials with the Agni programme in Hyderabad confirmed the pictures were an accurate depiction of the in- development weapon.*

On February 10, Agni programme director Dr Avinash Chander had told Headlines Today, &#8220;The Agni-5 looks similar to the Agni-3, except that it is longer as a result of an additional propulsion stage.&#8221;
Still at least a year away from its first test-firing-an official estimate says February 2011- the Agni-5 has already acquired a formidable global reputation. In October last year, in its first ever reference to an Indian weapon programme, China&#8217;s state-owned People&#8217;s Daily newspaper pointed out that &#8220;India&#8217;s Agni-5 missile is highly road-mobile, and effectively puts Harbin, China&#8217;s northernmost city within striking range.&#8221;

The Agni-5 is being built to deliver a nuclear warhead out to ranges of 5,000-6,000/ km. Sources reveal that 60 per cent of the first Agni-5 missile system is complete, with work now focused on the weapon&#8217;s crucial third stage. Scientists are currently tweaking the missile&#8217;s payload structure, introducing extra heating and making alterations to the re- entry mechanism.

*The missile will also be India&#8217;s first to be propelled by a composite rocket motor as opposed to a metallic one.* With the 3,500-km-range Agni-3 to enter service with India&#8217;s Strategic Forces Command- which governs all nuclear weapons- this year, *the Agni-5 will be put through a similar four-flight trial between 2011-2013.*


----------



## Fighter488

*Army wants missiles that hover before attack ​*


_Only A Few Armament Cos Make Such Systems _

TIMES NEWS NETWORK 



New Delhi: After Israeli UAVs (unmanned aerial vehicles) or spy drones which act like cruise missiles, the Indian armed forces are looking to induct loitering missiles that hover before selecting and hitting targets of greater priority. 
Army has issued a global RFI (request for information) about medium-range loitering missile systems, seeking details about their day and night camera payloads, ground control stations, data links, launchers and the like. Only a few armament majors like Israeli Aerospace Industries and Raytheon make such missile systems. 

_ The RFI was issued earlier this month. The loitering missile is basically a UAV which can transmit data after hovering over a target undetected for about 20-30 minutes and then hit a selected target, said an officer._ 

The RFI has sought details on the missiles cruising speed, maximum range at which it can engage a target, its loitering time, data links range and the like. The system should also have the capability to abort an attack after locking on to a target and then later hit another redesignated target. 

Army wants the loitering missile to have a conventional warhead, apart from anti-tank and anti-material warheads with deep armourpenetrating capabilities. 

The armed forces, of course, are still some years away from inducting combat UAVs like the American Predators, which let loose Hellfire missiles with devastating effect, which are being used in operations against the Taliban and al-Qaida in Afghanistan. They are, however, inducting some loitering killer drones like the Israeli Harpy UAVs, which are designed to detect and attack enemy radars as anti-radiation missiles. 

Such a UAV first tracks and verifies hostile radar emissions after being launched in any kind of weather. It then enters into an attack mode to dive almost vertically and finally, detonates its warhead just above the enemy radar to effectively kill it. 

IAF has also ordered the advanced version of these UAVs, called Harop, which add electro-optical sensors to the radio-frequency seekers to ensure they can hit even enemy missile sites and other important military installations.


----------



## Fighter488

If done this will be a very positive step in avoiding COLLATERAL / CIVILIAN damages. Only the INTENDED TARGET would get engaged thus making it more suitable and reliable option, rather than, say, drone strikes of today.

Fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Interceptor missile test again in June*

BALASORE: After the aborted mission, Defence scientists are planning a fresh test of the countrys newly developed Advanced Air Defence (AAD) interceptor missile in June.

This time, a new target missile will be used for the test.

While its planned trial on Sunday was put off after the interceptor missile developed a technical snag in one of its sub-systems in the last minute, Mondays trial had to be aborted as the target missile `Prithvi could not reach the pre-designated altitude leading to its deviation from the coordinated path.

*The DRDO is contemplating to realise a new target missile during the proposed fresh test in June. The snag in the interceptor has, however, been rectified, said a defence official here on Wednesday.*

The scientists involved in the mission are still analysing the cause of deviation of the target missile `Prithvi. The missile could not reach its required altitude of 110 km. It reached a height of nearly 65 km and spiralled down into the Bay of Bengal after travelling 27 km.When the missile failed to come into the kill zone of the interceptor missile, no ignition was given for the interceptor to take off from the Wheeler Island, said a scientist.

The DRDO authorities claimed that the target missile lost its trajectory and that is why they could not anticipate the velocity with which it came down.

Interceptor missile test again in June

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ek_indian

This is something confusing...

_"The snag in the interceptor has, however, been rectified,&#8221; said a defence official here on Wednesday."_

and

_"The scientists involved in the mission are still analysing the cause of deviation of the target missile `Prithvi.&#8217; "_

Clearly these two are in contradiction. Someone may help me out please.


----------



## Relucent

ek_indian said:


> This is something confusing...
> 
> _"The snag in the interceptor has, however, been rectified,&#8221; said a defence official here on Wednesday."_
> 
> and
> 
> _"The scientists involved in the mission are still analysing the cause of deviation of the target missile `Prithvi.&#8217; "_
> 
> Clearly these two are in contradiction. Someone may help me out please.



"While its *PLANNED TRIAL ON SUNDAY *was put off after the interceptor missile developed a technical snag in one of its sub-systems in the last minute, Monday&#8217;s trial had to be aborted as the target missile `Prithvi&#8217; could not reach the pre-designated altitude leading to its deviation from the coordinated path."
Two different tests are beeing talked abt.Seems like there was a problem with the interceptor missle moments before sundays test.
The one on monday had problems with Target missile


----------



## ek_indian

^^^^

I never knew there was two test. Perhaps I am bit offtrack now a days. Anyways thanks.


----------



## brahmastra

*"Mushkilen dilon ke irade aazmati hain,
Khwabon ke parde nigaho se hatati hain.
Girkar hosla mat haar,
Yeh thokarein hi tujhe chalna sikhati hain."*

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## IMADreamer

brahmastra said:


> *"Mushkilen dilon ke irade aazmati hain,
> Khwabon ke parde nigaho se hatati hain.
> Girkar hosla mat haar,
> Yeh thokarein hi tujhe chalna sikhati hain."*




just adding more
*
"Gum ki kali raat me na kuad ko bekraar kar,
subah jaroor ayegi e mere watan,
bus ho sake to kuch mahine aur subah ka intezaar kar"*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## manglasiva

If the target missile is the problem...why the hell they're delaying to June...thr r lots of Prithvi's in service..why take one or move and shoot....it won't take a few hours to move a missile...after all the interceptor is ready...anyway its due to the openness of Indian system that we're able to know the success & failures of defense systems...
The more we test the more capable will be systems.


----------



## ek_indian

manglasiva said:


> If the target missile is the problem...why the hell they're delaying to June...thr r lots of Prithvi's in service..why take one or move and shoot....it won't take a few hours to move a missile...after all the interceptor is ready...anyway its due to the openness of Indian system that we're able to know the success & failures of defense systems...
> The more we test the more capable will be systems.



It was not the same prithvi. It was modified for higher altitude. Creating longer range may be one of the reason.


----------



## Justin Joseph

ek_indian said:


> It was not the same prithvi. It was modified for higher altitude. Creating longer range may be one of the reason.




also that prithvi is very different and customized and of bigger size about 1 meter.


----------



## Guest

the title is misleading. it should be "Agni missile to get multiple warheads carrying *capability*".

at first , i was thinking that India has made some breakthrough in nuclear warhead technology, something like W-88 mounted on the Trident II. after all, it took US more then 40 years, since 1945, to develop such small and light warheads. so i felt a little bit surprised to hear that "Agni missile to get* multiple warheads*"


----------



## Trisonics

manglasiva said:


> If the target missile is the problem...why the hell they're delaying to June...thr r lots of Prithvi's in service..why take one or move and shoot....it won't take a few hours to move a missile...after all the interceptor is ready...anyway its due to the openness of Indian system that we're able to know the success & failures of defense systems...
> The more we test the more capable will be systems.



This is exactly how India works. I had spoken to a scientist in IISE, Bangalore. He was running some tests in the wind tunnel for a few changes they had made to a missile head. The wind tunnel approximately costs around 1 lakh Rs for about an hour of tests, but to get that money released they need to plan and wait forever!!! There is so much paper work and bureaucracy that the process requires time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illuminatidinesh

Ya most likely Israel is going to get the contract....


----------



## su-47

good move by army. reducing collateral damage and increasing lethality.

israel need not be the one to get the contract. With increasing indo-US ties, USA can bag this order, if they are willing to give ToT. 

It would have been grwat to see India develop this tech indegenously, but i don't think our tech is up to that level yet


----------



## ARCHON

Loitering Attack Munition (LAM)
Designed to fly to a preset area and loiter while autonomously seeking out targets.
[edit]Specifications
Weight: 117 lbs (45kg)
Diameter: 7 ins (18cm)
Length: 5 ft (1.5m)
Guidance: GPS/INS, laser radar (LADAR) seeker with automatic target recognition.[2]
Datalink: Networked for in-flight updates, retargeting and images.
Motor: Micro turbojet.
Range: 70 km with 30 min loiter time.


XM501 Non-Line-of-Sight Launch System - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## lemurian

Each IAI Harop costs around 10 million(source: wikipedia). Seems bit too high for a single use weapon. Any comments guys?

By comparison a 4.5 million reusable Predator uses hellfire missiles($68,000 each).


----------



## deckingraj

lemurian said:


> Each IAI Harop costs around 10 million(source: wikipedia). Seems bit too high for a single use weapon. Any comments guys?
> 
> By comparison a 4.5 million reusable Predator uses hellfire missiles($68,000 each).



I don't think these missiles are ment to take out terrorists hiding in a house unless and until they are of the likes of Hafiz saeed or crook like Dawood...We would be more than happy to use two for each of these pigs...

I think this particular phrase sums it all...



> *The armed forces, of course, are still some years away from inducting combat UAVs *like the American Predators, which let loose Hellfire missiles with devastating effect, which are being used in operations against the Taliban and al-Qaida in Afghanistan. *They are, however, inducting some loitering killer drones like the Israeli Harpy UAVs, which are designed to detect and attack enemy radars as anti-radiation missiles.*


----------



## no_name

Wouldn't uavs like predator serve the same purpose? It can hover above target and fire missiles at the right opportunity.

regards


----------



## INDIALOVER

Instead of talking about War and Killing, Let us talk about peace. 

I am a regular reader of Daily Times articles. Agaisnt all odds (ISI, Military, Mullah, Taliban) see how this paper constantly FIGHTS for peace in this region.

This times it talks about and against Zaid Hamid, a war monger in Pakistan. 

I am really moved by this Daily Time article. 

dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2010\03\18\story_18-3-2010_pg3_6

Also, I want to remind my fellow Indians, dont blindly talk about War. 

Outside this region, especially in Middle east Indians and Pakistanis are very friendly. They easily mingle with and Indian than with an Musilm Arab !


----------



## Johny D

INDIALOVER said:


> Instead of talking about War and Killing, Let us talk about peace.
> 
> I am a regular reader of Daily Times articles. Agaisnt all odds (ISI, Military, Mullah, Taliban) see how this paper constantly FIGHTS for peace in this region.
> 
> This times it talks about and against Zaid Hamid, a war monger in Pakistan.
> 
> I am really moved by this Daily Time article.
> 
> dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2010\03\18\story_18-3-2010_pg3_6
> 
> Also, I want to remind my fellow Indians, dont blindly talk about War.
> 
> Outside this region, especially in Middle east Indians and Pakistanis are very friendly. They easily mingle with and Indian than with an Musilm Arab !



Dost, there is a separate forum for Indo-Pak AMAN....better you post your posts there...all people posting in this forum/thread not necessarily want to go on a war but its abt their interest on defence related stuff...so dont worry..cheers...


----------



## fawadullah

Let time come and we will see.India is very much backward in missile tech from Pakistan.Take it serious.


----------



## abdul1

fawadullah said:


> Let time come and we will see.India is very much backward in missile tech from Pakistan.Take it serious.



This made my day


----------



## yashraj

fawadullah said:


> Let time come and we will see.India is very much backward in missile tech from Pakistan.Take it serious.



What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Made in Koria missiles,

*Made in china War head,

*No Home made Surface to air missile like Aakash

*No Supersonic Cruise missile like Bramhos(in 5 years future HYPERSONIC)

* No home made BVR missiles like Astra

* No Under water missile like Sagrika(K-15)

* No home made Third generation anti tank missile like Nag

* No AMB missiles like our Pritvi 

* No Space programe like Our (No way near )

* No Money for all this thing.......


but ya stiil we will be backword then Pakistan!!!1

In driving there is one rule "Dont Drink and Drive"
There should be new rule in this foram " DONT DRINK AND WRITE "

By the way welcome to

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## flaming arrow

fawadullah said:


> Let time come and we will see.India is very much backward in missile tech from Pakistan.Take it serious.



Really tears in my eyes


----------



## MadScientist

What is stopping India from producing 5,000 to 10,000 km range missiles? India must obtaining missile of various types (land, mobile and over and under sea) of such range. It is even better if they are sophisticated to evade from enemy and to obtain presition and to deploy mulitple targets at the same time. I am not sure we are going in right direction.


----------



## MadScientist

Cause, unless we posses these we may not be effectively able to make to our hostile neighbor (u know whome I am refering to, not pakistan) to stop threatening India. We should not let the hostile neighbor even dream about threatening India.


----------



## Choppers




----------



## sancho

Hey guys can somebody explain to me why we chose French part of MBDA for a co-development of Maitri SR SAM?
I searched the net a bit and as far as I understand it and found this so far:

-DRDO tried to develop Trishul SR SAM, but the development was cancelled after facing several problems 

-IN went with Israel and the Barak 8 MR SAM co-development, IAF evaluated MICA VL and Spyder SAM as gap fillers in the SR SAM field, till an indigenous SAM can be procured and chose the Spyder SAM 

So my question, if IN already have a comparable SAM co-development with Israel and IAF found out that Spyder SAM is superior to MICA VL, why do we want a co-development on bases of the MICA VL and not on Spyder SAM?


----------



## ironman

*India successfully tests N-capable Prithvi II, Dhanush missiles​*AGENCIES, Mar 27, 2010, 07.47am IST

BHUBANESWAR: India early Saturday successfully tested two nuclear capable missiles Dhanush and Prithvi II in Orissa, official said.

"Both the missiles were successfully launched at the same time at 5.30 hours," SP Dash, director of the Integrated Test Range of Chandipur in Balasore district, told IANS.

While Prithvi II surface to surface ballistic missile with a range of 350 km was launched from Chandipur, some 230 kms from state capital Bhubaneswar, Dhanush, a naval version of Prithvi with the same range was launched from a naval ship off Orissa coast.

The test firing of Prithvi, the short-range, surface-to-surface ballistic missile, which has already been inducted into the armed forces, was a user trial by the Indian army. The sleek missile is "handled by the strategic force command", the defence sources said.

Prithvi, the first ballistic missile developed under the country's prestigious Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme (IGMDP), has the capability to carry 500 kg of warheads and is thrusted by liquid propulsion twine engine.

It uses an advanced inertial guidance system with maneuvering trajectory and reaches the targets with few meter accuracy. It has a length of 9 meters with 1 metre diameter.

The entire trajectory of today's trial was tracked down by a battery of sophisticated radars and an electro-optic telemetry stations were positioned in different locations for post-launch analysis, they said. 

India successfully tests N-capable Prithvi II, Dhanush missiles - India - The Times of India


----------



## MadScientist

India should develop missiles that can lanch multiple missiles with different targets at the same time. These missiles should have advanced navigation and guidances technology. Just like we launched 10 satellites at go. Imagine 3 to 4 missile seperating themselves from mother missile and self/manually navigated/guided towards multiple targets. This way they can penetrate any anti-missile defense technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

MadScientist said:


> India should develop missiles that can lanch multiple missiles with different targets at the same time. These missiles should have advanced navigation and guidances technology. Just like we launched 10 satellites at go. Imagine 3 to 4 missile seperating themselves from mother missile and self/manually navigated/guided towards multiple targets. This way they can penetrate any anti-missile defense technology.



do u hv any link on above statement which you are talking


----------



## pop_alsa

Trisonics said:


> This is exactly how India works. I had spoken to a scientist in IISE, Bangalore. He was running some tests in the wind tunnel for a few changes they had made to a missile head. The wind tunnel approximately costs around 1 lakh Rs for about an hour of tests, *but to get that money released they need to plan and wait forever!!! There is so much paper work and bureaucracy that the process requires time.*



Thats how most Indian R&D projects in DRDO are killed with deliberate delays by corrupt babus in MoD.

And then contracts goto foreign companies. And, people unaware of this corruption praise Israelis and blame DRDO.

(LCA got first funding in 1989. First flight in 2001. Which country on earth managed that in their FIRST attempt? 

Total funding to LCA, in 21 years - $4 Billion. Total imported weapons in 21 years - $120 Billion.)

Same old story. Puppets are happy with Israel,US,Russia controlling India's security.

DRDO should be removed from Ministry of Defense(MoD) and brought directly under PM Office, and should be given Complete Operational autonomy(just like ISRO has). And, TATA, L&T should be allowed to make offensive weapon systems like aircrafts, missile sensors.


----------



## MadScientist

sudhir007 said:


> do u hv any link on above statement which you are talking



I said India should. It is just my opinion. I can not imagine how it impacts the enemy. multiple missiles of various types (fire and forget, guided etcs).... u name it.


----------



## Justin Joseph

BHUBANESWAR: India on Sunday afternoon successfully tested its nuclear capable surface-to-surface Agni I missile from a test range in Orissa, an official said.

*The missile, which can strike a target 700 km away, was tested as part of user-trial from a facility on Wheeler Island in the district of Bhadrak by the Indian armed forces, director of the test range SP Dash said.
*
*"It was a fantastic launch," he said.*

The armed forces had successfully tested two nuclear-capable missiles, Dhanush and Prithvi II, on Saturday in Orissa. 

India tests nuclear-capable Agni I missile Text- Politics/Nation-News-The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Justin Joseph

So user trials of all the missiles are fast tracked to large scale deployment and making strategic command forces familiar with them.


----------



## IndianNuke

*Agni-1 short range ballistic missile successfully test-fired*


BALASORE(Orissa): India on Sunday successfully test-fired its indigenously developed, nuclear-capable, short range ballistic missile (SRBM) Agni-1 from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Wheeler Island, about 100 km from here off the Orissa coast. 

"It was a fantastic mission carried out by the Indian Army. The test-fire of the Agni-I missile met all parameters," director of ITR S P Dash said. 

Blasted off from a rail mobile launcher, the surface-to-surface, single-stage missile, powered by solid propellants, roared into the sky trailing behind a column of orange and white thick smoke at about 1305 hours. 

"After piercing the sky, the missile re-entered the earth's atmosphere and its dummy warhead impacted in the waters of the Bay of Bengal in the down range," a defence official said from the launch site, adding that the guidance and re-entry system worked well. 

User of the missile, the strategic force command of the Indian Army, executed the entire launch operation with the necessary logistic support being provided by the Defence Research Development Organisation (DRDO) at the integrated test range (ITR). 

Weighing 12 tonnes, the 15 metre tall Agni-1, which can carry payloads weighing up to one tonne, has already been inducted into the Indian Army. 

Yesterday, two nuclear capable missiles, Dhanush and Prithvi (P-11), had a successful launch by the Indian Navy and Army respectively. 

Dhanush was test fired from INS Subhadra about 50 nautical miles from Puri while Prithvi-11 was test fired from a mobile launcher from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, about 15 km from here. 

On March 22, the super-sonic cruise missile BrahMos, jointly developed by India and Russia, was successfully test-fired from INS Ranvir off the Orissa coast.


----------



## Prometheus

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Agni-I Test-fired By Indian STRATFORCOM Today


----------



## Prometheus

N-capable Agni I successfully test-fired

Balasore: India on sunday successfully test-fired its indigenously developed, nuclear-capable, short range ballistic missile (SRBM) Agni-1 from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Wheeler Island, about 100 km from here off the Orissa coast. 

"It was a fantastic mission carried out by the Indian Army. The test-fire of the Agni-I missile met all parameters," director of ITR S P Dash told a news agency. 

Blasted off from a rail mobile launcher, the surface-to-surface, single-stage missile, powered by solid propellants, roared into the sky trailing behind a column of orange and white thick smoke at about 1305 hours. 

"After piercing the sky, the missile re-entered the earth's atmosphere and its dummy warhead impacted in the waters of the Bay of Bengal in the down range," a defence official said from the launch site, adding that the guidance and re-entry system worked well. 

User of the missile, the strategic force command of the Indian Army, executed the entire launch operation with the necessary logistic support being provided by the Defence Research Development Organisation (DRDO) at the integrated test range (ITR). 

Weighing 12 tonnes, the 15 metre tall Agni-1, which can carry payloads weighing up to one tonne, has already been inducted into the Indian Army. 

The Agni-1 has a range of upto 700 kms. 

"The command chain has been validated. This is a major step in the preparedness of the Army in using this weapon system. We have reached the full range capability of the missile," said a DRDO scientist. 

The entire trajectory of today's mission was tracked by a battery of sophisticated radars, telemetry and electro-optic systems and a naval ship anchored in the impact point. 

The command, operation, integration, execution and networking for the launch was done by the Army. 

India successfully test-fired two nuclear-capable medium-range ballistic missiles Prithvi-II and Dhanush in quick succession from different locations off the Orissa coast yesterday. 

Dhanush was test-fired from INS Subhadra, about 50 nautical miles from Puri, while Prithvi-11 was test-fired from a mobile launcher from the ITR. 

Prithvi-II has a range of 295 km while Dhanush, the naval version of Prithvi, can cruise upto 350 km. 

On March 22, the super-sonic cruise missile BrahMos, jointly developed by India and Russia, was successfully test-launched from INS Ranvir off the Orissa coast.

PTI


----------



## mjnaushad

I thought its already tested.


----------



## Prometheus

mjnaushad said:


> I thought its already tested.



well news says this time Army test fired it. Usually its DRDO who develops and test the weapons


----------



## Justin Joseph

mjnaushad said:


> I thought its already tested.



It is already tested, inducted and deployed.

But It is the strategic force command of the Indian Army who will use it in case of war. 

Indian Army will launch a nuke attack from Indian side not DRDO.

So the developer i.e. DRDO has given client i.e. army the full command/control and demo to use it.

Now, by this test, as army itself have tested it or launched the missile now we can say that the army can lauch the missile in case of war without any help from the scientist/DRDO.


----------



## navtrek

faisaljaffery said:


> Pakistan's missile program is far advanced and better then India so we dont need to worry at all



This has nothing to do with Pakistan buddy lets not get carried away and ya we all agree your weapons program is far ahead of that of India.


----------



## IndianNuke

navtrek said:


> This has nothing to do with Pakistan buddy lets not get carried away and ya we all agree your weapons program is far ahead of that of India.




Yes .. we are having a much technologically,economically and politically superior neighbour in west, so we have to make peace with it and try to get content with our measly acheivements whatsoever we acheive ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AVIAN

It seems to me that India is raising one more Regiment belonging to Army or Airforce to deploy Agni in operational role and hence this test is oriented towards user trial.


----------



## IBRIS

Balasore (Orissa): India today successfully test-fired its indigenously developed, nuclear-capable, short range ballistic missile (SRBM) Agni-1 from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Wheeler Island, about 100 km from Balasore off the Orissa coast.


"It was a fantastic mission carried out by the Indian Army. The test-fire of the Agni-I missile met all parameters," director of ITR S P Dash told PTI.

Blasted off from a rail mobile launcher, the surface-to-surface, single-stage missile, powered by solid propellants, roared into the sky trailing behind a column of orange and white thick smoke at about 1305 hours.

"After piercing the sky, the missile re-entered the earth's atmosphere and its dummy warhead impacted in the waters of the Bay of Bengal in the down range," a defence official said from the launch site, adding that the guidance and re-entry system worked well.

User of the missile, the strategic force command of the Indian Army, executed the entire launch operation with the necessary logistic support being provided by the Defence Research Development Organisation (DRDO) at the integrated test range (ITR).

Weighing 12 tonnes, the 15 metre tall Agni-1, which can carry payloads weighing up to one tonne, has already been inducted into the Indian Army. 

Yesterday, two nuclear capable missiles, Dhanush and Prithvi (P-11), had a successful launch by the Indian Navy and Army respectively.

Dhanush was test fired from INS Subhadra about 50 nautical miles from Puri while Prithvi-11 was test fired from a mobile launcher from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, about 15 km from Balasore.

On March 22, the super-sonic cruise missile BrahMos, jointly developed by India and Russia, was successfully test-fired from INS Ranvir off the Orissa coast.
Agni-1 successfully test-fired off Orissa coast - dnaindia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Materialistic

4 missiles tests in a week and 3 of them in a single day !! 
that's too much.
Congratulations to Indian members.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prithwidw

Thank You very much. Chai peejiye ga?


----------



## desiman

wow we are on fire lol


----------



## shehbazi2001

I hope Pakistan has captured well all the telemetry data transmitted by Indian missiles. Just for the information of members, when the missiles are test-fired, the telemetry systems are fitted inside the missiles to collect the data on missile like maximum height reached, time of motor buring, time of motor separation (if any) etc.

All this telemetry data is transmitted from missile to the ground station and thus can be easily captured by SIGINT assets like aircrafts, satellites and submarines. 

The same goes for Pakistani missile tests. We should make sure that telemetry data is not captured by SIGINT. To do this, no trasmissions should be made by missile. Instead the data be stored in a BLACK BOX like in an aircraft and this box be retrieved after the warhead strikes the ground and then analysed.


----------



## Iggy

shehbazi2001 said:


> I hope Pakistan has captured well all the telemetry data transmitted by Indian missiles. Just for the information of members, when the missiles are test-fired, the telemetry systems are fitted inside the missiles to collect the data on missile like maximum height reached, time of motor buring, time of motor separation (if any) etc.
> 
> All this telemetry data is transmitted from missile to the ground station and thus can be easily captured by SIGINT assets like aircrafts, satellites and submarines.
> 
> The same goes for Pakistani missile tests. We should make sure that telemetry data is not captured by SIGINT. To do this, no trasmissions should be made by missile. Instead the data be stored in a BLACK BOX like in an aircraft and this box be retrieved after the warhead strikes the ground and then analysed.



But our test are conducted in Orissa ..Pakistan dont have the capability to captured all the telemetry data transmitted from that place..its far far away from Pakistan border unless ofcource China come in to help you..am nt disrespecting your country..


----------



## shehbazi2001

well you may know that details on SIGINT operations can't be disclosed. But in principle, China should be interested in Indian missile telemetry data and china does have the resources to do it.


----------



## BJlaowai

shehbazi2001 said:


> well you may know that details on SIGINT operations can't be disclosed. But in principle, China should be interested in Indian missile telemetry data and china does have the resources to do it.



Even if some could collect the telemetry data, I dont suppose they will be able to read or use them. These data will be encoded with encription algorithms. People who are conducting these tests know very well that there will be plenty of unwanted guests who will be sniffing around, and will take all precautions to safeguard the classified data.


----------



## faithfulguy

IndianNuke said:


> Yes .. we are having a much technologically,economically and politically superior neighbour in west, so we have to make peace with it and try to get content with our measly acheivements whatsoever we acheive ..



India army test fire strategic missile. Wonderful. Is this is the first suceessful test of Angi series by the Indian Army? If so, Indian army must test this missile and get all the command and control done and properly test before deem this missile operational. There is a difference between deployment and operational.


----------



## Iggy

faithfulguy said:


> India army test fire strategic missile. Wonderful. Is this is the first suceessful test of Angi series by the Indian Army? If so, Indian army must test this missile and get all the command and control done and properly test before deem this missile operational. There is a difference between deployment and operational.



after reading all these posts and you still cant help trolling right?Justin there clearly points out that its done by the army ..so clearly it means that it was to test the operational readiness of the Army..MEANS ITS ALREADY INDUCTED AND DEPLOYED...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cityboy

seiko said:


> after reading all these posts and you still cant help trolling right?Justin there clearly points out that its done by the army ..so clearly it means that it was to test the operational readiness of the Army..MEANS ITS ALREADY INDUCTED AND DEPLOYED...



are bhai. Unko troll karne do..let them enjoy in their fantasie world. .unke kehnse kya fark padta he?. .Reality matter karti he . Agar unko post karne se thoda bahot paisa milta he to acha hi he na? Akhir unko bhi to do vakht ki roti chahiye. Lol..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

seiko said:


> after reading all these posts and you still cant help trolling right?Justin there clearly points out that its done by the army ..so clearly it means that it was to test the operational readiness of the Army..MEANS ITS ALREADY INDUCTED AND DEPLOYED...



Doing a operational test doesn't mean that its already operational. So my question of how many times has the missile being tested by the army would determine how much its operational. It seems that you guys have trouble answering how many times it has been tested by the army? I just don't have the information so I ask you experts of Indian arm forces. Why is asking that questions constitutes trolling?


----------



## Iggy

faithfulguy said:


> Doing a operational test doesn't mean that its already operational. So my question of how many times has the missile being tested by the army would determine how much its operational. It seems that you guys have trouble answering how many times it has been tested by the army? I just don't have the information so I ask you experts of Indian arm forces. Why is asking that questions constitutes trolling?



Man its already tested by the DRDO sucessfully ..and its already operational and inducted in the Army..if it was not for checking the operational readiness of the Army it should have tested by the DRDO..as for the technical question..it will be wise to left thequestion to professionals like Gambit to answer that...


----------



## IndianNuke

faithfulguy said:


> India army test fire strategic missile. Wonderful. Is this is the first suceessful test of Angi series by the Indian Army? If so, Indian army must test this missile and get all the command and control done and properly test before deem this missile operational. There is a difference between deployment and operational.



We all know that the development of any technology especially as sensitive as military is continuous. The Agni-I got operational long back but recent operational test might include a minor upgrade (software and/or hardware) and they want to test it with Army. If not, then also it is only logical to keep testing and get the feel of real launch process. One can do thousands of simulations on computer it is however no match for real thing. Also 4 tests of different missiles (including Brahmos) 2 from land, 2 from sea in brief period of time indicate that they did it with some specifice scenario in mind.


Live Long and Prosper .. \\//


----------



## champion

good news 

lets wait best coming for amry


----------



## Stealth

On I think Sky news host said India is doing such test again again because its most of missiles are actually failed lol  

Its not troll even Pakistan and International media also said same thing that actually India's most of missiles test are failed thats why India doing such test again and again lol what happen man nayway good Tech!


----------



## Join

Stealth said:


> On I think Sky news host said India is doing such test again again because its most of missiles are actually failed lol
> 
> Its not troll even Pakistan and International media also said same thing that actually India's most of missiles test are failed thats why India doing such test again and again lol what happen man nayway good Tech!



Unfortunately yes, all our missiles are failed, We poor people cannot Make such huge sophesticated missiles which are being R&D in pakistan ....

We ppor people have only ASTRAA BVRM, but Pakistan has "Nothing" BVRM with pin point accuracy 

We just have the world fastest and the most manuverable and with pin point accuracy cruise missile BRAHMOS, but pakistan is still ahead of us

We just have one Anti air missile R&D in India, Aakash missile, guess what pakistan is ahead of us in that aswell as they have not even made one...

We just have Our Anti ballistic missiles being developed namely AAD and PAD, but pakistan went straight away ahead of us, they have not even wasted money on that

Poor We, We just developed sagarika, which can be launched from underwater, but pakistan is still ahead of us in not wasting money in such programs

We are developing Shourya Hypersonic surface to surface tactical missile, but here goes again pakistan is not interested in such types, becoz they feel they Are still superior in missile technology.

We just have inducted Nag missiles, Fire and forget anti tank missile ,3rg gen .... Ahmnn whats pakistani 3rd generation fire and forget anti tank missile?

After all these small developments India Is still Inferior to pakistan missile systems, Braavo bravo... Lets all give this pakistani bro a big hand as he made His arrangements to sleep better today

*Please buddy, Let us grow.... We are not as developed as pakistan where every citizen Is listed in the rich list, Please we do not want to compare India to Economical and Military superpower pakistan.... We are just too poor*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## CHTYA_nandan

Join said:


> Unfortunately yes, all our missiles are failed, We poor people cannot Make such huge sophesticated missiles which are being R&D in pakistan ....
> 
> We ppor people have only ASTRAA BVRM, but Pakistan has "Nothing"BVRM
> We just have the world fastest and the most manuverable and with pin point accuracy cruise missile BRAHMOS, but pakistan is still ahead of us
> We just have one Anti air missile R&D in India, Aakash missile, guess what pakistan is ahead of us in that aswell as they have not even made one...
> 
> We just have Our Anti ballistic missiles being developed namely AAD and PAD, but pakistan went straight away ahead of us, they have not even wasted money on that
> 
> Poor We, We just developed sagarika, which can be launched from underwater, but pakistan is still ahead of us in not wasting money in such programs
> 
> We are developing Shourya Hypersonic surface to surface tactical missile, but here goes again pakistan is not interested in such types, becoz they feel they Are still superior in missile technology.
> 
> After all these small developments India Is still Inferior to pakistan missile systems, Braavo bravo



  I feel so sad to be an Indian now. Why the hell we dont develop our 'imaginary and imported' capabilities like our powerful neighbours.


----------



## Cityboy

Join said:


> Unfortunately yes, all our missiles are failed, We poor people cannot Make such huge sophesticated missiles which are being R&D in pakistan ....
> 
> We ppor people have only ASTRAA BVRM, but Pakistan has "Nothing" BVRM with pin point accuracy
> 
> We just have the world fastest and the most manuverable and with pin point accuracy cruise missile BRAHMOS, but pakistan is still ahead of us
> 
> We just have one Anti air missile R&D in India, Aakash missile, guess what pakistan is ahead of us in that aswell as they have not even made one...
> 
> We just have Our Anti ballistic missiles being developed namely AAD and PAD, but pakistan went straight away ahead of us, they have not even wasted money on that
> 
> Poor We, We just developed sagarika, which can be launched from underwater, but pakistan is still ahead of us in not wasting money in such programs
> 
> We are developing Shourya Hypersonic surface to surface tactical missile, but here goes again pakistan is not interested in such types, becoz they feel they Are still superior in missile technology.
> 
> We just have inducted Nag missiles, Fire and forget anti tank missile ,3rg gen .... Ahmnn whats pakistani 3rd generation fire and forget anti tank missile?
> 
> After all these small developments India Is still Inferior to pakistan missile systems, Braavo bravo... Lets all give this pakistani bro a big hand as he made His arrangements to sleep better today


ya.sad and true .We have realy techNological,economical and political superior neighbour in west. . We r just trying to be competent with them.


----------



## thinkingcap81

Stealth said:


> On I think Sky news host said India is doing such test again again because its most of missiles are actually failed lol
> 
> Its not troll even Pakistan and International media also said same thing that actually India's most of missiles test are failed thats why India doing such test again and again lol what happen man nayway good Tech!



Oh Stealthji, apko kya hota rahta hai beech-beech mein ki aise comment dete ho?


----------



## IndianNuke

Stealth said:


> On I think Sky news host said India is doing such test again again because its most of missiles are actually failed lol
> 
> Its not troll even Pakistan and International media also said same thing that actually India's most of missiles test are failed thats why India doing such test again and again lol what happen man nayway good Tech!




Its good that our neighbour in west is having most sophisticated and advanced weaponary in south asia. We have to now send our scientists and engineering students to study there .. May be you can extend your missile umbrella to India .. Please help your poor and backward neighbour ..


----------



## Stealth

Join said:


> Unfortunately yes, all our missiles are failed, We poor people cannot Make such huge sophesticated missiles which are being R&D in pakistan ....
> 
> We ppor people have only ASTRAA BVRM, but Pakistan has "Nothing" BVRM with pin point accuracy
> 
> We just have the world fastest and the most manuverable and with pin point accuracy cruise missile BRAHMOS, but pakistan is still ahead of us
> 
> We just have one Anti air missile R&D in India, Aakash missile, guess what pakistan is ahead of us in that aswell as they have not even made one...
> 
> We just have Our Anti ballistic missiles being developed namely AAD and PAD, but pakistan went straight away ahead of us, they have not even wasted money on that
> 
> Poor We, We just developed sagarika, which can be launched from underwater, but pakistan is still ahead of us in not wasting money in such programs
> 
> We are developing Shourya Hypersonic surface to surface tactical missile, but here goes again pakistan is not interested in such types, becoz they feel they Are still superior in missile technology.
> 
> We just have inducted Nag missiles, Fire and forget anti tank missile ,3rg gen .... Ahmnn whats pakistani 3rd generation fire and forget anti tank missile?
> 
> After all these small developments India Is still Inferior to pakistan missile systems, Braavo bravo... Lets all give this pakistani bro a big hand as he made His arrangements to sleep better today
> 
> *Please buddy, Let us grow.... We are not as developed as pakistan where every citizen Is listed in the rich list, Please we do not want to compare India to Economical and Military superpower pakistan.... We are just too poor*



hahahha roona tu asay he machatay hoo! jab pakistan 14 F16 aur ziada laylay yaan Drone denay ke America baat karlay tu Isreal kay pichwaray may ja kar uska nappy may guns kar kahtay ho "PLZZ INKO NA DOO" 

llolzzzzzzzzzzzzzz




hahahha ful off BS! when talk about!


India go for 126 MMRCA but when Pakistan go for 18 F16 (India Start Crying as usual)
India go for Nuclear sub AWACS etc but when Pakistan ask about Drone (India Start Crying as usual)

Thats ur india ?? you want to fight with those who fight with just GUN ??? ahahaha

super duper India missile tech super duper airforce super duper navy lol and still u r 100 times thinking before surgical strike .....


HAHAHHAHAHAA


----------



## Join

Stealth said:


> hahahha roona tu asay he machatay hoo! jab pakistan 14 F16 aur ziada laylay yaan Drone denay ke America baat karlay tu Isreal kay pichwaray may ja kar uska nappy may guns kar kahtay ho "PLZZ INKO NA DOO"
> 
> llolzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahha ful off BS! when talk about!
> 
> 
> India go for 126 MMRCA but when Pakistan go for 18 F16 (India Start Crying as usual)
> India go for Nuclear sub AWACS etc but when Pakistan ask about Drone (India Start Crying as usual)
> 
> Thats ur india ?? you want to fight with those who fight with just GUN ??? ahahaha
> 
> super duper India missile tech super duper airforce super duper navy lol and still u r 100 times thinking before surgical strike .....
> 
> 
> HAHAHHAHAHAA



When You Do proxy war against us, we close your doors for Front line wars, I dont think thats a bad Gesture by India, When pakistan learns to come and face india Face to face, we will stop Crying, till then we will do what ever possible to strike the deal, Every country does it.... India is not the first one to do it, so Keep dreaming in your own world...

And about Our MMRCA, no one will listen to u if u cry...


----------



## Stealth

Join said:


> When You Do proxy war against us, we close your doors for Front line wars, I dont think thats a bad Gesture by India, When pakistan learns to come and face india Face to face, we will stop Crying, till then we will do what ever possible to strike the deal, Every country does it.... India is not the first one to do it, so Keep dreaming in your own world...
> 
> And about Our MMRCA, no one will listen to u if u cry...



hahhahaha exactly thats why US kick of u aside and provide us more 14 F16 and also agree for Nuclear Deal + 20 Cobra Gunships including missiles lol!

Keep dreaming urself that US listen ur BS!


----------



## Join

Stealth said:


> hahhahaha exactly thats why US kick of u aside and provide us more 14 F16 and also agree for Nuclear Deal + 20 Cobra Gunships including missiles lol!
> 
> Keep dreaming urself that US listen ur BS!



Who exactly wants them to listen to us, We just need a reason to kick out there F-16 and F-18 from Our MRCA deal.... This is a higher game which you will not understand, if you would have understood this simple stuff, pakistans foreign policy would have been better..lol... 

WE have no prob with your aircrafts, especially when its F-16......  , And when did USA agree for a nuke deal with you?


----------



## Stealth

Join said:


> Who exactly wants them to listen to us, We just need a reason to kick out there F-16 and F-18 from Our MRCA deal.... This is a higher game which you will not understand, if you would have understood this simple stuff, pakistans foreign policy would have been better..lol...
> 
> WE have no prob with your aircrafts, especially when its F-16......  , And when did USA agree for a nuke deal with you?



Better to watch and read international media news rather watching and listening only Indian meda channels and news paper llol 

maybe its give ur more updates about ur country real information xpect Military hardware buying and only Mumbai Dehli news might be you know rest of country situation lol anyway! good luck india "us usual" lol


----------



## Join

Stealth said:


> Better to watch and read international media news rather watching and listening only Indian meda channels and news paper llol
> 
> maybe its give ur more updates about ur country real information xpect Military hardware buying and only Mumbai Dehli news might be you know rest of country situation lol anyway! good luck india "us usual" lol



Our media is the only media in the world which exposes every thing about our Country, even if its good or bad... Unlike other medias, So our media is more credible than any.....

Now I will tell you which is the best... NDTV,times Now and CNN IBN, rest are BS.....

Now why did we get on to this, you are good at derailing the topic MR, so Yes, we are far more inferior than the superpower pakistan.. I guess You must be happy, this must be enough for u to sleep peacefully today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

Join said:


> Our media is the only media in the world which exposes every thing about our Country, even if its good or bad... Unlike other medias, So our media is more credible than any.....
> 
> Now I will tell you which is the best... NDTV,times Now and CNN IBN, rest are BS.....
> 
> Now why did we get on to this, you are good at derailing the topic MR, so Yes, we are far more inferior than the superpower pakistan.. I guess You must be happy, this must be enough for u to sleep peacefully today



lol thats what i said your media only showing bad and "GOOD" both of your country but always show "BAD" about your neighbours ... gota point baby ? LOL

anyway carryon your "Real topic"


----------



## Join

Stealth said:


> lol thats what i said your media only showing bad and "GOOD" both of your country but always show "BAD" about your neighbours ... gota point baby ? LOL



If our neigbours have anything good to show, we would definitely show, could u say what good our neighbour has which is worth showing? .. Well we havent seen anything good to the world happening from our so called neighbouring country....


----------



## thebrownguy

Guys, stealth is here just to troll. Ignore him.


----------



## Join

thebrownguy said:


> Guys, stealth is here just to troll. Ignore him.



He is too sweet to be ignored...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndianNuke

Stealth said:


> hahhahaha exactly thats why US kick of u aside and provide us more 14 F16 and also agree for Nuclear Deal + 20 Cobra Gunships including missiles lol!
> 
> Keep dreaming urself that US listen ur BS!



wow .. 14 F-16's, nuclear deal, 20 cobra gunships .. 

You will now need some tents to keep all of these stuff protected from terrorists, india can provide that .. atleast you dont have to go Washington to beg for those .. or Made in China ?? 

Live long and prosper \\//


----------



## navtrek

*Some pictures relating to the recent tests *







 no matter what ppl say success or failure its still a by product of all those hard working Scientists and engineers.


----------



## Stealth

IndianNuke said:


> wow .. 14 F-16's, nuclear deal, 20 cobra gunships ..
> 
> You will now need some tents to keep all of these stuff protected from terrorists, india can provide that .. atleast you dont have to go Washington to beg for those .. or Made in China ??
> 
> Live long and prosper \\//



Dont make new profile lol we know Indian members here lol

About your protected terrorists lol first provide good stuff for your own people thn spend on Afghanistan and other countries lol!


----------



## Join

Stealth said:


> Dont make new profile lol we know Indian members here lol
> 
> About your protected terrorists lol first provide good stuff for your own people thn spend on Afghanistan and other countries lol!



There is nothing to Lol about, we provide what we can to the world, atleast we are capable enough to give aid than receiving aid from others In the name of terrorism..... 

the world knows who is supporting terrorism....There is nothing to debate who created taliban, as your head of the state zardari by himslef told it was By ISI , and was a strategic asset to destabilize India, If at all we turned them against you by what you claim, Its your mis management issue...


----------



## IndianNuke

Stealth said:


> Dont make new profile lol we know Indian members here lol
> 
> About your protected terrorists lol first provide good stuff for your own people thn spend on Afghanistan and other countries lol!




Having said that someone made new profile you already know shows you know nothing .. Since this is my 7th post.

Regarding spending in Afganistan etc .. its a political noose to keep check on someone who doesn't know how to behave. 

If you ask politely you may also get a $bn or two .. and ofcourse few more new tents .. 


Live long and prosper \\//


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> hahahha roona tu asay he machatay hoo! jab pakistan 14 F16 aur ziada laylay yaan Drone denay ke America baat karlay tu Isreal kay pichwaray may ja kar uska nappy may guns kar kahtay ho "PLZZ INKO NA DOO"
> 
> llolzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahha ful off BS! when talk about!
> 
> 
> India go for 126 MMRCA but when Pakistan go for 18 F16 (India Start Crying as usual)
> India go for Nuclear sub AWACS etc but when Pakistan ask about Drone (India Start Crying as usual)
> 
> Thats ur india ?? you want to fight with those who fight with just GUN ??? ahahaha
> 
> super duper India missile tech super duper airforce super duper navy lol and still u r 100 times thinking before surgical strike .....
> 
> 
> HAHAHHAHAHAA





> hahhahaha exactly thats why US kick of u aside and provide us more 14 F16 and also agree for Nuclear Deal + 20 Cobra Gunships including missiles lol!
> 
> Keep dreaming urself that US listen ur BS!


Civil Nuke Deal

I Wanna those....... wa wa wa
Who Went after the civil nuke deal??????????


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> Better to watch and read international media news rather watching and listening only Indian meda channels and news paper llol
> 
> maybe its give ur more updates about ur country real information xpect Military hardware buying and only Mumbai Dehli news might be you know rest of country situation lol anyway! good luck india "us usual" lol



I didnt know that ..... Can u please provide the information


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> lol thats what i said your media only showing bad and "GOOD" both of your country but always show "BAD" about your neighbours ... gota point baby ? LOL
> 
> anyway carryon your "Real topic"


And Pakistan Media Reports only the good news about INDIA


----------



## IBRIS

*MODS please merge these threads together:*
http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-...successfully-test-fired-off-orissa-coast.html


----------



## IndianNuke

BJlaowai said:


> Even if some could collect the telemetry data, I dont suppose they will be able to read or use them. These data will be encoded with encription algorithms. People who are conducting these tests know very well that there will be plenty of unwanted guests who will be sniffing around, and will take all precautions to safeguard the classified data.




Or it may be broadcasting "Border" movie 

Just kidding ..


Live long and prosper \\//


----------



## shehbazi2001

BJlaowai said:


> Even if some could collect the telemetry data, I dont suppose they will be able to read or use them. These data will be encoded with encription algorithms. People who are conducting these tests know very well that there will be plenty of unwanted guests who will be sniffing around, and will take all precautions to safeguard the classified data.



Even if coded, the "event" is recorded and timed for subsequent analysis. Combined with Imagery Intelligence and communications that preceded the tests (also during the test), it will become easy to analyse and decode. I shall give you a reference for this and very exact reference,

Go to page 158 of the book, "Aerospace Reconnaissance" by Group Captain Oxlee.


----------



## IndianNuke

Brahmos cleared for Air Force

New Delhi: Aiming to provide the countrys defence with an extra edge, the government last week inked a Rs 11,600-crore agreement that will pave the way for formal induction of the Brahmos missile into the Indian Air Force (IAF), besides giving two more regiments of the supersonic land attack system to the Army. 

While the missile is already in service with the Navy and Army, this is the first time that a surface-to-surface version of the missile will be inducted into the IAF. This will give the IAF a cutting edge over adversaries in the region and will arm it with the capability of taking out enemy radars and other air defence installations without even sending fighters across the border. 

Top sources said the multi-crore agreement with Brahmos Aerospace, a joint venture between the DRDO and Russian company, would enable factory production of advanced versions of the cruise missile that can be launched from aircraft, submarines, ships and land. Capable of attaining speeds between 2.5 and 2.8 mach, Brahmos missiles have a range of about 290 kilometres. In the next couple of years, we will have different versions of the Brahmos in all the three services, sources said.

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## gowthamraj

when India going to test hypersonic version of brahmos??


----------



## Chanakyaa

A List of SAMs in The Indian Arsenal ::

*1. S-125 Neva/Pechora*









> The Isayev S-125 Neva/Pechora (Russian: &#1057;-125 "&#1053;&#1077;&#1074;&#1072;"/"&#1055;&#1077;&#1095;&#1086;&#1088;&#1072;", NATO reporting name SA-3 Goa) Soviet surface-to-air missile system was designed to complement the S-25 and S-75. It has a shorter effective range and lower engagement altitude than either of its predecessors and also flies slower, but due to its two-stage design it is more effective against more maneuverable targets.
> 
> It is also able to engage lower flying targets than the previous systems, and being more modern it is much more resistant to ECM than the S-75. The 5V24 (V-600) missiles reach around Mach 3 to 3.5 in flight, both stages powered by solid fuel rocket motors.



*Status : Operational*

*2. Akash Missile*








> Akash (Sanskrit: &#2310;&#2325;&#2366;&#2358; &#256;k&#257;&#347; "Sky") is India's medium range surface-to-air missile defense system developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and Bharat Electronics Limited(BEL) as part of the Integrated Guided Missile Development Program.[3][4][5] The missile can target aircraft up to 30 km away, at altitudes up to 18,000 m.[6] Akash can be fired from both tracked and wheeled platforms.[1] Akash is said to be capable of both conventional and nuclear warheads, with a reported payload of 60 kg.[2] A nuclear warhead could potentially give the missile the capability to destroy both aircraft and warheads from ballistic missiles. The missile battery is described as being able to track and attack several targets simultaneously.
> 
> An Akash battery comprises four 3D phased array radars and four launchers with three missiles each, all of which are interlinked. Each radar is able to track 16 targets simultaneously and control a launcher with 3 missiles. Hence it is reported to be able to track 64 targets and simultaneously attack any 12 of those targets at one time.
> 
> *The Akash system is comparable to the Patriot system, but unlike the Patriot, Akash is fully mobile and capable of protecting a moving convoy of vehicles. Like the Patriot, the Akash is really an air defence SAM which has been tested in a ballistic missile role.*






*Status : Ordered, Induction*

*3. S-300*








> The S-300 is a series of Russian long range surface-to-air missile systems produced by NPO Almaz, all based on the initial S-300P version. The S-300 system was developed to defend against aircraft and cruise missiles for the Soviet Air Defence Forces. Subsequent variations were developed to intercept ballistic missiles.
> 
> The S-300 system was first deployed by the Soviet Union in 1979, designed for the air defense of large industrial and administrative facilities, military bases, and control of airspace against enemy strike aircraft.
> 
> The project-managing developer of the S-300 is Russian Almaz corporation (government owned, aka "KB-1") which is currently a part of "Almaz-Antei" Air Defense Concern. S-300 uses missiles developed by MKB "Fakel" design bureau (a separate government corporation, aka "OKB-2").
> 
> The S-300 is regarded as one of the most potent anti-aircraft missile systems currently fielded [2]. Its radars have the ability to simultaneously track up to 100 targets while engaging up to 12. S-300 deployment time is five minutes.[3][dead link] The S-300 missiles are sealed rounds and require no maintenance over their lifetime.



*Status : Operational*


*4. Trishul*








> Trishul (Sanskrit &#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2367;&#2358;&#2370;&#2354; meaning trident) is the name of a short range surface-to-air missile developed by India as a part of the Integrated Guided Missile Development Program. It has a range of 9 km and is fitted with a 5.5 kg warhead. Designed to be used against low-level (sea skimming) targets at short range, the system has been developed to defend naval vessels against missiles and also as a short range surface to air missile on land. Guidance consists of three different guiding beams, with the guidance handed over progressively to a narrower beam as the missile approaches the target.
> 
> According to reports, the range of the missile is 12 km and is fitted with a 15 kg warhead. The weight of the missile is 130 kg. The length of the missile is 3.1 m



*5. SPYDER SAM*








> The SPYDER (Surface-to-air PYthon and DERby) is an anti-aircraft missile system developed by Rafael Advanced Defense Systems (with use of Czech Tatra chassis) and using surface-to-air versions of the Python 5 and Derby missiles, also made by Rafael Advanced Defense Systems. It is a quick reaction medium range missile system. SPYDER is capable of engaging aircraft, helicopters, unmanned air vehicles, drones and precision-guided munitions. It provides air defence for fixed assets and for point and area defence for mobile forces in combat areas.





> Aug 18/09: Indian Army&#8217;s QR-SAM. The Times of India reports that India&#8217;s Ministry of Defence has finally given the go-ahead for the army&#8217;s INR 40 billion (about $820 million) Quick-Reaction SAM program. These mobile missiles would protect Indian maneuver elements like armored columns and troop concentrations, as well as important areas and installations. The Army seeks to equip 3 regiments with this contract, which is over twice the size of the IAF&#8217;s 18 squadron purchase.


*
Status : Under Purchase*


*6. PAD and AAD*








> The Indian Ballistic Missile Defense Program is an initiative to develop and deploy a multi-layered Ballistic missile defense system to protect India from missile attacks.[1][2]
> 
> Introduced in light of the ballistic missile threat from Pakistan,[3] it is a two tiered system consisting of two interceptor missiles, namely the Prithvi Air Defence (PAD) missile for high altitude interception, and the Advanced Air Defence (AAD) Missile for lower altitude interception. The two-tiered shield should be able to intercept any incoming missile launched 5,000 kilometers away.[4]



Status : Under Testing, Induction of 2000 Km Missile Defence system by 2012.

*
7. Barak-8 /MR-SAM Program*









> India and Israel agreed to jointly develop a new long range, land-based air defense system to replace the aging Pechora (SA-3 GOA) missiles currently in service with the Indian Air Force. Covering a range of 70 km, the new missile will almost double the range of the 60km vertically launched Barak 8 shipborne missile (also known as Barak NG) currently being developed for the Indian and Israeli Navies under a US$480 million five year program launched in early 2006.
> 
> The new missile system will be based on the medium-range naval air defense missile currently under development for the Indian and Israeli Navies. The naval application of the missile will be integrated with the MF-STAR phased array shipborne radar, which Elta claims to be superior to the SPY-1 AEGIS radar. Overall, the MF-STAR / Barak 8 combination is claimed to be superior to the leading US made systems such as AEGIS or Patriot PAC-3 missile systems.


*
Status : Under Development*

*
8. MBDA Maitri SAM*



> Here's the Maitri short-range surface to air missile (SR-SAM) on display at the MBDA stall. This is the programme that succeeds the defunct Trishul shipborne point-defence missile programme, and is a joint venture between DRDO and MBDA, with developmental feeds from the VL-MICA and Trishul programmes.







*
Status : Under development*

*Future Options :*

1. India has been offered the deadly S-400 and Patriot SAMs.

2. India is Possibly developing MR SAM with Israel

*3. India is also visualizing to develop s Land based SAM , Basd on the Successful Astra BVR Missile.*

Reactions: Like Like:
33


----------



## In God We Trust

Any idea about the S-400? Will India buy it? 
It is one of the best out there.


----------



## In God We Trust



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AVADI

Trishul is not operational it TD.


----------



## Chanakyaa

In God We Trust said:


> Any idea about the S-400? Will India buy it?
> It is one of the best out there.



To the best of my knowldege, India has shown some interest but S400 is not available for sale as of now.

Of course , since we have been offered the PAC 3, once we go for them w would get the offer as India will be one of the First to get the Missile if its willing to buy.

*The Scenario has changed with the Success of the Indian Efforts Namely :*

1. Akash Missile : Has been ordered in Huge Numbers by IAF and IA.
2. PAD and AAD : Possible Deployment by 2012
3. SAM based on Astra BVRAAM.


*INDIAN ARMY SAMS ::*

*1. 2K12 Kub*








> The 2K12 "Kub" (Russian: 2&#1050;12 "&#1050;&#1091;&#1073;"; English: cube) mobile surface-to-air missile system is a Soviet low to medium-level air defence system designed to protect ground forces from air attack. "2&#1050;12" is the GRAU designation of the system. Kub is known in the west by its NATO reporting name "Gainful" as well as the US Department of Defense designation SA-6.
> 
> Each 2K12 battery consists of a number of similar tracked vehicles, one of which carries the 1S91 (SURN vehicle, NATO designation "Straight Flush") 25 kW G/H band radar (range 75 km/47 miles) equipped with a continuous wave illuminator, in addition to an optical sight. The battery usually also includes 4 triple-missile transporter erector launchers (TELs) and 4 trucks each carrying 3 spare missiles and a crane. TEL is based on a GM-578 chassis, while the 1S91 radar vehicle on a GM-568, all developed and produced by MMZ.



*2. 9K35 *





> The 9K35 Strela-10 (Russian: 9&#1050;35 &#171;&#1057;&#1090;&#1088;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;-10&#187;; English: arrow) is a highly mobile, visually-aimed, optical/infra-red guided, low-altitude, short-range surface to air missile system. "9K35" is its GRAU designation; its NATO reporting name is SA-13 "Gopher".



*3. 9K33*







> The 9K33 OSA (Russian: &#1054;&#1089;&#1072;; English: wasp) is a highly mobile, low-altitude, short-range tactical surface-to-air missile system. "9K33" is its GRAU designation. Its NATO reporting name is SA-8 Gecko.




http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3f/9K35_Strieła-10_Darłowo_2.JPG

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KEETARP

Thanks XiNiX
I was looking for this post for quite sometime.

If someone could post operational capabilities of S-300/400 compared with MR - BARAK 8 SAM.

I guess for short range - SPYDER is done deal 
Medium range - AKASh will be inducted
Long range- BARAK 8 or is it s400?????

Also there is talk of DRDO+MBDA joint project - *MAITRI *not sure abt its range and class?????


----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## IBRIS

*S-300PMU (SA-10A GRUMBLE-A)*


The S-300PMU (SA-10A) launch complex consists of a missile battery which includes a battery command post and engagement control centre, the large Clam Shell 3D continuous wave pulse Doppler target acquisition radar, the Flap Lid-A I-band multi-function phased-array trailer-mounted engagement radar with digital beam steering in hardened sites, and up to 12 semi-trailer erector-launchers which mount four tubular missile container-launchers.










The towing unit for the semi-trailer erector-launcher is the KrAZ-260V (6 x 6) tractor truck. The launchers are usually positioned on concrete pads with the trailers being levelled by the use of four hydraulic jacks. An S-300PMU regiment comprises three such batteries and employs the Big Bird 4-meter tall F-band long-range, 3D surveillance and tracking radar at the Regimental command post for initial target detection.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## In God We Trust

S-300 in Action.


----------



## jbond197

Wow!! Will it not be scary for enemy pilots to enter the indian space now.

Phalcon can see them coming and as they try to violate Indian air there goes a SAM and there Enemy's AC is burning ball.. lol.. 

Good Job India!! Keep Going..


----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

@jbond,

Let the 6 falcons arrive and the DRDO Awacs ready...
Let the FGFA be ready to scramble...
Let the Indian AAD be ready to take down all enemy Missiles...
Let the Shaurya be ready sitting in SILOs,
Let Brahmos 2 be ready...

Enter 2020...

my 'Let' (ABOVE)would be a word of past... So will be the 'enemy'S' SLIGHTEST COURAGE TO EVEN THINK TO EYE OUR NATION.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KEETARP

Which version of S300 India has , i doubt the one which is listed above.

Secondly no one posted about MAITRI - DRDO+MBDA joint product


----------



## ironman

We don't have any S-300.


----------



## IBRIS

LT.PRATEEK said:


> Which version of S300 India has , i doubt the one which is listed above.





ironman said:


> We don't have any S-300.



August 1995 the Indian Defense Secretary Nambiar went to Russia to observe tests of the missiles near Moscow. The $1 billion purchase is said to include six S-300 systems, with each combat system consisting of 48 missiles. Reportedly in June 1996 27 S-300 missiles were delivered to India. 




[/IMG]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-300_(missile)


> *India has bought six S-300 batteries in August 1995 for $1 billion, probably the S-300PMU-2 version, believed to consist of 48 missiles*


----------



## FireFighter

The only working anti sam in the Indian Arsenal is the S-300 system. 

The rest are all rubbish. 


Spyder sounds like a good future prospect, but its a long way to go before induction and operational.


----------



## Kompromat

Indeed its a beautifuly presented thread , congratulations xinix.

Now according to my opinion S-300 family is the most potent weapon we have seen yet and this being in India's arsnell will provide effective coverage .

But India faces a problem which is its well spread terrain and it would be very hard to defend that air space.

India can protect the vital installations throuh these systems but they wont be able to protect their full air space unlike Pakistan.

Now The Indian system can be evaded trough low flying aircrafts and avoiding SAM sites which would take prior warning to do so.

The other counter meassure can be Anti Radiation missiles ie MAR-1 which has more range than the low altitude SAM which means that MAR-1 will destroy the sam Site way too long before the Phased array radar will detect the air craft flying extremely low .







Rest of the Long Range SAM sites can be taken out through Air Launched Cruise missiles ie Ra'ad ALCM and Land based systems ie Babur also through BVR Glide Bombs ie H-4.






H-4 BVRB






In case of war with Pakistan these SAM's would not come into use as there would not be any Deep Penetration in Indian Air space by PAF because of its defensive doctrine.

As far as the ABM Defense system is concerned let me tell you " Ballistic Missile cannot be stopped " and all of these systems ie Patriot and THAAD are no more than Scare tactics.

Regards: BB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KEETARP

FireFighter said:


> The only working *anti sam* in the Indian Arsenal is the S-300 system.



*Anti-sam* , My God i never heard of it. I am totally confused of this type of s-300



> Spyder sounds like a good future prospect, but its a* long way *to go before induction and operational.



Sorry to disappoint but short , bcoz deal is already done - First batch is already due in May10 for Air-Force,
Army will place order during upcoming visit of Israel's defence minister. Here is the credible proof from DID (defence industry daily)

India Buys Israeli &#8220;SPYDER&#8221; Mobile Air Defense System



> The rest are all rubbish



If you meant old and outdated , i agree.Bcoz Shortly will be phased out by new SAM system and AKASH.
If you are mocking it bcoz its Russian - then continue and GOOD LUCK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chanakyaa

@firefighter.

Except for Trishul, the remaing are operatioal or will be in max 2 years.

Btw, what is ur definition of a 'rubbish' SAM ?

Akash missile is very successful with 99% kill rate. Ordered by army and IAF , proves that the missile is definately superb...


----------



## Join

FireFighter said:


> The only working anti sam in the Indian Arsenal is the S-300 system.
> 
> The rest are all rubbish.
> 
> 
> Spyder sounds like a good future prospect, but its a long way to go before induction and operational.



really can you say which of our sams are rubbish???


----------



## A$HU

> Future Options :
> 
> 1. India has been offered the deadly S-400 and Patriot SAMs.
> 
> *2. India is Possibly developing MR SAM with Israel
> 
> 3. India is also visualizing to develop s Land based SAM , Basd on the Successful Astra BVR Missile.
> 
> *


@XINIX
Can you elaborate about the last two points or provide a source?


----------



## IndianNuke

shehbazi2001 said:


> Even if coded, the "event" is recorded and timed for subsequent analysis. Combined with Imagery Intelligence and communications that preceded the tests (also during the test), it will become easy to analyse and decode. I shall give you a reference for this and very exact reference,
> 
> Go to page 158 of the book, "Aerospace Reconnaissance" by Group Captain Oxlee.




Read this interesting article 

https://www.cia.gov/library/center-...ence/kent-csi/vol8no4/html/v08i4a03p_0001.htm

Yes it is possible to analyse certain parameters of missile like range and payload information. However, it is not possible to determine the key to the channel assignments nor a list of calibrations. They use what is known as "radio silence" to protect much of the information to be tapped. 

So using telemetry intelligence once can guess the range and payload capacity of missile, it is not possible to obtain the complete information regarding the test.


Live long and prosper .. \\// /


----------



## sancho

LT.PRATEEK said:


> Thanks XiNiX
> I was looking for this post for quite sometime.
> 
> If someone could post operational capabilities of S-300/400 compared with MR - BARAK 8 SAM.
> 
> I guess for short range - SPYDER is done deal
> Medium range - AKASh will be inducted
> Long range- BARAK 8 or is it s400?????
> 
> Also there is talk of DRDO+MBDA joint project - *MAITRI *not sure abt its range and class?????



Barak 8 is a medium range SAM meant for the IN, I am also trying to get more infos about Maitri short range SAM at the moment. All I know so far is, that Trishul SAM was cancelled and the forces wanted a co-development with a foreign company, by using parts of Trishul too. For the meantime IAF evaluated MBDA MICA VL and Rafael Spyder SAM for the SR-SAM class and the Israeli system had won. In my understanding they should try to get a co-development with the Spyder SAM too, but it seems that MBDA and MICA is the basis they want to go with, which is not really logic to me!
Buying Spyder SAM and already form a co-development with Rafael on Barak 8 SAM, would make Maitri co-development very easy, not sure why they want to go to the Europeans instead?


----------



## KEETARP

sancho said:


> Barak 8 is a medium range SAM meant for the IN, I am also trying to get more infos about Maitri short range SAM at the moment. All I know so far is, that Trishul SAM was cancelled and the forces wanted a co-development with a foreign company, by using parts of Trishul too. For the meantime IAF evaluated MBDA MICA VL and Rafael Spyder SAM for the SR-SAM class and the Israeli system had won. In my understanding they should try to get a co-development with the Spyder SAM too, but it seems that MBDA and MICA is the basis they want to go with, which is not really logic to me!
> Buying Spyder SAM and already form a co-development with Rafael on Barak 8 SAM, would make Maitri co-development very easy, not sure why they want to go to the Europeans instead?



Nope , Barak 8 is also meant for Indian Airforce 
land version with 80 kms range .
Check the net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Excellent effort mate, but why there is no Barak-NG?


----------



## Chanakyaa

Thanks for the encouraging feedback friends, i am updating the threads in a few minutes....



Kinetic said:


> Excellent effort mate, but why there is no Barak-NG?



Just added it.


----------



## Chanakyaa

A$HU said:


> @XINIX
> Can you elaborate about the last two points or provide a source?



With Pleasure ...
*
2. Indian and Israel have decided to put in a Codevelopment of a MR SAM :*



> India and Israel will jointly develop a medium-range surface-to-air missile (MR-SAM) in a bid to counter emerging and existing threats to cities and important installations in their countries from enemy aircraft and missiles.
> 
> Akash missile "We are jointly developing a 70-km range MR-SAM in partnership with Israeli companies," senior DRDO scientist Dr Prahlad told reporters on the sidelines of a DRDO function here.
> 
> "We may take around 12 years but the requirement of the services is that they want it (MR-SAM) fast. The only way to make it four to five years is to partner with a country which has already developed some of the hardware. If they have got some hardware and we have got some knowledge, we can do it in 4-5 years," Dr Prahlad said.



*3. The Astra Missile is being Visualised as a Surface-to-Air Missile as well :*



> The missile was again successfully tested on 25 March 2007. *On 27 March the vertical launch of the missile was carried out suggesting the use of the missile as a long range surface to air missile for the Indian Navy to arm its destroyers and frigates and for the Indian Air Force.* [4]



*Edit : I have Updated the First post.*


----------



## prototype

Black Blood said:


> Indeed its a beautifuly presented thread , congratulations xinix.
> 
> Now according to my opinion S-300 family is the most potent weapon we have seen yet and this being in India's arsnell will provide effective coverage .
> 
> But India faces a problem which is its well spread terrain and it would be very hard to defend that air space.
> 
> India can protect the vital installations throuh these systems but they wont be able to protect their full air space unlike Pakistan.
> 
> Now The Indian system can be evaded trough low flying aircrafts and avoiding SAM sites which would take prior warning to do so.
> 
> The other counter meassure can be Anti Radiation missiles ie MAR-1 which has more range than the low altitude SAM which means that MAR-1 will destroy the sam Site way too long before the Phased array radar will detect the air craft flying extremely low .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of the Long Range SAM sites can be taken out through Air Launched Cruise missiles ie Ra'ad ALCM and Land based systems ie Babur also through BVR Glide Bombs ie H-4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H-4 BVRB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case of war with Pakistan these SAM's would not come into use as there would not be any Deep Penetration in Indian Air space by PAF because of its defensive doctrine.
> 
> As far as the ABM Defense system is concerned let me tell you " Ballistic Missile cannot be stopped " and all of these systems ie Patriot and THAAD are no more than Scare tactics.
> 
> Regards: BB



no sir i dont totally agree with u,i dont know which ballistic doctrine is followed in pakistan which says ballistic missiles can never be defended,care to explain me how

and if u think so because india is developing one,then i can only say that 3 of the others nations must b also fool who developed these systems and r installing new posts 

one place i agree with u is that no intercepters r 100% succesful but it can give 90% success,is that bad

though the only place were a ballistic missile interceptors can be substantially compromised is by use of *MIRV's *

and again even after a full proof cover of ballistic interceptors,long to short range sam,if india is unable to protect its every inch of soil,then how come u defend ur entire territory(as said by u) even with out this systems(anti ballistic systems and long range sams)

finally about *ARM's*,it is a common known fact that SAM operators learned to turn their radar off when an ARM was fired at them then turn it back on later, greatly reducing the missile's effectiveness.

though it led to the development of ARM's with INERTIAL GUIDENCE SYSTEM which allows them to remember the radar's location if it is turned off and continue to home into it

though with the advent of mobile sam's it is still possible to fool the ARM'S by turning off radar and swith the positions


all these systems r developed using huge amount of money,sp no one is particularly rich enough to built these toys for the sake of only scaring others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

> all these systems r developed using huge amount of money,sp no one is particularly rich enough to built these toys for the sake of only scaring others



Very logical. 
Hope That PAF/PA wake up and soon Try to match up the Indian Edge in SAM Technology and the Huge Arsenal and its NOT possible till u continue to cook ur own fantasies of *"f16 = one medicine for all ailments"*


----------



## sancho

LT.PRATEEK said:


> Nope , Barak 8 is also meant for Indian Airforce
> land version with 80 kms range .
> Check the net


Right, one more reason why I don't understand that Maitri SAM is not co-developed with Rafael. Don't forget that the Spyder SAM uses the Python V short range missiles, which means we could use a version of Maitri as an A2A missile in combo with Astra missile for our fighters.


----------



## Vinashi_JagjitSinghArora

Great Thread!! Any New Videos on Akash??


----------



## Chanakyaa

I will post videos soon.


----------



## Dark Angel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

India Has the Future Weapon : SPYDER SAM !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

*Akash SAM in ACTION ::*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

*PAD/AAD BMD in Action*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

The BMD Radar ::

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

The PAD Missile ::

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianNuke

Prithvi Target Missile Failure Due to Flight Control Component Failure, No Design Problems: Investigators 


Thursday, April 01, 2010
Prithvi Target Missile Failure Due to Flight Control Component Failure, No Design Problems: Investigators 
The embarrassing malfunction of the Prithvi target missile that ended up aborting India's Advanced Air Defence (AAD) interceptor missile test on March 15, was caused by the material malfunction of a minor component in the flight control system, scientists associated with the investigation have told LiveFist. While analysis is still on to confirm precisely which component or components failed -- resulting in the Prithvi aborting ascent towards desired altitude and instead diving towards the Bay of Bengal -- the investigation team has put it down to poor quality assurance, a malady that caused a lot of heartache in the last few years.

Quality control is aggravating things immeasurably in India's missile programme. Missiles that are absolutely fine on the drawing board -- and successful in most tests -- are ending up with a dud reputation as a result of poor quality assurance of minor components, some of them laughably minor, but thunderingly significant at ballistic missile velocities, as was made shudderingly clear in the Agni-III's disastrous debut test and the Agni-2 test in November last year.



LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Prithvi Target Missile Failure Due to Flight Control Component Failure, No Design Problems: Investigators


----------



## illuminatidinesh

Rubbish?????????


> The only working anti sam in the Indian Arsenal is the S-300 system.
> 
> The rest are all rubbish.
> 
> 
> Spyder sounds like a good future prospect, but its a long way to go before induction and operational.



Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) Akash Medium Altitude Surface-to-Air Missile System


Development
AKASH, developed as a part of Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme (IGMDP) initiated by India in 1983, is an all weather medium range surface to air missile system having a multi- directional, multi target area defence capability. The weapon can simultaneously engage several air targets in a fully autonomous mode of operations.

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has fully realized and integrated Mark-I Version of Akash Weapon system. DRDL, Hyderabad has been responsible for system integration and missile development, LRDE Banglaore for radar development , R&DE Pune for launcher,CVRDE for Tracked Vehicles, ARDE for Warhead, and HEMRL for Propellants. Extensive tests of the Weapon system have proved the consistency of various sub systems of the flight and ground elements thereby confirming accuracy, robustness and reliability.

The flight and ground elements of the weapon system are integrated in a plug and fight architecture. The hardware and software integration of various weapon system elements permits autonomous management of air defence functions such as programmable surveillance, target detection, target acquisition, tracking, identification, threat evaluation, prioritization, assignment and engagement. The weapon system can simultaneously engage multiple air targets in a fully autonomous mode of operation.Command and control nodes, communication links, self propelled launchers and sensors are integrated to achieve these functionalities. The system is designed to enable integration with other air defence command and control networks through secure communication links. The system is also provided with advanced ECCM Features at various levels. The weapon system is cost effective relative to equivalent systems in the market. The weapon system has cross &#8211; country mobility and has air, road and rail deployability.

The first trial firings occurred in 1990, with the 10th test in September 1998. As of August 2006, the Akash system has been tested 16 times since January 2005, including two crossing targets taken with live warheads. Akash has multiple-targeting handling capacity, with digitally coded command guidance. Demonstration of simultaneous target intercept capability against two live aerial targets was successfully conducted in Nov 2005



Akash Air force launcher

AKash Launcher
Description

The Akash Weapon System architecture is based on a Group Headquarters and a number of batteries. The system is customized on tracked or wheeled chassis to provide area air defense against multifarious air treats to mobile, semi-mobile and static vulnerable forces and areas. The Akash air defence group sanitizes a large volume of air space over the combat zone. The system can be operated either in the autonomous mode or in the Group Mode. The Akash Group consists of surveillance radars, Control Centres, phased array tracking and missile guidance radars, launchers and ground support equipment.

Surveillance Sensor (3 D CAR) is capable of detecting and tracking aerial targets upto a range of 150kms and altitude of 18 kms. It provides coordinates in three dimensions of upto 200 targets to the Group Control Centre (GCC) through secure communication links. The data is used to cue the weapon control radar.

Control Centers at the group (GCC) and the battery (BCC) have ruggedised computers where real time air picture from various sensors is integrated and data is processed. Decision support software carries out threat

analysis and generates options for commanders. Automated target assignment and launch commands are generated for optional engagement in kill Zone.

C 4 I software specially designed to meet Indian defence requirements, provides fusion of air pictures from various sensors, automatic tracking of air targets, designation of track numbers to different targets, identification of friend or foe, automatic assignment of target to GW batteries, automatic selection of launcher and decision support system for commander for launch and control of missiles. This feature also drastically reduces the requirement of manpower for operation of the system as the complete operations from target detection to engagement are hands free. The advanced battle management software has been extensively field tested under realistic combat development conditions using multiple live targets. The system can also be integrated with legacy or futuristic radars and networks.

Multifunction phased array radar variants have been configured on BMP and T-72 based tracked vehicle. The tracking and missile guidance radar configuration consists of a slewable phased array antenna of more than 4000 elements, spectrally pure TWT transmitter, two stage superhetrodyne correlation receiver for three channels, high speed digital signal processor, real time management computer and a powerful radar data processor. The system has multiple target handling capability from any direction. Each radar can simultaneously engage four targets and guide eight missiles in ripple mode. The radar has advanced ECCM features.

Akash launcher carries three ready to fire Akash missiles. It is interfaced with BCC via line or radio, is fully automatic and remotely controllable, has a microprocessor controlled electromechanical servo system and is capable of checkout and auto launch of the missiles. It has its own built in GTE power source and can also be operated by DC power from housed DC batteries.

The surveillance radar, launcher and control centre have been configured on T-72 and low bed trailer (Wheeled) chassis. Significant customization to user requirements has been incorporated. Akash surface-to-air missile has a launch weight of 720kg, diameter 350mm and a length of 5.8m. Its integral Ram Rocket propulsion provides all the way thrusting to a range of 25-30 km with a velocity of 600-700m/s from 1.5 km onwards. The Ram jet system enables powered intercept, high maneuverability, much higher terminal velocities, high average speed, lesser reaction time, lower flight time and better engagements of receeder targets vis-&#224;-vis boost coast type of missiles. It also has wider no escape zones. The digital autopilot and guidance system are microprocessor based.

The missile has all the way command guidance for full range of operation. The missile uses state-of-art integral ram jet rocket propulsion system and the onboard digital autopilot ensures syability and cintrol. Electro-pneumatic servo actuation system controls cruciform wings for quick response, and thermal batteries provide onboard power supply. The Radio Proximity Fuse has advanced signal processing features. Together with the prefragmented warhead and safety arming mechanism, a high kill probability of maneuvering targets flying upto 600m/s is achieved. The missile has number of safety and abort features ensuring its safe handling and operations. The missiles do not require any maintenance in the field as it is fully integrated in the factory.

Akash Ground Support system is designed for high reliability and maintainability. The system has built in diagnostics and checkout systems with card level fault diagnostics and field replacement. The system has built in simulator for operators training.



3D-CAR




BLR

Status
The weapon system designs have been fine tuned through number of development tests. Extensive field trials of the system were conducted by the services (both Army & Air Force) to include mobility cum performance checks at Pokharan (Rajasthan),in realistic combat conditions in desert terrain, the complete group of Akash Weapon System was fielded and its mobility and functionality assessed. These trials have beencarried out on equipment mounted on modified T-72 chassis. The extensive field trials included post mobility performance assessment and metering of time of into and out of action which is critical for mobile air defence. The rigorous trials have established the ruggedness of various electronic and mechanical packages of the ground systems. Also the response of the Akash weapon system to various air threat scenarios has been assessed in detail. The tests have conclusively proved the combat worthiness of hardware and software integration of Akash weapon system. The immunity of Akash weapon system to electronic countermeasure environment was separately tested and proven at an Indian Air Force base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illuminatidinesh

SUPPORT VEHICLES

To enable the Akash group to perform self-sufficient in the combat zone, a number of supporting specialist vehicles have been designed and developed. They are mobile and field-worthy. Their design is based on the role and task to be performed and the vehicles are accordingly allocated to the Group HQ, the Batteries, Assembly Line Area and the Field maintenance workshop.

Some of the vehicles are: the Missile Transportation Vehicle (MTV), the Transportation and Loading Vehicle (TLV), the Mobile Station for Missile Checkout (MSMC) Vehicle, the Air Compressor Vehicle (ACV), the Power Supply vehicles (GPSV, BPSV), the Engineering Support, Maintenance and Repair vehicles (GEM, BEM) and a few others. These specialist vehicles assemble and prepare missiles, deliver them to Batteries, carry maintenance spares and fuel, and provide logistical engineering support. Their allocation provides for flexibility and self-sufficiency to the whole Akash Group.
MTV
GPSV Power
MSMC
TLV


----------



## illuminatidinesh

RADARS

The Akash Group comprises a set of surveillance radars, one at the Group HQ and the other as part of the Battery. The tracking &#8211;cum-guidance radar is only at the Battery level.

3D Central Acquisition Radar (3D CAR ) is a long-range surveillance sensor interfaced with the GCC. It provides azimuth, range and height of targets. It is capable of detecting ,tracking and processing more than 200 tracks


3D Central Acquisition Radar (3D CAR )


Battery Surveillance Radar (BSR)



The Battery Surveillance Radar (BSR) is a track vehicle based, long range sensor, interfaced with the BCC. It can detect and track upto 40 targets in range and azimuth.




The Battery Level Radar (BLR) is a phased array, multi-function sensor interfaced with the BCC. It acquires and tracks upto 20 targets in range, azimuth and height. Slewable and mobile, the BLR also tracks and guides upto eight missiles simultaneously towards the targets assigned by the BCC.


Battery Level Radar (BLR)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illuminatidinesh

C4I CENTRES

The C4I centres are the nerve centres of the Akash group. The Group Control Centre (GCC) commands and controls four batteries. It is at the apex of the weapon system organization and interfaces with ground and airborne sensors. It establishes links with four Battery Control Centres and acts as the command and control headquarters of the Group. The GCC conducts air defense operations in a large area, in coordination with the overall air defense set-up in a zone of operations. It is based on a single mobile platform, which is self-sufficient in terms of power, communications and essential utilities for continuous operations.


Group Control Centre (GCC)

C4I centre


The Battery Control Centre (BCC) is based on a tank vehicle for enhanced cross-country mobility. At one level, it functions as the junior partner of the GCC, while in its independent (autonomous) role, it is self-sufficient to conduct air defense operations of the Battery, in coordination with the overall air defense set-up in an area of operation. The BCC interfaces with the external C&R agencies and with a dedicated set of sensors and launchers


Battery Control Centre (BCC)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illuminatidinesh

Hope this helps???????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

illuminatidinesh said:


> Hope this helps???????????






My friend it dosent help numskulls who dont wanna understand.......some ppl understand when a live demo is given

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

Good addition dinesh.
Keep going.

If someone has Akash Pics do post it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ADT

This is the tenth thread you titled _Feel the Might_

I still haven't felt anything yet.


----------



## Join

XiNiX said:


> Good addition dinesh.
> Keep going.
> 
> If someone has Akash Pics do post it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Video: Akash SAM trials, test-firings

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chanakyaa

> This is the tenth thread you titled Feel the Might
> 
> I still haven't felt anything yet.



what can i do if ur senses are at fault ?
Go to a Doctor.. may Be.

*Praveen and Join.... What can i say.. Mind Blowing pics !!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranveer

sorry for this may be kiddish question....

I was just seeing PAD interception of dhanush missile...
Now i had a question that is it possible that the attacking missile during its flight path may also be tracking any missile coming towards it to destroy it? second if yes what would it use to track may be a video camera or infrared or radar or mmw,,, dont know about all those things...
just had a scenarion in my mind like cutting a kite with another kite and u can always take your kite safe with moving on sides or down and not taking pech...

If the above scenario could be true that the attacking missile can take aversive action on detecting an incoming missile towards it. What could the defensive missile and attacking missiles do to do their work successfully..
U can take like an areoplane dogfight or something...

Please technical and logical answers..

Thanx


----------



## illuminatidinesh

Hey Guys Wait For me..............


OPERATIONAL SCENARIOS


The Akash Group is extremely flexible in employment and deployment. It is best employed as a Group. However, Batteries can be employed on independent tasks if required. This is called the Autonomous Mode.

The four Batteries can be deployed in various geometric formations, as suited to the vulnerable area being protected and the extent desired to be sanitized from enemy air threat.

Similarly, the Battery can deploy its launchers in a way as to be optimal for target engagement as the threat is perceived ab-initio or as it evolves during combat. Mobility enables quick redeployment and the sensors can be so positioned as to achieve the optimum kill zone.


Launch of AKASH MISSILE

The Akash Group and Batteries can protect static, semi-mobile as well as mobile assets. These may be critical national assets in the hinterland or large armour formations thrusting into the enemy territory.

The GCC and the BCCs must be deployed in a manner, which will provide a clear line of sight (LOS) to the batteries, which may be placed upto a maximum of 30km away from it. This requires the mast of the communication antenna to be raised to the required appropriate height.

The 3D CAR antenna vehicle must be placed keeping in mind the screening constraints. The antenna vehicle needs to be aligned accurately by knowing its position and orientation with respect to the north. This information is made available to the CAR computer from ALNS. Care has been taken to align the antenna with the mounting of the ALNS and the system has been calibrated. The leveling of the antenna needs to be accurate in order to avoid any tilt, which would introduce a bias.

The BSR is also provided with ALNS to measure its latitude, longitude and orientation with respect to true north. This information is required by both GCC and the computer of the BSR.

The BLR is also provided with ALNS to measure its latitude and longitude and orientation with respect to the true north. This information is required by GCC, BCC and BLR computers.


The ASPL is a mobile launch system for missiles. It is based on a tracked vehicle and carries three prepared missiles for launch. The equipment operates fully automatically and is remotely controlled by the BCC (Battery Control Center) which may be upto 500m away. Control is effected via radio or line links. ALNS system of ASPL is also connected to its computer.





Akash has an advanced automated functioning capability. The 3D CAR automatically starts tracking targets at a distance of around 150 km providing early warning to the system and operators. The target track information is transferred to GCC. GCC automatically classifies the target. BSR starts tracking targets around a range of 100km. This data is transferred to GCC. The GCC performs multi-radar tracking and carries out track correlation and data fusion. Target position information is sent to the BLR which uses this information to acquire the targets.

The BCC which can engage a target(s) from the selected list at the earliest point of time is assigned the target in real time by the GCC. The availability of missiles and the health of the missiles are also taken into consideration during this process. Fresh targets are assigned as and when intercepts with assigned targets are completed. A single shot kill probability of 88&#37; has been achieved by the system taking into consideration various parameters of the sensors, guidance command, missile capabilities and kill zone computations.

There are a number of possibilities for deploying Akash weapon system in autonomous mode and in group mode for neutralizing the threat profiles with defined multi-target engagement scenarios. In the Group mode we can have number of configurations to defend vulnerable areas depending upon nature and expected threat pattern, characteristics of threat. Similarly, multiple batteries in autonomous mode can be deployed to defend vulnerable areas/points.


Box configuration

Each battery is placed such that the four BCCs effectively cover the corner of a box of side 62 km. Each battery is defended by the other two adjacent batteries and the GCC is well within the coverage of all the four batteries. Full 360-degree radar coverage can be obtained without slewing the tracking radar. This deployment pattern can defend an area of 62km x 62km.


Box configuration
Linear array configuration

All the BCCs are arranged in a straight line. GCC can be placed such that the distance between GCC and each BCC never exceeds more than 30km. This type of pattern can defend a coverage zone with maximum length in any direction. It covers an area of 98km x 44km. This deployment pattern can act as air defense support to large extended moving columns.



Linear array configuration
Trapezoidal configuration

The placement of batteries is such that they are at the corner of a trapezoid. This pattern gives defense to the largest area as compared to any other pattern of deployment. This pattern can defend an area of size 5000 square km.

The Diamond and Semi-circles are other variations that can be adopted.



Trapezoidal configuration
Within each Battery the launchers can be sited in various configurations. Thus the battery can also adopt the Box, the Linear, the Trapezoid or other geometries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illuminatidinesh

Akash missile multi-target area defense capability

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Join

XiNiX said:


> what can i do if ur senses are at fault ?
> Go to a Doctor.. may Be.
> 
> *Praveen and Join.... What can i say.. Mind Blowing pics !!*



here you go with some more buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hillman32

Whatever DRDO produced is nothing but long list of disappointments.

S300 series of Russia and Arrow from Israel are capable weapon systems. However, S300 series is aging with the each passing day.

I think F-16s, of PAF, have enough gadgetry in their electronic banks which could defeat these AD missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

gowthamraj said:


> when India going to test hypersonic version of brahmos??



By 2014/15.


----------



## Storm Force

Hill man. 

Just exactly HOW MANY battles will a small fleet of AGING F16s going to win on their own. 

PAF has 50 F16s yes just 50 not 500... 

Yet Pakistanis answer to every Indian threat is F16.. 

Read the thread again you will see that DRDO HAL are now working very closely with dozens of missle projects with Israel and Russia 

Akash (Indian) 
Spyder Israeli
S300 Russian 
AND the new PRITHVI ADD *(indian)
Barak 2 (indo isreali)

Means new 4th generation SAMS in all ranges and speeds 

very impressive range of systems being inducted by india


----------



## jagjitnatt

hillman32 said:


> Whatever DRDO produced is nothing but long list of disappointments.
> 
> S300 series of Russia and Arrow from Israel are capable weapon systems. However, S300 series is aging with the each passing day.
> 
> I think F-16s, of PAF, have enough gadgetry in their electronic banks which could defeat these AD missiles.



And you produce what? Oh I forgot. Nothing.

Akash is a world-class SAM and there are loads of documents, test documenting the same. So comment only when you know something.


----------



## Babur Han

In this Year officially start the Development of a turkish Anti-Radiation UAV. The Capabillities of this UAV shuld be similar like the israeli Harop. The UAV should have a Range up to 500 km and use a INS/GPS Navigation System. It can fly a preprogrammed Path and search with it's passive Radar Seeker for active Radars. If the Radar is detected the UAV attacking the Radar in a Top Attack. For Terminal Guidence the UAV should be equippt with IIR - Seeker and can be controlled by a RF - Datalink from an Operator on the Ground.

This SEAD UAV could be a usefull Solution for PAF against Indian SAM Sites near the Border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Linkin park

Kinetic said:


> By 2014/15.



Thats quiet a long time......


----------



## Kinetic

hillman32 said:


> Whatever DRDO produced is nothing but long list of disappointments.
> 
> S300 series of Russia and Arrow from Israel are capable weapon systems. However, S300 series is aging with the each passing day.



Disappointment for whom? 

DRDO produces SAM that ca destroy a ballistic missile upto 80 km away from the Earth! DRDO produces missile that is enough agile to destroy a ballistic missile in its terminal phase. IAF ordered 1000 Akash missiles produced by DRDO. 



> I think F-16s, of PAF, have enough gadgetry in their electronic banks which could defeat these AD missiles.



Indian SAMs will hardly get F-16s to destroy because SU-30MKI, LCA, Mig-29MKI, Mirage-2009 will get them first. The SAMs and EW systems in India's arsenal is way more advanced than that of F-16s in PAF's service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

Skywalker1983 said:


> In this Year officially start the Development of a turkish Anti-Radiation UAV. The Capabillities of this UAV shuld be similar like the israeli Harop. The UAV should have a Range up to 500 km and use a INS/GPS Navigation System. It can fly a preprogrammed Path and search with it's passive Radar Seeker for active Radars. If the Radar is detected the UAV attacking the Radar in a Top Attack. For Terminal Guidence the UAV should be equippt with IIR - Seeker and can be controlled by a RF - Datalink from an Operator on the Ground.
> 
> This SEAD UAV could be a usefull Solution for PAF against Indian SAM Sites near the Border.



Let Turkey develop it first that talk about Pakistan getting it! Totally unrelated! Is there any indication that PAF is going to buy that? lol Next an Indian may say France is developing Neuron and India can destroy Pakistani SAM sites with it! Though Neuron has nothing to do with India!


----------



## hillman32

who deleted my post and WHY ??


----------



## hillman32

jagjitnatt said:


> And you produce what? Oh I forgot. Nothing.
> 
> Akash is a world-class SAM and there are loads of documents, test documenting the same. So comment only when you know something.




we do not need to assemble a rigmarole of SAM and then keep telling lies about it. 

Soon in next war (war of waters) you can see the efficiency of your Akash........Kash


----------



## Kinetic

hillman32 said:


> we do not need to assemble a rigmarole of SAM and then keep telling lies about it.
> 
> Soon in next war (war of waters) you can see the efficiency of your Akash........Kash



You don't need to wait for next war, watch the videos of Akash from Youtube, you will understand your mistakes. IAF ordered 1000 Akash missiles. IA will order more.


----------



## Chanakyaa

@ Kinetic Dont waste ur Time on a kid who needs some education...
Forgive him.. we all started in a similar way.

@HillMan... As Kinetic Wisely suggested, just have a look at Infra Red Cam Video.


----------



## hillman32

I saw the video. thanks for telling that.

Its impressive if it is true.

I think RESULTS may differ in Tests and in Real War Conditions.

Destroying a decoy target is easy but homing and hitting an F-16 may be difficult


----------



## Chanakyaa

The Videos you saw are Released by DRDO.
Very Authentic.

Besides, In Any Test what else proof any one can Give ?


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> Whatever DRDO produced is nothing but long list of disappointments.
> 
> S300 series of Russia and Arrow from Israel are capable weapon systems. However, S300 series is aging with the each passing day.
> 
> I think F-16s, of PAF, have enough gadgetry in their electronic banks which could defeat these AD missiles.


S300 is aging and F-16 is ?????????????
U and ur F-16 r rejuvenating as each day passes?
Come on kid Go first take some lessons before trying things. Good luck
I am Questioning u directly now. Would u be kind enough to detail those gadgets in the banks please?
Am waiting


----------



## DMLA

here is the barak 8 pic from paris last year:







another one:



compared to barak (used by IN for point defence):






It would seem that barak 8 ER should have a range > 70km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Napalm

Hi guys where is this thread 
Feel the IT muscle- Indian Supercomputers

i refreshed the thread then it shows this!!

*No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator*


----------



## Chanakyaa

Missiles are the First Choice as an Offensive Weapons and Depice the capability of a nation to deliver warheads.

But in the Indian Scenario, Due to its "NFU" Policy its quite Important that The Missiles Are Safe and Capable of Surviving the First Strike.

*India has a variety of Missiles That Are Now CANTSTERISED and can be Even Launched From Underground SILOS, if needed.*

A missile canister for storing, transporting and launching missiles includes inner and outer skins and a compression resistant honeycomb type material between the skins. An alternative embodiment on the missile canister has an epoxy syntactic foam material between the skins of the cells which are attached one to another by threaded fasteners which cooperate with tapped holes in the cell walls.

Here We Go....

*1. The UnMatched Brahmos 1*










> BrahMos is a supersonic cruise missile that can be launched from submarines, ships, aircraft or land. It is a joint venture between India's Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and Russia's NPO Mashinostroeyenia who have together formed the BrahMos Aerospace Private Limited.
> 
> The acronym BrahMos is perceived as the confluence of the two nations represented by two rivers, the Brahmaputra of India and the Moskva of Russia. It travels at speeds of Mach 2.5 to 2.8. It is about three-and-a-half times faster than the U.S.A's subsonic Harpoon[2] cruise missile. A hypersonic version of the missile is also presently under development (Lab Tested with 5.26 Mach Speed).[3]
> 
> Though India had wanted the BrahMos to be based on a mid range cruise missile, namely P-700 Granit, instead Russia opted for the shorter range sister of the missile, P-800 Oniks, in order to comply with MTCR restrictions, to which Russia is a signatory. Its propulsion is based on the Russian missile, and guidance has been developed by BrahMos Corp.
> 
> *It Has Supersonic Speeds and is Virtually Un Destroyable due to Its Speed and Altitude Combination*




*2. Shaurya Missile : The First of Its KIND - a Hybrid Missile*





> The Shaurya missile (Sanskrit: Valour) is a short-range surface-to-surface ballistic missile developed by DRDO of India for use by the Indian Army. It has a range of 600 km and is capable of carrying a payload of one-tonne conventional or nuclear warhead. The Shaurya missile provides India with a significant second strike capability[44].
> 
> Shaurya Missile is considered a land version of the Sagarika. *This missile is stored in a composite canister just like the BrahMos supersonic cruise missile. The composite canister makes the missile much easier to store for long periods without maintenance as well as to handle and transport.* It also houses the gas generator to eject the missile from the canister before its solid propellant motors take over to hurl it at the intended target. Shaurya missiles can remain hidden or camouflaged in underground silos from enemy surveillance or satellites till they are fired from the special storage-cum-launch canisters.
> 
> DRDO Defence scientists admit that given Shaurya's limited range at present, either the silos will have to be constructed closer to India's borders or longer-range missiles will have to be developed. The Shaurya system will require some more tests before it becomes fully operational in two-three years. Moreover, defense scientists say the high-speed, two-stage Shaurya has high maneuverability which also makes it less vulnerable to existing anti-missile defense systems.[45]. When Anti-Ballistic Missile Systems AAD and PAD are to be tested again, the Shaurya invulnerability to anti-missile systems will be tested. The DRDO scientists also have said that if Shaurya is successful and manages to avoid anti ballistic missile radars then the missile can even be used to improve the AAD and PAD systems.



*Dr. Saraswat's Disclosure over Shaurya : *



> Air and land-based nuclear weapons are delivered to their targets by fighter aircraft and ballistic missiles, respectively. Since these can be knocked out by an enemy first strike, the most reliable nuclear deterrent has traditionally been underwater, missiles hidden in a submarine.
> 
> V K Saraswat, the DRDO chief and Scientific Advisor to the Defence Minister, revealed to Business Standard at the ongoing Defexpo 2010, &#8220;We have designed the Shaurya so that it can be launched from under water as easily as from land. The gas-filled canister that houses the missile fits easily into a submarine. The underwater leg of the nuclear triad needs to be totally reliable and needs a state-of-the-art missile.&#8221;
> 
> India&#8217;s undersea deterrent had so far revolved around the K-15 ballistic missile, built with significant help from Russia. The K-15 was to equip the INS Arihant, India&#8217;s lone nuclear-powered submarine, which is being constructed in Visakhapatnam. But now, after rigorous underwater testing, the Shaurya could be the mainstay of Arihant&#8217;s arsenal.
> 
> 
> &#8220;The Shaurya was developed from ground up as a submarine-capable missile,&#8221; confirms Dr Prahlada, the top DRDO scientist responsible for liaising with the military. &#8220;Every piece of technology for fitting it in a submarine is already in place.&#8221;
> 
> Shortly before the Defexpo 2010, Dr Saraswat had publicly stated that India&#8217;s missile technology was ahead of China&#8217;s and Pakistan&#8217;s.
> 
> Now top DRDO scientists have revealed that the Shaurya is not a ballistic missile, as it has been thought to be; it is actually a hypersonic cruise missile, which never leaves the atmosphere.
> 
> A ballistic missile is like a stone being lobbed towards a target. Rockets toss it upwards and towards the target; after the rocket burns out, gravity pulls the missile warhead down towards the target. Buffeted by wind and re-entry forces, accuracy is a problem; and, since the ballistic missile&#8217;s path is predictable, shooting it down is relatively easy.
> 
> The Shaurya has none of these issues. Its solid-fuel, two-stage rocket accelerates the missile to six times the speed of sound before it reaches an altitude of 40 kilometers (125,000 feet), after which it levels out and cruises towards the target, powered by its onboard fuel.
> 
> While ballistic missiles cannot correct their course midway, the Shaurya is an intelligent missile. Onboard navigation computers kick in near the target, guiding the missile to the target and eliminating errors that inevitably creep in during its turbulent journey.
> 
> *The Shaurya, say DRDO sources, will strike within 20-30 metres of its target after travelling 750 kilometres.*
> 
> *Conventional cruise missiles, like the American Tomahawk and the Indo-Russian Brahmos, offer similar accuracy. But their air-breathing engines carry them along slowly, rendering them vulnerable to enemy aircraft and missiles. The Shaurya&#8217;s solid-fuel, air-independent engine propels it along at hypersonic speeds, leaving enemy fighters and missiles far behind.*
> 
> *&#8220;I would say the Shaurya is a hybrid propulsion missile&#8221;, says Dr Saraswat. &#8220;Like a ballistic missile, it is powered by solid fuel. And, like a cruise missile, it can guide itself right up to the target.&#8221;*
> 
> Making the Shaurya even more capable is its ability to manoeuvre, following a twisting path to the target that makes it very difficult to shoot it down. In contrast, a ballistic missile is predictable; its trajectory gives away its target and its path to it.



*3. Sagarika*





> Sagarika (Sanskrit: Wave / Born from the Ocean) is a nuclear capable submarine-launched ballistic missile with a range of 750 km. This missile has a length of 8.5 meters, weighs seven tonnes and can carry a pay load of up to 500 kg.[46]. The development of this missile started in 1991. The first confirmation about the missile came in 1998[47]. The development of the underwater missile launcher know as the Project 78 (P78) was completed in 2001. This was handed over to the Indian Navy for trials. The missile was successfully test fired thrice. The Indian Navy plans to introduce the missile into service by the end of 2010. Sagarika missile is being integrated with the Advanced Technology Vessel that is expected to begin sea trials by 2009.[48] Sagarika will form part of the triad in India's nuclear deterrence and will provide with retaliatory nuclear strike capability.[49]
> 
> Sagarika has already been test-fired from an underwater pontoon, but now DRDO is planning a full-fledged test of the missile from a submarine and for this purpose may use the services of a Russian sub-marine.[50]. Eventually it could be introduced into as many as 5 ballistic missile submarines.










*4. Nirbhay Missile :*








> Nirbhay (Sanskrit: &#2344;&#2367;&#2352;&#2381;&#2349;&#2351;, Nirbhy "Dauntless/Fearless") is a long range, subsonic cruise missile being developed in India. The missile will have a range of 1000 km and will arm three services, the Indian Army, Indian Navy and the Indian Air Force.[1]
> 
> *The Nirbhay will be able to be launched from multiple platforms on land, sea and air. The missile is being developed by the Advanced Systems Laboratory, a division of DRDO and after finalizing the design, the technology required for the missile is being developed.*
> 
> The first test flight of the missile is expected in the year 2010.[2] Nirbhay will be a terrain hugging, stealth missile[3] capable of delivering 24 different types of warheads depending on mission requirements and will use inertial navigation system for guidance.[4] Nirbhay will supplement Brahmos in the sense that it would enable delivery of warheads farther than the 300 km range of Brahmos.




*Future Work :*

1. Soon we will witness a Canisterised version of Agni 3 and angi 5
2. All Future Indian Missiles will be Canisterised.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Chanakyaa

Your words are so encouraging intellect.
Welcome to PDf.

i had the exact idea, u just suggested.. Stay tuned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Napalm

Hi guys where is this thread
Feel the IT muscle- Indian Supercomputers

i refreshed the thread then it shows this!!

No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

*=> XINIX <=*

You are really Rocking man!!!
Hat's off...


----------



## Chanakyaa

Naplam,
some wise mod has merged that thread with 'indian economy and updgtes'


----------



## Napalm

XiNiX said:


> Naplam,
> some wise mod has merged that thread with 'indian economy and updgtes'



What to do? i'l really appreciate your work man! you told that u are an engineer! where do u work and what's your major?
I'm also an engineer dude... Nowadays lot's of Engineers everywhere in India..
Engineers are Building Block of our Nation 
Waiting for more post from you!! 

Regards
PHR


----------



## Chanakyaa

A mod has merged that thread with 'indian economy and updates'
supercomputer and economic update?


----------



## Napalm

XiNiX said:


> A mod has merged that thread with 'indian economy and updates'
> supercomputer and economic update?



Those things are out of our hand!!! What to do?



Just take it lite, i know it will be hard to collect data and put those things orderly.. and they transfered without reason...


----------



## desiman

man your in great form XINIX lol you should start playing in the Kings 11 punjab, they need you badly lol Great posting brother


----------



## Chanakyaa

Hey desi.. I always love ur words..
Thanks dude.


----------



## desiman

XiNiX said:


> Hey desi.. I always love ur words..
> Thanks dude.



Thanks bro, same here, your threads are quite nice and dont worry about the stupid criticism, I got your back  keep the threads coming


----------



## manish123

Shaurya and brahmos are not only leading edge but bleeding edge technology.Great work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMLA

dunno if this was reported in the news thread......

Brahmos making waves 

link: BrahMos attracts delegators at DIMDEX 10 :: Brahmand.com



> NEW DELHI (BNS): BrahMos Aerospace has grabbed the most media attention at the opening day of 2nd Doha International Maritime and Defence Exhibition (DIMDEX) on Monday, compared to any other South Asian defence establishment.
> 
> "The 100% success achieved in recent times in the firing of missiles from different platforms was a matter of immense pride to its developers, Gulf Times quoted CEO and MD of BrahMos Aerospace, Dr A S Pillai as saying.
> 
> Recently, Indian Navy has successfully tested the BRAHMOS missile from a vertical launcher fitted in a moving warship INS Ranvir.
> 
> All tests proved in no uncertain terms that BRAHMOS cruise missile travels three times faster than sound and renowned missile experts have certified the equipment as one of the fastest missiles developed ever, he added.
> 
> The supersonic cruise missile has a flight range of 290 km with a maximum speed of 2.8 Mach.
> 
> Again, its ability to be fired from different kinds of platforms makes it very unique, he said.
> 
> The BRAHMOS missile operates on Fire and Forget principle and it has been launched from multiple platforms based on land, sea, sub-sea and air against sea and land targets.
> 
> According to the media report, when queried about the missile's significance in a strategic region as the Middle East, Pillai said it could be effectively used for sea operations in the event of hostilities.
> 
> _At the opening day, officials from Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) defence team visited the BrahMos pavilion_. The visit of HH the Heir Apparent Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad al-Thani soon after the inauguration was a big boost to each of us associated with the project, said Pillai.
> 
> The BRAHMOS missile is a Joint Venture between Indias Defence Research and Development Organisation and Russias NPO Mashinostroeyenia who have together formed the BrahMos Aerospace Private Limited.



yakhont seeker from ausairpower:



Can't imagine how complex the new seeker in blk 2 will be like!!


----------



## rajgoynar

brother,what about surya missile?


----------



## Chanakyaa

There will be agni 5 with 5500km range.
No Surya as of now.

our needs are adeqately sufficed by agni series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illuminatidinesh

Well said and thanks...............


----------



## Mirza Jatt

XiNiX said:


> No Surya as of now.



So when??? or are we going to see it at all ?? cant stop being excited about it whenever its mentioned.


----------



## DMLA

rajgoynar said:


> brother,what about surya missile?



It is interesting to note that all the talk and hoopla of Surya ended in 1998. The last report citing the same was a report by US institute of foreign policy analysis. If you ask me, this was an imaginary system contrived by the US agencies to keep US BMD funding going. A 1997 US missile defence requirement report also cites Surya as a possible threat.

The fact that India had 2 successful tests of PSLV may have had some bearing on this myth. That is also the reason why the reports mentioned a "derivative" of PSLV ! Moreover, the launch weight cited (~ 100 tons) and liquid propulsion would make it one of the worst deployed ICBM's (if at all).

Thus if you ask me, Surya is a myth built up by the west to keep their mi complex turning as with the end of cold war, threats had to be "artificially made up" in many cases!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark Angel

hillman32 said:


> Whatever DRDO produced is nothing but long list of disappointments.
> 
> S300 series of Russia and Arrow from Israel are capable weapon systems. However, S300 series is aging with the each passing day.
> 
> I think F-16s, of PAF, have enough gadgetry in their electronic banks which could defeat these AD missiles.






I think u are still living in 1980 and think of F-16s as F-22 raptors


----------



## Mahakaya

ADT said:


> This is the tenth thread you titled _Feel the Might_
> 
> I still haven't felt anything yet.



ERRRRRR.....DUH!

Correct you are not supposed to "FEEL THE MIGHT" IT IS FOR THE INDIANS!

How dumb can people be man!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gogbot

Dark Angel said:


> I think u are still living in 1980 and think of F-16s as F-22 raptors



Do you blame them, they only just got the F-16's promised to them in the 1980.


----------



## chachachoudhary

Good work Xinix. I liked all your "feel" series.

Navalized Brahmos in a canister/launcher on INS Rajput

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

Napalm said:


> What to do? i'l really appreciate your work man! you told that u are an engineer! where do u work and what's your major?
> I'm also an engineer dude... Nowadays lot's of Engineers everywhere in India..
> Engineers are Building Block of our Nation
> Waiting for more post from you!!
> 
> Regards
> PHR



+10

I am an engineer as well!  Without industry's help what the DRDO guys have done simply awesome. One two to three country can develop these systems what DRDO have developed. 

Agni-V will be a canisterised road mobile missile like Shourya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

*INDIAN ARMY SAMS*

*1. 2K12 Kub*









> The 2K12 "Kub" (Russian: 2&#1050;12 "&#1050;&#1091;&#1073;"; English: cube) mobile surface-to-air missile system is a Soviet low to medium-level air defence system designed to protect ground forces from air attack. "2&#1050;12" is the GRAU designation of the system. Kub is known in the west by its NATO reporting name "Gainful" as well as the US Department of Defense designation SA-6.
> 
> Each 2K12 battery consists of a number of similar tracked vehicles, one of which carries the 1S91 (SURN vehicle, NATO designation "Straight Flush") 25 kW G/H band radar (range 75 km/47 miles) equipped with a continuous wave illuminator, in addition to an optical sight. The battery usually also includes 4 triple-missile transporter erector launchers (TELs) and 4 trucks each carrying 3 spare missiles and a crane. TEL is based on a GM-578 chassis, while the 1S91 radar vehicle on a GM-568, all developed and produced by MMZ.



*2. 9K35 *





> The 9K35 Strela-10 (Russian: 9&#1050;35 &#171;&#1057;&#1090;&#1088;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;-10&#187;; English: arrow) is a highly mobile, visually-aimed, optical/infra-red guided, low-altitude, short-range surface to air missile system. "9K35" is its GRAU designation; its NATO reporting name is SA-13 "Gopher".



*3. 9K33*







> The 9K33 OSA (Russian: &#1054;&#1089;&#1072;; English: wasp) is a highly mobile, low-altitude, short-range tactical surface-to-air missile system. "9K33" is its GRAU designation. Its NATO reporting name is SA-8 Gecko.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pride

Thanks XINIX for your all Feel series... I am really "feel"-ing proud ... waiting for few more feel series on-
1) Greatest M&A from Indian companies ( Tata-Corus, Tata-J&R, Bharati-Zain etc..)
2) Feel the IT/ITes might (TCS, Wipro, Infy etc.)
3) Feel the Manufacturing strength (L&T, Reliance, Birla etc)

And on the similar way... I can try but I am not as good as you are in this...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

Pride said:


> Thanks XINIX for your all Feel series... I am really "feel"-ing proud ... waiting for few more feel series on-
> 1) Greatest M&A from Indian companies ( Tata-Corus, Tata-J&R, Bharati-Zain etc..)
> 2) Feel the IT/ITes might (TCS, Wipro, Infy etc.)
> 3) Feel the Manufacturing strength (L&T, Reliance, Birla etc)
> 
> And on the similar way... I can try but I am not as good as you are in this...


Just have a slight Patience... Your Wishes will be fulfilled...
Over n Out..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

*Brahmos Command Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spitfighter

^^ Excellent work Xinix, I enjoyed all your threads. 

How about one on our soft power (Bollywood etc.)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

April 6, 2010: India has agreed to buy two more BrahMos missile regiments for the army, and to supply the BrahMos for the air force as well. The new regiments will have a more advanced block II missiles, which are more accurate and reliable at hitting pinpoint targets (like headquarters or technical installations) in crowded urban environments. The air launched version weighs 2.5 tons, the army and navy ones weigh three tons or more. The air force wants an even smaller, and lighter version of BrahMos, and the government has agreed to fund that work as well. 
India and Russia developed the weapon together, and now offer the BrahMos for export. The high price of each missile, about $2-3 million (depending on the version), restricts the number of countries that can afford it. The weapon entered service with the Indian navy in 2005.

Two years ago, India ordered 800 more of the new PJ-10 BrahMos missiles. Russia has not yet ordered any BrahMos, while India is also working on lighter versions for use by aircraft and submarines. The 3.2 ton BrahMos has a range of 300 kilometers and a 660 pound warhead. Perhaps the most striking characteristic is its high speed, literally faster (at up to 3,000 feet per second) than a rifle bullet. The maximum speed of 3,000 kilometers an hour makes it harder to intercept, and means it takes five minutes or less to reach its target. Guidance is GPS or inertial to reach the general area of the target (usually a ship or other small target), then radar that will identify the specific target and hit it. The warhead weighs 660 pounds, and the high speed at impact causes additional damage (because of the weight of the entire missile.)

The 9.4 meter (29 foot) long, 670mm diameter missile is an upgraded version of the Russian SS-NX-26 (Yakhont) missile, which was still in development when the Cold War ended in 1991. Lacking money to finish development and begin production, the Russian manufacturer eventually made a deal with India to finish the job. India put up most of the $240 million needed to finally complete two decades of development. The PJ-10 is being built in Russia and India, with the Russians assisting India in setting up manufacturing facilities for cruise missile components. Efforts are being made to export up to 2,000, but no one has placed an order yet. Russia and India are encouraged enough to invest in BrahMos 2, which will use a scramjet, instead of a ramjet, in the second stage. This would double speed, and make the missile much more difficult to defend against.

India plans to make the missile a major weapon system. The BrahMos can carry a nuclear warhead, but is designed mainly to go after high value targets that require a large warhead and great accuracy. The BrahMos could take out enemy headquarters, or key weapons systems (especially those employing electronic or nuclear weapons.)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flaming arrow

A truism in many sports holds that offence gets headlines, but defence wins championships. Although it is only roughly analogous to sport, war and military technology exhibits the same skew in media coverage, as the evolution of India's strategic missile capability shows. Judging by recent test results, the second half of the equation may hold as well.

The defence doesn't rest: programmatic outperformance

Sandwiched between successful 2009 trials of the BrahMos cruise missile on 5 March and the Prithvi II nuclear-capable SRBM in mid-April, the 7 March test of an indigenous ABM missile was equally successful in terms of test objectives (although it received a fraction of the coverage, judging from Google hit statistics). Taken in programmatic context, however, the ABM test is much more impressive in three ways: success rate, development speed and technical challenge.

Success rate

So far India has gone three for three in ABM interceptor flight trials, each of which had a different test profile. In the first trial, a two-stage interceptor missile later named the Pradyumna incapacitated the target, an incoming Prithvi-II missile, at the upper edge of the stratosphere, 48km up. A year later, a single-stage missile developed under the advanced air defence (AAD) programme defeated another Prithvi-II 15km up (the altitude of many transcontinental plane flights). In the most recent test, another Pradyumna sporting improvements such as a gimballed directional warhead achieved an explosive kill of its target at an altitude of 75km, well into the mesosphere.

In contrast, the Prithvi SRBM itself failed three of its first six trials, and the newer Agni-III MRBM failed its first test. Failure rates of 50% in the first few tests of new weapons are neither unusual nor portents of ultimate futility, but this makes the Indian BMD track record even more impressive.

Development speed

India's Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) publicly revealed its BMD programme right after the first test in November 2006, less than three years ago.

At that time, Indian programme managers conceded that BMD research had been underway 'for years', but given that DRDO had tried diligently to make the Trishul SAM work in ABM mode for years, as well, the Pradyumna programme couldn't have been DRDO's primary initiative.[I was saying in another discussion that Trishul served as basic block for the other programme] In any event, ABM weapon testing could be completed by 2010 given current rates of progress, according to VK Saraswat, head of missile development at DRDO.

In contrast, DRDO has pursued offensive ballistic missile development since 1983, when it initiated the integrated guided missile development programme (IGMDP). Even now, according to one Indian commentator, the Agni-I is the only fully operational nuclear-capable ballistic missile in India's arsenal. Most of this protracted development cycle has consisted of post-testing production and field integration delays, which should quell undue optimism about the young BMD programme, but even so, both ABM interceptors are ahead of all previous IGMDP timetables.

Technical challenge

Judging technical difficulty of a mission by the number of nations that can execute it, BMD is the most challenging military task, as only the US and Russia have independently fielded fully indigenous BMD systems (the Israeli Arrow is a US-Israel joint venture). The anti-satellite task is actually second (US, Russia, and China), and long-range ballistic missiles currently run third, although this club seems to be in the process of doubling.

If any nation can benefit from BMD, it's India

Indeed, ballistic missile proliferation in Asia makes India's BMD programme even more significant in the long term than its offensive nuclear ballistic missile programmes.

First and foremost, the November 2008 Mumbai attack and the current spread of Taliban influence in Pakistan have raised the spectre of Pakistani missiles and/or nuclear warheads falling into the hands of terrorists, against whom traditional deterrence is at best uncertain.

Beyond the Pakistani threat, whether national or subnational, India's offensive ballistic missile programme lags behind that of its main regional rival, China. Although DRDO has improved its success rate for offensive tests recently, China has just as much momentum and occupies a more advanced position, especially in terms of long-range ICBMs either operational or in the pipeline.

BMD is therefore India's most likely countervailing asset in the foreseeable future. China's high-altitude SAMs can engage some ballistic missiles, but only to a 30km ceiling, and evidently China has no R&D effort comparable to India's BMD programme at this time. In this respect, China's ASAT capability doesn't really count, as ballistic missiles are to satellites as fighter aircraft are to armoured personnel carriers. Last but not least, India is significantly better than China at software development and programming, which are critical to BMD system effectiveness.

Finally, India itself lags in deploying submarine-launched ballistic missiles, the most survivable leg of the nuclear triad. Should India's naval missile programme follow the same timetable as India's other strategic naval and missile programmes, a BMD capability could add significant survivability to India's nuclear deterrent.

Can failure breed success?

To be fair, India's offensive ballistic missiles don't deserve direct managerial comparison to the BMD programme. As noted previously, the BMD programme hasn't yet reached the point where Indian R&D usually derails; as Saraswat himself cautioned, deployment rates are 'not in [DRDO's] hands'.

More important, early failures pave the way to ultimate success: as Thomas Edison said in response to derision at the thousandth failure of the prototype light bulb: 'now we know a thousand ways that it won't work'. Current BMD development benefits from the advances and setbacks of IGMDP, which included the Akash and Prithul SAM projects as well as the Agni and Prithvi. In fact, the Pradyumna ABM was originally called the Prithvi air defence (PAD) missile because it used the generic Prithvi missile design. Conversely, the DRDO strenuously attempted to give the Prithul ABM capability before ultimately admitting failure.

However, other factors may underpin programmatic BMD outperformance. In no particular order:

The one way in which interceptor missiles are less complex than offensive ballistic missiles is that modern versions of the former don't carry nuclear warheads. [India doesnt have such problem, it can if needed very much augment Interceptor missiles warheads with N warhead, case in point is Akash]
The BMD was not developed under the auspices of IGMPD, suggesting that the latter may have been (or would become) too bureaucratic.
The BMD programme not only post-dated the IGMPD, but also probably started during, and quite possibly because of, the ramping up of Pakistan's missile capability. In this regard, the 1999 Kargil conflict occurred just a year after Pakistan detonated its first nuclear munition.
Is true danger the mother of efficiency?

There is in fact an exact historical precedent for the correlation of serious perceived threat and speedy weapons development: the first generation of US strategic nuclear missiles.

By 1952, nuclear warheads had become small enough to put on missiles, but the US missile programmes did not really kick into high gear until 1957, when the Sputnik launch, along with faster-than-expected Soviet development of its first ICBM (the SS-6), created fears of a Soviet-US 'missile gap'. Consequently, the USAF and USN made development of ICBM and SLBM systems their top priority, creating all-star teams of scientists and engineers with essentially unlimited resources.

The effect of concentrating talent, subordinating bureaucratic processes to a tight deadline, enabled by top-level political support and underpinned by strong psychological fear, produced results. A 1958 US catch-up plan called for full operational deployment of nine Atlas squadrons and four Titan squadrons by March 1963. By October 1961, the Strategic Air Command subsequently activated 13 Atlas and six Titan squadrons  18 months early. The Polaris SLBM project was similarly successful: the first successful test launch was in 1960, just four years from project initiation, and IOC occurred in 1961.

"India's ballistic missile programme lags behind that of its main regional rival  China."In contrast, the second generation of US strategic nuclear weapons systems came in behind schedule, over budget, and arguably under promised capability  at a time when nuclear weapons had become much more survivable and effective in their deterrent role.

If past is prologue, then India's long record of military procurement frustration might be ending  at least in the strategic nuclear weapons space. Indeed, the DRDO is on a roll with its recent tests of offensive missiles; even the January 2009 BrahMos test failure was rectified within weeks.

In the end, the best military procurement principle may have come from essayist Samuel Johnson: 'nothing so wonderfully concentrates the mind as the prospect of hanging in the morning'.
India?s Missiles Head up the Learning Curve - Air Force Technology

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prayag

Excellent article.


----------



## Donatello

Good article, though India needs lots of ABM batteries to cover both the western and northern fronts.


----------



## sudhir007

*India&#8217;s Missiles Fly Up the Learning Curve idrw.org*






A truism in many sports holds that offence gets headlines, but defence wins championships. Although it is only roughly analogous to sport, war and military technology exhibits the same skew in media coverage, as the evolution of Indias strategic missile capability shows. Judging by recent test results, the second half of the equation may hold as well.

*The defence doesnt rest: programmatic outperformance
*
Sandwiched between successful 2009 trials of the BrahMos cruise missile on 5 March and the Prithvi II nuclear-capable SRBM in mid-April, the 7 March test of an indigenous ABM missile was equally successful in terms of test objectives (although it received a fraction of the coverage, judging from Google hit statistics). Taken in programmatic context, however, the ABM test is much more impressive in three ways: success rate, development speed and technical challenge.

*Success rate*

So far India has gone three for three in ABM interceptor flight trials, each of which had a different test profile. In the first trial, a two-stage interceptor missile later named the Pradyumna incapacitated the target, an incoming Prithvi-II missile, at the upper edge of the stratosphere, 48km up. A year later, a single-stage missile developed under the advanced air defence (AAD) programme defeated another Prithvi-II 15km up (the altitude of many transcontinental plane flights). In the most recent test, another Pradyumna sporting improvements such as a gimballed directional warhead achieved an explosive kill of its target at an altitude of 75km, well into the mesosphere.

In contrast, the Prithvi SRBM itself failed three of its first six trials, and the newer Agni-III MRBM failed its first test. Failure rates of 50% in the first few tests of new weapons are neither unusual nor portents of ultimate futility, but this makes the Indian BMD track record even more impressive.

*Development speed*

Indias Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) publicly revealed its BMD programme right after the first test in November 2006, less than three years ago.

At that time, Indian programme managers conceded that BMD research had been underway for years, but given that DRDO had tried diligently to make the Trishul SAM work in ABM mode for years, as well, the Pradyumna programme couldnt have been DRDOs primary initiative.[I was saying in another discussion that Trishul served as basic block for the other programme] In any event, ABM weapon testing could be completed by 2010 given current rates of progress, according to VK Saraswat, head of missile development at DRDO.

In contrast, DRDO has pursued offensive ballistic missile development since 1983, when it initiated the integrated guided missile development programme (IGMDP). Even now, according to one Indian commentator, the Agni-I is the only fully operational nuclear-capable ballistic missile in Indias arsenal. Most of this protracted development cycle has consisted of post-testing production and field integration delays, which should quell undue optimism about the young BMD programme, but even so, both ABM interceptors are ahead of all previous IGMDP timetables.

*Technical challenge*

Judging technical difficulty of a mission by the number of nations that can execute it, BMD is the most challenging military task, as only the US and Russia have independently fielded fully indigenous BMD systems (the Israeli Arrow is a US-Israel joint venture). The anti-satellite task is actually second (US, Russia, and China), and long-range ballistic missiles currently run third, although this club seems to be in the process of doubling.

*If any nation can benefit from BMD, its India*

Indeed, ballistic missile proliferation in Asia makes Indias BMD programme even more significant in the long term than its offensive nuclear ballistic missile programmes.

First and foremost, the November 2008 Mumbai attack and the current spread of Taliban influence in Pakistan have raised the spectre of Pakistani missiles and/or nuclear warheads falling into the hands of terrorists, against whom traditional deterrence is at best uncertain.

Beyond the Pakistani threat, whether national or subnational, Indias offensive ballistic missile programme lags behind that of its main regional rival, China. Although DRDO has improved its success rate for offensive tests recently, China has just as much momentum and occupies a more advanced position, especially in terms of long-range ICBMs either operational or in the pipeline.

BMD is therefore Indias most likely countervailing asset in the foreseeable future. Chinas high-altitude SAMs can engage some ballistic missiles, but only to a 30km ceiling, and evidently China has no R&D effort comparable to Indias BMD programme at this time. In this respect, Chinas ASAT capability doesnt really count, as ballistic missiles are to satellites as fighter aircraft are to armoured personnel carriers. Last but not least, India is significantly better than China at software development and programming, which are critical to BMD system effectiveness.

Finally, India itself lags in deploying submarine-launched ballistic missiles, the most survivable leg of the nuclear triad. Should Indias naval missile programme follow the same timetable as Indias other strategic naval and missile programmes, a BMD capability could add significant survivability to Indias nuclear deterrent.

*Can failure breed success?*

To be fair, Indias offensive ballistic missiles dont deserve direct managerial comparison to the BMD programme. As noted previously, the BMD programme hasnt yet reached the point where Indian R&D usually derails; as Saraswat himself cautioned, deployment rates are not in [DRDO's] hands.

More important, early failures pave the way to ultimate success: as Thomas Edison said in response to derision at the thousandth failure of the prototype light bulb: now we know a thousand ways that it wont work. Current BMD development benefits from the advances and setbacks of IGMDP, which included the Akash and Prithul SAM projects as well as the Agni and Prithvi. In fact, the Pradyumna ABM was originally called the Prithvi air defence (PAD) missile because it used the generic Prithvi missile design. Conversely, the DRDO strenuously attempted to give the Prithul ABM capability before ultimately admitting failure.

*However, other factors may underpin programmatic BMD outperformance. In no particular order:*

The one way in which interceptor missiles are less complex than offensive ballistic missiles is that modern versions of the former dont carry nuclear warheads. [India doesnt have such problem, it can if needed very much augment Interceptor missiles warheads with N warhead, case in point is Akash]
The BMD was not developed under the auspices of IGMPD, suggesting that the latter may have been (or would become) too bureaucratic.
The BMD programme not only post-dated the IGMPD, but also probably started during, and quite possibly because of, the ramping up of Pakistans missile capability. In this regard, the 1999 Kargil conflict occurred just a year after Pakistan detonated its first nuclear munition.

*Is true danger the mother of efficiency?*

There is in fact an exact historical precedent for the correlation of serious perceived threat and speedy weapons development: the first generation of US strategic nuclear missiles.

By 1952, nuclear warheads had become small enough to put on missiles, but the US missile programmes did not really kick into high gear until 1957, when the Sputnik launch, along with faster-than-expected Soviet development of its first ICBM (the SS-6), created fears of a Soviet-US missile gap. Consequently, the USAF and USN made development of ICBM and SLBM systems their top priority, creating all-star teams of scientists and engineers with essentially unlimited resources.

The effect of concentrating talent, subordinating bureaucratic processes to a tight deadline, enabled by top-level political support and underpinned by strong psychological fear, produced results. A 1958 US catch-up plan called for full operational deployment of nine Atlas squadrons and four Titan squadrons by March 1963. By October 1961, the Strategic Air Command subsequently activated 13 Atlas and six Titan squadrons  18 months early. The Polaris SLBM project was similarly successful: the first successful test launch was in 1960, just four years from project initiation, and IOC occurred in 1961.

Indias ballistic missile programme lags behind that of its main regional rival  China.In contrast, the second generation of US strategic nuclear weapons systems came in behind schedule, over budget, and arguably under promised capability  at a time when nuclear weapons had become much more survivable and effective in their deterrent role.

If past is prologue, then Indias long record of military procurement frustration might be ending  at least in the strategic nuclear weapons space. Indeed, the DRDO is on a roll with its recent tests of offensive missiles; even the January 2009 BrahMos test failure was rectified within weeks.

In the end, the best military procurement principle may have come from essayist Samuel Johnson: nothing so wonderfully concentrates the mind as the prospect of hanging in the morning.


----------



## manojb

98-99 was eye opener for india indeed


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*Is everyone here blind?

Do you not see the sticky threads set up for particular subjects?

I will just start deleting threads instead of merging them - either that or new threads will have restrictions on them in this section. They will stay pending until moderators approve them.*


----------



## sudhir007

One missile to rule them all - Views - livemint.com

*Developing intercontinental ballistic missiles is crucial if India is to have a credible deterrence and power-projection force as it aspires to become a global power*

With China engaged in ambitious missile force modernization and the US building new intercontinental ballistic missiles (ICBMs) as part of its Prompt Global Strike programme, the question we need to ask is: When will India develop its first ICBM? Without such capability, India has little hope of emerging as a major power.



ICBMs are the idiom of power in international relations. Even as economic might plays a greater role in shaping international power equations, hard power remains central both for national deterrence and for power-projection force capability. For example, all countries armed with intercontinental-range weaponry hold permanent seats in the United Nations Security Council, and all aspirants for new permanent seats have regionally confined military capabilities.

India has glaring deficiencies on both the deterrence and power-projection fronts. It urgently needs a delivery capability that can underpin its doctrine of minimum but credible nuclear deterrence. The current heavy reliance on long-range bomber aircraft is antithetical to a credible deterrence posture.

Such a posture bereft of long-range missile reach only helps typecast India as a subcontinental power. In fact, in the absence of strategic or long-range missile systems, Indias deterrent capability remains sub-strategic.

If India seriously desires to project power far beyond its shores in order to play an international role commensurate with its size, it cannot do without ICBMs. Indeed, the only way India can break out from the confines of its neighbourhood is to develop intercontinental-range weaponry. With its current type of military capabilities, India will continue to be seen as a regional power with great-power pretensions.

To embark on an ICBM programme, India needs to shed its strategic diffidence. The National Democratic Alliance government told Parliament: India has the capability to design and develop ICBMs. However, in consonance with the threat perception, no ICBM development project has been undertaken. That policy inexplicably remains unchanged under the United Progressive Alliance government, even as India faces a growing threat from the new ICBMs in Chinas increasingly sophisticated missile armoury.

An ICBM has a range of 5,500km and more. Rather than aim for a technological leap through a crash ICBM programme, India remains stuck in the intermediate-range ballistic missile (IRBM) arena, where its frog-like paces have taken itmore than two decades after the first Agni testto Agni III, a sub-strategic missile still not deployed. Even the Agni V project, now on the drawing board, falls short of the ICBM range.

No nation can be a major power without three key attributes: 
(1) a high level of autonomous and innovative technological capability; 
(2) a capacity to meet basic defence needs indigenously; and 
(3) a capability to project power far beyond its borders, especially through intercontinental-range weaponry.

India is today the worlds largest importer of conventional weapons, ordering weapons worth at least $5 billion per year. Far from making the nation stronger, such large arms imports underscore the manner in which the country is depleting its meagre defence resources and eroding its conventional military edge. The Indian military today can achieve many missions, including repulsing an aggression and inflicting substantial losses on invaders. It can even carry out limited pre-emptive or punitive action and fend off counteraction. But it cannot do what any major military should be trained and equipped fordecisively win a war against an aggressor state.

The reason is not hard to find: Modernization outlays mainly go not to develop the countrys own armament production base, but to subsidize the military-industrial complex of others through import of weapons, some of questionable value. None of the weapon mega deals India has signed in recent years will arm its military with the leading edge it needs in an increasingly volatile and uncertain regional security environment.

Its military asymmetry with China has grown to the extent that it has fostered disturbing fecklessness in Indias China policy, best illustrated by external affairs minister S.M. Krishnas recent Beijing visit. And in the absence of a reliable nuclear deterrent, India has become ever more dependent on conventional weapon imports. Among large states in the world, India is the only one that relies on imports to meet even basic defence needs.

Last years launch of the countrys first nuclear-powered submarine, INS Arihant, for underwater trials received a lot of media attention. A nuclear-powered, ballistic missile-carrying submarine (known as SSBN) is essential for India to bridge the yawning gap in its deterrent force against China. But even if everything goes well, Indias first SSBN will be deployed in the years ahead with a non-strategic weapona 700km submarine-launched ballistic missile now under development. That would further underpin the regional character of Indias deterrence.

Without hard power, India will continue to punch far below its weight and be mocked at by critics. One well-known India baiter, journalist Barbara Crossette, claims: todays India is an international adolescent, a country of outsize ambition but anemic influence. That India still does not have an ICBM projecteven on the drawing boardis a troubling commentary about the lack of strategic prudence. China built its first ICBM even before Deng Xiaoping initiated economic modernization in 1978. A generation later, the Indian leadership has yet to grasp international power realities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Creder

haha do it, thats the only thing keeping us back from making one of our own

or maybe thats whats keeping india back from making one of their own


----------



## Awesome

India can do it whenever they want to. It's just a matter of political will and more so for Pakistan. ICBMs are also part of their long term goals and does not address the immediate problems.

Both countries need an arsenal of capable cruise missile, they need long range air to air missiles, they need high ceiling SAMs. They don't immediately need range for a nuclear bomb delivery vehicle but all the rest for their conventional force.

The US goes around the world to pick fights, we pick fights within the region. The most likely scenario for them to be desperate to make ICBMs is if they foresee a fight with the US itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

India WILL not make an ICBM even if the next door neighbor makes one....India has a rather good thing going on with its economy and would not like to be placed under embargo...just 2 cents..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Asim Aquil said:


> India can do it whenever they want to. It's just a matter of political will and more so for Pakistan. ICBMs are also part of their long term goals and does not address the immediate problems.
> 
> Both countries need an arsenal of capable cruise missile, they need long range air to air missiles, they need high ceiling SAMs. They don't immediately need range for a nuclear bomb delivery vehicle but all the rest for their conventional force.
> 
> The US goes around the world to pick fights, we pick fights within the region. The most likely scenario for them to be desperate to make ICBMs is if they foresee a fight with the US itself.



Fully agreed...but u ve just given ur opinion from a Pakistani POV.
Wat happens wen there is a future India-China war..
Dont we need a reliable ICBM to strike deep inside China from deep inside India..?


----------



## dabong1

Karthic Sri said:


> Wat happens wen there is a future India-China war..
> Dont we need a reliable ICBM to strike deep inside China from deep inside India..?



Does the agni 3 not reach all of china?


----------



## Indian Su30 MKI

Agni-III intermediate range ballistic missile, 3,000 - 5,500 Km range.

http://www.missilethreat.com/missilesoftheworld/id.10/missile_detail.asp


----------



## Indian Su30 MKI

The Agni I has a range of 700-800 km while the Agni-II has a range of 2,000&#8211;2,500 km. They are claimed to be a part of the "credible deterrence" against China and Pakistan. The Agni-II can only reach most parts of western, central and southern China. With the successful test of Agni-III which has a range of 3500 km, it falls within the reach of most major Chinese cities, including Beijing and Shanghai.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

dabong1 said:


> Does the agni 3 not reach all of china?



Not all but almost all of China...though the missile is under induction process i believe.


----------



## Raje amar

well we dont need any thing more than 5000km range. lets first indigenosising our wepans. to satisfy more than 80&#37; of our needs. then we can think of bveing a globel power & ICBM stuff....


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Raje amar said:


> well we dont need any thing more than 5000km range. lets first indigenosising our wepans. to satisfy more than 80&#37; of our needs. then we can think of bveing a globel power & ICBM stuff....



I am sure your talking about fighter planes when saying indigenise our weapons...cause most of our missiles are indigenously built (except brahmos,which is a joint effort).I might be wrong please correct me if I am wrong.

anyways I agree we need to first satisfy our needs, and then think about becoming global power. 
No doubt we have it in us but first aim should be meeting the basic requirements.

BTW agni v will give us the required range but still technically we cant call it an ICBM.


----------



## KS

dabong1 said:


> Does the agni 3 not reach all of china?



No...it reaches Shanghai if it is launched from anywere in NE india and Beijing if launched from Arunachal or northern Assam.

We need a missile that reaches Harbin(northernmost of the big cities in China) from anywere in Central India.


----------



## dabong1

Karthic Sri said:


> No...it reaches Shanghai if it is launched from anywere in NE india and Beijing if launched from Arunachal or northern Assam.
> 
> We need a missile that reaches Harbin(northernmost of the big cities in China) from anywere in Central India.



As far as i can tell from the link below agni can hit all the main chinese cities.
agni 3 range - Google Search


----------



## KS

dabong1 said:


> As far as i can tell from the link below agni can hit all the main chinese cities.
> agni 3 range - Google Search



pls read my post again....
we need a missile that takes out Harbin even wen launcjed from Central India.


----------



## lhuang

Frankly, do you really think China will go to war, if we think that everything South West of Beijing is going to become dust? So your missiles can't reach Beijing, so what? In the event of nuclear war, Beijing and most of Central Asia will become radioactive hellholes.

NO. Your current missile arsenal is enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nakodo

Karthic Sri said:


> Central India.



not central india but indira point


----------



## Mirza Jatt

lhuang said:


> Frankly, do you really think China will go to war, if we think that everything South West of Beijing is going to become dust? So your missiles can't reach Beijing, so what? In the event of nuclear war, Beijing and most of Central Asia will become radioactive hellholes.
> 
> NO. Your current missile arsenal is enough.



Its not about going to wars....its about self protection...even India will not stop its development process and ruin the country by going into a war with China who is more advance missile than India.

But at the same time one cannot forget that we have engaged in war with China once and we shared a cold relation with China..so no need to expand the Indian missile systems..but atleast have the weapons enough to protect itself in case the situation becomes sour again.


----------



## KS

lhuang said:


> Frankly, do you really think China will go to war, if we think that everything South West of Beijing is going to become dust? So your missiles can't reach Beijing, so what? In the event of nuclear war, Beijing and most of Central Asia will become radioactive hellholes.
> 
> NO. Your current missile arsenal is enough.



Ur logic is off the point..
Did Nehru think China will go to war in 1962..?
Wat if in case of a war china pre-emptively destroys our silos in NE india which is small in area.
So we need Missiles of range that can be launched from central or South-central India to maintain our credible deterrence vis-a-vis China.
Also SLBM are needed.
We need to hope for the best but prepare for the worst.


----------



## deckingraj

Indian Su30 MKI said:


> The Agni I has a range of 700-800 km while the Agni-II has a range of 2,0002,500 km. They are claimed to be a part of the "credible deterrence" against China and Pakistan. The Agni-II can only reach most parts of western, central and southern China. With the successful test of Agni-III which has a range of 3500 km, it falls within the reach of most major Chinese cities, including Beijing and Shanghai.



And Agni 5 with 5000 KM will cover whole of china ...so i honestly don't see any reason to develop and ICBM because Agni 5 is alsmost at that range....Secondly the range of these missiles is inversely proportional to payload...so i am not sure why we need a specific ICBM to the likes of US, Russia, China etc...


----------



## deckingraj

Creder said:


> haha do it, thats the only thing keeping us back from making one of our own
> 
> or maybe thats whats keeping india back from making one of their own



Not sure because

a) We both don't need one...
b) We both still are developing economies and need western world 
c) We both have difference threat perceptions and thus different needs....Let me explain...

India's threat perception is different from Pakistan's.... You only have to worry about India ..we have to worry about both Pakistan and China....We need higher range to strike deep in China and Agni 5 is one such missile that is already in development mode....Care to exaplain why would you need a 5000 KM missile to strike deep into India???? Because your current capabilities cover almost all of India....
Therefore developing such a missile is nothing but wastaing valuable and scarce resources....India as a bigger economy can afford to do that but Pakistan immediate needs is to increase her missile arsenal(BM, CM, MIRV) and much more because in 5 years from now we would have a very potent BMD system in place....


----------



## KEETARP

Writer - MR Brahma Chellaney is very renowned person , i have great respect for him, one of the few brilliant expert out there -

But on this i think , he has got carried away.
In seminars i attended *He, Uday Bhaskar , Mahroof Raza* are the few ones who have said - how unimportant ICBM is to india at this stage .
I think this reaction is more bcoz of growing influence of china , and chinese flexing their muscle power everyday. 
Our media has done no less to multiply it further- recent article china taking some part of indian territory etc.

What he is forgetting - If we are not given status of superpower , just by developing ICBM in one night wont change that , its not a Magic wand of Harry Potter that will give us that status in 1 day.

No doubt ICBM will create even more arms race and tension in south-east asia. 

I think time has not yet come for India to flex its position and go Bang-Bang in world saying - we have arrived . 
Let China do this at this moment , our time will come in future and we will define the respect that this region deserves .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BJlaowai

Karthic Sri said:


> pls read my post again....
> we need a missile that takes out Harbin even wen launcjed from Central India.



WHY???
What have the central Indians got against Harbin?


----------



## KS

BJlaowai said:


> WHY???
> What have the central Indians got against Harbin?



if u meant in a light hearted way.....ignore..

else..refer post #18


----------



## Gene

At this stage india don't need an ICBM...

1)indian economy is in the fast track,and the govt don't want to brake on it by inviting economic sanctions from many countries.

2) i don't think apart from our two beloved neighbours,there is any serious enemy.(Agni 5 is enough for both of them)

india has the capabilities to develop ICBM & if needed in future we will make it....


----------



## su-47

Guys, India needs an ICBM. Mainly as DETERRENT against China. Our nuclear arsenal will be next to useless if it cant prevent a war. 

Think about it. The only thing that stopped USA and Russia going to world war 3 is....assurance of mutual destruction. While USA and USSR had the capability to wipe out each other, and all of humanity, at the end of the day their nuclear arsenals saved millions of lives that would have been lost if even a conventional war had broken out. It is the same in India-China case. We should make a situation such that neither can afford to go to war with each other.

But our ICBM program should not be China-specific. As we all know in international politics, friends and enemies change. Our friends today maybe our enemies tomorrow. especially as our influence grows it is inevitable that our friends and enemies change. No longer will India be a regional player, but a global player. So we will global influence and interests. And we need the ability to safeguard our global interests.

Look at Pakistan. They were forced into the war on terror by USA. Would USA have done that if Pakistan had the ability to hit US cities. No! We dont want to be in that position. EVER

We need a real credible nuclear deterrence. Not because we want to kill, but because we want to prevent war and save lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faithfulguy

su-47 said:


> Look at Pakistan. They were forced into the war on terror by USA. Would USA have done that if Pakistan had the ability to hit US cities. No! We dont want to be in that position. EVER
> 
> We need a real credible nuclear deterrence. Not because we want to kill, but because we want to prevent war and save lives.



Well, US didn't force Pakistan to do anything. Its in Pakistan's interest to fight against the terrorists. If Pakistan is a responsible country, it would fight against global terror even if it has ICBMs. Are you saying if India has ICBMs, then Indian policy toward the US would be different? I do not think so.


----------



## Chill Bihari

Can any erudite member shed light on how is the indigenious crygenic engine going to improve the efficiency and range of our long range missiles,if indeed its gonna be shared with DRDO by ISRO.


----------



## su-47

faithfulguy said:


> Are you saying if India has ICBMs, then Indian policy toward the US would be different? I do not think so.



Definitely it would be different, especially in the long run. Look at Russia and China. USA doesn't mess with them. In 1971, US carrier was there in Indian ocean, putting pressure on us. That wouldnt have happened if we had ICBMs and nukes then. 

And i repeat, ICBMs need not be for USA alone. For all we know, in the future some other country might be our enemy. Say Russia ( I sincerely hope not). Or another new nuclear power (like North Korea). Our policy has to be pragmatic enough to handle all current and future threats.



faithfulguy said:


> Well, US didn't force Pakistan to do anything. Its in Pakistan's interest to fight against the terrorists. If Pakistan is a responsible country, it would fight against global terror even if it has ICBMs.



Yes it is Pakistan's interest to remove the cancer of terrorism, but you have to admit that US did force Pakistan. Pakistan did into have the option to say no. 

Also, look at how US drones come in and strike inside Pakistan. Yes, they do kill terrorists, but sometimes civillians are also killed. And it is a breach of Pakistan's sovereignty. 

We Indians don't want a situation like that in India. Our forefathers fought and died to give us independence. On the 15th of August 1947, as the Indian flag rose, we Indians made a promise to ourselves: never again will we compromise our sovereignity. We will not let the blood of our forefathers have been shed in vain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Agni-3 is already an ICBM. If it can carry 2500 kg upto 3500 km away than it can surely carry 1000 kg more than 6000 km away. Agni-5 is much better and advanced. We just need to label them as ICBM, that GoI doesn't want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Just same old paranoia .... weapons weapons .. 

What will this one do circle the planet and then strike Delhi , excuse me I meant forest in China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ek_indian

Kinetic said:


> Agni-3 is already an ICBM. If it can carry 2500 kg upto 3500 km away than it can surely carry 1000 kg more than 6000 km away. Agni-5 is much better and advanced. We just need to label them as ICBM, that GoI doesn't want.



Bingo!!....you nailed it. India does not need land based missile of any more range. Submarines would do the job if required.

The call of hour is to make our missiles more potent and lethel. Also SLBM should be improved both in terms of reach and quality. Submarine count should also be inhanced accordingly.

Fortunately GoI has started on these aspect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sirius

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Just same old paranoia .... weapons weapons ..
> 
> *What will this one do circle the planet and then strike Delhi , excuse me I meant forest in China*



Better than terror training centre in pakistan


----------



## KEETARP

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Just same old paranoia .... weapons weapons ..
> 
> What will this one do circle the planet and then strike Delhi , excuse me I meant forest in China



Agreed , i completely share same feeling.
Next thing we will hear from Fanboyz - India should get Bullava missile on its Arihant / Akula . 
And world would fear the superpower INDIA.

Everone is on high - No one sees what we require now , and what in future. Go bang-bang and get 20000km range


----------



## CONNAN

Delivering the key-note address the concluding day of Aeronautical Society of Indias national convention on The frontiers of aeronautical technologies in Bangalore, Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO) chief and Scientific Advisor to Raksha Mantri Dr V.K. Saraswat, said Indias foray into developing a sub-sonic cruise missile is heading in the right direction. Christened Nirbhay  this stealth beast -- claims to have a range of 1,000 kms.
Dr V.K. Saraswat, said that the missile could deliver a maximum of 24 types of warheads, if the mission demands so. 
Nirbhay, is fast advancing at Hyderabad-based Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL). Once operational, Nirbhay (fearless) will arm three Services as it can be launched from multiple platforms on land. You will get to see it from close quarters during the 2011 Aero India, sources added.
It is learnt that the propulsion system design is through and the integration work has already begun for Nirbhay, which will be a technology demonstrator. The missile is said to be far better than Pakistans Babur.
The latest in the series of India's missile development programme, Nirbhay has its predecessors in the Agni (I, II & III), the Prithvi (I & II) and the supersonic Brahmos.
The sub-sonic Nirbhay weighs 1,000 kg with a 1,000 km range and a speed of 0.7 mach. It is six metres in length with a 520 mm diameter and would use gyros for inertial navigation system, the sources added, refusing to divulge much on the engine and the scheduled first flight.
Nirbhay can draw parallel to the long-range American Tomahawk missiles  in the limelight during the 1991 Gulf war. 








* Indias Nirbhay sub-sonic missile, once operational, can draw parallel with the American Tomahawk missile (above), providing a long-range, highly survivable, unmanned strike capable with pinpoint accuracy.*


----------



## CONNAN

*probable design*


----------



## Dark Angel

> You will get to see it from close quarters during the 2011 Aero India,&#8221; sources added.




Thats just great ............ cant wait


----------



## KS

LT.PRATEEK said:


> Agreed , i completely share same feeling.
> Next thing we will hear from Fanboyz - India should get Bullava missile on its Arihant / Akula .
> And world would fear the superpower INDIA.
> 
> Everone is on high - No one sees what we require now , and what in future. Go bang-bang and get 20000km range



Dude this is not paranoia...if its paranoia then US,UK,China,Rissia must be the most paranoid nations in this world.

Even though we dont need(at this stage) a missile with 12000 km range..we definitely need a reliable system of abt 5500-6000 km range.


----------



## yashchauhan

well India has already started to make one along with ANTI SATELLITE missiles.......it is expected that test will happen next year!


----------



## holysaturn

thats great ,laser gyro navigation is a close guarded technology........drdo has already tested it on the shourya..........think this could give it an edge over other missiles in the region.


----------



## holysaturn

here is some info abt gyros of drdo for missiles.
GUIDANCE SYSTEMS


----------



## Kinetic

Karthic Sri said:


> Dude this is not paranoia...if its paranoia then US,UK,China,Rissia must be the most paranoid nations in this world.



*Yes they are. *

*Russia:* Had 51000 nukes in 1991. 28000 tons of chemical weapons as of 2008. As well as huge stockpiles of biological weapons. 

*USA:* Had 32000 nukes. 12000 by 1999. As well as most sophisticated and dangerous stockpile of biological and chemical weapons. 

*UK:* Still think themselves as the gurdian of the seven seas and a 'superpower'.

*China:* Where ever a Chinese kingdom conquered a land, it may be thousand years ago but they still think temselves as the ruler of that land!!! 


Most of the wars fought in this world in last three centures are due to these countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

ek_indian said:


> Bingo!!....you nailed it. India does not need land based missile of any more range. Submarines would do the job if required.
> 
> The call of hour is to make our missiles more potent and lethel. Also SLBM should be improved both in terms of reach and quality. Submarine count should also be inhanced accordingly.
> 
> Fortunately GoI has started on these aspect.



Yes!!! Range and accuracy of our missiles are more than enough. We just need to make them more sophisticated and up-to-date.


----------



## Dash

Kinetic said:


> Yes!!! Range and accuracy of our missiles are more than enough. We just need to make them more sophisticated and up-to-date.


True, Update the existing missiles, make them lighter, so that they can longer range themselves. More accurate and deadly.

Besides develope or work on the existing Agni's to make them Sub marine compartible and we are done, for next 30 years at least. But after that there is a need to make an ICBM as you become a global power you are more prone to global threats....

No need of an ICBM "Now"...


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Indian Strategic Forces Command to Conduct New User Trial of Agni-II Missile *

Indias Strategic Forces Command is schedule to flight test of nuclear capable intermediate range ballistic missile Agni-II from the Wheeler's Island off the Orissa coast on May 17.Missile system has a range of more than 2000km and missile for this test will be picked up randomly from the production lot.

Defence Research and Development Organisation officials say that this test is meant to re-establish confidence and authenticate the missile's readiness in the wake of two failed flight tests of Agni missile in May and November last year. In these tests Agni-II dropped into the sea after deviating from its flight path. Both tests were conducted by Strategic Forces Command personnel as part of user training exercise.

DRDO officials attributed these failures to the quality of the material used in the missile and said that there were no flaws in the design of Agni-II.

India has already successfully tested its 3,500-km range Agni-III ballistic missile in February and 700-km range Agni-I in March this year. Agni-II is a two-stage solid-propelled, 21m long nuclear capable ballistic missile. 

ASIAN DEFENCE: Indian Strategic Forces Command to Conduct &#8220;New User Trial&#8221; of Agni-II Missile


----------



## KS

Already posted and discussed.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/57713-fresh-user-trial-agni-ii-monday-wheelers-island-off-orissa-coast.html


----------



## Dark Angel




----------



## baker

Well done Army and DRDO 



> The nuclear-capable Agni-II intermediate range ballistic missile, with a range of 2000 kms, was test fired successfully today from a range off the Orissa coast *during a trial by the Army*, media report said.
> 
> The trial was conducted from the Wheelers Island, about 120 km from Balasore off the Orissa coast, the report said.
> 
> The indigenously-built Agni-II missile is a two-stage solid propelled ballistic missile. Its length is 21 metres, width one metre and launch weight is 17 tonnes.
> 
> It can carry a payload of one tonne over a distance of 2,000 km. However, the range can be extended if the payload is reduced. The missile has already been inducted into the services and the SSC is in charge of the missile's operation.



Agni-II missile test fired successfully- Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mallu

WELL DONE IA and DRDO


----------



## genetic_nomad

good news, thanks for sharing


----------



## Marxist

WELL DONE,good news, thanks for sharing


----------



## new wave

Hmm, is it only me, when i click on the "Link", i got this;

*Agni-II ballistic missile likely to be test fired today*
Press Trust Of India
Balasore, May 16, 2010
First Published: 12:13 IST(16/5/2010)
Last Updated: 09:19 IST(17/5/2010) 

Print 




The nuclear-capable Agni-II intermediate range ballistic missile, with a range of 2000 kms, is likely to be test fired on Monday from a range off the Orissa coast during a trial by the Army, defence sources said on Sunday.

"The trial is to be conducted from the Wheelers Island, about 120 km from here off the Orissa coast tomorrow," the sources said.

Range integration work in the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur and Dhamara for trial of Agni-II missile is near completion and if final check-up in the sub-systems of the missile is found to be flaw-less, the mission will be taken up on Monday, they said.

A special strategic command force (SSC) raised by Army would conduct the trial with necessary logistic support provided by various laboratories of the ITR and Defence Research and Development Organisation scientists, the sources said.

The indigenously-built Agni-II missile is a two-stage solid propelled ballistic missile. Its length is 21 metres, width one metre and launch weight is 17 tonnes.

It can carry a payload of one tonne over a distance of 2,000 km. However, the range can be extended if the payload is reduced. The missile has already been inducted into the services and the SSC is in charge of the missile's operation.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Agni-II missile test fired successfully- Hindustan Times

*Agni-II missile test fired successfully*

The nuclear-capable Agni-II intermediate range ballistic missile, with a range of 2000 kms, was test fired successfully today from a range off the Orissa coast during a trial by the Army, media report said.

The trial was conducted from the Wheelers Island, about 120 km from Balasore off the Orissa coast, the report said.

The indigenously-built Agni-II missile is a two-stage solid propelled ballistic missile. Its length is 21 metres, width one metre and launch weight is 17 tonnes.

It can carry a payload of one tonne over a distance of 2,000 km. However, the range can be extended if the payload is reduced. The missile has already been inducted into the services and the SSC is in charge of the missile's operation.


----------



## jha

*Nuclear-capable Agni-11 missile test-fired successfully*

BHUBANESWAR: India on Monday test-fired the nuclear-capable intermediate range Agni-II missile, with a range of over 2,000 km, from a launch site in Orissa, defence sources said.

The surface to surface missile was tested from Wheelers Island in Bhadrak district, about 200 km from here.

Nuclear-capable Agni-11 missile test-fired successfully - India - The Times of India


----------



## Raje amar

Should we not wait a little longer for the confermation????
at what time the test was conducted??


----------



## baker

> Balasore (Orissa), May 17 (PTI) Nuclear-capable Agni-II missile, with a range of 2000 kms, was today successfully test-fired by the Army as part of user trial from the Wheelers Island off Orissa coast.
> 
> *The trial was conducted from a rail mobile system in Launch Complex-4 of Integrated Test Range (ITR) at around 9.15 am*, defence sources said soon after the versatile surface-to-surface missile blasted off.
> 
> Data relating to various parameters of the mission's objectives was being analysed, the sources said.
> 
> Agni-II Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM) has already been inducted into the services and today's test was carried out by the Strategic Forces Command (SFC) of the Army with logistic support from various laboratories and personnel of Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).
> 
> A DRDO scientist said it was a training exercise to familiarise the end-users with different operational conditions.



fullstory


----------



## Kinetic

*Congrats to the Strategic Forces Command and DRDO. *

It was really needed. Seems like earlier failures were due to production problems. BDL should increase their QoS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

Great job by indian army .


----------



## SpArK

Good job.. happy news indeed


----------



## subject17

> The trial was conducted from a * rail mobile system *in Launch Complex-4 of Integrated Test Range (ITR) at around 9.15 am



Are we living in 1980's make this missile capable of launching in canister DODO.


----------



## brahmastra

we needed this test to be successful.


----------



## IndianArmy

A very good news indeed


----------



## illuminatidinesh

Well My friends I also like to share that the User trials of Agni 3 is scheduled today(17.05.2010)


----------



## Kinetic

Little more detailed.....

*Agni-II missile test-fired successfully*
Y. Mallikarjun


Agni-II, the intermediate range surface-to-surface ballistic missile, one of the key weapon systems of India's nuclear deterrence programme, was successfully flight-tested from the Wheeler Island off the Orissa coast on Monday.

The 2,000 km plus range nuclear-capable missile was *fired by personnel of the Strategic Forces Command* from the Launch Complex on the Island at 9.18 a.m. *It achieved its full range and splashed down at the pre-designated target in the sea with high degree of accuracy after a flight duration of about 660 seconds,* a top Defence Research and Development (DRDO) official told The Hindu.

Two naval ships tracked the vehicle homing on to the target, while a network of radars, telemetry and electro-optical instruments monitored the trajectory.

This was the third time that Agni-II was tested in the last one year. On the previous two occasions, the missiles failed to meet the respective mission objectives after they deviated from the flight path and nosedived into the sea during the separation of the second stage of the vehicles.

Agni-II, developed as part of medium and long range Agni series of missile systems, has already been inducted into the Armed Forces. *It is a two-stage solid propelled system and equipped with a special navigation system to achieve high degree of accuracy. The system also is provided with anti-ballistic defence counter measures. It is capable of carrying one tonne payload over a distance of 2,000 km.* 

Top brass from the Armed Forces besides Scientific adviser to Defence Minister and Director-General, DRDO, V.K.Saraswat and Director, Advanced Systems Laboratory, Avinash Chander were present during the launch.

The Hindu : News / National : Agni-II missile test-fired successfully

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tingumaster

illuminatidinesh said:


> Well My friends I also like to share that the User trials of Agni 3 is scheduled today(17.05.2010)



agni 3? Any source?


----------



## IndianArmy

illuminatidinesh said:


> Well My friends I also like to share that the User trials of Agni 3 is scheduled today(17.05.2010)



 *Agni III is the one to be watched out for*


----------



## Kinetic

illuminatidinesh said:


> Well My friends I also like to share that the User trials of Agni 3 is scheduled today(17.05.2010)



Agni-III today?    

*Is it correct? *


----------



## SpArK

2 tests.. hope agni-3 also get a successful test result


----------



## gowthamraj

Kinetic said:


> Agni-III today?
> 
> *Is it correct? *



I also read that source but did't find now


----------



## Bagee

yes it has to be successful for India to stand a chance in this competitive world


----------



## Kinetic

gowthamraj said:


> I also read that source but did't find now



Lets see.... If we test Agni-III today itself this will make history. India never did it except for Astra AAM and BMD. We need Agni-III faster... we need it more than Agni-II.


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> Lets see.... If we test Agni-III today itself this will make history. India never did it except for Astra AAM and BMD. We need Agni-III faster... we need it more than Agni-II


 Damn AM searching the source... I read it somewhere.


----------



## illuminatidinesh

Sorry guys I think it is Printing mistake from the local news paper.
They have given it as AGNI-III and in the content intermediate range ballistic missile with range of 2000 kms. They r talking about the Agni-II version. Again Sorry guys


----------



## Raje amar

Guys you broke my hart.......
I was dreaming toooooo many good news coming today for me..
my wife just gave birth to a baby boy. i am a father now

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## IndianArmy

Raje amar said:


> Guys you broke my hart.......
> I was dreaming toooooo many good news coming today for me..
> my wife just gave birth to a baby boy. i am a father now



​


----------



## baker

Raje amar said:


> Guys you broke my hart.......
> I was dreaming toooooo many good news coming today for me..
> my wife just gave birth to a baby boy. i am a father now



CONGRATS MAN................................

by the way what r u doing in defense forum now...


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> Guys you broke my hart.......
> I was dreaming toooooo many good news coming today for me..
> my wife just gave birth to a baby boy. i am a father now


Am really sorry sir My bad. I thought of sharing it as I was so Happy to hear it.
Any how Congs sir.... Ya what r u doing now in this forum now... I think we All should kick him to the hospital now.........


----------



## Raje amar

just tence & playing with my N 97.
though couldnt do anything than that.


----------



## graphican

The moment Pakistan had conducted two tests, I knew India would follow for sure. If Pakistan had conducted one test, that might have been tolerated but two missiles tested the same day tests and reaction of Indian media after that was demanding India to do something. Good for Indian defense and Indian audience I hope.


----------



## IndianArmy

graphican said:


> *The moment Pakistan had conducted two tests, I knew India would follow for sure*. If Pakistan had conducted one test, that might have been tolerated but two missiles tested the same day tests and reaction of Indian media after that was demanding India to do something. Good for Indian defense and Indian audience I hope.



Its the other way around sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

graphican said:


> The moment Pakistan had conducted two tests, I knew India would follow for sure. If Pakistan had conducted one test, that might have been tolerated but two missiles tested the same day tests and reaction of Indian media after that was demanding India to do something. Good for Indian defense and Indian audience I hope.



I think the thing is opposite. India tested many missiles in last six months, many times more than Pakistan. Indian tests were fixed before as they were needed for crucial validation by the Strategic Forces Command. Waiting for mid-course BMD test in June/July.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BJlaowai




----------



## Mogambo

Good job army and DRDO.

Now, We should also test it at night.


----------



## Trichy

Raje amar said:


> Guys you broke my hart.......
> I was dreaming toooooo many good news coming today for me..
> my wife just gave birth to a baby boy. i am a father now



Congrats Brother


----------



## brahmastra

Agni test











Courtesy: DRDO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## peacemaker10

^^^^^ The colour of missile is different and it seems not to have paint recently. Looks like they tested the missile from Army inventory at random not specifically fabricated for this test flight.. 

Well done !!


----------



## Kinetic

peacemaker10 said:


> ^^^^^ The colour of missile is different and it seems not to have paint recently. Looks like they tested the missile from Army inventory at random not specifically fabricated for this test flight..
> 
> Well done !!



well said dude. The missile was selected at random from the missiles inducted into the SFC. Great job DRDO.


----------



## jagjitnatt

peacemaker10 said:


> ^^^^^ The colour of missile is different and it seems not to have paint recently. Looks like they tested the missile from Army inventory at random not specifically fabricated for this test flight..
> 
> Well done !!



Yes, since it is the army testing it, the missile wasn't chosen specially. It was just a random missiles out of the inventory.

The paint job is awesome.

The re-entry vehicle is not painted, its composites to handle the increased pressure and high temperatures. I also expect some rcs reducing elements.


----------



## baker

it was actually a morale booster for Indin Armed forces..

After the last failure in night trials , it is a must win situation for our stragetic force command as well as DRDO and they made it perfect ...


----------



## deepak75

The reports said that the launch was via a rail mobile system. Is it only me who cannot make that out?


----------



## Iggy

We need to do more tests of this missile to check its reliability..two of this missiles user trial has been failure if i am not wrong..just wait to 2-3 tests .


----------



## i love india

well done.


----------



## KS

----SELF DELETE --------


----------



## Mirza Jatt

great news !! but we certainly need more tests of it.


----------



## arya-is-here

party times 

congrats to DRDO 

well now think about agni5


----------



## KS

Cool paint job man...

I dont know y...but the 5 letters "INDIA" on the missile just gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Marxist

New Delhi, May 17 (ANI): After the successful launch of the Agni II missile, India is all set to test fire its first Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile, Agni-V, in Mach-April 2011.

Agni V is being designed by adding a third composite stage to the two-stage 3,500-km Agni-III, having a range of over 5000 km to carry multiple warheads and will have countermeasures against anti-ballistic missile systems.

It is a three-stage solid fuelled missile with composite motor casing in the third stage. Two stages of this missile will be made of composite material. The Agni V will be the first canisterised, road-mobile missile in India.

Buoyed by the success of the Agni II missile, Dr W Selvamurthy, DRDOs Chief Controller Research and Development, said: We are now working on Agni V, which has a range capacity of more than 5,000 kilometres. It is a strategic missile being developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation.

It will be ready by next year. We hope during March-April next year. It will be an Inter Continental Ballistic Missile.

The Strategic Force Command on Monday successfully test fired Agni II, an Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM) with a range of 2000 km, from Wheeler Island off the coast of Orissa at 9:18 a.m., meeting all mission objectives.

Agni II is a strategic missile, which has a range capability of 2,000 km. It can carry a nuclear warhead, said Dr Selvamurthy.

We have successfully test fired this today. The Strategic Force Command has carried this out. They have done the whole operation themselves and our scientists have been observing the whole operation.

It has gone very well. All the mission objectives have been successfully met. This has been inducted in the Armed Forces. It was successfully test fired from the Wheeler Island, he added.

The Agni missile is a family of medium to inter-continental range ballistic missiles developed by India. It comprises of Agni I, Agni II, Agni III and Agni V. (ANI)

India to fire over 5000 km range Agni V in 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

*India ready to test 5,000 km range Agni-V by 2011*

Agni-V is a 5,000-km-plus missile and we are planning to carry out its first test within a year. After Agni-III and Agni-V, as far as cities in China and Pakistan are concerned, there will be no target that we want to hit but can't hit," DRDO Chief V K Saraswat said on Wednesday, adding that the "missile was already out of the drawing boards."

The test-firing of the Agni-V missile will also help India to join the elite club on nations with the capability to produce Inter-Continental Ballistic Missiles (ICBMs). Saraswat said the missile would be capable of being launched from canisters, which will help it to be launched from multiple platforms. With certain modifications, canister launchers enable ballistic missiles to be fired from ships and other moving platforms.

Comparing the Agni-III with Chinese 2,500 km range DF-21 and DF-25, Agni programme Director Avinash Chander said in terms of "accuracy and technology-wise", the indigenous missiles were better than the ones in the neighbourhood. He added that Agni-V would be a three-stage missile and it was in the sub-systems testing phase.

"The missile will have composite rocket motors instead of metal rocket motors. That technology has been realised 90 per cent as we have already tested it and are fine-tuning it to meet our requirements. It is in the sub-systems testing stage," he said.

Chander said the Agni-V is a derivative of Agni-III and 60 per cent of it was ready and the rest will have to be developed. "Agni-V will be the first missile that will have a three-stage propulsion system. It will have the same warhead and navigation system as that of the Agni-III, has the same diameter of 2 meters and is only half a metre longer than it," he added.

Asked if the country was planning to develop missiles of longer ranges, the DRDO Chief said, "In last 15 years, DRDO and India have come to a level of maturity in missile technology that we can build missiles of any range in these classes of systems mobile, semi-mobile and static if we need that."

He added the range and lethality of missiles was based on the requirements projected by the security establishment and "whether you make a 5,000 kilometre class missile or a longer range missile, 99 per cent of the technology and building blocks of the two are common."

Commenting on the successful test-firing of the Agni-III on February 7, the DRDO chief V K Saraswat said the "development" phase of the missile was over and it was ready for induction into the armed forces. The DRDO Chief said looking at the class and capabilities of the Agni-III, "there is no need for us to build missiles and keep storing them. There is no need and there is no requirement." He said "building and storing" missiles had a tremendous impact on "efforts and resources" and it was better to have building blocks of technology ready and have the capability as and when required in the shortest possible time.

Asked why was the missile test-fired only four times before induction, he said India had made advancements in design and simulation capabilities and a limited number of tests were required to prove the system.

On the problems faced by the Agni-II and Agni-III during their earlier tests, Chander said, "we have a problem and we have identified it. In both the cases, it was the quality-related issue and we are working to address those issues." He said the Agni-III was capable of being launched from both rail and road launchers and was made up of composite material.

Chander said the missile will be now tested by the armed forces as users and will be manufactured by Bharat Dynamics Limited in Hyderabad. The missile has been built with support of over 150 industrial partners, 20 DRDO laboratories and 20 other national level institutes, he added.

India ready to test 5,000 km range Agni-V by 2011

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------


India ready to test 5,000 km range Agni-V by 2011


----------



## arya-is-here

Agni-V - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sohan

> He said the Agni-III was capable of being launched from both *rail and road launchers* and was made up of composite material.



This is the most important thing.


----------



## Kinetic

Well, I wish they maintain the time frame. It will also be the first MIRV missile for India. 



> The Agni V will be the first canisterised, road-mobile missile in India.



*Wrong.* Agni-V is not the first canisterised, road mobile missile for India. *Shourya* is the first canisterised, road mobile ballistic missile. It can carry 1000 kg upto 750 km away. Brahmos though is a short range cruise missile it is also canistersied and road mobile.


----------



## Mogambo

1. The day we successfully induct and deploy Agni V in mountain tunnels.

2. Deploy all the 3 Arihant nuclear submarines with 700 kilometers+ range, nuclear capable Sagarika missile.

3. And stationed over around 8-10 squadrons of Su 30 MKI + MMRCA/Tejas in north east & Andaman Nicobar islands.

China will forget its all the aggressions.

Then we both can live with peace and work for our people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Waiting for this baby to roar into the Orissa skies soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## peacemaker10

baker said:


> it was actually a morale booster for Indin Armed forces..
> 
> After the last failure in night trials , it is a must win situation for our stragetic force command as well as DRDO and they made it perfect ...




Failure in night doesn't make any sense. Ballistic missiles have there own guidance systems and they must be linked with radars and satellite.

All weather 24x7 operability is must for second strike, DRDO should sort this out and test all the missiles and radars for night operation.


----------



## baker

peacemaker10 said:


> Failure in night doesn't make any sense. Ballistic missiles have there own guidance systems and they must be linked with radars and satellite.
> 
> All weather 24x7 operability is must for second strike, DRDO should sort this out and test all the missiles and radars for night operation.




may be in night one of our guys pressed wrong swich... 
night test is not for agni it may be for IA... [just kidding]


----------



## peacemaker10

deepak75 said:


> The reports said that the launch was via a rail mobile system. Is it only me who cannot make that out?




Take a look at a bottom left side of first picture. seems like a wheel. Also if you see the eractor tower, it aligns well with those wheel one in retracted position.


----------



## Dark Angel

India to fire over 5000 km range Agni V in 2011 

Monday, May 17, 2010, 13:10 [IST]


New Delhi, May 17 (ANI): After the successful launch of the Agni II missile, India 
is all set to test fire its first Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile, Agni-V, in Mach-April 2011.


Agni V is being designed by adding a third composite stage to the two-stage 3,500-km Agni-III, having a range of over 5000 km to carry multiple warheads and will have countermeasures against anti-ballistic missile systems.

It is a three-stage solid fuelled missile with composite motor casing in the third stage. Two stages of this missile will be made of composite material. The Agni V will be the first canisterised, road-mobile missile in India.

Buoyed by the success of the Agni II missile, Dr W Selvamurthy, DRDO's Chief Controller Research and Development, said: "We are now working on Agni V, which has a range capacity of more than 5,000 kilometres. It is a strategic missile being developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation."

*"It will be ready by next year. We hope during March-April next year. It will be an Inter Continental Ballistic Missile."*


The Strategic Force Command on Monday successfully test fired Agni II, an Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM) with a range of 2000 km, from Wheeler Island off the coast of Orissa at 9:18 a.m., meeting all mission objectives.

"Agni II is a strategic missile, which has a range capability of 2,000 km. It can carry a nuclear warhead," said Dr Selvamurthy.

"We have successfully test fired this today. The Strategic Force Command has carried this out. They have done the whole operation themselves and our scientists have been observing the whole operation.

"It has gone very well. All the mission objectives have been successfully met. This has been inducted in the Armed Forces. It was successfully test fired from the Wheeler Island," he added.

The Agni missile is a family of medium to inter-continental range ballistic missiles developed by India. It comprises of Agni I, Agni II, Agni III and Agni V. By Praful Kumar Singh (ANI)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark Angel

*Man it will be launched in april-march next year ..........simply just cant wait*


----------



## farhan_9909

multiple warhead capability means MIRV?


----------



## KS

farhan_9909 said:


> multiple warhead capability means MIRV?



Yes..Agni 5 is to be mated with 3 independently targettable warheads.


----------



## Indian-Devil

farhan_9909 said:


> multiple warhead capability means MIRV?



Multiple independently targetable reentry vehicle means MIRV, When missile re-enter the atmosphere then it has multiple independent targetable warheads. This capacity will be there in Agni-V also.
Good to see its development asap, as this will be able to neturalise the current threats from neighbourhood.


----------



## Haanzo

thisi is the first time someone is using the word ICBM ..till now they called the agni -5 as an IRBM


----------



## navtrek

great news


----------



## navtrek

EXCLUSIVE: Artist's Impression Of MIRV Warhead On Agni-III






















 from livefest

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## navtrek

PHOTOS: Agni-2 Launched Successfully Today











from livefest


----------



## DesiGuy

OK. I don't know much about missiles!!!!

ANYONE can tell me, if they put something new in the missile and that's why they tested??


OR Are they just testing it over and over again??


----------



## jagjitnatt

DesiGuy said:


> OK. I don't know much about missiles!!!!
> 
> ANYONE can tell me, if they put something new in the missile and that's why they tested??
> 
> 
> OR Are they just testing it over and over again??



Nothing new on the missile. Just that earlier, it was being tested by DRDO, the manufacturer. This time it is being tested by the Army, the customer.

Earlier, even if it failed, it wouldn't be a problem since it was in development stages and the problem could be fixed in later revisions.

This time the missile was the final version and it had to pass under any circumstances, since it won't be improved any further.


----------



## Kinetic

A new pic showing serial A2-13 and SFC logo....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FlyingSpagetti

Congrats on Agni-2 success~!


----------



## marcos98

*India to test 5,000-km range Agni-V missile in 2011*

21 May 2010 8ak: Upbeat after a string of successful tests of the Agni series missiles, the latest being the successful test of 2,000km medium range Agni-II ballistic missile on Monday, Defence Research Development Organisation (DRDO) is aiming to test Agni-V missile in early 2011.

Bombay news reports that DRDO will test fire its first Inter Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM), Agni-V in March-April 2011. Having a range of over 5,000 km to carry multiple warheads and will have countermeasures against anti-ballistic missile systems.

The year has been good for DRDO in terms of proving its capability to provide India with a capable missile. Earlier, DRDO had successfully tested Agni-III in February. The test result was significant because Agni-III with a range of 3,500km can target most major Chinese cities including Beijing. DRDO had also tested the 700km range Agni-I missile in March. 

On 10 Feb 8ak had reported that after the successful testing of Agni-III, DRDO would focus on development of Agni-V. The Agni-V is a three stage solid-fueled missile with composite motor casing in the third stage. Two stages of this missile will be made of composite material. Agni-V will be able to carry multiple warheads and will have countermeasures against Anti- ballistic missile systems. Advanced technologies like ring laser gyroscope and accelerometer will be used in the new missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## !!craft!!

Surya

At least one source has reported that a 12,000-km range, 80,000-kg weight ballistic missile, designated Surya, was under development. (1) The status of the Surya [Sun] ICBM program is unclear, with some report indicating that the development of this system was initiated in 1994. Conflicting reports regarding the Surya's configuration claim that it will be based on the components of the polar space launch vehicle (PSLV) and the Agni IRBM, and that it will have a range between 8000 and 12,000 kms. (2)

In October 2005 it was reported that India was developing a three state missile with solid fuel rockets in the first and second stages, and a liquid propellant rocket in the third stage. The launch weight of the missile was said to be 270 to 275 tonnes. The missile could have a 5,480 pound to 7,680 pound releasable front section with two to three warheads of 15 kilo tonne to 20 kilo tonnes each. The ICBM was being developed by combining the technology of the Agni II with that of the Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle. It was expected to have a range of more than 8,000 km. At that time it was reported that the ICBM was likely to be test-fired by 2008, and was expected to be added to the Indian armed forces' deterrence arsenal by 2015.

As of 2009 it was reported that the government had not considered an 8,000-km range ICBM.


----------



## hal-fgfa

may be india want to surprise world with surya


----------



## jagjitnatt

I believe a project names Surya did exist but I think it had been scrapped.
It might be revived if need arises. But as of now, there are more important things to take care of like civil nuclear power, price rise and recession


----------



## KS

INS Arihant too was a myth before it was launched on July 2009.


----------



## Moscow

too early to make noise will see when done


----------



## sudhir007

make sure before making New thread you dnt have credible souce the guy saying it will test fire at 2008 and inducted by 2015 but look now it is 2010 scientist only taking about Agni-V which range around 5000. 


> At that time it was reported that the ICBM was likely to be test-fired by 2008, and was expected to be added to the Indian armed forces' deterrence arsenal by 2015.


----------



## Kinetic

Surya ICBM never existed. It was just media hype specially western. DRDO chiefs and defence ministers clarified that Agni-5 is the first 'true' ICBM India developing.


----------



## Titanium

malaymishra123 said:


> *Anti-tank Nag missile to be ready by year-end*
> 
> HYDERABAD: The advanced, third generation, hit-to-kill anti-tank Nag missile is expected to be* inducted into the Army by the year-end after the completion of the user trials.
> *
> 
> The Hindu : National : Anti-tank Nag missile to be ready by year-end



Whats the status????


----------



## sohan

Status: Inducted.


----------



## CONNAN

*this is 2 year old news the missile is already inducted*

*STATUS--ACTIVE SERVICE WITH INDIAN ARMY*


----------



## KS

I have heard range of NAG iss abt 8 km...
but here it is given as 4 km...Can somebody enlighten..?


----------



## CONNAN

Karthic Sri said:


> I have heard range of NAG iss abt 8 km...
> but here it is given as 4 km...Can somebody enlighten..?



4kms version is surface to surface like when fired from land based systems (NAMICA CARRIER)

8 kms is air to surface version its also called helina missile it will be fired from our gunships mainly LCH


----------



## jha

^^ Range of HELINA (HELIcopter launched NAg) is 8 kms. for NAG this is 4 kms.


----------



## shiningindia

India is likely to enter the elite club of nations with Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM) capability as the over 5,000 km range Agni-5 missile was expected to become a reality by next year.

&#8220;Work is progressing satisfactorily in the development of Agni-5, which is expected to become a reality next year. With this, DRDO would have given India a comprehensive indigenous strategic capability, available with only a few nations of the world,&#8221; DRDO chief V.K. Saraswat said at the National Technology Day awards function.

Agni-5 will be the first canistered ballistic missile with range of over 5,000 km into Indian inventory, bringing possible military targets in the *whole of China and Pakistan *within striking range. The missile is likely to be tested early next year.

Missiles which are capable of being launched from canisters can be fired from multiple platforms and are easily transportable.

Commenting on the Indian missile programme, Mr. Saraswat said, &#8220;the success of Agni-3 and other tests have confirmed India&#8217;s strategic deterrence capability, which could not have been possible without the preceding developmental efforts in these programmes.&#8221;

http://bharat-rakshak.com/NEWS/newsrf.php?newsid=12950

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium

sohan said:


> Status: Inducted.





connanxlrc1000 said:


> *this is 2 year old news the missile is already inducted*
> 
> *STATUS--ACTIVE SERVICE WITH INDIAN ARMY*




Ya I know it is two years old news, but am not sure it is inducted in Army.

IIRC it was scheduled for "FINAL" (as if there is any) trials this MAY.


----------



## jha

a source would do wonders to your post.


----------



## Dark Angel

Its true they would be tested by march 2011


----------



## lilaspr

jha said:


> a source would do wonders to your post.



*Here you go: The Hindu : Sci-Tech / Science : ICBM to be a reality by next year: Saraswat*

I feel Agni 5 could provoke an arms race between the India and Pakistan, which have already gone to war three times over the last six decades. There are also lingering border issues between China and India. 

Chinas Dong Feng-31 and DF-41 could strike at a distance of 6,000 to 8,000 km. Where as pakistan has Shaheen-II and planning for Ghauri-III (3,500 KM) and Shaheen-III (4500 KM).


----------



## shiningindia

indian missile capability


----------



## Mogambo

lilaspr said:


> *Here you go: The Hindu : Sci-Tech / Science : ICBM to be a reality by next year: Saraswat*
> 
> I feel Agni 5 could provoke an arms race between the India and Pakistan, which have already gone to war three times over the last six decades. There are also lingering border issues between China and India.
> 
> Chinas Dong Feng-31 and DF-41 could strike at a distance of 6,000 to 8,000 km. Where as pakistan has Shaheen-II and planning for Ghauri-III (3,500 KM) and Shaheen-III (4500 KM).



we don't care what pak do or thinks as they don't care about us do everything possible. we should think for our self enough time has wasted in thinking of others.

if pak does it, it is a headache of USA.


----------



## schneider

lilaspr said:


> I feel Agni 5 could provoke an arms race between the India and Pakistan, which have already gone to war three times over the last six decades. There are also lingering border issues between China and India.
> 
> China&#8217;s Dong Feng-31 and DF-41 could strike at a distance of 6,000 to 8,000 km. Where as pakistan has Shaheen-II and planning for Ghauri-III (3,500 KM) and Shaheen-III (4500 KM).




We do not need Missiles reachin 8000 kms or 12, 000 kms as our perception of threat is not beyond 5000kms, the whole of China as of now. And There shouldn't be any Arms race.


----------



## shiningindia

schneider said:


> We do not need Missiles reachin 8000 kms or 12, 000 kms as our perception of threat is not beyond 5000kms, the whole of China as of now. And There shouldn't be any Arms race.



any one don't need it but india want to just show his capability so that no one attack on india in future. no country will not use this type of missile bcoz every country knows it's effect that is "world war III".


----------



## schneider

shiningindia said:


> any one don't need it but india want to just show his capability so that no one attack on india in future. no country will not use this type of missile bcoz every country knows it's effect that is "world war III".



yeah right, that's the major point. we need to show our capabilities to be among big 5.


----------



## shiningindia

schneider said:


> yeah right, that's the major point. we need to show our capabilities to be among big 5.



india is already in big 5.


----------



## Dash

> Where as pakistan has Shaheen-II and planning for Ghauri-III (3,500 KM) and Shaheen-III (4500 KM).



So we didnt start an arms race I guess, it becomes logical then for India to go for a 5000 kms range Missile if pak is already planning for a 4,500 one.


----------



## gogbot

shiningindia said:


> india is already in big 5.



That's way to optimistic , we are part of the big 10 , if we want to get into the big 5 , we need to get ahead of either UK or France.

Maybe in a decades time.


----------



## gowthamraj

Feel the power. .


----------



## Kinetic

Good to see that they are on track. I am expecting a test by mid next year. Agni-V and Agni-3SL will be the mainstay of India's strategic forces. Many new technologies are being developed with Agni-3/3SL/5 series. Agni-V will be the first to mount with MIRVs but it is also possible with Agni-3 and Agni-3SL.



chinapakistan said:


> Which world are you living?



In a free world, without some party controlling daily life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

chinapakistan said:


> Which world are you living?



certainly not in dreamy world


----------



## Kinetic

chinapakistan said:


> Oh, you wanna start something? Some about a big 5 country in dream has the world biggest poverty population? Behavior yourself, dont let me show you something break your dream.



Your 'English' is not understandable. OK, understood why you are so poor in learning! Thanks for trolling and derailing the thread.


----------



## SpArK

Guys lets just stick to the topic.

I agree with ChinaPakistan that we are not in top 5 .. we are not even in top 20

The list is 
1- United states
2- Russia
3- France (m45)
4- UK (Trident2)
5 - Israel ( Jericho 2 &3)

6-20 - China ( just to make him happy)

21- India.

I guess you are happy now my friend "ChinaPakistan"


By the way this is not "trolling" but its called "*patrolling*"


----------



## contender

Funny Indians, jumping up and down for an ICBM still in the air, while US, USSR deployed their ICBM in early 60's, China in the 70's.


----------



## under cover

BENNY said:


> Guys lets just stick to the topic.
> 
> I agree with ChinaPakistan that we are not in top 5 .. we are not even in top 20
> 
> The list is
> 1- United states
> 2- Russia
> 3- France (m45)
> 4- UK (Trident2)
> 5 - Israel ( Jericho 2 &3)
> 
> 6-20 - China ( just to make him happy)
> 
> 21- India.
> 
> I guess you are happy now my friend "ChinaPakistan"
> 
> 
> By the way this is not "trolling" but its called "*patrolling*"



What rubbish. The corrected list is 

1) pakistan

2) China

3) North Korea

4) Iran

5) US + Russia + France + Israel combined.

India not in the list.


I hope "chinapakistan" would thank my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

contender said:


> Funny Indians, jumping up and down for an ICBM still in the air, while US, USSR deployed their ICBM in early 60's, China in the 70's.



Very funny isnt it??/

Anyway ill tell my fellow members not to discuss anything about ICBM coz they are not allowed to.

Cheers mate. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## wali87

chinapakistan said:


> I didnt say my english is good, and I know indian is good at english.
> So what? I am so surprised that you thing enlgish capibility = academic ability.
> By the way, I dont think that pointing out some post like the following not reality is trolling. So, if I said india is already in big 5, and already the number 1, you will think this is not trolling? Oh, come on, grow up, face reality.




I am not aware of whether Indians are good or bad at English but it seems from their post that they are Indeed. However ever heard Indians 'speak' in English? lol hahahah ahahhaah 

Hilarious accent they have. All my indian friends i know make me laugh every time i hear them talk in English. They re speaking in English but their accent is Hindi! No offense to any Indians. but hahahahah hahahaha .. OMG.

Just type Russel Peters in you tube and watch how he makes fun of their accent. on another note, Russel Peters is also and Indian by 'ORIGIN' but he doesn't feel ashamed to accept the truth about this thing in particular. Funny guy.


----------



## IndianArmy

wali87 said:


> I am not aware of whether Indians are good or bad at English but it seems from their post that they are Indeed. However ever heard Indians 'speak' in English? lol hahahah ahahhaah
> 
> Hilarious accent they have. All my indian friends here make me laugh every time i hear them talk in English. They re speaking in English but their accent is Hindi! No offense to any Indians. but hahahahah hahahaha .. OMG.
> 
> Just type Russel Peters in you tube and watch how he makes fun of their accent. on another note, Russel Peters is also and Indian by 'ORIGIN'


Have you seen malayalees speak english??? here you go... promise you wont laugh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

IndianArmy said:


> Have you seen malayalees speak english??? here you go... promise you wont laugh
> 
> YouTube - Superb Phone Comedy



So you also started going off topic.. 

Put these in multimedia session please!!!!


----------



## SpArK

chinapakistan said:


> Haha, I am so happy bcoz from your post, I know even china is very weak, but we are not the weakest, there will always be a country called india under us. So, so happy.



Anything for you my friend.. I dont want to see you having a heavy heart. cheers.. enjoy and continue the bashing... cheeers!!!!


----------



## IndianArmy

BENNY said:


> So you also started going off topic..
> 
> Put these in multimedia session please!!!!



I myself am a malayalee, so I dont want a fight here, if my off topic post can generate some smiles here, it would be a great contribution....


----------



## SpArK

IndianArmy said:


> I myself am a malayalee, so I dont want a fight here, if my off topic post can generate some smiles here, it would be a great contribution....



I dont think that is a good idea. The trend in here is to generalize people based on the negative aspects only and what you do is actually encouraging that. so i would be very happy if you stop posting something like that.


----------



## contender

Its so damn true, I got a kick out of their PM last visit to US, last november? man, i could hardly understood what the heck he was talking about.


----------



## SpArK

contender said:


> Its so damn true, I got a kick out of their PM last visit to US, last november? man, i could hardly understood what the heck he was talking about.



When did u meet him??
Did he talk u about ICBM???


----------



## Just Yash

we should start work on multiple re entry war heads for our agni-2


----------



## Kinetic

Just Yash said:


> we should start work on multiple re entry war heads for our agni-2



Mate its not the Agni-2 but Agni-3 is capable of having MIRV and they will go for it. MIRV will be validated onboard Agni-5 that can also be mounted on Agni-3.


----------



## shiningindia

Kinetic said:


> Your 'English' is not understandable. OK, understood why you are so poor in learning! Thanks for trolling and derailing the thread.



i also unable to understand it. that show educational level of pakistani...


----------



## Kinetic

India Thought Leaders: Hypersonic BrahMos Missile By 2015, CEO Says

May 27, 2010




By Anantha Krishnan M.

BANGALORE - The Indo-Russian BrahMos supersonic missile program has made its mark in the international arena with a series of successful launches and subsequent rapid induction by the Indian Army and Navy. Now an air version of the missile is currently under development and will be fitted onto the Su-30MKI platform when ready. AVIATION WEEK caught up with BrahMos Aerospace CEO and Managing Director A. Sivathanu Pillai to learn more.

AW: Indian media has often hailed your role in making BrahMos a major hit. What do you think has led to your successes so far?

A.S.P.: Joint venture BrahMos is built upon the technological synergy of strengths of the two nations  India and Russia. Moreover, the superiority of the product such as Speed, Precision and Power has ensured the realization of this high-tech product and attracted the users to go for induction of the system in the shortest possible time. It can be proudly said that the Indian Army is the only land force in the entire globe to have a supersonic maneuverable land-attack cruise missile regiment.

AW: Could you please give an update on the program? How many missiles (squadrons) have the Army and Navy inducted?

A.S.P.: As you are aware, the development of both antiship and land-attack versions of BrahMos had been completed successfully and we are in the process of delivering the systems to the Navy and Army. Recently, contracts have been signed for induction of the mobile complex for Indian Army and Indian Air Force. Further orders are in the pipeline. The number of systems will depend on the force strength the services need to have.

AW: What kind of additional orders are we talking about for Army and Navy? Whats the order value?

A.S.P.: As BrahMos will be the first strike weapon with punch, there will be a greater number of ships, mobile launchers and aircraft fitted with the missile. *Our order value will exceed $5 billion.*

AW: When will the hypersonic version come out? Whats the latest from this front?

A.S.P.: The hypersonic version is on the drawing board and mutual discussions are in progress. We would like to freeze the design aspects in the near future. The realization of the missile would be taken up. Probably five years down the line, we can start testing of the missile.

AW: What kind of role are private industries playing in the success of BrahMos?

A.S.P.: BrahMos is an ideal example for the public-private industries consortium. Many industries had been identified in both India and Russia for manufacture of subsystems. Industries have become the production partners and are extending full support in the timely manufacture of the systems/subsystems. In short, the Missile Industry Consortium has been established in both the countries.

AW: Over the last two years BrahMos Aerospace Thiruvananthapuram Ltd. (BATL) has taken shape in Kerala. Where do you see BATL in the next couple of years?

A.S.P.: BATL was established as a leading aerospace industry and a role model for Kerala. It is expected to grow in the coming years. BATL is primarily for supporting various projects of BrahMos, Defense Research Development Organization and Indian Space Research Organization. *In addition, we will be supporting Bhabha Atomic Research Center for the robotic system and Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. (HAL) for engines.* The Phase-II expansion will begin after we get additional land and the Phase-III thereafter. The first fully-integrated BrahMos missile is expected to roll out from BATL by 2012.

India Thought Leaders: Hypersonic BrahMos Missile By 2015, CEO Says | AVIATION WEEK


----------



## Harath

what a waste of resources....


----------



## IndianArmy

Harath said:


> what a waste of resources....



Which resource???


----------



## yashchauhan

IndianArmy said:


> Which resource???



he is talking about our brains!!


----------



## IndianArmy

yashchauhan said:


> he is talking about our brains!!



Oh, hahaha.... Well said


----------



## &#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#

yashchauhan said:


> he is talking about our brains!!



LMAO...Shows someone is lacking one...No offence....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

Harath said:


> what a waste of resources....



Explain please .


----------



## IndianArmy

&#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#22269;;886920 said:


> LMAO...Shows someone is lacking one...No offence....



U Just scored a goal squeezing through...


----------



## Harath

yashchauhan said:


> he is talking about our brains!!



we are wasting our resources because we will never go to war with CHINA or its not worth to get into an arms race with Pakistan for the simple reason that that country is already handicapped..


----------



## IndianArmy

Harath said:


> we are wasting our resources because we will never go to war with CHINA or its not worth to get into an arms race with Pakistan for the simple reason that that country is already handicapped..they're with just hanging on China's undies...don't know when the bigBear will wean away its all time rough weather friend.
> 
> Guys am going....bye c u soon in a new bottle



Buddy, Its just a part of technological advancement, if when Needed we shouldnt be Out of ideas as What to do and How to do, so Gaining Knowledge in peace time would be Doubled in war time.... No country develops weapons keeping in mind that they would go into war with the advisory the very next day..... its all a part of Innovation and technical advancement


----------



## &#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#

Harath said:


> we are wasting our resources because we will never go to war with CHINA or its not worth to get into an arms race with Pakistan for the simple reason that that country is already handicapped..



Why is Pakistan handicapped?



IndianArmy said:


> Buddy, Its just a part of technological advancement, if when Needed we shouldnt be Out of ideas as What to do and How to do, so Gaining Knowledge in peace time would be Doubled in war time.... No country develops weapons keeping in mind that they would go into war with the advisory the very next day..... its all a part of Innovation and technical advancement



Yet all the talk of war with India's neighbors? Just yesterday I read your post talking about aspirations of catching up to China, being the main goal of India's development. From your previous POV, it seems like this all contradicts what you say now...


----------



## IndianArmy

&#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#22269;;886948 said:


> Yet all the talk of war with India's neighbors? Just yesterday I read your post talking about aspirations of catching up to China, being the main goal of India's development. From your previous POV, it seems like this all contradicts what you say now...



yesterday I said India will do what ever to overtake China,And Yes I said It was Our aspiration to Develop ahead and fast just like every other nation, And Now I said that Our weapons are developed for technological advancement, Please show me where I made a contradictory statement?


----------



## &#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#

IndianArmy said:


> yesterday I said India will do what ever to overtake China,And Yes I said It was Our aspiration to Develop ahead and fast just like every other nation, And Now I said that Our weapons are developed for technological advancement, Please show me where I made a contradictory statement?



"Buddy, *Its just a part of technological advancement*, if when Needed we shouldnt be Out of ideas as What to do and How to do, so Gaining Knowledge in peace time would be Doubled in war time"

Shouldn't it be "It's just a part of attempting to overtake your neighbors?"


----------



## su-47

&#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#22269;;886948 said:


> Yet all the talk of war with India's neighbors? Just yesterday I read your post talking about aspirations of catching up to China, being the main goal of India's development. From your previous POV, it seems like this all contradicts what you say now...



yes we want to catch up with china..nothing wrong with that! didnt china want to catch up with richer nations?

it only when u set a benchmark that u achieve things


----------



## IndianArmy

&#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#22269;;886965 said:


> "Buddy, *Its just a part of technological advancement*, if when Needed we shouldnt be Out of ideas as What to do and How to do, so Gaining Knowledge in peace time would be Doubled in war time"
> 
> Shouldn't it be "It's just a part of attempting to overtake your neighbors?"



What else do You understand by technological advancement? Advancing and progressing In this field, And yes We would Definitely be overtaking china in that field if China couldnt make a hypersonic Cruise missile by that time frame

Or do you want me to keep Writing the Phrase "Overtake china" Instead of "technological Advancement"??

What ever India does is not always China centric, Understand that please


----------



## &#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#

su-47 said:


> yes we want to catch up with china..nothing wrong with that! didnt china want to catch up with richer nations?
> 
> it only when u set a benchmark that u achieve things



Irrelevant to my post in this context, read again.



IndianArmy said:


> What else do You understand by technological advancement? Advancing and progressing In this field, And yes We would Definitely ,overtake china in that field if China couldnt make a hypersonic Cruise missile..
> 
> or do you want me to Write the Phrase "Overtake china" Instead of "technological Advancement"?? Where ever Its required
> 
> What ever India does is not always China centric, Understand that please



Lol, I wish I could understand the ^^ However, "Overtake china" and "technological Advancement" just felt like a contradiction to me... You know, the two purposes are completely different.


----------



## roach

I think that this whole 'catch up' game is regressive. Every nation needs to set it's own goals. China has done well economically, but it has been at the cost of the fundamental freedom of choice of it's people and it's environment. Not really a model we in India want to emulate.
No we don't want to 'catch up' with China. Tall skyscrapers and High-speed trains at the cost of freedom of speech and political expression? I don't think so.
Our methods are slower and longer, but we're learning faster and faster.
The BrahMos missile is one of our few successful advanced weapon programs, and it will (and has) taught us valuable lessons besides giving our confidence a boost.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndianArmy

&#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#22269;;886981 said:


> Lol, I wish I could understand the ^^ However, "Overtake china" and "technological Advancement" just felt like a contradiction to me... You know, the two purposes are completely different.



Ok Please let me know what contradiction does it have??? Technological development Includes global technologies as a whole, and As China is a Part of Of the Planet which we share, This Includes china as well.... 

And One can overtake ,Lets say China Only when there is Parallel development of Technology going along with other developments, there is nothing contradictory in it


----------



## &#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#

IndianArmy said:


> Ok Please let me know what contradiction does it have??? Technological development Includes global technologies as a whole, and As China is a Part of Of the Planet which we share, This Includes china as well....
> 
> And One can overtake ,Lets say China Only when there is Parallel development of Technology going along with other developments, there is nothing contradictory in it



Advancement is very broad, where it means simply to "develop" for the better of society or otherwise.

Overtake can only mean putting everything else aside and focusing on overtaking a rival.

Hence when putting the two together in context, they =/= each other.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Good Interview topic...


----------



## IndianArmy

&#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#22269;;887062 said:


> Advancement is very broad, where it means simply to "develop" for the better of society or otherwise.
> 
> Overtake can only mean putting everything else aside and focusing on overtaking a rival.
> 
> Hence when putting the two together in context, they =/= each other.



you cannot overtake The rival blindly , can u? We travel by a path by which we also overtake u, not that we only overtake u....


----------



## &#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#

IndianArmy said:


> you cannot overtake The rival blindly , can u? We travel by a path by which we also overtake u, not that we only overtake u....



Really? From your pov yesterday, you travel on a path where you "aspire to overtake China," now that sounds like that's the "only" path you're taking...


----------



## deckingraj

Harath said:


> we are wasting our resources because we will never go to war with CHINA or its not worth to get into an arms race with Pakistan for the simple reason that that country is already handicapped..



Just to let you know that countries develop modern and deadly weapons so that they never have to go for a war....They should be able to achieve things just by diplomacy....Because even if you win a war it gives a good blow to your economy - Wars are not only deadly but bloody expensive....


----------



## IndianArmy

&#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#22269;;887479 said:


> Really? From your pov yesterday, you travel on a path where you "aspire to overtake China," now that sounds like that's the "only" path you're taking...



Yes, But Our Path Is leading Us through many stages in which china is also a Part of.... Understand???


----------



## &#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#

IndianArmy said:


> Yes, But Our Path Is leading Us through many stages in which china is also a Part of.... Understand???



Ohhh, so now you put it in... From the tone of your voice yesterday, you sounded like the aspiration you held was to overtake China. After changing course of your debate, you add extra bits in?


----------



## ramu

&#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#22269;;887982 said:


> Ohhh, so now you put it in... From the tone of your voice yesterday, you sounded like the aspiration you held was to overtake China. After changing course of your debate, you add extra bits in?



So ...?


----------



## IndianArmy

&#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#22269;;887982 said:


> Ohhh, so now you put it in... From the tone of your voice yesterday, you sounded like the aspiration you held was to overtake China. After changing course of your debate, you add extra bits in?



Aspirations have no limits, nor does anyone have Limited aspirations.. Why should we limit it to just china??? 

More over Why did we get into this anyway?? Advancement in Technology and Aspiration to overtake are in no way contradictory , If U feel So, I am Sorry


----------



## &#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#

IndianArmy said:


> Aspirations have no limits, nor does anyone have Limited aspirations.. Why should we limit it to just china???
> 
> More over Why did we get into this anyway?? Advancement in Technology and Aspiration to overtake are in no way contradictory , If U feel So, I am Sorry



Guess I just felt you implied it that way...


----------



## IndianArmy

&#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#22269;;888934 said:


> Guess I just felt you implied it that way...



No, It was always that way.....


----------



## airuah

&#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#22269;;887062 said:


> Advancement is very broad, where it means simply to "develop" for the better of society or otherwise.
> 
> Overtake can only mean putting everything else aside and focusing on overtaking a rival.
> 
> Hence when putting the two together in context, they =/= each other.



what he ment was.......India wants to be the best in the world in every field.....and if we have to go there we have to over take china which is one of the countries immediately present on our uphill path......like first china,then other countries...


----------



## &#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#

IndianArmy said:


> No, It was always that way.....



Yes, to you... 



airuah said:


> what he ment was.......India wants to be the best in the world in every field.....and if we have to go there we have to over take china which is one of the countries immediately present on our uphill path......like first china,then other countries...



Ok, I think I've got it now.... Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## IndianArmy

&#20013;&#21326;&#20154;&#27665;&#20849;&#21644;&#22269;;889119 said:


> Yes, to you...



Yes to me?.... Obviously...


----------



## shaktiman2010

Ok, cut it guys.

Indo-China animosity is result of stupid policies of puppet Nehru. He blindly aped his western advisers and allowed CIA to create havoc in Chinese Tibet state.

India never had any claim on Tibet historically. I never understood why Nehru poked his stupid nose into Chinese region. India was so poor at that time during 1940's, its difficult to even fathom how he managed to even focus on Tibet issue when India had so many other issues to deal with.

Its unfortunate that India had such a foolish leaders, result of which it not only lost UNSC seat but also made blunders in Indo-China relations.

First Nehru signed peace treaty with China and then he screwed them by backing Tibet invasion by Western agents.

Fact is simple, guys. Chinese were smart enough to focus on using Western technology through a arrangement of isolated SEZ's, without letting western companies eat into Chinese domestic regulations. China opened economy on its own terms and gained a lot.

India on other hand crashed its economy during 1990's and was forced to accept western terms of economic regulations in domestic market. China has no such compulsions.

So, cut the crap guys and lets accept that China is far ahead of India. I know that hurts egos here of many fanatic Indians but however thats the truth.

In plainspeak, Indians are foolish, arrogant and talk a lot. Chinese are smart and hard working. They talk less, do more. And, most importantly, they are humble enough to learn from others and improve their own. Indians only whine like babies because they are lazy bunch of hypocrites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gogbot

shaktiman2010 said:


> Ok, cut it guys.
> 
> Indo-China animosity is result of stupid policies of puppet Nehru. He blindly aped his western advisers and allowed CIA to create havoc in Chinese Tibet state.
> 
> India never had any claim on Tibet historically. I never understood why Nehru poked his stupid nose into Chinese region. India was so poor at that time during 1940's, its difficult to even fathom how he managed to even focus on Tibet issue when India had so many other issues to deal with.
> 
> Its unfortunate that India had such a foolish leaders, result of which it not only lost UNSC seat but also made blunders in Indo-China relations.
> 
> First Nehru signed peace treaty with China and then he screwed them by backing Tibet invasion by Western agents.
> 
> Fact is simple, guys. Chinese were smart enough to focus on using Western technology through a arrangement of isolated SEZ's, without letting western companies eat into Chinese domestic regulations. China opened economy on its own terms and gained a lot.
> 
> India on other hand crashed its economy during 1990's and was forced to accept western terms of economic regulations in domestic market. China has no such compulsions.
> 
> So, cut the crap guys and lets accept that China is far ahead of India. I know that hurts egos here of many fanatic Indians but however thats the truth.
> 
> In plainspeak, Indians are foolish, arrogant and talk a lot. Chinese are smart and hard working. They talk less, do more. And, most importantly, they are humble enough to learn from others and improve their own. Indians only whine like babies because they are lazy bunch of hypocrites.



There must be some undertone in your words that i am missing , because so far all i read was ,

(just observations)

* cynicism
* stereotyping
*Indian inferiority complex to the max
*Lack of depth into any issue.
*Reverse jingoism ??? , didn't even know that existed
*and contradictory.

(me opinion)

Let me be honest , 
It must be really depressing to be you if that really is the way you think.


----------



## rajgoynar

ASTRA:-
The Mark 2 version of Astra will have a maximum range of 150 km and tail chase range of up to 35 km.




NAG:-
DRDL will start working on the,`Man Portable' Nag very soon. It would weigh less than 14 kg


anyone have more information about these missile (astra mark2 and nag 'man portable').


----------



## Kinetic

rajgoynar said:


> ASTRA:-
> The Mark 2 version of Astra will have a maximum range of 150 km and tail chase range of up to 35 km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAG:-
> DRDL will start working on the,`Man Portable' Nag very soon. It would weigh less than 14 kg
> 
> 
> anyone have more information about these missile (astra mark2 and nag 'man portable').



Next Astra will have ramjet propulsion like Meteor. DRDO got huge experience on different ramjet engines both solid and liquid through Akash and Brahmos. 

Heard about man portable Nag three/four years back, after that no news. The programme must be canceled and they went for Helina (helicopter).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ISRO

DRDO is so much confident about Astra Mk2 because its developed to be used mainly in 5th Gen Fighter


----------



## Titanium

The tag of Mark II, in every failed project is hilarious.


----------



## ISRO

Titanium said:


> The tag of Mark II, in every failed project is hilarious.




*OMG troller of the year come here *

first of all if call astra missile fail so i think u r biggest fool nothing else 

and our forces dont hide failure like ur forces ... when any project of urs become successful you tell it to world and some stupids call is 100% success

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndianArmy

Titanium said:


> The tag of Mark II, in every failed project is hilarious.



Go to this thread, where both Indians And Pakistanis agree with each other, who cares what you say

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/60679-systematic-analysis-indian-missile-technology-far-more-advanced-than-pakistan.html


----------



## sulemani keeda

Titanium said:


> The tag of Mark II, in every failed project is hilarious.



And that is why you have been thanked only 8 times in your 560 odd posts.


----------



## ARCHON

sulemani keeda said:


> And that is why you have been thanked only 8 times in your 250 odd posts.



Because its usually just 1 liners without much knowledge on anything at all. 

anyway lets continue with the thread.


----------



## Frankenstein

ISRO said:


> *OMG troller of the year come here *
> 
> first of all if call astra missile fail so i think u r biggest fool nothing else
> 
> and our forces dont hide failure like ur forces ... when any project of urs become successful you tell it to world and some stupids call is 100% success



Since I cant see any Pakistani flag on his profile, so you dont need to write refute or false remarks on our country


----------



## Titanium

ISRO said:


> *OMG troller of the year come here *
> 
> first of all if call astra missile fail so i think u r biggest fool nothing else
> 
> and our forces dont hide failure like ur forces ... when any project of urs become successful you tell it to world and some stupids call is 100% success



Setting aside the usual Whinning OF the crybabies, how do they think about Mark II??

What happened to astra, the pathetic attempt of matra magic copying


----------



## ISRO

Titanium said:


> Setting aside the usual Whinning OF the crybabies, how do they think about Mark II??
> 
> What happened to astra, the pathetic attempt of matra magic copying



The Hindu News Update Service

Air-to-air Astra missile test-fired

India test fires short range Astra missile

Astra Missile Air-to-air Test Fired


----------



## IndianArmy

*Astra *









A nice Indigenous Effort to develop a BVRM Astra...


----------



## IndianArmy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianArmy




----------



## Titanium

Let Pictures do the talking



IndianArmy said:


> *Astra *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Present to you *Matra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice *Indigenous Effort* :to develop a BVRM Astra...





IndianArmy said:


> *Matra*



Compare and contrast


----------



## IndianArmy

Titanium said:


> Compare and contrast



Every missile has a Conical head and a cylindrical body,Perhaps Flaps to Increase its Manuverability.... Metal Inside it matters....


----------



## Titanium

IndianArmy said:


> Every missile has a Conical head and a cylindrical body,Perhaps Flaps to Increase its Manuverability.... Metal Inside it matters....



Pure comedy

Class act


----------



## ISRO

IndianArmy said:


> Every missile has a Conical head and a cylindrical body,Perhaps Flaps to Increase its Manuverability.... Metal Inside it matters....



sir why you reply to a person who feel shame to use his own country flag


----------



## satishkumarcsc

Well the Astras Engine has undergone some real nice changes...If you compare the old smoky engines to the new engines seems like the combustion is complete. And the Astra uses the the R 77 seeker i guess. What happened to our own radar seeker? Anyone has any idea?


----------



## Dark Angel

satishkumarcsc said:


> Well the Astras Engine has undergone some real nice changes...If you compare the old smoky engines to the new engines seems like the combustion is complete. And the Astra uses the the R 77 seeker i guess. What happened to our own radar seeker? Anyone has any idea?




ur guessing but not sure on which seeker it uses can u provide a link


----------



## Titanium

satishkumarcsc said:


> Well the Astras Engine has undergone some real nice changes...If you compare the old smoky engines to the new engines seems like the combustion is complete. And the *Astra uses the the R 77 seeker i guess*. What happened to our own radar seeker? Anyone has any idea?




Why are you guessing??? there is nothing there. But don't worry International consortium help is sought, hopefully some will dump an excess one.

Here you don't need to guess; Matra =~Astra, even the name is borrowed.


----------



## Dark Angel

Titanium said:


> Why are you guessing??? there is nothing there. But don't worry International consortium help is sought, hopefully some will dump an excess one.
> 
> Here you don't need to guess; Matra =~Astra, even the name is borrowed.








*I think its high time u should be banned *


----------



## lhuang

I don't know what is more appalling.

Titanium's personal jihad or Indian posters lack of knowledge in refuting him.


----------



## lhuang

I take that back, he's been refuted multiple times, he just refuses to accept evidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium

Dark Angel said:


> *I think its high time u should be banned *




Yes, one way of easiest way to silence, when presented with evidence.


----------



## lhuang

Titanium said:


> Yes, one way of easiest way to silence, when presented with evidence.



Mate you have no evidence, whenever someone disagrees with you, you come up with century old articles that don't even say anything and when people provide solid refuting points you just say bla bla off topic.

Is there any arguing with you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium

Dark Angel said:


> *I think its high time u should be banned *





lhuang said:


> Mate you have no evidence, whenever someone disagrees with you, you come up with century old articles that don't even say anything and when people provide solid refuting points you just say bla bla off topic.
> 
> Is there any arguing with you?



Our chinese friend seems to be little upset

Evidence of what?? Open your eyes, you will see, but then again why would you do elaborate impersonation


----------



## sancho

Titanium said:


> Our chinese friend seems to be little upset
> 
> Evidence of what?? *Open your eyes, you will see*, but then again why would you do elaborate impersonation



That's exaclty what I would request to you!

*Matra Super 530: *







*Replaces by MICA:*




*And this is the way Astra looks:*



You simply can't be really so biased to not see the obvious differences in size, or design of the fins. 

What would you call this then?

*SD-10/PL-12:*




*AIM 120C AMRAAM:*


----------



## Tejas-MkII

The Hindu : National : Nag hits target in three seconds after launch

Nag hits target in three seconds after launch 



Y. Mallikarjun 



Proves its capability of engaging a target at a close range of 500 metres 







PHOTO COURTESY: DRDL 

A Nag missile being test-fired at the Army's Field Firing Range at Shamirpet, near Hyderabad, on Sunday  

HYDERABAD: Anti-tank guided missile Nag on Sunday successfully destroyed the target in three seconds after its launch from a Nag missile carrier (Namica), Nag Project Director S.S. Mishra told TheHindu.

Defence Research and Development Organisation's Chief Controller (Missile Systems) K. Shekhar, DRDL director and programme director of Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme P. Venugopalan and personnel from of the office of the Director General of Mechanised Forces were present during the test-firing.

*The test-firing proved the missile's capability of engaging a target at a close range of 500 metres.* It was fired around 11 a.m. in the Army's Field Firing Range at Shamirpet, near here, by scientists of the Defence Research and Development Laboratory

Proving short range capability was one of the Qualitative Requirements (QRs) from the Army.

Final trial in July

*The Nag is equipped with (IIR) Imaging Infra-red seeker and a highly potent tandem HEAT (high explosive anti-tank) warhead. The day-and-night third generation missile with top-attack capability has a maximum range of four km. It is expected to be inducted by the Army after conducting final validation trials in the deserts of Rajasthan next month..* Mr. Mishra said as many as seven missiles would be flight-tested during the July trials. Certain improvements suggested by the Army in connection with the operation of the Namica were carried out for validation trials.

During the user trials in Rajasthan in the winter of 2008 and summer of 2009, the missile conclusively established its K-Kill efficacy (capability to kill) against both stationary and moving targets. The missile carrier's ruggedness was also proved during extensive transportation trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium

sancho said:


> That's exaclty what I would request to you!
> 
> *Matra Super 530: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Replaces by MICA:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And this is the way Astra looks:*
> 
> 
> 
> You simply can't be really so biased to not see the obvious differences in size, or design of the fins.



What are you trying to tell, that you copied Mica, instead of Matra???

Serious issues here, Imean serious inferiority complex running.


> What would you call this then?
> 
> *SD-10/PL-12:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AIM 120C AMRAAM:*



Again,


----------



## Titanium

Tejas-MkII said:


> The Hindu : National : Nag hits target in three seconds after launch
> 
> Nag hits target in three seconds after launch
> 
> 
> 
> Y. Mallikarjun
> 
> 
> 
> Proves its capability of engaging a target at a close range of 500 metres





That is one very slow missile

To reach target of 4 KM, it will take 24 seconds, that is not taking into account the slowdown of the missile after its initial motor burn.


----------



## lhuang

Titanium said:


> That is one very slow missile
> 
> To reach target of 4 KM, it will take 24 seconds, that is not taking into account the slowdown of the missile after its initial motor burn.



600km/h is slow?

My god.

You're also not taking into account, time required to reach peak velocity etc


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

"That is one very slow missile

To reach target of 4 KM, it will take 24 seconds, that is not taking into account the slowdown of the missile after its initial motor burn."






Lol.

You don't know anything about how an anti tank missile flies and hits its target.

When Nag hit its target at 500 m in 3 seconds does not mean that the missile traveled the distance of 500 m in 3 seconds.


Think...if you can.

If you don't get what i am saying I will explain it later.But lets see what you know about anti tank missile.

Hint: When a ballistic missile hits a target at 1000 km distance, how much distance the actual warhead travels. Ballistic distance vs straight line.....


----------



## Chaluboy

Nag hits target in three seconds after launch







A Nag missile being test-fired at the Army's Field Firing Range at Shamirpet, near Hyderabad on Sunday. Photo Courtesy: DRDL
Anti-tank guided missile Nag on Sunday successfully destroyed the target in three seconds after its launch from a Nag missile carrier (Namica), Nag Project Director S.S. Mishra told The Hindu.

Defence Research and Development Organisation's Chief Controller (Missile Systems) K. Shekhar, DRDL director and programme director of Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme P. Venugopalan and personnel from of the office of the Director General of Mechanised Forces were present during the test-firing.

The test-firing proved the missile's capability of engaging a target at a close range of 500 metres. It was fired around 11 a.m. in the Army's Field Firing Range at Shamirpet, near here, by scientists of the Defence Research and Development Laboratory

Proving short range capability was one of the Qualitative Requirements (QRs) from the Army.

Final trial in July

The Nag is equipped with (IIR) Imaging Infra-red seeker and a highly potent tandem HEAT (high explosive anti-tank) warhead. The day-and-night third generation missile with top-attack capability has a maximum range of four km. It is expected to be inducted by the Army after conducting final validation trials in the deserts of Rajasthan next month.

Mr. Mishra said as many as seven missiles would be flight-tested during the July trials.

Certain improvements suggested by the Army in connection with the operation of the Namica were carried out for validation trials.

During the user trials in Rajasthan in the winter of 2008 and summer of 2009, the missile conclusively established its K-Kill efficacy (capability to kill) against both stationary and moving targets. The missile carrier's ruggedness was also proved during extensive transportation trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## arya-is-here

good news keep moving guys 

every step is important


----------



## Jazzbot

anti-alKhalid missile.. 

lol nice development for india..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tinguzzz

plz provide the source


----------



## ARCHON

tinguzzz said:


> plz provide the source



The Hindu : News / National : Nag hits target in three seconds after launch


----------



## flaming arrow

*have a look at the video*


----------



## Chanakyaa

Great Job..
Jai Ho.


----------



## Raje amar

Titanium said:


> That is one very slow missile
> 
> To reach target of 4 KM, it will take 24 seconds, that is not taking into account the slowdown of the missile after its initial motor burn.



Please please please teach me how you do that......
be my guru.......
how can you be so confident without knowing anything about missiles??????????

you are the only person after shchina who is so confident at trolling are you the same person or brothers or live together????????????


----------



## naren

Nice weapon


----------



## Moorkh

that missile seems to have taken an awefully high trajectory


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

Thats why it is called Nag.

Its flight resembles the hood of a striking cobra.


This flight enables it to hit at the weakest part of the armor of tank.


----------



## Raje amar

grate news..


----------



## Justin Joseph

Good news......best of luck DRDO.


----------



## deepak75

Isn't a mere 500 meters too close to try and take the Tank out? Or was that just the range in this test?


----------



## sirius4u

deepak75 said:


> Isn't a mere 500 meters too close to try and take the Tank out? Or was that just the range in this test?



Nag has a range of about 7-9 kms... This test was for proving its effectiveness in short ranges...


----------



## Dash

deepak75 said:


> Isn't a mere 500 meters too close to try and take the Tank out? Or was that just the range in this test?


This test was for close range threats. Good going DRDO.
I think its already inducted in Army, so are they the ones testing it?


----------



## Dash

sirius4u said:


> Nag has a range of about 7-9 kms... This test was for proving its effectiveness in short ranges...


A little correction there bro, Nag has a range of 4 Kms, only the air launched nag has 8 Kms.


----------



## navtrek

great going

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illuminatidinesh

Is there any news about the air launched version?


----------



## gogbot

illuminatidinesh said:


> Is there any news about the air launched version?



The HeliNa will be ready for use on the LCH , it is one of its primary weapons


----------



## sudhir007

New missile interceptor test in end June: DRDO chief: India Today - Latest Breaking News from India, World, Business, Cricket, Sports, Bollywood.


The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) would be testing a new missile interceptor in Balasore by the end of this month, DRDO chief Dr VK Saraswat told India Today. "We will have a test in end June or early July and are calling this new missile the PDV and it will have two solid stages," Dr Saraswat said. He revealed that the DRDO would begin ground-testing of AD-1 next year, a missile meant to shoot down intercontinental ballistic missiles (ICBMs).

The DRDO-developed missile shield uses a system of long range radars and long-range missiles to shoot down incoming enemy missiles. The system has been tested successfully three times since December 2006. A fourth test in March this year was a failure. For the test planned in June, the DRDO now plans to replace the PAD-1 or the exo-atmospheric interceptor which has two stages, one liquid and one solid besides a 'kill vehicle' which destroys the enemy missile. It will be tested against an 'enemy' missile 100 km away.


The PDV is a modified version of stage 1 missile interceptors which can shoot down intermediate range ballistic missiles (IRBMs) of upto 2,000 km range like Pakistan's Ghauri and Shaheen missiles. "The PDV will be the mainstay of the defence shield," Dr Saraswat said.

DRDO officials say this system will be the backbone of the missile defence shield until Phase 2 missiles are fully deployed. Phase 1 of the system is to be completed and ready for induction by next year.

Dr Saraswat said that the AD-1 and AD-2, extended range missiles meant to shoot down ICBMs, were on the drawing board and would be fielded by around 2012 under Phase 2 of the missile shield. "Ground testing of the AD-1 will begin next year and the AD-1 missile will be test-fired in 2012," Saraswat said. These would be capable of shooting down missiles which have ranges greater than 5,000 km. Phase 2 is far more challenging because it calls for detecting ICBMs hurtling at twice the speeds of intermediate range missiles. It not only requires bigger interceptor missiles flying at hypersonic speeds of between six and seven times the speed of sound (present missile interceptor speeds are between Mach 4 and Mach 5) but also radars to detect incoming ICBMs at ranges of over 1,500 km as opposed to the current detection ranges of over 600 km.

Phase 2 will be part of the DRDO's attempts at incrementally increasing the BMD capabilities of the home-grown system. The system has been successfully test-fired three times since December 2006-the first test shot of the exo-atmospheric interceptor downed a missile 45 km away; the second test a year later proved the endo-atmospheric or Advanced Air Defence (AAD) interceptor which shot down an incoming ballistic missile 15 km away. A third test in March 2009 shot down a ballistic missile 48 km away. The interceptor used a 'gimbaled directional warhead' or a warhead only one side of which explodes close to an incoming ballistic missile, shattering it.

The DRDO has put into place the building blocks for developing extended range radars of over 1,500 km. The Phase 2 missiles will be in the class of the THAAD or Terminal High Altitude Area Defence missiles deployed by the United States as part of its missile shield beginning this year. THAAD missiles can intercept ballistic missiles over 200 km away and track radars with ranges of over 1,000 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bhairava

for our neighbours


----------



## marcos98

*Podium finish for DRDO again! DAC clears induction of Rs 12,500 crore Akash missile systems for Indian Army; combined order for home-grown tactical weapon systems totals to Rs 23,300 crore; big boost for Indian R&D & industries*




The Army version of the Akash missile system, valued at Rs 12,500 crore ($2.8 billion), has been cleared for induction by Indias Defense Acquisition Council (DAC).

The India military services combined orders of the Defense Research and Development Organization-developed Akash, including two radars, have a total worth of Rs 23,300 crore. This is an unprecedented defense order for a DRDO-developed weapons system, and the biggest order ever for DRDOs tactical missile and radar systems.

The June 8 DAC meeting was chaired by Indian Defense Minister A.K. Antony. Others in attendance included the service chiefs, Secretary Defense, Secretary Defense Production, Secretary Defense Finance, Director General of Acquisition, DRDO Chief, and the Chief of Integrated Defense Staff (CIDS).

A senior Ministry of Defense (MoD) official told AVIATION WEEK that Hyderabad-based Bharat Dynamics Ltd (BDL) will be the system integrator and nodal production agency for the Akash Army variant. DAC had earlier cleared an Akash order worth Rs 6,500 for the Indian Air Force (IAF), with Bangalore-based Bharat Electronics Ltd (BEL) as its system integrator.

We have decided to split the IAF and Army orders between BEL and BDL to encourage competition within Indian industries and also to increase the synergy between the work centers, the official said.

BEL Chairman and Managing Director A.K. Datt told AVIATION WEEK in April that the IAF has placed missile orders for two squadrons, and BEL is soon expecting follow-up orders for four more squadrons.

The DAC had earlier approved Rs 2,800 crore worth of 3-D Surveillance-cum-Acquisition Radars, independent of the missiles, for all three services.

Seventy radars have been ordered, each costing Rs 40 core, the official said. In addition, the Indian Army has ordered Rs 1,500 crore of Weapon-Locating Radar, each costing Rs 50 crore.

In the next 7-8 years, close to 100 Indian industries will benefit from these projects. The project support for the services for these systems will be there for 25 years, the official said. This is a big boost to Indian industries with so much of money being pumped into the Indian economy. It is a great wealth-generation opportunity, in addition to [the] creation of more jobs as a home-grown tactical missile system is finally getting on top in place of the French, Russian, British and Israeli systems. This will give DRDO the much-needed lift and the Indian industry know-how to manufacture complicated weapon systems.

Considering that many of the current existing missile systems within the Indian armed forces are of foreign origin, DACs combined order is a boost to DRDOs research and development efforts.

The R&amp;D cost of Rs 1,000 crore, including the project sanction of Rs 600 crore, is 8-10 times lower than the cost of similar system developments in advanced countries, the official said. Akash, which is considered as Indian poor mans Patriot, has certain unique characteristics like mobility, all-the-way-powered flight till target interception, multiple target handling, digitally-coded command guidance and fully automatic operation.

The Akash missile systems consist of a launcher, a missile with a 25-30 km. range, control center, multifunction fire control radar and supporting ground equipment. 
Akash Missile System For Indian Army OK'd | AVIATION WEEK

GO DRDO GO........

Reactions: Like Like:
31


----------



## LCA Tejas

Replacing the Foreign With Indian..... This Is How we Do it.... *DRDO* kept the Promise


----------



## CONNAN

rome is not build in a day finally made in india defence products


----------



## Bhairava

So 1billion for air force and 2.8 billion for army totally rounded *4 billion us dollars for our industries*


----------



## Tejas-MkII

What a good morning it is ... about >5billion $ order 

Any information about no. of sqd..

I think no. will be around 8 as the volume of order is very much similar to IAF's order.


----------



## Novice09

LCA Tejas said:


> Replacing the Foreign With Indian..... This Is How we Do it.... *DRDO* kept the Promise



Still some people feels that DRDO makes crap 

DRDO's recent success stories will really force them to eat their words


----------



## LCA Tejas

Novice09 said:


> Still some people feels that DRDO makes crap
> 
> DRDO's recent success stories will really force them to eat their words



Does the word of Ignorant make any difference?? Lets not bother who speak negative...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

DRDO always scores, after 1 year you hear that it was in fact a failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

So the Army also ordered huge number of Akash missiles. Nothing better than that the Indian armed forces ordering 23000 crore worth of Akash missile and related systems! The missile system is worth of that big order. Its an advanced network centric system with capabilities of handling aircraft, helicopters to cruise missiles. Its proved itself in various tests. All the best to DRDO. 

First squadron will be fielded (must be already fielded) along Tibet border in Nroth-East.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LCA Tejas

Asim Aquil said:


> DRDO always scores, after 1 year you hear that it was in fact a failure.



Yeah yeah, Sour grapes....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LCA Tejas

Hey Is Trishul Active???


----------



## Kinetic

Asim Aquil said:


> DRDO always scores, after 1 year you hear that it was in fact a failure.



Can you give an example? 

Akash was tested many times by the air force and army, after that only made orders worth multi billion dollar. 

*User Trials*

* IAF had evolved the user Trial Directive to verify the consistency in performance of the total weapon system against low flying near range target, long range high altitude target, crossing and approaching target and ripple firing of two missiles from the same launcher against a low altitude receding target.

The user trials of intercepting flying targets were conducted at ITR, Chandipur during 14-21 Dec 2007. Akash missile has successfully intercepted targets fifth time in a row in this campaign. Fifth and last trial successfully took place at 2.15 pm on 21st Dec at Chandipur on sea. The Akash missile destroyed an Unmanned Air Vehicle (Lakshya) which was flying a path simulating an air attack. The target vanished from the radar screen when the missile was guided precisely in close proximity and warhead blast occurred destroying the target instantaneously. This is the grand finale of the tend days users campaign meticulously planned by the Indian Air Force.

Indian Air Force officials witnessed user trials. With the conclusion of Akash evaluation now onus lies with Indian Air Force and Indian Army as the state-of-art surface to air missile as required by services is available for indigenous production in India. *

AKASH AIR DEFENCE WEAPON SYSTEM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Novice09

Asim Aquil said:


> DRDO always scores, after 1 year you hear that it was in fact a failure.


----------



## Kinetic

LCA Tejas said:


> Hey Is Trishul Active???



Its was fully developed but the navy, airforce and army already opted different system requirements. So DRDO went for SR-SAM. The Trishul project was shelved as a tech demonstrator. It has given important inputs into future SR-SAM, Barak NG and BMD systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LCA Tejas

Kinetic said:


> Its was fully developed but the navy, airforce and army already opted different system requirements. So DRDO went for SR-SAM. The Trishul project was shelved as a tech demonstrator. It has given important inputs into future SR-SAM, Barak NG and BMD systems.



Thanks buddy, Now DRDO can confidently Move on to Akash MK2


----------



## Nav

Guys another scum is cuming of 23ooo caror ..! Beware

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humblehobbes

i think u mean "scam of 23000 Crore"..


----------



## Kinetic

Best news of the month. If the test is a success than DRDO tests mid course missile interceptor to destroy IRBM. Another great achievement for DRDO. Also PDV will be giant leap replacing PAD from current PAD+AAD combined BMD system of phase-1. PDV's kill altitude is 150 km.


----------



## gogbot

LCA Tejas said:


> Thanks buddy, Now DRDO can confidently Move on to Akash MK2



DRDO can do so freely with eh AKASH 2.0 and the Arjun 2.0.

After the success of the Arjun in trials
Good orders for the Akash.

Morale must be really high right now.


----------



## LCA Tejas

gogbot said:


> DRDO can do so freely with eh AKASH 2.0 and the Arjun 2.0.
> 
> After the success of the Arjun in trials
> Good orders for the Akash.
> 
> Morale must be really high right now.



Yup, there morale is on the rise now, And thats Obvious


----------



## jagjitnatt

If we are successful in building an effective BMD system, then the only threat to us Pakistan nuke will be taken care off.

Then India would be fearless and unstoppable and we won't have to think twice before retaliating another Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indushek

Kinetic said:


> Can you give an example?
> 
> Akash was tested many times by the air force and army, after that only made orders worth multi billion dollar.
> 
> *User Trials*
> 
> * IAF had evolved the user Trial Directive to verify the consistency in performance of the total weapon system against low flying near range target, long range high altitude target, crossing and approaching target and ripple firing of two missiles from the same launcher against a low altitude receding target.
> 
> The user trials of intercepting flying targets were conducted at ITR, Chandipur during 14-21 Dec 2007. Akash missile has successfully intercepted targets fifth time in a row in this campaign. Fifth and last trial successfully took place at 2.15 pm on 21st Dec at Chandipur on sea. The Akash missile destroyed an Unmanned Air Vehicle (Lakshya) which was flying a path simulating an air attack. The target vanished from the radar screen when the missile was guided precisely in close proximity and warhead blast occurred destroying the target instantaneously. This is the grand finale of the tend days users campaign meticulously planned by the Indian Air Force.
> 
> Indian Air Force officials witnessed user trials. With the conclusion of Akash evaluation now onus lies with Indian Air Force and Indian Army as the state-of-art surface to air missile as required by services is available for indigenous production in India. *
> 
> AKASH AIR DEFENCE WEAPON SYSTEM



Bro why do you try to explain so much to people intent on trolling ha?? Let us enjoy this success, this news really made my day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhairava

some one have a digest


----------



## Kinetic

jagjitnatt said:


> If we are successful in building an effective BMD system, then the only threat to us Pakistan nuke will be taken care off.
> 
> Then India would be fearless and unstoppable and we won't have to think twice before retaliating another Mumbai.



Mate Phase-I is more than enough for the missiles Pakistan has not the entire BMD system which also include Phase-II.


----------



## indushek

But i think lot more number of tests have to be done to make it fool proof.


----------



## Ammyy

Any one know range of PAD system???


----------



## Tejas-MkII

PDV will be the main stay in Phase-1 of BMD ,able to target at the alt. of 130-150km,very much similar to THAAD in terms of Altitude.

Also present speed is >5 mach, possibly in this test it can fly with more speed.

Yesterday i saw the video of PADE-2006 , well i am not the expert but good at Speed,time, distance and projectile.

Its range is speculating though, but quite amazing.


----------



## Kinetic

DRDO said:


> Any one know range of PAD system???



BMD systems are generally quoted with 'kill altitude'....

AAD : Maximum interception altitude 30 km.
PAD : Maximum interception altitude 80 km.
PDV : 150 km.


----------



## farhan_9909

Good for india

bt MIRV capable missiles cannot be shot down by Anti ballistic missiles.

Shaheen II MIRV capable

and Shaheen III which we wil test by 2010-11 will also hav MIRV


----------



## Ammyy

Kinetic said:


> BMD systems are generally quoted with 'kill altitude'....
> 
> AAD : Maximum interception altitude 30 km.
> PAD : Maximum interception altitude 80 km.
> PDV : 150 km.



So range not mansion with them ???


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Kinetic said:


> BMD systems are generally quoted with *'kill altitude*'....
> 
> AAD : Maximum interception altitude 30 km.
> PAD : Maximum interception altitude 80 km.
> PDV : 150 km.



Yes they always quoted as "Kill altitude" and always classified range.

Even the range of other ABM available in public domain are speculative.


----------



## Bhairava

farhan_9909 said:


> Good for india
> 
> bt MIRV capable missiles cannot be shot down by Anti ballistic missiles.
> 
> Shaheen II MIRV capable
> 
> and Shaheen III which we wil test by 2010-11 will also hav MIRV


no friend that media hype. Pakistan not yet test that type of missiles. You above mentioned missile dont have that design


----------



## Kinetic

DRDO said:


> So range not mansion with them ???



Actually for a BMD range doesn't really matters. More it can reach higher altitude, better. Because it will give you multiple chances to launch other interceptors if the first one fails. 

There must be some ranges but they are very speculative and not required to be mentioned. *Also BMD systems like PAD cannot operate inside atmosphere to destroy aircrafts.* Inside atmosphere for air defence against aircrafts and cruise missile range is important.


----------



## tidu

Navkhan said:


> Guys another scum is cuming of 23ooo caror ..! Beware




yaya don worry ,its our money .we cn do watever we wnt .atleast we dont cry for money in front of other countries


----------



## brahmastra

can't we simply take out incoming missiles with SAMs and A2A missiles from aircrafts? I think we can.


----------



## Kinetic

Tejas-MkII said:


> Yes they always quoted as "Kill altitude" and always classified range.
> 
> Even the range of other ABM available in public domain are speculative.



Yeah.... not only classified or speculative but also not required I guess because if the ABM follows a modified ballistic trajectory to intercept incoming BM at high altitude thats enough.


----------



## TaimiKhan

jagjitnatt said:


> If we are successful in building an effective BMD system, then the only threat to us Pakistan nuke will be taken care off.
> 
> Then India would be fearless and unstoppable and we won't have to think twice before retaliating another Mumbai.


----------



## Kinetic

brahmastra said:


> can't we simply take out incoming missiles with SAMs and A2A missiles from aircrafts? I think we can.



Good question. 

*Tracking of those ballistic missiles will be an issue because they are very fast. Its possible by SAM or AAM but they cannot go outside or higher altitude atmosphere if they don't have TVC because there the fins of SAMs or AAMs will not work there is no or very thin air. 

The ABM generally are fast wrt SAM and AAM while capable of engaging high speed targets with very last moment maneuvers. *


----------



## Ammyy

Asim Aquil said:


> DRDO always scores, after 1 year you hear that it was in fact a failure.



If its failed. so DRDO declare that dnt wary. 
Not like u that no buddy know how capable we are . what Gov said believe by everyone with blind eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jagjitnatt

Kinetic said:


> Actually for a BMD range doesn't really matters. More it can reach higher altitude, better. Because it will give you multiple chances to launch other interceptors if the first one fails.
> 
> There must be some ranges but they are very speculative and not required to be mentioned. *Also BMD systems like PAD cannot operate inside atmosphere to destroy aircrafts.* Inside atmosphere for air defence against aircrafts and cruise missile range is important.


Its not the range which is important in case of BMD systems but the altitude of interception, since ballistic missiles are free falling missiles and their range can be calculated from the their altitude. An ICBM would have a higher altitude and a higher speed, so to intercept it we need a missile that reached a higher altitude, but small range ballistic missiles have a lower altitude, so we can intercept them at a lower altitude.

This image explains it clearly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

Bingo!!!!




More than US $ 5 billion worth of orders for more than 3000 Akash missiles for both Air Force and the Army.

Man!!! This single order is worth one of our neighbor's entire yearly defence budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## karan.1970

Asim Aquil said:


> DRDO always scores, after 1 year you hear that it was in fact a failure.



A little trollish for you Asim.. Isnt it?


----------



## gogbot

farhan_9909 said:


> Good for india
> bt MIRV capable missiles cannot be shot down by Anti ballistic missiles.



Not true , MIRV missile can be shot down just the same as any other missile.

The problem occurs that now instead of just one war head to intercept , there are are now multiple war heads that need to be intercepted.

This in turn mean for every missile launched there need to be multiple interceptor missiles.

BMD system itself , works just as well . and the only for it to be defeated is by overwhelming the systems with pure numbers and exhausting all interceptor missiles.

MIRV warheads make this possible.

But the way i see it Pakistan at best will launch maybe 200 missiles , 

each may carry between 3-6 warheads . So worst case we need to intercept 1200 warheads.

Most of them wont even be nukes. with only some 100 being the real deal . Most will just be decoy's with conventional warheads

Given the multi-layered nature of the BMD , with even SAM's having intercept capability.

I think the odd's are that major centres can be protected or at the very least damage to India as whole reduced by a very large margin.

IF you consider China , then the situation is much less optimistic.
But the BMD system itself still functions to the best of its capacity.
But in all likely hood , it will be overwhelmed. 

That is why The phase two of the BMD systems call for ew faster interceptors and more long range radars



> Phase 2
> Two new anti ballistic missiles that can intercept IRBM/ICBMs are being developed. These high speed missiles (AD-1 and AD-2) are being developed to intercept ballistic missiles with the range of 5000 km.The test trials of these two systems is expected to take place in 2011. The new missile will be similar to the THAAD missile deployed by the U.S.A. These missiles will have to travel at hypersonic speeds and will require radars with scan capability of over 1500 kilometers to successfully intercept the target.






farhan_9909 said:


> Shaheen II MIRV capable
> 
> and Shaheen III which we wil test by 2010-11 will also hav MIRV



We shall have to see , i suppose.

Shaheen II does not have MIRV yet ,



> Since deployment of the 2,500 km range Shaheen-II, a multiple independently targeted re-entry vehicle (MIRV) warhead system (which *may be first fielded* on the Shaheen-II) and the Shaheen-III missile with a range of 4,000-4,500 km *are under development*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

i cant understand the concept. I know AAD PAD. now why PDV, Earlier two cancelled?


----------



## Kinetic

jagjitnatt said:


> Its not the range which is important in case of BMD systems but the altitude of interception, since ballistic missiles are free falling missiles and their range can be calculated from the their altitude. An ICBM would have a higher altitude and a higher speed, so to intercept it we need a missile that reached a higher altitude, but small range ballistic missiles have a lower altitude, so we can intercept them at a lower altitude.
> 
> This image explains it clearly.
> http://www.globalsecurity.org/space/systems/images/tbm-trajectory-1.jpg



Another reason we want to destroy ICBM generally in higher altitude because when it re-enters the atmosphere or in terminal phase the speed becomes extremely high. 

Also higher altitude of ICBM is also an advantage if you have multilayer defence because you can launch multiple interceptors at various altitudes when the missile is descending.


----------



## Kinetic

tamilan007 said:


> i cant understand the concept. I know AAD PAD. now why PDV, Earlier two cancelled?



*PDV will replace PAD, not AAD.* AAD manages upto 30 km while PDV will manage from 30 to 150 km. This time one cannot replace another.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Kinetic said:


> Yeah.... not only classified or speculative but also not required I guess because if the ABM follows a modified ballistic trajectory to intercept incoming BM at high altitude thats enough.



Yes what we required is higher altitude and PDV with 130-150 Km is very much enough.

But range may also came into the picture when we are against the salvo of BM and DRDO have done this part quite well , so we don't have to worry about this.


----------



## AbuSalam

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> Bingo!!!!
> 
> More than US $ 5 billion worth of orders for more than 3000 Akash missiles for both Air Force and the Army.
> 
> Man!!! This single order is worth one of our neighbor's entire yearly defence budget.



which neighbour ? Srilanka ? Bangladesh ?


----------



## brahmastra

Kinetic said:


> Good question.
> 
> *Tracking of those ballistic missiles will be an issue because they are very fast. Its possible by SAM or AAM but they cannot go outside or higher altitude atmosphere if they don't have TVC because there the fins of SAMs or AAMs will not work there is no or very thin air.
> 
> The ABM generally are fast wrt SAM and AAM while capable of engaging high speed targets with very last moment maneuvers. *



yes,
lets say, if you can track incoming ballistic missile and when missile is about 1000-2000 meter altitude above its target.
Than, you can fire SAM's and also aircraft that you send in the air by tracking incoming missile will fire BVR missile or ordinary heat seeking missile. those sam's and A@A missiles will see incoming missile as a diving aircraft and can successfully engage it.Game over.

*P.S. If you got Wii at your home than you should try 'HEATSEEKER' game.*


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Kinetic said:


> *PDV will replace PAD, not AAD.* AAD manages upto 30 km while PDV will manage from 30 to 150 km. This time one cannot replace another.



For AAD it can itnercept as low as 15 km, can be used as a SAM also.



> Due to two successful interceptor missile tests carried out by India, the scientists have said that the AAD missile could be modified into a new extended range (up to 150km) surface-to-air missile that could be possibly named as Ashvin.



It will be   for our rivals


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

AbuSalam said:


> which neighbour ? Srilanka ? Bangladesh ?




You Know who.
we don't speak of its name.

"Voldermot"

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kinetic

brahmastra said:


> yes,
> lets say, if you can track incoming ballistic missile and when missile is about 1000-2000 meter altitude above its target.
> Than, you can fire SAM's and also aircraft that you send in the air by tracking incoming missile will fire BVR missile or ordinary heat seeking missile. those sam's and A@A missiles will see incoming missile as a diving aircraft and can successfully engage it.Game over.
> 
> *P.S. If you got Wii at your home than you should try 'HEATSEEKER' game.*



If the missile is 1000 or 2000 mts above earth than it will take less than a second to reach the target. So no reaction time for the SAMs or AAMs. You have to count these as well......

*1) If the ballistic missile (BM) carries nuclear warheads than it will not wait to reach 1000/2000 meters but before that it will detonate itself to cause maximum damage.

2) SAMs and AAMs are generally not designed to destroy extreme high speed targets. *

Game: OK.  Actually I never play comp games.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

Kinetic said:


> If the missile is 1000 or 2000 mts above earth than it will take less than a second to reach the target. So no reaction time for the SAMs or AAMs. You have to count these as well......
> 
> *1) If the ballistic missile (BM) carries nuclear warheads than it will not wait to reach 1000/2000 meters but before that it will detonate itself to cause maximum damage.
> 
> 2) SAMs and AAMs are generally not designed to destroy extreme high speed targets. *



than, we must need Ballistic missile shield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Tejas-MkII said:


> For AAD it can itnercept as low as 15 km, can be used as a SAM also.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be   for our rivals



Yeah. But it needs minor changes to be a dedicated air defence missile against fighter aircrafts and cruise missile.

Not just 15 but it can even intercept at 5 km altitude.


----------



## AbuSalam

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> You Know who.
> we don't speak of its name.
> 
> "Voldermot"



Isn't India surrounded by all sorts of neighbors ??
we have powerful, weak, large small...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Kinetic said:


> Yeah. But it needs minor changes to be a dedicated air defence missile against fighter aircrafts and cruise missile.
> 
> Not just 15 but it can even intercept at 5 km altitude.



May be in the next test they wil test those minor changes..


----------



## sudhir007

Novice09 said:


> Still some people feels that DRDO makes crap
> 
> DRDO's recent success stories will really force them to eat their words



Success not one in one day it will take yr's and you can see the attitude of our arm force against DRDO they always neglecting them. also there is no proper R&D facilities and money given by our government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

AbuSalam said:


> which neighbour ? Srilanka ? Bangladesh ?


both Srilanka & Banladesh


----------



## Progressive

Asim Aquil said:


> DRDO always scores, after 1 year you hear that it was in fact a failure.



Atleast we acknowledge failure. That is the greatness of our open society in India. You will be held accountable for failure.

As a wise man once said "You haven't learned anything if you haven't made any mistakes yet"


----------



## AbuSalam

sudhir007 said:


> both Srilanka & Banladesh



and they both have BM's


----------



## sudhir007

http://week.manoramaonline.com/cgi-...@@@&contentType=EDITORIAL&sectionName=TheWeek Current Events&programId=1073754900&contentId=7342536

Manmohan Singh tried to be even-handed while giving away the National Technology Day awards to DRDO scientists. He commended their work on missiles, tanks, aircraft, electronic warfare, radar and communication systems. Then he went ballistic: &#8220;Our current level of self-reliance in defence R&D is less than our capabilities.&#8221;

DRDO chief V.K. Saraswat, who has shot down incoming missiles endo- and exo-atmosphere, made an interception bid within the solemn atmosphere: &#8220;...The responsibility for self-reliance should be shared by all stake-holders of MoD [ministry of defence],&#8221; meaning the brass-hats and the babus.

*Another ICBM from the PM: &#8220;...Some defence projects have been delayed... DRDO [should] learn from these experiences and work more closely with the armed forces....&#8221;
Saraswat's ABM: &#8220;DRDO neither has the power to impose its products on its customer nor the mandate or capacity to produce the developed systems all by themselves.&#8221;** A point missed by those who compare defence scientists with space and atomic scientists! Space savants don't have to sell their PSLV to anyone. DRDO has to 'sell' Tejas, Arjun and Lakshya to phoren-crazy customers.*

Saraswat then launched his own ICBM at the brass-hats: &#8220;...*While the temptation may be overwhelming to field proven, state-of-the-art imported systems, they [the services], too, have a role to play in the economic and industrial growth of the country.&#8221;*

*Defence scientists have been saying ad nauseam that the services should order local ware in bulk for the industry to grow. But the Army has ordered just 120 Arjun tanks and the Air Force 40 Tejas warjets. No plane-maker in the world, save Hindustan Aeronautics, would set up assembly lines for 40. The services say the systems have to be proven 100 per cent.
*
No such problem when importing! The MiG-29, indeed the world's finest interceptor, was bought eyes closed when Gorbachev offered it for the first time outside the Warsaw Pact. The Sukhoi-30, the world's best plane of its class, had not even flown when India committed to buy 230.

*Qualitative requirements (QR) are diluted if the foreign seller reduces price. But no dilution for Arjun, come hell, highwater or Pakistan's Al Khalid tank. QRs are upped for local ware, midstream. Some missile caught the fancy of IAF in 2004 and the QR for Tejas was changed, after the prototypes had clocked hundreds of test hours. The entire wing, made of locally-invented composite material, had to be re-engineered from square-one on the graph sheet. Nag, the third world's first top-attack anti-tank missile, is still in the lab because the generals asked for a longer range, after it had completed trials.
*
*The Navy asked DRDO to build an electronic warfare system in the 1980s. When DRDO delayed, the Navy went for import. The Public Accounts Committee was horrified that the Navy had &#8220;firmly stuck to the short time-frame given to [DRDO] while liberally revising the delivery schedule of the foreign vendor&#8221;.*

Indeed, DRDO men need to be pulled up. They bite more than what they can chew. They promise the moon, and deliver meteors. They think of themselves as product-developers; t*hey should be technology-developers. Hopefully, the Rama Rao report, which A.K. Antony is implementing, will rectify the lacunae.*

Tailpiece: In the 1930s, Prime Minister Stanley Baldwin ordered the Royal Air Force to take Hampdens and Wellingtons even before the prototypes had been tested. He sent the Bristol Beaufort into production straight from the drawing-board. When the Luftwaffe locusts came to bomb Britain into Stonehenge age, the RAF pilots raced to meet them in more than 10,000 rookie planes. That trust, which the brave-hearts had on the wise-minds of their country, created 'the finest hour'.


----------



## peacemaker10

Asim Aquil said:


> DRDO always scores, after 1 year you hear that it was in fact a failure.



I hope you did not make 10,000+ forum posts like this ... you did?


----------



## peacemaker10

tidu said:


> yaya don worry ,its our money .we cn do watever we wnt .atleast we dont cry for money in front of other countries




Its not their fault bro. Their total defence budget is $5bn and our Akash order only is around the same budget, so the air is coming out of all the holes ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LCA Tejas

AHHHH self delete....


----------



## CONNAN

Asim Aquil said:


> DRDO always scores, after 1 year you hear that it was in fact a failure.



*buddy ROME IS NOT BUILT IN A DAY.

but when IT is was built rome was spectacular . same goes to DRDO.

ITS OUR SCIENTISTS OUR MONEY SO PLEASE DONT WORRY ABOUT IT

*


----------



## KS

Akash sucess story....Tejas IOC by year end ........LCH sucessful flight testing.....Arjun further orders.......Agni-2 sucessful test.......wat an year to start with for the DRDO...

nd btw have i missed something..?


----------



## LCA Tejas

Karthic Sri said:


> Akash sucess story....Tejas IOC by year end ........LCH sucessful flight testing.....Arjun further orders.......Agni-2 sucessful test.......wat an year to start with for the DRDO...
> 
> nd btw have i missed something..?



AGNI 3 test.


----------



## SpArK

Karthic Sri said:


> Akash sucess story....Tejas IOC by year end ........LCH sucessful flight testing.....Arjun further orders.......Agni-2 sucessful test.......wat an year to start with for the DRDO...
> 
> nd btw have i missed something..?



http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/61105-drdo-trimming-fat.html


----------



## shaktiman2010

marcos98 said:


> *The R&amp;D cost of Rs 1,000 crore, including the project sanction of Rs 600 crore, is 8-10 times lower than the cost of similar system developments in advanced countries, the official said.* Akash, which is considered as Indian poor mans Patriot, has certain unique characteristics like mobility, all-the-way-powered flight till target interception, multiple target handling, digitally-coded command guidance and fully automatic operation.



Fortunately, Antony was chairing the meeting, otherwise Army would have made sure that this project also goes to their import brothers Israelis and Russians.

After the honeytrap incident, Antony has extra caucious about his image in public so he won't dare reject a successful system again in public and order the imports.

Congrats to DRDO for giving a solid punch to morons in MoD who did everything to delay R&D fundings of Akash project during last 20 years.

By the way, Akash was most underfunded project compared to any western or Israeli project of similar category. So hats off to DRDO and Indian scientists for their achievements on this project.


----------



## Nav

humblehobbes said:


> i think u mean "scam of 23000 Crore"..



oh my clever boy why u tried hard to understand it?


----------



## Nav

tidu said:


> yaya don worry ,its our money .we cn do watever we wnt .atleast we dont cry for money in front of other countries



Always be + , dnt worry time for crying is waiting for you, whole india will cry but dnt worry " Me Hoon Na "


----------



## LCA Tejas

Navkhan said:


> Always be + , dnt worry time for crying is waiting for you, whole india will cry but dnt worry " Me Hoon Na "



Humorous Post.... Is it english??


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Navkhan said:


> Always be + , dnt worry time for crying is waiting for you, whole india will cry but dnt worry " Me Hoon Na "



Ignore him... that the case of story without subtitle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

These trollers here are thinking that India has sanctioned US $ 5 billion for "development of Akash".Thats why they are thinking that Akash will be developed and during tests it will fail. The concerned posters haven't even read the post what it says about Akash.

They haven't got the fact that US $ 5 billion is the order for delivering Akash missiles that too more than 3000 missiles along with the radar systems to the Indian armed forces. The Akash has already passed the testing Phase. So the question of failure doesn't arise. Only possibility of failure in this case would be the failure to deliver the required numbers on time without delay. For this also the order has been split between BDL and BEL.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mogambo

India de ho gaye balle balle,
Jalnewale jal mare


----------



## praveen007

Good news atlast we got our selves in right direction for indigination of our defence need , late but not on knees


----------



## Nav

LCA Tejas said:


> Humorous Post.... Is it english??



this post was mixture of Maths, urdu, english , etc etc .. Any prblm?


----------



## Gene




----------



## tidu

Navkhan said:


> Always be + , dnt worry time for crying is waiting for you, whole india will cry but dnt worry " Me Hoon Na "



don worry dude we r + thts wy we r deemed as the 2nd fstest growin economy.and cryin fr 23000 cr hahaha , we can afford to spend a ten times more than tht,just think abt urself


----------



## genetic_nomad

congrats to DRDO. But guys lets not become arrogant. We still have a long way to go. We shouldn't be disrespectful towards the adversaries


----------



## Rocketsingh

Navkhan said:


> Always be + , dnt worry time for crying is waiting for you, whole india will cry but dnt worry " Me Hoon Na "



 satisfy ur country first....


----------



## ramu

An excellent news and a big win for DRDO. This is a golden day for all the scientists involved in the project.


----------



## Markus

DRDO is having a field day.


----------



## Aimar

great news....slowly but steadily moving towards our goals.

Till yesterday we were saying Akash project will bear fruits in future...the future is here as predicted...we are achieving it one by one.


----------



## IBRIS

Congrats to the DRDO 
*India's DRDO Akash Anti Air Missile Defence system*





*DRDO says laser-guided bomb trials at Pokran successful*


----------



## prototype

Navkhan said:


> this post was mixture of Maths, urdu, english , etc etc .. Any prblm?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian-Devil

Its really a good news to hear that our Armed forces are giving orders for Indegenous weapon system. Its really a big order for DRDO labs which worked hard for buidling such a cutting edge weapon which was successfully tested by users (IAF and IA ) which are well known for rejecting the indegenious weapon , Its good to hear that IA and IAF both started accepting the local weapon system, whether it is LCA, Arjun.
And if same weapon is used by IA and IAF then it will give advantage to work under network centric mode and can easily be integrated with UAV and other early warning platform in near future.

Congrats to all the scientists and technicians, involved in such a wonderful weapn system development and testing. Now we are really confident that Akash-II will be more deadlier than current version in terms of range, payload and more effective on longer range.


----------



## Mauryan

LCA Tejas said:


> Hey Is Trishul Active???



Case closed as a TD after 2 squads in operational use.



Kinetic said:


> Its was fully developed but the navy, airforce and army already opted different system requirements. So DRDO went for SR-SAM. The Trishul project was shelved as a tech demonstrator. It has given important inputs into future SR-SAM, Barak NG and BMD systems.



But the experience gained through Trishul is incredible.
The SR-SAM aka Maitri uses most of the technologies alike radars and other C3I developed for Trishul.Only a missile with few technologies is included in JV.
Literally it means,SR-SAM will be an upgraded version of Trishul.
Trishul has a reaction time of 5 secs.{ this is really considered as a best reaction time for a QR-SAM system}

SR-SAM as the name says(upgraded Trishul) will use the much more sophisticated beam guidance and will have a reaction time of less than 4 secs.And adaptive capability to deal with multi- threats.{Might show-up as a CIWS for IN}

All the required mission centers were designed and developed in India.
Initially it was tought to have an India only upgraded programme with the use of a variant of Astra.But later given up to save time while having MBDA onboard.


----------



## KEETARP

Hi , Mauryan 

what is you take on - why MoD went with MBDA on SR-SAM instead of IAI/Rafael with whom we are already working on Barak8 and purchasing their QSr-SAM SPYDER


----------



## anathema

Mauryan said:


> The SR-SAM aka Maitri uses most of the technologies alike radars and other C3I developed for Trishul.Only a missile with few technologies is included in JV.
> Literally it means,*SR-SAM will be an upgraded version of Trishul*.



Source ? As far as i know the Hardware for SR SAM will be totally different compared to Trishul. Also how did you arrive at conclusion of few technologies. SR SAM was supposed to be combination of knowledge derived from Trishul and VL Mica with ownership being Indian. MBDA was supposed to provide us or help us with all critical technologies such as seeker , propulsion, tvc , etc (i dont know remember).
True the developmental knowledge and efforts will be used for Trishul, but to say it is just an upgraded Trishul might be a stretch unless ofcourse you can provide a source. Please help me.



Mauryan said:


> SR-SAM as the name says(upgraded Trishul) will use the much more sophisticated beam guidance and will have a reaction time of less than 4 secs.And adaptive capability to deal with multi- threats.{Might show-up as a CIWS for IN}
> 
> All the required mission centers were designed and developed in India.
> *Initially it was tought to have an India only upgraded programme with the use of a variant of Astra.But later given up to save time while having MBDA onboard*.



Can you explain a bit further ? I did not understand.


----------



## gogbot

Trishul was shelved , stop trying to beat life into a dead horse.

Any tech or experience we gained from the project forms the basis for co-development of new missile.


----------



## Raje amar

EXCLUSIVE: Akash Mk-II SAM To Fly In Two Years 

The Mark-II version of India's Akash surface-to-air missile has begun development and will be ready for a first flight in 24 months -- that's the guarantee its makers, the Defence Research & Development Laboratory (DRDL) have given to the Air Force and Army. With orders worth Rs 23,300-crore in the bag, the Akash is the currently toast of India's missile programme. Top sources have revealed that while most of Project Akash staff is currently focused on ensuring that serial production is trouble-free, a select team of scientists and engineers has been handpicked to begin Mk-II.

The Akash Mk-II will be a longer-range, faster and more accurate SAM. Ok, now here's the low-down on the Akash Mk-II. The missile will have an intercept range of 30-35 km, or a little over 10-km more than the Mk-I version. Apart from extending range, the Mk-II project mandate will be to increase accuracy of the missile's guidance system and the fire control system, push up the missile's performance, agility, speed, efficiency and accuracy. This will involve tweaking of almost all major systems, including the missile itself, signal processors etc.

Project Akash-II has set itself a deadline of 18 months to begin simulated trials, following which it will begin a routine of development test-firings. While Mk-I cost DRDO Rs 1,000-crore to complete, the Mk-II project has taken a decision not to ask for funds unless it absolutely needs them. An interim feasibility study conducted by the laboratories concerned has shown that scientists are confident of getting the first prototype up and ready on a modest tech-dem budget extended to all follow-on programmes.

http://livefist.blogspot.com/2010/06/exclusive-akash-mk-ii-sam-to-fly-in-two.html


----------



## sudhir007

Good job carry on guy. now DRDO come up with project deadline and they are insure our arm force that they can deliver their project in same time frame.


----------



## Raje amar

Raje amar said:


> EXCLUSIVE: Akash Mk-II SAM To Fly In Two Years
> 
> Project Akash-II has set itself a deadline of 18 months to begin simulated trials, following which it will begin a routine of development test-firings. While Mk-I cost DRDO Rs 1,000-crore to complete, the Mk-II project has taken a decision not to ask for funds unless it absolutely needs them. An interim feasibility study conducted by the laboratories concerned has shown that scientists are confident of getting the first prototype up and ready on a modest tech-dem budget extended to all follow-on programmes.
> 
> LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: EXCLUSIVE: Akash Mk-II SAM To Fly In Two Years



the highlited part shows the confidance of the scintists.


----------



## chachag

Raje amar said:


> *While Mk-I cost DRDO Rs 1,000-crore to complete, the Mk-II project has taken a decision not to ask for funds unless it absolutely needs them.*




That was the best part in whole article ....  
i wish DRDO carry on by this way


----------



## MKI 30

Made my day. 
Good luck D R D O


----------



## flanker143

cheers guys , our skies r gonna get more safer now !!!


----------



## lhuang

How much in total money worth was the Akash order from the IA and IAF?


----------



## Chanakyaa

Look at the confidance guys...
They are not yet asking for development funds....

Speaks volumes about our superb tech.

Jai Ho.


----------



## INDIAISM

lhuang said:


> How much in total money worth was the Akash order from the IA and IAF?


around 4.5 billion $


----------



## IndianArmy

Thats a great news, Hope the AESA Version Of *Rajendra* Radar is ready by that time, So that This Missile can have better Guidance


----------



## chachachoudhary

XiNiX said:


> Look at the confidance guys...
> They are not yet asking for development funds....
> 
> Speaks volumes about our superb tech.
> 
> Jai Ho.



So true Xinix bhai. They need only one thing at this stage, lots of encouragement and pat on their back.

Akash Mk-1

Akash MK-2.

LCH.

Tejas--LSP-4,5, 6,7. (Hey, I just witnessed its summer trial)

Nag (Helina launcher is ready, made by OFB)

HEER artillery ammo.

Good work indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> So true Xinix bhai. They need only one thing at this stage, lots of encouragement and pat on their back.
> 
> Akash Mk-1
> 
> Akash MK-2.
> 
> LCH.
> 
> Tejas--LSP-4,5, 6,7. (Hey, I just witnessed its summer trial)
> 
> Nag (Helina launcher is ready, made by OFB)
> 
> HEER artillery ammo.
> 
> Good work indeed.


Well I think u r right. Also to note that DRDO is coming up with projects that is just coinciding with requirements of the forces........
Sensible move.


----------



## Chaluboy

Will it be a new missile or an upgrade package that can be implemented on the existing stock. Hope it is the latter.


----------



## sudhir007

chachachoudhary said:


> So true Xinix bhai. They need only one thing at this stage, lots of encouragement and pat on their back.
> 
> Akash Mk-1
> 
> Akash MK-2.
> 
> LCH.
> 
> Tejas--LSP-4,5, 6,7. (Hey, I just witnessed its summer trial)
> 
> Nag (Helina launcher is ready, made by OFB)
> 
> *HEER artillery ammo.*
> 
> Good work indeed.



chacha what is heer artillery ammo ?? can you give us light on this


----------



## Marxist

*MBDA targets Indian defence biz*

With India opening up its defence sector, a leading European missile company is keen to strengthen its foothold in the country by developing and advancing partnerships with the Indian industry both in the public and private sectors.

MBDA, a venture of European aerospace group EADS, Britain&#8217;s BAE Systems and Italy&#8217;s Finmeccanica with an annual turnover of 2.6 billion euros, has been present in India as a supplier, partner for the past 30 years. 

&#8220;This gives us a reasonable understanding of Indian defence industry and defence needs,&#8221; MBDA Group Country Head (India) Lo&#239;c Piedevache said.

As India is looking to meet 70 per cent of its defence requirement from indigenous sources, MBDA is keen to work hand in hand with Indian industry to help it achieve that target.

The company is working with the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) to develop next generation short range surface-to-air missiles.

&#8220;It&#8217;s a mutually rewarding project and will also allow MBDA to fulfill a gap into its product range and be an opportunity for close and fruitful cooperation with DRDO specialists.&#8221;

&#8220;The Indian defence market is growing rapidly in India and the current figures put this growth at around 8-10 per cent per annum. The budget for 2010 is 25billion euros,&#8221; he said.

Piedevache also said that MBDA is facing strong competition from the US and Israel defence industry in India.

&#8220;Israel has a very strong hold on Indian defence procurement and the US is starting to make inroads. Competition is good for India. It will ensure that India gets the best equipment. I believe that MBDA has unmatched capabilities that it can offer to the Indian customer, not only in terms of technology and performance but also in the through life support we provide.&#8221;

MBDA targets Indian defence biz- Hindustan Times


----------



## KEETARP

XiNiX said:


> Look at the confidance guys...
> They are not yet asking for development funds....
> 
> Speaks volumes about our superb tech.
> 
> Jai Ho.



Xinix , time for "Feel the Akash " series

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

lhuang said:


> How much in total money worth was the Akash order from the IA and IAF?



Nearly $ 5 billion. IAF buying 1000 Akash missiles 70 Rajendra phased array radar and launchers, other radars and logistics systems. IA buying 30 Rajendra radar and huge number of missiles and related systems.


----------



## Markus

Kinetic said:


> Nearly $ 5 billion. IAF buying 1000 Akash missiles 70 Rajendra phased array radar and launchers, other radars and logistics systems. IA buying 30 Rajendra radar and huge number of missiles and related systems.



This is a huge order. It shows that the Indian defense establishment has full confidence on the Akash system.

Well, if this missile is so good, I think its high time DRDO earned us some us some foreign exchange by offering it to the countries.


----------



## anathema

LUNGI DANCE ....


----------



## Aimar

Markus said:


> This is a huge order. It shows that the Indian defense establishment has full confidence on the Akash system.
> 
> Well, if this missile is so good, I think its high time DRDO earned us some us some foreign exchange by offering it to the countries.



sure buddy..it will...if NAG is doing it..so will Akash.


----------



## INDIAISM

Markus said:


> This is a huge order. It shows that the Indian defense establishment has full confidence on the Akash system.
> 
> Well, if this missile is so good, I think its high time DRDO earned us some us some foreign exchange by offering it to the countries.


don't worry markus....akash has already started attracting buyer.............as far as i have heard malaysia has already shown interest in acquiring AKASH sam


----------



## faithfulguy

Good job. So a promise of two years and it should be ready by 2016 and inducted by 2020..


----------



## prototype

faithfulguy said:


> Good job. So a promise of two years and it should be ready by 2016 and inducted by 2020..









u r making this place stinky,so get out

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Markus

INDIAISM said:


> don't worry markus....akash has already started attracting buyer.............as far as i have heard malaysia has already shown interest in acquiring AKASH sam



That's good news


----------



## praveen007

Gooooood news now wait and see that will they keep their promise to be on time this time.


----------



## Marxist

Balasore, Jun 18: The Indian army successfully test fired ballistic missile Prithvi-II from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur on Friday, Jun 18 morning.

Buzz up!
"The trial of Prithvi-II, conducted by the Army, has gone through nicely," ITR sirector SP Dash said.


The nuclear-capable missile, which was mounted on a mobile launcher, blasted off at 6:50 am from the launch complex-3 in the ITR, located about 15 km from Balasore off the Orissa coast.

Defence sources informed that Prithvi-II has a maximum striking range of 350 km and capable of carrying a pay-load of 500 kg. It has already been inducted into Indian armed forces.

The sources added that the test firing of the surface-to-surface missile was a users trial by the Army's specialised group 'strategic force command' (SFC).

Prithvi-II, with a length of nine metre and one metre diameter, is propelled by liquid propulsion twin engine and uses an advanced inertial guidance system with manoeuvring trajectory.

Prithvi is the first ballistic missile developed under the country's prestigious Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme (IGMDP).

Prithvi II Test Successful | Ballistic Missile | Nuclear Capable | Indian Army | Orissa - Oneindia News


----------



## trident2010

*Prithvi-II successfully test-fired off Orissa coast*




The nuclear-capable, medium-range ballistic missile, Prithvi-II was successfully test-fired from the Integrated Test Range, Chandipur, off the Orissa Coast on Friday. 

The missile which was fired from a mobile launcher at 6.50 a.m. zeroed in on to the pre-designated target with a high degree accuracy as it splashed down into the sea. Although, the indigenously-built system is capable of hitting targets at a range of 350 km, it was tested for a lesser distance, an official from Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) told The Hindu from the launch site. 

After a flight of about six minutes, the missile impacted within a few metres of the target, the official said. All the radars, electro-optical and telemetry instruments tracked the trajectory of the vehicle and monitored all parameters till it splashed down. Two naval ships located down range also witnessed and tracked the terminal event. The launch was carried out by personnel of the Strategic Forces Command as part of regular training exercise, the official added. 

The surface-to-surface Prithvi-II had already been inducted into the Air Force. The nine-metre tall missile is a single stage, liquid-propelled system. It weighs 4.6 tonnes and is capable of carrying a 1,000 kg warhead upto a distance of 350 km. 

Senior officials from Strategic Forces Command and DRDO, including Avinash Chander, Director, Advanced Systems Laboratory, S.K. Chaudhuri, Associate Director, Research Centre Imarat, P.L.N.Rao, Programme Director ( Air Defence) and Project Director, Prithvi and AD, D.S. Reddy witnessed the event. 


The Hindu : News / National : Prithvi-II successfully test-fired off Orissa coast


----------



## Chaluboy

The sooner we have canistered solid fuel missiles the better, 
Prithvi is old technology . 

I hate to imagine our forces may have to fuel this rocket while under fire.


----------



## gowthamraj

I think there is always some portion of missiles ready to fire AT any time and they periodically maintained


----------



## gogbot

Chaluboy said:


> The sooner we have canistered solid fuel missiles the better,
> Prithvi is old technology .
> 
> I hate to imagine our forces may have to fuel this rocket while under fire.



We still Agni missiles which are Solid fueled but not canistered.

Shuraya is both solid fuel and canistered.

The Prithvi II is only used by the air-force


----------



## Tejas-MkII

> Its guidance system enables it to carry multiple payloads for multiple ranges. It can also carry different conventional warheads, including sub-munitions, cluster munitions and pre-fragmented explosives.



The Hindu : Front Page : Prithvi-II test-fired successfully


----------



## gogbot

Tejas-MkII said:


> The Hindu : Front Page : Prithvi-II test-fired successfully



It can carry different types of warheads ,

And depending on their size , it has a different maximum range


----------



## Luftwaffe

*Indian Army seeks short-range SAM*

The Indian Army is planning to import a short-range surface-to-air-missile (SAM) system to replace its obsolete Soviet-vintage OSA-AK (SA-8 'Gecko') and Kub (SA-6 'Gainful') units to counter threats to cities and important installations from enemy aircraft and missiles.

In an international request for information (RfI) dispatched on 29 April, the army announced its requirement for a short-range SAM system with active and passive guidance and a 20 km strike range capability to hit multiple and hovering targets simultaneously moving at speeds between zero to 500 m per second.

Source: Janes Defence


----------



## flanker143

> The Indian Army is planning to import a short-range surface-to-air-missile (SAM) system to replace its obsolete Soviet-vintage OSA-AK (SA-8 'Gecko') and Kub (SA-6 'Gainful') units to counter threats to cities and important installations from enemy aircraft and missiles.
> 
> In an international request for information (RfI) dispatched on 29 April, the army announced its requirement for a short-range SAM system with active and passive guidance and a 20 km strike range capability to hit multiple and hovering targets simultaneously moving at speeds between zero to 500 m per second.
> 
> Source: Janes Defence



why cant akash and spyder sam do the job ???


----------



## Chaluboy

flanker143 said:


> why cant akash and spyder sam do the job ???



To have a effective shield you need to layer your defenses, so there will be typically multiple tiers of security for high value targets. 
Also aakash doest have a active seeker yet... 

The shorter range missiles also need to have advanced electronics to react very quickly compared to the longer range distances,


----------



## hellofriends

*Nuclear capable Prithvi missile test fire*

http://*****************/album/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=2097&g2_serialNumber=2

http://*****************/album/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=2100&g2_serialNumber=2

http://*****************/album/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=2092&g2_serialNumber=2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Air Defense: Akash For The Army

*Akash For The Army*

June 23, 2010: *The Indian Army has ordered twelve batteries of Akash anti-aircraft missiles. Each Akash battery has three launcher vehicles, a radar vehicle and several support vehicles. Each launcher is self propelled, carrying four missiles,* and costs $2.2 million. Each search radar, which can support several batteries, costs $8.7 million. Each battery has a Weapon Guidance radar, which costs $10.9 million each. *Each 701 kg/1,543 pound Akash missile has a 60 kg/132 pound warhead, a range of 27 kilometers and can kit targets as high as 15,800 meters/49,000 feet, or as low as 20 meters.*

Akash is modeled on the older, but successful, Russian SA-6 system, and is meant to replace some very old Russian air defense systems India is still using. *India wants to build a version of Akash for use on ships, and is already looking into a longer range (60 kilometers) version.*

Akash is the most expensive high tech system ever developed, and put into service, by India's DRDO (Defense Research and DevelopmentOrganization). DRDO has a reputation for delays and poor work. India spent over $250 million developing Akash, a project that began in the early 1980s. Akash had a very troubled development, and there is some doubt about how effective it will be in combat. Time will tell.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

If the data about min. altitude is right then it is much better than BARAK whose min. alt. is 500m

Its definitely not a bad option to make a version of Akash for IN.


----------



## Dark Angel

> India wants to build a version of Akash for use on ships, and is already looking into a longer range (60 kilometers) version




^^^^^^^^^^^^

this is true we are maing a more advanced version with more range and precision abt 60kms


----------



## saurabh

Astra test fired.
Air-to-air missile Astra successfully test-fired


----------



## ganimi kawa

Here is an update from livefist. Apparently the drdo team was waiting for bad weather to carry out this test which preliminary reports say was successful. Way to go DRDO!

indias-astra-bvraam-night-fired


----------



## Spring Onion

*India tests short range Astra missile*
IANS, Jul 7, 2010, 03.56pm IST


BHUBANESWAR: India Wednesday test-fired its short-range Astra air-to-air missile from a defence base in Odisha for the second time in two days, defence sources said.

The beyond visual range missile was tested at 2.05 p.m. from the Integrated Test Range at Chandipur in the district of Balasore, about 230 km from state capital Bhubaneswar.

Astra is a high-end tactical missile and is envisaged to intercept enemy aircraft at supersonic speeds in head-on mode at a range of 80 km and in tail-chase mode at 20 km.

The missile was earlier tested Tuesday, for the first time at night. "We are analyzing the data of both the tests" S.P. Dash, director of the test range said.


----------



## vikrams

its not short range missile as in title
its beyond-visual-range missile


----------



## Join

Jana Didi, Its Not Short range, its beyond Visual Range Missile.....


----------



## Join

Astra BVRM


----------



## jha

*India to test Interceptor missile in August *

CHENNAI: India will launch in early August an interceptor called Advanced Air Defence (AAD) missile to shoot down an incoming enemy missile as part of its efforts to build a credible ballistic missile defence shield.

After the enemy missile takes off from its launch pad at the Integrated Test Range, (ITR) Balasore, Orisssa, the AAD missile will pounce upon it midway, lifting off from the Wheeler Island in the Bay of Bengal, about 60 km off Balasore.

The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has built both the missiles and will launch them. Preparations are progressing apace for the launches.

V.K. Saraswat, Scientific Adviser to the Defence Minister, said the AAD interceptor is not one of the existing missiles, hinting that it has been newly developed.

The target is a modified missile and the interception would take place in endo-atmosphere. But the interception would be at a high altitude in the endo-atmosphere. While the endo-atmosphere is 50 km and below, the exo-atmosphere is above 50 km. Rains had led to the test being postponed from July to August.

Of the four interceptor missile tests so far, the first three were successful. The last one in March 2010 was a failure.

Dr. Saraswat, who is also Director-General, DRDO, said the test-flights of Astra, India's air-to-air missile on Tuesday and Wednesday were aimed at demonstrating its high manoeuvrability, and its control and guidance systems.

The Astra is meant for destroying aerial targets. It is a gradual process of proving its control and guidance systems. Before we integrate the missile with an aircraft, we should prove all this. [However], we have flown the missile integrated with an aircraft and it was done in Pune, he said.

The missile was integrated with a Sukhoi-30 aircraft. But the tests on Tuesday and Wednesday took place from the ground at the ITR.

The Astra is about 3.6 metre long and weighs 160 kg.

The Hindu : Front Page : India to test Interceptor missile in August

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## merajahmed

WANNA DARE said:


> Sir i've a question to ask...
> In india,before induction of any system i mean missile,jets etc... it goes through rigorous test which ranges from 3 to 5 yrs.does every other country also follows the same procedure??


Yes all the systems are tested before induction by every country.


----------



## indian navy

WANNA DARE said:


> Sir i've a question to ask...
> In india,before induction of any system i mean missile,jets etc... it goes through rigorous test which ranges from 3 to 5 yrs.does every other country also follows the same procedure??



well if don't test the at critical time you can face trouble


----------



## d14gtc

y not Except when u getting em readymade on your shelf


----------



## shrivatsa

R-Glass composite cannister for the K-15 submarine launched missile. It's a four-layered thermal protected canister.

http://livefist.blogspot.com/http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_o_no4M2xEPY/TDs0YqsOZGI/AAAAAAAAK5s/UreyzbOBeNQ/s400/SL_cannister-750872.jpg


----------



## Kinetic

shrivatsa said:


> R-Glass composite cannister for the K-15 submarine launched missile. It's a four-layered thermal protected canister.
> 
> http://livefist.blogspot.com/http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_o_no4M2xEPY/TDs0YqsOZGI/AAAAAAAAK5s/UreyzbOBeNQ/s400/SL_cannister-750872.jpg



Excellent!!!! The size looks similar to Shaurya canister. 

http://defense-update.com/images_lr/shaurya.jpg


----------



## CONNAN

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: PHOTO: Underwater Launch Canister For K-15 Sagarika Submarine-launched Missile






*K-15 a.k.a DRDO's Programme B-05*

*Just got this photograph of the R-Glass composite canister for the K-15 Sagarika submarine launched missile (officially, Programme B-05). It's a four-layered thermal protected canister, presumably for India's prospective Arihant-class SSBNs.*

There's no more doubt that the K-15 Shourya is principally an advanced naval weapon. The only test of the K-15 that has been publicised so far is the one that took place on November 12 last year (see photo). Designated officially as Programme B-05, the K-15's project office is situated at the DRDO Advanced Naval Systems Programme Office, on the Research Centre (Imarat) campus in Vignankancha, Hyderabad. It has always been an open secret that the K-15 was being built as a cannisterised naval missile for sub-surface launch. In fact, director of the Integrated Test Range, SP Dash was awarded a performance excellence award for "Programme B-05 (K-15)" as per the citation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KEETARP

This thing must top the priority list .
SLBM is most effective deterrence , need to have it ASAP . 
Personally , i want to replace my desktop wallpaper of Torpedo on INS sindhuraj with Arihant having Sagarika .


----------



## Ammyy

Really India need SLBM very much
I hope our submarines are lased with this toy very soon


----------



## indushek

I think this is good, but we need to develop asap Agni-3 SLBM.


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## faithfulguy

indushek said:


> I think this is good, but we need to develop asap Agni-3 SLBM.



I think India need Agni-5 SLBM asap


----------



## Dash

indushek said:


> I think this is good, but we need to develop asap Agni-3 SLBM.


Its going to be reality soon.
Shaurya with 1000 Km range and with Sagarika, we will have a potent naval fleet.

Like US subs keep surfacing near Sandiego and Korean sea, our Arihants will do also do that once in a while in bay of bengal and Arabian sea


----------



## Mauryan

Dash said:


> Its going to be reality soon.
> Shaurya with 1000 Km range and with Sagarika, we will have a potent naval fleet.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Correction:
> Shaurya range varies with 3 different types of warhead configeration. i.e from 800km-1900km.
> Even though the 1900km range is for usage of an uncertainity clouded TN payload,the 1200km range guarantess a sucessfull and proven FBF warhead.


----------



## Dash

Mauryan said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its going to be reality soon.
> Shaurya with 1000 Km range and with Sagarika, we will have a potent naval fleet.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Correction:
> Shaurya range varies with 3 different types of warhead configeration. i.e from 800km-1900km.
> Even though the 1900km range is for usage of an uncertainity clouded TN payload,the 1200km range guarantess a sucessfull and proven FBF warhead.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mauryan..
> I was just generic in that figure. Anyways, as per the last report shaurya SLCM was supposed to be the primary weapon for Arihant.
> 
> After the test of the k-15 will it still be?
> 
> Anyone one has any idea, what could be the possible combination of Arihant's arsenal.?
Click to expand...


----------



## jha

*Akash missile is ready for production, induction *




​

The research effort of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has begun showing rich dividends.

Senior officials in DRDO told FE, &#8220;The weapon system for the Akash missile is now ready for production and induction. This is a major milestone for DRDO and its industry partners. It is also an essential step towards indigenously developing more complex air defence weapons for the future.&#8221;

After the first order of the Akash missile system from the IAF, the DRDO has managed to secure a bigger order from the Army, taking the total volume of business to Rs 27,000 crore. The research organisation has been long under fire for having sunk large amounts of funds into research projects.

The Army has ordered 12 batteries of Akash anti-aircraft missiles. Each Akash battery has three launcher vehicles, a radar vehicle and several support vehicles. Each launcher is self propelled, carrying four missiles, and costs Rs 10 crore. Each search radar, which can support several batteries, costs Rs 40 crore and each battery has a weapon guidance radar, which costs Rs 50 crore.

While the Akash is tagged as the most expensive high-tech system ever developed, and put into service, by DRDO, senior officials of the organistion said, &#8220;Only around Rs 600 crore was invested in the R&D of the system but the volume of the business being generated is far more than what was expected.&#8221;

*



*


About 300 industries in public and private sectors contribute to the production of the weapon system. Hyderabad-based Bharat Dynamics Ltd (BDL) will be the system integrator and nodal production agency for the Akash-Army variant.

Concurrent engineering practices have been adopted to minimize the learning curve in production. The vendors have been carefully chosen for their familiarity with critical technologies, manpower and quality management systems.

Each 701 kg/&#163;1,543 Akash missile has a 60 kg/&#163;132 warhead, a range of 27 km and can kit targets as high as 15,800 metre/49,000 feet, or as low as 20 metre. Akash is meant to replace some very old Russian air defence systems India is still using. The country wants to build a version of Akash for use on ships, and is already looking into a longer range (60 km) version.

The combined order for Akash missile systems, is seen as a major victory for the country&#8217;s indigenous R&D efforts. In addition to the volume of business being&#8230;generated within the country, these orders will also create more jobs and help the industry to enhance technology.


----------



## Kinetic

^^^ 27000 crore means $ 5.8 billion!!!! Thats more than reported earlier. It was also reported that first squadron is ready for induction or already inducted.

http://www.brahmand.com/news/Indias-Akash-missile-ready-for-production-induction/4444/1/30.html


----------



## ironman

*Second LR-SAM Test Before November, IAF & Army Interested​*Thursday, July 15, 2010














The joint Israeli-Indian Long Range Surface to Air Missile (LR-SAM for India, designated Barak-8 in Israel) will undergo its first test-firing at India's Integrated Test Range before November, if sources are to be believed. LiveFist has learnt that *the LR-SAM, when inducted, will be housed in four vertical launch units (VLUs), each housing eight missiles, on each of the three Project-15A destroyers and seven Project-17A stealth frigates,* i.e, *each of India's next generation warships will carry at least 32 LR-SAMs*. *The combat suites of both vessel classes will be built around the Elta EL/M-2248 MF-STAR.*

Scientists and engineers from DRDL were in Israel for the missile's first test flight earlier this year. The dual-pulse smokeless solid rocket motor propelled missile is being built with an *effective range of 70-km and a ceiling of 16-km *-- that's official. *The missile's high agility is being provided by a tungsten jet vane system for thrust vector control and a highly evolved electro-pneumatic control actuation system.* Following fresh interest evinced by the Indian Air Force (IAF) and the Indian Army,* the dual-mode guided weapon (GPS + data link for midcourse guidance / seeker for terminal homing) will be deployable on mobile launchers as well*. The weapon system can engage 12 targets with 24 missiles.

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Second LR-SAM Test Before November, IAF & Army Interested


----------



## jha

*India's Astra tested for night operations*







India has successfully test-fired an indigenously developed Astra air-to-air missile under poor weather conditions during the day and night.

It was the first night test firing and also the first inclement weather launch, for an Astra, the missile's main development agency Defense Research and Development Organization said.

The test from a launcher was conducted at the Integrated Test Range at Chandipur, around 140 miles from the Orissa state capital Bhubaneswar.

Project Astra is part of India's indigenous Integrated Guided Missile Development Program initially developed more than 20 years ago. Other missiles produced or under development are the Agni, Prithvi, Trishul, Akash and Nag, as well as a cruise missile.

Astra is India's first short-range air-to-air missile.

The missile will augment the air force's other missiles, the French-made Matra Super 530D and the Russian-made AA-10 Alamo-C and AA-12 Adder.

India also imports Israeli Python and Derby air-to-air missiles.

The single-stage, short-range solid-fuel weapon is a beyond-visual-range missile designed to be highly maneuverable for seeking aerial targets at speeds of up to 1,064 miles an hour.

The 12.5-foot long missile can carry a warhead weighing 33 pounds and can be fitted onto the military's Sukhoi-30 MKI, MiG-29, Mirage-2000, Jaguar and the Tejas light combat aircraft.

Astra weighs around 340 pounds and has a range of around 50 miles head on or 12 miles for a tail chase. The operational ceiling is around 66,000 feet.

DRDO began test firings of the Astra in May 2003 when it was launched without control and guidance systems.

Testing of the dual-mode guidance systems -- inertial, mid-course update and terminal active radar homing -- was carried out successfully in May last year.

The DRDO said Astra will be able to be launched from different altitudes but those alterations would affect the range. It will cover nearly 70 miles when launched from an altitude of just more than 9 miles but only 27 miles when fired from an altitude of 5 miles.

At sea level the range is expected to be 13 miles.

Active homing range will be nearly 16 miles.

A longer range version, the Astra Mark 2, will have a 93-mile head on range with a tail chase range of 21 miles. The DRDO also is said to be looking at rocket/ramjet propulsion similar to that used in its Akash surface-to-air missile project.

In April, DRDO said development work is underway on the Nirbhav, a 19-foot-long and 1.5-foot-wide sub-sonic cruise-type missile with a range of around 650 miles.

Nirbhav, meaning "fearless" in Sanskrit, is being developed by Advanced Systems Laboratory, a division of the DRDO. It has an inertial navigational system, will reach 530 mph and is designed to deliver more than 20 types of warheads.


----------



## CONNAN

*Nag's final validation trials completed*

The Hindu : Front Page : Nag's final validation trials completed

Y. Mallikarjun
HYDERABAD: Third generation anti-tank Nag missile is expected to be inducted into the Army's arsenal next year with the successful completion of &#8220;final validation trials&#8221; in the Chanan Air Force ranges in Rajasthan.

The hit-to-kill missile proved its capability against both moving and stationary targets with precision. In all, four missiles &#8212; two each against a moving target and a derelict Vijayanta tank &#8212; were fired to cover varying ranges of 500 metres to 2,600 metres on Wednesday, a senior Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) official told TheHindu from Rajasthan.

The &#8220;fire-and-forget&#8221; missile was bang on target. Each time, two missiles were fired consecutively within a span of few minutes against a moving and another stationary target. Moving with a speed of 210 metres per second, Nag caused extensive damage to stationary Vijayanta tanks on both the occasions, the official said.

Channel-crossing ability

The &#8220;flotation trials&#8221; of the Nag Missile Carrier (Namica) were held on Thursday in the Indira Gandhi Canal, Nachna, during which the entire system manoeuvred through the canal and established its &#8220;channel-crossing ability.&#8221; Namica was produced by Bharat Electronics Ltd., while the reconfigured launcher platform was developed by Larsen & Toubro, Mumbai. Each NAMICA can carry eight missiles in ready-to-fire mode.

Deputy Chief of the Army Staff Lt. Gen. J. P. Singh and Director-General, Mechanised Forces, Lt. Gen. Dalip Bharadwaj witnessed the trials.

The official said the Army was satisfied with the performance of the missile. He expressed confidence that it would be inducted by early next year. It is likely to replace the imported second generation missiles. Bharat Dynamics Ltd has established facilities for producing 100 Nag missiles a year.

Last month, following a request from the Army, Nag, which has a maximum range of four km, destroyed both moving and stationary targets at a short range of 500 metres within a few seconds of its launch.

Equipped with a Imaging Infra-Red seeker &#8212; that cannot be jammed &#8212; the missile has top-attack capability and carries a highly potent tandem HEAT (High Explosive Anti-Tank) warhead that can defeat modern tanks and armoured vehicles. Another unique feature of the missile is that it has a low smoke propellant that would make it difficult for the adversary to identify the firing place.


----------



## CONNAN

*BY: PTI*

Indo-Russian joint venture BrahMos Aerospace is working on a hypersonic cruise missile that can touch speeds ranging from five to seven times that of sound. The cruise missiles supersonic version for the land forces can touch speeds of two times the speed of sound and has a 290-km range.

The hypersonic version of the BrahMos, to be called BrahMos-II, is in its design and technological development stage. It will take some time to mature. But our aim is for it to touch Mach 5 to 7 speeds, making it the fastest cruise missile in the world, BrahMos Chief Executive Officer A Sivathanu Pillai told PTI at the DefExpo here.

The hypersonic missile, which will be smaller than BrahMos-I, will definitely provide an advantage to the Indian armed forces in future warfare, Pillai said when asked about the need for the missile.

The hypersonic version of the BrahMos would be built for its air platforms.

Already, the BrahMos is in the process of developing an air platform-based supersonic cruise missile and Sukhoi fighter jets of the IAF have been chosen as the platform for integrating the missile.

The BrahMos will be integrated in to the Su-30MKIs built in India. But the aircraft would be sent to Russia for fitting a modified structure for the missiles integration. We plan to get it done by 2012, he said.


----------



## Sunny FOXGLOVE

I m waiting 4 d introduction of nuclear capable 'Nirbhay' long range, all-weather, subsonic Stealth cruise missile which have a range of 1,000 km wid a speed of 0.7 mach. It can be launched from multiple platforms on land, sea and air. It is capable of delivering 24 different types of warheads.


----------



## jha

India eyes Patriots, Javelins and more Hawks: Rediff.com News


----------



## d14gtc

jha said:


> India eyes Patriots, Javelins and more Hawks: Rediff.com News



Partiots and javellins tooo.......... gud news


----------



## soaringphnx

*Army plans to buy tank busting missiles from US*​

*The Indian Army intends to buy the US-designed Javelin anti-tank guided missile to equip its troops with the capability to defeat enemy armour systems.* The defence ministry is expected to issue a letter of request (LOR) to the US government for a potential sale of the weapon system used by the US
Marine Corps, the US Army and 11 other militaries.

India plans to buy Javelin under the foreign military sales (FMS) programme, a government-to-government transaction between the US and friendly countries.

Indian soldiers operated the weapon last October during exercise Yudh Abhyas, the annual Indo-US military drill held at the Babina firing ranges near Jhansi.

&#8220;*It engaged and destroyed targets every time it was fired during the exercise*,&#8221; said an army officer. Javelin was fired nine times, including thrice by Indian soldiers. The fire-and-forget weapon system is a joint venture between US aerospace and defence giants Raytheon Company and Lockheed Martin.

Raytheon Asia President Admiral Walter F. Doran told HT at the Farnborough International Airshow that the LOR from India was awaited for a possible sale.

India has taken the FMS route to buy equipment worth billions of dollars from the US. *Some recent contracts include the $2.1-billion (around Rs 9,450 crore) deal for eight P-8I long-range maritime reconnaissance and anti-submarine warfare aircraft and another worth $1 billion (Rs 4,500 crore) for six C-130J Super Hercules military airlifters. India is also negotiating with the US to buy M777 ultra-light howitzers and C-17 military transport aircraft.*

The US believes FMS transactions may be complicated in their conception and execution, but are more transparent to financial scrutiny.

*Although designed to destroy tanks and armoured vehicles, Javelin provides day/night secondary capability against helicopters and fixed defences such as bunkers and buildings.* The imaging infrared system allows the gunner to acquire targets even in darkness and limited visibility.

Javelin&#8217;s normally engages and destroys a tank in the `top-attack&#8217; mode. It also has a direct-attack capability to engage targets with overhead cover or in bunkers. *The fire-and-forget capability allows the gunner to acquire another target or move position as soon as the missile is launched. It has a range of 2.5 km.*


----------



## soaringphnx

*India is Evaluating Patriot Air Defence System​*

*India is evaluating the advanced Patriot ground-based air defence system for its ballistic missile shield* and the US has provided "classified" material to it on the weapon unit, which was successfully used during both Desert Storm and Operation Iraqi Freedom, Patriot's manufacturer Raytheon said today.

"A number of exchanges have taken place between the government of India and the US and information has been given to India at the classified level," Joseph Garret, Vice President of the company's Patriot Programmes told PTI.

Replying to questions, he said tests of the Patriot system, which has been procured by 12 countries, by India's Defence Research and Development Organisation and other agencies had been "highly successful".

On India developing its own missile defence shield, Garret said, "Patriot system gives a major boost to any country's defence capability. India may be developing its own system, but Patriot is a combat-proven weapon system."

Another senior official of Raytheon, a defence and aerospace major, said Washington and New Delhi have also discussed the issue of India-specific end-user accords.

"If the US government gives a go-ahead, Raytheon will step in," he said.

Since its production began in 1980, more than 170 Patriot fire units and over 9,000 have been delivered by the company.

The countries which have acquired the weapon system, were Germany, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, the Netherlands, Japan, Israel, Taiwan, Greece, Spain, South Korea and the UAE.

*The weapon system's capabilities were demonstrated in 1990 following Iraq's invasion of Kuwait.

"Patriot's performance against Iraqi SCUD missile attacks were impressive, even though the SCUD missiles exceeded Patriot's design threat,"* he said.

Top company official Taylor W Lawrence, President of Raytheon's Missile Systems, said *India is also looking at the 'Javelin' anti-tank and anti-armour missile 'and a 'letter of intent' is expected to be issue soon.*

"Javelin has been fully tested by the Indian land forces. We expect a letter of intent from the Indian government," he said.


----------



## soaringphnx

*Nag's final validation trials completed​*

*Third generation anti-tank Nag missile is expected to be inducted into the Army's arsenal next year with the successful completion of final validation trials in the Chanan Air Force ranges in Rajasthan.*

*The hit-to-kill missile proved its capability against both moving and stationary targets with precision. In all, four missiles  two each against a moving target and a derelict Vijayanta tank  were fired to cover varying ranges of 500 metres to 2,600 metres* on Wednesday, a senior Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) official told TheHindu from Rajasthan.

*The fire-and-forget missile was bang on target. Each time, two missiles were fired consecutively within a span of few minutes against a moving and another stationary target. Moving with a speed of 210 metres per second, Nag caused extensive damage to stationary Vijayanta tanks on both the occasions*, the official said.

Channel-crossing ability

*The flotation trials of the Nag Missile Carrier (Namica) were held on Thursday in the Indira Gandhi Canal, Nachna, during which the entire system manoeuvred through the canal and established its channel-crossing ability.* Namica was produced by Bharat Electronics Ltd., while the reconfigured launcher platform was developed by Larsen & Toubro, Mumbai. Each NAMICA can carry eight missiles in ready-to-fire mode.

Deputy Chief of the Army Staff Lt. Gen. J. P. Singh and Director-General, Mechanised Forces, Lt. Gen. Dalip Bharadwaj witnessed the trials.

The official said *the Army was satisfied with the performance of the missile. He expressed confidence that it would be inducted by early next year. It is likely to replace the imported second generation missiles. Bharat Dynamics Ltd has established facilities for producing 100 Nag missiles a year.*

Last month, following a request from the Army, *Nag, which has a maximum range of four km, destroyed both moving and stationary targets at a short range of 500 metres within a few seconds of its launch.
*
*Equipped with a Imaging Infra-Red seeker  that cannot be jammed  the missile has top-attack capability and carries a highly potent tandem HEAT (High Explosive Anti-Tank) warhead that can defeat modern tanks and armoured vehicles. Another unique feature of the missile is that it has a low smoke propellant that would make it difficult for the adversary to identify the firing place.*


----------



## Choppers

*Final round preparation for test-firing of interceptor missile in Orissa*​
PTISunday, July 25, 2010 14:16 IST

Balasore: Preparation for the test-fire of India's own interceptor missile, likely to be conducted tomorrow at the Integrated Test Range (ITR) off
Orissa coast, reached its final stage today.

Range co-ordination work for the proposed trial has been completed and final check-up of the sub-systems are under process, defence sources said.

Scientists of Defence Research Development Organisation (DRDO) are working overtime to see that the proposed trial is successful, they said adding that in March, the tests were put-off twice due to technical problems.

"Aimed at developing a full fledged multi-layer Ballistic Missile Defence (BMD) system, the mock exercise is to be carried out from two different launch sites of the ITR," said a defence scientist.

The whole exercise is just like hitting a bullet with a bullet, he said.

The target, a modified surface-to-surface missile would first be lifted off from a mobile launcher from the launch complex-3 of ITR at Chandipur-on-sea, 15 km from here.

The interceptor, positioned at the Wheeler Island, about 70 km across sea from Chandipur, which gets signals from radars positioned at different points along the Orissa sea coast would track it and then intercept at a definite altitude mid-air.

Yet to get a formal name, this indigenously developed new hypersonic interceptor missile is designed to be engaged
in both endo (within 50 km of earth atmosphere) as well as
exo (beyond 50 km of earth atmosphere) atmospheric condition,
sources said.

The seven-meter long interceptor is a single stage solid rocket propelled guided missile, equipped with an inertial navigation system, a hi-tech computer and an electro-mechanical activator totally under command by the data up-linked from the sophisticated ground based radars to the interceptor.

This would be the fourth time for the DRDO to test its intercepting missile. The three previous tests were conducted on November 27, 2006, December 6, 2007 and March 6, 2009 from the Wheeler Island.

As a safety measure, the Balasore district administration has made arrangements to temporarily shift about 400 civilian families residing within two km radius of the ITR launch pad-3 at Chandipur from where the target missile Prithvi is to be launched.

Final round preparation for test-firing of interceptor missile in Orissa - dnaindia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy

why don't they do all kind of testing in Maldives or one of those islands??


----------



## Coltsfan

> why don't they do all kind of testing in Maldives or one of those islands??



Cos its a sovereign nation. 

Are we confusing andaman nicobar islands with Maldives here????


----------



## Choppers

DesiGuy said:


> why don't they do all kind of testing in Maldives or one of those islands??



All tests are carried out at Wheeler Island(Orrisa).

And btw Maldives is an independent nation in the Indian Ocean.


----------



## Kinetic

Its AAD. Wish them all the best. As of now all the BMD tests were successful accept the aborted one. I think they should speed up the test. ie atleast three to four times a year.

*AAD (Advanced Air Defence) missile *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Coltsfan

BTW,

I fail to see the reasoning behind initiating the post anyways.

Is commencement of final preparation an achievement enough to start a new thread? Couldn't we wait another 24 hrs to gloat/mope on the results?

Looking forward to hear opposite views justifying the thread.


----------



## ramu

^^^^


Its none the less something to write in an empty section of the newspaper.


----------



## Choppers

*India tests ballistic missile interceptor*​
Mon Jul 26 2010 10:44:01 GMT+0530 (India Standard Time) by IANS ( Leave a comment )
Bhubaneswar, July 26 (IANS) India Monday tested a ballistic missile interceptor from a defence base in Orissa as part of its endeavour to create a shield against incoming enemy missiles, defence sources said.
The interceptor missile was launched from Wheeler Island off the Orissa coast near Dhamra in Bhadrak district, about 170 km from here.

An incoming ballistic missile was fired from the Integrated Test Range at Chandipur in Balasore district, about 70 km away from Wheeler Island across the sea.


----------



## Choppers

*India successfully test-fires interceptor missile*
26 Jul 2010, 1057 hrs IST,PTI

BALASORE: India today successfully test-fired its indigenously developed interceptor missile, capable of destroying any in-coming hostile ballistic missile, from the Integrated Test Range at Wheeler Island off Orissa coast. 

Aimed at developing a full-fledged multi-layer Ballistic Missile Defence (BMD) system, the trial was carried out from two launch sites of ITR off the Orissa coast, defence sources said. 

The whole exercise is to achieve the desired result with precision, said a senior defence scientist. 

The target missile, a modified surface-to-surface 'Prithvi' was first lifted off from a mobile launcher at 10:05 am from the launch complex-3 of ITR at Chandipur-on-sea, 15 km from here. 

The interceptor "AAD" missile, positioned at Wheeler Island, about 70 km across sea from Chandipur getting signals from radars tracked it a few minutes later and than intercepted at a definite altitude in the mid-air over the sea, the sources said. 

While the test launch of both target and hit missiles were deemed success from their respective test sites, detailed results, specifically the 'kill' effects of the interceptor will be known after all data analysis from multiple tracking sources, a defence official said soon after both the missiles roared into the overcast sky leaving behind a thin layer of smoke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag

India successfully test-fires interceptor missile



> BALASORE: India today successfully test-fired its indigenously developed interceptor missile, capable of destroying any in-coming hostile ballistic missile, from the Integrated Test Range at Wheeler Island off Orissa coast.
> 
> Aimed at developing a full-fledged multi-layer Ballistic Missile Defence (BMD) system, the trial was carried out from two launch sites of ITR off the Orissa coast, defence sources said.
> 
> The whole exercise is to achieve the desired result with precision, said a senior defence scientist.
> 
> The target missile, a modified surface-to-surface 'Prithvi' was first lifted off from a mobile launcher at 10:05 am from the launch complex-3 of ITR at Chandipur-on-sea, 15 km from here.
> 
> The interceptor "AAD" missile, positioned at Wheeler Island, about 70 km across sea from Chandipur getting signals from radars tracked it a few minutes later and than intercepted at a definite altitude in the mid-air over the sea, the sources said.
> 
> While the test launch of both target and hit missiles were deemed success from their respective test sites, detailed results, specifically the 'kill' effects of the interceptor will be known after all data analysis from multiple tracking sources, a defence official said soon after both the missiles roared into the overcast sky leaving behind a thin layer of smoke.



India successfully test-fires interceptor missile-ET Cetera-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times

------------------------------------------------------------------

Congratulations fellow countrymen. 

Love it when skeptics are proved wrong. Refer to this thread -- 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/50607-indias-missile-shield-test-fails-officials.html

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Choppers

A GREAT NEWS On *VIJAY DIWAS*....

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------

*India successfully test-fires interceptor missile*

PTI

India on Monday successfully test-fired its indigenously developed interceptor missile, capable of destroying any in-coming hostile ballistic missile, from the Integrated Test Range at Wheeler Island off Orissa coast.

Aimed at developing a full-fledged multi-layer Ballistic Missile Defence (BMD) system, the trial was carried out from two launch sites of ITR off the Orissa coast, defence sources said. The whole exercise is to achieve the desired result with precision, said a senior defence scientist.

The target missile, a modified surface-to-surface Prithvi was first lifted off from a mobile launcher at 10:05 am from the launch complex-3 of ITR at Chandipur-on-sea, 15 km from here.

The interceptor AAD missile, positioned at Wheeler Island, about 70 km across sea from Chandipur, after getting signals from radars tracked it a few minutes later and than intercepted at a definite altitude in mid-air over the sea, the sources said.

While the test launch of both target and hit missiles were deemed success from their respective test sites, detailed results, specifically the &#8216;kill&#8217; effects of the interceptor will be known after all data analysis from multiple tracking sources, a defence official said, soon after both the missiles roared into the overcast sky leaving behind a thin layer of smoke.

An AAD missile was used as interceptor at low altitude, the sources said, adding that the indigenously developed new hypersonic interceptor missiles were designed to be engaged in endo and exo atmospheric condition.

The interceptor designed for endo-atmospheric condition (up to 30 km altitude) is a seven-metre-long single stage solid rocket propelled guided missile, equipped with an inertial navigation system, a hi-tech computer and an electro-mechanical activator totally under command by the data up-linked from the sophisticated ground based radars to the interceptor.

Similarly, the interceptor designed for exo-atmospheric condition is a two-stage missile with a maximum interception altitude of 80 km, they said.

The interceptor missile had its own mobile launcher, secure data link for interception, independent tracking and homing capabilities and its own radars.

This is the fourth time that the DRDO has tested its intercepting missile. Previously, three tests were conducted on November 27, 2006, December 6, 2007 and March 6, 2009 from Wheeler Island.

The fourth test which had been scheduled mid-March was put off twice and considered abandoned. Due to some technical snags in the sub-system of the missile, the mission was aborted prior to take off on March 14. The next day the target missile deviated from its pre-determined trajectory, which forced the scientists of DRDO to put off the trial of the interceptor missile, the sources said.

As a safety measure, the Balasore district administration had temporarily shifted about 400 civilian families residing within two km radius of the ITR launch pad-3 at Chandipur from where the target missile was test fired.


----------



## flaming arrow

Wonderful news what a way to begin the day..my heartiest congratulation to our defence scientists..they have made us all proud..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dee

Advanced Air Defence interceptor missile successfully test-fired


Chandipur-on-sea (Orissa): India's indigenously built Advanced Air Defence (AAD) interceptor missile, capable of destroying hostile in-coming ballistic missiles, was successfully test-fired from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Wheeler Island off the Orissa's east coast on Monday.

"The interceptor destroyed target missile at an altitude of 15 km," said Integrated Testing Range Director, SP Das.

The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) also sees it as a major success for India's indigenous air defence system.

However, the defence sources said that "the trial, scheduled in last mid-March 2010, was abandoned in the last hour twice (on 15th and 16th March) due to some problems".


Today's test-fire was carried out from two different launch sites of the Integrated Testing Range (ITR).

The target missile, a modified indigenously built "Prithvi", was first lifted off from a mobile launcher from the ITR's launch complex-3 at Chandipur-on-sea.

Minutes later, the interceptor missile getting signals from the hostile missile immediately reacted and swept in to action from the Wheeler's Island, to intercept it at an altitude of 30 km in mid-air over the Bay of Bengal off Orissa coast.

Yet to get a formal name, the new hypersonic interceptor missile is only called 'AAD' (advance air defence) and is meant to be used in 'endo-atmospheric conditions' (with in 50 km altitude of earth's surface).


The seven-metre long 'AAD' interceptor is a single stage solid rocket propelled guided missile equipped with an inertial navigation system, a hi-tech computer and an electro-mechanical activator totally under command by the data up-linked from the ground based radar, the sources said.

The missile has its own mobile launcher, secure data link for interception, independent tracking and homing capabilities and its own radar.

The DRDO has already test fired the interceptor missile thrice - November 27, 2006, December 6, 2007 and March 6, 2009 - from the Wheeler Island.


----------



## Chanakyaa

Great Going...

We can feel a little more safer... as we get a step closer to the dpeloyment of the Indegenious BMD.

Jai Ho...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avatar

This is only what we are told. What thrills me is what we aren't told.


----------



## prototype

Avatar said:


> This is only what we are told. What thrills me is *what we aren't told*.






anyway this made my day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rsingh

Really great news . Reliable ABM batteries is need of the hour. More important than MMRCA. Is Israeli Arrow ABM system better than PAC 3 because Indian government in the past more interested in arrow. Should't we for the time buy procure some S300 batteries to protect our major cities and industrial belts. I read in this forum S300 Indian armed forces evaluated S300 but did not find them very effective. Was it the cost because S300 are considered better even than American ABMs.


----------



## Chanakyaa

Greaaaaaaaattttttttttt News.....
Jai Ho DRDO....


----------



## prototype

rsingh said:


> Really great news . Good ABM technology is need of the hour. More important than MMRCA.



and the silver lining,if the proposed deal with U.S go ahead for aegis battle systems(as per some rumors in media)we can couple it with our own indegenious ABM's


----------



## Jazzbot

good news for indian fellows. 
good going india.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

Excellent.   

Ballistic missile defence is the ultimate frontier of missile technologies. Way to go DRDO. They should test it more frequently. 

*I am expecting first test of PDV missile by year end. *


----------



## ice_man

FIRSTLY congratulations to all indians it is a very historic day for you guys!!! 

guys does anyone know the name of this missile? & also how quickly it can be ready (for launch) from stored away positions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

ice_man said:


> guys does anyone know the *name of this missile?* & also how quickly it can be ready (for launch) from stored away positions?



it is a modified *Prithvi for exo-atmospheric intercepts* and a modified *Astra for endo-atmospheric intercepts*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humanfirst

Greaaat news....hats off to our scientists and engineers,now we are one of the few countries capable to intercept ballistic missiles


----------



## Kinetic

ice_man said:


> FIRSTLY congratulations to all indians it is a very historic day for you guys!!!
> 
> guys does anyone know the name of this missile? & also how quickly it can be ready (for launch) from stored away positions?



dude the name of the missile is AAD (Advanced Air Defence missile) and this is not the first test firing of that missile but second. This is the fourth successful test of missile defence shield. The other two tests were of the PAD missile. 

*Missile defence tests:*

*November 27, 2006: PAD test fired, destroyed a target at an altitude of 48 km.
December 6, 2007: AAD test fired, destroyed a target at an altitude of 15 km.
March 6, 2009: PAD test fired, destroyed a target at an altitude of 75 km above the earth. 

July 26, 2010: AAD test fired. *

AAD missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chakra

Well done DRDO!!
Our country is proud of our scientists.


----------



## Kinetic

Karthic Sri said:


> it is a modified *Prithvi for exo-atmospheric intercepts* and a modified *Astra for endo-atmospheric intercepts*.



PAD is a modified Prithvi, true, but AAD is not a modified Astra. *AAD is bigger and much heavier than Astra. They are totally two different missiles.*


----------



## Gene

my kissessmitten:) to DRDO..


----------



## Huda

congratulation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mirza Jatt

great news...this is what I was actually waiting for....this is one of the best developments in the history of DRDO...great work.


----------



## KEETARP

Nice , Let's hope next trial is on time . 
We should get ABM operational in 3 years time . 



prototype said:


> and the silver lining,if the proposed deal with U.S go ahead for aegis battle systems(as per some rumors in media)we can couple it with our own indegenious ABM's



We don't need AEGIS now 

If you find time read about CMS17 and CAIO (ATM network) onboard Shivalik - was a great link posted by Kinetic . Ask him 

+ Read the latest post in Indian Navy section by Mauryan( I asked him) . Link below 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/30327-indian-navy-news-discussions-50.html


There was a comprehensive detail about VCMS on Gorshkov 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/30327-indian-navy-news-discussions-49.html#post986552

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

*India test-fires interceptor missile* 
Updated at: 1115 PST, Monday, July 26, 2010 

BALASORE: India on Monday successfully test-fired its indigenously developed interceptor missile, capable of destroying any in-coming hostile ballistic missile, from the Integrated Test Range at Wheeler Island off Odisha coast. 

Aimed at developing a full-fledged multi-layer Ballistic Missile Defence (BMD) system, the trial was carried out from two launch sites of ITR off the Odisha coast, defence sources said. 

The whole exercise is to achieve the desired result with precision, said a senior defence scientist. 

The target missile, a modified surface-to-surface 'Prithvi' was first lifted off from a mobile launcher at 10:05 am from the launch complex-3 of ITR at Chandipur-on-sea, 15 km from here. 

India test-fires interceptor missile


----------



## Kinetic

Ministry of Defence press release 

*DRDO Successfully Conducts Fourth Consecutive Interceptor Missile Test*

13:47 IST


Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), today successfully conducted fourth consecutive Interceptor Missile test in Endo atmospheric regime at 15 Km altitude off ITR, Chandipur, Orissa. *The single stage Interceptor Missile fitted with Directional Warhead and other advanced systems neutralized the target.*

The target ballistic &#8216;enemy&#8217; missile was launched from Launch Complex &#8211; III, ITR Chandipur. *The Interceptor Missile fitted with directional warhead was launched from Wheeler Island and destroyed the Target Missile breaking it into fragments. This was tracked by various Radars and sensors. All weapon system elements including Command and Control, Communication and Radar performed satisfactorily.*

The Interceptor Flight Test was witnessed by Dr. VK Saraswat, Secretary (Defence, R&D), Shri Avinash Chandar, Director, Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL), Hyderabad, Dr. K. Shekhar, Chief Controller, DRDO, Shri VLN Rao, Programme Director, Shri SK Ray, Director, Research Centre Imarat (RCI), Hyderabad, Shri P Venugopalan, Director, Defence Research & Development Laboratory (DRDL), Hyderabad, Shri SP Dash, Director ITR and Users representatives&#8217; Air Marshal PK Barbora, Vice Chief of Air Staff and Maj Gen VK Saxena, ADG, Army Air Defence, Indian Army.

The Defence Minister Shri AK Antony spoke to DRDO Chief Dr VK Sarswat over phone and congratulated the scientists for today&#8217;s successful test. 

PIB Press Release


----------



## sudhir007

The Hindu Business Line : Software for BrahMos project

Researchers at Thiagarajar College of Engineering here have been involved in developing enhanced software capability for the BrahMos missile. The researchers worked on the project for three years and the new software will be evaluated and implemented in future or advanced versions of the missile, according to *Mr A. Sivathanu Pillai, Chief Controller (Research and Development), Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). The software will help the missile &#8216;view' its target , by correlating the target with satellite images The project was funded by BrahMos Aerospace. Validation of the software will take place within a year,* he said, while inaugurating a two-day conference organised by Velammal College of Engineering and Technology, here, on Thursday. &#8212; Our Correspondent


----------



## Kinetic

sudhir007 said:


> The Hindu Business Line : Software for BrahMos project
> 
> Researchers at Thiagarajar College of Engineering here have been involved in developing enhanced software capability for the BrahMos missile. The researchers worked on the project for three years and the new software will be evaluated and implemented in future or advanced versions of the missile, according to *Mr A. Sivathanu Pillai, Chief Controller (Research and Development), Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). The software will help the missile &#8216;view' its target , by correlating the target with satellite images The project was funded by BrahMos Aerospace. Validation of the software will take place within a year,* he said, while inaugurating a two-day conference organised by Velammal College of Engineering and Technology, here, on Thursday. &#8212; Our Correspondent



Most probably TERCOM/DSMAC or something like that. Good development, a trisonic cruise missile having such guidance is a great achievement.


----------



## Kinetic

Pics of today's test....

Interceptor missile (AAD)






Target missile (modified Prithvi)






Source: DRDO via livefist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indushek

OMG  i missed all the fun , i was stuck up at another thread. And then full work at office .Great going bro's  this is a real proud moment. Also i support Kinetic's recommendation they should fast track this development. Imagine when our Kali is weaponised and integrated


----------



## InDIaN BeAst

Party..
hats off to DRDO


----------



## CONNAN

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: EXCLUSIVE: Official Schematics Of India's Layered Missile Defence System, Including Cruise Missile Defence [DECLASS]

A good time to put these slides up -- official slides from India's Programme AD, which conducted a successful test of the endo-atmospheric AAD interceptor today. Seen here for the first time, slide-4 illustrates the AAD interceptor in a cruise missile defence role. Also, note the stated intention toward international collaboration for an IIR seeker for the Phase-2 weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Tense moments before the success 

Y. Mallikarjun

Wheeler Island (Orissa): A few heart-stopping moments were witnessed before celebrations broke out in the Mission Control Room here on Monday, as the telemetry link was lost in the final seconds when the Advanced Air Defence (AAD) interceptor missile hit the target missile (a modified Prithvi).

Anxious wait

Confusion reigned for a while over the success of the mission. There was stunned silence and an anxious wait to know the exact outcome.

As the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) scientists scrambled to look for the emerging data from radars, it became clear that the interceptor had indeed ambushed and pulverised the modified Prithvi in its terminal phase.

Applause

Immediately there was applause and congratulatory exchanges and the mood turned euphoric.

Addressing the scientists and others involved in the mission soon after, Scientific Advisor to Defence Minister V.K. Saraswat said, This is the real Ballistic Missile Defence system.

The BMD system will be fielded in operational mode after a few more trials, including the demonstration of an integrated interception in endo-atmosphere and exo-atmosphere.

A milestone'

Avinash Chander, Director, Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL), and chairman of the Flight Readiness Review Committee of the AAD mission, termed the success a milestone' as the interceptor was equipped with directional warhead and radion-proximity fuse.

Chief Controller of R&D (missiles and low intensity conflict) K. Sekhar, Programme Director, AAD, V.L.Narasimha Rao and Vice-Chief of the Air Staff P.K. Barbora addressed the gathering.

Monday's endo-atmospheric interception was the fourth successful interceptor test conducted by the DRDO scientists since November 26, 2006.

Earlier, two interceptions were achieved in exo-atmosphere at altitudes of 48 km and 80 km and one in endo-atmosphere at an altitude of 15 km

The Hindu : Front Page : Tense moments before the success


----------



## jha




----------



## vaibhav

wht is this does india hve buy this bomb also frm rusia ?????


----------



## gogbot

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Even if we had that bomb we lack any of the Bombers to use it.

The best we could do was drop it from an IL-76.

Bombs like that and planes like that are simply not in our requirements.

Given our close proximity to potential threats , and the investment made in in fast moving missile.

It's simply redundant to get a bomb like that, Pakistan's first use policy already means they will nuke given any sign of attack.

May be latter on , if we ever get long range strategic bombers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ironman




----------



## Garud

Indian Nuke Scientists. I don't give a damn what anyone else got to say.


----------



## ironman

Prithvi BCES (Blast Cum Earth Shock) Warhead.. A Bunker buster.






Courtesy : Ajai Shukla


----------



## LURKER

NEW DELHI: After the Agni-I and Agni-II surface-to-surface missiles, the 3000-km range Agni-III missile is ready for being inducted into the service, Lok Sabha was informed on Monday. 

"700 km range Agni-I and 2000 km range Agni-II have been developed and inducted into service. Agni-III with a range of 3000 km is ready for induction," Defence minister A K Antony said in reply to a question. 

He said the third generation Nag anti-tank missile's user trials have been successfully conducted and the system is ready for induction into the production phase. 

On the Indo-Israeli joint venture Medium range Surface to Air Missile (MR-SAM) programme, the Minister said pre-tender briefing of all prospective vendors has been carried out. 

Antony said the first flight test of the jointly developed Long Range Surface to Air Missile (LR-SAM) with Israel was done in May this year. 

Answering another query, he said the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) has accepted the proposal for procuring 42 more Sukhoi-30 MKI aircraft from Russia at an estimated cost of Rs 20107.40 crore and they are planned to be delivered between 2014 and 2018.

Read more: Agni-III ready for induction: Antony - India - The Times of India Agni-III ready for induction: Antony - India - The Times of India  
:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## SpArK

*India to test advanced Agni II missile​*
NEW DELHI, Aug. 20 (UPI) -- India will conduct another test launch of its intermediate-range nuclear-capable missile Agni II in September from the east coast Wheeler Island facility.

The surface-to-surface missile underwent a successful test launch in May after failed test launches last year.

The Defense Research and Development Organization, developers of the missiles, said the Agni II missile to be tested in September is an advanced version with an extended range of up to 1,800 miles over the normal 800 miles.

The short-range Agni I can hit targets up to 450 miles away.

While Agni II and Agni III are two-stage missiles, Agni I is a single-stage missile, the DRDO said.

Wheeler Island -- just over 1 mile long -- is a major test base 6 miles off the country's east coast in the Bay of Bengal and about 90 miles from Bhubaneshwar, the capital city of Orissa state.

It was from Wheeler Island that Agni III, with a range of just over 2,000 miles, was successfully test-launched from a mobile launcher in February.

The longer range of Agni III was made possible by adding a special-purpose coating of chromium metal to the blunt nose cone of the missiles to reduce drag, G. Jagadeesh, an assistant professor at the Indian Institute of Science, said in 2008.

The first test of Agni III was an unsuccessful launch in July 2006.

The solid-propellant Agni series of ballistic missiles are manufactured by Bharat Dynamics, one of India's major manufacturers of munitions and missile systems founded in 1970 in Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh. Bharat Dynamics also manufactures India's Konkurs anti-tank missile.

India also may begin flight trials of what it calls Agni V with a range of around 3,100 miles, a military scientist said in February.

*"Agni-V is out of the drawing board. We are aiming for a flight trial within a year," V.K. Saraswat, India's chief military scientist, said.
*
Agni missiles are claimed to be a part of India's credible deterrence against China and Pakistan. A range of more than 3,000 miles would make most of China a target.

India also has developed a supersonic cruise-type missile, the BrahMos, for closer targets.

Defense Minister A.K. Antony recently said India would export the indigenously built BrahMos, but only after all Indian military needs have been met.

Foreign sales are allowed under the 1998 agreement signed by India and Russia that set up BrahMos Aerospace to manufacture the missile, he said in a written response to a question in the country's Parliament.

The missile will be inducted in the armed forces of India and Russia.

Although some countries have shown an interest, no decisions have been made about who the customers would be or when the BrahMos will be available for export.

India to test advanced Agni II missile - UPI.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ironman

*"said the Agni II missile to be tested in September is an advanced version with an extended range of up to 1,800 miles over the normal 800 miles."*

*"The longer range of Agni III was made possible by adding a special-purpose coating of chromium metal to the blunt nose cone of the missiles to reduce drag, G. Jagadeesh, an assistant professor at the Indian Institute of Science"*


----------



## az.ay

*India to export nuclear missiles*​India is willing to export the nuclear capable BRAHMOS supersonic cruise missile to friendly countries, states the Indian Defence Minister AK Antony.

Antony said that according to the inter-governmental agreement between India and Russia, the missile would be inducted into both the armed forces of India and Russia and be exported.

Recently the defence minister cleared the countrys nuclear missile export intentions saying there was no plan to accept the conditions of Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR), which curbs the spread of unmanned delivery systems for nuclear weapons.

He further said that the missiles being produced met the requirements of the Indian Army, Navy and Air Force and export would be taken up after meeting the requirements of the country.

-via LogisticsWeek.


----------



## RPK

*BrahMos missile maker happy with Russian Glonass receivers | Defense | RIA Novosti*


BrahMos Aerospace Ltd., a Russian-Indian joint venture manufacturing supersonic cruise missiles, is successfully using Russian-built Glonass receivers for aiming and target acquisition, CEO Sivathanu Pillai said on Wednesday.

Glonass - the Global Navigation Satellite System - is the Russian equivalent of the U.S. Global Positioning System, or GPS, and is designed for both military and civilian uses. Both systems enable users to determine their positions to within a few meters.

BrahMos missiles equipped with Glonass receivers acquire and effectively engage targets, Pillai told the Bengaluru Space Expo 2010 exhibition.

He said the receivers performed reliably and consistently.

The BrahMos missile has a range of 290 km (180 miles) and can carry a conventional warhead of up to 300 kg (660 lbs). It can effectively engage targets from an altitude as low as 10 meters (30 feet) and has a top speed of Mach 2.8, which is about three times faster than the U.S.-made subsonic Tomahawk cruise missile.

Established in 1998, BrahMos Aerospace manufactures and markets BrahMos supersonic missiles. Sea- and ground-launched versions have been successfully tested and put into service with the Indian Army and Navy.

Prime Minister Vladimir Putin said in early August Russia will complete the formation of a global navigation satellite group by the end of 2010 and that there will be between 24 and 28 satellites in orbit at any given time.

Russia currently has a total of 22 Glonass satellites in orbit, but only 16 of them are functional. The system requires 18 operational satellites for continuous navigation services covering the entire territory of Russia and at least 24 satellites to provide navigation services worldwide.


----------



## RPK

The Hindu : News / National : BrahMos induction into IAF by 2013

The BrahMos supersonic cruise missile, jointly developed by India and Russia and which can travel at speeds of 2.5 to 2.8 mach, is likely to be inducted in the Indian Air Force (IAF) by 2013, a top official said on Wednesday. 

*The IAF version of the precision-attack low-flying missile would be completing its air-to-ground tests by 2012. *

&#8220;We expect it to be inducted in IAF by 2013,&#8221; CEO and Managing Director of BrahMos Aerospace (BAL) A. Sivathanu Pillai told reporters on the margins of the second international space exhibition and conference here. 

BrahMos, which has already been inducted in the Indian Army and the Indian Navy, can carry a payload of 200 to 300 kg of explosives. 

The Sukhoi SU-30MKI combat jet has been chosen as the aircraft to be fitted with the BrahMos. The aircraft is being modified for the purpose. 

*&#8220;The aircraft has to undergo certain modifications,&#8221; Mr. Pillai said. *

The Bangalore-based Hindustan Aeronautics (HAL) is building the modified version of the Russian-made aircraft for reducing its weight and giving it additional propulsion. 

A prototype of the aircraft is also being built and tested in Russia. 

The BrahMos is capable of attacking from land-to-ship, ship-to-land and ship-to ship, Mr. Pillai said. 

The IAF version will have the capacity of attacking large targets from air to ground. 

The missile, being developed by BAL, a joint venture between India&#8217;s Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and Russia&#8217;s NPO Mashinostroeyenia, costs around Rs. 1,500 crore. 

*The BrahMos will also be tested for its underwater performance, Mr. Pillai said. 
&#8220;We are even looking into the aspect of fitting it on the submarines to attack ships and underwater elements (submarines). The technology is ready but the platform for testing has to be built,&#8221; he said. *

The BrahMos missile has evoked interest in several countries. Many want to buy it but they may have to wait till India completes its induction into its defence forces. 

&#8220;The export market will have to wait till India inducts the missile in the armed forces. Next is the turn of the Russian military,&#8221; Mr. Pillai added. 

The India-Russian Inter-Governmental Commission for Military Technical Cooperation has approved the idea of catering to the export market. 

The JV has also plans to build a hyper-sonic cruise missile that travels five times faster than a sound wave, Mr. Pillai said, adding the technology is yet to be developed.


----------



## Kinetic

Garud said:


> YouTube - 021110011049_11DRDO_150k.flv
> 
> Indian Nuke Scientists. I don't give a damn what anyone else got to say.



WoW....

*Dr. Avinash Chander and Dr. Saraswat mentioned that they have done ground based simulation of ASAT weapons and the building blocks are ready. If the country needs them, they will integrate it. 

We cannot test ASAT as it will impact our cooperation as well as it will spread space debris as well. But we should be prepared. ASAT is lot easier than ABM. *


----------



## Desi Sher

Kinetic said:


> WoW....
> 
> *Dr. Avinash Chander and Dr. Saraswat mentioned that they have done ground based simulation of ASAT weapons and the building blocks are ready. If the country needs them, they will integrate it.
> 
> We cannot test ASAT as it will impact our cooperation as well as it will spread space debris as well. But we should be prepared. ASAT is lot easier than ABM. *



Wow, Thats true, so we will get it, when we need it, and Thats all what we need.....


----------



## redpearl75

*5,000-km Agni-V missile ready for test firing: Antony...*

Hyderabad, Aug 27 (IANS) India&#8217;s indegenous 5,000-km range Agni-V nuclear-capable missile that can hit targets in northernmost China is ready for test-firing, Defence Minister A.K. Antony said here Friday but declined to state when this would happen.
The missile was developed following the denial of technology to India. &#8220;The denial has only given us an opportunity to develop a 5,000-km range missile,&#8221; Antony said.

The minister was speaking after laying foundation stone for expansion of the Mishra Dhatu Nigam Limited (Midhani) defence public sector company.

He said Indian scientists working in many critical areas have proved that India can overcome sanctions and denials. &#8220;When we face denial, we should take it us a God-sent opportunity and a challenge,&#8221; he told the scientists present on the occassion.

Later, in a chat with reporters, Antony declined to give any date for the test-firing of the Agni-V, India&#8217;s only inter-continental ballistic missile (ICBM).

Allaying apprehensions that the defence sector would lose able hands with the retirement of present generation of scientists, the defence Minister assured that new blood would be injected. &#8220;More new scientists, officers and workers will come into the defence sector,&#8221; he said.

Antony promised all support to develop Midhani as a world-class company. He advised the company to go beyond its goal of achieving a turnover of Rs.1,000 crore. &#8220;The sky is the limit. You have a major role to play in meeting the requirements of ISRO, AEC and new areas in defence,&#8221; he said.

While talking to reporters, he said there was a need to encourage more private sector participation in defence production.

He said India&#8217;s policy on defence production was evolving. &#8220;It is a continuous process,&#8221; he said.

He pointed out that there was a time when India used to import everything but this had now come down and the country had also permitted 100 percent private sector participation in defence production.

Antony said the country now allowed 26 percent FDI in defence production and also had an offset clause to help Indian industry.

Under the clause, foreign companies that bag an Indian defence contract worth over Rs.300 crore have to plough 30 percent of the value back into the country by way of purchase of local components, services or investments.

Antony also inaugurated an indigenously-built electro-slag refining (ESR) furnace.

He noted that Midhani which started commercial production in 1983 with a modest turnover of Rs.8 crore, had now reached Rs.370 crore.

The expansion, with an investment of Rs.400 crore to Rs.600 crore in three phases is expected to increase the turnover to Rs.1000 crore in five years.

Midhani Chairman and Managing Director Narayana Rao said the company, which was set up for self-reliance in critical defence material, has been supporting programmes in the space, defence, aeronautics and atomic energy sectors.



More at : 5,000-km Agni-V missile ready for test firing: Antony 5,000-km Agni-V missile ready for test firing: Antony

http://www.bharatrakshak.com/NEWS/newsrf.php?newsid=13319

I hope it's not a repeat entry...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Agni-II+ to be tested in Sept. end from Orissa coast, Orissa Current News*


Report by Jyoti Prakash; Balesore: Agni-II+ surface-to-surface, Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM) would be tested around this month end. 

This is completely new missile which has a strike range between 2,750 km and 3,000 km. It has several advanced technologies in comparison to its previous missiles. Agni-II+ is a part of the Agni series, which will bridge the gap between its long range missiles Agni-II (2,000 km) and Agni-III (3,500 km), said a defence official of DRDO. 

This newly built missile has a length of 21 meters and diameters of 1.3 meter, weighs around 17 tonnes. It is designed to carry &#8216;special weapons&#8217; nuclear payload of over 1,000 kg. The missile will be test fired from interim test range Chandipur, on Orissa coast.


----------



## Desi Sher

Wow, All new Agni II missile with a Range of 3000km???? wow....


----------



## redpearl75

By the way, Agni V is concidered to be the most accurate IRBM in the world... Cheers....


----------



## Desi Sher

redpearl75 said:


> By the way, Agni V is concidered to be the most accurate IRBM in the world... Cheers....



First of all, Agni V has not been put to test??? Secondly, Agni V is Not an IRBM but an ICBM..... Next, what is your Intention????


----------



## Trac

redpearl75 said:


> By the way, Agni V is concidered to be the most accurate IRBM in the world... Cheers....



I think you mix things here 

May be you are talking about Agni 3 with 40 meter hit probebility thts most accurate missile in its class


----------



## redpearl75

True, I got mixed up.. lol... never mind... My intention is never to say the wrong things out here but yeah, Trac you are right.. I was refering to Agni III here... Sorry for the blunder....


----------



## trident2010

*Agni-II+ to be tested in Sept. end from Orissa coast*








Report by Jyoti Prakash; Balesore: Agni-II+ surface-to-surface, Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM) would be tested around this month end. 

This is completely new missile which has a strike range between 2,750 km and 3,000 km. It has several advanced technologies in comparison to its previous missiles. Agni-II+ is a part of the Agni series, which will bridge the gap between its long range missiles Agni-II (2,000 km) and Agni-III (3,500 km), said a defence official of DRDO. 

This newly built missile has a length of 21 meters and diameters of 1.3 meter, weighs around 17 tonnes. It is designed to carry special weapons nuclear payload of over 1,000 kg. The missile will be test fired from interim test range Chandipur, on Orissa coast. 



:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## RPK

- Russian designation 3R-14UKSK-Kh. The fire control system is including. Provided:
- supply in modular plug and play containers, 4 or 8 missiles in each container
- installation
- maintenance
- power supply system
- computing system
- networking system
- means of loading


----------



## adatta

*India to build missiles with speed 6,000 kmph
*Press Trust Of India 
Posted on Sep 05, 2010 at 11:21


New Delhi: India will soon become the first country to have cruise missiles with hyper speed of over 6,000 km per hour, as an agreement for their joint development will be signed with Russia during the visit of President
Dmitry Medvedev here in December.
The first unit of Kudankulam nuclear plant, built by Russia in Tamil Nadu, will also be commissioned during the visit slated to begin from December 21.
Medvedev will be undertaking the visit for annual India-Russia Summit with Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, during which the two sides will discuss ways to further enhance their relations in various fields.

One of the highlights of the visit would be signing of a contract for joint development of hypersonic version of the BrahMos cruise missile, Defence Ministry sources said.
This version of the missile will have a speed of over 6,000 kms per hour, making India the only country in the world to possess such missiles of this speed.
The speed of the existing variant of BrahMos is half than that of the proposed ones.
With a range of 290 kms, the hypersonic missiles are expected to be ready by 2015-16, the sources said.
The much-delayed first unit of Kudankulam nuclear power plant is also expected be made operational during the visit of Medvedev, who will be visiting the site for the purpose, they said.
The commissioning of the 1,000 MW Kudankulam-I, work on which began three years back, will set in motion the roadmap that the two countries are working on in the field of atomic energy cooperation.
Under the roadmap, a number of nuclear reactors would be set up by Russia in India.
Four of the reactors are envisaged to be established in Kudankulam in Tamil Nadu and one in Haripur in West Bengal, with scope for more in future.
The proposal to set up a Russian nuclear plant in Haripur is facing resistance from local people, but the government is hopeful of convincing them about its utility and allay their apprehensions.
The second unit of Kudankulam power plant will be made operational within six months of commissioning of the Unit-I.
During the visit of the Russian President, a number of other defence deals are also expected to be signed.


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## ironman




----------



## SpArK

*Peter Wray is Raytheon's India business head*

2010-10-05 16:50:00 

New Delhi, Oct 5 (IANS) US defence major Raytheon Missile Systems (RMS) Tuesday named Peter Wray as its new business development director for India.

*'In this position, Wray will continue to develop and implement the RMS business strategy for India, and build on the company's growing partnership with the Indian armed forces and industry,'* a company statement said.

'India is an extremely important market for Raytheon Missile Systems,' said Wray, adding: 'The company has a long-term commitment to India, and my appointment is further evidence of that.'

*Wray has been employed by Raytheon since 1987. Prior to joining the company, he served in the Royal Air Force, retiring as a wing commander. Wray joins a team of Raytheon employees who are headquartered in Delhi.*

'*Raytheon is a trusted and valued partner to India. Our company is working to help the world's largest democracy achieve its modernization goals,' said Cynthia Davis, vice president of international business development for RMS.*

'Raytheon has been a global company for decades and we are expanding our partnerships worldwide,' she added.

Raytheon company, with 2009 sales of $25 billion, is a technology and innovation leader specialising in defence, homeland security and other government markets throughout the world.

Raytheon provides state-of-the-art electronics, mission systems integration and other capabilities in the areas of sensing; effects; and command, control, communications and intelligence systems, as well as a broad range of mission support services.

With headquarters in Waltham, Massachusetts, Raytheon employs 75,000 people worldwide.


Peter Wray is Raytheon's India business head


----------



## SpArK

*Raytheon Gaffes On Indian Ballistic Missile Threat​*





*Raytheon apparently puts India in the august company of countries like North Korea and Iran as far as ballistic missile threats to the US and its allies (and proliferation of such weapons) are concerned. This, in a 2007 brochure [PDF] for Raytheon's Standard Missile 3 (SM-3), a component of the Aegis Ballistic Missile Defence System, an evolution of the Aegis Combat System currently on offer to India. Incidentally, among the many opportunities that Raytheon currently explores in India, the Standard Missile 2 is one. The page above, therefore, boggles.*

India has a robust ballistic missile programme, but it's also a country that takes its reputation as a non-proliferator, non-aggressor (and its avowed no-first use nuclear strike policy) near religiously. To yoke India to the likes of Iran, North Korea, China and Pakistan may actually be pretty flattering to some at one level, but not in any way that South Block would ever appreciate, so it's obvious that nobody really noticed this brochure. Bit of a faux pas, if you ask me.

Here's the preamble to the above slide: "Ballistic and cruise missiles present a significant threat to United States and coalition forces overseas, and to the United States and coalition nations. The use of ballistic missiles is attractive to many nations because they can be used against an adversary with a formidable air defense system when an attack with manned aircraft would be impractical or too costly. When armed with chemical, biological or nuclear warheads, the threat becomes even more apparent." The threat is real and growing, it declares.

Luckily, this brochure has nothing to do with the Raytheon's India campaign. There is no second-guessing how sensitive the Indian government can be about stuff like this.

In India, apart from the SM-2 missile (not sure about SM-3), Raytheon is currently exploring opportunities to supply the Sidewinder and AMRAAM (as part of the MMRCA competition) and TOW anti-armour missiles. The company is also looking to supply its APG-79 AESA radar and EW self-protection systems as part of the MMRCA. The company also has interests in assisting in India's GAGAN space-based augmentation system, the Indian Army's Battle Management System (for which Raytheon has pitched its Enhanced Position Location and Reporting System) and supplying additional AN/TPQ-37 weapon locating radars. The company is already working with India on co-production of Paveway LGBs and providing mission support for the Phalanx CIWS. A deal for Javelin man-portable ATGM is the company's most recent success in India.



Livefist - The Best of Indian Defence: Raytheon Gaffes On Indian Ballistic Missile Threat


----------



## saurabh

BENNY said:


> *Raytheon Gaffes On Indian Ballistic Missile Threat​*



One of the major US (non-nato) ally falls in the range of our ballistic missile ! And we fall in the range of the mentioned missile of that ally. So I guess its fair, isn't it (as we both can be potential customers)?!!


----------



## PakSher

saurabh said:


> One of the major US (non-nato) ally falls in the range of our ballistic missile ! And we fall in the range of the mentioned missile of that ally. So I guess its fair, isn't it?!!



China is not a US (Non-nato) ally.


----------



## Big Bang

PakSher said:


> China is not a US (Non-nato) ally.



He Meant some Other country Which is a Major Non Nato Ally Of US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSher

Big Bang said:


> He Meant some Other country Which is a Major Non Nato Ally Of US



Who Israel, Bharain or Morocco? Don't get it, spit it out dude. This is not an Indian forum that your id will be blocked. You have lot of freedom here.


----------



## Big Bang

PakSher said:


> Who Israel, Bharain or Morocco? Don't get it, spit it out dude. This is not an Indian forum that your id will be blocked. You have lot of freedom here.



I am Not In a Hurry to Spit out, I Would Like to Keep it Chewing.... Why would I spit out the fact which is Already Known to the Public, Get a Life mate....


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## CONNAN

PakSher said:


> Who Israel, Bharain or Morocco? Don't get it, spit it out dude. This is not an Indian forum that your id will be blocked. You have lot of freedom here.



dude its pakistan


----------



## CONNAN

sudhir007 said:


>



its too rusty is it real or a model


----------



## prototype

PakSher said:


> China is not a US (Non-nato) ally.



sorry but China is also in the range,anyway we r talking about non nato allies not dragons


----------



## sudhir007

connanxlrc1000 said:


> its too rusty is it real or a model


check this link
3


----------



## rockstarIN

Any news about Astra Missile? when will that gonna be inducted to our war planes?


----------



## saurabh

connanxlrc1000 said:


> its too rusty is it real or a model



The red color is probably of the paint which is used to, ironically, prevent rusting!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*RCI Nav Systems Now On Multiple Platforms*








Indian armed forces and industry are seizing on an opportunity to equip various Indian platforms with homegrown advanced systems, like navigation systems.

The development is a twist of fate as India tries to overcome obstacles once laid down by the Wests Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR).

Satheesh Reddy, director of navigation systems at the Research Center Imarat (RCI), claims that India can now rub shoulders with the best in the business of making missiles. The denial of technology stemming from MTCR also forced the lab to find indigenous ways to develop systems in the areas of fiber optic gyroscopes (control grade and inertial grade) for missile, tanks and aircraft, ring laser gyroscopes for long-range and long-endurance missiles and flight vehicles. The lab also produces high-accuracy accelerometers to meet the accuracy requirements of long-range missiles.

We learned huge lessons when various critical technologies were denied to us, Reddy tells AVIATION WEEK. It did put the brakes on our march forward. We went through the grind, faced flak from all corners, but then we never took our eyes off the target. Today our navigation systems are getting onboard not only on missiles, but aircraft, ships and submarines, he explains.

With a major thrust by Indias Defense Minister A.K. Antony for indigenous products, RCI has become the Indian Defense Research and Development Organizations flag-bearer in state-of-the-art systems and subsystems for missile programs. The primary focus of the lab was to support various missions by providing systems like inertial navigation systems (INS), Global Positioning Systems (GPS) and Global Navigation Satellite System (Glonass) receivers. Today, the technology know-how has given confidence to RCI to support different missions with varied requirements of DRDO and users. Having mastered the art of precision hits  the sole objective of any missile program  RCI has graduated to providing navigational support to Tejas, Su-30MKI and Jaguar. The lab is also supporting the Indian Navy for other so-called smart upgrades.

RCIs Navigation System unit is focussing on the development of built-in redundant systems with highly-accurate sensors and single-chip navigation solutions. The lab has been playing a silent role in contributing to DRDOs sensitive programs, which at this point we wouldnt want to talk about, says one lab official.

Navigation system photo: DRDO


RCI Nav Systems Now On Multiple Platforms | AVIATION WEEK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

*BrahMos for Air Force soon: Sivathanu Pillai​*

COIMBATORE, October 23, 2010






Development and induction of BrahMos, India's supersonic cruise missile, for the Indian Air Force will happen soon, according to Sivathanu Pillai, Chief Executive and Managing Director, BrahMos Aerospace.

Speaking on the sidelines of a World Obesity Day function held in Coimbatore on Saturday, he said the air version of the missile would be fit on the Sukhoi 30 fighter aircraft.

The missile had already been inducted into the Indian Army and Navy. The missile had a speed of Mach 2.8.

*BrahMos Aerospace recently tested the missile for 'steep dive attack' capability, as demanded by the Army. "The Army wanted the missile to have the capability and we delivered it."

Mr. Pillai said efforts were underway to increase the speed of the missile from Mach 2.8 to Mach 5 or Mach 7, taking it from the supersonic to hypersonic category.*

The Hindu : Cities / Coimbatore : BrahMos for Air Force soon: Sivathanu Pillai


----------



## marcos98

*Brahmos Missile Air Force Variant by 2012, Hypersonic Brahmos in 5 years: Dr. A.S. Pillai*
Brahmos Missile Air Force Variant by 2012, Hypersonic Brahmos in 5 years: Dr. A.S. Pillai | India Defence
2010-10-23 The BrahMos cruise missile is being upgraded for increased speed from super sonic to hypersonic. This information was revealed by Dr. A.S. Pillai, CEO and Managing Director of BrahMos.

BrahMos is a supersonic cruise missile that can be launched from submarines, ships, aircraft or land. It is a joint venture between India's Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and Russia's NPO Mashinostroeyenia who have together formed BrahMos Aerospace Private Limited.

* The upgrade will take at least five years as it requires modification of scram-jet engine, technology, reduction size and weight. The budget for the project is yet to be estimated. Pillai noted that it was too early to go into details.

* *On the air version of BrahMos for IAF will be ready by 2012 and tested at SAR platform of Sukhoi Su-30.*

* After the induction of this version, India will be the only country which will have supersonic missiles in all the defence forces.

* BrahMos missile have already been inducted into Army and Navy. Scientists have recently conducted successful the steep dive test of BrahMos missile, making the missile a multi-faceted and multi-discipline.


----------



## sathya

wha t happened to the AGNI AT test ? it s supposed to be tested in sept month
post poned due to obama visit ?


----------



## Kinetic

sathya said:


> wha t happened to the AGNI AT test ? it s supposed to be tested in sept month
> post poned due to obama visit ?



Don't know why they postponed it but after that previous month there were new reports that it will be tested soon may be within two months.


----------



## sathya

Kinetic said:


> Don't know why they postponed it but after that previous month there were new reports that it will be tested soon may be within two months.



chances are less considering next french and russian president visits

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Firemaster

sathya said:


> chances are less considering next french and russian president visits


----------



## Surrender2me

sathya said:


> chances are less considering next french and russian president visits


Why did u leave chinese president..
this is the list..
1)Obama
2)sarkozy
3)Putin
4)wu
It's not appropriate to test Agni 5 while chinese president is on a trip to india.


----------



## sathya

Surrender2me said:


> Why did u leave chinese president..
> this is the list..
> 1)Obama
> 2)sarkozy
> 3)Putin
> 4)*wu*It's not appropriate to test Agni 5 while chinese president is on a trip to india.



probably yes. there is a tradition of tes6ting missile whenever chinese persident visits india


----------



## Kinetic

sathya said:


> chances are less considering next french and russian president visits



Why do you think that the test has anything to to with visits by the head of the states? if so they had tested it in September only. 

If you are so sure that its because of the visits only than why did you asked the question itself as you already knew the answer??


----------



## sathya

Kinetic said:


> Why do you think that the test has anything to to with visits by the head of the states? if so they had tested it in September only.
> 
> If you are so sure that its because of the visits only than why did you asked the question itself as you already knew the answer??



1.india may not want other countries to fear arms race with some deals going on now

2.just to know others opinion and any additional information


----------



## marcos98

> Just got my hands on this video clip of India's Shaurya tactical nuclear capable missile -- this is extended footage of its first test exactly two years ago on November 12, 2008. The clip that DRDO released in 2008 was very short. This adds a minute-and-a-half.
> *livefist*


----------



## Ammyy

marcos98 said:


> YouTube - India's Shaurya Missile Launch



Sir which type of missile shaurya is ????


----------



## SpArK

DRDO said:


> Sir which type of missile shaurya is ????



Hypersonic surface-to-surface tactical missile ..


----------



## marcos98

DRDO said:


> Sir which type of missile shaurya is ????


try this link
Shaurya Missile - a knol by Vijainder K Thakur


----------



## Ammyy

BENNY said:


> Hypersonic surface-to-surface *tactical *missile ..



?????

Some where read that its like cruise missile..


----------



## rockstarIN

Any news abt Astra A2A missiles? when will this get incorporated to jets?


----------



## Ammyy

marcos98 said:


> try this link
> Shaurya Missile - a knol by Vijainder K Thakur



Got it 

Thanks for info


----------



## sathya

it would be a nice surprise if tests NIRBHAY sometime ..


----------



## Ammyy

*If Shaurya have Range 700-1900 Km with hypersonic speed (combination of both Cruse and Ballistic missile) 

And Brahmos have of 300 Km with supersonic speed (Cruse missile)


So which one is better or why ????*


----------



## Markus

DRDO said:


> *If Shaurya have Range 700-1900 Km with hypersonic speed (combination of both Cruse and Ballistic missile)
> 
> And Brahmos have of 300 Km with supersonic speed (Cruse missile)
> 
> 
> So which one is better or why ????*



I dont think we should compare here. Both have different objectives.

While Brahmos is primarily an anti-ship missile and can be launched from ships, the Shaurya is a cannisterised missile that can be launched from underground silos and in the long term even from a submarine.

Also, Brahmos is a pure cruise missile, Shaurya is hybrid missile with characteristics of both cruise missiles as well as ballistic missiles.

Also, both have different speed levels.

Both are excellent missiles and Shaurya needs to be made operational in large numbers asap.


----------



## Ammyy

Markus said:


> I dont think we should compare here. Both have different objectives.
> 
> While Brahmos is primarily an anti-ship missile and can be launched from ships, the Shaurya is a cannisterised missile that can be launched from underground silos and in the long term even from a submarine.
> 
> Also, Brahmos is a pure cruise missile, Shaurya is hybrid missile with characteristics of both cruise missiles as well as ballistic missiles.
> 
> Also, both have different speed levels.
> 
> Both are excellent missiles and Shaurya needs to be made operational in large numbers asap.



I mean which one is more accurate (Not shoot down by enemy SAM)

Like if army want to use a missile so which one they prefer ???
Take it as range is not a problem..


----------



## Markus

DRDO said:


> *I mean which one is more accurate* (Not shoot down by enemy SAM)
> 
> Like if army want to use a missile so which one they prefer ???
> Take it as range is not a problem..



Theoretically, Shaurya will be more difficult to be shot down by SAM systems due to its speed and also since its trajectory is quasi-hybrid whereas Brahmos flies parallel to the terrain being a cruise missile.

But in terms of strike accuracy, Brahmos is more accurate.

From recent tests, it has been shown that CEP of Brahmos almost tends to zero while DRDO claims a CEP of around 20-30 metres for Shaurya.

Given the types that they are, we can safely say that both of them are brilliant weapon systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BS_Buster

marcos98 said:


> YouTube - India's Shaurya Missile Launch



very agile missile like a cruise missile.


----------



## Kinetic

marcos98 said:


> YouTube - India's Shaurya Missile Launch



Excellent video. Shaurya is the best tactical missile in India's arsenal. It could be used strategically for SEAD role.


----------



## adatta

Markus said:


> Theoretically, Shaurya will be more difficult to be shot down by SAM systems due to its speed and also since its trajectory is quasi-hybrid whereas Brahmos flies parallel to the terrain being a cruise missile.
> 
> But in terms of strike accuracy, Brahmos is more accurate.
> 
> From recent tests, it has been shown that *CEP of Brahmos almost tends to zero* while DRDO claims a CEP of around 20-30 metres for Shaurya.
> 
> Given the types that they are, we can safely say that both of them are brilliant weapon systems.


----------



## Ammyy

*Is their any news that when we gonna induct Shaurya Missile into arm forces ??????????*


----------



## Markus

DRDO said:


> *Is their any news that when we gonna induct Shaurya Missile into arm forces ??????????*



I dont think we have come across any credible article pointing to Shaura's induction.


----------



## sathya

Indian Defence Minister AK Antony has said export of the BRAHMOS missile will be taken up once sufficient numbers have been provided to the three services of the Indian armed forces.

&#8220;Once sufficient numbers have been provided to our armed forces, export will be taken up,&#8221; he told Parliament, Monday, to a query on BRAHMOS missiles.
Orders have been placed by all three services of the armed force for inducting the world&#8217;s only supersonic cruise missile, he said.

The Indian Army and the Navy have already inducted the missile. The Block-II version with the capability to hit precisely a small target in a cluster of larger targets has made the missile even more lethal.

While the work on integration of air launched BRAHMOS missile with Su-30 MKI is in progress, the mobile land attack version is getting ready to be inducted by the Indian Air Force.

The Indian Russian joint venture BRAHMOS missile is a two-stage vehicle that has a solid propellant booster and a liquid propellant ramjet system. The missile can fly at 2.8 times the speed of sound.

It can carry conventional warheads up to 300 kg for a range of 290 km.

The cruise missile is capable of being launched from multiple platforms based on land, ship, sub-marines and air, and currently the focus in on for the development of its air-launched and the submarine-launched versions


----------



## Ammyy

*Just like other missiles if we decreases war-head so we can increase range can we do the same with Brahmos ??????*


----------



## sathya

New Philosophy Drives Indian Missile Programs

Nov 24, 2010 



By Anantha Krishnan M. 


Hyderabad&#8212;India&#8217;s Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO) has adapted a new philosophy for its missile programs, with the objective of combating time and cost overruns. The &#8220;Model Change&#8221; is expected to reduce cycle time from 15 years to around 6-7 years.

Avinash Chander, the director of DRDO&#8217;s Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL), told Aviation Week in Hyderabad that the new emphasis is the result of a collective reassessment conducted by top missile scientists and engineers.

&#8220;Today the industrial base associated with India&#8217;s missile programs have grown and they are showing immense confidence to support more complex technologies,&#8221; Chander said. &#8220;We also felt the need to move away from the conventional sequential development plan to a concurrent mode.&#8221;

Risk-Taking And Risk-Sharing

The shift is expected to have a positive effect on India&#8217;s Agni-5 and Agni-II Plus missile programs. With 80&#37; of India&#8217;s Agni missile program currently supported by various industries, DRDO now hopes to leverage increased risk-taking and risk-sharing.

&#8220;This shift is also inculcating an aerospace quality culture among industries supporting India&#8217;s missile programs,&#8221; Chander said.

ASL is currently the prime agency supporting DRDO&#8217;s long-range ballistic missile projects, in addition to providing solid propulsion and composite products for all missiles and systems. The lab also provides aerospace mechanisms to a variety of missile missions.

As the prime installation responsible for Agni-class missiles, ASL is currently working on the Agni-V, with a range of more than 5,000 km. The missile is expected to have its first flight in 2011.

Chander also said that when inducted, the Mark-II air-to-air beyond visual range (BVR) Astra missile will be one of the best of its kind in the world in the more than 100 km. range. &#8220;It will be compatible for multiple platforms, which signifies our capability and expertise in all segments,&#8221; Chander said.

&#8216;Opportunities For Indigenous Solutions&#8217;

When asked about DRDO&#8217;s lessons learned concerning delays associated with most of its missile programs, Chander said: &#8220;We had to bear the brunt due to technological denials for many years. This resulted in DRDO creating opportunities for indigenous solutions. In many cases captive industrial infrastructure was created.&#8221;

He said DRDO is currently involving Indian industry even at the prototype stage. &#8220;In the new scheme of things, the industry is acting as a strength multiplier. We are also banking on the core strengths of SMEs (small and medium enterprises) and medium industries,&#8221; Chander says.

DRDO is now putting its energy into making all-composite (80-90%) missile and airframe systems. According to Chander, this will provide more mobility and penetration, as well as increasing payload capabilities.

&#8220;Augmenting the precision becomes the key. A missile which is faster [has] better strike abilities and precision in clinical operations,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Mobility is the key, and we are looking at developing a missile which is swifter in its reaction and virtually impossible to intercept.&#8221;

Photo: DRDO


----------



## unicorn

*India Successfully Test-fires Nuclear-capable Medium-range Ballistic Missile*

India has successfully test-fired its high-potency nuclear-capable surface-to-surface medium-range ballistic missile.

India's Press Information Bureau reported quoting Defense Ministry spokesman Sitanshu Kar that the upgraded version of Agni-1 was fired from a testing range on Wheelers Island off the coast of the eastern state of Orissa on Thursday morning.

Kar said the missile, launched by the Strategic Force Command (SFC) at an Army training session, followed the trajectory perfectly and reached the designated target in the Bay of Bengal.

The launch operations were overseen by Project Director J. Chattopadhyay and Defense Scientists.

The user trial was aimed at gauging the military's preparedness for handling the missile system, which was introduced into the Indian Army in 2004.

The 15 meter-long Agni, which means fire, can carry nuclear payloads of 1 ton.

Originally designed with a range of 700 kilometers, the current test apparently will see the Agni-I flash over an extended range, bringing cities inside nuclear-armed South Asian neighbor Pakistan within striking distance without having to be deployed at the borders.

India, which fought three wars against Pakistan since their partition in 1947, has developed in recent years hoards of missiles that include the short range missile Prithvi, the anti tank missile Nag, and cruise missile BrahMos -- jointly built by India and Russia.


----------



## Dash

DRDO said:


> *If Shaurya have Range 700-1900 Km with hypersonic speed (combination of both Cruse and Ballistic missile)
> 
> And Brahmos have of 300 Km with supersonic speed (Cruse missile)
> 
> 
> So which one is better or why ????*


Tech wise and defence/offence wise, both are same.

However Shaurya has some advantage as its a quasi balistic missile, which says, it cant be intercepted, when its in its flight path, only chance of interception is when its descending. Tech wise Shaurya is advanced.

tactically its a very good weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Dash said:


> Tech wise and defence/offence wise, both are same.
> 
> However Shaurya has some advantage as its a quasi balistic missile, which says, it cant be intercepted, when its in its flight path, only chance of interception is when its descending. Tech wise Shaurya is advanced.
> 
> tactically its a very good weapon.



Thanks for information 
But i think Brahmos is more efficient than shaurya 



DRDO said:


> *Just like other missiles if we decreases war-head so we can increase range can we do the same with Brahmos ??????*



*Can you answer this also *


----------



## Dash

DRDO said:


> Thanks for information
> But i think Brahmos is more efficient than shaurya
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you answer this also *


Brahmos max range is fixed at 290 Kms, with or without warhead changes.
Actually the warhead on Brahmos is less significant, coz Brahmos itself get very deadly with its speed, coz the kinematic energy generated by its speed, causes much devastation along with warhead.

Now coming to first question.

Brahmos and Shaurya though sound similar in capability and engage type, The roles in them and the tech in them is different.

Shaurya is a half ballistic missile, and Brahmos is a cruise missile.
Shaurya travels much high in the attmosphere, where Brahmos is in the atmosphere..
The range are different in both of them, meaning to say Shaurya is heavier.
Brahmos is going to be air launched and multiple uses.
Shaurya cant attack naval vessels which means to say its only for Land.

There are many differences than this.. Shaurya was a product of our joint venture with Russia.

Shaurya is currently considered as the primary weapon for Arihant in case of a land attack. but Brahmos will have a capability for all types off attacks, exspecially because its lighter. But Shaurya has a larger range and range has other advantages too.

Compating these two platforms tech wise, I will say tech is same.
But useability its different and meant for different purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

DRDO said:


> *Just like other missiles if we decreases war-head so we can increase range can we do the same with Brahmos ??????*



It can be done with any missile, but actually decreasing the weight of a warhead is not easy because velocity increases and and hence the instability increases. 
So, to reduce CEP, at high speeds and light weight some other modification in navigation and steer control is done. That is the most difficult part in building a missile. 

Brahmos is known for its speed but wht makes it deadlier is even at light weight and such a high speed in the atmosphere it's stable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainPrice

How did a topic from 2007 come here ? o.o


----------



## sathya

Extended Range Sudarshan LGB Kit On

The development of the kit has matured to the level of guiding the bomb within 10 m CEP from its otherwise 400 m to 1000 m fall-off the target. The extension of kit&#8217;s capability to further increase its range using global positioning system (GPS) INS is on.


----------



## ganimi kawa

*India Set To Launch Agni-II Plus Missile*

Note- AKA Agni II AT.


Source


India is preparing for the first launch of an upgraded version of the Agni-II missile. Known as the Agni-II Plus, Agni-II Prime or A2, this nuclear-capable missile was developed by Indias Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO).

*This surface-to-surface missile can hit targets at ranges between 2,500 km and 3,000 km* and is seen as a new warhead that would bridge the gap between Agni-II and Agni-III missiles, which have ranges of 2,500 km and 3,500 km, respectively.

*It is currently scheduled for a December launch* and top scientists from DRDOs missile complex in Hyderabad have already started preparations at Wheeler Island, off the Orissa Coast.

*Sources tell Aviation Week that the Agni-II Prime will be an improvement in terms of accuracy, distance and strength.* The launch preparations are on, an official says. This is part of DRDOs extended campaign in December as we have scheduled some more launches. 

*The A2 will be most likely test-fired for the first time on Dec. 8.* The dates might defer, but the launch is [certainly] soon, the official says.


*In addition to the ability to carry extra fuel, the A2 will have a new motor in its re-entry vehicle for better maneuverability and increased range.* With a flex nozzle in the second stage to avoid anti-ballistic missile (ABM) defenses, the A2 has an *improved navigation system* onboard.


The makers of the A2 at DRDOs Advanced System Laboratory (ASL) in Hyderabad refuse to give any details of the missile launch. The A2s launch comes soon after the Nov. 25 Agni-1 test-firing by Indias Strategic Forces Command as part of user trials.


In an interview for Aviation Weeks India Thought Leaders series, ASL Director Avinash Chander says that Indias aim is not to create mass nuclear weapons, but to create deterrence. We must be adequate enough to survive the first strike and we must be ready with an adequate response, Avinash said.

With the stage set for the A2 launch, all eyes are on Dr. Tessy Thomas, A2 Project Director (PD) for the DRDO. Tessy is Indias first woman scientist to head a missile program. In May 2008, the Indian government appointed Tessy as PD-A2. She was part of the Agni-III project as an associate director until then.

*The A2 program is also significant for DRDO as the majority of scientists working on this mission are relatively young. This is the DRDO of tomorrow and we are not hesitant to hand over national programs to people who can deliver, an official says. A2s success is sure to write a new chapter in Indias missile program.*


----------



## GORKHALI

Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Breaking on Tarmak007: India set to unveil Agni-II Prime; Dr Tessy's proud baby hits the launchpad

By Anantha Krishnan M.|AVIATION WEEK|Bangalore|India|November 28,2010|India is preparing for the first launch of an upgraded version of the Agni-II missile. Known as the Agni-II Plus, Agni-II Prime or A2, this nuclear-capable missile is developed by India&#161;&#175;s Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO).This surface-to-surface missile can hit targets at ranges between hit targets at ranges between 2,500 km and 3,000 km and is seen as a new warhead that wouldbridge the gap between Agni-II and Agni-III missiles, which have ranges of 2,500 km and 3,500 km, respectively.Sources tell Aviation Week that theAgni-II Prime will be an improvement in terms of accuracy,distance and strength.With the stage set for the A2 launch, all eyes are on Dr. Tessy Thomas, A2 Project Director (PD) for the DRDO...






Hehehe Agni 2 Prime remind me of Optimus Prime of transformer movie


----------



## GORKHALI

Don't forget to drop your thankz below! !lol


----------



## humanfirst

Dr.Tessy thomas is from my district..proud of our missile woman.btw when are we testing this agni2 prime?Heard that this missile have some innovative features and is a test bed for agni5 and kx.


----------



## Avatar

No wonder so many supposedly "Agni II" tests have been carried out.


----------



## grace

...................................................


----------



## Laughing Buddha

DRDO plans five missile tests

In a step forward to attain the minimum credible nuclear deterrence, India's defence scientists are going to show more fire power at the country's best test facilities at Chandipur and Wheelers Island off the Odisha coast in the coming days.

According to the sources at the integrated test range (ITR), the DRDO has planned to test fire at least five sophisticated long range missiles within next two months. The launching complexes at both the places have been readied for the first ever synchronized test in the recent times.

While on Thursday, an advanced version of Agni-I missile has reportedly been scheduled to be fired, in December two missiles  BrahMos and Agni-II will fly in the sky. In January scientists will fire the newly developed Agni-II + missile and an interceptor missile which last time didn't take off due to a technical snag in the target missile.

"This is for the first time that altogether five missiles have been lined up to be test fired within next two months. The lab authorization committee of the ministry of defence (MoD) has given necessary green signal for the proposed test firings. Range integration has been completed. We all are hopeful of test launching the missiles successfully," said a defence scientist.

Originally designed to strike the target at a distance of 700 km the Agni-I missile this time will be tested by the armed forces with better re-entry technology and an extended range. Compared it its longer-range cousins, its height is just 15 metres and it is powered both solid and liquid propellants, which imparts it a speed of 2.5 km per second. It can blast off from both road and rail mobile launchers.

Next month there will be tests of BrahMos and Agni-II. On September 5 last India created history by flight testing Brahmos cruise missile, for the first time in the world, at a supersonic speed in a steep-dive mode. The 8.4 meter long missile can hit a target at a distance up to 290 km. The missile can travel at thrice the speed of sound and carry a conventional warhead weighing 200 kg to 300 kg.

"BrahMos has become the only supersonic cruise missile possessing this advanced capability in the world. After the scheduled test this version will be ready for induction," said the scientist.

Similarly, the two-stage solid-propelled Agni-II is one of the key weapon systems of the country's nuclear deterrence doctrine and had been inducted into the armed forces. Having about 1.3 meter diameter it is 21 metres tall and capable of carrying a payload of one tonne. It has strike range of nearly 2000 km. The missile which had failed to deliver desired results consecutively twice last year was successfully tested in May this year.

"*Meanwhile we have developed Agni-II+ missile which is completely a new missile having a strike range between 2750 km and 3000 km. It has several advanced technologies in comparison to its previous missile. This missile, a part of the Agni series will bridge the gap between its long range missiles Agni-II (2000 km) and Agni-III (3500 km)," informed the scientist*.

In the final step, the DRDO will test the Advanced Air Defence (AAD) missile to shoot down an incoming "enemy missile" as part of its efforts to build a credible ballistic missile defence shield. Of the four interceptor missile tests so far, the first three were successful. The last one in March this year was a failure.


----------



## Laughing Buddha

Full Article

India is preparing for the first launch of an upgraded version of the Agni-II missile. Known as the Agni-II Plus, Agni-II Prime or A2, this nuclear-capable missile was developed by Indias Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO).

This surface-to-surface missile can hit targets at ranges between 2,500 km and 3,000 km and is seen as a new warhead that would bridge the gap between Agni-II and Agni-III missiles, which have ranges of 2,500 km and 3,500 km, respectively.

It is currently scheduled for a December launch and top scientists from DRDOs missile complex in Hyderabad have already started preparations at Wheeler Island, off the Orissa Coast.

Sources tell Aviation Week that the Agni-II Prime will be an improvement in terms of accuracy, distance and strength. The launch preparations are on, an official says. This is part of DRDOs extended campaign in December as we have scheduled some more launches. The A2 will be most likely test-fired for the first time on Dec. 8. The dates might defer, but the launch is [certainly] soon, the official says.

*In addition to the ability to carry extra fuel, the A2 will have a new motor in its re-entry vehicle for better maneuverability and increased range. With a flex nozzle in the second stage to avoid anti-ballistic missile (ABM) defenses, the A2 has an improved navigation system onboard*.

*The makers of the A2 at DRDOs Advanced System Laboratory (ASL) in Hyderabad refuse to give any details of the missile launch. The A2s launch comes soon after the Nov. 25 Agni-1 test-firing by Indias Strategic Forces Command as part of user trials.*
In an interview for Aviation Weeks India Thought Leaders series, ASL Director Avinash Chander says that Indias aim is not to create mass nuclear weapons, but to create deterrence. We must be adequate enough to survive the first strike and we must be ready with an adequate response, Avinash said.

With the stage set for the A2 launch, all eyes are on Dr. Tessy Thomas, A2 Project Director (PD) for the DRDO. Tessy is Indias first woman scientist to head a missile program. In May 2008, the Indian government appointed Tessy as PD-A2. She was part of the Agni-III project as an associate director until then.

The A2 program is also significant for DRDO as the majority of scientists working on this mission are relatively young. This is the DRDO of tomorrow and we are not hesitant to hand over national programs to people who can deliver, an official says. A2s success is sure to write a new chapter in Indias missile program.


----------



## Awesome

Making this a sticky, please stick to one thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Asim Aquil said:


> Making this a sticky, please stick to one thread.



Asim there is already a sticky thread about Indian missile developments. Please merge it to the existing thread.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/29632-indian-missiles-news-discussions-103.html


----------



## rockstarIN

Can anybody explain exactly whats the difference between the older version and this II version?


----------



## KS

rockstar said:


> Can anybody explain exactly whats the difference between the older version and this II version?



A million dollar question ---- No one knows exactly what that "+" is supposed to mean.

Some say the range and accuracy has been upgraded with new guidance systems,some say its an altogether new missile (K-Series) but tested under the name of Agni as to not raise concerns.

Whatever it is All the best DRDO !!!


----------



## Laughing Buddha

In addition to the ability to carry extra fuel, the A2 will have a new motor in its re-entry vehicle for better maneuverability and increased range. With a flex nozzle in the second stage to avoid anti-ballistic missile (ABM) defenses, the A2 has an improved navigation system onboard.

The makers of the A2 at DRDO&#8217;s Advanced System Laboratory (ASL) in Hyderabad refuse to give any details of the missile launch. The A2&#8217;s launch comes soon after the Nov. 25 Agni-1 test-firing by India&#8217;s Strategic Forces Command as part of user trials

"Meanwhile we have developed Agni-II+ missile which is completely a new missile having a strike range between 2750 km and 3000 km. It has several advanced technologies in comparison to its previous missile. This missile, a part of the Agni series will bridge the gap between its long range missiles Agni-II (2000 km) and Agni-III (3500 km)," informed the scientist.


----------



## Avatar

Abir said:


> Asim there is already a sticky thread about Indian missile developments. Please merge it to the existing thread.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/29632-indian-missiles-news-discussions-103.html



We need separate threads for separate programs. India's Missile Program is too diverse to be able to discuss all of them on a single thread.


----------



## lilaspr

The Agni-II + is a surface-to-surface missile that can carry nuclear warheads. It can strike targets 2,500 km to 3,000 km away. It is an intermediary between Agni-II and Agni-III. While Agni-II has a range of 2,500 km, Agni-III can home in on targets 3,500 km way. 

It has two stages and both are powered by solid propellants. It can be transported by both rail and road.

In the coming weeks, the DRDO plans to launch an interceptor missile as part of its efforts to establish a ballistic missile shield. The interception would take place at an altitude of 15 km in what is called endo-atmosphere. interceptor would be a single-stage supersonic missile, called Advanced Air Defence. The attacker would be a modified Prithvi missile.

Agni-V is planned for its maiden launch in early 2011. The missile will have a range of 5,000 km. Agni-II + and Advanced Air Defence will form the building block for Agni-V.

Submarine-launched K-15 missile had been renamed B-05. After the launch, the missile would go up to an altitude of 20 km in a parabola and then travel 700 km to attack enemy assets. India's nuclear-powered submarine named Arihant would be armed with these missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## praveen007

Man i had a dout. this might be the one of the k-xx serise missle. and they r using agni-2 prime name to hide it.


----------



## Dash

I think while designing Agni V they created some modern systems and they wanted to create a new missile called as Agni2+. Looks like a spin off and its quite normal looking at the rate we are develping in house and in-collaboration projects...

nothing to be surprised abt.


----------



## sathya

India Set To Launch Agni-II Plus Missile

Nov 28, 2010 



By Anantha Krishnan M.
Bangalore 


India is preparing for the first launch of an upgraded version of the Agni-II missile. Known as the Agni-II Plus, Agni-II Prime or A2, this nuclear-capable missile was developed by India&#8217;s Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO).

This surface-to-surface missile can hit targets at ranges between 2,500 km and 3,000 km and is seen as a new warhead that would bridge the gap between Agni-II and Agni-III missiles, which have ranges of 2,500 km and 3,500 km, respectively.

It is currently scheduled for a December launch and top scientists from DRDO&#8217;s missile complex in Hyderabad have already started preparations at Wheeler Island, off the Orissa Coast.

Sources tell Aviation Week that the Agni-II Prime will be an improvement in terms of accuracy, distance and strength. &#8220;The launch preparations are on,&#8221; an official says. &#8220;This is part of DRDO&#8217;s extended campaign in December as we have scheduled some more launches.&#8221; The A2 will be most likely test-fired for the first time on Dec. 8. &#8220;The dates might defer, but the launch is [certainly] soon,&#8221; the official says.

In addition to the ability to carry extra fuel, the A2 will have a new motor in its re-entry vehicle for better maneuverability and increased range. With a flex nozzle in the second stage to avoid anti-ballistic missile (ABM) defenses, the A2 has an improved navigation system onboard.

The makers of the A2 at DRDO&#8217;s Advanced System Laboratory (ASL) in Hyderabad refuse to give any details of the missile launch. The A2&#8217;s launch comes soon after the Nov. 25 Agni-1 test-firing by India&#8217;s Strategic Forces Command as part of user trials. 

In an interview for Aviation Week&#8217;s India Thought Leaders series, ASL Director Avinash Chander says that India&#8217;s aim is not to create mass nuclear weapons, but to create deterrence. &#8220;We must be adequate enough to survive the first strike and we must be ready with an adequate response,&#8221; Avinash said.

With the stage set for the A2 launch, all eyes are on Dr. Tessy Thomas, A2 Project Director (PD) for the DRDO. Tessy is India&#8217;s first woman scientist to head a missile program. In May 2008, the Indian government appointed Tessy as PD-A2. She was part of the Agni-III project as an associate director until then.

The A2 program is also significant for DRDO as the majority of scientists working on this mission are relatively young. &#8220;This is the DRDO of tomorrow and we are not hesitant to hand over national programs to people who can deliver,&#8221; an official says. &#8220;A2&#8217;s success is sure to write a new chapter in India&#8217;s missile program.&#8221;

Photo: Tarmak007


----------



## ganimi kawa

*AKASH procurement program is right on track!*









Request for Proposal Issued for Akash Surface-to-Air Missiles Acquisition

*Request for Proposal (RFP) for procurement of Akash Weapon System for Army has been issued to a Defence Public Sector Undertaking (DPSU) in October 2010. This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony *in a written reply to Smt. T Ratna Bai in Rajya Sabha today. 

Akash is India's medium range surface-to-air missile defense system developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and Bharat Electronics Limited(BEL) as part of the Integrated Guided Missile Development Program. The missile can target aircraft up to 30 km away, at altitudes up to 18,000 m.


----------



## trident2010

*BrahMos Block-III+ Test-fired*









DRDO Statement: The BRAHMOS Block III+ version was successfully test fired this morning at 1055 hours from a test range in Orissa. This landmark test once again established the mountain warfare capability of the supersonic cruise missile with new guidance scheme incorporating large scale manoeuvre and steep dive with precision strike capability. A naval ship placed with telemetry stations confirmed the accuracy of the mission and marked it as a text book launch. In this launch campaign the missile was put though extreme conditions and it successfully went through all complicated manoeuvres as envisaged in the battlefield in mountain terrains following the exact flight path given to it, said Dr. A. Sivathanu Pillai, CEO & Managing Director of BrahMos Aerospace.



Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: BrahMos Block-III+ Test-fired

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

block 3 is understandable .... block 3 +, 
why + ?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

sathya said:


> block 3 is understandable .... block 3 +,
> why + ?



Good Question. There must be a reason for the plus(+).
Something must be (+) about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganimi kawa

This is an old news, but we seem to have missed some important points concentrating on the Agni II+. I'm trying to shift the focus on these vital issues.

Source- The Hindu

*Agni-II + launch before December 10*



> *1.Interceptor planned*
> 
> In the coming weeks, the DRDO plans to launch an interceptor missile as part of its efforts to establish a ballistic missile shield.
> 
> The interception would take place at an altitude of 15 km in what is called endo-atmosphere. &#8220;We are trying to attempt a very different trajectory [from the earlier interceptor missions]. *When the enemy missile is coming down in its trajectory, it will try to dodge the interceptor missile. The interceptor should be able to take care of this and still hit it*,&#8221; the official said adding the interceptor would be a single-stage supersonic missile, called Advanced Air Defence. The attacker would be a modified Prithvi missile.



- That shows the level of sofistication and accuracy the India wants to achieve with it's BMD program. If this test is successful, it will be a major boost for Indian ABM capabilities.

A nice reply to those who doubt the seriousness with which DRDO is running this project!




> *2.K-15 production*
> 
> *Sources in the DRDO said the production of submarine-launched K-15 missile was in full swing.* The missile had been renamed B-05. After the launch, the missile would go up to an altitude of 20 km in a parabola and then travel 700 km to attack enemy assets. India's nuclear-powered submarine named &#8220;Arihant&#8221; would be armed with these missiles.



- This indicates that K 15 has been tested successfully for quite a few times and the level of confidence in this missile system is very high. This will translate into faster operationalization of K 15 on Arihant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

ganimi kawa said:


> This is an old news, but we seem to have missed some important points concentrating on the Agni II+. I'm trying to shift the focus on these vital issues.
> 
> Source- The Hindu
> 
> *Agni-II + launch before December 10*
> 
> 
> 
> - That shows the level of sofistication and accuracy the India wants to achieve with it's BMD program. If this test is successful, it will be a major boost for Indian ABM capabilities.
> 
> A nice reply to those who doubt the seriousness with which DRDO is running this project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - This indicates that K 15 has been tested successfully for quite a few times and the level of confidence in this missile system is very high. This will translate into faster operationalization of K 15 on Arihant.



The Prithvi series, Agni-1, Agni-2 though upgraded but still all developed in the 90s while the K-4, K-15, Shaurya, Agni-3 and Agni-2+ are the new era of Indian missile development. They are compact, robust and developed with the latest technologies. 
*
Shaurya is a very small missile still can carry 1000 kg upto 750 km away that also flying in a quasi-ballistic path.*


----------



## rockstarIN

*Top Russian general visits BrahMos Aerospace*






NEW DELHI (BNS): General Nikolay Makarov, the Chief of General Staff of the Russian Armed Forces leading a large defence delegation visited the BrahMos Design Center & headquarters today on the 8th of December 2010.

During his visit he was briefed by Dr. AS Pilliai the CEO & MD of BrahMos Aerospace on the development and achievements of the Joint Venture.

General Makarov expressed that BrahMos is a model of cooperation in the field of Military Technical Cooperation and also said that BRAHMOS has become a vital weapon for defence of its country.

General Makarov said that BRAHMOS has no analog in the World today and is a very reliable weapon system. He added any country which will have such a weapon system will have very serious defence potential in the World.

"As Chief of General Staff I will recommend BrahMos to be equipped in the Russian armed forces too," General Makarov added.


----------



## RPK

.Home: Maiden test of Agni-II Plus slated for Thursday 
Maiden test of Agni-II Plus slated for Thursday 
Submitted by admin2 on Wed, 12/08/2010 - 22:21 in National
United News of India 
Bhubaneswar, December 8, 2010 



Notwithstanding the inclement weather and incessant rain that lashed the Orissa coast following a depression, all preparations are underway for the maiden test of the Agni-II plus missile tomorrow.



Agni-II Plus is a modified version of the Agni-II strategic missile and the test will be conducted from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) on Wheeler Island in the Bay of Bengal.



The success of this maiden flight test of a complete nuclear-capable missile, also known as Agni-II prime or A-2, developed by the Defence Research Development Organisation (DRDO), will set a new chapter in the India's missile programme.



According to Director General of DRDO V K Saraswat, the new missile would have a higher range, higher performance with respect to the thrust and weight ratio than Agni-II missile which has a range of



2,000 km.



Being an upgraded version of the Agni-II, the new missile, sources said, would be more accurate and powerful. 



The new missile would perform more better at various levels in terms of accuracy, strength and distance covered in comparison to Agni-II missile.



The surface-to-surface missile can hit targets in between 2,500 km and 3,000 km thereby bridging the gap between the Agni II missile which has a range of 2,500 kms and the Agni III missile having a range of 3,000 km.



The Agni II Plus missile could also carry extra fuel and will have a new motor in its re-entry vehicle for better maneuverability and an improved navigation system.


*Maiden test of Agni-II Plus slated for Thursday | NetIndian | India News | Latest News from India | Breaking News from India | Latest Headlines*


----------



## shrivatsa

its different ,its a prime




just for comparision agni 2


----------



## sathya

compared to old one new second stage looks awesome
waiting for the next successful test


----------



## jha

Nice article ..recommended by AIRFORCE BRAT..However seems to be an old one..

*India's Multifunction Missile for Credible Deterrent*






Shourya and Sagarika is a new common missile that can be launched from multiple platforms, i.e. ground, submarine and mobile launcher. The naval version is called Sagarika, while the land based version is called Shourya1. The Indian doctrine of Minimum Credible Nuclear Deterrence envisages No First Use (NFU) policy and a triad of nuclear counterstrike capability. The land based Agni-2 missile range is limited to about 3,300 km, and the longer range Agni-3 will enter service soon.

The sea leg of the triad based on blue water naval assets dispersed across the worlds oceans is most survivable and thus a critical part of the triad. The ability to reach all corners of a potential challenger requires a range of 5,000 to 8,000 km. DRDO is developing sub-surface launched long range Agni-3SL with heavy MIRV payload and ABM countermeasures.

Indian nuclear powered ATV due for sea trial in 2009 will reportedly carry 12 launch tubes2 of 2.4m diameter. Launch tubes can be flexibly configured to either carry a two meter diameter Agni-3SL or three wooden rounds3 of 0.74m diameter K15-Sagarika missile. Shourya and Sagarika fills the short to medium range gap that is below Agni-3s minimum range.







At operational level these missiles provide for range of warheads necessary for graduated nuclear escalation as enunciated by Indian staff and military warfare collages.4This multifunction missile made in large quantities would fulfill Indias immediate requirements. The missile optimally matches latest types of strategic weapons tested at Pokhran-II in 1998. The missile will most likely takeover the strategic weapons role of Prithvi and Agni-1 missiles, and make them unambiguously dedicated for conventional roles thus stabilizing nuclear deterrence. Shourya and its counterpart Sagarika has been tested six times5 till date. The missile is expected to enter service in 2010. Sagarika will be deployed on submarines and very likely on Sukanya class naval vessels too.

*Description:*
Shourya is a compact, slender, two-stage, solid fuel missile designed as a wooden round. The missile development was initiated as project K15 and was first flight tested6 on 27 October 2004 in the guise of solid fueled Prithvi-III.7 It is stored, deployed and launched in a fiberglass composite canister, which is easy to handle mobile and can be flexibly deployed on different types of surface and sub-surface platforms. Shourya and Sagarika share a common design. The missile is sealed and can be launched from a moving submarine at 50 meter depth.The 6.2 tonne Shourya is 10 meters long, and has two solid fuel stages of 0.74 meters diameter. The first stage booster is about two meters long and the second about six meters long. The missile supports a range of unitary warhead configurations, weighing 180 to 1,000 kg. High missile accuracy and ability to fly in a highly depressed trajectory well within atmosphere indicates that it is a weapon for choice to interdict Command & Control (C&C) and preemptive tactics


----------



## jha

Article continued..






The sixth test flight on November 12th, 2008 was a depressed trajectory flight (at Mach 6 and 50 km altitude) with continuous rolling to dissipate heat over a larger surface demonstrated the mastery of difficult aspects of rocketry involving sustained hypersonic flight.The wooden round design sealed in a fiber glass canister with the aero fins folded inside in a clean & controlled environment makes it maintenance free and tamper proof. The missile is launched by a hot gas generator developing 15-200 bar pressure using high burn rate HTBP based composite propellant. The thick dark gas cloud greatly reduces the thermal signature of the missile.

Once out of the launch tube, the first stage booster motor ignites, taking the missile to five km altitude, when, the main second stage motor takes over. The booster debris reaches a maximum altitude of six km, well below the horizon of radars beyond 330 km. The clean and small diameter missile presents a tiny RCS (radar cross-section).


The second stage air fins provide necessary in-flight trajectory control. The main motor is typically expended at 33 km altitude well within the atmosphere; however the air fins remain effective beyond post boost phase. The air fins also allow the missile to fly in a depressed trajectory as well as a cruise and glide in sustained hypersonic regime at 50 km altitude. The payload separation can be done much later after using aerodynamics for trajectory modification during ascent or descent. The missile is resistant to ABM defense.


*Shourya Re-entry Vehicle (RV)* supports a wide range of weapons, with total payload mass ranging from 180 to 1,000 kg. The missile range is a function of payload mass (see graph below)






The November 2008 test unveiled the new generation RV that is designed and optimized for newer boosted fission and thermonuclear weapon (including those awaiting confirmatory test). The sharp nose high &#8216;&#226;eta&#8217; (Ballistic coefficient9) RV design employs 16 cm diameter blunt nose and half angle of 12&#176; that is mounted on a payload adapter to interface with the 0.74m diameter mission control module atop the upper stage. The high &#8216;&#226;eta&#8217; RV in combination with an all carbon composite body enables higher re-entry speed even with a light weight payload.10
Mk-4: For light weight 17Kt Fusion Boosted Fission (FBF) warhead11. Mass12: ~180 Kg13.
Mk-5: For 50Kt FBF or 200Kt Thermo Nuclear (TN) warhead14. Mass: ~340 Kg
Mk-6: For 150Kt FBF warhead15. Mass: ~550 Kg.

The all carbon composite re-entry heat shields with multi-directional ablative carbon-carbon re-entry nose tip make it very light and tough.16 This very light RV mass enables scalable payload and range tradeoff especially for lightweight warhead.


----------



## kingdurgaking

^^ shourya is really pretty sleek missile.. does any other country posses such a missile?.. with a little increase in range.. it should beat tomahawk by several missiles...


----------



## jha

_*Propulsion*_

The Shourya has two solid fueled stages of 0.74m diameter. This diameter is compatible with a recently tested Indian sub-surface launch system that has a 2.4 meter diameter launch tube17.

First Stage: The first stage solid fuel booster is approximately two meter long and weighs about 1,300 kg including 1,000 kg high density fuel. The booster lifts the missile to an altitude of five km so that the second stage can operate more efficiently at low atmospheric pressure. It uses hot gas reaction control for initial control of yaw, pitch and roll before the air fins unfold and missile gains sufficient velocity for aerodynamic control surfaces.






Second Stage: This six meter long stage weighs about 3.6 tonne and generates 16 tonne thrust. Case-bonded HTPB-based composite propellant with low burn rate is ignited by a small pyrogen ignition motor.

The case is made of 250 grade maraging steel to maximize fuel mass fraction that is critical for scalable payload versus range flexibility. Its nozzle is made of composite material with metallic backup and carbon phenolic liners. The interstage coupling uses a soft-stage separation mechanism and retro rockets for reliable and safe stage separation.






Navigation & Accuracy:

Shourya largely carries the proven avionics set of Agni-3. However, for more extensive aerodynamic maneuvering, it is augmented by new sensors and flight control system. Shourya will also benefit form Indian Regional Navigation Satellite System (IRNSS)23 expected to be ready by 2012, to ensure guaranteed national access to precision navigation. These systems enable high accuracy required for precision strike.


----------



## jha

*Range versus Payload*

Missile range and payload mass are inversely related. It is interesting to note that press reports the Shourya&#8217;s range for 1,000 kg and 500 kg payload. The former corresponding to 1980 vintage 200Kt FBF warhead and the latter corresponding to 150Kt FBF that is yet to be field validated.

The official reporting obfuscates the missile&#8217;s much higher range corresponding to field tested 17Kt FBF warhead that is the mainstay of Indian deterrence.






*Conclusion:*
Shourya class of missile is truly a multi-service missile that has desirable attributes of small size, mobility, stealth, rich set of warhead options, robustness and cost that could make it the most mass produced Indian missile. It complements the long range Agni class missiles to provide the Indian military commanders the global range necessary to secure Indian interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

Agni-II Prime First Flight Fails

Dec 10, 2010




By Anantha Krishnan M.
WHEELER ISLAND, India 

Indias launch of the Agni-II Prime missilean advanced variant of the Agni-IIfailed just moments after liftoff Dec. 10 from Wheeler Island, falling into the sea off the coast of Orissa.

Indian officials announced that there was a trajectory deviation immediately after liftoff and that a detailed analysis is in progress.

There was some structural oscillation observed immediately after the liftoff, a senior Defense Research and Development Organization official tells Aviation Week. We are analyzing the available data to assess the reasons for the failure.

If the mission had been successful, DRDO said the new technologies would have set a basis for future missions. The missile had many first-time technologies incorporated in it, the official says. Some of the new technologies [included] a composite rocket motor, Ring Laser Gyro-based navigation system. The missile was lighter as compared with Agni-II.

It is a setback, but we are going ahead with our next missions planned for this month, the official adds.

DRDO is planning to test the Air Defense System this month in addition to the some more launches. The much-awaited launch of Agni-V is planned for next year.

The latest launch saw DRDO using a new road-mobile launcher indigenously developed by its Vehicle Research and Development Establishment lab in Ahmedabad. The missile was test-fired from Launch Complex-4, entering an auto-launch mode in the last 3 min. of the countdown. The missile is designed for a *range in excess of 3,000 km. (1,860 mi.)*, with the capability to carry a nuclear warhead.


----------



## ironman

*Work on BrahMos supersonic missile over, trials to wait​*Published: Sunday, Dec 12, 2010, 17:45 IST
Place: Moscow | Agency: PTI 

*BrahMos Aerospace, an Indo-Russian joint venture, has completed the work on aerial and underwater versions of a supersonic cruise missile, but the test-fire of the two variants is held up for the time being in the absence of platforms for trials.*

The test-fire of underwater version of the missile will take place early next year while the trial of air-borne variant is likely to be held in 2012, sources from BrahMos Aerospace said.

Alexander Leonov, director general of NPO Mashinostroyenia which is the Russian partner of the joint venture, said work on both aerial and submarine versions of the missile has been completed and they are ready for trial.

He said BrahMos scientists are now waiting for the Su-30MKI aircraft to be provided by Indian Air Force to act as a platform for testing the aerial version while a specially designed submerged vehicle will be used for trial of the submarine version.

In the absence of a specially designed submarine to conduct the test, a submerged platform will be used for carrying out the trial of underwater version of the missile.

Marketing director of Brahmos Praveen Pathak said IAF has already identified two Sukhoi 30 fighter jets for testing the aerial version, which is set to take place in 2012. He said induction of the missile into the IAF is likely to begin in 2013.

"As per our estimate, we will be able to complete by end of 2012 all the development trials of airbrone version and induction should start by 2013," Pathak told PTI.

Leonov said Indian Navy only wants to integrate the missile on Indian manufactured submarines, which is why test has to be carried out from a specially designed submerged vehicle.

"As far as I know the submarines where the missiles are likely to be integrated will be manufactured in India. The missile is ready for installations," he said.

The 290-km range missile, which can carry a conventional warhead of up to 300 kg, is already in service with the navy as its Shivalik class frigates have been equipped with it. BrahMos has also been inducted into the army. The missile can fly at 2.8 times the speed of sound.

One regiment of the BrahMos-I variant, consisting of 67 missiles, five mobile autonomous launchers on 12x12 'Tatra' vehicles and two mobile command posts, among other equipment, is already operational in the Army.

India and Russia have so far invested $300 million in BrahMos Aerospace, which was established to design, develop, produce and market the missile by using the technological skills and capabilities of both countries.

Pathak said several countries have shown interest in buying the missile and negotiations are currently underway with them.

"We have got applications from various countries. Negotiations are currently going on with them," he said. Lenov said BrahMos Aerospace is also planning to develop a hypersonic version of the missile to be called BrahMos-II which may have speed in the range of 5 to 7 Mach to make it the fastest cruise missile in the world.

"The combination of (India's) requirement and achievable level of speed will determine the future configuration," he said. 

Work on BrahMos supersonic missile over, trials to wait - India - DNA


----------



## Hulk

thats awesome news.


----------



## RPK

*
Agni: India's fire power - Brahmand.com*


India's Agni missile project was initiated by the Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO) as part of the Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme (IGMDP) in the year 1983.

Initially conceived as a technology demonstrator project in the form of a re-entry vehicle, the project was later upgraded to a full-fledged ballistic missile programme.

Agni missile system

The Agni missile system is an Intermediate-range ballistic missile (IRBM) of India. The surface-to-surface missile has, so far, been designed and developed in five variants &#8211; Agni-I, Agni-II, Agni-II Plus, Agni-III and Agni-V.

AGNI-I

Agni-I is the first missile of the Agni series. It was first tested at the Interim Test Range in Chandipur, Orissa in 1989. Later, two more tests were conducted on 29 May, 1992 and 19 February, 1994. These tests were technology test-beds (TTBs) for developing vehicle structure, integration, navigation and control, flight dynamics and re-entry vehicle technology.

Agni-I has a range of around 700 kms. The missile can be fired from road-mobile launchers. It is propelled by solid fuel, giving it a shallow re-entry angle. Maneuvering RV body-lift aerodynamics give it the ability to correct trajectory errors and reduce thermal stresses. During its reentry phase, the missile uses all carbon composite structure for protecting the payload.

Agni-I has currently been inducted in the Indian Army.

AGNI-II

AGNI- II is a medium range ballistic missile with the capacity to hit targets 2,000 kms away. The missile can carry a nuclear payload of 1,000-kg. It has a length of 20 metres, a diameter of 1.3 metres and weighs 16 tonnes, and is an improvement over its predecessor which had a length of 21 metres and weighed 19 tonnes.

AGNI- II was first tested on 11 April 1999 from the IC-4 pad at Wheeler Island, Balasore. The second test flight on 17 January 2001 demonstrated that the missile can also be launched from a road TEL (Transporter-Erector-Launcher) vehicle.

Agni-II incorporates accurate terminal navigation and guidance system, which constantly updates information about the missile flight path using ground-based beacons, improved accuracy by a factor of at least three over that of the Agni-I. The surface-to-surface missile was recently launched in May, 2010 off an island in Orissa. The test was carried out by the Strategic Forces Command (SFC) of the Indian Army.

Agni-II has also been inducted in the missile arsenal of the Indian Army.

AGNI-II PLUS

Known as the Agni-II Plus, Agni-II Prime or A2, this nuclear-capable missile was developed by the DRDO to fill the gap in the range between Agni-II and Agni-III. While Agni-II has a range of more than 2,000 km, Agni-III can target places more than 3,000 km away.

The two-stage, surface-to-surface missile has a range of about 2,500 km. The 17-tonne missile is 20 metres long, capable of carrying nuclear warheads of one tonne.

The missile was recently test-fired from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Wheeler Island off Orissa coast on December 10, 2010. But within moments of take-off from a specially designed truck, the missile plunged into the Bay of Bengal following a deviation in its trajectory.

AGNI-III

Agni-III is an intermediate-range ballistic missile developed by India as the successor to Agni-II. The ballistic missile has a range of 3,500 km- 5500 km, which means that India is capable of engaging targets deep inside its neighbouring countries. The missile&#8217;s Circular Error Probable (CEP) is within 40 meters range, which makes it one of the most sophisticated and accurate ballistic missiles of its range in the world.

The first test for Agni III was conducted from Wheeler Island off the Bhadrak coast on July 9, 2006. The launch was not successful due to some anomaly in the first stage. Later on, the subsequent test of the missile on April 12, 2007 from the Wheeler Island off the coast of Orissa was successful.
In the latest launch, in February, 2010, India again successfully tested Agni-III.

AGNI-V

Agni-V (5,000-6000 km) is an Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM). It is the first canistered road-mobile ballistic missile in India&#8217;s military arsenal, bringing possible targets in almost the whole of China and Pakistan within striking range.
An intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) is a missile with a long range (greater than 5,500 km or 3,500 miles) typically designed for nuclear weapons delivery.

Agni-V is a three stage solid fueled missile with composite motor casing in the third stage. Two of the three stages of the solid-propellant missile are made of composites, making it lighter. While 60 per cent of the sub-systems are similar to those of the 3,500-km-range Agni-III, the rest comprises of new and advanced technologies like the ring laser gyroscope and accelerometer, which provide navigation and guidance.

Agni-V will be able to carry multiple warheads and will have countermeasures against anti-ballistic missile systems. The missile is specially tailored for road-mobility. With the missile&#8217;s canister having been successfully developed, all of India's future land-based strategic missiles will be canisterised as well.

Another major technological breakthrough that will boost up the Agni-V is the Advanced Systems Laboratory's (ASL) success in developing and testing MIRVs (multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles). An MIRV, atop an Agni-V missile, will comprise of three to 10 separate nuclear warheads. Each warhead can be assigned to a separate target, separated by hundreds of kilometers; alternatively, two or more warheads can be assigned to one target.

The missile, according to experts, is similar to the Dongfeng-31A missile that raised quite a few eye-brows during China&#8217;s National Day Military Parade in Beijing on October 1, 2009.

Agni-V is India&#8217;s most ambitious strategic missile project. It is expected to provide a major tactical advantage as it can be launched from anywhere in the country. The test-firing of the missile will help India join the elite club of nations with the capability to produce ICBMs.

Agni-V in comparison with other international ICBMs

Key Facts
Agni-V RT-2UTTH Topol M LGM-30 Minuteman Dongfeng-31A 
Type Intercontinental ballistic missile
Intercontinental ballistic missile Intercontinental ballistic missile Intercontinental ballistic missile

Origin India Russia USA China 
Service status
Under development (Design completed) December 1997 - Russian Strategic Rocket Forces
1962 (Minuteman I), 1965 (Minuteman II), 1970 (Minuteman III) In service

Range 5000-6000 km 11,000 km
13,000 km 10,700-11,200 km

Launch Platform
8 x 8 Tatra TELAR (Transporter erector launcher) & Rail Mobile Launcher (canisterised missile package) Silo, road-mobile TEL
Silo Road mobile, 8X8 tractor truck + 8-wheel trailer; or silo

Engine Three-stage, all composite, solid propellant Three-stage solid propellant
Three solid-propellant rocket motors; first stage - Thiokol TU-122 (M-55); second stage - Aerojet-General SR-19-AJ-1; third stage - Aerojet/Thiokol SR73-AJ/TC-1 Three-stage, solid propellant


Courtesy:

DRDO
The Hindu
Press Information Bureau

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alam.saquiba

The Way India used there knowledge from Brahmos and using them in other missile is superb.... 

Russia can not supply any technology which can be used for developing missile of range more than 300 Km.... (Some international treaty)

But the expertise used in <300 km missile can be used for making >300 km missiles...


----------



## jha

here we go..Shiv Aroor has finally cracked Jigsaw..
*
Agni SLBM A Myth?*






The unofficial impression above, from a recent magazine report, is one of a whole slew of graphics and illustrations that have swamped the internet and print publications in the last few years. This one, like many others, suggests that there will be submarine-launched versions of India's intermediate range ballistic missiles Agni III and V.

I sent the picture above to India Today senior editor Sandeep Unnithan, who broke the story recently about India's secret K-series of missiles, to see what he thought. Here's what he had to say: "There is a myth created by missile experts on internet forums about SLBM variants of the Agni III and V. They have gone ahead and created several impressions of what it will look like complete with MIRVs etc. The truth is that the K series, and NOT Agni, is the basis for the future SLBM development. This is not contested by the DRDO either. Difficulties with compacting the Agni to fit the 10 metre diameter ATV hull have led to solutions like the K-4.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

There is news about 2 test of AAD system 

Any one know date of these tests??


----------



## ganimi kawa

Some interesting points summarizing the BrahMos experiment. Though I'm doubtful about a couple of claims made in this article. 

*BrahMos Project  the Golden Standard of Russian-Indian Defense Cooperation*




> Russia and India have two joint defense projects under their proverbial belt. One is BrahMos, a jointly designed, manufactured and marketed advanced heavy medium range supersonic anti-ship missile. The other is MTA, a multirole medium-range transport aircraft. The third big project was launched in December 2010 during President Medvedevs visit to India, when the two countries signed a contract to design the Indian version of the fifth-generation FGFA fighter jet. On the MTA program precious little progress has been made so far.
> 
> BrahMos, on the other hand, has been an unqualified success. The numerous benefits it has already yielded include:
> 
> -Commercial profit for both partners;
> 
> -A tangible improvement in the fighting ability of the Indian Army, Navy and Air Force;
> 
> -Development of new technologies, which has been especially important to the Indians;
> 
> -A chance for Russias NPO Mashinostroeniya corporation to put its potential for innovation to good use;
> 
> -Valuable experience of overcoming various legal, organizational and financial hurdles, which will be invaluable during the implementation of other bilateral programs, including of course the FGFA project.
> 
> *For India, BrahMos has become one of the first standardized weapons systems which can be deployed by all three armed services  the Army, the Navy and the Air Force.* The Indian Navy was the initial customer for the new missile, which can be carried by a variety of naval platforms. These include the majority of the existing and future surface ships.
> 
> The first ships to be equipped with BrahMos were Project 61ME (Kashin-Mod class) destroyers. *Two of them, the Ranvir and the Ranvijay, will also be fitted with 8-missile vertical launch systems.*
> 
> Other ships that will carry BrahMos include three Project 15A (Kolkata class) destroyers now being built in India, the future Project 15B destroyers, future Project 17A frigates and three Project 11356M (Talwar class Batch 2) frigates now being built for India at the Yantar Shipyards in Kaliningrad.
> 
> *The future Talwar class Batch 3 frigates will also be equipped with the new missile,* regardless of where they will be built. In addition to surface ships, the *Indian Navy plans to deploy BrahMos on submarines and possibly on land-based patrol aircraft.* The suitable airborne carriers include the Russian Il-38SD ASW aircraft and, in a few years time, the Boeing P-8I Poseidon ASW aircraft which India has already ordered in the United States.
> 
> The Indian Army has bought hundreds BrahMos missiles in the mobile land-based configuration. They will be used not only against ships but also as a high-precision weapon against land targets such as command posts and key infrastructure facilities (the Block II LACM version).
> 
> *The Indian Army has ordered 134 mobile anti-ship land-based BrahMos Block I missiles in 2006-2009 and another 240 land-attack BrahMos Block II in 2010, for a total of about 3bn dollars.*
> 
> Meanwhile, the Indian Air Force is awaiting the completion of the development of an air-launched version of BrahMos, to be deployed primarily with the Su-30MKI fighters. *The Su-30MKI-BrahMos weapons system will be a truly lethal combination. First deliveries are expected in 2012.*
> 
> *At some point the Indian Air Force will also receive the BrahMos Block II version, which is designed to engage land targets.* It is quite likely that the 126 medium multirole fighters for which India has announced a contract will also be fitted with BrahMos missiles. *The F/A-18, Rafale and Typhoon fighters can all serve as carries.*
> 
> The missiles ability to be launched from a wide range of platforms and engage a variety of targets has generated very large sales. *At present the demand of the Indian armed forces is estimated at 1,000 such missiles at the very least. In fact, the need to fulfill the Indian orders is holding back exports to other countries.* The most conservative estimate for the size of the market for BrahMos throughout the life of the project is 2,000 missiles, worth over 10bn dollars.
> 
> 
> For Russia, the success of BrahMos has improved the chances of winning Indian contracts for aviation and naval platforms. It is usually the exports of platforms that normally drive the sales of weapons to be fitted onto those platforms. But in the case of BrahMos, it is the other way around: the missile is driving the sales of aircraft and submarines that can carry it. *For example, the Rubin design bureau is working on a special version of the new Russian Project 677 (Amur class) sub that uses the anti-ship version of BrahMos as its main weapon.* The sub has a good chance of winning the recently announced 10bn-dollar Indian contract for six new submarines.
> 
> Perhaps most importantly, the BrahMos Aerospace Ltd. joint venture has become a vehicle for future implementation of other Russian-Indian projects, on an even large scale and with greater Indian participation. The company is known to be already working on new hypersonic missile. But the unique experience accumulated as part of the BrahMos program since 1998 has paved the way for even more ambitious goals, including new strategic ballistic and cruise missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bharatrox

yaar can any one tell me what missiles are operational?

Pirthvi 1 and 2 - go
Agni 1- go
Agni 2?? is it fully operation??
Agni 3?
Brahmos?? inducted in all fields ??


----------



## angeldemon_007

I don't know about Agni 2 and 3. But I read about Brahmos on official website.
Brahmos Land version for army and ship based version for navy is complete and even inducted.

Air Force version and submarine version are almost complete.


----------



## jha




----------



## sudhir007




----------



## PRACTICAL PATRIOT

^^^^

they want to take it home?
i know its irresistible but still what will this girls do with it?


----------



## sudhir007

PRACTICAL PATRIOT said:


> ^^^^
> 
> they want to take it home?
> i know its irresistible but still what will this girls do with it?



They just want to play with this


----------



## WARBIRD

angeldemon_007 said:


> I don't know about Agni 2 and 3. But I read about Brahmos on official website.
> Brahmos Land version for army and ship based version for navy is complete and even inducted.
> 
> Air Force version and submarine version are almost complete.



Agni 2 has been inducted and agni 3 is in the process of being inducted.some have already been inducted.


----------



## WARBIRD

malaymishra123 said:


> * Agni-III flight test soon*
> 
> Special Correspondent
> 
> HYDERABAD: The crucial flight trial of Agni-III, the nuclear capable long-range missile (beyond 3000 km), is expected to take place early next week, according to defence sources.
> 
> It will be launched from Wheeler Island of the Interim Test Range at Chandipur in Orissa. The maiden flight of the surface-to-surface missile on July 9 last year failed after it nose-dived into the sea within seconds of a smooth lift-off due to non-separation of the first and second stages. DRDO sources later attributed the failure to "material-related fault," besides problems with protective heat shield and propulsion.
> 
> The indigenously-built Agni-III, capable of carrying warheads weighing up to 1.5 tonnes, is 16 metres tall and weighs 48 tonnes. It belongs to the Agni series of missiles and is expected to be the mainstay of India's nuclear deterrence programme when fully operational by providing the country with strategic second-strike capability.
> 
> While Agni-I is a short-range missile of 750-800 km, Agni-II has a range of more than 1,500 km.
> 
> The Hindu : National : Agni-III flight test soon



Agni 2 has range of 2500-3500km.


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

WARBIRD said:


> Agni 2 has range of 2500-3500km.



So why do you want the Agni-3 when it too falls in this range range, reading official quotes that is.


----------



## SR 71 Blackbird

Bharatrox said:


> yaar can any one tell me what missiles are operational?
> 
> Pirthvi 1 and 2 - go
> Agni 1- go
> Agni 2?? is it fully operation??
> Agni 3?
> Brahmos?? inducted in all fields ??



Agni 2 is fully operational. Some of them have been moved to North East(Source:Asian Age).Agni 3 has been given operational clearance.


----------



## lcatejas

Agni-3 is well operational and has completed its user trial so just wait for A-5, it will be tested in 2011 end.As during production 1 or 2 missiles are chosen to check the quality that is why frequent test of these missiles will take place in coming years.


AAD test will occur in few months .I think in feb. Which is the 150km version next there will be 300km version.If this test is succesful then it will be deployed in 2015.


----------



## Frank Martin

BelligerentPacifist said:


> So why do you want the Agni-3 when it too falls in this range range, reading official quotes that is.



Agni 2 has an operational range of 2000-3000km depends upon the warhead weight.. 
Agni 2 plus (A2-p) is an enhanced version with operational range of 2500-3000km with higher precision.. 
Agni 3 has a range of 3500-5500 km maximum depends on warhead weight it carries..


----------



## Ammyy

Any news about K-15 test???


----------



## sudhir007

DRDO to Conduct Tests for Interceptor Missile, Sagarika K-15 Missile | India Defence

The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) plans another test-firing of the K-15 missile from a pontoon off the coast of Visakhapatnam. Developed under the Sagarika project, the K-15 has been test-fired several times from submerged pontoons off Visakhapatnam.

The pontoon, simulating the conditions of a submarine, will be positioned about 10 to 20 metres below the sea surface. A gas-charged booster will erupt into life, driving the two-stage missile to the surface. The missile's first stage will then ignite and it will climb 20 km in the air before cutting a parabolic path and travelling over a range of 700 km.

The missile, which is under production, can carry both conventional and nuclear warheads. It will form part of the lethal arsenal of the country's first nuclear-powered submarine, Arihant, which is undergoing sea trials. India is building two more such submarines. The DRDO is developing a K-4 underwater-launched missile, which will have a range of 3,000 km. Developmental tests of the missile's gas-booster have taken place from a pontoon.

The sixth launch of the interceptor missile, developed by the DRDO, is scheduled for the first fortnight of February. A modified Prithvi missile, taking off from the Integrated Test Range at Chandipur on the Orissa coast, will act as an "enemy" missile. The interceptor, to be fired from the Wheeler Island, off Damra on the State's coast, will ambush the "enemy" missile in endo-atmosphere at an altitude of 15 km.

Sources in the DRDO called it "a tricky mission" because the attacker would have a manoeuvrable trajectory and try to dodge the interceptor from homing in on it. Of the five earlier missions, four were successful.


----------



## arihant

DRDO said:


> Any news about K-15 test???



DRDO didn't say they will do launch on 31st jan. It's just TOI assumed.


----------



## truthseeker2010

* India self-sufficient in missile technology: Saraswat *

Bangalore : India is self-sufficient in missile technology and had the necessary technological wherewithal to produce various classes of missiles for the three Defence forces of the country, Scientific Advisor to the Defence Minister V K Saraswat today asserted.

Talking to newspersons here, he said during the current year, DRDO would be testing various new missiles including Agni-5 and few other strategic missiles required for Indian Air Force, Army and the Navy.

Beginning February, these tests would commence, he said adding that the need of the hour was to gear up the Indian industry, both private and public sector, to take up integration of missiles so that the required volumes could be produced.

He said the country could also emerge as an exporter of some of the missile systems such as Akash and Nag.

Asked whether some deals for such exports could be signed immediately, he said the prime responsibility at the moment was to meet the huge demand posed by the Armed Forces. ''We do have requests and we can think about it only after meeting domestic requirements'' he added.

SahilOnline English News :: India self-sufficient in missle technology: Saraswat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

now this is lot cooler and closer to reality....
astra modified?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha




----------



## sathya

ANY IMAGES OF NIRBHAY MISSILE ?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

self delete


----------



## sathya

India on Sunday successfully tested a ballistic missile interceptor from a defence base in Orissa as part of its endeavour to create a shield against incoming enemy missiles, an official said. 

The indigenous interceptor 'Ballistic Missile Defence System' was fired from Wheeler Island off the Orissa coast near Dhamra in Bhadrak district, about 170km from here at 9.37am. 

It successfully destroyed an incoming ballistic missile - a variant of the Prithvi II - fired from the launch complex III of the Integrated Test Range at Chandipur on sea in Balasore district, about 70km away from Wheeler Island across the sea. 

The interceptor was fired five minutes after the target missile was fired. 

SP Dash, director of the Integrated Test Range at Chandipur, said the test was tracked by various radars and sensors. All weapon system elements, including command and control, communication and radar, performed satisfactorily, he said. 

"It was a fantastic mission. It successfully hit the target. The interceptor intercepted the ballistic missile and blasted it into pieces," Dash said. 

"It was a textbook launch and all the events and mission sequence took place as expected. It was a major milestone in the history of Ballistic Missile Defence Programme of the country," he said. 

Defence ministry spokesperson Sitanshu Kar said the endo-atmospheric interceptor missile hit the target missile at an altitude of about 16 km. The test was witnessed by several scientists and defence officials. 

Defence minister AK Antony has congratulated the defence scientists involved in the project for Sunday's success. 

VK Saraswat, the scientific advisor to the defence minister, who was present during the launch operations, congratulated all the DRDO scientists and staff. 

"It was a major milestone in the history of Ballistic Missile Defence Programme of the country," he said.


----------



## tallboy123

^^u should also post link for that mate

India successfully tests missile interceptor - India News - IBNLive


----------



## Nirvana

AGNI - V To be test fired By march - april 2011

India to fire over 5000 km range Agni V in 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*India tests two N-capable missiles*


BHUBANESWAR: India tested two short-range nuclear-capable missiles along its eastern coast on Friday, an official said, as part of the nation&#8217;s efforts to build up its nuclear deterrent. One missile named Dhanush, which means &#8220;archer&#8217;s bow&#8221; in Sanskrit, was fired Friday morning from a naval ship in the Bay of Bengal off eastern Orissa state. The second missile, the Prithvi II, or Earth, blasted off soon afterwards from a testing range at Chandipur-on-Sea, 200 kilometres northeast of Bhubaneswar, Orissa&#8217;s state capital. &#8220;The test of both missiles was successful and met all mission objectives,&#8221; test range director SP Dash said. Both missiles, which can carry nuclear and conventional warheads, were developed domestically. The 11-metre Dhanush with a range of 350 kilometres was a variant of the surface-to-surface Prithvi missile developed for the Indian Navy. The 8.5-metre Prithvi-II missile has a range of 150-350 kilometres and can carry a one-tonne payload. India&#8217;s Defence Research Development Organisation is developing a series of missiles as part of the country&#8217;s deterrent strategy against neighbouring Pakistan and China, which also have nuclear weapons. afp

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

*Lockheed in talks with BDL to produce missiles *
BS Reporter / Chennai/ Hyderabad March 14, 2011, 0:03 IST 



US-aerospace major Lockheed Martin, which has already formed a joint venture with the Tata group for making aerospace components in India, is exploring further tie-ups with both private and government-owned defence organisations.

Lockheed Martin India Private Limited managing director Jagmohan Singh said the company was looking forward to potential partnerships, including with Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL).

Initially, it would go for production of anti-tank guided missiles, provided it gets clearances from the governments of the US and India. Singh was speaking on the sidelines of a defence and aerospace exhibition being organised here by the National Small Industries Corporation Limited and the Federation of Indian Micro and Small & Medium Enterprises.

We have sought approval of the US government and are hopeful of receiving it soon. After getting a go ahead from the Indian government, we will start working with local companies to get the production facilities here, Singh said.

Though the ongoing talks with Indian companies are at initial stages, the companys focus in Hyderabad would be on missile systems for which it wants to tie up with local industry apart from BDL that makes missiles for the countrys forces. If given a chance we will associate ourselves with local industry and try to set up production facilities in Hyderabad, Bangalore or Chennai, he said. Tata Lockheed Martin Aerostructures, the JV between Tata Advanced Systems and Lockheed Martin, will be manufacturing aerostructures for C-130 J aircraft of the latter that was inducted by the defence forces early this month. The JV is one of the three new aerospace units being set up here by the Tata group.

Lockheed Martin is one of the six global aerospace corporations vying for a $10 billion medium multi-role combat aircraft order to be awarded this year by the Indian Air Force.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Did the speaker say the helina has be already made n test? Or I might of heard him wrong. Starts at 4:27

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## madooxno9

*Underwater, Air-to-Air roles targeted for BrahMos Cruise Missile; Trials by 2011-end*

The BrahMos cruise missile programme is a joint venture between the Indian DRDO and the Russian NPO Mashinostroeyenia who have together formed BrahMos Aerospace Private Limited. It is the world's fastest cruise missile in operation and is a supersonic cruise missile that can be launched from submarines, ships, aircraft or land.

In recent interviews given to local media by BrahMos Aerospace chief A. Sivathanu Pillai, it was discovered that underwater and air-to-air capabilities are being sought for.
"*If we are able to reduce the weight of the missile below two tonnes, we can deploy it on the fifth generation fighter aircraft (FGFA) *and we are looking to doing that in future. The trials of launching BrahMos cruise missile from air will begin in 2012 and there will be no delay in the programme due to this."

"*We will test-fire the underwater version by the end of this year after we get the pontoon*."


The test-firing missile would be done from a pontoon at the Integrated Test Range in Balasore on the Orissa coast from a DRDO facility.


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space

*Indian missile family*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space




----------



## BlueDot_in_Space




----------



## BlueDot_in_Space




----------



## BlueDot_in_Space




----------



## BlueDot_in_Space

*Future Missiles*


----------



## nightcrawler

Want this only


----------



## angel eyes

NEW DELHI: Indian armed forces are going in for a huge induction of the indigenous Akash surface-to-air missile (SAM) systems to counter the threat posed by enemy fighters, drones and helicopters on both western and eastern fronts as well as protect "vital areas and installations". 

Developed by DRDO after 25 years of technical glitches, the 25-km range Akash air defence weapon system finally seems to have found favour with the armed forces, who are desperate to plug existing operational gaps in air defence. 

*The IAF had earlier ordered eight Akash squadrons &#8212; six of them will be based in North East to counter China &#8212; for Rs 6,200 crore. *Now, the Cabinet Committee on Security on Thursday cleared two Akash regiments, with six firing batteries and hundreds of missiles each, for the Army. The total order for the Army stands at Rs 14,180 crore at present. 

*The low-reaction-time Akash is designed to neutralise multiple aerial targets attacking from several directions simultaneously, with a digitally-coded command guidance system, in all weather conditions. "The fully-automated Akash has an 88% kill probability within a specified kill zone... It has even intercepted a target with a 0.02 sq metre of radar cross-section (a fighter has a 2 sqm RCS)," said an official. *

DRDO, in fact, says the sleek 5.6-metre-long Akash, powered to carry a payload of 60 kg, can even take on sub-sonic cruise missiles. Akash, which DRDO claims is "96% indigenous", is not the only SAM system that the forces are going to induct to replace their obsolete Russian-origin Pechora, OSA-AK and Igla missiles.

25 yrs in the making, Army inducts Akash - The Times of India


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

two Akash regiments , with six firing batteries and hundreds of missiles each, for the Army.

* that means 12 more systems right ? what is the difference between earlier order of eight squadron(means eight firing system ? ) vs two regiment with six firing system each ? *


----------



## satishkumarcsc

Agnostic_Indian said:


> two Akash regiments , with six firing batteries and hundreds of missiles each, for the Army.
> 
> * that means 12 more systems right ? what is the difference between earlier order of eight squadron(means eight firing system ? ) vs two regiment with six firing system each ? *


 
Army and air-force have different operating procedures. The army prefers highly mobile regiments to protect it's troops from fire from air. But the Air-force uses SAMs to protect its HVA on ground. Based on this the regiments and squadrons are deployed. Most of the armoured regiments have atleast one SAM battery protecting it from air based threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

satishkumarcsc said:


> Army and air-force have different operating procedures. The army prefers highly mobile regiments to protect it's troops from fire from air. But the Air-force uses SAMs to protect its HVA on ground. Based on this the regiments and squadrons are deployed. Most of the armoured regiments have atleast one SAM battery protecting it from air based threats.


 
One difference may be the IAF units may be wheeled only, while the IA unit will be a combination of wheeled and tracked platforms: wheeled for static purposes and tracked to be interleaved into mobile formations.


----------



## Firemaster

angel eyes said:


> NEW DELHI: Indian armed forces are going in for a huge induction of the indigenous Akash surface-to-air missile (SAM) systems to counter the threat posed by enemy fighters, drones and helicopters on both western and eastern fronts as well as protect "vital areas and installations".
> 
> Developed by DRDO after 25 years of technical glitches, the 25-km range Akash air defence weapon system finally seems to have found favour with the armed forces, who are desperate to plug existing operational gaps in air defence.
> 
> *The IAF had earlier ordered eight Akash squadrons &#8212; six of them will be based in North East to counter China &#8212; for Rs 6,200 crore. *Now, the Cabinet Committee on Security on Thursday cleared two Akash regiments, with six firing batteries and hundreds of missiles each, for the Army. The total order for the Army stands at Rs 14,180 crore at present.
> 
> *The low-reaction-time Akash is designed to neutralise multiple aerial targets attacking from several directions simultaneously, with a digitally-coded command guidance system, in all weather conditions. "The fully-automated Akash has an 88% kill probability within a specified kill zone... It has even intercepted a target with a 0.02 sq metre of radar cross-section (a fighter has a 2 sqm RCS)," said an official. *
> 
> DRDO, in fact, says the sleek 5.6-metre-long Akash, powered to carry a payload of 60 kg, can even take on sub-sonic cruise missiles. Akash, which DRDO claims is "96% indigenous", is not the only SAM system that the forces are going to induct to replace their obsolete Russian-origin Pechora, OSA-AK and Igla missiles.
> 
> 25 yrs in the making, Army inducts Akash - The Times of India


 
that means Indian radars which are associated with Akash were able to track a stealth target?? 

good going India

by the way which inventory in Indian arsenal acted as 0.02 sqm target


----------



## satishkumarcsc

firemaster said:


> that means Indian radars which are associated with Akash were able to track a stealth target??
> 
> good going India
> 
> by the way which inventory in Indian arsenal acted as 0.02 sqm target



There is nothing called as complete stealth. it is just VLO...the concept of stealth is "Not to be seen till the last moment.". The reaction time to detect and engage the stealthy object is what makes it hard. If Aakash's radar sees a Raptor at 10 Kms the raptor would have taken Akash before it could engage it. That is how stealth works.


----------



## satishkumarcsc

Capt.Popeye said:


> One difference may be the IAF units may be wheeled only, while the IA unit will be a combination of wheeled and tracked platforms: wheeled for static purposes and tracked to be interleaved into mobile formations.


 
No man...I would rather see it as a whole air defence network. You cant single out a system and see in case of a scenario. You need to take in all of yor capablity an then have a clear view of what is going on.


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space

firemaster said:


> that means Indian radars which are associated with Akash were able to track a stealth target??
> 
> good going India
> 
> by the way which inventory in Indian arsenal acted as 0.02 sqm target


 
It would be the targets towed by lakshay.


----------



## Firemaster

lakshay rcs is low (.02) ?? really?


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space

firemaster said:


> lakshay rcs is low (.02) ?? really?


 
its the towed targets (look the targets attached to the wings).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Firemaster

BlueDot_in_Space said:


> its the towed targets (look the targets attached to the wings).


 
our radars(3D-CAR) and rajendra were able to track them??

stealth planes of our enemies should be


----------



## Quenchez

these new missiles will really helpful for India.

Toshiba Coupons


----------



## Quenchez

does these missiles are really we can say a powerful gadget for India.

Toshiba Coupons


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Must focus on making missiles for all platforms: Saraswat​*

Bangalore, Apr 16 (PTI) India must focus on making missiles adaptable for all three armed services and reducing dependence on other countries for electronic missile components, Defence Minister's Scientific Advisor V K Saraswat said today today. "Besides focussing on making missiles adaptable for the services, dependence should be reduced on foreign countries for electronic components of missiles which are now imported as it is not cost effective to manufacture them here," he said at the fifth Air Chief Marshal L M Katre Memorial Lecture here. 

Saraswat said India's recent successful Ballistic Missile Defence test, capable of intercepting and destroying incoming missiles, would challenge the South Asian strategic stability.As there are diversification of threats and limited response options, BMD adds value to complexity of the region, he said. India acquired BMD with technological aid of U.S.A and Israel. 

It has a two-tiered system - Prithvi Air Defence for high altitude interception and Advanced Air Defence for lower altitude interception. PAD missiles are for intercepting ballistic missiles at altitudes between 50-80 km and the Advanced Air Defence missile is for destroying them at heights ranging 15-30 km. India&#65533;s future plans include two new anti-ballistic missiles that can intercept Inter Continental Ballistic Missiles --Advanced Defence (AD-1 and AD-2) capable of intercepting and destroying a missile at a range of around 5,000 km, he said. 


Saraswat, also DRDO Director General, said India is developing lasers and an exo-atmospheric kill vehicle (MIRV or Multiple Kill Vehicles) that can be combined to produce a weapon to destroy enemy satellites and that work is going on as part of ballistic missile defence program by 2014. Saraswat also highlighted the need to focus on miniaturisation for missiles. On Unmanned Aerial Vehicles, which is going to be the mainstay of the Indian aerospace programme, he said "we need to build different kinds of payloads which are miniaturised". 


"Having our own indigenous AWACS (Airborne Warning And Control Systems) is going to be the next step in our defence program," Saraswat said. Other programmes on the agenda include Unmanned Combat Aerial Vehicle which could be powered by indigenous Kaveri engine, nano techonology for aeronautical materials and solar- powered aircraft as we move towards "green aviation", he said. 

The challenges India faces in developing future aerospace technologies are in human resources, design capability, infrastructure, material and sensor technologies and mission mode project management, he said. "We need to work on technology assessment, go for limited acquisitions through offset programmes, have international collaborations with countries having complex skills and establish Centres of Excellence in core technologies", he said PTI BH MSR APR


Must focus on making missiles for all platforms: Saraswat, IBN Live News


----------



## thinkingcap81

SpArK said:


> Saraswat said India's recent successful Ballistic Missile Defence test, capable of intercepting and destroying incoming missiles, would challenge the South Asian strategic stability.As there are diversification of threats and limited response options, BMD adds value to complexity of the region, he said. *India acquired BMD with technological aid of U.S.A and Israel.*



Mr. Saraswat actually said that? Does not make sense. Why did US offer Patriot system to India when the 1st BMD test was successful?


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space

thinkingcap81 said:


> Mr. Saraswat actually said that? Does not make sense. Why did US offer Patriot system to India when the 1st BMD test was successful?


 
US did not share technology, but allowed us to study the patriot's test data. Israel helped us in radar tech by selling the green pine radar. DRDO has already upgraded the radar and built swordfish with better range. Help in any form should always be welcomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## holysaturn

Nag induction likely to be delayed
Published April 19, 2011

SOURCE : IANS

The induction of third generation anti-tank Nag missile is likely to be delayed by more than a year with the Army seeking improvements to the specially-made missile carrier, Namica.After the completion of the missiles final validation trials in the Chandan Air Force ranges in Rajasthan in July last, it was anticipated that it would be inducted into the Army this year. During the trials, the missile proved its capability against both moving and stationary targets, covering varying ranges of 500 meters to 2,600 metres.

The Namica too established its channel-crossing ability and manoeuvred across the Indira Gandhi Canal at Nachna in Rajasthan during flotation trials time. Each carrier can carry 12 missiles with eight of them in ready-to-fire mode.

Having a maximum range of four km, the Nag is equipped with the highly potent HEAT (High Explosive Anti-Tank) warhead.

With the Army seeking additional features such as providing a panoramic sight for two commanders, against the present system of having only one such facility for the gunner, the Namica is being totally redesigned. Two systems would be made  one by Bharath Electronics Limited (BEL) and the other by Larsen & Toubro. Following a comparative evaluation of the two carriers in the summer of 2012, the configuration of the production version would be selected.

Asked about induction, sources in the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) said, It is up to the Army to decide.

Meanwhile, the first demonstration flight test of the 7-km range Helina, the airborne version of the Nag from a helicopter, is planned to be conduced early next year. Recently, flight-testing from a ground-based launcher to establish the guidance scheme featuring lock-on after launch concept was conducted successfully at a range of 4.2 km, the sources said adding the DRDO proposed to carry out a guided flight test against a tank target by the end of the year,
Nag induction likely to be delayed | idrw.org


----------



## udiptoghsh

which country is better in present missile reserve....technology...and ongoin expansion CHINA OR INDIA??????


----------



## Dharmachakra

Did anyone got this one posted before?
A small reported rushed in :

DRDO developing a long range CM. A land attack both surface launched/sub launched with a range of over 3000km.Design nearing completion and will soon follow integration using home grown mini turbo fan engine( possibly be a mini kaveri specially designed for the purpose).


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Do you know the name and when is it going to be tested ? Whether it is subsonic or supersonic ?


----------



## Kinetic

*Really waiting for PDV test. The missile supposed to be tested in 2010 but one year late. Anyway eagerly waiting. *


----------



## Firemaster

Dharmachakra said:


> Did anyone got this one posted before?
> A small reported rushed in :
> 
> DRDO developing a long range CM. A land attack both surface launched/sub launched with a range of over 3000km.Design nearing completion and will soon follow integration using home grown mini turbo fan engine( possibly be a mini kaveri specially designed for the purpose).


 
can you provide a reliable source?


----------



## trident2010

*Nuke-capable Prithvi-II successfully test-fired
*










Nuclear-capable, surface-to-surface Prithvi-II missile was successfully test-fired for its full range of 350 km on Thursday by the personnel of Strategic Force Command as part of a regular user training exercise.

The nine-metre tall missile, fired from a mobile launcher at the Integrated Test Range, Chandipur, off the Orissa Coast at 9 a.m, achieved a high-degree accuracy, according to Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) sources. After a flight duration of about eight minutes, the indigenously-built missile impacted the target in the Bay of Bengal with a single-digit accuracy of less than 10-metres of CEP (Circular Error Probability), the sources added.

A battery of state-of-art radars, electro-optical telemetry stations and a ship located near the target point tracked the entire event.

The missile was picked up randomly from the production lot and test-fired by the SFC personnel, while the logistics were provided by DRDO scientists.

The single-stage, liquid fuelled Prithvi-II is capable of carrying payloads ranging from 500-1,000 kg and was already inducted by the Armed Forces. It is equipped with a high-accuracy inertial navigation system with sophisticated on-board control and guidance. Prithvi-II's mobile launcher has user-driven features and the road mobile system could be launched from anywhere in the country.

Scientific Advisor to Defence Minister, V.K. Saraswat and top officials from SFC and DRDO witnessed the launch.

In December last, two Prithvi-II missiles were successfully test-fired for different ranges within a span of one hour.



The Hindu : Sci-Tech / Science : Nuke-capable Prithvi-II successfully test-fired


----------



## Black Widow

trident2010 said:


> *Nuke-capable Prithvi-II successfully test-fired
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuclear-capable, surface-to-surface Prithvi-II missile was successfully test-fired for its full range of 350 km on Thursday by the personnel of Strategic Force Command as part of a regular user training exercise.
> 
> The nine-metre tall missile, fired from a mobile launcher at the Integrated Test Range, Chandipur, off the Orissa Coast at 9 a.m, achieved a high-degree accuracy, according to Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) sources. After a flight duration of about eight minutes, the indigenously-built missile impacted the target in the Bay of Bengal with a single-digit accuracy of less than 10-metres of CEP (Circular Error Probability), the sources added.
> 
> A battery of state-of-art radars, electro-optical telemetry stations and a ship located near the target point tracked the entire event.
> 
> The missile was picked up randomly from the production lot and test-fired by the SFC personnel, while the logistics were provided by DRDO scientists.
> 
> The single-stage, liquid fuelled Prithvi-II is capable of carrying payloads ranging from 500-1,000 kg and was already inducted by the Armed Forces. It is equipped with a high-accuracy inertial navigation system with sophisticated on-board control and guidance. Prithvi-II's mobile launcher has user-driven features and the road mobile system could be launched from anywhere in the country.
> 
> Scientific Advisor to Defence Minister, V.K. Saraswat and top officials from SFC and DRDO witnessed the launch.
> 
> In December last, two Prithvi-II missiles were successfully test-fired for different ranges within a span of one hour.
> 
> 
> 
> The Hindu : Sci-Tech / Science : Nuke-capable Prithvi-II successfully test-fired


 


All test fires are successful??? Successful test leave no room for improvement, We need some failures....


----------



## SR 71 Blackbird

Agni V 3D presentation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

Any news on K-4 launch....?// Or any new missile in k series ?/


----------



## L&#7841;c Vi&#7879;t

Indian missiles are very strong and have real good potential in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nirvana

angeldemon_007 said:


> Any news on K-4 launch....?// Or any new missile in k series ?/


 
Hey , I cant find a Link.
But some Months ago , I read this article about DRDO.
a scientist From DRDO said that K-4 [SLBM Version of Agni 3 ] was Successfuly Tested On FEB 2011


----------



## praveen007

*a very good articall by aviationweek. A must read.
Here are few extract of that artical.
.
To read full artical please visit the below link......*
.
India Poised To Test Agni-V Missile | AVIATION WEEK
.
India is about to take another
big step forward in its nuclear
weapons delivery capacity with
plans to flight-test the Agni-V
ballistic missile this year.
The Agni-V would represent a
big step forward in India&#8217;s
strategic weapons arsenal given
its range in excess of 5,000 km
(3,100 mi.). Once testing begins,
developers hope to declare the
Agni-V operational in two years.
The missile&#8217;s predecessor, the
3,500-km-range Agni-III, is
currently under induction into
strategic missile groups governed
by India&#8217;s nuclear command.
The development comes as the
Stockholm International Peace
Research Institute warns that
India and Pakistan&#8220;continue to
develop new ballistic and cruise
missile systems capable of
delivering nuclear weapons. They
are also expanding their
capacities to produce fissile
material for military purposes.&#8221;
The organization notes in its
latest yearbook that the Indian
nuclear stockpile is estimated to
have grown to 80-110 warheads,
up from 60-80 a year ago, with
Pakistan&#8217;s inventory at 90-110
warheads, up from 70-90.
Earlier this month, in a departure
from the Indian government&#8217;s
traditional reluctance to talk
publicly about the country&#8217;s
strategic weapons arsenal, Indian
Defense Minister A.K. Antony
ordered the country&#8217;s missile
program administrators to speed
up the Agni-V program, saying,
&#8220;the [Defense Research
Development Organization] must
demonstrate its capability to
reach the range of 5,000 km at
the earliest.&#8221; DRDO chief Vijay
Saraswat adds that the 22-
meter-long (72-ft.) Agni-V would
be test-fired in December.
.




.
Less is known about India&#8217;s K-
series of submarine-launched
missiles. While the K-15, with a
range of 750 km, continues to be
tested to meet the specifications
of India&#8217;s first indigenous SSBN,
the Arihant, DRDO engineers
have unofficially spoken of a
long-range missile being
developed for underwater
launch. While the Agni-V will
fulfill the land leg of India&#8217;s
nuclear deterrent, it is the 3,500-
km-range K-4 missile that will
truly complete the country&#8217;s
strategic triad, providing it with a
crucial strike capability from the
sea. India&#8217;s Arihant-class SSBNs,
the first of which is scheduled to
enter service late next year, are
being built to deploy four K-4s
and 12 K-15s. An even longer-
range variant of the K-4, with a
range of 5,000 km, is also being
planned.


----------



## praveen007

A nice artistic image of BRAHMOS-2
.
Reusable hypersonic BRAHMOS should be developed: Dr. Kalam - Brahmand.com
.


----------



## MrIndianSikh

Indian missiles are fine on the drawing board and they are pretty advanced however a fraction of some tests fail VK Saraswat of the DRDO claims this is because of the shabby material used for the missiles is this true? 

by the way Agni missiles according to Saraswat would be using composite rocket motors i guess that is a advantage since composites are light weight and strong


----------



## angeldemon_007

Guys i recently read an old article about a long range cruise missile with a range of 1000km and Mach 3.2 speed to be ready by 2014. Which missile is this ?/ According to article it is a new missile other than Brahmos and Nirbhay. Also when is Shaurya getting in the service ?


----------



## nightcrawler

DefenceDog: The First Missiles South Asian Giant


----------



## satya245

angeldemon_007 said:


> Guys i recently read an old article about a long range cruise missile with a range of 1000km and Mach 3.2 speed to be ready by 2014. Which missile is this ?/ According to article it is a new missile other than Brahmos and Nirbhay. Also when is Shaurya getting in the service ?


 the name of missile is "rumor" i mean no such missile is there in developing stage
nirbhay is subsonic with range 1k
brahmos may have top speed 3.2 mach
brahmos hypersonic will have speed greater than mach 5
brahmos land variant is in active service air launched will be in service after 2012,nirbhay will be tested in 2012 and shaurya had been tested but is not in active service yet


----------



## jha

satya245 said:


> the name of missile is "rumor" i mean no such missile is there in developing stage
> nirbhay is subsonic with range 1k
> brahmos may have top speed 3.2 mach
> brahmos hypersonic will have speed greater than mach 5
> brahmos land variant is in active service air launched will be in service after 2012,nirbhay will be tested in 2012 and shaurya had been tested but is not in active service yet



No..LRCM is under development not a rumor...


----------



## Novice09

I hope following article from Livefist will help you guys...

FIRST LOOK: India's Long-Range Cruise Missile Programme

Livefist: FIRST LOOK: India's Long-Range Cruise Missile Programme


----------



## RPK

*AP missile project hits a gas block | Deccan Chronicle*

The ministry of defence (MoD) has objected to a proposal of the Union petroleum ministry for identification of oil and gas exploration at the Krishna-Godavari basin in Andhra Pradesh on the grounds that such a project &#8220;would interfere with the proposed long-range missile-launching facility in Andhra Pradesh,&#8221; the defence minister, Mr A.K. Antony, told Parliament on Monday.

The ministry of defence (MoD) has objected to a proposal of the Union petroleum ministry for identification of oil and gas exploration at the Krishna-Godavari basin in Andhra Pradesh on the grounds that such a project &#8220;would interfere with the proposed long-range missile-launching facility in Andhra Pradesh,&#8221; the defence minister, Mr A.K. Antony, told Parliament on Monday.

The MoD is currently discussing the matter with the ministry of petroleum and natural gas (PNG), the government stated.

The Defence Research and Development Organisation is reportedly planning to open an integrated long-range missile launching facility in Machilipatnam. This ancient seaport town is located at a strategic point and gives the DRDO a clear and long range for missile tests, in comparison to the existing facility in Odisha. Though the DRDO has not yet officially announced Machilipatnam as its new missile launch site, oil explorers have already received feelers that the country&#8217;s premier defence research body has set its eyes on the town. Companies involved in oil exploration have already begun lobbying with the Centre to shift the missile site to the Andamans.


----------



## Alugaar

BrahMos test fire at Pokhran rescheduled, likely this week - Times Of India

BrahMos test fire at Pokhran rescheduled, likely this week
Vimal Bhatia, TNN Aug 9, 2011, 04.39am IST

JAISALMER: The army has rescheduled the test fire of supersonic cruise missile BrahMos which was earlier scheduled for Monday.

Citing technical reasons for the delay, sources said the test fire will be conducted in the next two to three days at the Pokhran field firing range.

Senior officials of army and Brahmos Aerospace chief executive officer A Sivathanu Pillai is likely to observe the launch.

Targets are being made and preparations are completed at Chandhan area of Pokhran field firing range to test the land attack version block-2 of the BrahMos missile, the joint venture of India and Russia.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> the name of missile is "rumor" i mean no such missile is there in developing stage
> nirbhay is subsonic with range 1k
> brahmos may have top speed 3.2 mach
> brahmos hypersonic will have speed greater than mach 5
> brahmos land variant is in active service air launched will be in service after 2012,nirbhay will be tested in 2012 and shaurya had been tested but is not in active service yet


Yeah we all know about what you have written but you should read the article posted by @Novice09. Not to mention the whole program surfaced only after a presentation made by a senior drdo scientist so there are three possibilities : 1) Yeah there is program but since it might cause problem because other countries might raise the concern that Russians helped us build a long range cruise missile, thereby violating the all missile agreements. 

2) Our DRDO scientist as usual made some mistake on a public forum just like sometimes our scientist call AMCA by mistake as a 6th gen fighter instead of a 5th gen and that too in-front of the national media. 

3) They are changing the names of the same missile which apparently what drdo does in the the first 5 years of major programs just like AMCA or i should say MCA which was its name in 1996 and since then only they have managed to do is develop some toys which they say are wind turbine model while the funny thing is they even have not decided on the design yet which will be finalized after the technical and feasibility study followed by some prototypes with first flight by 2017.


----------



## AgnosticIndianNationalist

question relating to BMD 

will the AAD and PAD be able to intercept and destroy SRBM's MRBM's and IRBM's? 

and will the AD missiles and PDV missiles be able to intercept IRBM's? 


should India procure more S-300 missiles, or procure Arrow missiles or procure the future S-500 missiles from Russia for all around air defense against aircraft and missiles? 

and does India have the ability to intercept stealth terrain hugging cruise missiles?


----------



## helpline11

The Agni-3 is an intermediate-range, two-stage solid propellant ballistic missile. With a range of at least 3500-5000km, the Agni-3 can easily reach any target within mainland China  a point not lost on the Indian or Chinese governments. This missile would seem to be a big step in Indias deterrence policy towards China.1
Compared to its sister missile, the Agni-2, the Agni-3 is shorter, wider, and considerably heavier. Whereas the Agni-2 is 20m long, the newer missile is only 16.7m long. With a width of 1.85m and a weight of 48000kg, however, the Agni-3 delivers a much heavier warhead a much greater distance.2 Though early reports3 of the Agni-3 suggested that it would borrow its second-stage motor from the Agni-2, the overall diameter and weight of its two engine stages do not match the motors employed on the Agni-2. With these new motors, the Agni-3 can outdistance its predecessor to a maximum distance of around 5000km. It may be able to reach as much as 6000km with a decreased payload and improved motors. A new chromium-based nose-coating technology, announced in September 2008, could additionally improve the missiles range by minimizing atmospheric drag.


----------



## DarK-LorD

50 years ago.
India making guided missiles.

New Delhi, Aug. 23,1960: Prime Minister Nehru announced in the Rajya Sabha today that Indian Defence scientists had been experimenting with success on the development of air-to-air guided missiles.experimenting with success on the development of air-to-air guided missiles. Replying to the debate on foreign policy, the Prime Minister gave this news to the House to underline his point that the country was well prepared to meet any situation and it need not be unduly alarmed over the U.S. supply of arms naturally roused their concern and should cause them to be vigilant, one need not be seriously alarmed. The Prime Minister however said that there were one or two aspects which might prove alarming, namely, the possibility and danger of complete irresponsibility on the part of Pakistan.

India making guided missiles | Deccan Chronicle


----------



## DarK-LorD

We were Successful with guided air to air missile 50 years ago???


----------



## Yeti

Agni-II ready for testing from Wheeler Island - The Times of India



BALASORE: India is all set to test its 2,000-km range Agni-II missile from Wheeler Island off the Orissa coast next week. The test will be conducted by the Strategic Forces Command (SFC) of the Indian Army.

Defence officials said preparations for the scheduled test are on at the launching complex since the past one week. A team of Army personnel and scores of DRDO scientists are camping here for the crucial test. "Agni-II's user training trial is likely to be conducted any time between August 29 and 30 to give the necessary confidence to the armed forces that the two-stage, solid-fuelled missile can be fired whenever required," said a defence scientist.

The indigenously built weapon is a two-stage solid propelled ballistic missile that weighs 17 tonne and is 20 metre long. It can carry a payload of 1 tonne over a distance of 2,000 km. Agni-II was developed by Advanced Systems Laboratory along with other DRDO laboratories. The missile is part of the Agni series, which included Agni-I with a 700-km range and Agni-III with a 3,500-km range. While Agni-I and Agni-II have been already inducted, Agni-III is in the process of induction.

Agni-II is a ready-to-fire missile with a launch time of about 15 minutes. The missile uses solid propulsion booster and liquid propulsion upper state. The strap-down inertial navigation system provides the necessary guidance, accuracy and uses an advanced composite structure for protecting the payload during the re-entry phase.

The missile technologists are leaving no stone unturned to make this trial of Agni-II missile successful as the fear of technological glitches haunts them. Agni-II, an already-proven missile, had developed snags twice consecutively during user training exercises in 2009, putting the entire DRDO fraternity in an embarrassing situation.

However, during a similar test on May 17 last year, the missile was claimed to be tested successfully.

The scientist said the DRDO was working on multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles technology for the Agni series of ballistic missiles, which would help the missiles carry a bunch of nuclear warheads in a single payload, each of which can hit different targets along separate trajectories


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sathya

*Agni II likely to be tested on Monday*

BALASORE, ORISSA (PTI): India's nuclear capable Agni-II intermediate range ballistic missile, with a striking range of 2,000 km, is likely to be test fired as part of user trial by the army from the Integrated Test Range at Wheeler Island off Orissa coast on Monday.

"The trial of the indigenously made sophisticated missile is to be conducted from the ITR in the Wheelers Island, about 70 km from Chandipur defence base sea," Defence sources said Sunday.

Range integration work in the ITR for the proposed trial of Agni-II missile is complete and after a final check-up in the sub-systems of the missile, the mission will be taken up on Monday, they said.

It is a user's trial by army and Strategic Forces Command (SFC) would conduct the test with logistic support provided by the ITR, the sources said.

"All necessary preparations for the trial have been completed and if everything goes well, the trial will be conducted as per schedule on Monday," they said.

Senior officials, experts and scientists would be present during the trial, they said.


----------



## jha

V.K.Saraswat's interview on Zee News: Agni-5 test within 2 months..Induction in 2013..And it WILL have MIRV..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## perplexed

jha said:


> V.K.Saraswat's interview on Zee News: Agni-5 test within 2 months..Induction in 2013..And it WILL have MIRV..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Executioner

Nice the burning birds are ready to hit Moon and star.


----------



## DarK-LorD

INDIAN EXPECTATIONS FOR THE PAC-2 BRIEFING:

C O N F I D E N T I A L NEW DELHI 000708 

SIPDIS 

E.O. 12958: DECL: 01/27/2015 
TAGS: PREL PGOV MASS IN NSSP
SUBJECT: INDIAN EXPECTATIONS FOR THE PAC-2 BRIEFING 


Classified By: DCM Robert O. Blake, Jr., for Reasons 1.4 (B, D) 

¶1. (C) The classified briefing on the Patriot PAC-2 missile 
defense (MD) system, currently scheduled for February 22 or 
23, has generated a great deal of interest within the Indian 
government, with senior GOI officials hopeful that this will 
be the beginning of a broader MD relationship with the US. 
GOI officials who are expected to attend the briefing include 
MEA A/S Meera Shankar, MOD J/S Gautam Mukhopadhaya, as well 
as senior Army, Air Force, DRDO, and Acquisition reps. We 
have also heard expressions of interest from the PMO -- 
although NSA Narayanan, unlike his predecessor Mani Dixit, 
has not yet pronounced himself in favor of the US-India MD 
relationship. As the GOI is only in the initial stages of 
formulating its missile defense doctrine, government and 
military representatives at the meeting may raise policy 
questions about MD beyond the scope of the technical 
capabilities of the PAC-2. Post welcomes the participation 
of senior USG officials who might be able to address such 
policy questions should they arise. 

¶2. (C) This PAC-2 briefing comes in the context of an 
underdeveloped military sales relationship that we are now 
seeking seriously to energize. Getting a long sought-after 
breakthrough military sale -- whether a Patriot or any other 
major platform -- will be an uphill campaign. In a recent 
interview in New Delhi's "National Review," Defense Minister 
Mukherjee summarized some of India's complaints about 
military procurements from the US, "We have problems buying 
arms from you because your laws are very strict. At any 
point you may have to clamp sanctions on us." In this 
context, we can not afford to be ambivalent in the message we 
send on the PAC-2 system, since any sign of US wavering will 
be seized on by those who remain skeptical of US reliability. 
Key in this regard will be the US message that the PAC-2 
offer is a step toward PAC-3, which is what India ultimately 
hopes to purchase. 
MULFORD

Cable Viewer

INDIA on Pakistan missile test:

C O N F I D E N T I A L SECTION 01 OF 02 NEW DELHI 002879 

DEPARTMENT FOR SA/INS 
LONDON FOR TUELLER 
RABAT FOR USREY 

E.O. 12958: DECL: 04/07/03 
TAGS: PARM MARR PGOV PREL IN
SUBJECT: INDIAN REACTION TO PAKISTAN'S MISSILE TEST 

REF: ISLAMABAD 2617 

CLASSIFIED CONFIDENTIAL BY NEW DELHI POLITICAL 
COUNSELOR ERIC TUNIS, REASON 1.5 (D). 

¶1. (C) SUMMARY: INDIAN OFFICIAL REACTION TO 
PAKISTAN'S RECENT FLIGHT TEST OF THE GHAURI BALLISTIC 
MISSILE (REFTEL) HAS BEEN MEASURED THUS FAR. THE NEWS 
OF THE PAKISTANI MISSILE TEST RAN SECOND TO THE 
CORONATION OF SONIA GANDHI AS THE NEW LEADER OF THE 
CONGRESS PARTY IN MOST NEWSPAPERS ON APRIL 7. DEFENSE 
MINISTER GEORGE FERNANDES GAVE A COOL AND DELIBERATE 
STATEMENT TO A PRESS CONFERENCE IN NEW DELHI ON THE 
EVENING OF APRIL 6, NOTING THAT INDIA HAD PRIOR 
INFORMATION OF THE TEST. FERNANDES DREW A DISTINCTION 
BETWEEN TEST FIRING OF THE MISSILE AND PRODUCTION, BUT 
HE AVOIDED ANY COMMENT ON INDIA'S AGNI MISSILE PROGRAM. 
THE DIRECTOR FOR DISARMAMENT AND SECURITY AFFAIRS 
(DISA) IN THE MINISTRY OF EXTERNAL AFFAIRS CONFIRMED 
THAT THERE HAD BEEN A RECENT SENIOR INTERAGENCY MEETING 
TO DISCUSS INDIA'S RESPONSE TO THE MISSILE TEST. END 
SUMMARY 

PROMINENT COVERAGE--BUT RELATIVELY MILD REACTION 
--------------------------------------------- --- 
¶2. (U) INDIAN NEWSPAPERS AND TELEVISION PROVIDED 
EXTENSIVE BUT NOT INFLAMMATORY COVERAGE OF THE RECENT 
TEST OF PAKISTAN'S GHAURI BALLISTIC MISSILE. MOST OF 
THE PRESS STORIES DREW HEAVILY FROM INFORMATION 
RELEASED PUBLICLY BY PAKISTAN'S FOREIGN MINISTRY AS 
WELL AS THEIR OWN DECIDEDLY INDIAN ACCOUNT OF FACTS, 
SUCH AS THE TIMES OF INDIA CLAIM THAT THE TEST WAS 
CARRIED OUT AT THE KAHUTA NUCLEAR RESEARCH LABORATORY. 
THIS EVENT HAS PROVIDED ANOTHER FORUM FOR PROMINENT 
HAWKS IN THE MEDIA--SUCH AS IDSA'S DIRECTOR JASJIT 
SINGH--TO RENEW CALLS FOR INDIA'S DEVELOPMENT OF THE 
AGNI BALLISTIC MISSILE SYSTEM. OTHER COMMENTATORS HAVE 
ALSO PORTRAYED THE GHAURI MISSILE TEST AS CONCLUSIVE 
PROOF THAT THE U.S. HAS FAILED TO STOP COOPERATION 
BETWEEN CHINA AND PAKISTAN IN BALLISTIC MISSILE 
TECHNOLOGY. INDEED, MUCH OF THE INDIAN PUBLIC AND 
PRIVATE THINKING SEEMS TO REFLECT THE INHERENT DISDAIN 
FOR PAKISTAN'S SCIENTIFIC COMMUNITY, OF WHICH BRAHMIN 
HINDUS ARE CONVINCED COULD NOT PRODUCE SUCH A MISSILE 
INDEPENDENTLY. 

¶3. (U) DEFENSE MINISTER GEORGE FERNANDES WAS THE 
GOI'S MAIN SPOKESMAN FOR THE INDIAN GOVERNMENT ON THIS 
ISSUE. IN A PRESS CONFERENCE APRIL 6, HE MADE THE 
FOLLOWING POINTS: 

-- INDIA'S OWN MISSILE PROGRAM IS CONTINUING. 
PRITHVI MISSILES ARE CAPABLE OF REACHING ANYWHERE IN 
PAKISTAN; 

-- INDIA HAD PRIOR WARNING THAT ISLAMABAD HAD BEEN 
PREPARING TO TEST A MEDIUM-RANGE MISSILE; HE DESCRIBED 
THE TEST AS NOT UNEXPECTED BUT OF A SERIOUS NATURE, 
ALTHOUGH INDIA AND PAKISTAN ARE NOT IN A WAR-LIKE 
SITUATION; 

-- THERE IS A DISTINCTION BETWEEN TESTING AND 
PRODUCTION; AND 

-- IT IS UP TO THE UNITED STATES TO FIND OUT WHAT 
HAPPENED IN SINO-PAKISTANI MISSILE COOPERATION DESPITE 
THE EXISTENCE OF MULTILATERAL CONTROL REGIMES. 


SOME INSIGHTS FROM MEA 
---------------------- 
¶4. (C) POLOFF MET WITH AJIT KUMAR, DIRECTOR FOR 
DISARMAMENT AND INTERNATIONAL SECURITY AFFAIRS IN THE 
MINISTRY FOR EXTERNAL AFFAIRS, ON APRIL 7 (SEE SEPTEL 
FOR A DISCUSSION OF CWC ISSUES). KUMAR CONFIRMED THAT 
SENIOR INDIAN OFFICIALS FROM SEVERAL MINISTRIES HAD MET 
SEVERAL DAYS AGO TO CONSIDER THE SITUATION REGARDING 
THE GHAURI MISSILE TEST. KUMAR OPINED THAT FERNANDES 
WAS SELECTED TO SPEAK ON BEHALF OF THE INDIAN 
GOVERNMENT BY THIS GROUP; MEA DID NOT INTEND TO MAKE 
ANY STATEMENT ON THE MATTER. NOT SURPRISINGLY, KUMAR 
AGREED THAT THE MISSILE ISSUE WAS RIPE FOR DISCUSSION 
IN AN INDO-PAKISTANI DIALOGUE, BUT HE ACKNOWLEDGED THAT 
THERE HAD BEEN NO SUBSTANTIVE DISCUSSION OF SECURITY 
ISSUES AS THE TWO SIDES REMAINED DEAD-LOCKED OVER THE 
PROCEDURAL LOGJAM OF ADDRESSING KASHMIR. 


COMMENT 
------- 
¶5. (C) IN RESPONDING TO THE PAKISTANI MISSILE TEST, WE 
SUSPECT THE INDIANS WILL ALLOW ACTIONS TO SPEAK LOUDER 
THAN WORDS, WITH AN AGNI MISSILE TEST IN THE NEAR 
FUTURE. IT IS WORTH RECALLING COMMITMENTS BY PREVIOUS 
INDIAN GOVERNMENTS THAT THE AGNI PROGRAM REMAINED A 
HIGH PRIORITY, AND THAT THE INDIANS HAVE BEEN MULLING 
OVER A DECISION TO TEST THE AGNI FOR SOME TIME NOW. 
INDEED, JASJIT SINGH TOLD US THAT HE MADE ONE MORE RUN 
AT PUSHING FOR AN AGNI TEST DURING GUJRAL'S FINAL WEEKS 
IN OFFICE. THIS BJP-LED GOVERNMENT HAS MADE DEFENSE A 
PROMINENT ISSUE IN ITS AGENDA AND SEVERAL OF ITS 
"SECURITY EXPERTS" HAVE CALLED FOR GREATER DEVELOPMENT 
OF LONGER RANGE BALLISTIC MISSILES TO ADDRESS THE 
PERCEIVED CHINA THREAT. THE DEFENSE MINISTER'S 
COMMENTS THAT INDIA CAN TARGET ALL OF PAKISTAN WITH 
PRITHVI MISSILES CERTAINLY BOLSTERS ISLAMABAD'S BELIEF 
THAT IT NEEDS LONGER RANGE MISSILES TO KEEP UP WITH ITS 
SOUTH ASIAN NEIGHBOR. THE UPCOMING VISITS OF SENIOR 
U.S. OFFICIALS WILL PRESENT A USEFUL OPPORTUNITY TO 
URGE RESTRAINT WITH BOTH SIDES, ALTHOUGH NEW DELHI 
ALMOST CERTAINLY WILL CONTINUE TO PORTRAY ITS MISSILE 
PROGRAMS AS A NECESSARY RESPONSE TO THE CHINA THREAT. 


CELESTE

Cable Viewer


----------



## SpArK




----------



## IndianTiger

WebMaster said:


> Why? Is India not already in a serious $hit?


sir the country like pakistan not manufacturing car and bikes which can match indian standards, so how pakistan has hope,


----------



## xiangni

Want them healthy, happy life!


----------



## RPK

Kerala Hitech Industries (Keltec), a State Government unit went through financial crisis and was under BIFR, when BrahMos Aerospace took over the Company in December 2007. The Company has been revived and is functioning with current year order booking of Rs.150Crore.

The annual turnover of the Company is steadily progressing and has crossed Rs.60 Crore in the last three years.

Investment have been made "by Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) and Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). Twenty-five High precision machines have been added, and a new Complex is being constructed in the adjacent Air Force land under the aegis of Defence Ministry.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri K.N. Balagopal in Rajya Sabha today.

PK/NN
(Release ID :75706)


----------



## angeldemon_007

India plans to test-fire 3,000 km range 'Agni-2 Prime' - Brahmand.com


----------



## vijayjha

The Hindu : News / National : Prithvi-II ballistic missile successfully test-fired

Prithvi-II ballistic missile successfully test-fired

Within a span of two days, India demonstrated the reliability of another surface-to-surface missile by successfully test-firing nuclear-weapons capable Prithvi-II ballistic system for its full range of 350 km on Monday.

The nine-metre tall missile, built indigenously by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), was launched 9.00 hrs from Launch Complex-III of the Integrated Test Range, Chandipur, Orissa by the personnel of Strategic Force Command as part of regular user trial.

The missile which was picked up randomly from the production lot met all the mission objectives and closed in onto the pre-designated target in the Bay of Bengal with a high degree of accuracy after a 500-second flight, according to DRDO officials. The Circular Error Probability was (CEP) was a few metres, they added.

A battery of sophisticated radars, electro-optical systems, telemetry stations and a ship located near the target point tracked the entire flight path until its splash down.

The liquid-propelled Prithvi-II is a single stage missile and equipped with sophisticated inertial navigation, control and guidance system. It can carry payload of 500-1,000 kg and has already been inducted into the Armed Forces.

The launch operations were carried out by SFC personnel and supervised by DRDO missile scientists.

Hypersonic Shourya missile was successfully test-fired on Saturday.


----------



## vijayjha

Third generation Nag test-firing in Pokhran soon - The Times of India


Third generation Nag test-firing in Pokhran soon


JAISALMER: The third generation Nag missile's final test will be done in Jaisalmer's Pokhran field firing range next week. The "fire-and-forget" missile has been developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). 

Scientists of DRDO and senior army officers will be present for the trial. There are some corrections done in Nag missile's launch pad. The target-setting of the missile has also been done in range. Nag missile was last tested in July 2010 at the same place. 

Confirming the tests, a DRDO spokesman said there are some technical changes and corrections in the launch pad as per army requirements. The army is satisfied with the performance of Nag Missile. 

"The missile is developed by the Defence R&D Laboratory (DRDL) in Hyderabad. The army is confident of the performance of missile. It has budgeted Rs 335 crore to complete the project," said the spokesman. 

"The Nag, once fired, is guided to hit even a fast-moving tank. In earlier-generation missiles an operator had to guide it all the way, often exposing himself to enemy fire. The world has just a handful of "fire-and-forget" missiles, such as the American Javelin, and the Israeli Spike. The Javelin and the Spike are lighter missiles that can be carried by a soldier. The Nag is a heavier and more powerful designed to operate from vehicles and helicopters. As per sources, that Nag can hit a target in any climate at any time, whether day or night. Nag missiles can hit a target within 4 km. 

The optical guidance system of Nag makes it virtually jam-proof unlike infra-red seekers of the Javelin and the Spike. The indigenous development of an imaging seeker, a highly complex and closely guarded technology, is Nag's biggest advantage. 

This is how the missile operates -- it searches for enemy tanks through thermal imaging telescopes, visibility is same for day & night. Locating a tank, the operator freezes the missile on to a target, a digital snapshot of the target is automatically taken, which serves as a reference image. As the Nag streaks towards the target, at 230 metres per second, the seeker takes repeated snapshots of the target; each one is compared with the reference image, and deviations are translated through on-board algorithms into corrections to the Nag's control fins, which steer the missile precisely at the target. 

The Nag provides its operator with another important tactical advantage. The plume of burning propellant from the tail of most missiles gives away its flight path and allows the target to get behind cover. The Nag, in contrast, is visible only during the first one second of flight, when the missile's booster imparts 90% of the momentum; after that, a sustainer maintains the missile's speed, burning a smokeless propellant that is practically invisible. 

Nag trials were done in on December 26, 2008, July 3, 2009 & August 3, 2009 and last in July 2010. Preparations to test the missile are complete.


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Has anyone heard about a Rafael/DRDO planned 600km-range ALCOM missile ? It will bear resemblance to the French ASMP missile and can be used from any fighter jet, its just like taurus or scalp and will be tested in 2013.*


----------



## Firemaster

angeldemon_007 said:


> *Has anyone heard about a Rafael/DRDO planned 600km-range ALCOM missile ? It will bear resemblance to the French ASMP missile and can be used from any fighter jet, its just like taurus or scalp and will be tested in 2013.*


Noooooo

Is this a new Joint development???


----------



## angeldemon_007

Well i read about it on trishulblog but if its true then it will be great. I mean we have a requirement for such missile and i really hope it is true.


----------



## SajeevJino

What About Bhramos and Akash......


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
What about them ?


----------



## LiberalAtheist

i heard the Agni 2 prime was to be tested before the 10th of november has this happened yet or will it happen soon?


----------



## tatasteel

Agni II Prime to be tested again



Missile technologists of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) are reaching Wheeler Island off the coast of Orissa for the launch of India's Agni II Prime missile on November 15. The missile will take off from a specially designed truck and, if the flight is successful, it will target an area 3,000 km away in the Bay of Bengal.

The missile engineers are looking forward to the Agni II Prime launch after the successful flights of Shourya, Prithivi-II and Agni-II missiles in the last week of September this year.

However, they are keeping their fingers crossed because the maiden flight of Agni-II Prime in December 2010 had failed. The flight ended abruptly after a problem in the control system of the first stage of the missile, which occurred during the lift-off.

NO CHANGE

There is no change in the configuration of the Agni II Prime to be launched on November 15 and the missile that failed last December.

The missile engineers said: &#8220;We had a problem last time. We have identified the problem and taken precautions to stabilise the whole system. We have introduced a lot of redundancies to take care of the anomalies that may occur during the flight,&#8221; they added.

Agni-II Prime is a two-stage surface-to-surface missile that aims at filling the gap in the ranges between Agni-II and Agni-III. While Agni-II can take out targets 2,000 km away, Agni-III can travel a distance of 3,000 km to 3,500 km.

All the three are strategic missiles that can carry nuclear warheads. But test flights like these carry conventional explosives. Agni-II Prime is 20 metres long and weighs 17 tonnes. This time it will carry a warhead weighing 800 kg instead of the normal 1,000 kg. &#8220;We are aiming to go for range of 3,000 km this time,&#8221; a DRDO official said. The Advanced Missile Laboratory, Hyderabad, has designed and developed the missile.

The DRDO has also developed the Agni-V, the most powerful missile in India's arsenal. Agni-V, which will carry a nuclear warhead, can aim at places 5,000 km away. The motors of its three stages have undergone successful tests at a facility at Jagdalpur in Chhattisgarh. Its maiden flight may take place in December 2011 or January/February 2012. 
sorry cant post the link coz it doesnt allow me to do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptltejas

Nirbhay when this stuff will be tested and inducted Yaar. Hell with delays.


----------



## Agent_47

*3.000 km range Agni-II Prime to be tested on 15 November *

Missile technologists of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) are readying for a test-firing of the intermediate range ballistic missile, Agni-II Prime, from Wheeler's Island off the coast of Orissa on 15 November.

The missile is designed to achieve a range of 3,000 km.

The Prime's launch takes place after a series of successful flights of the Shourya, Prithivi-II and Agni-II missiles in the last week of September this year.

This particular test has the scientists on tenterhooks as the maiden launch of Agni-II Prime in December 2010 had failed. The flight ended abruptly after a problem in the control system of the first stage of the missile, which occurred during the lift-off.

The Agni-II is a critical link in the chain for DRDO missile scientists as India's intercontinental ballistic missile, the Agni-V, will derive most of its sub-systems from Agni-II Prime.

The Agni-V would be capable of hitting targets at a distance of 5,000 km.

As for the Agni-II Prime, scientist said there would be no change in the configuration of the missile to be launched on 15 November from the missile that failed last December.

According to DRDO sources, they had identified the problem that occurred last time and had taken due precautions.

Agni-II Prime, a two-stage surface-to-surface missile, fills the gap in the ranges between Agni-II and Agni-III. While Agni-II can take out targets 2,000 km away, Agni-III can travel a distance of 3,500 km.

All the three are strategic missiles that can carry nuclear warheads.

The missile has been designed and developed by the Advanced Missile Laboratory, Hyderabad.

The motors of the three stages of the Agni-V have undergone successful tests at a facility at Jagdalpur in Chhattisgarh.

The maiden flight of the Agni-V is scheduled for December 2011 or January/February 2012

domain-b.com : 3.000 km range Agni-II Prime to be tested on 15 November


----------



## Nirvana

^^ Good News....


----------



## Chinese2333

&#21360;&#24230;&#20154;&#21457;&#30340;&#24086;&#23376;&#65311;&#65311;&#37027;&#22238;&#19981;&#22238;&#30340;&#27809;&#20160;&#20040;&#24517;&#35201;&#12290;


----------



## Nirvana

^^ translate


----------



## ptltejas

Nirvana said:


> ^^ translate


 

Indians made the post? ? It will not fall for nothing necessary.


----------



## SinoChallenger

tatasteel said:


> However, they are keeping their fingers crossed because the maiden flight of Agni-II Prime in December 2010 had failed. The flight ended abruptly after a problem in the *control system of the first stage of the missile*, which occurred during the lift-off.


That's pretty sad. India's can't get even the first stage on a liquid fueled rocket to work properly. The "fine art" of ballistic missiles is maintaining accuracy over long distances and advanced navigation technology like atomic clocks, celestial guidance, etc. If the test last year failed because of something as simple and basic as first stage booster, India is way far behind.

I doubt Agni-2 will be operational before 2015 at the earliest.


----------



## DALAI LAMA 4477

SinoChallenger said:


> That's pretty sad. India's can't get even the first stage on a liquid fueled rocket to work properly. The "fine art" of ballistic missiles is maintaining accuracy over long distances and advanced navigation technology like atomic clocks, celestial guidance, etc. If the test last year failed because of something as simple and basic as first stage booster, India is way far behind.
> 
> I doubt Agni-2 will be operational before 2015 at the earliest.


plz dont worry about agn i2 operationalization ,plz worry about agni 5 (C**** killer) ,well agni 2 & 3 would be inducted by 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kursed

Looking to add more lethal firepower to its arsenal, India is planning to test fire its latest 1000-km range sub-sonic land attack cruise missile Nirbhay early next year.

Nirbhay will be a terrain hugging, stealthy missile capable of delivering multiple warheads as per mission requirements.

"We are looking to test-fire the new sub-sonic cruise missile in the first quarter of 2012. The Nirbhay will be a new state-of-the-art missile," DRDO officials told PTI here.

With its range of 1,000 Km, the missile has longer reach than Pakistan's Hatf-7 Babur missile, which claims to have a range of 700 km.

The missile is being developed by the Advanced Systems Laboratory under the DRDO.

Sources said the missile will be sleeker than other similar weapon systems that are operational with different countries.

The Nirbhay will be India's second cruise missile after the 300 km range BrahMos, which is a supersonic system. The missile can be launched from multiple launchers and will be inducted into all the three services.

Source: DNA


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Barak-II NG, an Indo-Israel JV, will launch in early 2012. 
To have 70 km range, its called LRSAM for Navy, MRSAM in Army and SRSAM in IAF.

Agni-V Undergoing Integration Presently, To Debut in 2012

DRDO chief.


----------



## Nirvana




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Greater China

*India to test long-range ICBM Agni V*

People's Daily Online | November 21, 2011

India will test the Agni-V intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) within the next three months, in hopes of joining an elite club of nations that have ICBMs with a strike range well beyond 5,500 kilometers, according to a Nov. 17 report by The Times of India.

Furthermore, India's Defense Research and Development Organization disclosed that it is stepping up development of multiple independently targeted re-entry vehicles.


----------



## Jason bourne

in feb which is the test site for AGNI5 ?


----------



## jha

If a certain GUPTA is to be believed...BRAHMOS Block-3 has a range of 550 Km....


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
r u talking about trishulblog ??


----------



## jha

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> r u talking about trishulblog ??



Yes Sir...Visited the defence sites after a long time and got this barking news there...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

Guys has Shaurya missile enter into production ???


----------



## Ammyy

angeldemon_007 said:


> Guys has Shaurya missile enter into production ???



Many times DRDO chief disclose this


----------



## BoB's

Missile to get smarter & lighter with onboard desi chip.




> Indian missiles are set to go lighter and smarter with the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) on the verge of launching a System on Chip (SOC) component, to be embedded on to the onboard computer (OBC). The SOC will give a tech advantage to the scientists to either increase the range of the missile or the warhead, depending upon the mission. The processing speed also will go up by 6-7 times with SOC.
> 
> A five-member team of young scientists with average nine years of experience are eagerly waiting for the final product, which will replace the PCB-based hardware consisting of various integrated components (IC) on single board. A missile typically carries huge number of such ICs making the total weight of the OBC close to 4-5 kilograms. The SOC with its power supply unit and connecters will weigh less than 200 grams.
> 
> DRDO scientists claim that it will be for the first time India will equip its missiles with such state-of-the-art component, though the US, Israel and China have made inroads in similar technologies. SOC will be a match-box size unit with high computing intense application and very low power requirement. The efficiency of the missile will also be increased by many folds.
> S K Ray, Director, Research Centre Imarat (RCI), tells Express that miniatirisation of systems makes the missile high-performance in nature. &#8220;Smaller avionics means, more options for warhead with more propulsion. Ours chips can be used for avionics applications in future too and we have a huge cost advantage having made them indigenously. It will be an integral part of all future navigation and homing guidance seekers,&#8221; says Ray.
> 
> DRDO hopes to get the first block of SOCs in December and later test it the on short-range air-to-air Astra missile by mid-2012. Astra &#8211; a BVR (Beyond Visual Range) missile &#8211; will be initially integrated with Su-30 MKI and later on Tejas and MiG-29.
> 
> B H V S Narayana Murthy, Director, Real-Time Embedded Computers, RCI, says that the might of India&#8217;s futuristic missiles will largely depend on miniaturization of onboard systems. &#8220;The key developing smaller and efficient components and India is in striking distance in achieving this. Tactical missiles will be the biggest beneficiaries and we are now aiming to standardize and offer SOC to more platforms in future,&#8221; Murthy said.
> 
> The SOC is a project being undertaken by RCI, jointly with the Advanced Numerical Research and Analysis Group (ANURAG) &#8211; both DRDO labs based in Hyderabad. The Real-Time Embedded Computer Directorate under RCI has tasked the SOC development to its Very Large Scale Integration (VLSI) wing. Though the Rs 32-crore project was sanctioned in December 2005, with a four-year deadline to deliver the product, sources attribute the slippage of two years to the technology challenges involved in developing low-power SOCs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Industries must propel India's missile projects: DRDL chief | Minimum 2 vendors must be chosen for every project | DRDO should not put unrealistic targets






DRDL Director P. Venugopalan was very candid during a one-to-one with Express



> Hit by delays and accusations of being a 'non-delivering' unit from the Services and the media, India's Defence and Research and Development Oragnisation (DRDO) seems to have finally woken up. The opening up of the defence sector and the touchdown of more players into the arena, have probably got them closer to the truth that they need the massive backing of India's public and private industries, to bail them out of the slow-syndrome.
> PART-3
> P Venugopalan, Director, of Hyderabad-based Defence Research and Development Laboratory (DRDL) tells Express that the DRDO needs multiple agencies to propel the missile programmes. Be it strategic or tactical in nature, we want more agencies in India to absorb the technologies and produce the missiles in large numbers. Private industry should come into missile technologies in a big way. The success of Akash missile system is a classic example of private sector participation. We have no production mandate, except in strategic missiles," he said. Currently, the tactical missiles are produced in bulk by Hyderbad-based Bharat Dynamics Limited.
> Venugopalan said that a minimum of two vendors will have to be identified for every project. "This will ensure quality and on-time deliveries. We want to be a major player, where ever there's a joint development. We have the confidence now. Joint development has minimum risk too," he said.
> Batting for automated manufacturing technologies in missile production, the DRDO's 'Outstanding Scientist' said that a fast-track line production should come to the fore. "We can't fund the private sector in a big way as the government policies don't allow us now. We should be given the freedom to chose between private and public sector in a transparent manner. The Indian Space Research Organisation does it. Some guidelines can be put in to identify private industries so as to evaluate their capabilities. Hand-holding is the key and we are ready to travel a long way with the industries," he said.
> When asked why DRDO's missile programmes were always running behind the schedules, Venugopalan felt the need for a new thought-process while planning missile production. "We tend to give short-time schedules and this needs to be changed. Right now we don't have a choice to go for multiple agencies. Private industries want firm orders as the investments are huge. Development and production planning has to be concurrent. Our development cycle is shortening. The change in defence policy also has also helped," he said.
> He said the Services have started to repose faith in DRDO, from a 'no-faith scenario' of the past. "From a time when the DRDO was highly mistrusted, there's a sudden change in the way people and Services look at us. We can't put unrealistic targets. Next 10 years, more than 10,000 tactical missiles need to produced at a cost of Rs 80,000 crore. The only way to get deliveries on time and good will is to get into a production tie-up with major industry partners. Industry must have a strong R&D group too," he said.
> He wanted the government to get a long-term commitment from the Services, while ordering home-grown systems. "There are lots of problems with the life-cycle support for the imported missiles," he said


----------



## BoB's

TERMINAL GUIDANCE: Made in India seekers dressed up for fire play 


> Missile scientists of Research Centre Imarat (RCI) in Hyderabad are ready with studs that will sit pretty on the nose of India's future missiles. These Made in India studs  popularly known as radar seekers  ensure terminal guidance and single-shot kill probability (SSKP) for the missiles. It is now confirmed that a long-range anti-ballistic missile seeker is currently cajoled before it's unleashed for India's big-ticket spit-fire show  Programme Air Defence (AD).
> Scientists who might have been given a brief not to revel much to this 'Express-Seeker', shared in bits and pieces that the new seeker will undergo tests in 2012 before getting onboard Programme AD, during exo-atmospheric intercepts. A milli-metric wave, all-weather capability seeker was recently successfully flight-tested on anti-tank Nag missile. Currently, both seekers (against a battle tanks and against missiles\aircraft) are undergoing a series of tests to prove its performance in a simulated environment and could be launched in a missile within one year, sources said.
> A seeker eats up 60 per cent of a missile's cost and the transmitter polishes off a major chunk of a seeker's cost. We are in the development phase and are making six seekers. The current tests include performance in temperature, vibration, shock and HILS (hardware in loop simulation). The range of the seeker depends upon the diameter of the antenna. The seeker dimension largely depends upon the target, which is small for an aircraft and large for a missile. What is most crucial is whether a seeker can deliver SSKP, sources said.
> The Radar Seeker Test Facility (RASTEF) at RCI resembles a Hollywood recording studio with the anechoic chamber sure to stun a first-time visitor. Seekers in the next five years would have electronic beam steering, configurable processors so that it can take on a variety of targets. They could work in dense electromagnetic environment, networked environment and carry out multiple functions of the missile like fuzing. Further down the line there would be seekers working in different electromagnetic bands of operation to beat deception as well as improve accuracies, sources said.
> Currently the world leaders in missile seekers are Agat (Russia), Thales (France), Raytheon, Boeing (US)and Felex (Italy). It is a worthy wait as India masters the art of making seekers  one of the most denied missile technologies in the world. The cost of an imported seeker is Rs 2 crore and upwards and the Indian version is claimed to be 60-70 per cent lesser.
> A technology denied, is a technology derived? Well, India might be almost there!


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
I think we need to put some more money on seeker development or we should just go on and purchase a smaller company may be Agat or Felex. I think some Israeli company must have the expertise and we should either set up a JV or buy it up.


----------



## praveen007

*TERMINAL GUIDANCE: Made in India
seekers dressed up for fire play*
.
.
*Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: TERMINAL GUIDANCE: Made in India seekers dressed up for fire play
.
.*
++




.
.
Bangalore/Hyderabad: Missile scientists of Research Centre Imarat (RCI) in Hyderabad are ready with studs that will sit pretty on the nose of India's future missiles. *These Made in India studs &#8211; popularly known as radar seekers &#8211; ensure terminal guidance and single-shot kill probability (SSKP) for the missiles. It is now confirmed that a long-range anti-ballistic missile seeker is currently cajoled before it's unleashed for India's big-ticket spit-fire show &#8211; Programme Air Defence (AD). 
Scientists who might have been given a brief not to revel much to this 'Express-Seeker', shared in bits and pieces that the new seeker will undergo tests in 2012 before getting onboard Programme AD, during exo-atmospheric intercepts. A milli-metric wave, all-weather capability seeker was recently successfully flight-tested on anti-tank Nag missile. &#8220;Currently, both seekers (against a battle tanks and against missiles\aircraft) are undergoing a series of tests to prove its performance in a simulated environment and could be launched in a missile within one year,&#8221;* sources said.
A seeker eats up 60 per cent of a missile's cost and the transmitter polishes off a major chunk of a seeker's cost. *&#8220;We are in the development
phase and are making six seekers. The current tests include performance in temperature, vibration, shock and HILS (hardware in loop simulation). The range of the seeker depends upon the diameter of the antenna. The seeker dimension largely depends upon the target, which is small for an aircraft and large for a missile. What is most crucial is whether a seeker can deliver SSKP,&#8221;* sources said.
The Radar Seeker Test Facility (RASTEF) at RCI resembles a Hollywood recording studio with the anechoic chamber sure to stun a first-time visitor.
Seekers *in the next five years would have
electronic beam steering, configurable processors so that it can take on a variety of targets. &#8220;They could work in dense electromagnetic environment, networked environment and carry out multiple functions of the missile like fuzing.
Further down the line there would be seekers working in different electromagnetic bands of operation to beat deception as well as improve accuracies,&#8221; sources said.
Currently the world leaders in missile seekers are Agat (Russia), Thales (France), Raytheon, Boeing (US)and Felex (Italy). It is a worthy wait as India masters the art of making seekers &#8211; one of the most denied missile technologies in the world.*
The cost of an imported seeker is Rs 2 crore and upwards and the Indian version is claimed to be 60-70 per cent lesser.
A technology denied, is a technology derived?
.
Well, India might be almost there!.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## kuttahukthu

hmm, good information great source, put more details


----------



## White Lightning

*India Tests Ballistic Missile Interceptor*





*India has test-fired a domestically developed interceptor missile capable of destroying ballistic missiles, the Hindustan Times reported on Friday.*

The Advanced Air Defense (AAD) interceptor missile was fired from Wheeler Island off the coast of Odisha in eastern India early on Friday and destroyed the target.

The target was a modified surface-to-surface short-range ballistic missile Prithvi, which was fired from the Chandipur range located some 70 km away from Wheeler Island across the sea.

&#8220;The interceptor directly hit the target and destroyed it,&#8221; S.P. Dash, the director of the Integrated Test Range at Chandipur, was quoted as saying.

The test was aimed at developing India's multi-layer Ballistic Missile Defense (BMD) system. The last time India successfully tested an AAD interceptor missile was on March 6, 2011.

Source: NEW DELHI, 10 February 2012 - RIA Novosti News (RIA Novosti) & XAIRFORCES - Aviation Society

Photo: India has test-fired a domestically developed interceptor missile capable of destroying ballistic missiles (Photo by © AFP/ HO / Ministry of Defence)


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*IBNLive : Saurav Jha's Blog : Propfan engine for DRDO's Nirbhay cruise missile?*


It is often remarked that the only thing missing in India's missile portfolio is a subsonic cruise missile akin to the BGM-109G Tomahawk ground launched cruise missile (GLCM) deployed by the Americans in the eighties. Fortunately, 2012 seems to be the year when this is set to change with several reports of DRDO's Nirbhay being shortly unveiled. One report is particularly noteworthy - TS Subramanian's 'Nirbhay likely to be testfired in April' in this Wednesday's The Hindu.

The story talks about the Nirbhay being a two-stage missile with the second stage powered by a turboprop engine. While the first part is simple enough - the two stages are obviously a reference to the solid booster (which is the 'first stage') used by the Nirbhay when it is launched from the ground; it is the second 'salient feature' that bothered me, i.e the part about the Nirbhay being powered by a turboprop engine during the cruise phase.

Cruise missiles in their 80-year history (considering the WW2 Luftwaffe V-I flying bomb as the first true cruise missile) have been powered by pulsejets, ramjets, turbojets and turbofans with the last two being the propulsive configuration of choice for missiles in Nirbhay's category, but never really by turboprops, unless of course you consider the MQ-9 Reaper to be a cruise missile, during a one-way suicide mission!

Assuming that the turboprop reference is not a typo there is one possibility that may be the real source of this reported feature. Certain experimental designs in the past have used propfans (also known as open flux rotor jet engines) to propel cruise missiles. In the last decade there were reports of a variant of the the latest generation of subsonic Russian cruise missiles of the Kh-101/102 family being propelled by a propfan .

Although it was later mentioned that this effort had been cancelled in 2000. Prior to this, the Americans had tried out propfan configurations on a tomahawk-like design under the long-range conventional standoff weapon (LRCSW) program spearheaded by NASA in 1989.

The attractiveness of propfans stems from the fact that they combine a gas turbine engine with propeller technology in a much more efficient way than turboprops do. Propfans thereby approximate the speed performance of turbofans while exhibiting fuel economy better than that of turboprops. A propfan powered Nirbhay therefore ties in well with the missile's loiter capability emphasized in the report.

Thus there is a possibility that the turboprop propulsive unit reported by The Hindu may actually be a misunderstood reference to a propfan engine. And if it is indeed a turboprop engine akin to an aircraft's that the Nirbhay possesses, then the missile in all probability will turn out to be very different from what it has been imagined by observers to be thus far. Either way, we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> And if it is indeed a turboprop engine akin to an aircraft's that the Nirbhay possesses, then the missile in all probability will turn out to be very different from what it has been imagined by observers to be thus far. Either way, we'll find out soon enough.


Thats true....It will become more like a UAV just like Israeli Harop


----------



## BoB's

Agni-5 to be test-fired next month: DRDO Chief



> India will soon enter the elite club of nations having the Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM) capability with the Agni-5 getting ready for its first test launch next month. "The first flight of the Agni-V missile is likely to take place next month," DRDO Chief V K Saraswat said here today. The agency is in the final stages of integration of the missile and its components taking place in a DRDO lab in Hyderabad and the equipment required to study the flight of the missile and its accuracy are being put in place. Preparations are also in full swing at the test facility in Wheeler island and other labs which will participate in the launch. Saraswat while talking to reporters earlier this month had said that all the development and industry partners participating in the programme will be present during the first test flight of the missile to witness the test launch. DRDO plans to conduct more such tests of the missile over the next one year after studying and analysing the parameters achieved in each subsequent trial. On the timeline fixed for fully developing the Agni-5, Saraswat had said that another one year of testing will be involved. In November last year, DRDO had successfully test fired the 3,500 km range Agni-4 missile giving muscle to India's deterrent capability against the military adversaries


----------



## Yeti

*BrahMos fully operational with 2 Army regiments*

New Delhi: Indigenously developed BrahMos cruise missile system having a strike range of 290 kms, has become fully operational with two regiments of the Indian Army, government told the Rajya Sabha on Wednesday.

In a written reply, Defence Minister A K Antony said, 

The flight trial was carried out on March 4, 2012 by the Second Regiment of the BrahMos Army Unit for operationalisation of the regiment in desert warfare, after training of the personnel.

"With this test firing, the BrahMos Missile System is fully operational with two regiments of the Army," he said.


He was asked whether the BrahMos missile was test fired and its details thereof.

Informing the House on the test firing conducted by Army, the Defence Minister said, "BrahMos Missile System with launchers, mobile command post with its control and communication systems had been fully deployed by the Army in operational mode and the missile was fired".

Replying to a question on indigenous production of defence equipment, Antony said the defence public sector units are taking various initiatives to encourage indigenous participation in defence production and to widen the defence industrial base.


"These include development of indigenous vendors, registration of new vendors, policy initiative for greater private sector participation and outsourcing in their production programme," he said.


----------



## born

Any news on Nirbhay . There was some news about nirbhay to be tested in april.


----------



## punjabimunda32

born said:


> Any news on Nirbhay . There was some news about nirbhay to be tested in april.



its ready man can happen anytime. it will be soon after agni 5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> The poster below shows the terminal radar sensor for the supersonic ALCM/ASCM (Nirbhay?) being developed by the DRDOs ASL. Needless to say, this very sensor is also very likely to be on board the Prahaar NLOS-BSM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Crucial tests of three Agni missiles soon - South India - Orissa - ibnlive*


BALASORE: Preparations are on at the Wheelers Island off the Odisha coast for a series of tests of three Agni missiles, including the maiden test of India&#8217;s longest-range ballistic missile Agni-5. They will be held shortly. Prior to the first development trial of 5,000-km range Agni-5, the DRDO has planned to conduct two user trials of 700-km range Agni-1 and 2,000-km range Agni-2 missile.
As India is attempting its first intercontinental missile test, scientists are leaving no stone unturned for a successful mission. A defence official said the three missiles would require three separate range configurations.
Hence, they would be test-fired on three occasions between April 18 and April 25.
&#8220;Earlier we have tested missiles with the longest 3,500-km range (Agni-3).
For the first time we would conduct trial for 5,000-km range.
We would first test Agni-1 and then Agni-2 before going for Agni-5,&#8221; he said.
The DRDO is excited for the threestage A-5 missile as its successful launch would propel India to join the elite league of nations like the US, the UK, China, France and Russia, which have inter-continental ballistic missiles (ICBM).
The 17-metre tall missile with a diametre of two metres, weighs around 50 tonnes.
It can carry a nuclear warhead weighing nearly 1,000 kg and also carries multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles (MITRV) capable of delivering multiple warheads at different targets at long distances.
The canister-launched solid-fuelled Agni-5 is crucial for India&#8217;s nuclear deterrence position in the world as whole of China comes under its strike range, though the latter&#8217;s arsenal armed with missiles like 11,200-km range Dong Feng-31A is capable of hitting any Indian city.
On the other hand, the Pakistanspecific Agni-1 missile, which weighs around 12 tonnes can carry both conventional and nuclear payload of about 1,000 kg.
It can blast off from both road and rail mobile launchers.
It is a useful missile for the Army.
The missile was first tested on January 25, 2002 and inducted into Indian Army in 2004.
Similarly, the 2000-km range twostage Agni-II missile is designed to carry &#8216;special weapons&#8217; nuclear payload of over 1,000 kg.
It is always in a readyto- fire mode and can be launched within 15 minutes.
Programme Director of Agni missiles and Chief Controller (Missiles and Strategic Systems) Avinash Chander said the exact dates of the tests have not been finalised yet. &#8220;The tests would be conducted one after another once the integration process is complete and range is ready,&#8221; he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LiberalAtheist

expect it to be test fired soon it will look something like this


----------



## angeldemon_007

Does anybody knows the speed of Agni 5 ???


----------



## Dharmachakra

angeldemon_007 said:


> Does anybody knows the speed of Agni 5 ???



You will never get to know the exact or near range for the speed of any strategic missiles. And In India, its like a sky falling down.

Even the ranges, payloads and other specs are only for public consumption purpose and to let others guesstimate.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

PunjabiSidhu said:


> expect it to be test fired soon it will look something like this



We have no idea how Nirbhay will look like.

That image is of a Tomahawk Missile someone modified.


----------



## Thomas

congrats on the Agni V launch.

BBC News - Home

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## holysaturn

India all set to develop reusable rockets: DRDO 
Press Trust of India



New Delhi: After the successful launch of Agni-V Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM), India is all set to develop reusable rockets which will combine the technologies of both ballistic and cruise missiles.
As part of plans to develop reusable ballistic missiles, Defence Research and Development Organisation will test indigenously developed scram jet engine next year, DRDO Chief VK Saraswat said in an interview to Doordarshan.
"We have propulsion technology, we have re-entry technologies, we have the technology which can take a re-entry system which will deliver a payload and have yet another re-entry system which will bring the missile back when it re-enters the atmosphere on its return journey," he said.

"We have demonstrated the performance of a scram jet engine operating at Mach six speed (six times the speed of sound)," he said.
On the range of Agni-V missile which was successfully test-fired recently off Odisha coast, the DRDO chief said with moderate modifications, "it can be extended to any range which is of our interest."
On technological capability available with the agency, he said, "DRDO has built the necessary technologies, production infrastructure and design capability for developing a booster or a sustainer... We have the capability to develop a re-entry nose cone which can withstand higher temperature and velocity."
*Reacting to reports that India does not possess sufficient indigenous technology for missile guidance systems, Saraswat said Agni-V has used a completely indigenous and high precision missile guidance system with "0.001 degrees of per hour accuracy."*
On criticism that DRDO sometimes does not live up to expectations, he said the agency was as good as its counterparts in advanced countries.
"Light Combat Aircraft (LCA), F-18 and Eurofighter took similar number of years and cost wise they were three times more than what we have put in our LCA," he said.
On development of Kaveri engine, Saraswat said it too has performed well and was, "flown an IL-76 aircraft in Russia, 55 hours of successful flight... We are going to upgrade it so that it can be used in India's LCA Mark-II and future systems."
India all set to develop reusable rockets: DRDO - India News - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Does anybody knows about an air-launched hypersonic nuclear capable missile named " Air launched article " ? This missile has a range of 200km and is built specifically for Su30mki. This missile comes under the K-series (Like k-15, k-4 etc).*

The secret 'K' missile family : The Big Story News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptltejas

by shuntmaster in http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/149756-explained-significance-agni-4-agni-5-a.html


----------



## sudhir007

Parliament hails launch of Agni-V

Parliament today hailed the successful launch of the nuclear capable, 5000 km range Agni-V missile, which propelled India into an elite group of nations possessing such advanced technology.

The Lok Sabha and the Rajya Sabha lauded defence scientists for their feat, which incidentally took place on the anniversary of the launch of India's first satellite 'Aryabhatta' into space.

"The surface-to-surface missile having a strike range of 5000 km is hailed as a major leap forward in India's missile technology and military deterrent capabilities," Lok Sabha Speaker Meira Kumar said.

In the Rajya Sabha, Chairman Hamid Ansari congratulated scientists and engineers associated with the project

"They have made us feel proud by their remarkable achievement," Ansari said amid thumping of desks by members.

On April 12, India successfully test-fired Agni-V from Wheeler Island off the Odisha coast. With this, India has joined the elite and exclusive Long-Range Ballistic Missile (LRBM) club of select countries.

"The credit for this historic achievement undoubtedly goes to our scientific community particularly those working with DRDO," Ansari said.

Both the Houses also extended their good wishes to elected representatives of Panchayat and Panchayati Raj Institutions on 'National Panchayati Raj Divas', which falls today.


----------



## jha

*Ukraine on Brink of Missile Deal with India*



> *Ukraine is close to signing one of its biggest ever defense deals for air-to-air missiles with India, according to Russian media reports.*
> 
> Nezavisimaya Gazeta says the deal for R-27 missiles, worth hundreds of thousands of dollars, is in the final stages and is waiting for approval from the Ukrainian leadership.
> 
> *The Vympel R-27 (AA-10 Alamo) missile is a medium-to-long-range air-to-air missile developed by the Soviet Union. It is similar to U.S. AIM-7 Sparrow.
> 
> The missile comes in infrared-homing (R-27T), semi-active-radar-homing (R-27R), and active-radar-homing (R-27AE) versions. It would be fitted to Indias MiG-29, Su-27 and Su-30 fighter jets.*
> 
> While the deal has not been confirmed officially, the paper quotes a source close to Ukraines national security and defense council, saying both nations are sensitive to Russian concerns over the deal and want to make sure that it would not irritate Moscow.
> 
> Tensions between Kiev and Moscow could arise later because if the deal is successful, India may want to buy other weaponry from Ukraine, entering a market dominated by Russia, defense analysts quoted by the paper said.
> Some industry experts believe Moscow would not oppose the deal as the Ukrainian company is the only manufacturer of these missiles, although Russian firms supply some components for R-27.
> 
> The R-27 was originally designed by Vympel, a Russian missile design bureau, in the 1980s. Vympel is now part of Russia's Tactical Missiles Corporation, which now produces successor weapons to R-27.
> 
> Artem, a Ukrainian arms firm involved in R-27 production in Ukraine, could not be reached for comment.
> Ukrainian R-27s displayed by the Artem and Arsenal companies at the Moscow air show in 2011 featured what the makers claimed were upgraded seekers. Arsenal said it had developed a new infra-red seeker for the R-27 extending its detection range from 18 km to 30 km.
> 
> *New Delhi showed interest at the recent DEFEXPO-2012 arms show in Ukrainian anti-tank missiles and new engines for Mi-family helicopters produced by the Ukrainian Motor Sich company, according to Ukrainian officials*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

jha said:


> *Ukraine on Brink of Missile Deal with India*



need a seperate thread me feels..


----------



## jha

R-27 variants..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Agni-V trials in final configuration to begin early next year | idrw.org

The first of the six flight trials of India&#8217; longest range ballistic missile, Agni-V, in its final quick-reaction configuration, providing a canister-launch capability, will be held in early 2013.

While in Thursday&#8217;s successful maiden flight, the three-stage missile blasted off from a rail mobile launcher at Wheeler Island, the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has already made a lot of progress to meet the Army&#8217;s requirement to provide a canister-based launch from a road mobile vehicle.

With the mission validating the design of Agni-V, the next step is to provide the canister-launch capability, Avinash Chander Chief Controller, R&D, (Missiles and Strategic Systems), DRDO, told The Hindu. Pointing out that canister-launch capability was already demonstrated for 700 km range Shourya missile and BrahMos cruise missile, he said &#8220;those technologies will get up-scaled.&#8221;

&#8220;With canister, you can virtually stop and launch.&#8221; Operational flexibility would increase multi-fold, reducing the reaction time, he added.

Missile ejection tests

Mr. Chander said the DRDO had set up a facility for &#8220;missile ejection tests&#8221; at Shamirpet near Hyderabad, for carrying out a canister-launch simulation by placing a dummy missile. The first road mobile launcher being produced by the private industry would be ready next month and the missile ejections tests would begin from June.

With the Agni-V missile scheduled to be inducted into the Army in the next few years, he said, six flight tests, including three pre-induction trials, would be conducted.

Workhorse

V.G. Sekaran, Director, Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL), which designed and developed the missile, said Agni-V would be the workhorse in the years to come.

Referring to the successful launch, he said this was the first time that the maiden flight took place within three years of starting the design for any missile of the DRDO.

The ASL had developed the solid propulsion system, including the composite rocket motor casings for the second and third stages and the carbon-carbon composite heat shields for the missile&#8217;s re-entry vehicle.

Stating that the DRDO would develop &#8220;intelligent&#8221; and &#8220;manoeuvring&#8221; warheads for futuristic missiles, Mr. Chander said: &#8220;You have to upgrade weapons. We can&#8217;t afford to relax.&#8221;

The intelligent warheads would be capable of assessing the risk while in flight and take evasive counter-measures.

&#8220;Those are warheads of tomorrow and the work has to start today.&#8221;


----------



## tatasteel

Dr. VK Saraswat, Scientific Adviser to Defence Minister. Photo by T. Narayan.
Days after the milestone first test of India&#8217;s strategic ballistic missile Agni-V, Scientific Adviser to the Defence Minister Dr Vijay Kumar Saraswat sat down for a detailed interview with Senior Editor Sandeep Unnithan. The DRDO chief explains why the missile is a technological breakthrough and how it gives India the capability to target satellites in space.


Why is the Agni-V different from the previous Agni missiles?


VKS: Agni-V is a completely new missile system. It is a 21st-century missile because of the technologies used and a game changer because of its strategic deterrence value. The missile went from drawing board to launch pad in just over three years. The government sanctioned the Agni-V project in December 2008. We began design work on it in April 2009. The missile was on the launch pad on March 14, 2012 and launched five days later.


What are the new technologies that the DRDO has developed for this missile?

VKS: Agni-V has taken us to a new level of technological maturity. This missile is entirely different from the Agni 3 and 4. The second and third stage booster of the missile are made entirely of composites. The third stage is a new booster that we developed. It is the lowest end of the tapered cone that ends with the warhead. That itself, in terms of composites, is a breakthrough. The navigation system is highly accurate. Don&#8217;t forget that this missile travels at over Mach 20 in its terminal stage. Both the ring laser gyros (a device that measures the orientation of the missile and helps in inertial navigation) and the accelerometer (which measures the missile&#8217;s rate of acceleration) are indigenously developed as part of the indigenous ballistic missile defence (BMD) programme. We also proved redundancies of our new onboard navigation system. A backup navigation system that was less accurate but more robust was put in place. This navigation system was supported by a unique fault tolerance software that we installed in the missile. The re-entry nose cone that contains the warhead had to be completely redesigned with new material and resins. This is because when the missile re-enters the atmosphere, it is hurtling towards the ground at over 20 times the speed of sound. Friction on the nose cone causes temperatures in excess of 2000 degrees centigrade. This system had to be proved on the ground and that was a major technological development for us.

We are also working on a canister-launched system for the Agni-V. We have designed a canister that can eject the 50-tonne missile 50 metres in the air and fire the first stage. The canister will allow us to store the missile for ten years with no maintenance. The missile will be carried on railcars and on a 12×12 road-mobile truck. Carrying the missile on a road-mobile launcher is better because it is more flexible, you just need some level ground to launch it. The first launch of the A5 was from a railcar, we hope it will subsequently be fired from road-mobile launchers.

Costs and production of the Agni-V? There is a concern that you will not be able to produce more than one or two missiles a year.


VKS: The A5 costs approximately Rs 50 crore per missile. We will need two more tests before starting serial production after two years. The DRDO is working with production agencies for this. All I can tell you is that we will produce more than just 1 or 2 missiles a year


What were the challenges posed in tracking such a long-range missile?

VKS: The Agni-V required a different range deployment. The range of over 5,000 km meant the missile would land north of Antartica. That meant the ships tracking the launch would have to sail nearly a fortnight before the launch window. We had a slight difficulty in that all our tracking systems are ship and shore-based. We don&#8217;t have airborne sensors. We needed three ships to track the launch: two near the splashdown and one to track the mid-course correction. The ships are due to return on April 30 or, 11 days after the missile test. We have a highly integrated tracking range comprising 15 sensors, seven radars and seven telemetry systems. They did an admirable job of tracking the missile flight in real time.


Does DRDO have the capability of destroying satellites in space?

VKS: Today, India has all the building blocks for an anti-satellite system in place.

We don&#8217;t want to weaponise space but the building blocks should be in place. Because you may come to a time when you may need it. Today, I can say that all the building blocks (for an ASAT weapon) are in place. A little fine tuning may be required but we will do that electronically. We will not do a physical test (actual destruction of a satellite) because of the risk of space debris affecting other satellites.

How did you develop these ASAT capabilities?


VKS: There are a few essential parameters in intercepting satellites. You should have the ability to track an orbiting satellite in space, launch a missile towards it and finally have a kill vehicle that actually homes in to physically destroy it.

We have a Long Range Tracking Radar (LRTR) used in the Ballistic Missile Defence Programme that has a range of over 600 km. We will increase the range to 1,400 km allowing us to track satellites in orbit.

It is far more difficult to intercept ballistic missiles than it is to intercept satellites. Satellites follow a predictive path. Once you track a satellite, you will know its path.

In the BMD project, we track and intercept a 0.1 square meter target over 1,000 km away. A satellite is ten times larger-over 1 meter wide.

We have the communication systems in place, again developed for the BMD project. The first-stage booster developed for the Agni-V can inject a warhead 600 km into space. We also have a kill vehicle developed for the BMD project. The kill vehicle actually homes in onto an incoming missile. We have the Infra-Red and Radar frequency seekers on the kill vehicle that accurately guide it to its target.


At what phase of development is the BMD programme?


VKS: Phase-1 of the BMD programme will be completed by 2013. In this, we will intercept Intermediate Range Ballistic Missiles with a range of 2,000 km. The second phase will be completed by 2016. In this, we will be able to intercept intercontinental Ballistic Missiles (ICBMs) with ranges over 5,000 km. Phase-1 has two missile interceptors called the PAD and the AAD. This year, we will be testing a new interceptor missile called the PDV. This missile will replace the PAD. Two missiles, the AD1 and the AD2 will be tested by the end of 2013 under Phase 2 of the BMD.



What about cruise missile defence?


VKS: That is a whole new ballgame because it calls for an entirely new set of missiles and radars. My team is presently studying CMD. We are looking at it as a possible next programme after finishing the BMD programme.

The DRDO has made breakthroughs in the K-series missiles for the nuclear submarine project. Why didn&#8217;t you use a land-based variant of this missile?



VKS: The technologies involved in both missiles are different. An underwater missile has to deal with the pressure of a10 metre column of water above it. Hence the configuration of the missile is different. It is heavier, the structure is different. Unlike the Agni missile, this missile carries a lot of dead weight.

When will the indigenous nuclear submarine INS Arihant be commissioned?

VKS: The submarine will test all its systems this year.



Field trials of the Arjun Mark 2 ?



VKS: We have the first test of the Arjun Mark 2 in June, this year. We have given the army 80 per cent of the changes in Mark 2. There are 126 more Arjuns being built, in addition to the 126 delivered to the army. We are confident of getting another order of 350 Arjun mark 2 tanks.


What stage is the Future Main Battle Tank (FMBT) project at?


VKS: We are holding discussions with the army for this. We will finalise the specifications of the tank in six to eight months. We are looking at industrial partners for this. We want new technologies for weapons, mobility and signatures for the FMBT. We have to decide on the type of armour to use for it, whether active or passive. The FMBT will be a tank complimentary to the Arjun. It will not replace it. Each tank has its own theatre. The T-90 MBT (used by the Indian army) has its theatre, the Arjun has its own theatre.

When will the Long Range Surface-to-Air Missile (LR-SAM) be tested ?


VKS: The first successful trial of the LR-SAM was in 2010. After this we decided on a complete change of configuration. We will have another test of the modified missile in Israel in June 2012. The missile system has already been integrated into the first P15A warship (the INS Kolkata, being built at Mazagon Docks Ltd, Mumbai).



"India has all the building blocks for an anti-satellite capability" : India News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White Lightning

*India and Russia to Develop Hypersonic Cruise Missile*

Russia and India are in talks to jointly develop a hypersonic cruise missile and will soon agree on a general outline of the design, the head of the BrahMos Indian-Russian cruise missile program, Praveen Pathak, said on Friday at the Defexpo defense show in Delhi. 

"In the near future, we will set up a joint working group which will work out the parameters of the missile in cooperation with developers, and also decide how much each side will contribue to the project," Pathak said.

The weapon will be capable of flying at Mach 5-Mach 7 speeds, he said.


----------



## Martian2

*U.S. willful blindness to Indian Agni V MTCR violation*

The United States has to decide whether it is serious about stopping the proliferation of long-range missiles that can carry weapons of mass destruction (WMD). The United States complains vociferously when China sells a dual-use truck to North Korea. And yet, an unnamed country is freely exporting the electronic guidance system for India's 5,000 km+ Agni V nuclear missile.

The Chinese truck is a murky situation, because the North Koreans probably imported it under a civilian pretext and then misused it. However, the Indian Agni V MTCR (i.e. Missile Technology Control Regime) violation is crystal clear. The electronics for an Agni V ICBM has only one purpose, which is to guide a long-range missile.

The Agni V can carry a payload of 1,500 kg for at least a distance of 5,000 km. This is a clear and flagrant violation of MTCR in the export of sensitive electronics to India.

If the United States is serious about stopping proliferation, it should publicly identify the perpetrator and demand an immediate halt to the export of critical electronics for the Agni V WMD.

----------

Missile Technology Control Regime - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The *Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR)* is an informal and voluntary partnership between 34 countries to prevent the proliferation of missile and unmanned aerial vehicle technology capable of carrying a 500 kg payload at least 300 km."

Launch of Agni-V only the beginning of new series: DRDO chief - India - DNA

"Launch of Agni-V only the beginning of new series: DRDO chief
Published: Thursday, Apr 19, 2012, 14:23 IST | Updated: Thursday, Apr 19, 2012, 14:26 IST
Place: New Delhi | Agency: PTI
...
"*More than 80% of the missile is indigenous, except for the electronic components which we import*... Everything has been designed, developed and produced in our industry and our laboratory," he said."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*India is making a mockery of the MTCR*

At Krad (on another forum), are you seriously trying to argue that a laser ring gyro and an electronic guidance system for an ICBM may have a dual use? A laser ring gyro may also be used for the navigation of a commercial jet. India lacks the technology to build commercial jets. You can eliminate that dual-use argument. Furthermore, the electronic guidance system for an ICBM has only one use: to guide an ICBM.

India has demonstrated that it has violated the MTCR (Missile Technology Control Regime) and the United States should come out and demand an immediate halt to further exports and violations of the MTCR by India and the supplier country. If the United States continues its willful blindness, India will make a mockery of the MTCR and the United States will be silently complicit in aiding long-range missile proliferation.

Let me narrow down the list to make it easier for the United States to identify the missile proliferator in violation of the MTCR. There are only five countries that have proven electronic guidance systems for an ICBM. All five countries also happen to sit on the U.N. Security Council with a permanent veto (i.e. UNSC P-5).

1. United States
2. China
3. Russia
4. Britain
5. France

Among the five suspected countries, we can rule out the United States and China. The United States would not actively help India in developing an ICBM. To the contrary, the United States has a history of imposing sanctions and technological prohibitions on India. Also, it is obvious that China would not help India to develop the Agni V "China killer" to hit cities like Shanghai.

There are only three viable violators of the MTCR: Russia, Britain, or France.

The United States should publicly condemn the MTCR violator and demand that they stop destabilizing the world and proliferating ICBMs that carry WMDs (weapons of mass destruction). The U.S. effort to save the MTCR is worthwhile; even if the guilty party says "nyet."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
So only five nations have the right to mock the MTCR ??? China is giving away any missile tech that it can to Pakistan and N.Korea which by the way both are unstable states and you are still talking about India ?? I think its time to include India in this group of five so that people will stop crying every time India conducts a test, because there's alot to come in the future.


----------



## Martian2

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> So only five nations have the right to mock the MTCR ??? China is giving away any missile tech that it can to Pakistan and N.Korea which by the way both are unstable states and you are still talking about India ?? I think its time to include India in this group of five so that people will stop crying every time India conducts a test, because there's alot to come in the future.



The premise of the MTCR is very simple. India (or another country) has the right to develop *on its own* an electronic guidance system and the complex software to control a Mach 24 Agni V ICBM.

However, the countries in the UNSC P-5 with existing and proven ICBM technology must not export it to other countries. Otherwise, all countries will possess ICBMs and pose a threat to everyone else. This results in a more dangerous and unstable world.

Since the DRDO chief has publicly acknowledged importing electronic guidance components (and implicitly the software to control a Mach 24 ICBM), we have indisputable proof that India and its supplier are both violating the MTCR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dott

Martian2 said:


> The premise of the MTCR is very simple. India (or another country) has the right to develop *on its own* an electronic guidance system and the complex software to control a Mach 24 Agni V ICBM.
> 
> However, the countries in the UNSC P-5 with existing and proven ICBM technology must not export it to other countries. Otherwise, all countries will possess ICBMs and pose a threat to everyone else. This results in a more dangerous and unstable world.
> *
> Since the DRDO chief has publicly acknowledged importing electronic guidance components (and implicitly the software to control a Mach 24 ICBM), we have indisputable proof that India and its supplier are both violating the MTCR.*




show me the proof Mr. Chang.


----------



## Martian2

dott said:


> show me the proof Mr. Chang.



From post #1730 above:

Launch of Agni-V only the beginning of new series: DRDO chief - India - DNA

"Launch of Agni-V only the beginning of new series: DRDO chief
Published: Thursday, Apr 19, 2012, 14:23 IST | Updated: Thursday, Apr 19, 2012, 14:26 IST
Place: New Delhi | Agency: PTI
...
"*More than 80% of the missile is indigenous, except for the electronic components which we import*... Everything has been designed, developed and produced in our industry and our laboratory," he said."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ironman

Martian2 said:


> *India is making a mockery of the MTCR*



Because we can ... Before posting stupidities you can check who all are the members of MTCR..


----------



## Martian2

ironman said:


> Because we can "lol"... Before posting stupidities you can check who all are the members of MTCR..



Russia is a member of the MTCR. Britain and France are also members of the MTCR.

India is the recipient of illegal technology. The United States must use political pressure to stop the proliferation of missile technology in violation of the MTCR. If the MTCR collapses, the world will become very dangerous with scores of countries in possession of ICBMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dott

Martian2 said:


> From post #1730 above:
> 
> Launch of Agni-V only the beginning of new series: DRDO chief - India - DNA
> 
> "Launch of Agni-V only the beginning of new series: DRDO chief
> Published: Thursday, Apr 19, 2012, 14:23 IST | Updated: Thursday, Apr 19, 2012, 14:26 IST
> Place: New Delhi | Agency: PTI
> ...
> "*More than 80% of the missile is indigenous, except for the electronic components which we import*... Everything has been designed, developed and produced in our industry and our laboratory," he said."



Mr ching. kindly gtfo and shove ur head up ur ***. 

see i am a busy man dont bore me. if u have any proof then bring it on. otherwise to phuck around. see this video which shows the development of ring gyro scope based gudence system. 

Inside the Agni-5 missile lab - YouTube


----------



## Martian2

At Dott, you imported it. So what's your point?

Indians also claim the Arjun tank and LCA Tejas are indigenous. No one believes the Indian propaganda.

The DRDO chief was very specific in acknowledging the import of electronic components for the Agni V. Without the electronic guidance system and software, the Agni V is non-operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dott

Martian2 said:


> At Dott, you imported it. So what's your point?



my point is that u have no point to start this stupid debate. pllzzz go somewhere else. we will build whateverr the phuck we want.
fine.


----------



## ironman

Martian2 said:


> Russia is a member of the MTCR. Britain and France are also members of the MTCR.
> 
> India is the recipient of illegal technology. The United States must use political pressure to stop the proliferation of missile technology in violation of the MTCR. If the MTCR collapses, the world will become very dangerous with scores of countries in possession of ICBMs.



Yes, India has a partner in some specific missile programmes. Thats none other than Israel , because they are not members of any MTCR. 

And for your concern we are no threat to any country as we adhere to No first use policy.


----------



## Martian2

ironman said:


> Yes, India has a partner in some specific missile programmes. Thats none other than Israel , because they are not members of any MTCR.
> 
> And for your concern we are no threat to any country as we adhere to No first use policy.



Israel does not possess ICBM technology. India did not import the sensitive electronic components and software from Israel.

The issue is whether Russia, Britain, or France is violating the MTCR. Clearly, one of those signatories is proliferating ICBM missile technology that can carry WMDs to threaten other nations.

In sum, the United States must publicly identify and shame the missile technology proliferator to stop destabilizing the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Martian2 said:


> At Dott, you imported it. So what's your point?
> 
> *Indians also claim the Arjun tank and LCA Tejas are indigenous. No one believes the Indian propaganda.
> *
> The DRDO chief was very specific in acknowledging the import of electronic components for the Agni V. Without the electronic guidance system and software, the Agni V is non-operational.




Indians are also the ones telling the public how much content is indigenous. What propaganda?


All of the critical parts on the Agni 5 are made in India. Including the Ring laser gyroscope and inertial navigation system.


----------



## ironman

Martian2 said:


> Israel does not possess ICBM technology. India did not import the sensitive electronic components and software from Israel.
> 
> The issue is whether Russia, Britain, or France is violating the MTCR. Clearly, one of those signatories is proliferating ICBM missile technology that can carry WMDs to threaten other nations.
> 
> In sum, the United States must publicly identify and shame the missile technology proliferator to stop destabilizing the world.



OK now I understand .. why don't you take this as a serious issue and pass this valuable information to the UN ?..

Bloody China(they even posses ICBM tech, and with their proliferation record I suspect them too)Russia or France or Britain s.. shame on you.


----------



## Martian2

Sir LurkaLot said:


> Indians are also the ones tell the public how much content is indigenous. What propaganda?
> 
> All of the critical parts on the Agni 5 are made in India. Including the Ring laser gyroscope and inertial navigation system.



Bottom line: Indian DRDO chief has publicly acknowledged importing critical electronic components for use in the Agni V ICBM. The imported electronic guidance system and software comprise approximately 20% of the Agni V missile. This is a clear violation of the MTCR by RUSSIA, Britain, or France.

The United States must put a stop to this flagrant violation of the MTCR and ensure no further illegal exports of electronic components for the Indian Agni V WMD program.

----------

At Ironman, China's proliferation record has improved dramatically over the past decades. China has gone to great lengths to voluntarily adhere to non-proliferation programs where it is not a signatory.

If you happen to have Ban Ki-moon's number, I'll give him a piece of my mind.

1. I need economic sanctions against a rogue non-NPT signatory country that is testing the ICBM delivery vehicle for a weapon of mass destruction.

2. I need political action (followed by economic sanctions if necessary) against an UNSC P-5 violator of the MTCR.

Hurry up and do something!


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space

China mein jab bachcha rota hai to Maa bolti hai, Beta so ja warna Agni 5 aajayegi.


----------



## DMLA

It's indeed funny how some people will twist facts/ statements to make them suit their conclusions. Nowhere did any DRDO spokesperson (in this case Dr. Saraswat I believe) talk of importing "critical" components. Neither did he say the components were for "guidance". He just talked of "electronic components" which could very well be off the shelf material used in multitude of projects within DRDO (read other missile projects). Pathetic losers !

Edit: "I want arihant and future (bigger) SSBN's to roll out asap. I want DRDO to test long range sub launched missiles to bring continental USA within our strike range! And finally I want multiple IN SSBN's to patrol the pacific to target both the Chinese and the USA". I could WANT many things! Doesn't mean they will happen!


----------



## Martian2

*Russia needs to stop violating the MTCR (Missile Technology Control Regime)*

The DRDO chief said 20% of the Agni V (e.g. the electronic components) were imported. You make it sound as if you can go down to the local Radio Shack and buy the electronic components and software to operate a Mach 24 ICBM. Your argument is ridiculous.

India can't build a Mach 3 BrahMos cruise missile by itself without Russian technology. Yet, you are claiming India can buy the electronic components for a Mach 24 ICBM down at the local electronics store. This is a laughable scenario.

Those Russians are seriously violating the MTCR and they need to stop. Proliferating ICBM technology to the highest bidder is destabilizing the world and placing everyone at risk of Indian WMDs.

If the Russians are allowed to freely violate the MTCR for India, there is nothing to stop the Russians from violating the MTCR and proliferating ICBM technology to Iran, North Korea, or the next highest bidder. The MTCR is crumbling and the United States must stop it.


----------



## IndianArmy

Martian2 said:


> DRDO chief said 20% of the electronic components for the Agni V were imported. You make it sound as if you can go down to the local Radio Shack and buy the electronic components and software to operate a Mach 24 ICBM. Your argument is ridiculous.
> 
> India can't even build a Mach 2 BrahMos cruise missile by itself without Russian technology. Yet, you are claiming India can buy the electronic components for a Mach 24 ICBM down at the local electronic store. This is a laughable scenario.
> 
> Those Russians are seriously violating the MTCR and they need to stop. Proliferating ICBM technology to the highest bidder is destabilizing the world and placing everyone at risk of Indian WMDs.
> 
> If the Russians are allowed to freely violate the MTCR for India, there is nothing to stop the Russians from violating the MTCR and proliferating ICBM technology to Iran, North Korea, or the next highest bidder. The MTCR is crumbling and the United States must stop it.



If the Chief of DRDO has acknowledged that 20% of the components were imported does it mean the violation of MTCR?? Come on India is no fool or a rouge country to openly declare the import of closely guarded technology. Russia has not Violated the MTCR , it is well within the rules. If there is anyone which the world is not happy about its the Rouge Oil thirsty US of A. 

Do you think USA complies with the MTCR rules?? Standard Missile 3 is a direct violation of MTCR... Which nation do you possibly permit to take action on your violations?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Firemaster

Martian2 said:


> DRDO chief said 20% of the electronic components for the Agni V were imported. You make it sound as if you can go down to the local Radio Shack and buy the electronic components and software to operate a Mach 24 ICBM. Your argument is ridiculous.



Hey First of all A5 is Mach 20 Missile and We have to import Electronic chips because In India there is no Fablab which can fab below 0.5um. So we have to import some COTS components from abroad. But RLG and The MINS technology is Indian.







> India can't build a Mach 3 BrahMos cruise missile by itself without Russian technology. Yet, you are claiming India can buy the electronic components for a Mach 24 ICBM down at the local electronic store. This is a laughable scenario.



In case you don't know Brahmos Guidance system and software is Indian and Ramjet Technology is Russian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

The important point is the existence of serious gaps in India's missile technology.

No one complained about the Mach 3 BrahMos, because it complied with MTCR (Missile Technology Control Regime). The Brahmos payload of 300kg and range of 290km fell below the MTCR limits of 500kg payload and 300km range.

However, exporting sensitive electronic components to enable a country/India to build a Mach 24 ICBM (with a 1,500kg payload/warhead and 5,000 km+ range) is an outrageous violation of the MTCR. The Russians have rendered the MTCR meaningless and they need to stop future violations and exports of ICBM electronic components.


----------



## lepziboy

Martian2 said:


> The important point is the existence of serious gaps in India's missile technology.
> 
> No one complained about the Mach 3 BrahMos, because it complied with MTCR (Missile Technology Control Regime). The Brahmos payload of 300kg and range of 290km fell below the MTCR limits of 500kg payload and 300km range.
> 
> However, exporting sensitive electronic components to enable a country/India to build a Mach 24 ICBM (with a 1,500kg payload/warhead and 5,000 km+ range) is an outrageous violation of the MTCR. The Russians have rendered the MTCR meaningless and they need to stop future violations and exports of ICBM electronic components.



Lol another High IQ troll.seriously stop burning


----------



## Martian2

lepziboy said:


> Lol another High IQ troll.seriously stop burning



Give me a break. I have over 3,000 "thanked" posts. You have 199. Seems to me that you're the troll.


----------



## YouGotRouged

Martian2 instead of screeching for retribution against the Indians, you would do your 'cause' better by studying the articles of the MTCR closely, and figure out WHICH electronic components were outsourced by India and whether they are in violation. The word 'electronic components' is ambiguous in definition from the interview itself and can mean anything. The burden of proof is upon you. By your logic, any country that violates the MTCR needs to be pulled up by the Yanks. Well then, in a completely unrelated scenario the Yanks should be pulling themselves up for offering Global Hawk UAV's to India, as their payload and range vastly exceed the 500 kg payload and 300 km range as stipulated under the guidelines of the MTCR. So when the Yanks don't care, why should the rest of the world?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Bill_Maher said:


> Martian2 instead of screeching for retribution against the Indians, you would do your 'cause' better by studying the articles of the MTCR closely, and figure out WHICH electronic components were outsourced by India and whether they are in violation. The word 'electronic components' is ambiguous in definition from the interview itself and can mean anything. The burden of proof is upon you. By your logic, any country that violates the MTCR needs to be pulled up by the Yanks. Well then, in a completely unrelated scenario the Yanks should be pulling themselves up for offering Global Hawk UAV's to India, as their payload and range vastly exceed the 500 kg payload and 300 km range as stipulated under the guidelines of the MTCR. So when the Yanks don't care, why should the rest of the world?



Export of the Global Hawk UAV does not violate MTCR (Missile Technology Control Regime). The Global Hawk is strictly a reconnaissance aircraft and it carries no payload (see Northrop Grumman RQ-4 Global Hawk).

Trying to shift the burden to me is absurd. The DRDO and the Indian government are the ones in possession of the detailed knowledge of the MTCR violations. The DRDO chief has specifically stated that 20% of the Agni V consisted of imported electronic components.

Instead of trying to play word games or "hide and seek" games with me, why don't you acknowledge India has illegally imported missile technology banned under the MTCR? Without the electronic imports, India can only build 80% of an Agni V. An 80% Agni V that is missing electronic components can't fly.

Try building the Agni V yourself and stop violating the MTCR.

Have you no Indian pride? 20% of the Agni V is Russian!


----------



## lepziboy

Martian2 said:


> Give me a break. I have over 3,000 "thanked" posts. You have 199. Seems to me that you're the troll.



so does that mean all your thanks are good?what an immature answer.its easy to get thanks if its anti indian lol.doesnt change it troll


----------



## Martian2

lepziboy said:


> so does that mean all your thanks are good?what an immature answer.its easy to get thanks if its anti indian lol.doesnt change it troll



I have discussed various aspects of the Agni V and its relation to MTCR (see below). I have also included citations. In contrast, you have only whined about my posts. You have posted no useful information about India's Agni V, MTCR, or US Global Hawk. Clearly, you are the troll. This is my last reply to you unless you post something useful.

----------

*U.S. willful blindness to Indian Agni V MTCR violation*

The United States has to decide whether it is serious about stopping the proliferation of long-range missiles that can carry weapons of mass destruction (WMD). The United States complains vociferously when China sells a dual-use truck to North Korea. And yet, an unnamed country is freely exporting the electronic guidance system for India's 5,000 km+ Agni V nuclear missile.

The Chinese truck is a murky situation, because the North Koreans probably imported it under a civilian pretext and then misused it. However, the Indian Agni V MTCR (i.e. Missile Technology Control Regime) violation is crystal clear. The electronics for an Agni V ICBM has only one purpose, which is to guide a long-range missile.

The Agni V can carry a payload of 1,500 kg for at least a distance of 5,000 km. This is a clear and flagrant violation of MTCR in the export of sensitive electronics to India.

If the United States is serious about stopping proliferation, it should publicly identify the perpetrator and demand an immediate halt to the export of critical electronics for the Agni V WMD.

----------

Missile Technology Control Regime - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The *Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR)* is an informal and voluntary partnership between 34 countries to prevent the proliferation of missile and unmanned aerial vehicle technology capable of carrying a 500 kg payload at least 300 km."

Launch of Agni-V only the beginning of new series: DRDO chief - India - DNA

"Launch of Agni-V only the beginning of new series: DRDO chief
Published: Thursday, Apr 19, 2012, 14:23 IST | Updated: Thursday, Apr 19, 2012, 14:26 IST
Place: New Delhi | Agency: PTI
...
"*More than 80% of the missile is indigenous, except for the electronic components which we import*... Everything has been designed, developed and produced in our industry and our laboratory," he said."

----------

*India is making a mockery of the MTCR*

At Krad (on another forum), are you seriously trying to argue that a laser ring gyro and an electronic guidance system for an ICBM may have a dual use? A laser ring gyro may also be used for the navigation of a commercial jet. India lacks the technology to build commercial jets. You can eliminate that dual-use argument. Furthermore, the electronic guidance system for an ICBM has only one use: to guide an ICBM.

India has demonstrated that it has violated the MTCR (Missile Technology Control Regime) and the United States should come out and demand an immediate halt to further exports and violations of the MTCR by India and the supplier country. If the United States continues its willful blindness, India will make a mockery of the MTCR and the United States will be silently complicit in aiding long-range missile proliferation.

Let me narrow down the list to make it easier for the United States to identify the missile proliferator in violation of the MTCR. There are only five countries that have proven electronic guidance systems for an ICBM. All five countries also happen to sit on the U.N. Security Council with a permanent veto (i.e. UNSC P-5).

1. United States
2. China
3. Russia
4. Britain
5. France

Among the five suspected countries, we can rule out the United States and China. The United States would not actively help India in developing an ICBM. To the contrary, the United States has a history of imposing sanctions and technological prohibitions on India. Also, it is obvious that China would not help India to develop the Agni V "China killer" to hit cities like Shanghai.

There are only three viable violators of the MTCR: Russia, Britain, or France.

The United States should publicly condemn the MTCR violator and demand that they stop destabilizing the world and proliferating ICBMs that carry WMDs (weapons of mass destruction). The U.S. effort to save the MTCR is worthwhile; even if the guilty party says "nyet."

----------

*Russia needs to stop violating the MTCR (Missile Technology Control Regime)*

The DRDO chief said 20% of the Agni V (e.g. the electronic components) were imported. You make it sound as if you can go down to the local Radio Shack and buy the electronic components and software to operate a Mach 24 ICBM. Your argument is ridiculous.

India can't build a Mach 3 BrahMos cruise missile by itself without Russian technology. Yet, you are claiming India can buy the electronic components for a Mach 24 ICBM down at the local electronics store. This is a laughable scenario.

Those Russians are seriously violating the MTCR and they need to stop. Proliferating ICBM technology to the highest bidder is destabilizing the world and placing everyone at risk of Indian WMDs.

If the Russians are allowed to freely violate the MTCR for India, there is nothing to stop the Russians from violating the MTCR and proliferating ICBM technology to Iran, North Korea, or the next highest bidder. The MTCR is crumbling and the United States must stop it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YouGotRouged

Martian2 said:


> Export of the Global Hawk UAV does not violate MTCR (Missile Technology Control Regime). The Global Hawk is strictly a reconnaissance aircraft and it carries no payload (see Northrop Grumman RQ-4 Global Hawk).
> 
> Trying to shift the burden to me is absurd. The DRDO and the Indian government are the ones in possession of the detailed knowledge of the MTCR violations. The DRDO chief has specifically stated that 20% of the Agni V consisted of imported electronic components.
> 
> Instead of trying to play word games or "hide and seek" games with me, why don't you acknowledge India has illegally imported missile technology banned under the MTCR? Without the electronic imports, India can only build 80% of an Agni V. An 80% Agni V that is missing electronic components can't fly.
> 
> Try building the Agni V yourself and stop violating the MTCR.
> 
> Have you no Indian pride? 20% of the Agni V is Russian!





Martian2 said:


> Export of the Global Hawk UAV does not violate MTCR (Missile Technology Control Regime). The Global Hawk is strictly a reconnaissance aircraft and it carries no payload (see Northrop Grumman RQ-4 Global Hawk).
> 
> Trying to shift the burden to me is absurd. The DRDO and the Indian government are the ones in possession of the detailed knowledge of the MTCR violations. The DRDO chief has specifically stated that 20% of the Agni V consisted of imported electronic components.
> 
> Instead of trying to play word games or "hide and seek" games with me, why don't you acknowledge India has illegally imported missile technology banned under the MTCR? Without the electronic imports, India can only build 80% of an Agni V. An 80% Agni V that is missing electronic components can't fly.
> 
> Try building the Agni V yourself and stop violating the MTCR.
> 
> Have you no Indian pride? 20% of the Agni V is Russian!



My dear lad, the MTCR was conceived to prevent proliferation of missile and *unmanned aerial vehicle* tech...(from the very wiki page you posted). In any case, a simple ctrl + f , would have helped you find the word 'payload'. And it is more than capable of carrying a 500 kg payload (doesn't matter whether it's munitions related or EW related) for more than the stipulated 300 km.

Again you assume that just because of the word 'electronic components', a 'rogue' state has violated the MTCR, which is at best unverifiable unless YOU(being the accusing party here) or anyone else, provide verifiable data that the 20% of tech provided has violated the guidelines of the MTCR. You cannot make accusations based on personal interpretations and simply expect everyone to march to your tune. Like I said unless you or any other interested party comes forward with a list of those electronic components in the missile that have violated a particular norm of the MTCR guidelines, you're accusing both India and the other involved party of proliferation. 

As far as I can tell you don't know what components have been imported, and hence have no way of knowing if they violate the MTCR, forget about making the missile fly, and are hence looking to establish your interpretation of 'electrical components' as the truth, while at the same time getting Indian members to as you hope, shamefacedly admit that Agni 5 is russian, when all they really care about is that the missile is going to provide a deterrent that India has needed for a while.


----------



## Black Widow

Martian2 said:


> *Russia needs to stop violating the MTCR (Missile Technology Control Regime)*
> 
> The DRDO chief said 20% of the Agni V (e.g. the electronic components) were imported. You make it sound as if you can go down to the local Radio Shack and buy the electronic components and software to operate a Mach 24 ICBM. Your argument is ridiculous.
> 
> India can't build a Mach 3 BrahMos cruise missile by itself without Russian technology. Yet, you are claiming India can buy the electronic components for a Mach 24 ICBM down at the local electronics store. This is a laughable scenario.
> 
> Those Russians are seriously violating the MTCR and they need to stop. Proliferating ICBM technology to the highest bidder is destabilizing the world and placing everyone at risk of Indian WMDs.
> 
> If the Russians are allowed to freely violate the MTCR for India, there is nothing to stop the Russians from violating the MTCR and proliferating ICBM technology to Iran, North Korea, or the next highest bidder. The MTCR is crumbling and the United States must stop it.


 



are you chinese, i cant see your nation flag in mobile. Are u out if mind?


----------



## surya kiran

So we are getting electronic components from the Russians. Have we signed the MTCR? No. Have the Russians signed the MTCR? Yes. You should go and tell the Russians this. Or are you too scared of the Russians to point out this to them?

We take what we want. We got nuclear tech. We got missile tech. And we will reverse engineer it for better variants. There is nothing much any of you can do, except cry. So get a napkin and weep, if you do not have the capacity to take on the Russians and Americans.



SinoChallenger said:


> Too bad everybody now realizes india is full of bullsh!t everywhere on the ground and coming out of your mouths. Your economy is done. Maoists are stronger than the government of india now. Your internal collapse is inevitable.



This coming from a country who has a blind man escaping from a state jail. You have got to be kidding me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tatasteel

dont no if its allready posted.


----------



## siva

Contrarian said:


> I hope it succeeds this time!
> 
> That'd have China in some serious $hit.


 s obviously..china wil gt fear on India..


----------



## Splurgenxs

*India's Agni-I ballistic missile test on 13 July 2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

*Sunday Treat: Supersonic missile BrahMos successfully test-fired*

Bhubaneswar: India today successfully test fired BrahMos supersonic cruise missile as part of a user trial by the Army from a test range at Chandipur off Odisha coast. The missile, which has a flight range of up to 290 km, is capable of carrying a conventional warhead of 300 kg.

"The cruise missile was test fired from a ground mobile launcher from the launch complex-3 at about 1030 hours and all data is being retrieved for analysis," defence sources said.

The cruise missile, a surface-to-surface Army version, was test fired as part of user trial by the Army, they said. The two-stage missile, the first one being solid and the second one ramjet liquid propellant, has already been inducted into the Army and Navy, and the Air-Force version is in final stage of trial, a defence official said.

While induction of the first version of Brahmos missile system in the Indian Navy commenced from 2005 with INS Rajput, it is now fully operational with two regiments of the Army.

The air launch version and the submarine launch version of the missile system are in progress, he said. The Army has so far placed orders for the Brahmos missile to be deployed by three regiments of the Army and two of them have already been inducted operationally.

The Defence Ministry has also given a go-ahead to Army to induct a third regiment equipped with the missile system to be deployed in Arunachal Pradesh along the China border.

Brahmos Aerospace, an Indo-Russian joint venture company headed by a distinguished Indian defence scientist, is also working to develop the air as well as the submarine launch version of the missile system and work on the project is in progress.

The last trial was conducted on March 28, 2012 from the same base and it was successful.

Supersonic missile BrahMos successfully test-fired | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## subincb

Markus said:


> courtesy http://livefist.blogspot.com/
> 
> *Sunday Treat: Supersonic missile BrahMos successfully test-fired*
> 
> 
> Bhubaneswar: India today successfully test fired BrahMos supersonic cruise missile as part of a user trial by the Army from a test range at Chandipur off Odisha coast. The missile, which has a flight range of up to 290 km, is capable of carrying a conventional warhead of 300 kg.
> 
> "The cruise missile was test fired from a ground mobile launcher from the launch complex-3 at about 1030 hours and all data is being retrieved for analysis," defence sources said.
> 
> The cruise missile, a surface-to-surface Army version, was test fired as part of user trial by the Army, they said. The two-stage missile, the first one being solid and the second one ramjet liquid propellant, has already been inducted into the Army and Navy, and the Air-Force version is in final stage of trial, a defence official said.
> 
> While induction of the first version of Brahmos missile system in the Indian Navy commenced from 2005 with INS Rajput, it is now fully operational with two regiments of the Army.
> 
> The air launch version and the submarine launch version of the missile system are in progress, he said. The Army has so far placed orders for the Brahmos missile to be deployed by three regiments of the Army and two of them have already been inducted operationally.
> 
> The Defence Ministry has also given a go-ahead to Army to induct a third regiment equipped with the missile system to be deployed in Arunachal Pradesh along the China border.
> 
> Brahmos Aerospace, an Indo-Russian joint venture company headed by a distinguished Indian defence scientist, is also working to develop the air as well as the submarine launch version of the missile system and work on the project is in progress.
> 
> The last trial was conducted on March 28, 2012 from the same base and it was successful.
> 
> Supersonic missile BrahMos successfully test-fired | NDTV.com


----------



## The Deterrent

I have a few questions regarding the Shaurya Missile.

1. What is the burnout time of the second stage? (i.e how long is the boost/cruise phase?)
2. What is the burn rate of the solid fuel? 
3. It is said that the missile has a flight altitude of ~50 km. Does it maintain this altitude throughout the flight?
4. I have seen some charts describing the range of missile as 700km for 1000kg payload and 1900km for 180kg payload. Is that PRACTICALLY possible? (Considering it is a Quasi-Ballistic Missile.)


----------



## The A-5

AhaseebA said:


> 3. It is said that the missile has a flight altitude of ~50 km. Does it maintain this altitude throughout the flight?



Depends. Its a variable altitude missile. It could fly high upto its max altitude of 50-55km and droop
down to near-terrainhugging altitude, with ofcourse lessened speed/velocity. Ultimately it depends
on the mission requirement, when time is precious or quick-reaction strikes are to be carried it
flies high at its max hypersonic velocity of Mach 7.5

If stelth is paramount, it might consider flying low.



> 4. I have seen some charts describing the range of missile as 700km for 1000kg payload and 1900km for 180kg payload. Is that PRACTICALLY possible? (Considering it is a Quasi-Ballistic Missile.)



Possible. DRDO's words. It would depend on the altitude the missile is flying at, at low altitude the
missile needs to be slow so fuel burn rate would be high for restrained thrust, at this altitude it wouldn't
be able to go beyond 1000-1100km even with a 180kg payload. At high altitude however the missile
can reach to max velocity and speed and munch the miles sooner, burning of the solid fuel would
also be lesser (than compared to restrained thrust at low alt) so its feasible to faciliate a 1900km range.

At max valocity and high altitude, the solid fuel burn rate is suficient to throw the missile upto 2,200km away
with a payload of between 1 and 15kg (really not useful in tactical scenario anything below 25kg)

About the oter questions its unlikely you can ever find answers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

which missile they are looking


----------



## subincb

sudhir007 said:


> which missile they are looking


 
anti tank missile which can be fired from tanks, under development. not sure if its named yet


----------



## Capt.Popeye

sudhir007 said:


> which missile they are looking



Seems to be NAG ATGM.


----------



## david blain

Capt.Popeye said:


> Seems to be NAG ATGM.



not NAG for sure ...


----------



## aanshu001

david blain said:


> not NAG for sure ...



yeah true the fins of NAG are different, its look more similar to LAHAT.


----------



## kurup

^^^Not Lahat , an equivalent of Lahat being developed by DRDO .......


----------



## kurup

This is a picture of Agni 3 .............

Can somebody explain what is that cloud seen around the warhead section ???????


----------



## david blain

octopus said:


> This is a picture of Agni 3 .............
> 
> Can somebody explain what is that cloud seen around the warhead section ???????




May be AGNI-3s reentry vehicle has some kind of diverted propulsion technology ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aanshu001

octopus said:


> ^^^Not Lahat , an equivalent of Lahat being developed by DRDO .......


 
that I am saying..similar to Lahat


----------



## Firemaster

sudhir007 said:


> which missile they are looking


Well It may be Man portable NAG.


----------



## k&#7779;am&#257;

Martian2 said:


> Give me a break. I have over 3,000 "thanked" posts. You have 199. Seems to me that you're the troll.


 Kill me. Seriously, Kill me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vijayjha

sudhir007 said:


> which missile they are looking


 
looks like torpedo to me
scale down model

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

david blain said:


> May be AGNI-3s reentry vehicle has some kind of diverted propulsion technology ....



ReVs don't start up on launch...

They are side mounted thrusters, for keeping the missile balanced upon launch.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

sudhir007 said:


> which missile they are looking


 













*CLGM ( Cannon Launched Guided Missile )*

It's like a larger home made LAHAT missile.


Arjun is supposed to use this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

david blain said:


> May be AGNI-3s reentry vehicle has some kind of diverted propulsion technology ....








These thrusters allows the warhead to maneuver and aim at the target.






1:16

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Sir LurkaLot said:


> These thrusters allows the warhead to maneuver and aim at the target.



Maneuvering towards target is during the re-entry phase .......

What is their purpose during launch time ????



david blain said:


> May be AGNI-3s reentry vehicle has some kind of diverted propulsion technology ....



What is diverted propulsion technology ???


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Maneuvering towards target is during the re-entry phase .......
> 
> What is their purpose during launch time ????




I really didn't answer your question. They're not in use then.


----------



## kurup

Sir LurkaLot said:


> I really didn't answer your question. They're not in use then.



Thanks for your reply ........

But the question still stands ,,, What is that cloud ??????


----------



## The Deterrent

octopus said:


> Thanks for your reply ........
> 
> But the question still stands ,,, What is that cloud ??????



I answered the question in post # 1780.

That cloud is generated by the side mounted thrusters on the ReV. Although they are fired up in the Post-boost phase, but here they are fired up to balance the missile (keep it straight) after it faces jerks due to being launched from a launch support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

Agni-2 Ballistic Missile launch by India's Strategic Forces Command [SFC] - 2012.08.09 - YouTube

Launch Date: August 09 2012


----------



## The A-5

I admire SFC's upkeep of the missiles in service. They continually keep them in
shape, testing them frequently, adding new tech, and solving problems if they
pop up, nice!


----------



## Damadji

*Agni-II test-flight successful again *

The user trial of indigenously-developed nuke-capable medium range ballistic missile Agni-II was successfully carried out from a rail mobile launcher in the Wheeler Island off the Odisha coast on Thursday.

The test-flight was carried out at about 8.46 am from the LC-IV of the Integrated Test Range (ITR) by a specially raised unit of the Army, Strategic Force Command (SFC) with the logistic support of the DRDO.
*
All the parameters were met during the training exercise, and it was a complete success, *informed Defence sources.

The entire trajectory of the trial was tracked by a battery of sophisticated radars, telemetry observation stations, electro-optic instruments and naval ships located near the impact point in the downrange area of the sea. The last flight conducted on September 30, 2011 from the same base was also successful.

The missile is developed by the Advanced Systems Laboratory along with other DRDO laboratories and integrated by the Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL), Hyderabad.

Agni-II, a 20-metre long, two-stage propelled by a solid rocket propellant system is a ballistic missile that has already been inducted into the Services. *It has a launch weight of 17 tonnes and can carry a payload of 1,000 kg over a distance of more than 2,000 km.*

Agni-II test-flight successful again

The Hindu : News / National : Agni-II launch, a flawless mission

*Agni-II launch, a flawless mission*







Agni-II soars into the sky on Thursday from the Wheeler Island, off Odisha. Photo courtesy: DRDO

*Hits target area, dashing across 2,000 km in 700 seconds*

Agni-II soared to a spectacular success on Thursday, darting across *more than 2,000 km in a flawless mission of 700 seconds*.

*The Army&#8217;s Strategic Forces Command (SFC), tasked with launching missiles that carry nuclear warheads*, fired the missile from a platform built on a rail track on the Wheeler Island off the Odisha coast.

After lifting off at 8.46 a.m., the missile climbed to a height of 220 km, then flew 2,000 km before hitting the designated target area in the Bay of Bengal *with an accuracy of a few meters*.

Surface-to-surface Agni-II, produced by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), can carry a nuclear warhead weighing one tonne. But in this flight, it was armed only with conventional explosives. *The successful mission established the SFC&#8217;s preparedness to launch the nuclear weapons-capable Agni variants on its own*, DRDO officials said.

Scientific Adviser to the Defence Minister V.K. Saraswat told The Hindu from the Wheeler Island: &#8220;We are on track. The country has complete control over the design, evaluation and testing of ballistic missiles. The mission shows the perfection achieved by the armed forces to handle the Agni series of missiles.&#8221;

Mission Director Avinash Chander said the flight *&#8220;most importantly, conveys our preparedness to meet any eventuality, for it was launched by the SFC.&#8221;* The mission &#8220;fully validated our operational readiness to fire the missile.&#8221;

Director of Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL) in Hyderabad V.G. Sekaran said: &#8220;The user [the SFC] is totally confident of handling all the activities required for the launch. Their confidence &#8230; shows that the systems are in place. The missile was taken from the production lot and handed over to the user. The mission shows the tapering of our [the DRDO&#8217;s] support for the launch campaign.&#8221;

Associate Director of Research Centre, Imarat (RCI) in Hyderabad G. Satheesh Reddy said the avionics in the missile &#8212; on-board computers, missile interface units, and control actuation, navigation and telemetry systems &#8212; functioned to their capability. D. Lakshminarayana was Vehicle Director. Director of RCI S.K. Chaudhuri and Director of the Integrated Test Range M.V.K.V. Prasad were present during the launch. 

The Hindu : News / National : Agni-II launch, a flawless mission


----------



## ptltejas

The August is going to over when shall we testfire Nirbhay man?
What about hypersonic test?


----------



## Firemaster

ptltejas said:


> The August is going to over when shall we testfire Nirbhay man?
> What about hypersonic test?


Sabrr Karro bhaii as it is our Indigenous effort.


----------



## ptltejas

Firemaster said:


> Sabrr Karro bhaii as it is our Indigenous effort.



common bro there may be delay but not super delay. the problem is only wants to know at which stage the missile is. first there was feb now august there fore.

by the way I believe "Sabra ka fal mitha hota hai" we are best in missile because those are not available in the foreign market there fore we have world class missiles with variety. if it is there for other weapons we might manufacture more powerful weapons then available.


----------



## gslv mk3

ptltejas said:


> common bro there may be delay but not super delay. the problem is only wants to know at which stage the missile is. first there was feb now august there fore.
> 
> by the way I believe "Sabra ka fal mitha hota hai" we are best in missile because those are not available in the foreign market there fore we have world class missiles with variety. if it is there for other weapons we might manufacture more powerful weapons then available.


HSTDV test by 2014 I beleive


----------



## born

where is nirbhay??? It Was supposed to be tested in August


----------



## david blain

born said:


> where is nirbhay??? It Was supposed to be tested in August



me socha tume nirbhay ki koi news laye honge


----------



## The Deterrent

Some questions:

1. Has the Indian SFC launched any Agni-series missile from any place other than Wheeler Island?
2. How good is the mobility of the Agni-series missiles? Have they ever been fired from Road-mobile launchers? (seen them in parades, but not in a test I guess). What about their operational deployment? Does anyone know of any specific Rail network these missiles would operate on?
3. Is there any picture available for Shaurya's Road-mobile launcher?


----------



## Gessler

AhaseebA said:


> 1. Has the Indian SFC launched any Agni-series missile from any place other than Wheeler Island?



No reliable info. Besides, Wheeler Is. is the only test range where mediamen are allowed to enter freely and Frequently/on occasion.

*Pokhran* is another good test range, but maintains a much lower profile, I suspect a few Agni launches took place here too.



> 2. How good is the mobility of the Agni-series missiles? Have they ever been fired from Road-mobile launchers? (seen them in parades, but not in a test I guess).



No documented tests from RMLs/TELs for Agni-series have I come across. But even during the first tests of missile like Agni-5 tey use the same mechanisms that would otherwise be found on mobile launchers, i.e. the hydraulics, erection (), and launch system. Like this -





A fully-documented canister-launch of Agni-5 is due next year, so need to wait for some good imagery.



> What about their operational deployment?



Deployment of any nuke-capable missile is classified. All info on net is either 4-5 years old or mere assumptions.



> Does anyone know of any specific Rail network these missiles would operate on?



No specific network. Missile is towed on a carriage and taken down any train network that is suitable enough for a goods train is good enough for this job.



> 3. Is there any picture available for Shaurya's Road-mobile launcher?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Military to buy DRDO missiles worth Rs 1 lakh cr in 10 yrs*


At the tightly guarded &#8220;Missile Complex&#8221; outside Hyderabad, three Defence Research & Develo-pment Organisation (DRDO) laboratories will, for the first time, provide the military with a range of indigenous tactical missiles. With India&#8217;s air defence network in tatters and its warships desperately needing protection from incoming anti-ship missiles, the defence ministry blocked foreign purchases to give the DRDO time to develop indigenous missiles.

Now, over the coming decade, the military is poised to buy about Rs 1 lakh crore worth of DRDO-developed missiles. Top DRDO scientists say indigenous missiles would cost barely half as much as a foreign alternative.

The Director of the pivotal Defence R&D Laboratory (DRDL), A K Chakrabarti, confirmed to Business Standard during an exclusive visit to the Missile Complex that the Indian Air Force (IAF) and Army had already placed orders worth Rs 24,000 crore for Akash surface-to-air missiles. He said the navy had ordered Long Range-Surface to Air Missiles (LR-SAMs) worth more than Rs 2,600 crore for the navy&#8217;s destroyers and frigates that were under construction. And Subir Kumar Chaudhary, the director of DRDL&#8217;s sister laboratory, Research Centre Imarat (RCI), revealed the air force had ordered Rs 8,600 crore worth of Medium Range-Surface to Air Missiles (MR-SAMs).
V G Sekharan, director of the Advance Systems Laboratory (ASL), which developed the Prithvi and Agni ballistic missiles, declined to quantify the values or numbers of ballistic missiles ordered by the Strategic Forces Command, which operates India&#8217;s nuclear deterrent. Informed Ministry of Defence (MoD) sources estimate more than Rs 10,000 crore worth of missile systems have been delivered, or are on order for, the five missile groups already in service: two holding Prithvi missiles; a third holding Agni-I missiles; a fourth holding Agni-II missiles; and a fifth now being raised with Agni-III missiles.

In addition, a DRDO joint venture with Russia is producing and delivering Brahmos supersonic cruise missiles for the Army and Navy. Besides this, DRDL scientists claim they are close to success on the Nag anti-tank guided missile (ATGM); and some way from success on the air-to-air missile, Astra. The Nag and Astra could yield large orders when they meet user requirements in testing.

The DRDO has a monopoly on strategic ballistic missiles like the Prithvi and Agni series, since the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR) prohibits signatories from exporting missiles with ranges above 300 kilometres. Now, there is relief within the DRDO that military is ordering even tactical missile systems like the Akash, which faces international competition.

&#8220;The strategic missile programme has no competitors. But the tactical missile programmes are always under threat from foreign alternatives. If you don&#8217;t deliver (the missile systems) in time, or with the required quality, the users will buy from abroad,&#8221; says Chaudhary, the RCI director.

Leading the charge of successful tactical missiles is the Akash, which the Army and Air Force steadfastly rejected for two decades, leaving Army strike corps and IAF bases woefully unprotected as their vintage Russian missile systems became obsolescent, and then obsolete. But the MoD repeatedly turned down army and IAF demands to import foreign missile systems, backing the indigenous Akash. In 2008-09 the Air Force reluctantly ordered two squadrons of Akash for protecting the key air bases of Pune and Gwalior. Being assembled by Bharat Electronics Ltd (BEL) in Bangalore, the first of these will enter service this month, followed by the second in June 2013.

After that initial order, the IAF lost no time in embracing the Akash. In 2010, it ordered another six squadrons of the Akash, for protecting its bases in the north-east, on the Sino-Indian border. In March 2011, the Army placed a whopping order for two Akash regiments. Bharat Dynamics Ltd will build the Army version, mounted on the infamous Kolos Tatra. Trials of the first Tatra-mounted Akash system are scheduled for June 2013.

The DRDO says it conducts regular test firing, along with the military. &#8220;The IAF was pleased with its Akash firing tests, most recently in May-June 2012, when it fired five missiles at difficult incoming targets, which were flying just 30 metres high at almost the speed of sound. Four out of those five missiles destroyed their targets,&#8221; says Chakrabarti.

The Akash system&#8217;s Rohini radar picks up enemy fighters out to 120 kilometres, shooting them down at ranges of 25-30 kilometres, and altitudes of up to 18,000 metres (60,000 feet). Ongoing R&D has also given Akash &#8220;a low-altitude interception&#8221; capability, enabling it to shoot down aircraft that are just three kilometres away.

This is the first instalment of a three-part series


----------



## Gessler

AhaseebA said:


> Have they ever been fired from Road-mobile launchers? (seen them in parades, but not in a test I guess).



Here you go - See at 0:26 of this video and then from 0:33






Video also shows a T-72 bridge layer crossing a 5 meter deployable bridge and the Arjun Mk-1 BLT 
vehicle laying and then crossing similar bridges.

Lots of interesting stuff in this video, Shaurya HGM, Thermal imagers, Nishant UAV, Akash SAM,
Agni-III launch from road-mobile launcher etc.

See at 4.52, a Prithvi mimicking a hostile missile is launched followed by PAD interceptor during testing,
video also includes AAD-1 interceptor missile and Akash missile launcher mobility trials, full 360-degree
rotation of the launcher etc. Great video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

There is some movement of Road mobile launcher yesterday, Looks like Shaurya is going to test soon...


Yesterday I saw command and control post with mobile launcher moving out of bangalore city...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trendmaker1




----------



## ptltejas

I  warn the DRDO now test fire Nirbhay , no more excuses no more time. Feb over also over Aug and now Sep is over. u cant live Nirbhay without test of nirbhay. scientists are the busy with 20 20 match..........?


----------



## Gessler

The first Nirbhay LACM could be air-launched from Su-30MKI.


----------



## kurup

gessler said:


> The first Nirbhay LACM could be air-launched from Su-30MKI.



What ??? Are you saying that the first ever test of Nirbhay will be from MKI .

LACM = Land-Attack Cruise Missiles 

ALCM = Air-Launched Cruise Missile


----------



## ptltejas

gessler said:


> The first Nirbhay LACM could be air-launched from Su-30MKI.



I am serious man, and you feel I am Jocking?


----------



## indiatester

ptltejas said:


> I  warn the DRDO now test fire Nirbhay , no more excuses no more time. Feb over also over Aug and now Sep is over. u cant live Nirbhay without test of nirbhay. scientists are the busy with 20 20 match..........?



Now you have to wait till Dec this year for the test or another postponement message

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

octopus said:


> What ??? Are you saying that the first ever test of Nirbhay will be from MKI .
> 
> LACM = Land-Attack Cruise Missiles
> 
> ALCM = Air-Launched Cruise Missile



You don't get it. Any cruise missile designed to attack land targets are called LACMs. Ground-launched
ones are called GLCM. Prasun Sengupta claimed that the first Nirbhay test will be air-launched, land-attack.


----------



## jha

*India tests Prithvi missile's naval version Dhanush*



> Balasore: India successfully test-fired nuclear capable Dhanush, the naval version of Prithvi short-range ballistic missile, from a warship off Odisha coast on Friday. The indigenously developed naval version of the Prithvi short-range ballistic missile has a strike range of up to 350 km and can carry 500 kg of conventional or nuclear warhead, a DRDO official said.
> 
> "Dhanush was test-fired from a naval ship off Odisha coast at around 1125 hours," Ravi Kumar Gupta, Director in the Directorate of Public Interface in Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) told PTI over phone.
> 
> Describing the trial as fully successful, Gupta said the test was conducted by the strategic force command (SFC) of the Indian Navy. "The trial was a complete success and all the mission objectives were accomplished," he said.


----------



## ptltejas

indiatester said:


> Now you have to wait till Dec this year for the test or another postponement message


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

....................


----------



## sudhir007

*The Agni-I Ballistic Missile: Vivek Ahuja *

The Beta Coefficient...: The Agni-I Ballistic Missile: Vivek Ahuja

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

*India's Nuclear Missile Programme - a 3d animation *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit_Pujari

sudhir007 said:


> *The Agni-I Ballistic Missile: Vivek Ahuja *
> 
> The Beta Coefficient...: The Agni-I Ballistic Missile: Vivek Ahuja



the gist of his findings



> * Nuclear-Capable Agni-1 Ballistic Missile's Range Can Be Extended To 1500 Km....*
> ...with the help of advanced, light-weight composite materials for the construction of its body & lighter warhead designs.
> 
> This was one of the findings of an analysis carried out of the Agni-1 Ballistic Missile, that has been deployed under the operational command of the country's SFC, using open-source data. One 'vivek_ahuja', a well-regarded members of the Bharat Rakshak Forum, has authored this paper. A look up on the Internet for his name threw some information about his credentials. Credible.
> 
> Star-Grain-Solid-Rocket-Fuel
> For the completion of its mission, the missile has been calculated to be carrying 8510 Kg of Solid Rocket Fuel - HTPB. It is stored in what is described as a 'star grain' configuration [Photograph on left]. It basically refers to the manner in which the solid fuel is arranged or shaped inside the missile. One significant advantage of using liquid rocket fuels is that the characteristic nature of combustion,
> Solid-Rocket-Propellant-Grain-Regression
> at any given time, can be dynamically varied, if required, by controlling the flow of fuel and oxidisers into the combustion chamber with the help of control valves. Solid rocket fuel combustion can not be similarly controlled. Once ignited, the solid fuel will continue to burn till all of it has been consumed. A method that enables a degree of control over its combustion characteristics is the fuel stacking arrangement, or grain of the propellant. This '6-pointed Star Grain' configuration, he concludes, can provide the Agni-I with an effective combustion [and corresponding thrust] characteristics, both inside the atmosphere [low velocity, therefore less drag losses], as well as when almost out of it [higher acceleration]. The diagram to the right gives an idea of how solid rocket fuel gets consumed in flight. The missile has been estimated to take 9 minutes to reach its target, with the powered flight [stage where fuel burns] lasting for around 40 seconds & the missile warhead attaining velocity of Mach 7 prior to its impact on target.
> 
> Being the outcome of a development programme initiated earlier, the missile has an all-metal body construction, built using
> Agni-1-Missile-1000-kg-warhead-Composite-casing-01
> Maraging Steel. Since that time, with the Agni-IV project, DRDO has demonstrated successfully its ability to utilise high strength but light weight composites to build casings. Therefore, it would be logical to assume that this manufacturing technology would also find application in the building of future Agni-1s. Use of composites would enable its users to lob the missile, with its existing warhead, even farther, up to a distance of 1250 Km, claims the author.
> 
> The range of Agni 1 missile has been estimated assuming a warhead mass of 1000 Kg. It corresponds to BARC's untested 200 Kt boosted fission warhead design, with the Agni-1's Re-Entry Vehicle [RV] designed accordingly. Carrying a warhead weighing lesser would, therefore, enable it to reach targets further down-range. Calculations suggest a distance of 1500 km can, theoretically, be reached if the missile were to be made of composites & carrying a lesser [unspecified]
> Agni-1-Missile-1000-kg-warhead-Metal-casing-01
> mass of payload. However, it seems unlikely that, in the current scenario there would be any major re-design on that front. That is because, following Operation Shakti, India declared a self-imposed moratorium on further tests. Thus, any new design will, therefore, also remain untested, unless it decides to take a break from the moratorium. An unlikely proposition. A 1000 Kg mass would provide you with the leeway to over-engineer the design, thus making up for not testing it. It is also being debated whether the data generated from just 5+1 tests are enough to create models for simulations that can help design newer warheads without physically testing them with sufficient reliability+. Therefore, a conservative conclusion would state that there will be no major changes in the Agni-1's warhead design, and will continue to weigh in the range of 1000 kg. Thus, going by this assumption, one can conclude that the missile's range can be practically extended to 1250 km. There have been speculations, that one of the clauses during the signing of the upwards of $12 billion USD contract with France for the acquisition of around 126 MMRCA includes access to its Inertial Confinement Fusion facility near Bordeaux. There, however, has been no further "leaks" elaborating this proposal.
> 
> You may read the entire paper below.
> 
> source
> 
> Godspeed
> 
> Related: Ballistic Missile Defense Shield system in Europe [Infographic]
> 
> 1st image source: wired.com
> 
> +=Anecdotal reports state that Dr R. Chidambaram, then Chairman of the AEC & DAE, asked for the remaining device, scheduled for testing, to be taken out of the ground, as the tests already conducted had generated sufficient data.



Nuclear-Capable Agni-1 Ballistic Missile&#39;s Range Can Be Extended To 1500 Km.... - AA Me, IN


----------



## Kloitra

Ankit_Pujari said:


> the gist of his findings
> 
> 
> 
> Nuclear-Capable Agni-1 Ballistic Missile's Range Can Be Extended To 1500 Km.... - AA Me, IN





> There have been speculations, that one of the clauses during the signing of the upwards of $12 billion USD contract with France for the acquisition of around 126 MMRCA includes access to its Inertial Confinement Fusion facility near Bordeaux. There, however, has been no further "leaks" elaborating this proposal.



This has been speculated by a number of people. Hope this is not just a far fetched idea.

A big deal | Deccan Chronicle


> Rafale seems to have an edge, owing to its Active Electronically Scanned Array radar for air-to-air missions, whereas EADS has it only as prototype. This is fortuitous in a way because France can, as an inalienable part of the MMRCA deal, be persuaded to allow Indian nuclear weapon designers access to its Megajoule inertial confinement nuclear fusion facility near Bordeaux, to help rectify the thermonuclear weapon design that proved a dud on testing in 1998, and to work on other fusion weapon configurations. This will not obviate the need for tests in future, but inspire some confidence in the Indian strategic nuclear arsenal in the interim. Such access is a must and it can be extracted, howsoever painfully, from Paris now when it is desperate to keep a aircraft design and development capability alive in France. It is an opportunity not to be missed.


----------



## kurup

A whole new series of missiles from DRDO

1. 300 km range SAM

2. 300 km range AAM

3. 400 km range ALCM

4. subsonic SLCM

5. supersonic SLCM

6. low-weight nano missile


http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/226164-drdo-plans-advanced-missiles.html

Confirms Nirbhay and Brahmos SLCM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

The Hindu : Today's Paper / NATIONAL : Two Pinaka variants under development

After the success of the Pinaka multiple rocket launcher, ordnance factories are now developing two more of its variants, Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) chairman Sudhir Kumar Beri said here on Friday.

At present, there are two variants of the Pinaka and efforts are on to develop two more variants that can strike targets at double the existing range. A Detailed Project Report (DPR) was already sent to the government for approval, Mr. Beri said.

This apart, there are plans to enhance the production of the existing Pinaka rocket launchers from 2,000 to 5,000 per annum, he told The Hindu on the sidelines of 42{+n}{+d}All India Ordnance and Ordnance Equipment Factories Annual athletic meet 2012-13 at the Medak ordnance factory.

On the delay in overtaking the ailing Hindustan Cables Limited (HCL)&#8217;s three units in Hyderabad, Rupnarayanpur in West Bengal and Naini in Allahabad, Mr. Beri replied that the government was expected to take a decision by February.

&#8220;We are hopeful that it will be a positive decision. About Rs. 1,500 crore has to be spent on these units for creating necessary facilities,&#8221; he said.

It will be an advantage for the OFB to acquire the three HCL units as 1,400 acres of land is available with the units.

Besides, there are quarters, power infrastructure and water supply as well. Barring the machinery, the infrastructure will help the OFB set up an ammunition production unit or night device equipment production unit, he explains.

He said the government sanctioned Rs. 15,000-crore for the modernisation and enhancement of the production capacity of ordnance factories under the 12{+t}{+h}Five Year Plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

Agni V, India's longest range ballastic missile with a range of over 5000 kms being transported to the India Gate for the Republic Day parade in New Delhi. Photo V.V.Krishnan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007

http://bdl.ap.nic.in/annualreporteng2012.pdf


----------



## RPK

Date : *JAN 9 2013*

Missile : *BrahMos -Naval Version*

Location: *from INS Teg in the Arabian Sea.* 

Test Frequency: *34th launch* 

Performance :

*The missile blasted off in a pre-designated war scenario taking a &#8216;double-manoeuvre in S-form&#8217; hitting the designated target ship just one metre above water line. The sheer velocity and power of hit made the missile rip through the ship&#8217;s hull,&#8221;*


Result: *Success*

http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...uvrable-version-of-brahmos/article4290157.ece









Date : *JAN 28 2013*

Missile : *K15 B05 - SLBM*

Location: * the Bay of Bengal *. 

Test Frequency: *12th flight trial*

Performance :

*The missile was tested for its full range of 700 km and the mission met all its objectives. He said the impact accuracy of the medium range strategic missile was in single digit.*


Result: *Success*

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...stfires-underwater-missile/article4350553.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Azazel

*Nirbhay Cruise Missile Test Next Month: DRDO*





*Tata 12x12 vehicle on which Nirbhay will be based. | Photo by Shiv Aroor*

India's Nirbhay cruise weapon will be tested in February, DRDO chief Dr V.K. Saraswat said at a press conference last week in Bangalore. This is the first time in over a year that a definite time-frame has been provided on the mysterious programme. Last checked, the missile was to have been tested in July-August 2012.

As I've earlier reported, this will be, without a doubt, the most significant weapon test since, perhaps, the Agni-III. The Nirbhay, shrouded in secrecy for long, is understood to be a two-stage high subsonic cruise missile with loitering capabilities. Sources suggest that apart from the engine (apparently supplied by NPO Saturn), the rest of the system is fully indigenous.

Livefist: Nirbhay Cruise Missile Test Next Month: DRDO


----------



## Hulk

Azazel said:


> *Nirbhay Cruise Missile Test Next Month: DRDO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tata 12x12 vehicle on which Nirbhay will be based. | Photo by Shiv Aroor*
> 
> India's Nirbhay cruise weapon will be tested in February, DRDO chief Dr V.K. Saraswat said at a press conference last week in Bangalore. This is the first time in over a year that a definite time-frame has been provided on the mysterious programme. Last checked, the missile was to have been tested in July-August 2012.
> 
> As I've earlier reported, this will be, without a doubt, the most significant weapon test since, perhaps, the Agni-III. The Nirbhay, shrouded in secrecy for long, is understood to be a two-stage high subsonic cruise missile with loitering capabilities. Sources suggest that apart from the engine (apparently supplied by NPO Saturn), the rest of the system is fully indigenous.
> 
> Livefist: Nirbhay Cruise Missile Test Next Month: DRDO



This is Prahar's vehicle, I do not think Nirbhay will have it.


----------



## GURU DUTT

kurup said:


> A whole new series of missiles from DRDO
> 
> 1. 300 km range SAM
> 
> 2. 300 km range AAM
> 
> 3. 400 km range ALCM
> 
> 4. subsonic SLCM
> 
> 5. supersonic SLCM
> 
> 6. low-weight nano missile
> 
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/226164-drdo-plans-advanced-missiles.html
> 
> Confirms Nirbhay and Brahmos SLCM



well u forgot a whole new series of very light and compact ICBM,s and a new series of Anti Tank Wepons on lines of spike family


----------



## kurup

GURU DUTT said:


> well u forgot a whole new series of very light and compact ICBM,s and a new series of Anti Tank Wepons on lines of spike family



Well these missiles are the ones mentioned in the report .

Please discuss the new ICBMs and ATGMs in detail .


----------



## GURU DUTT

kurup said:


> Well these missiles are the ones mentioned in the report .
> 
> Please discuss the new ICBMs and ATGMs in detail .



well they(ICBM) wont be more on the range at it will never be more than 8000 km but the main emphasis is on miniturising them to curernt and future world standards & in both CM & BL versions & in anty tank they will be more on accuracy , multi seeker ,2.5-4km & a 8km aone aswell and low wieght thats all i know and the main user in mind will be the infantry


----------



## kurup

GURU DUTT said:


> well they(ICBM) wont be more on the range at it will never be more than 8000 km but the main emphasis is on miniturising them to curernt and future world standards & in both CM & BL versions & in anty tank they will be more on accuracy , multi seeker ,2.5-4km & a 8km aone aswell and low wieght thats all i know and the main user in mind will be the infantry



What is CM & BL ??


----------



## Water Car Engineer

keep this thread updated. Great thread RPK.




> Date : JAN 28 2013
> 
> Missile : K15 B05 - SLBM
> 
> Location: the Bay of Bengal .
> 
> Test Frequency: 12th flight trial

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## trident2010

Nano missiles !! When we had micro-missiles? 

Sounds hi-tech !!


----------



## S-DUCT

Here are some intresting info about Indian BGRV Program.

INTRO




Uploaded with ImageShack.us














SHOURYA(B-O5)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## S-DUCT

MNMS(MULTIPURPOSE NANOMISSILE SYSTEM) www.smdc.army.mil/FactSheets/MNMS.pdf




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

But I don't think that our nano missiles system would be similar to that of US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Prithvi flight profile*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

Date : J*AN 29 & 30 2013*

Missile : *Cannon-launched Laser Guided Missile (CLGM)*

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR). Odisha*

Test Frequency: *six times*

Performance :

*The missile was test-fired six times during the mission, which was completed on Tuesday. All the missiles performed as expected and the trials met mission objectives as coordinated.*


Result: *Success*

CLGM completes test flights - The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## anilindia

10 trials of the K15 missile have been performed earlier with secrecy..

Why ?????

And about 3,500-km range K-4 missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MST

anilindia said:


> 10 trials of the K15 missile have been performed earlier with secrecy..
> 
> Why ?????
> 
> And about 3,500-km range K-4 missiles



We just wanted to see if we can keep something secret.

Regarding K-4 I won't be surprised if its already tested. And you don't be surprised if in a couple of years you see a video of K -4 coming out of sea and its announced it is ready for induction. 

P.S. What I mean to say is that it shouldn't take long. We now have all the pieces of the puzzle just need to apply it on a bigger projectile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space

*Scramjet engine development and testing for future hypersonic (> 6 Mach) missile systems*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## RPK

Date : *JAN 30 & 31 2013*

Missile : *Pinaka Multi-barrel rocket system* 

Location: I*ntegrated Test Range (ITR). Odisha*

Test Frequency: *seven rounds of the Pinaka rockets were test fired*

Performance :

*Seven rounds of the Pinaka rockets were test fired successfully. While one rocket was used during each trial, the tests were aimed to assess its stability in flight as well as accuracy and consistency.*


Result: *Success*


Source: Pinaka rockets test fired successfully from Chandipur test range | Odisha Reporter

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Meanwhile in AeroIndia-2013...



> Behind Israel&#8217;s Iron Dome for India is a Stunner in the works.Israel, India&#8217;s furtive defence supplier that both countries keep shrouded behind layers of confidentiality, has outed itself in the Aero India 9th edition here.
> 
> 
> A truck-mounted launcher from its Iron Dome missile system greets visitors at the entrance to the biannual event in the IAF&#8217;s Yelahanka airbase that showcases the air combat inventory that India has on its wish list.
> 
> The Iron Dome, successfully demonstrated in last year&#8217;s short sharp war between Israel and militants in the Gaza Strip, is on that list. But somewhere below is its bigger brother named David&#8217;s Sling. The Stunner is the rocket that the David&#8217;s Sling system fires to shoot down enemy missiles with ranges 250km and above.
> 
> So important has Israel&#8217;s presence been at this edition of Aero India that even defence minister A.K. Antony, known for his aversion to being publicly seen in the company of India&#8217;s possibly most reliable military supplier as of now, allowed himself to be photographed with Major General Ehud Shani, the director general in Israel&#8217;s ministry of defence.
> 
> Israel and India, said Israel&#8217;s ambassador Alon Ushpiz at the opening of his country&#8217;s pavilion here, share a &#8220;level of intimacy and co-operation&#8221; that is reflected and is an &#8220;integral part of the growing multifaceted relationship between our two countries&#8221;.
> 
> &#8220;Without going into details, the friendship and chemistry between Israelis and Indians&#8230; is a source of pride and indeed a bedrock of security, stability and tranquillity for both our nations,&#8221; he said.
> 
> The Iron Dome system that its maker Rafael claims shot down 85 per cent of Fajr5 and Qassam rockets on target from militants in the Gaza Strip was deployed across south Israeli settlements and to protect parts of Tel Aviv. It took three to five batteries of Iron Dome to protect Tel Aviv. Israel expects that the demonstration of the system will encourage India to buy it for its VVIP areas.
> 
> There is a difference, though, of size. Tel Aviv covers about 176sqkm with about 52sqkm estimated to have been targeted by the militants.
> 
> The National Capital Territory of Delhi, in comparison, is spread over 1,483sqkm.
> 
> Even the David&#8217;s Sling, which Israel&#8217;s Rafael is developing with the US-headquartered Raytheon and covers a larger area, has a single system for Israel as of now. A test in November 2012 is said to have been successful.
> 
> A Rafael official said a single David&#8217;s Sling system would give cover for Israel, a country with contested boundaries but spanning approximately 16,000sqkm, less than even that of Kerala (about 18,650sqkm), one of India&#8217;s smaller states in terms of acreage.
> 
> Israel has a four-layered missile defence system, graduating from the Iron Dome in the close-in area to the David&#8217;s Sling and the Arrow II and the Arrow III for longer-range missiles.
> 
> India&#8217;s Defence Research and Development Organisation claims that its own missile defence system is ready to be translated from the drawing board to a war theatre. _India has also been in talks with the US and Russia for missile defence systems like the Patriot III and the SV-300 for long and medium ranges._
> 
> In early December, however, an Israeli delegation is understood to have held extensive talks with the Indian defence ministry. Indian officials expressed more keenness on the David&#8217;s Sling than in the Iron Dome.



Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space

*Does India have the liberty to increase the Brahmos Missile range ?
ANS: Yes
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space

*Latest ground test of Astra (new design)*






*Old Astra design*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S-DUCT

latest ground test of astra


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*RF-Seeker for Nirbhay cruise missile.
*

Guessing that's Nirbhay's nose cone too.






*MBDA-DRDO Maitri SR-SAM interceptor*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## palash_kol

S-DUCT said:


> latest ground test of astra



It looks like Harpoon ASM.

BTW the design is becoming mature.


----------



## kurup

palash_kol said:


> It looks like Harpoon ASM.
> 
> BTW the design is becoming mature.



Yep . The new missile has been able to shed it's weight to almost half the previous design.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

prahaar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Navy plans fresh trial of BrahMos missile







India is preparing to carry out a fresh trial of supersonic cruise missile BrahMos from a warship in Bay of Bengal off Andhra Pradesh coast. The test is likely to be conducted on March 9.

Defence sources said though the test was planned for February 28, it was deferred as the launching platform was not ready. The test would be conducted by Indian Navy.

Preparation is on for the test with a team of officials of range safety and communications from the Chandipur-based Integrated Test Range (ITR) camping at Visakhapatanam for the mission. We hope to complete the preparation by end of the week and the missile will be fired at the week-end, said a source.

Jointly developed by DRDO and Russias NPO Mashinostroyenia, the BrahMos missile is capable of carrying conventional warheads up to 300 kg for a range of 390 km.

The two-stage missile is about nine metre tall and weighs 3.9 tonnes with the canister.

Navy plans fresh trial of BrahMos missile | idrw.org


----------



## kurup




----------



## RPK

Date : *Feb 28 & Mar 1 2013*

Missile : *Pinaka Multi-barrel rocket system *

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR). Odisha*

Test Frequency: *Seven rounds of the Pinaka rockets were test fired*

Performance :

*Seven rounds of the Pinaka rockets were test fired successfully. While one rocket was used during each trial, the tests were aimed to assess its stability in flight as well as accuracy and consistency.*


Result: *Success*

Pinaka rockets successfully test-fired for second day - Brahmand.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK

Date : *Mar 12 2013*

Missile : *Nirbhay cruise missile*

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR). Odisha*

Test Frequency: *Maiden lanuch* 

Performance :

*Basic mission objectives were met and the cruise capabilities were established as it covered 25 per cent of the envisaged range. All the parameters till the time it deviated were as expected. *


Result: *Partial Success*

*Nirbhay strays from flight path, aborted - The Hindu*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## S-DUCT

*India test fires submarine-launched version of BrahMos supersonic cruise missile*

India today successfully carried out the maiden test firing of the over 290 km-range submarine-launched version of BrahMos supersonic cruise missile in the Bay of Bengal becoming the first country in the world to have this capability.

The submarine-launched version of BrahMos was successfully test fired from an underwater pontoon near here, BrahMos CEO A Sivathanu Pillai said.

This is the first test firing of an underwater supersonic cruise missile anywhere in the world and the missile travelled its complete range of over 290 kms, he said.

He said the performance of the missile during the test launch was &#8220;perfect&#8221;.

Ship and ground-launched versions of the missile have been successfully tested and put into service with theIndian Army and the Navy.

The maiden test of the submarine-launched version of BrahMos comes over a week after the indigenously built long-range subsonic cruise missile Nirbhay failed to hit its target in its first test.

&#8220;BrahMos missile is fully ready for fitment in submarines in vertical launch configuration which will make the platform one of the most powerful weapon platforms in the world,&#8221; Pillai said.

Defence Minister A K Antony congratulated DRDO scientists and Russian specialists along with officers of theIndian Navy associated with the project for successful test launch of missile from an underwater platform.
India test fires submarine-launched version of BrahMos supersonic cruise missile | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

This is the first time that any supersonic cruise missile is launched vertically from a submerged platform. *BRAHMOS *vertically installed in a* modular launcher* in the *pressure hull* of the *submarine *will increase the_ offensive power_ of the vessel* without compromising on its defensive power *as the *torpedo tubes can be fully utilised for defence.* This new variant of the supersonic cruise missile will add more fire power to the Navys underwater weapon delivery capabilities.

When contacted by Journalists, Dr. Pillai, CEO & MD BrahMos said that *BRAHMOS missile is fully ready for fitment in P75 (I) of Indian Navy in vertical launch configuration which will make the platform one of the most powerful weapon platform in the World.
*



Livefist: FIRST PHOTOS: BrahMos Underwater Variant Maiden Launch


----------



## RPK

Date : *Mar 20 2013*

Missile : *BrahMos -SLCM Version*

Location: *A pontoon off Visakhapatnam in the Bay of Bengal.* 

Test Frequency: *Maiden flight* 

Performance :

*The anti-ship version of the potent missile, with a range of 290 km, blasted off from the pontoon at 2.10 p.m. and hit an altitude of 14 km before cruising along a trajectory at Mach 3 to decimate the designated target as low as 12 metres over the sea. The flight lasted about 400 seconds. the missions objective was to demonstrate the vertical launch of the missile from underwater. The capability has been proven and the missile is ready for fitment on the Navys future submarines under Project 75-I,*


Result: *Success*

*Submarine variant of BrahMos test-fired - The Hindu*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RPK

Date : *Apr 07 2013*

Missile : *Agni-II-IRBM*

Location: * Wheeler Island, off the Odisha coast* 

Test Frequency: *SFC Practice Launch* 

Performance :

*It lifted off from a mobile launcher on Wheeler Island, off the Odisha coast, and travelled its entire range of 2,000 km before splashing into the targeted area in the Bay of Bengal, with an accuracy of a few metres. It was a perfect mission which saw no &#8220;holds&#8221; and the entire flight lasted more than 10 minutes.*


Result: *Success*

Agni-II soars to success - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

Date : *Apr 22-25 2013*

Missile : *OSA-AK missile*

Location: * Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur* 

Test Frequency: *SFC Practice Test* 

Performance :

*Three rounds of the missile were fired at 11.25 am, 11.45 am and 12.45 pm, the missile was to hit the tow body during the third attempt.

&#8220;The missile fell down immediately after take off. Though in initial two attempts the 10-km range missile travelled a certain distance, but during the target simulation exercise it failed to reach the target,&#8221; said a source.*


Result: *Failure*

*Missile misses target again - The New Indian Express*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

IAF test fires surface-to-air missile
OSA-AK from Chandipur
Press Trust of India : Balasore | Wed
Apr 24 2013, 19:57 hrs
A A
Indian Air Force (IAF) today
conducted the test fire of its short
range surface-to-air missile 'OSA-AK'
from Integrated Test Range(ITR) at
Chandipur, 15 km from here.
"It was a routine trial carried out by
the IAF to train its personnel," said a
defence official.
Today, three rounds of trials were
conducted targeting a tow body
supported by pilotless target aircraft
(PTA) 'Lakshya'.
OSA AK is a short range missile
which has already been inducted into
the Indian Air Force.


IAF test fires surface-to-air missile OSA-AK from Chandipur - Indian Express Mobile


----------



## Ammyy

What happens to second test launch of A5 missile that was proposed in third week of may ?

Any one?


----------



## kurup

Ammyy said:


> What happens to second test launch of A5 missile that was proposed in third week of may ?
> 
> Any one?



Most probably delayed as usual .


----------



## RPK

Date : *May 22 2013*

Missile : *BrahMos -Naval Version*

Location: *from INS Tarkash in the Arabian Sea.* 

Test Frequency: *Acceptance Test Firing (ATF)* 

Performance :

*&#8220;The missile performed high-level &#8216;C&#8217; manoeuvre at pre-determined flight path and successfully hit the target. The surface-to-surface missile was test-launched from the warship at 11 am,&#8221;*


Result: *Success*

BrahMos test-fired from Naval frigate - The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nav84

Good results apart from couple of tests.Thanks for the information. we need to get submarines induct quickly so they can fill all the gaps.


----------



## acetophenol

@RPK :Good job bro,but the OSA SAM was launched by IAF and DRD0 and not SFC.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Dr. Avinash Chander DS & Chief Controller R&D (Missile & Strategic Systems) DRDO*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Astra Mock Up*






*Helina Launcher*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbx911

arihant said:


> Anti-Missiles.



:p 

i love this forum, i think it's one of the foremost in the world in the field of defense, and i love that Indian and Pakistani peeps are jelling well


----------



## The SiLent crY

Contrarian said:


> India in always in serious $hit. We have 2 neighbours who are hostile to us. One is warming up, the other remains as it ever was.
> 
> Plus the new missiles would be able to cover almost the ENTIRE China. Currently we cannot, so that will have a very serious effect on the Chinese establishment.
> 
> Not to mention, with Agni III, we'd be able to cover Saudi Arabia, *Iran*, Kazakhastan.



Jesus , What the hell are you doing with Iran ?


----------



## Contrarian

S00R3NA said:


> Jesus , What the hell are you doing with Iran ?



We are talking about geographical range of missiles, not intent to use them.
Iran is a historical ally and not one that India bears enmity with.


----------



## Sankranthi

IND151 said:


> This is the first time that any supersonic cruise missile is launched vertically from a submerged platform. *BRAHMOS *vertically installed in a* modular launcher* in the *pressure hull* of the *submarine *will increase the_ offensive power_ of the vessel* without compromising on its defensive power *as the *torpedo tubes can be fully utilised for defence.* This new variant of the supersonic cruise missile will add more fire power to the Navys underwater weapon delivery capabilities.
> 
> When contacted by Journalists, Dr. Pillai, CEO & MD BrahMos said that *BRAHMOS missile is fully ready for fitment in P75 (I) of Indian Navy in vertical launch configuration which will make the platform one of the most powerful weapon platform in the World.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Livefist: FIRST PHOTOS: BrahMos Underwater Variant Maiden Launch



How the hell is a submerged submarine going to identify and mark an enemy ship which is 300 Kms away and launch a BahMos to kill it ? 

Looks like a classic case of putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## skysthelimit

Sankranthi said:


> How the hell is a submerged submarine going to identify and mark an enemy ship which is 300 Kms away and launch a BahMos to kill it ?
> 
> Looks like a classic case of putting the cart before the horse.



Initial target identification can be done using satellites, AWACS, etc. Lock-on during final approach is achieved using on-board IR signature and TV camera.


----------



## sasi

I am expecting some missle test news this week. Let's hope!


----------



## Capt.Popeye

sasi said:


> I am expecting some missle test news this week. Let's hope!



Is there a missile test scheduled for every week. Like a traditional 'friday release' for Bollywood release for movies?
Jes' jokin'.


----------



## indian_foxhound

With successful captive trials completed in April, and a fully reconfigured missile now ready for the next phase of development testing, Indias indigenous beyond visual range air-to-air missile Astra is set for its debut firing from an aircraft by the end of this year. As first reported in SPs Aviation in March this year, 2013 has been christened Astra Year by DRDO in light of expectations that the Astra beyond visual range air-to-air missile will finally see a flight test firing from an IAF aircraft.

Now, it is confirmed that it will happen. It has also now learnt that while the base version Astra Mk.1 will have an intercept range of 44 km, it will be the Astra Mk.2 that will be a true force multiplier weapon, with an intercept range in excess of 100 km. That, at any rate, is the intended configuration. The Astra will be deployed from underwing hardpoints on the Su-30MKI, not wingtip pylons as earlier intended. The Astra is an all-weather all aspect beyond visual range and close combat missile that will be deployed on the IAFs LCA Tejas, Su-30MKI, Mirage-2000 and possible, the Rafale MMRCA in the future too. The missile sports active radar terminal guidance (dual mode guidance), smokeless propulsion, improve electronic counter-countermeasures and what the DRDO calls improved effectiveness in a multi-target scenario.

Astra missile to be fired, two variants revealed | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

It cant fit into wing tip mean, its weight is very high than intended?


----------



## Skull and Bones

rockstar said:


> It cant fit into wing tip mean, its weight is very high than intended?



Generally, IR seeking missiles with range of about 20 km in mounted on wing tips. Active seeker missiles are heavier than IR seeker.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstarIN

Skull and Bones said:


> Generally, IR seeking missiles with range of about 20 km in mounted on wing tips. Active seeker missiles are heavier than IR seeker.



Yes but it should be less than 150 kg. We need this for LCA basically.


----------



## Anony

* Why the hell repeating same news 10 times a month*? Members should avoid posting similar articles without any new information or official statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

rockstar said:


> It cant fit into wing tip mean, its weight is very high than intended?



Generally wing tip missiles are short ranged with IR seeker, about 100 kg. Medium to long range exceed 200 kg and cant be fit on wing tips.


----------



## Skull and Bones

rockstar said:


> Yes but it should be less than 150 kg. We need this for LCA basically.



The payload of an active radar seeker is much heavier than passive IR seeker I'd worry about hit probability rather than weight for the time being.


----------



## sancho

rockstar said:


> It cant fit into wing tip mean, its weight is very high than intended?



Not higher, but some early reports suggested Astra could be a SR missile too, but the article is not a good one. Astra will be used from MKI, Migs and LCA only. The lenght should make use at upgraded M2Ks not possible and Rafale will get the MICA / METEOR combo. 
However, I guess it will take time anyway, till the MK2 version is fully developed and mature enough to be operational. The MK1 version surely won't be ordered by the forces and a future use in FGFA or AMCA will require folding wings too.



rockstar said:


> Yes but it should be less than 150 kg. We need this for LCA basically.



LCA carries BVR missiles at the mid and internal hardpoints, so weight won't be an issue here. The external hardpoint with 150Kg limit is for SR missiles only and as of now, only R73s will be used, although MICA IR would add some good advantages too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

I want induction report instead of such kind of news


----------



## IND151

With successful captive trials completed in April, and a fully reconfigured missile now ready for the next phase of development testing,* India&#8217;s indigenous beyond visual range air-to-air missile Astra is set for its debut firing from an aircraft by the end of this year*. As first reported in SP&#8217;s Aviation in March this year, 2013 has been christened &#8216;Astra Year&#8217; by DRDO in light of expectations that the Astra beyond visual range air-to-air missile will finally see a flight test firing from an IAF aircraft.

Now, it is confirmed that it will happen. *It has also now learnt that while the base version Astra Mk.1 will have an intercept range of 44 km, it will be the Astra Mk.2 that will be a true force multiplier weapon, with an intercept range in excess of 100 km*. That, at any rate, is the intended configuration. The Astra will be deployed from underwing hardpoints on the Su-30MKI, not wingtip pylons as earlier intended. The Astra is an all-weather all aspect beyond visual range and close combat missile that will be deployed on the IAF&#8217;s LCA Tejas, Su-30MKI, Mirage-2000 and possible, the Rafale MMRCA in the future too. The missile sports active radar terminal guidance (dual mode guidance), smokeless propulsion, improve electronic counter-countermeasures and what the DRDO calls improved effectiveness in a multi-target scenario.

Astra missile to be fired, two variants revealed | idrw.org


----------



## Gessler

sancho said:


> LCA carries BVR missiles at the mid and internal hardpoints, so weight won't be an issue here. The external hardpoint with 150Kg limit is for SR missiles only and as of now, *only R73s will be used*, although MICA IR would add some good advantages too.



What about Python-5?


----------



## MilSpec

sancho said:


> Not higher, but some early reports suggested Astra could be a SR missile too, but the article is not a good one. Astra will be used from MKI, Migs and LCA only. *The lenght should make use at upgraded M2Ks not possible and *Rafale will get the MICA / METEOR combo.
> However, I guess it will take time anyway, till the MK2 version is fully developed and mature enough to be operational. The MK1 version surely won't be ordered by the forces and a future use in FGFA or AMCA will require folding wings too.



It's desi sraam/mraam, we should push to integrate it on everything we fly (atleast the sraam mk1 version), even the AJT if we can, DARIN III is proposing sticking couple of SRAAM's DARE III wants to give the same a2a defensive cap to Mig 27's, I say we should try to stick the both the versions on everything we fly. And It would be pretty good if we can stick a few on the frenchies, thier munitions cost an arm and a leg plus a kidney!!!

Can you please explain the length issue with m2k,


----------



## sancho

sandy_3126 said:


> It's desi sraam/mraam, we should push to integrate it on everything we fly (atleast the sraam mk1 version), even the AJT if we can, DARIN III is proposing sticking couple of SRAAM's DARE III wants to give the same a2a defensive cap to Mig 27's, I say we should try to stick the both the versions on everything we fly. And It would be pretty good if we can stick a few on the frenchies, thier munitions cost an arm and a leg plus a kidney!!!
> 
> Can you please explain the length issue with m2k,



It's a BVR missile with a radar seeker, so requires a radar to use it and as I always say, it's capability that counts, not origin. We can't afford to use low capable missiles only to please some pride reasons!

The upgraded M2Ks, will have the additional fuselage hardpoint stations, which will be used for MICA missiles, but in between them is the gear bay, which means any payload at this hardpoints has lenght limitations.






MICA lenght: 3.10m
Astra lenght: 3.57m


Also Astra was developed as a replacement for R27 and R77 missiles on the Mig 29s and MKIs, or LCA/Mig 29K, but it seems that Astra MK1 didn't met the goals, additional R27s and Derby for LCA were procured.




Gessler said:


> What about Python-5?



That was Israeli PR at Aero India, not based on IAF or IN orders, so far no Indian official had confirmed it and IAF seems to be happy with the R73. Another reason why Python V and HMS for Jags is such a waste.


----------



## MilSpec

sancho said:


> It's a BVR missile with a radar seeker, so requires a radar to use it and as I always say, it's capability that counts, not origin. We can't afford to use low capable missiles only to please some pride reasons!
> 
> The upgraded M2Ks, will have the additional fuselage hardpoint stations, which will be used for MICA missiles, but in between them is the gear bay, which means any payload at this hardpoints has lenght limitations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MICA lenght: 3.10m
> Astra lenght: 3.57m
> 
> 
> Also Astra was developed as a replacement for R27 and R77 missiles on the Mig 29s and MKIs, or LCA/Mig 29K, but it seems that Astra MK1 didn't met the goals, additional R27s and Derby for LCA were procured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was Israeli PR at Aero India, not based on IAF or IN orders, so far no Indian official had confirmed it and IAF seems to be happy with the R73. Another reason why Python V and HMS for Jags is such a waste.





First, I think you are wrong about your length concerns... Hint: R27 4.08 m is qualified on with the mirage m2k in 2000 if I can remember correctly. 

Next about the active homing radar on astra, we do use mica, r27, r77 active homing versions, unless Astra's v1 and v2's capabilities are proven, there is no need to dismiss it as incapable. The reason I am stating this is because I know who is collaborating in developing the seeker for this missile. 

I still think Astra mk2 will be able to replace a few BVR's that are taking us to the cleaners...


----------



## sancho

sandy_3126 said:


> First, I think you are wrong about your length concerns... Hint: R27 4.08 m is qualified on with the mirage m2k in 2000 if I can remember correctly.



I guess you confused it with the R73 that sometimes is said to be integrated to the M2K and secondly our current M2Ks don't have the rear fuselage hardpoints, they carry missiles only at the wingstations:







These obviously don't have size limitations, but occupy the wet stations, which is the benefit of the new hardpoints and MICA. In any strike mission the M2K-5 can carry 2 x large fuel tanks and IR missiles at the wings, up to 4 x MICAs at the fuselage stations and strike weapons at the centerline.
Btw the size limitation and further use of French M2Ks should be the reason why they considering upgraded MICAs now, since METEOR can't be used from these fuselage stations either. 



sandy_3126 said:


> The reason I am stating this is because I know who is collaborating in developing the seeker for this missile.



I didn't said that the seeker would be an issue, only that it's an EM missile and require radar guidance, the problem seems to be the range, since 80Km was the goal, but as the reports shows, the MK1 version has roughly half of it yet.


----------



## MilSpec

sancho said:


> I guess you confused it with the R73 that sometimes is said to be integrated to the M2K and secondly our current M2Ks don't have the rear fuselage hardpoints, they carry missiles only at the wingstations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These obviously don't have size limitations, but occupy the wet stations, which is the benefit of the new hardpoints and MICA. In any strike mission the M2K-5 can carry 2 x large fuel tanks and IR missiles at the wings, up to 4 x MICAs at the fuselage stations and strike weapons at the centerline.
> Btw the size limitation and further use of French M2Ks should be the reason why they considering upgraded MICAs now, since METEOR can't be used from these fuselage stations either.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't said that the seeker would be an issue, only that it's an EM missile and require radar guidance, the problem seems to be the range, since 80Km was the goal, but as the reports shows, the MK1 version has roughly half of it yet.



I am actually not confused about the missile that was qualified , and yes I was referring to wet station , carrying r27, the reason for qualifying r27 and r77 both of Mirage is due to the RVV PD and MD. This Mirage configuration is with single centerline drop tank, and two mraam's for critical cap. With MKI's in good numbers I dont see it's utility anymore though.


----------



## sancho

sandy_3126 said:


> I am actually not confused about the missile that was qualified , and yes I was referring to wet station , carrying r27, the reason for qualifying r27 and r77 both of Mirage is due to the RVV PD and MD.



Not even the Mig 29s had R77s integrated yet, so no way the M2K had and please explain the relation to RVV...?



sandy_3126 said:


> This Mirage configuration is with single centerline drop tank, and two mraam's for critical cap.



Not really, because the centerline fuel tank is just a smaller one and provide it will limited endurance only. That's actually an interception config, while the CAP config of the upgraded fighters usually include the bigger wingtanks, since the EM missiles can be carried at the fuselage. More importantly though, in strike config, the M2K wouldn't have any hardpoint left for BVR missiles, without the new fuesalage stations, so in both roles MICA will be the missile for it and that's why IAF procured a pretty good number of it. 
Rafale can add Astra in a mixed config, as a more cost effective BVR missile, but MICA IR would be more suitable for Rafales passive BVR attack capabilities and it would be silly to limit this only for indigenous missiles.


----------



## Ammyy

Any one know about second test launch of A5?? 

That was scheduled in June but still no update about it???


----------



## RPK

*India Planning Two Agni-V Test Firings This Year*




Ammyy said:


> Any one know about second test launch of A5??
> 
> That was scheduled in June but still no update about it???



EW DELHI &#8212; India&#8217;s Agni-V ballistic missile will be tested twice this year before being inducted into the country&#8217;s armed forces toward the end of 2014.

The Agni-V, an intercontinental ballistic missile designed to hit targets at distances of up to 5,000 km (3,100 mi.), was test-fired in April 2012.

This year India&#8217;s Defense and Research Development Organization (DRDO) will carry out two more tests, &#8220;the first most likely in September, which would be followed by a second test at the end of the year,&#8221; a DRDO official tells Aviation Week. &#8220;These are among DRDO&#8217;s high-priority missions. Our aim is to make the missile ready for induction by 2014.&#8221;

The second test will be carried out from a tightly sealed canister mounted on a launcher truck, the DRDO official says.

A canister-launch system will &#8220;provide the forces the requisite operational flexibility to swiftly transport the ballistic missile and launch it from a place of their choosing,&#8221; he explains.

The missile was initially planned to be tested in May, but was delayed due to heavy rains.

&#8220;The trials are usually avoided when sea is rough and weather is not conducive,&#8221; the DRDO official says. &#8220;We conduct thousands of tests through simulation in our labs under different conditions. The actual flight trials are to confirm what is predicted in simulation tests matches the algorithms.&#8221;

A nuclear-tipped, three-stage missile, the Agni-V was developed by DRDO at a cost of more than 2.5 billion rupees ($48.4 million).

It is 17.5 meters (57 ft.) tall with a launch weight of 50 tons. The missile is powered by solid propellants and can be transported by road.

The successful 2012 test of the missile brought India closer to joining the small group of nations &#8212; including the U.S., China, Russia, the U.K. and France &#8212; with the capability to deploy intercontinental ballistic missiles.

India is also developing the sixth in its series of Agni ballistic missiles that will be capable of carrying multiple warheads. While Agni-V can carry up to three nuclear warheads, Agni-VI will carry up to 10.

India has said its missile program is not directed against any country.

Agni, meaning fire in Hindi and Sanskrit, is a rocket family India has tested since 2002.

In 2010, India successfully test-fired Agni-II, an intermediate-range ballistic missile with a range of more than 2,000 km (1,250 mi.).


----------



## Ammyy

@RPK Buddy I am asking about scheduled launch date.


----------



## RPK

Ammyy said:


> @RPK Buddy I am asking about scheduled launch date.




Please read this line But date is not mentioned.




> will carry out two more tests, &#8220;the first most likely in September, which would be followed by a second test at the end of the year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

Date : *July 27 2013*

Missile : *Pinaka Multi-barrel rocket system-II *

Location: *Chandhan area in Pokhran field firing ranges*

Test Frequency: *Developmental trials*

Performance :

*Pinaka Mark II trials were sucessfully conducted at the Pokhran field firing range. The target was successfully destroyed in Keru area which was located 30 km from the firing point.*

Result: *Success*

Source: *Second generation Pinaka multi-rocket system test fired in Pokhran*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zilahumafazal

i did not got a point????


----------



## kaykay

zilahumafazal said:


> i did not got a point????



Don't worry I also didn't get. Koi baat nahi sab theek ho jayega.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

zilahumafazal said:


> i did not got a point????



What point you are talking about mention it.



zilahumafazal said:


> i did not got a point????



What point you are talking about mention it.


----------



## RPK

Date : *August 08 2013*

Missile : *Pinaka Multi-barrel rocket system-II *

Location: *Firing point-2 at Chandipur*

Test Frequency: *Developmental trials*

Performance :

*India successfully test fired indigenously developed &#8220;Pinaka&#8221; rockets from a multi-barrel rocket launcher.*

Result: *Success*

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/231970-indian-missile-test-watch.html#ixzz2bM7jwilV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

Date : *Aug 12 2013*

Missile : *Prithvi-II*

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, Odisha.*

Test Frequency: *User trials*

Performance :

*The missile was launched at 9.15 am and it zeroed in on the pre-designated target in the Bay of Bengal with all the systems working to perfection. "It was a text-book launch for its full range of 350".*

Result: *Success*

Source:

Source:* Nuclear-capable Prithvi-II missile successfully test-fired - The Hindu*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sasi

sudhir007 said:


>



what is it?


----------



## SRP

sasi said:


> what is it?



Probably coastal defence missile(anti ship).


----------



## MJaa

Russian-Indian BrahMos Supersonic Anti-Ship Cruise Missiles ~ Global Military Review


----------



## jawad444

Such a latest technology for Indian forces.


----------



## he-man

sasi said:


> what is it?



tor m1 missile system



desert warrior said:


> Probably coastal defence missile(anti ship).



tor m1 missile system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SR-91

*India to Test &#8220;China Killer&#8221; Agni-V ICBM*



India will conduct a second test of its longest range, nuclear-capable ballistic missile sometime around September 15, according to local media outlets.

On Monday, the Chennai-based The Hindu cited an unnamed official at the Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO), India&#8217;s military technology agency, as saying that DRDO is currently preparing for the second test of the Agni-V missile at Wheeler Island. The official said the test would be conducted &#8220;around September 15,&#8221; presumably depending on how preparations go and weather conditions. The report went on to cite another Indian official as saying that two Indian naval ships were being positioned in the Indian Ocean near the target point of the test.

The Agni-V is a three-stage, solid-fueled missile that can travel 5,000 km while carrying a 1,000 km payload, making it India&#8217;s longest range missile. It is often referred to as India&#8217;s first intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) in local media. Although it demonstrates mastery of all the necessary technologies of ICBMs, technically it is only an intermediate ballistic missile as ICBMs have ranges of at least 5,500 km. 

India first tested the Agni-V in April 2012. The first test, which was also conducted at Wheeler Island, was successful and garnered a lot of excitement in India, both because of the scientific achievements involved in developing an ICBM-like missile, as well as because the Agni-V will allow India to deliver nuclear weapons to many of China&#8217;s major cities for the first time. In light of this, some in India have taken to calling the Agni-V the &#8220;China killer.&#8221;

Last month The Hindu reported Tessy Thomas, the director of the Agni Missile Project at DRDO, as saying there will be two or three more tests of the Agni-V before the missile is deemed operational in 2015. She also said that the Agni-V, like all of India&#8217;s missiles, is a &#8220;weapon of peace.&#8221;

Back in May, V.K. Saraswat, who at the time was DRDO&#8217;s Director-General, confirmed that his organization was modifying the Agni-V to enable it to carry Multiple Independently Targetable Re-entry Vehicles (MIRVs). As The Diplomat explained at the time:

&#8220;MIRVs enable ICBMs to carry multiple nuclear warheads on a single missile, and strike multiple targets or a single target with greater efficiency. After the last stage of the ICBM boosts off, a MIRVed ICBM will dispense the warheads to their separate or singular targets. Both the Soviet Union and the United States MIRVed their ICBM forces during the 1970s, which complicated arms control agreements moving forward.&#8221;

In her comments last month,* Ms. Thomas implied that the modifications to allow India to MIRV its Agni-Vs had been completed successfully. This raises the possibility that the upcoming test would use a MIRVed Agni-V,* although The Hindu report did not give any indication to suggest that this is the case.


http://thediplomat.com/flashpoints-blog/2013/09/11/india-to-test-china-killer-agni-v-icbm/


Great news,i guess we will see AGNI VI faster than one expected.


----------



## he-man

SR-91 said:


> *India to Test &#8220;China Killer&#8221; Agni-V ICBM*
> 
> 
> 
> India will conduct a second test of its longest range, nuclear-capable ballistic missile sometime around September 15, according to local media outlets.
> 
> On Monday, the Chennai-based The Hindu cited an unnamed official at the Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO), India&#8217;s military technology agency, as saying that DRDO is currently preparing for the second test of the Agni-V missile at Wheeler Island. The official said the test would be conducted &#8220;around September 15,&#8221; presumably depending on how preparations go and weather conditions. The report went on to cite another Indian official as saying that two Indian naval ships were being positioned in the Indian Ocean near the target point of the test.
> 
> The Agni-V is a three-stage, solid-fueled missile that can travel 5,000 km while carrying a 1,000 km payload, making it India&#8217;s longest range missile. It is often referred to as India&#8217;s first intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) in local media. Although it demonstrates mastery of all the necessary technologies of ICBMs, technically it is only an intermediate ballistic missile as ICBMs have ranges of at least 5,500 km.
> 
> India first tested the Agni-V in April 2012. The first test, which was also conducted at Wheeler Island, was successful and garnered a lot of excitement in India, both because of the scientific achievements involved in developing an ICBM-like missile, as well as because the Agni-V will allow India to deliver nuclear weapons to many of China&#8217;s major cities for the first time. In light of this, some in India have taken to calling the Agni-V the &#8220;China killer.&#8221;
> 
> Last month The Hindu reported Tessy Thomas, the director of the Agni Missile Project at DRDO, as saying there will be two or three more tests of the Agni-V before the missile is deemed operational in 2015. She also said that the Agni-V, like all of India&#8217;s missiles, is a &#8220;weapon of peace.&#8221;
> 
> Back in May, V.K. Saraswat, who at the time was DRDO&#8217;s Director-General, confirmed that his organization was modifying the Agni-V to enable it to carry Multiple Independently Targetable Re-entry Vehicles (MIRVs). As The Diplomat explained at the time:
> 
> &#8220;MIRVs enable ICBMs to carry multiple nuclear warheads on a single missile, and strike multiple targets or a single target with greater efficiency. After the last stage of the ICBM boosts off, a MIRVed ICBM will dispense the warheads to their separate or singular targets. Both the Soviet Union and the United States MIRVed their ICBM forces during the 1970s, which complicated arms control agreements moving forward.&#8221;
> 
> In her comments last month,* Ms. Thomas implied that the modifications to allow India to MIRV its Agni-Vs had been completed successfully. This raises the possibility that the upcoming test would use a MIRVed Agni-V,* although The Hindu report did not give any indication to suggest that this is the case.
> 
> 
> India to Test
> 
> 
> Great news,i guess we will see AGNI VI faster than one expected.



i doubt we will have mirv's so easily...............saraswat said post 2015 and he is the biggest pheku ever!!


----------



## SR-91

I thought it was fast too,maybe they will test mirv associated technology


----------



## Gijoe

Lol MIRV, we American give the tech and you still cannot make it. What ashame little Indian idiots.


----------



## SR-91

Its a strategic tech,no one gives it up,u idiot.keep ur comments to urself.


----------



## Gijoe

SR-91 said:


> Its a strategic tech,no one gives it up,u idiot.keep ur comments to urself.



You such an idiot Indian, we know your Agni tech are given by the Russian. We provides you the MIRv tech, you dumb Indian people don't know how to make anything. If it is not given by us and Russian by secret, you dumb bell cannot make it.


----------



## SRP

Gijoe said:


> You such an idiot Indian, we know your Agni tech are given by the Russian. We provides you the MIRv tech, you dumb Indian people don't know how to make anything. If it is not given by us and Russian by secret, you dumb bell cannot make it.



You piece of **** give us the source for your claim or just **** off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SR-91

> Gijoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You such an idiot Indian, we know your Agni tech are given by the Russian. We provides you the MIRv tech, you dumb Indian people don't know how to make anything. If it is not given by us and Russian by secret, you dumb bell cannot make it.
Click to expand...




First, i dont have to prove u anything.
Second, U are just an ashamed pakistani hiding behind American flag.
I know it hurts u to know that Indians and India is on A rise and there is nothing u can do about it.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Gijoe

SR-91 said:


> First, i dont have to prove u anything.
> Second, U are just an ashamed pakistani hiding behind American flag.
> I know it hurts u to know that Indians and India is on A rise and there is nothing u can do about it.



You really A DUMB Indian, I'm not Pakistani or Chinese. I'm a USA white man, we gave you the tech in secret. We know your stupid Agni lady is just a make up, that technology is Russian give it to you dumb bell. We provide you MIRV tech, let see if you can master ride it dumb bell little island INDIAN.


----------



## SRP

Gijoe said:


> You really A DUMB Indian, I'm not Pakistani or Chinese. I'm a USA white man, we gave you the tech in secret. We know your stupid Agni lady is just a make up, that technology is Russian give it to you dumb bell. We provide you MIRV tech, let see if you can master ride it dumb bell little island INDIAN.



You @ss**** don't understand English I guess. Give us proof of your claim.


----------



## SR-91

> Gijoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really A DUMB Indian, I'm not Pakistani or Chinese. I'm a USA white man, we gave you the tech in secret. We know your stupid Agni lady is just a make up, that technology is Russian give it to you dumb bell. We provide you MIRV tech, let see if you can master ride it dumb bell little island INDIAN.
Click to expand...



U just proved urself.

Pathetic!!!!


----------



## Gijoe

SR-91 said:


> U just proved urself.
> 
> You dumb Indian really don't understand the "secret" transfer technology mean proof. I proved you a dumb Indian.


----------



## SRP

Gijoe said:


> SR-91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> U just proved urself.
> 
> You dumb Indian really don't understand the "secret" transfer technology mean proof. I proved you a dumb Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you just proved yourself a dumb false flagger.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alphacharlie

Gijoe said:


> SR-91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> U just proved urself.
> 
> You dumb Indian really don't understand the "secret" transfer technology mean proof. I proved you a dumb Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HyperBola BullshIt
> 
> UNCLE Sam Never Gives Anything for FREE.....
> 
> We rejected your F18/F16/2nd Trenton Class
> 
> STOOGE UK Never got F22 ....
> 
> Mr White Mr White....Oh!! God Sent Superior Human!!*
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

desert warrior said:


> You piece of **** give us the source for your claim or just **** off.



This fellow wants as many thanks from Pakistani or Chinese members, alas no body is giving a damn!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Gijoe said:


> You really A DUMB Indian, I'm not Pakistani or Chinese. I'm a USA white man, we gave you the tech in secret. We know your stupid Agni lady is just a make up, that technology is Russian give it to you dumb bell. We provide you MIRV tech, let see if you can master ride it dumb bell little island INDIAN.



LOLLLLL, another dumbass wannabe Redneck falls into PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Date:* *Sept 15 2013*

*Missile:* *Agni 5*

*Location:* *Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, Odisha.*

*Test Frequency:* *Second Launch*

*Performance:*



> . "It hit the target in a predefined trajectory. It met all the mission objectives," Defence Research and Development Organisation ( DRDO) said in a statement.



*Result:* *Success*

With Agni-5 ballistic missiles, Beijing now within India&rsquo;s range - The Economic Times


*Images/Videos:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

i read an article on k-4 being tested successfully,
is it true ?


----------



## kurup

@Dillinger , @Abingdonboy , @S-DUCT , @gslv mk3







Any idea what missile is this ?? From BR .


----------



## gslv mk3

kurup said:


> @Dillinger , @Abingdonboy , @S-DUCT , @gslv mk3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what missile is this ?? From BR .



Devil SAM?


----------



## kurup

gslv mk3 said:


> Devil SAM?



Ya right .... ippazha njn shreddiche .... match completely .


----------



## gslv mk3

@kurup 

Or is it the original?SA-2 missile


----------



## kurup

gslv mk3 said:


> @kurup
> 
> Or is it the original?SA-2 missile



That is also a possibility ......


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Date: Sept 23, 2013

Missile: Helina ASM

Location: Pokhran Field Firing Range

Test Frequency: (?)

Performance:*



> "For hitting the target, a launching pad was made in Pokhran field firing range. *Helina's target was set 7km from the launching pad. The target was fired from launching pad and was hit successfully." *





*Result: Success
*
Source: Anti-tank Nag missile 'Helina's' trial conducted - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*India To Induct Agni-V In 2014*


> India says it plans to induct the Agni-V ballistic missile into the country&#8217;s armed forces by the end of 2014 after the successful launch of the missile last weekend.
> 
> The test-firing, the second in two years, was conducted from Wheeler Island off the coast of the eastern state of Odisha on Sunday, according to a senior scientist at India&#8217;s Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO). The missile, powered by three-stage solid rocket motors, &#8220;flew on a predefined path and reached its destination with expected precision,&#8221; the DRDO official says. &#8220;The test has demonstrated the maturity, repeatability and robustness of the system.&#8221;
> 
> Work is ongoing &#8220;to get the missile moving and fire it using a road-mobile launcher,&#8221; the DRDO scientist said.
> 
> Sunday&#8217;s test will be followed by another one at the end of this year. A few more tests will then be needed before the missile is formally inducted into India&#8217;s military by end of 2014, the official says.
> 
> Space expert Pallav Bagla says the second test launch of Agni-V is &#8220;a big step&#8221; for India &#8220;in the field of missile technology and military deterrent capability.&#8221;
> 
> The first test of Agni-V took place on April 19, 2012 from a mobile launcher at Launch Complex 4 of the Integrated Test Range in Odisha.
> 
> The Agni-V, an intercontinental, nuclear-tipped, three-stage ballistic missile, cost DRDO 2.5 billion rupees ($48.4 million) to develop. It can hit a target up to 5,000 km (3,100 mi.) away. It is 17.5 meters (57 ft.) tall with a launch weight of 50 tons, is powered by solid-rocket propellants, and can be transported by road.


----------



## Indo-guy

India test-fires nuclear-capable Prithvi-II missile from Odisha

BALASORE: India on Monday test-fired its indigenously developed nuclear-capable Prithvi-II missile with a strike range of 350km from a test range at Chandipur, about 15km from here. 

The surface-to-surface missile was test-fired from a mobile launcher in salvo mode from launch complex-3 of the Integrated Test Range at about 9.14am, defence sources said. 

"The missile was randomly chosen from the production stock and the total launch activities were carried out by the specially formed SFC and monitored by the scientists of DRDO as part of practice drill," the sources said. 

"The missile trajectory will be tracked by the DRDO radars, electro-optical tracking systems and telemetry stations located along the coast of Odisha," they said. 

"The downrange teams onboard the ship deployed near the designated impact point in the Bay of Bengal will monitor the terminal events and splashdown," they said. 

Inducted into India's Strategic Forces Command in 2003, the Prithvi II missile, the first missile to be developed by DRDO under India's prestigious IGMDP (Integrated Guided Missile Development Program) is now a proven technology, said a defence source. 

"The launch was part of a regular training exercise of SFC and was monitored by DRDO scientists," the source said. 

Such training launches clearly indicate India's operational readiness to meet any eventuality and also establishes the reliability of this deterrent component of India's strategic arsenal, the source said. 

Prithvi is capable of carrying 500kg to 1000kg of warheads and is thrusted by liquid propulsion twine engines. It uses advanced inertial guidance system with manoeuvering trajectory. 

The last user trial of Prithvi-II was successfully carried out from the same base on August 12, 2013.


----------



## MULUBJA

RPK said:


> Date : *JAN 9 2013*
> 
> Missile : *BrahMos -Naval Version*
> 
> Location: *from INS Teg in the Arabian Sea.*
> 
> Test Frequency: *34th launch*
> 
> Performance :
> 
> *The missile blasted off in a pre-designated war scenario taking a double-manoeuvre in S-form hitting the designated target ship just one metre above water line. The sheer velocity and power of hit made the missile rip through the ships hull,*
> 
> 
> Result: *Success*
> 
> India test-fires manoeuvrable version of BrahMos | Business Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date : *JAN 28 2013*
> 
> Missile : *K15 B05 - SLBM*
> 
> Location: * the Bay of Bengal *.
> 
> Test Frequency: *12th flight trial*
> 
> Performance :
> 
> *The missile was tested for its full range of 700 km and the mission met all its objectives. He said the impact accuracy of the medium range strategic missile was in single digit.*
> 
> 
> Result: *Success*
> 
> India successfully test-fires underwater missile - The Hindu



Hitting the target after taking double S maneuvers is an indication of lot more range than advertised as missile loose lots of kinetic energy in performing such complex maneuvers. It should at least be 500KM as accepted by scientists after one of the test of block III.


----------



## RPK

Date : *Oct 07 & Oct 08 2013*

Missile : *Prithvi-II*

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, Odisha.*

Test Frequency: *User trials*

Performance :

* the missile achieved a very good accuracy of less than 15 metres while zeroing on to the pre-designated target point in the Bay of Bengal. During a flight of seven minutes, aided by a hybrid GPS-INS navigation system, Prithvi-II, carrying a dummy payload of 500 kg, went to an altitude of 38 km before manoeuvring towards the target point.*

Result: *Success*

Source:

Source:*Prithvi-II test-fired again successfully - The Hindu*


----------



## gslv mk3

@faithfulguy

Indian Akash missile already uses Ramjet engines.

Indian LRCM ,powered by LFRJ and have range of 600-1000 kms.First test in 2014







DRDO Hypersonic Technology Demonstrator vehicle HSTDV,to fly on 2014,and uses a scramjet.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...ersonic-vehicle-hstdv-ready-ground-tests.html

Scramjet is already ground tested,by DRDO.

And ISRO has already tested a passive scramjet module in 2012,and would do it in 2014 with a new sounding rocket.
It was ground tested back in 2006.
The Hindu Business Line : Scramjet: ISRO makes major breakthrough


----------



## faithfulguy

gslv mk3 said:


> @faithfulguy
> 
> Indian Akash missile already uses Ramjet engines.
> 
> Indian LRCM ,powered by LFRJ and have range of 600-1000 kms.First test in 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRDO Hypersonic Technology Demonstrator vehicle HSTDV,to fly on 2014,and uses a scramjet.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...ersonic-vehicle-hstdv-ready-ground-tests.html
> 
> Scramjet is already ground tested,by DRDO.
> 
> And ISRO has already tested a passive scramjet module in 2012,and would do it in 2014 with a new sounding rocket.
> It was ground tested back in 2006.
> The Hindu Business Line : Scramjet: ISRO makes major breakthrough



India need to get its long range subsonic cruise missile working first before worry about long range supersonic cruise missile. One step at a time. No need to fly before walking.


----------



## gslv mk3

faithfulguy said:


> India need to get its long range subsonic cruise missile working first before worry about long range supersonic cruise missile. One step at a time. No need to fly before walking.



Oh really?Whats your background wrt to aerospace technology to give free advices to Indian scientists at DRDO?

Or is your gall bladder leaking,when you understood that India already have ramjet technology & Indian scramjet was already.ground tested ??

According to me,you are nothing but a troll,who comes us with,laughable claims like 'Pakistan is,at same level as India in space research' & 'India cannot make steel for jet engines'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

gslv mk3 said:


> Oh really?Whats your background wrt to aerospace technology to give free advices to Indian scientists at DRDO?
> 
> Or is your gall bladder leaking,when you understood that India already have ramjet technology & Indian scramjet was already.ground tested ??
> 
> According to me,you are nothing but a troll,who comes us with,laughable claims like 'Pakistan is,at same level as India in space research' & 'India cannot make steel for jet engines'



Didn't India just failed a long range cruise missile test. Get that one working first before talking about a supersonic ones. Don't try to start all these projects but cannot finish one.


----------



## gslv mk3

faithfulguy said:


> Didn't India just failed a long range cruise missile test. Get that one working first before talking about a supersonic ones. Don't try to start all these projects but cannot finish one.



We know what to do & what not.Indian scientists at DRDO are far more experienced in these than a ignorant guy like you.And we have enough manpower to go for all these projects at once.

I see your rear is burnt after you learned that India already have Ramjetss & have ground tested scramjets...


----------



## cirr

[YouKu]XNjIxNjAxNTY4[/YouKu]


----------



## kurup

cirr said:


> [YouKu]XNjIxNjAxNTY4[/YouKu]



Please don't post cr@p videos in this section .


----------



## sudhir007

*Can any body tellme what is this track carry ??*


----------



## kurup

sudhir007 said:


> *Can any body tellme what is this track carry ??*



What makes you think it has something to do with military ??

The image is from *Atul Load Carriers* .

Atul Road Carriers


----------



## kbd-raaf

@gambit

How would you describe the effect of an applied angular velocity (in the form of an electric motor) upon the attitude of a gyroscope. Scratch that, an applied torque (be it from an electric motor or gravity).

Moving on from there, how are gyroscopes used to create artificial horizons. I am able to intuitively understand but having a bit of trouble describing it analytically.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

kurup said:


> What makes you think it has something to do with military ??
> 
> The image is from *Atul Load Carriers* .
> 
> Atul Road Carriers


 Tatra trucks are used only by the military and by organisations related to them,IIRC.
This truck looks like it's from the DRDO,as most DRDO trucks have the 'DRDO' sticker on the front and this one has a white patch.........right where the DRDO stickers are normally seen.
Could be wrong though.


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

Nirbhay cruise missile http://www.google.co.in/search?q=ni...ei=PnhvUoLCKensiQK0n4D4DQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#i=0


----------



## RPK




----------



## kurup

*N-capable Agni I trial next week*

India is preparing to conduct a fresh user trial of surface-to-surface ballistic missile Agni-I from a defence base off the Odisha coast. The Strategic Forces Command (SFC) of the Indian Army will carry out the test next week.

Agni-I is the first missile in the country’s most ambitious Agni series. The nuke-capable missile can destroy targets nearly 700 km away.

Sources at the Integrated Test Range (ITR) in Chandipur said preparation for the test had already begun at Wheeler Island launching complex off the Dhamra coast. Missile equipment, motor and all accessories have arrived and work is on to integrate the weapon.

“There were considerable improvements in its re-entry technology and manoeuvrability since Agni’s first trial. This test will reconfirm the technical parameters set for the user (Army). If weather favours, the test will be conducted on November 7,” a defence scientist, associated with the programme, said.

As the missile has already been inducted in the Indian Army, the test will be conducted by the SFC with logistic support from the DRDO.

This will be limited stock production (LSP) test of Agni-I, which will be randomly selected from a bunch of missiles in the production lot.

The Agni-I is an antiquated short-range, surface-based ballistic missile in the series. Compared to its longer-range cousins, its height is just 15 metres and it is powered by both solid and liquid propellants, which imparts it a speed of 2.5 km per second.

This missile was first test-fired on January 25, 2002 and since then several trials have been conducted. 

It is designed to bridge the gap between indigenously built short-range Prithvi, already deployed in the Army, and medium-range Agni-II, that has a range of more than 2,000 km, sources said.

Agni-I can be blasted off from both road and rail mobile launchers.

The missile weighs around 12 tonnes and can carry both conventional and nuclear payload of about 1,000 kg. Weighing less, but having the same thrust, the missile has added acceleration, sources added.

Earlier this year, India had successfully conducted the second developmental trial of 5,000-km range Agni-V missile. Plans are also afoot to test fire 4,000-km range Agni-IV missile in the coming months.

The DRDO had launched the Agni project in 1983 as part of the country’s Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme and the first test flight of the Agni series was conducted on May 22, 1989 when the 2,000-km range Agni-II was used for the test.

http://newindianexpress.com/states/...trial-next-week/2013/10/31/article1865838.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

@Dillinger : yaar ,What is the level of transfer of technology between various DRDO labs and Brahmos Aerospace Cooperation .


----------



## Dillinger

kurup said:


> @Dillinger : yaar ,What is the level of transfer of technology between various DRDO labs and Brahmos Aerospace Cooperation .



Some, but most of it is not required nor actually possible given that Brahmos aerospace is the owner of the IP/IR. 

At the end of the day though in terms of guidance and control systems India doesn't need that sort of transfer either, in fact it is we who are developing the SAR sensor for terminal guidance of the Brahmos (not that Russia can't do the same, but such a move has not evinced much of an interest in them).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

Question: What is the engagement radius (not altitude of interception) of both AAD and PAD?


----------



## Dillinger

AhaseebA said:


> Question: What is the engagement radius (not altitude of interception) of both AAD and PAD?



The slant range for the AAD is stated to be between 140-180km.


----------



## kurup

Dillinger said:


> Some, but most of it is not required nor actually possible given that Brahmos aerospace is the owner of the IP/IR.



But isn't Brahmos a joint venture between DRDO and NPO ??


----------



## Dillinger

kurup said:


> But isn't Brahmos a joint venture between DRDO and NPO ??



BrahMos co. is a special "vehicle" for a specific purpose so while spin-off benefits are there its not the sort of deep end transfer that one would think of..for that one needs to go the Korshun way like China and Pakistan with Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Dillinger said:


> BrahMos co. is a special "vehicle" for a specific purpose so while spin-off benefits are there its not the sort of deep end transfer that one would think of..for that one needs to go the Korshun way like China and Pakistan with Ukraine.



OK .... So do we have the TOT for Russian technology used in Brahmos missile ??


----------



## li0nheart

*Agni-I missile successfully test-fired*

BALASORE (Odisha): India on Friday successfully test-fired its indigenously developed nuclear-capable Agni-I ballistic missile with a strike range of 700km from a test range off Odisha coast as part of a user trial by the Army.

The surface-to-surface, single-stage missile, powered by solid propellants, was test-fired from a mobile launcher at 0933 hrs from launch pad-4 of the integrated test range at Wheeler Island, about 100km from here.

"The test-fire of the ballistic missile was fully successful," ITR director M V K V Prasad said.

"Agni-I missile was launched by the strategic forces command (SFC)," he said, adding the DRDOdeveloped medium-range ballistic missile from the production lot was launched as part of regular training exercise by the armed forces.

The Agni-I missile has a specialised navigation system which ensures it reaches the target with a high degree of accuracy and precision, he said.

Weighing 12 tonnes, the 15-metre-long Agni-I, which can carry payloads up to 1000 kg, has already been inducted into the Indian Army.

Agni-I was developed by advanced systems laboratory, the premier missile development laboratory of the DRDO in collaboration with Defence Research Development Laboratory and Research Centre Imarat and integrated by Bharat Dynamics Limited, Hyderabad.

The last trial of the sophisticated Agni-I missile was successfully carried out on December 12, 2012 from the same base.




Agni-I missile successfully test-fired - The Times of India


----------



## RPK

Date : *Nov 08 2013*

Missile : *Agni 1*

Location: *Wheeler Island, Odisha.*

Test Frequency: *11th User trials*

Performance :


*The single-stage, solid-fuelled missile was launched at 9.34 a.m. from a road mobile launcher by personnel of the Strategic Forces Command as part of a regular training exercise. It was a text-book launch and the missile, carrying a dummy payload weighing one tonne, splashed down near the pre-designated target point with double-digit accuracy, a top Defence Research and Development Organisation scientist said.*

Result: *Success*

Source:

Nuclear-capable Agni-I missile test fired successfully - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK

Date : *Nov 18 2013*

Missile : *BrahMos missile -Land*

Location: *Pokhran test range in Rajasthan.*

Test Frequency: *User trials*

Performance :


*The block III variant of BrahMos with deep penetration capability was test launched from a Mobile Autonomous Launcher.

The missile after launch followed the predetermined trajectory and successfully pierced the designated concrete structure, a press release stated.*

Result: *Success*

Source:

Indian Army test-fires advanced version of BrahMos missile | Business Line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Date : *Nov 23 2013
*
Missile : *Dhanush* 

Location: *In the Bay of Bengal*.


Test Frequency: *User trials*

Performance :
*The missile maintained its intended trajectory before plunging down the sea. The test launch was tracked from its take-off to impact point through an integrated network of sophisticated radars and electro-optic instruments for data analysis. All the mission sequencing events occurred as expected.
*
Result: *Success*
Source:
N-capable 'Dhanush' successfully test-fired -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptltejas

Where is Second Test of Nirbhay?


----------



## RPK

Date : *Dec 03 2013*

Missile : *Prithvi-II*

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, Odisha.*

Test Frequency: *User trials*

Performance :

*"The missile was randomly chosen from the production stock and the launch activities were carried out by the specially formed Strategic Force Command (SFC) and monitored by scientists of Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) as part of training exercise," the sources said.

"The missile trajectory was tracked by DRDO radars, electro-optical tracking systems and telemetry stations located along the coast of Odisha," they said.

"The downrange teams on board a ship deployed near the designated impact point in Bay of Bengal monitored the terminal events and splashdown," they said.*

Result: *Success*
*
Source: India successfully test fires nuclear-capable Prithvi-II missile - Indian Express*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptltejas

what a stuff


----------



## hari sud

Good work starting this thread.


----------



## Gessler

In a crucial technological accomplishment, *a simulated canister-based launch of a dummy missile weighing 50 tonnes was successfully carried out* by scientists of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) recently.

*With the success of the “Missile Ejection Test” (MET), DRDO missile technologists are gearing up to conduct the first canister-based test-firing of 5,000-plus km range nuclear weapons-capable Inter Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM) Agni-V in March-April, 2014.*

“We were able to launch canister launch system for the first time”, a top DRDO scientist told The Hindu. All parameters were achieved and the hardware and software applications for the simulated launch were tested. They included the launcher, canister interfacing with other elements. An important aspect was to keep the sealing intact between the missile and gas generator when the latter provided the thrust and ejected the system at high temperatures.

Missile exit velocity, inter-locking of instruments, sensors functioning and the subsequent sequencing of events were some of the crucial objectives that were met successfully. As the missile got ejected from the canister, sensors gave the signal to the computer to commence commands for subsequent events such as igniting the missile’s first stage.

Another top missile technologist, who is closely involved with Agni-V mission, described the MET success as a “very important milestone and a prelude to the main launch.” It laid the foundation and provided core competence to the DRDO for the canister launch system.

India joined an elite club of nations that possess the ICBM launch capability when the maiden test-firing of Agni-V was successfully conducted on April 19, 2012. Soon after the resounding success of the second Agni V mission on September 15 this year, Avinash Chander, DRDO Director General and Scientific Advisor to the Defence Minister, and Director General (Missiles and Strategic Systems) V.G. Sekaran had announced that the next trial would be canister based.

Mr. Avinash had also stated that Agni-V would become a quick reaction stop-and-launch system once provided with the canister-thrust capability. It will also impart high operational flexibility to the user.

Canister-based Agni V Tests in March-April, 2014 | idrw.org


----------



## adwityagrata

Dillinger said:


> The slant range for the AAD is stated to be between 140-180km.



So the real question is why don't pop the Aakash seeker in it, improve its maneuverability (again by borrowing from Aakash) and put 64 of these in a destroyer with a nice Radar.


----------



## Dillinger

adwityagrata said:


> So the real question is why don't pop the Aakash seeker in it, improve its maneuverability (again by borrowing from Aakash) and put 64 of these in a destroyer with a nice Radar.



Its maneuverability cannot be "improved", albeit a new system with greater lateral acceleration need not be a clean sheet design. Akash doesn't have a seeker so to say, it operates on command guidance. As the next iterations of the ABM interceptors come about then perhaps a naval application can be thought upon, particularly if we succeed in successfully fielding our own KKV.


----------



## adwityagrata

Dillinger said:


> Its maneuverability cannot be "improved", albeit a new system with greater lateral acceleration need not be a clean sheet design. Akash doesn't have a seeker so to say, it operates on command guidance. As the next iterations of the ABM interceptors come about then perhaps a naval application can be thought upon, particularly if we succeed in successfully fielding our own KKV.



Sorry, I meant Astra. I believe they are using a seeker from AGAT.


----------



## Dillinger

adwityagrata said:


> Sorry, I meant Astra. I believe they are using a seeker from AGAT.



Happens. No, that won't do us any good, we are knee deep in trying to develop a dual mode seeker and that's the way forward. Let us see, the interceptors in question are a little way off at the moment, next year we will have some preliminary tests but it is doubtful that the KKV will be up for testing by then. An ABM interceptor cannot simply rely on active seeker alone but requires an EO seeker for greater target discrimination and engaging the inbound with high lateral acceleration so as to achieve a hit to kill termination.


----------



## Chronos

Dillinger said:


> Happens. No, that won't do us any good, we are knee deep in trying to develop a dual mode seeker and that's the way forward. Let us see, the interceptors in question are a little way off at the moment, next year we will have some preliminary tests but it is doubtful that the KKV will be up for testing by then. An ABM interceptor cannot simply rely on active seeker alone but requires an EO seeker for greater target discrimination and engaging the inbound with high lateral acceleration so as to achieve a hit to kill termination.


 
What would be a realistic timeline for this???


----------



## Dillinger

Ravi Nair said:


> What would be a realistic timeline for this???



Five years if the MoD gets its act together, don't hold you breath though, the only efficient defence minister we have had in recent history (two decades) was Yashwant Singh.


----------



## HariPrasad

chak de INDIA said:


> i read an article on k-4 being tested successfully,
> is it true ?




yes.

Some Naval officers were fired for disclosing that.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dillinger said:


> Five years if the MoD gets its act together, don't hold you breath though, the only efficient defence minister we have had in recent history (two decades) was Yashwant Singh.


 
You overlook Arun Singh. Though he was MoS in MoD; he was _de facto_ RM of that time. A great manager.
Regardless of his political tilts; even George Fernandes was not bad.


----------



## Dillinger

Capt.Popeye said:


> You overlook Arun Singh. Though he was MoS in MoD; he was _de facto_ RM of that time. A great manager.
> Regardless of his political tilts; even George Fernandes was not bad.



True except for Fernandes, he let the ball drop and then came the keep your shirt spotless be damned the defense of the nation phase, aside from that he did not show any significant apex management skill either (but then that's a common theme) but I guess if we were comparing him to AK sahib then yes even he'd be a god sent.


----------



## Chronos

Dillinger said:


> True except for Fernandes, he let the ball drop and then came the keep your shirt spotless be damned the defense of the nation phase, aside from that he did not show any significant apex management skill either (but then that's a common theme) but I guess if we were comparing him to AK sahib then yes even he'd be a god sent.


 
Ah yes, AK Antony, who cut his teeth on agitating against the Marxists plan to state own the schools.

The good thing that can be said is that he is not corrupt, but in the political landscape of Kerala, not being corrupt is not that much of an achievement.

How he became a defence minister, beats me.

Although with the current crop of communists in Kerala losing relevance and taking a luddite approach, AK Antony is the sort of leader they need.

He is an atheist too.


----------



## Dillinger

Ravi Nair said:


> Ah yes, AK Antony, who cut his teeth on agitating against the Marxists plan to state own the schools.
> 
> The good thing that can be said is that he is not corrupt, but in the political landscape of Kerala, not being corrupt is not that much of an achievement.
> 
> How he became a defence minister, beats me.
> 
> Although with the current crop of communists in Kerala losing relevance and taking a luddite approach, AK Antony is the sort of leader they need.
> 
> He is an atheist too.



I am an atheist too, doesn't mean that I have any sympathy for that dullard. He may not be stuffing his coffers but he is not stopping others (a whole list of others, people who's corrupt proclivities he could have hampered) from doing the same, furthermore he is so obsessed about keeping his lungi spotless that it has brought all defense acquisition to a grinding halt wherein the paranoia has reached such a level that the basic assumption made is that the deal is tainted unless proven otherwise and must be looked at solely from the perspective of how it might affect the fortunes of the ruling dispensation and only then can matters such as national security be considered.


----------



## Chronos

Dillinger said:


> I am an atheist too, doesn't mean that I have any sympathy for that dullard. He may not be stuffing his coffers but he is not stopping others (a whole list of others, people who's corrupt proclivities he could have hampered) from doing the same, furthermore he is so obsessed about keeping his lungi spotless that it has brought all defense acquisition to a grinding halt wherein the paranoia has reached such a level that the basic assumption made is that the deal is tainted unless proven otherwise and must be looked at solely from the perspective of how it might affect the fortunes of the ruling dispensation and only then can matters such as national security be considered.


 
Don't appreciate the Lungi jibes mate 

Sent him back to Kerala.

He will have an easy time of it too, believe it or not, Kerala politics is relatively easy to keep his lungi clean.


----------



## Dillinger

Ravi Nair said:


> Don't appreciate the Lungi jibes mate
> 
> Sent him back to Kerala.
> 
> He will have an easy time of it too, believe it or not, Kerala politics is relatively easy to keep his lungi clean.



It not a lungi jibe, you forget that in my native cal people wear lungis all the time too, its just the truth.


----------



## Chronos

Dillinger said:


> It not a lungi jibe, you forget that in my native cal people wear lungis all the time too, its just the truth.


 
But I added the  emoticon to indicate my sarcasm. You missed my point 

I don't mind the Lungi jibes personally.

But yes, AK Antony should return to Kerala, the place is relatively uncomplicated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## born

ptltejas said:


> Where is Second Test of Nirbhay?



it was supposed to be conducted on November ... Any news on this??


----------



## ptltejas

born said:


> it was supposed to be conducted on November ... Any news on this??


I m already asking and you r asking me the same?????????


----------



## born

ptltejas said:


> I m already asking and you r asking me the same?????????


sorry dude .. question was directed to all members who has any information regarding the same .
After the first test DRDO said they would test "Nirbhay" after 6 months , which means Nov-dec 2013 .


----------



## MilSpec

Can somebody update the Astra BVR tests?


----------



## ptltejas

sandy_3126 said:


> Can somebody update the Astra BVR tests?



yes why not any one will do when they get that news.


----------



## RPK

Date : *Dec 10 2013 & Dec 11 2013*

Missile : *HeliNa*

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur-on-sea, Odisha.*

Test Frequency: *3rd trials*

Performance :


*“The trial was conducted for a strike range of four km. Data collected during the test are being analysed. One more trial of the missile is scheduled to be conducted on Wednesday,” informed an official.*

Result: *Success*

Source:
DRDO's HeliNa Missile Tested Again -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoUS

Water Car Engineer said:


>


Is this video from the first(only) test or did we retest the missile?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

IndoUS said:


> Is this video from the first(only) test or did we retest the missile?



first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

IndoUS said:


> Is this video from the first(only) test or did we retest the missile?


it says in the video that the nirbhaya had its maiden flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A little dragon

Contrarian said:


> India in always in serious $hit. We have 2 neighbours who are hostile to us. One is warming up, the other remains as it ever was.
> 
> Plus the new missiles would be able to cover almost the ENTIRE China. Currently we cannot, so that will have a very serious effect on the Chinese establishment.
> 
> Not to mention, with Agni III, we'd be able to cover Saudi Arabia, Iran, Kazakhastan.


 Do you hate chinese as much as that.We can doesn't hate Indians.


----------



## HariPrasad

Agni III can cover Whole Australia.


----------



## kurup

A little dragon said:


> Do you hate chinese as much as that.We can doesn't hate Indians.



It is not about hate . It's about deterrence .


----------



## HariPrasad

A little dragon said:


> Do you hate chinese as much as that.We can doesn't hate Indians.




Actually you should ask this question to China who has targeted her missile towards India.


----------



## A little dragon

HariPrasad said:


> Actually you should ask this question to China who has targeted her missile towards India.


I think is Japanese actress in opera



kurup said:


> It is not about hate . It's about deterrence .


 oh


----------



## Truth Finder

@A little dragon
we do not hate any Chinese.


----------



## A little dragon

Truth Finder said:


> @A little dragon
> we do not hate any Chinese.[/gooquote]
> good,thank u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

captain steel said:


> what about the surya missle it was supposed to be india's first 12000 range missle with more than 10 MIRV's nuclear warheads of 250-750 kilotons each , it was supposed to be planned before agni 6 but still not on the table..... WTF is wrong with congress 5000 wali bangyi toh bas khush ho gye sab ke sab , let modi come we will complete this misslie and then if usa wants any long dick we will give....




No political will to give go ahead. Even they can not declare correct range of Agni Series which is much more than what is declared.


----------



## A little dragon

captain steel said:


> hey i was thinking about some of ur post it looks as if u r playing with the emotions now dont make us cry u sweety now go eat some snacks wiase bhi time ho gya hai.....


 dont Shorthand,I dont know what you said.ok?


----------



## Broccoli

captain steel said:


> what about the surya missle it was supposed to be india's first 12000 range missle with more than 10 MIRV's nuclear warheads of 250-750 kilotons each , it was supposed to be planned before agni 6 but still not on the table..... WTF is wrong with congress 5000 wali bangyi toh bas khush ho gye sab ke sab , let modi come we will complete this misslie and then if usa wants any long dick we will give....



India doesn't have any 250-750kt warheads in it's arsenal, and I think that you are confusing this "Surya" with Russian liquid-fueled SS-18 ICBM what is carrying 10x 550kt MIRV's.


----------



## A little dragon

captain steel said:


> bhai indian crackers are usually named 1000 wala,2000 wala and counts till 10000 wala but truth is usme se bhi adhe phatate nahi........same thing u stated above thats true for every thing in this world ,no experiments means no rectification and no rectification means no future....
> 
> 
> i said its time to eat snacks!!!!! why so serious bro??????it was just for fun.....ryt now iam having tea and crackers let me enjoy "ata hu teri gaand marne phele chai pene de"!!!!


 u know ,i,m not a native speaker, so.....


----------



## A little dragon

captain steel said:


> its okk dude conditions are not far better in india instead of speaking ur national language people speak english,french,germany etc to outperform others i would like to stick to my own language as i have to teach them to my kids to....and dont want them to become french or germans rather want them to become indians and yes thats our national language Mr.....


its my fault. My means is that ,I dont know what you said If you abbreviation in english, By the way,What do you chat online or use Mobile phone


----------



## A little dragon

captain steel said:


> its okk dude nevermind i have mobile i do chat with my friends but thats a whole lot different thing......


 we use qq or we chat


----------



## Truth Finder

A little dragon said:


> we use qq or we chat


Do you understand English or use translator?


----------



## A little dragon

Truth Finder said:


> Do you understand English or use translator?


 dont know ,we chat or QQ just like facebook, A chat software

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

A little dragon said:


> we use qq or we chat


here whats app runs the roost


----------



## A little dragon

he-man said:


> here whats app runs the roost


 oh


----------



## A little dragon

he-man said:


> here whats app runs the roost





Truth Finder said:


> Do you understand English or use translator?


 If you write it down the most I can understand,i need a dictionary Usually. My Listening of english is bad,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

A little dragon said:


> If you write it down the most I can understand,i need a dictionary Usually. My Listening of english is bad,



don't worry.u will improve fast


----------



## A little dragon

he-man said:


> don't worry.u will improve fast


 thanks I think so.You do not go to work?


----------



## he-man

A little dragon said:


> thanks I think so.You do not go to work?



its 8 inn the morning here and i go after 10


----------



## A little dragon

he-man said:


> its 8 inn the morning here and i go after 10


I have been here10 o'clock in the morning


----------



## Water Car Engineer

The old Trishul missile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A little dragon

Sometimes we use we chat can add users in India


----------



## kurup

*Nirbhay in cruise flight with wings deployed*







*Booster seperation*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

@Oscar 






What do you think this could be?


----------



## kurup

Water Car Engineer said:


> @Oscar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think this could be?



Did you get this image from Keypub ??


----------



## Water Car Engineer

kurup said:


> Did you get this image from Keypub ??



yeah


----------



## kurup

Water Car Engineer said:


> yeah



According to them , it can either be the Air Launched Article (ALA) or the Anti-Radiation missile .

I'll place my bet on the Anti-Radiation missile .

The design looks somewhat similar to the HARM .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Water Car Engineer said:


> @Oscar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think this could be?



Large head means and focused for long range flight.. either an ARM or a local ASW weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Date : *Dec 23 2013*

Missile : *Agni 3*

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur , Odisha.*

Test Frequency: *User trials*

Performance :

*The aim of the test was to achieve single digit accuracy reaching close to zero circular error probability (CEP). This test reconfirmed the technical parameters set for the user and its readiness to handle the weapon during the time of crisis. 
*
Result: *Success*

Source: India successfully test fired Agni III from Odisha coast, Odisha Current News, Odisha Latest Headlines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptltejas

*Agni-III missile test-fired successfully*

*December 23, 2013*

India on Monday successfully test-fired nuclear weapons capable Agni-III surface-to-surface ballistic missile for its full range of little over 3,000 km from the Wheeler island, off the Odisha coast.

As part of user training, the two-stage, solid propelled missile was fired from a rail mobile launcher by the personnel of Strategic Forces Command at 4.58 p.m. after the weapon system was picked up randomly from the production lot.

This was the sixth trial of Agni-III and the fifth consecutive success with the users conducting two of them.

According to V.G.Sekaran, Director-General (Missiles and Strategic Systems), Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), the mission was a "great success" and showed that the whole system has matured. Stating that it was a text-book launch, he said the missile closed in on the pre-designated target point in the Bay of Bengal and the accuracy was in the range of 100-200 metres.

The missile reached an altitude of 380 km and withstood searing temperatures as it re-entered the atmosphere and impacted the target point after flying for about 800 seconds.

The entire performance of the missile was tracked in real time by radars, telemetry stations and electro-optical network along the coast and the terminal event was recorded by two down range ships near the target point.

Equipped with an indigenously-built advanced navigation system to ensure high degree of accuracy, Agni-III has already been inducted into the services and is capable of carrying a payload of 1.5 tonnes to distance of 3,000 km.

Avinash Chander, Scientific advisor to Defence Minister and Director General, DRDO, was among those who witnessed the launch.


----------



## RPK

Date : *Jan 07 2014*

Missile : *Prithvi-II*

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, Odisha.*

Test Frequency: *User trials*

Performance :

*"The missile was randomly chosen from the production stock and the launch activities were carried out by the specially formed Strategic Force Command (SFC) and monitored by scientists of Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) as part of training exercise," the sources said.

"The missile trajectory was tracked by DRDO radars, electro-optical tracking systems and telemetry stations located along the coast of Odisha," they said.

"The downrange teams on board a ship deployed near the designated impact point in Bay of Bengal monitored the terminal events and splashdown," they said.*

Result: *Success*


*Source: Army conducts user trial of Prithvi-II - The Hindu*


----------



## SRP

User trial of Agni-IV conducted successfully from launch pad-4 of the Integrated Test Range at Wheeler Island off #*Odisha* coast

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

Nuke-capable Agni-IV missile test-fired from Wheeler Island - OdishaSunTimes.com

India successfully conducted user trial of Agni-IV from Odisha coast, Odisha Current News, Odisha Latest Headlines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

kurup said:


> *Nirbhay in cruise flight with wings deployed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Booster seperation*




Why stage separation has taken place while booster still imitate power?

@Water Car Engineer


----------



## kurup

HariPrasad said:


> Why stage separation has taken place while booster still imitate power?
> 
> @Water Car Engineer



If you watch the video , you can see that the booster has completely burned out and what you see is the final flame out .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Agni-IV from latest test -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Date:January 20, 2014*

*Missile:Agni 4*

*Location:Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, Odisha.*

*Test Frequency:Third Developmental Trial*

*Performance:*



> The missile rose to over 850 km, covering the intended range in about 20 minutes, and hit the target with a two-digit accuracy.




*Result:Success*

*Source:* Agni-4 clears test, ready for induction | Deccan Chronicle


*Images/Videos:









*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anatolia

vaay amina goyum adamlar yapmis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

*AGNI V 3D Model*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RPK

Date : *JAN 30 2014*

Missile : *BrahMos -Naval Version*

Location: *from INS Trikand in the Arabian Sea.*

Test Frequency: *Eight Missiles*

Performance :

*"This is the first salvo launch supersonic cruise missiles in the world. It took place on January 30 off the coast of the southern Indian state of Karnataka, - he said. - Received only the dataconfirmed that all went well. Two missiles were fired one after another at intervals of three seconds . " - The underwater version of the missile "BrahMos" ready for installation on submarines According to him, "the first rocket with a warhead successfully hit the target, and the second - with telemetry - proceeded to the desired path." "We can almost simultaneously run eight missiles - one after another at intervals of three seconds," *


Result: *Success*

http://www.allvoices.com/contributed-news/16481250-indian-navy-fired-supersonic-cruise-missile-brahmos

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gessler

Crossposting from MP forum, thanks to *twinblade
*


> From Defence Update:-
> 
> A model of Brahmos M was displayed at Defexpo 14. As the next generation of the current Brahmos, the missile will have reduced dimmensions, lower weight and higher speed, compared to the current BrahMos. It will be *three meter shorter*, with a *diameter 190mm smaller*, compared to the Brahmos. Its weight will be *1500kg, about 500 less than Brahmos*. Optimized for *airborne and tube-launched submarine applications*, Brahmos M will have a *range of 300 km (290 for Brahmos)* and its speed will be *increased to 3.5 Mach* (2.8 max in Brahmos). The missile will have *stealth features to reduce radar signature and will also have improved electronic counter-countermeasures*. The new missile could be operational by *2017*, on Indian *Su-30MKI, MiG-29* and *MiG-29K* of the Indian Army and Naval Aviation arm.


Even the existing Kilo-class SSKs should be able to launch this missile.


----------



## kurup

Alpha1 said:


> *DRDO to test a number of new missile systems*
> *Rahul Bedi, New Delhi* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 12 February 2014
> 
> 
> 
> India's Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) plans to test several indigenously designed missile systems over the coming months.
> 
> DRDO head Avinash Chander told _IHS Jane's_ at Defexpo in New Delhi on 6 February that the nuclear-capable Agni 5 intermediate-range ballistic missile (IRBM), which has a 5,000 km strike range, would be inducted into service by 2015 following two or three additional test firings by the year-end.
> 
> "Agni 5's canister-launched version will be tested before the missile goes into series production to provide it greater operational flexibility and render it less detectable," said Chander.
> 
> The 17.5 m tall, solid-fuelled, three-stage Agni 5 weighs around 50 tonnes and has been successfully test-fired twice since April 2012.
> 
> 
> DRDO to test a number of new missile systems - IHS Jane's 360



Wrong thread .

This thread will be more apt .......... Indian Missiles News & Discussions , although the news is already posted .

This thread is for reporting each and every missile test by India *after* it has been conducted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Date: 21st & 24th February 2014*

*Missile: Akash SAM*

*Location:Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, Odisha.*

*Test Frequency: User/Developmental Trials*

*Performance:*



> Today's test flight destroyed a target in receding mode. An earlier test conducted on 21stFeb 2014 destroying an approaching target. The DRDO says, "both (tests) fully met the mission objectives and few more trials are planned in different engagement modes."



*Result: Success*
Broadsword: The army version of the Akash surface-to-air missile is successfully tested


*Images/Videos:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Any news for Nirbhay? Last reports indicate it was going to test in Feb?


----------



## jarves

mafiya said:


> Any news for Nirbhay? Last reports indicate it was going to test in Feb?


It has been delayed for one or two month(dont remember the reason)


----------



## kurup

Water Car Engineer said:


> *Date:23rd February 2014*
> 
> *Missile:Agni-I Missile*
> 
> *Location:Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, Odisha.*
> 
> *Test Frequency: Night Trials*
> 
> *Performance:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Result: Failure*
> 
> 
> 
> Hydraulic Snags Led to Night Trial Failure of Agni-I Missile -The New Indian Express



How can the test be a failure when they have not even tested the missile ??

They have postponed it .



mafiya said:


> Any news for Nirbhay? Last reports indicate it was going to test in Feb?



It is scheduled for March/April according to the latest news .


----------



## SR-91

jarves said:


> It has been delayed for one or two month(dont remember the reason)



pneumatic/hydraulic issues


----------



## jarves

SR-91 said:


> pneumatic/hydraulic issues


How do you know??


----------



## SR-91

jarves said:


> How do you know??




What Went Wrong with Agni-I Missile? -The New Indian Express

Hydraulic Snags Led to Night Trial Failure of Agni-I Missile -The New Indian Express


----------



## jarves

SR-91 said:


> What Went Wrong with Agni-I Missile? -The New Indian Express
> 
> Hydraulic Snags Led to Night Trial Failure of Agni-I Missile -The New Indian Express


We were talking about Nirbhay missile.


----------



## kurup

jarves said:


> We were talking about Nirbhay missile.



Official reason given is the error in INS .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bodhisattva

I dont know if this is the right forum to post this video, but how's this for accuracy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Speechless。


----------



## Bodhisattva

cirr said:


> Speechless。


Forget about the warhead, at M2.9, the kinetic energy alone will destroy a sizable warship.


----------



## jarves

cirr said:


> Speechless。


If you are shocked by seeing this video the please see the full video about Brahmos(this video is basically a part of that video).


----------



## 45'22'

jarves said:


> If you are shocked by seeing this video the please see the full video about Brahmos(this video is basically a part of that video).


kaunsa video re....link de mujhe


----------



## Bodhisattva

jarves said:


> If you are shocked by seeing this video the please see the full video about Brahmos(this video is basically a part of that video).



Could you share the link please


----------



## jarves

Bodhisattva said:


> Could you share the link please





45'22' said:


> kaunsa video re....link de mujhe


Dont tell me you missed this?? ??
*https://defence.pk/threads/awesome-footage-of-brahmos-in-action.299146/*
*Awesome footage of BrahMos in action*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

jarves said:


> Dont tell me you missed this?? ??
> *Awesome footage of BrahMos in action*


yep.....but now i saw it..............thanks


----------



## Bodhisattva

jarves said:


> Dont tell me you missed this?? ??
> *Awesome footage of BrahMos in action*



Here's my excuse: I joined today.

What's yours?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Bodhisattva said:


> Here's my excuse: I joined today.
> 
> What's yours?


my excuse is.....i aint active 24 hours

btw...............welcome to pdf


----------



## Bodhisattva

45'22' said:


> my excuse is.....i aint active 24 hours
> 
> btw...............welcome to pdf



ha ha Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

@45'22' ,@Bodhisattva maja aya ki nahi??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

jarves said:


> @45'22' ,@Bodhisattva maja aya ki nahi??


ship wala mast tha


----------



## Bodhisattva

jarves said:


> @45'22' ,@Bodhisattva maja aya ki nahi??


Bhai aur mazaa tab aayega jab someone will point me towards updates on the Indian interceptor missile programme. Anyone?
I am playing my helpless newbie card once again.


----------



## jarves

Bodhisattva said:


> Bhai aur mazaa tab aayega jab someone will point me towards updates on the Indian interceptor missile programme. Anyone?
> I am playing my helpless newbie card once again.


More tests are to be conducted.
Mumbai and Delhi wil be covered by 2016 or 17(If i remember correctly)


----------



## leebrath

this one is dedicated to Indian missiles.....
these are one of the best in accuracy all over the world(for eg. cep of agni 3 is 40m) 

it is due to RLG-INS coupled with GPS terminal guidance with possible radar correction....

A ring laser gyroscope (RLG) consists of a ring laser having two counter-propagating modes over the same path in order to detect rotation. It operates on the principle of the Sagnac effect which shifts the nulls of the internal standing wave pattern in response to angular rotation. Interference between the counter-propagating beams, observed externally, reflects shifts in that standing wave pattern, and thus rotation....

Contemporary applications of the Ring Laser Gyroscope (RLG) include an embedded GPS capability to further enhance accuracy of RLG Inertial Navigation Systems (INS)

this technology is basically used in aircrafts like su30 mki,airbus 320,some missiles like trident missiles.

A special micro navigation system which fine tunes the accuracy by gps augmentation and radar correlation and correction which is digitally accounted into computation and correction of trajectory.....

this helps in getting accuracy to such a high extent....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Deleted the post.

Guys the point is not to have a page long discussion. There is another sticky thread for that.


----------



## SR-91

jarves said:


> We were talking about Nirbhay missile.




Great!!! feel like a dik 

with Nirbhay, wasnt it the guidance system???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

RPK said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

RPK said:


>



Is that broken coconuts in front of the truck ??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RPK

kurup said:


> Is that broken coconuts in front of the truck ??



Good find

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090

India again test-fires Akash missile | Business Standard


----------



## SpArK

India again test-fires Akash missile | Business Standard

Diwali ke season???????????


----------



## nik22

kurup said:


> Is that broken coconuts in front of the truck ??


lol


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Date: 26th February 2014*

*Missile: Akash SAM*

*Location:Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, Odisha.*

*Test Frequency: User/Developmental Trial

Result: Success*

http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/akash-missile-test-fired-for-third-time-488749

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

jarves said:


> Dont tell me you missed this?? ??
> *Awesome footage of BrahMos in action*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Akash missile test fired for third time - Brahmand.com


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Blocks explained.

Block 3 is for mountain warfare and has enhanced surgical strike capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IND151

Repeat test of K-15 Sub-Launched Missile Soon | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

IND151 said:


> Repeat test of K-15 Sub-Launched Missile Soon | idrw.org



Indian Missiles News & Discussions | Page 134


----------



## Indischer

kurup said:


> Is that broken coconuts in front of the truck ??



Holy mother! It's not Sabarimala, you oafs!

And nice observation dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skysthelimit

RPK said:


>


What's with the circular pattern on the blast covers on the truck windshield?


----------



## RPK

Date : *March 24 2014*

Missile : *K-04 -SLBM*

Location: *Bay of Bengal*

Test Frequency: *First trial*

Performance :


*Successfully test-fired a nuclear-capable ballistic missile launched from an underwater platform with a range of over 2,000 kms. 

The missile, which can be launched from submarines, was test-fired yesterday in the Bay of Bengal and all parameters were met, Defence Ministry sources said. *

Result: *Success*

Source:
*India test fires long range N-missile launched from under sea | Business Standard*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Date : *Mar 18 2014*

Missile : *Prithvi-II*

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, Odisha.*

Test Frequency: *User trials*

Performance :

*"It was a perfect launch and all mission objectives were met," he said, adding the missile was test-fired from a mobile launcher in salvo mode from launch complex-3 at Chandipur at about 9.45 AM. 


*Result: *Success*

Source:

Source: http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/politics-and-nation/nuclear-capable-prithvi-ii-missile-test-fired-successfully/articleshow/32832209.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

India test fires long range N-missile launched from under sea | Business Standard



> In a significant step towards completing the nuclear triad available with a few nations, India has successfully test-fired a nuclear-capable ballistic missile launched from an underwater platform with a range of over 2,000 kms.
> 
> The missile, which can be launched from submarines, was test-fired yesterday in the Bay of Bengal and all parameters weremet, Defence Ministry sources said.
> 
> This is the longest range missile in the underwater category to have been developed by India.





> The submarine-launched ballistic missile (SLBM) is being readied for deployment on various platforms including the around 6,000-tonne indigenous nuclear submarine INS Arihant which will soon be ready for sea trials, sources said.


----------



## RPK

Date : *Apr 07 2014*

Missile : *BrahMos missile -Land*

Location: *Pokhran test range in Rajasthan.*

Test Frequency: *User trials*

Performance :


*The missile was launched by a mobile autonomous launcher deployed in full configuration with mobile command post at the ranges.

“The launch was successful and the missile hit the designated target,” *

Result: *Success*

Source:

http://www.thehindubusinessline.com/news/india-testfires-brahmos-missile-successfully/article5882598.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Date : *Apr 11 2014*

Missile : *Agni 1*

Location: *Wheeler Island, Odisha.*

Test Frequency:* SFC User trials*

Performance :


*he surface-to-surface, single-stage missile, powered by solid propellants, was test-fired from a mobile launcher at 11.10 p.m. from launch pad-4 of the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Wheeler Island, about 100 km from here, Defence sources said.

“The trial was successful and all mission objectives were met,”*

Result: *Success*

Source:

*India conducts maiden night trial of Agni-I missile | Business Line*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Date : *Apr 23 2014*

Missile : *Akash SAM*

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, Odisha.*

Test Frequency: *User trials*

Performance :

*After twin successes in February, the sophisticated surface-to-air missile missed the ‘missed-distance’ proximity. It was the missile’s first trial of the three-trial series. Defence sources said the missile was launched from the launching complex-III of the ITR at Chandipur-on-sea around 2.43 pm. Prior to firing of the missile, a pilot-less target aircraft (PTA) was flown from the launching complex-II around 2.30 pm.

“The missile was to destroy the PTA at an altitude of nearly 2 km as per the pre-designated coordination. But the mission failed as the weapon could not destroy the target. Though it attained the desired altitude, it failed to pass through missed-distance proximity,” said an official from the launching complex.

*
Result*: Mixed results(Failure)
*
Source:

*Defence News - Akash Missile fails to destroy target*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indigenously developed surface-to-air Akash missile test-fired successfully - The Economic Times

Test's pic

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

DRDO: Test-fire of Prithvi missile defence vehicle a significant step | Business Line










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=566602460103750

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RPK

Date : *Apr 26 2014*

Missile : *Akash SAM*

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, Odisha.*

Test Frequency: *User trials*

Performance :

* The ground-to-air missiles, which hit their targets flying 25 km away. While one missile tore apart an incoming target towed by Lakshya, a pilotless target aircraft (PTA), another took apart a receding target, again trailed by Lakshya. The IAF personnel operated the entire Akash system including the targets.

The missiles intercepted their targets at high altitudes and when they were travelling fast. “We destroyed both the targets. The second one was a far-boundary, receding target and so difficult to intercept”, he said. On April 23 also, the IAF had successfully test-fired an Akash.

Result: Success

Source:

Two Akash missiles tested - The Hindu*

Date : *Apr 27 2014*

Missile : * Prithvi Air Defence*

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Wheeler Island, Odisha.*

Test Frequency: *Development trials*

Performance :

*The interceptions had taken place either in the endo-atmosphere (below 50 km) or in the exo-atmosphere (between 50 km and 80 km). But this mission was a different ball game because the interception was to be done at 120 km, providing very little time for the interceptor to blast off and waylay the attacker. So the motors in the interceptor called the Prithvi Defence Vehicle (PDV) and the target missile were specially developed. The target missile lifted off a ship in the Bay of Bengal, off Odisha at 9.07 a.m. It was a two-stage missile, “mimicking a hostile ballistic missile approaching from more than 2,000 km away,” a DRDO press release said.*

*In an automated operation, radar-based systems on the Wheeler Island and in Paradip, Puri and Cuttack detected and tracked the “enemy” missile. The computer network, with the help of data from the radars, predicted its trajectory. The single-stage PDV interceptor took off two-and-a-half minutes later.

The PDV, guided by the highly accurate inertial navigation system and supported by a redundant micro-navigation system, moved towards the point of interception. Once the PDV crossed the atmosphere, its heat shield domes covering the IR and radio frequency (RF) seekers fell off. So the two seeker domes opened to look at the incoming missile’s location. With the help of inertial guidance and the IR seeker, the PDV moved for the interception. “The mission was completed and the interception parameters were achieved,”

Result: Success

Source:*
*
Interceptor spot on, though without blast: DRDO - The Hindu*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

Date : *May 04 2014*

Missile : *ASTRA BVRAAM*

Location: A* Naval range in the western sector*

Test Frequency: *Development trials*

Performance :

*The air-launch was captured by side and forward looking high speed cameras and the separation was exactly as per the simulation.*

Result*: Success*

Source:

*Livefist: India's ASTRA BVRAAM Testfired From IAF Flanker*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Date : *May 1 & 2 2014*

Missile : *Akash SAM*

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, Odisha.*

Test Frequency: *User trials*

Performance :

*The missile with a strike range of 25 km and capability to carry warhead of 60 kg, was test fired for the second consecutive day at about 2.28pm from launch complex-3 of the ITR, defence sources said. 

Akash, which aimed at a para-barrel target during the trial, is a medium range surface-to-air anti-aircraft defence system developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) as part of the Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme. 

Result: Success

Source:

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Akash-missile-successfully-test-fired-for-second-day-in-a-row/articleshow/34538903.cms*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptltejas

gslv mk3 said:


> @faithfulguy
> 
> Indian Akash missile already uses Ramjet engines.
> 
> Indian LRCM ,powered by LFRJ and have range of 600-1000 kms.First test in 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRDO Hypersonic Technology Demonstrator vehicle HSTDV,to fly on 2014,and uses a scramjet.
> 
> FUTURE STRIKE: India's hypersonic vehicle (HSTDV) ready for ground tests
> 
> Scramjet is already ground tested,by DRDO.
> 
> And ISRO has already tested a passive scramjet module in 2012,and would do it in 2014 with a new sounding rocket.
> It was ground tested back in 2006.
> The Hindu Business Line : Scramjet: ISRO makes major breakthrough



would it be tested in 2014?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

RPK said:


>




Look at the power of motor. It seems damn good.


----------



## gslv mk3

ptltejas said:


> would it be tested in 2014?



I guess yes..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

Akash SAM april test Video by @shiv Aroor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Date : *May 28 2014*

Missile : *Akash SAM*

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, Odisha.*

Test Frequency: *User trials*

Performance :

*Three Akash missiles were launched from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, on tow body target of Lakshya pilotless target aircraft (PTA) moving at "low altitude for boundary" and ripple mode missions.*

*"The missiles intercepted the fast moving and manoeuvring small RCS (radar cross section) targets within small interval of five seconds in ripple mode," said Ravi Kumar Gupta, Director, Directorate of Public Interface, Defence Research and Development Organisation( DRDO).*

Result*: Success*

Source:
*
DRDO Successfully Test-Fires Akash Air Defence Missiles*


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

Date : *May 29 2014*

Missile : *Pinaka Multi-barrel rocket system *

Location: *Proof and Experimental Establishment at Chandipur. Odisha*

Test Frequency: *Three rounds of the Pinaka rockets were test fired*

Performance :

*“It was a routine evaluation test. Three rounds of rockets were launched successfully,” test range director M.V.K.V. Prasad said.*


Result: *Success

'Pinaka' tested successfully in Odisha - OdishaSunTimes.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Date : *June 9 2014*

Missile : *BrahMos -Naval Version*

Location: *from INS Kolkata in the Arabian Sea(near Karwar (Karnataka)).*

Test Frequency: *Test launch*

Performance :

*"Brahmos' representatives successfully conducted the installation test-firing of the cruise missile from the launcher in coordination with the Mumbai-based Mazagon Dockyard Ltd, which built the warship," a senior naval official told*


Result: *Success*

http://www.aajkikhabar.com/News/National/Brahmos-missile-test-fired-from-new-warship/765094.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Date : *June 18 2014*

Missile : *Akash SAM*

Location: * Integrated Test Range, Balasore, Odisha.*

Test Frequency: *Induction trials*

Performance :

*The supersonic missile intercepted the very small unmanned fast moving Banshee aerial vehicle at 30 m altitude above sea level proving the system capability against subsonic cruise missile. The sophisticated multi-function radar with built in features tracked the low flying target continuously throughout its course. Special algorithms / techniques developed by DRDO for overcoming the multiple target reflections coming from the sea worked perfectly in the mission. With this flight trial, Indian Army accomplishes all the validation trials on the first off production models and the system is being delivered for induction. *


Result*: Success*

Source:
*Akash Missile Flight Tested Successfully from Odisha coast, Odisha Current News, Odisha Latest Headlines*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Date: 6/20/2014*

*Missile: ASTRA BVR-Air-to-Air Missile*

*Location:Naval range off Goa*

*Test Frequency: 3rd Test From a SU-30MKI*

*Performance:*



> The launch conducted on 20th Jun 2014 from over 6 km altitude was a control and guidance flight which successfully demonstrated interception of an electronically simulated target at long range.



http://www.livefistdefence.com/2014/06/3rd-test-of-indias-astra-bvraam-from-su.html


*Images/Videos:














Result: Success
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

don't miss the cow, bottom left..right at the start

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skysthelimit

gau8av said:


> don't miss the cow, bottom left..right at the start


Cow looks chinese - must be a spy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## ptltejas

When there is Nirbhay Test "in July"


----------



## RPK

Date : *July 07 2013*

Missile : *BrahMos missile -Land*

Location: *Integrated Test Range from Chandipur - Odisha*

Test Frequency: *Developmental trials*

Performance :


*This development flight trial has achieved a record when it comes to successful mission. The missile system has integrated with multiple navigation satellites powered by new software algorithm without a homing device has also achieved record levels of accuracy further enhancing the precision capability against hidden land targets including the mountainous regions. 

The missile system also accomplished supersonic steep dive capability against difficult land targets apart from realising airframe which are both composite and metallic built by Indian industries tested and evaluated for providing substantial increase in indigenously produced content in the missile.

All the telemetry and tracking stations including naval ships near terminal points were able to track the missile all along its pre-designated path. Having achieved its success,*

Result: *Success*

Source:

http://www.careerride.com/view.aspx?id=15319


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daedalus

ptltejas said:


> When there is Nirbhay Test "in July"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Executioner

Guys what is difference between Arrow and Iron Dome ?


----------



## ptltejas

Can some one say what is happen or stage of the hypersonic missile with Air Launched "K-series", 2 tonne weight and 500 kg 200km range?


K Missile family - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The secret 'K' missile family : The Big Story - India Today

Source: Indian Air Force to receive air-launched version of BrahMos missile in 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

ptltejas said:


> Can some one say what is happen or stage of the hypersonic missile with Air Launched "K-series", 2 tonne weight and 500 kg 200km range?
> 
> 
> K Missile family - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The secret 'K' missile family : The Big Story - India Today
> 
> Source: Indian Air Force to receive air-launched version of BrahMos missile in 2016



But I did not found even a single news about this missile apart from India Today article.

I think they are talking about AF version of Brahmos. 

May be some one else can verify.


----------



## ptltejas

Ammyy said:


> But I did not found even a single news about this missile apart from India Today article.
> 
> I think they are talking about AF version of Brahmos.
> 
> May be some one else can verify.



might be not its K-series missile news and weight of bomb is 500kg and hypersonic so Gods know whatever that may be or lets say DRDO.


----------



## RPK

Date : *Aug 12 & 13 2014*

Missile : *Akash SAM*

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, Odisha.*

Test Frequency: *User trials*

Performance :

*ndia today successfully conducted trial of its indigenously developed surface-to-air 'Akash' missile, which has a strike range of 25 km, from a test range in Odisha as part of a user trial by the Air Force. 
“The sophisticated Akash missile was test-fired from launch complex-3 of the Integrated Test Range at Chandipur at about 1.20 p.m.,” defence sources here said. 
Describing the trials as “fully successful”, ITR Director MVKV Prasad said, “The entire exercise was carried out as part of a user trial by Indian Air Force.” 
It was a repeat test of yesterday's trial, he said. The trial of Akash conducted yesterday was also successful. 

Result: Success

Source:
The Statesman: Akash missile trial successful for second day*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek Das

AGNI-III IRBM(Range : 3,000-5,000 KM), AGNI-IV IRBM(Range : 2,500-4,500 KM), AGNI-V ICBM(Range : 5,000-8,000 KM), AGNI-VI ICBM(Range : 8,000-10,000 KM) will be the top 4 Ballestic Missiles in India's arsenal in future within 2020 that can hit whole China, Pakistan & also whole Asia, Europe & Africa contignnent together besides some western part of USA....this is the power 'Rising Super-Power' India, don't try to bully us through nuclear weapons.....!!!

AGNI-III IRBM (Range : 3,000-5,000 KM), AGNI-IV IRBM (Range : 2,500-4,500 KM), AGNI-V ICBM (Range : 5,000-8,000 KM), AGNI-VI ICBM (Range : 8,000-10,000 KM) will be the top 4 Ballestic Missiles in India's arsenal in future within 2020 that can hit whole China, Pakistan & also whole Asia, Europe & Africa contignnent together besides some western part of USA....this is the power 'Rising Super-Power' India, don't try to bully us through nuclear weapons.....!!!


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

Nirbhay cruise missile


----------



## bloo

Whereas the Minuteman's CEP is 90m, Agni-5's CEP is 100m and will be 10-15 metres in the future.

Boost for Navy as Arihant gears up for arms trial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Date : *Sep 12 2014*

Missile : *Agni 1*

Location: *Integrated Test Range , Wheeler Island, Odisha.*

Test Frequency:* SFC User trials*

Performance :

India on Thursday successfully test-fired nuclear weapons capable ballistic missile, *Agni-1 for its full strike range of 700 km from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Wheeler Island, off the Odisha Coast.*

According to Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) sources, the surface-to-surface missile *carrying a total payload mass of 1100 kg* zeroed in on the pre-designated target in the Bay of Bengal *with two-digit accuracy*. “It was a fantastic launch. We got the telemetry data till the end of the event,” added the sources.

Result: *Success*

Source:
*
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/agni1-testfired-successfully/article6400697.ece*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Barak 8 test

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Huskar

September have come and gone.
Where is Nirbhay???


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Agni 6 fan art. First MIRVed missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

The Huskar said:


> September have come and gone.
> Where is Nirbhay???



It will be tested in 15-16 October as per a poster in another Indian forum .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521689262111358976
* new-look??????????????*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Date: 10/17/2014*

*Missile: Nirbhay Long Range Subsonic Cruise Missile*

*Location: Integrated Test Range at Chandipur*

*Test Frequency: 2nd developmental trial*

*Performance:*



> Nirbhay travelled a total of 1050 kilometers and hit the designated target area with an accuracy of 5-6 meters, which is also known as CEP (Circular Error Probable).





> "The missile navigated through all the 17 way points," a top official said



Source: #FridayFury: India's subsonic cruise missile Nirbhay scores a Perfect 10 - News Oneindia

*Result: Success*

*Images/Videos:
*




*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Agni 1 with terminal phase










AAD Interceptor


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

*New Helina configuration tested!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

*New Helina configuration tested!!!*


----------



## kurup




----------



## Ammyy

kurup said:


>



Isn't that project already scrapped ??

India shuts down Trishul missile project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Ammyy said:


> Isn't that project already scrapped ??
> 
> India shuts down Trishul missile project



YUp .... Trishul project has been abandoned ........ but knowledge gained will be usefull in developement of SR-SAM .


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Daedalus

Gessler said:


> Can anyone prove the authenticity of this? The "blast" looks more like a type of stage separation (you can clearly see
> the rocket going on even after the blast). But what really is the light appearing around the neck of the rocket?
> 
> @Abingdonboy @sancho @Omega007 @bloo @HariPrasad


That is Lockheed Martin Area Defense Anti-munitions (ADAM) prototype test, someone edited the original video. If it could have been a secret project, they couldn't have leaked a damn video.
I don't know why some people want to pass others accomplishment as their.  I also dont think that is official prasar bharti channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Astra BVRAAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531718110760275968


----------



## ni8mare

*Date :* *Nov 10 2014*

*Missile :* *Agni 2*

*Location:* *Integrated Test Range , Wheeler Island, Odisha.*

*Test Frequency:** SFC User trials*

*Performance :* *India test-fired the nuclear weapon-capable Agni-II ballistic missile for its full strike range of 2,000 km from Wheeler Island off the Odisha Coast around 9.40 a.m. on Sunday. Personnel of the Strategic Forces Command (SFC) fired the surface-to-surface missile from a mobile launcher. The 20-metre-tall Agni-II zoomed to an altitude of 600 km and began its descent before splashing near its pre-designated impact point in the Bay of Bengal with “two-digit accuracy.”*

*Result:* *Success*

*Source:*Agni-II test-fired for full 2,000-km strike range - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

*Date :Nov 11 2014*

*Missile : Barak 8*

*Location: Test rig in the Negev*

*Test Frequency: IAI and DRDO *

*Performance :  (IAI) announced on Monday a successful trial of its Barak-8 Air and Missile Defense System, after it shot down a target that simulated an incoming hostile aircraft.

After being detected by the System's radar, the weapon system calculated the optimal interception point, launched the Barak-8 missile into its operational trajectory that acquired the target, and successfully intercepted it. All the weapon system's components met the test's goals successfully, he said.

Result:Success*

*Source:WATCH: IAI carries out successful trial of Barak 8 air and missile defense system
Source : Intercept test validates Barak 8 air defense system maturity | Defense Update:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

sudhir007 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531718110760275968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bloo

I think its high time AAD, PAD and PDV are made VLS launch capable on board IN warships, very much like Aegis destroyers.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

bloo said:


> I think its high time *AAD, PAD and PDV *are made VLS launch capable on board IN warships, very much like Aegis destroyers.




Bro, they're huge missiles.

There is an S-300 range type missile in development. Im sure it's using experience gained from AAD, etc.


----------



## bloo

Water Car Engineer said:


> Bro, they're huge missiles.
> 
> There is an S-300 range type missile in development. Im sure it's using experience gained from AAD, etc.



I think I saw somewhere that the AAD is both smaller and lighter than Brahmos, is it?


----------



## kurup

bloo said:


> I think I saw somewhere that the AAD is both smaller and lighter than Brahmos, is it?



You are right .

AAD = 7.5m long , 0.5m dia , 1500kg weight .

Brahmos = 8.4m long , 0.6m dia , 3000kg weight .


----------



## kurup

bloo said:


> I think its high time AAD, PAD and PDV are made VLS launch capable on board IN warships, very much like Aegis destroyers.



PAD will never be operationally deployed as it is a liquid fuelled missile .


----------



## Water Car Engineer

bloo said:


> I think I saw somewhere that the AAD is both smaller and lighter than Brahmos, is it?



AAD is only intended to counter ballistic missiles, not cruise missiles, planes, etc.


----------



## kurup

Water Car Engineer said:


> AAD is only intended to counter ballistic missiles, not cruise missiles, planes, etc.



In the video from IIT-B , DRDO chief was talking about using AAD for cruise missile defence .


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Idk, it's probably better to wait on the smaller 300km range SAM. Until then, Barak 8 will do the job I guess.


----------



## fsayed

where the hell *CLGM *is?
y still not inducted


----------



## sathya

kurup said:


> View attachment 150074




why is that our Akash is so heavy ? and only 3 per launcher?


----------



## kurup

sathya said:


> why is that our Akash is so heavy ? and only 3 per launcher?



It's just 720kg in weight ..... not much heavy ....... the number per launcher is small as it's not canisterised , I think .


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

sathya said:


> why is that our Akash is so heavy ? and only 3 per launcher?


Akash uses Ramjet engine which is heavier. The engine also allows the missile to be powered all through its flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

what is the advantage of having ram jet in medium range missile ?

air breathing ram jet engine would have been better for a long range ?


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

sathya said:


> what is the advantage of having ram jet in medium range missile ?
> 
> air breathing ram jet engine would have been better for a long range ?



IMHO, maneuverability throughout the interception range. Most solid fueled missile lose thrust by mid of interception range and start to bleed speed. That is why Barak8 uses duel pulsed motor for two shots, one at the beginning and second for the end game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

*Date :Nov 14 2014*

*Missile : Prithvi-II surface-to-surface missile

Location: Chandipur Orissa

Tested by: user trial by Army

Performance : 
India on Friday successfully test-fired its indigenously developed nuclear-capable Prithvi-II surface-to-surface missile, which has a strike range of 350 km, from a test range at Chandipur near here as part of a user trial by Army.

Defence sources said the state-of-the-art missile, which is capable of carrying 500 kg to 1000 kg of warheads, was test-fired from a mobile launcher in salvo mode from launch complex-3 of Integrated Test Range at about 10.40 hrs.


Result:Success*

*Source: 
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/india-successfully-test-fires-prithvi-ii-missile/1/400762.html*


----------



## ni8mare

*Date :Nov 14 2014*

*Missile : Dhanush surface-to-surface missile

Location: Chandipur Orissa

Tested by: user trial by Army

Performance : 
India tonight successfully test-fired its nuclear-capable Dhanush ballistic missile from a naval ship off the Odisha coast. 

The surface-to-surface Dhanush, a naval variant of India's indigenously-developed 'Prithvi' missile, was test fired from a ship in the Bay of Bengal at around 7.40 PM by the Strategic Force Command (SFC) of the defence force. 


Result:Success*

*Source: Read more at:
Nuclear-capable Dhanush ballistic missile successfully test-fired - The Economic Times*


----------



## fsayed

man portable anti tank missile with various range

astra mk1 60 km range mk2 100 km

astra mk1 production in end 2015

air to ground anti radiation missile

air to surface missile work in progress

longer range under water launch missiles

akash mk 2 inprogress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shango

Bhasad Singh Mundi said:


> IMHO, maneuverability throughout the interception range. Most solid fueled missile lose thrust by mid of interception range and start to bleed speed. That is why Barak8 uses duel pulsed motor for two shots, one at the beginning and second for the end game.



Barak 8 speed is Mach 2 or mach 4 ?


----------



## fsayed

Shango said:


> Barak 8 speed is Mach 2 or mach 4 ?


as per wikipedia its mach 2
but as per its capabilities to engage brahmos type missile it must b mach 4
India & Israel’s Barak-8 SAM Development Project(s)


----------



## Shango

fsayed said:


> as per wikipedia its mach 2
> but as per its capabilities to engage brahmos type missile it must b mach 4
> India & Israel’s Barak-8 SAM Development Project(s)



Is easier to target Mach 3 missile if the SAM is at mach 2. OTOH it can intercept the missile much further if the speed is mach 4. Both are possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Date : *Nov 17 & 18 2014*

Missile : *Akash SAM*

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, Odisha.*

Test Frequency: *User trials*

Performance :

*India on Tuesday successfully test-fired its indigenously developed surface-to-air ‘Akash’ missile from a test range in Odisha as part of user trial by the air force. The trial of the missile was ‘fully successful’, said ITR director M V K V Prasad adding it hit a para-barrel target. The test-fire was a practice and evaluation trial for a new squadron and a repeat performance as the medium range missile had been test-fired successfully on Monday from the same test range. 

Result: Success
Source:

Akash missile successfully test fired for second day | The Indian Express

*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Date : *Nov 17 to 21, 2014*

Missile : *Akash SAM*

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, Odisha.*

Test Frequency: *training user trials *

Performance :

*



This was last test in the five-day series conducted from Integrated Test Range (ITR) off the Odisha coast. Altogether nine missiles, picked up randomly from the production lot, were used during the trials that started on Monday.

While the first missile successfully destroyed a fast moving aerial target at a low altitude, the second missile directly hit an unmanned aerial target ‘Banshee Jet 80’ nearly four kilometre away and 35 metre above sea level, proving the system’s capability against subsonic cruise missile.

Click to expand...



Result: 9 missiles successfully test fired
Source:*

9 Akash Missiles Fired : All hit target : Proves 100% Reliability

*Images/Videos:





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536370898702331904


----------



## Gessler

fsayed said:


> as per wikipedia its mach 2
> but as per its capabilities to engage brahmos type missile it must b mach 4
> India & Israel’s Barak-8 SAM Development Project(s)



Have you heard of the difference between head-on intercepts and tail-chase intercepts?

No modern warship/land-based SAM is designed to shoot down anti-ship missiles in tail-chase mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Hi Guys,
Can anyone tell me the status of CLGM.?


----------



## jarves

Any updates about CLGM.?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

jarves said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can anyone tell me the status of CLGM.?



Indian Missiles News & Discussions | Page 138

Discussion thread is here.

======================================================================

Date :* Dec 2, 2014*

Missile : *Agni 4*

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, Odisha.*

Test Frequency: *1st User Trial*

Result:* Success
*
Performance :



> The entire flight from the lift-off to the splashdown in the Indian Ocean lasted 15 minutes. The missile rose to an altitude of 500 km before coming down in a parabolic path in the Indian Ocean. The missile's re-entry systems worked well.
> 
> V.G. Sekaran, Director General, Missiles and Strategic Systems, DRDO, called it "an excellent flight."



Source:

Agni-IV launch successful - The Hindu


----------



## sathya

any updates about ASRTA ?

many test have been conducted, still no news about IOC?


----------



## kurup

*From 15-19 Dec , Air to Air missile test will take place in Gujarat coast .*

NOTAM

INDIA WEST COAST – OFF OKHA (.) CHARTS 21 251 252 271 291 INT 71 (.) FIRING FROM
KATHIAWAR AIR TO AIR RANGE SCHEDULED FROM 15-19 DEC FROM 0330-0930 UTC DAILY
IN AREA BOUNDED BY 22-18.54N 068-25.00E/ 22-06.04N 068-49.00E/ 21-30.79N 069-26.99E/ 21-
09.04N 069-40.49E/ 21-30.54N 068-48.50E
2. NO OVERFLIGHT AND VESSELS PERMITTED IN AREA
3. CANCEL THIS MSG 191030 UTC DEC 14






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Experimental flight scheduled for Dec 16,17,18*

A 100 km missile ........... What can this be ?? Astra ??

NOTAM

INDIA EAST COAST – OFF BALASORE (.) CHARTS 31 301 351 3011 INT 71 INT 706 (.)
EXPERIMENTAL FLIGHT TRIAL SCHEDULED FROM ITR LAUNCH ON 16 DEC FROM
0530 – 0730 AND 0830 – 1030 UTC AND 17 DEC FROM 0530 – 0730 AND 0830 – 1030 UTC AND
18 DEC FROM 0530 – 0730 UTC IN AREA BOUNDED BY
(A) 21-22.51N 086-58.52E (B) 21-45.63N 087-57.18E
(C) 21-28.17N 088-05.11E (D) 21-05.55N 087-06.20E
2. NO OVER FLIGHT AND SHIPPING PERMITTED IN DANGER ZONE
3. CANCEL THIS MSG 180830 UTC DEC 14

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Date : *Dec 09 2014*

Missile : *Pinaka Multi-barrel rocket system -2*

Location: I*ntegrated Test Range (ITR). Odisha*

Test Frequency: *Four rounds of the Pinaka-2 rockets were test fired*

Performance :

*“Four rounds of extended range, Mark-II version of Pinaka rockets with more than 60-km range were successfully tested today,” PXE director, R. Appavu Raj, told PTI, adding that “some more rounds of test will be conducted in the next four days”.*


Result: *Success*

Source:*Advanced Pinaka Mark-II rocket successfully test-fired - The Hindu*


----------



## kurup

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545464570370736128


----------



## sathya

kurup said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545464570370736128





it will be the most profitable project ever.



kurup said:


> *From 15-19 Dec , Air to Air missile test will take place in Gujarat coast .*
> 
> NOTAM
> 
> INDIA WEST COAST – OFF OKHA (.) CHARTS 21 251 252 271 291 INT 71 (.) FIRING FROM
> KATHIAWAR AIR TO AIR RANGE SCHEDULED FROM 15-19 DEC FROM 0330-0930 UTC DAILY
> IN AREA BOUNDED BY 22-18.54N 068-25.00E/ 22-06.04N 068-49.00E/ 21-30.79N 069-26.99E/ 21-
> 09.04N 069-40.49E/ 21-30.54N 068-48.50E
> 2. NO OVERFLIGHT AND VESSELS PERMITTED IN AREA
> 3. CANCEL THIS MSG 191030 UTC DEC 14
> 
> View attachment 175902
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> Experimental flight scheduled for Dec 16,17,18*
> 
> A 100 km missile ........... What can this be ?? Astra ??
> 
> NOTAM
> 
> INDIA EAST COAST – OFF BALASORE (.) CHARTS 31 301 351 3011 INT 71 INT 706 (.)
> EXPERIMENTAL FLIGHT TRIAL SCHEDULED FROM ITR LAUNCH ON 16 DEC FROM
> 0530 – 0730 AND 0830 – 1030 UTC AND 17 DEC FROM 0530 – 0730 AND 0830 – 1030 UTC AND
> 18 DEC FROM 0530 – 0730 UTC IN AREA BOUNDED BY
> (A) 21-22.51N 086-58.52E (B) 21-45.63N 087-57.18E
> (C) 21-28.17N 088-05.11E (D) 21-05.55N 087-06.20E
> 2. NO OVER FLIGHT AND SHIPPING PERMITTED IN DANGER ZONE
> 3. CANCEL THIS MSG 180830 UTC DEC 14
> 
> View attachment 175903



KATHIAWAR AIR TO AIR RANGE
EXPERIMENTAL FLIGHT TRIAL FROM ITR

That leaves us with today and tomorrow

could it be a cover for something else?

wow, December turns out to be the Best .

still got 

AGNI 5 launch
NP2, SP2 launch of TEJAS
NP1 Deck take off ?


----------



## jha

kurup said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545464570370736128



Unbelievable... But then Missile programs have almost always been successful.


----------



## kurup

jha said:


> Unbelievable... But then Missile programs have almost always been successful.





sathya said:


> it will be the most profitable project ever.



I have doubt whether any such system can developed at such meager amount .




> KATHIAWAR AIR TO AIR RANGE
> EXPERIMENTAL FLIGHT TRIAL FROM ITR
> 
> That leaves us with today and tomorrow
> 
> could it be a cover for something else?
> 
> wow, December turns out to be the Best .
> 
> still got
> 
> AGNI 5 launch
> NP2, SP2 launch of TEJAS
> NP1 Deck take off ?



Most probably Astra test flights which was scheduled for Dec .


----------



## sathya

@/kurup

have to watch out in tarmak site , usually our missile tests are published there first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

When are we going to test Agni 5 ?


----------



## sathya

kurup said:


> Most probably Astra test flights which was scheduled for Dec .



*Anantha Krishnan M*‏@writetake

#BreakingNews A *1000 kg glide bomb* designed and developed by *DRDO successfully tested today, in Bay of Bengal, off Odisha coast*. @Oneindia




#BreakingNews Country has now become self-reliant in the area of guided precision bombs, says Dr G Satheesh Reddy, Director RCI @Oneindia



#BreakingNews We have capability to design, developed & launch heavy bombs for *delivery up to 100 km* away with high precision: DRDO Chief

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sathya

sathya said:


> When are we going to test Agni 5 ?



Third trial of #AgniV only in Jan 2015, DRDO Chief tells @writetake.


----------------------------------------------------------------------


hope 500, 250 kg PGMs are also tested.


----------



## skysthelimit

sathya said:


> Third trial of #AgniV only in Jan 2015, DRDO Chief tells @writetake.



*Canister Launch of Agni-V Next Month *

*BALASORE: *Preparations are afoot at the defence base off Odisha coast for the first canister launch of India’s longest range nuclear capable missile Agni-V. The test is likely to be conducted on January 7 or 8 and Prime Minister Narendra Modi has been invited to witness the launch.

The motor, body and other sub-systems of the indigenously developed missile having a strike range of 5,000-km have been brought to the Wheeler Island test facility and DRDO scientists are busy assembling the weapon system.

Sources told this paper that the schedule of the missile test depends on the programme of the Prime Minister.

This will be third developmental trial of the surface-to-surface Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM). Its first test was conducted on April 19, 2012 and second test on September 15, 2013. Both were successful and the data generated during both the missions were satisfactory.

Successful trial of the weapon system would pave the way for its induction in the armed forces next year. The canister version, which imparts higher road mobility, will give the armed forces greater operational flexibility than the earlier generation of Agni missiles. 

DRDO Chief Avinash Chander said though the exact time and date has not been finalised, the test is on schedule. “This missile is the best in its class in the world with its advanced ring-laser gyros, composite rocket motors and highly accurate micro-navigation systems and inertial navigation systems,” he said.

The three-stage, 17-metre tall, two-metre wide Agni-V, weighing around 50 tonnes, is capable of carrying a nuclear warhead of about 1.5 tonnes. As it incorporates advanced technologies involving ring laser gyroscope and accelerometer for navigation and guidance, its accuracy level is far higher than its three earlier variants.

What makes the missile more effective is that it can be equipped with Multiple Independently Targetable Re-entry Vehicles (MIRV) capable of delivering multiple warheads at different targets at long distance.

In its operational form, the missile is designed to be stored and launched from the canister, enhancing its storage, operational readiness, transportability, response time and shelf life.


----------



## Mujraparty

*France hopeful of USD 6 billion Maitri missile project*

With the Indo-French USD 6 billion surface-to-air missile systems project in doldrums, France is hoping that new government's push for "Make in India" will lead to inking of the long delayed deal. 

France remains hopeful of signing the deal even though Indian armed forces are sceptical about the missile since indigenously developed Akash is in play. 

Titled Maitri, the project for joint development and production between India's Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and France's MBDA, was initiated in 2007 and a MoU to co-develop the surface-to-air missile (SRSAM) was signed during French President Francois Hollande's visit to India in February last year. 

*Since then, the situation has changed as Indian Air Force feels that its requirements could be met by indigenous Akash surface-to-air missile weapon system. *

Asked about reservations by the Air Force, a top MBDA official in Paris told PTI, "we have written back answering the issues raised by the IAF. We are hopeful that this deal would be inked soon." 

The official at MBDA also said that the "Make in India" project is apt for the deal. 

He added that while the range of SRSAM will be of 40 km, Akash's range is only 25 km. 

*Sources at Indian Air Force said that they have nothing against the Maitri project per se but would prefer to use the available Akash missile rather than wait for the Indo-French ones to come. *

*"The Maitri project can go on but we want the missiles and Akash is serving that purpose," sources said. *

Refusing to comment about the Maitri project, sources in DRDO said that the Akash missile is already in play and is based on a similar platform like the Maitri. 

However, the French are pushing for Maitri. 

"SRSAM is part of our strategic dialogue with India and is raised whenever top officials and leaders from both sides meet. We believe that a lot of information has been handed over after the new government has taken over in Delhi," an MBDA official said.


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549546135757389824">

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sathya

Basha..... *MANIK* Basha ..


----------



## ni8mare




----------



## Water Car Engineer

More compact wheeled launcher for Akash.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Water Car Engineer said:


> More compacted wheeled launcher for Akash.



This will be the wheeled launcher for the Indian Army along side the tracked launcher. These will form part of the IA's AAD Regts. The articulated wheeled trailer launcher will remain with the IAF as part of the Point Defenc/Area Defence network.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK




----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## li0nheart

*m.timesofindia.com/india/BrahMos-to-be-integrated-with-Sukhoi-by-March/articleshow/46049188.cms*

*BrahMos to be integrated with Sukhoi by March*
Chethan Kumar,TNN | Jan 29, 2015, 06.08AM IST

IAF gears up for supersonic BrahMos missile punch on Sukhois 

A retired Air Marshal told TOI: "All our fighters have origins in other countries (Mirage in France) and they come with certain configurations. While minor modifications have been carried out in the past, to be able to mount an indigenised cruise missile is an achievement." 

He added that this will pave the way for the IAF to look at mini missiles and other crucial weapon systems being integrated.





_BrahMos missiles on display during the Republic Day parade in New Delhi, on January 26, 2007. (Getty Images file photo)_ 

While the onus of integrating the missile with the aircraft was on BrahMos Aerospace, HAL was asked to complete certain crucial modifications that would allow the missile team to fulfill its responsibility. Asked for a conservative deadline for the integration of second Su-30MKI, HAL sources said it would take about 13 months.

*READ ALSO: India, Russia plans pact for new BrahMos missile version* 

In the last 6-7 months several key assessments/changes, including the stress analysis, modifying load bearing members (components) of the aircraft, dummy missile mounting etc. have been completed. Sources said Russia provided the team with technical consultancy, adding the modifications to the fuselage in order to accommodate the 9-metre-long missile, were among the most challenging tasks. 

The HAL team, another director pointed out, experienced a lot of hiccups during the upgradation of the MiG-21BIS which today boasts of four new missiles. "We had to modify the engine to avoid problem of shut-off," he said, adding the experience helped in the Su-30MKI project.


----------



## Supply&Demand

At what time is the agni v missile launch test today?


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## RPK

Date : *Jan 31 2015*

Missile : *Agni-3*

Location: *Wheeler Island, off the Odisha coast*

Test Frequency: *Third Test*

Performance :

*Within moments after its ejection and upon reaching a height of around 30 metres, the first stage got ignited and separated. As it reached a height of more than 500 km and began descending rapidly, the subsequent two stages also got decoupled with clockwork precision and the missile’s nose cone carrying the dummy payload withstood searing temperatures of more than 3,000 degrees Celsius and impacted near the pre-designated point in the Indian Ocean after a flight of about 20 minutes*


Result: *Success*

Source:*Agni-V's maiden canister trial a roaring success - The Hindu*


----------



## ni8mare

RPK said:


> Date : *Jan 31 2015*
> 
> Missile : *Agni-3*
> 
> Location: *Wheeler Island, off the Odisha coast*
> 
> Test Frequency: *Third Test*
> 
> Performance :
> 
> *Within moments after its ejection and upon reaching a height of around 30 metres, the first stage got ignited and separated. As it reached a height of more than 500 km and began descending rapidly, the subsequent two stages also got decoupled with clockwork precision and the missile’s nose cone carrying the dummy payload withstood searing temperatures of more than 3,000 degrees Celsius and impacted near the pre-designated point in the Indian Ocean after a flight of about 20 minutes*
> 
> 
> Result: *Success*
> 
> Source:*Agni-V's maiden canister trial a roaring success - The Hindu*


its agni 5 not agni 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Pic of 2nd test of Nirbhay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nik22



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

nik22 said:


>



Breathtaking video, especially that which was shot from a Jaguar in chase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Supply&Demand

a very high quality video..i dont understand why other launch videos of our missile and satellitle launches are so crappy?


----------



## Ankur Gupta

India on Thursday successfully test-fired its iindigenous developed nuclear capable Prithvi-II surface-to-surface missile with a strike range of 350 km as part of a user trial by the army from a test range at Chandipur in Odisha.

With a strike range of 350 km, Prithvi-II is capable of carrying 500 kg to 1,000 kg of warheads and is thrusted by liquid propulsion twine engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568065596614508545


----------



## kurup

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568320258383028224


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568385314848256001


----------



## kurup

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568452843192983552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568454209403641857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568452526816641024


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Water Car Engineer said:


>



Can't see the pictures .


----------



## Water Car Engineer

kurup said:


> Can't see the pictures .



I can see it. It's pictures of a model of a new glide bomb from aero india.


----------



## kurup

Water Car Engineer said:


> I can see it. It's pictures of a model of a new glide bomb from aero india.



Still not loading ....... copying the link and opening it works .


----------



## Astra-2013

Water Car Engineer said:


>


this one is looking like a big drone


----------



## kadi

01:38 onward the engine exhaust pulsation is this a worrying sign.
Though good design.


----------



## RPK

Date : *Feb 19 2019*

Missile : *Prithvi-II*

Location: *Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, Odisha.*

Test Frequency: *User trials*

Performance :

*"The missile was randomly chosen from the production stock and the entire launch activities were carried out by the specially formed SFC and monitored by the scientists of Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) as part of training exercise," a defence scientist said.

"The missile trajectory was tracked by DRDO radars, electro-optical tracking systems and telemetry stations located along the coast of Odisha," sources said.

"The downrange teams on board the ship deployed near the designated impact point in the Bay of Bengal monitored the terminal events and splashdown," they said.*


Result: *Success*

Source:


*India successfully test-fires Prithvi-II missile at Chandipur in Odisha - Economic Times*


----------



## SpArK




----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Date: 3/18/2015*

*Missile: Astra BVRAAM*

*Location: Integrated Test Range at Chandipur*

*Test Frequency: developmental trials*

*Performance:*



> The indigenously developed Beyond Visual Range (BVR) air-to-air missile, Astra, was successfully launched from Sukhoi-30 fighter aircraft to hit a simulated target at the Integrated Test Range, Chandipur in Odisha on Wednesday.
> 
> The missile was tested to prove the manoeuvring capability against a simulated target and also to validate various subsystems. All the subsystems like propulsion, navigation, guidance as also the smooth separation of the missile from the aircraft were proved, according to Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) sources.






Astra test-fired successfully against simulated target - The Hindu

*Result: Success

=======================================================================

Date: 3/19/2015*

*Missile: Astra BVRAAM*

*Location: Integrated Test Range at Chandipur*

*Test Frequency: Developmental Trials From a SU-30MKI*

*Performance:*



> BALASORE: India Thursday successfully test-fired beyond visual range air-to-air missile (BVRAM) Astra from fighter aircraft Sukhoi. The indigenously built world class missile was flight tested in full operational configuration against a live target propelling its quick induction in the armed forces.
> 
> Defence sources said, the missile was launched from Sukhoi 30 MKI aircraft at about 12.30 pm and it successfully hit pilot less target aircraft (PTA) off the Odisha coast. On Wednesday, the missile was fired against a simulated target. The test conducted as part of induction phase trial was aimed at checking the control system and its stability which were validated during the experiment. Once operational, this futuristic weapon will propel India into an elite club of countries such as the US, Russia, France and Israel.





> Director of Chandipur based Integrated Test Range (ITR) MVKV Prasad said the missile hit the live target at long range and met all the mission objectives. “The test is successful. The missile has demonstrated its repeatability, robustness and endurance capability,” he said. The indigenously developed Astra is designed for an 80-km range in head-on mode and 20 km-range in tail-chase mode. As an anti-aircraft missile it can be fired after receiving a signal from the far away target through its onboard manoeuvres based on radio frequency.



India Successfully Test Fires Air-to-Air Astra Missile -The New Indian Express

*Images/Videos:*










*Result: Success*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

India, France to jointly develop naval missile - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

*Dhanush missile successfully test-fired from ship*

India successfully test-fired nuclear weapons-capable Dhanush missile from a ship, off the Odisha coast on Thursday.

The ship-based missile was launched at 11.02 a.m. by personnel of the Strategic Forces Command (SFC) from an Offshore Patrolling Vessel (OPV), which was deep inside the sea, for its full range of 350 km, according to Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) missile scientists.

It was a perfect mission and the missile splashed down near the target point with high degree of accuracy, they said.

Dhanush, a manoeuvring missile is a naval variant of Prithvi-II, and can carry a nuclear payload of 500 kg.
*

It can target both land-based and sea-based targets*. The missile has already been inducted into the armed services and the SFC personnel randomly picked up the missile from the production lot for Thursday’s trial, which was carried out as part of regular user training.

Dhanush was one of the five missiles developed by the DRDO under the Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme.


Dhanush successfully test-fired by SFC team - The Hindu


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586100571381182465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586101266255716352


----------



## Water Car Engineer

http://mod.gov.in/writereaddata/AR1415.pdf


----------



## uparyupari

1. Maitri missile project is now cleared by DAC and is confirmed. So new SRSAM for the IN and IA and Barak 1 getting a replacement.

This layered missile defence will consist of 40 missiles. 

2. Avionic integration, Seeker Evaluation, Flight trial from Su 30 MKI and BVRAAM was tested successfully for Astra.  Next phase is induction into IAF. 

3. New Generation Anti-Radiation Missile (NGARM) is being developed for 100 Km range. 

4. PGMs that are small enough to fit onto Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) were tested successfully with Mirach UAV (father of Lakshya)  

5. 40 Rockets of Pinaka -Mk II with range of 60 km already tested. Design frozen. 

Lots of good news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kṣamā

uparyupari said:


> 1. Maitri missile project is now cleared by DAC and is confirmed. So new SRSAM for the IN and IA and Barak 1 getting a replacement.
> 
> This layered missile defence will consist of 40 missiles.
> 
> 2. Avionic integration, Seeker Evaluation, Flight trial from Su 30 MKI and BVRAAM was tested successfully for Astra.  Next phase is induction into IAF.
> 
> 3. New Generation Anti-Radiation Missile (NGARM) is being developed for 100 Km range.
> 
> 4. PGMs that are small enough to fit onto Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) were tested successfully with Mirach UAV (father of Lakshya)
> 
> 5. 40 Rockets of Pinaka -Mk II with range of 60 km already tested. Design frozen.
> 
> Lots of good news


Source ?? [ Will help while throwing it on trolls face ]


----------



## uparyupari

kṣamā said:


> Source ?? [ Will help while throwing it on trolls face ]



# 2105. For Maitri, the Hindu article.


----------



## bloo

Why can't we use AAD as a long range SAM in Indian Navy ships?
At a glance, it looks as good if not better than the Chinese HQ-9.

Wikipedia

*Advanced Air Defence (AAD)*
*



*

*Weight* 1,200 kg
*Length* 7.5 m
*Diameter* <0.5 m
* 
Detonation mechanism *Kinetic Kill (Hit-to-Kill)
*Engine* Single Stage[19]
*Propellant* Solid fuel
*Flight ceiling *30 km
*Operational range* 150-200 km
*Speed* Mach 4.5
* 
Guidance system *Inertial Navigation System, Mid-course update, Active radar homing(Terminal phase)
*Launch platform *Tatra TEL 8 × 8;
*Manoeuvrability *g-limits between +25 to +30g

_________________________________________________________________________________________

*HQ-9*
*



*

*Weight* 1300 kg
*Length* 6.8 m
*Warhead weight* 180 kg
*Engine* Two-stage solid propellant rocket
* 
Operational range *200 km (slant range)
*Flight ceiling* 27 km (88,582 ft)
*Speed* Mach 4.2
* 
Guidance system *Inertial guidance with mid-course update and terminal active radar homing
* 
Launch platform* Taian TAS5380 8×8 transporter erector launcher (TEL)
Type 052C destroyer
Type 052D destroyer
Type 055 destroyer


----------



## Water Car Engineer

bloo said:


> Why can't we use AAD as a long range SAM in Indian Navy ships?
> At a glance, it looks as good as the Chinese HQ-9 if not better.
> 
> Wikipedia
> 
> *Advanced Air Defence (AAD)*
> 
> *Weight* 1,200 kg
> *Length* 7.5 m
> *Diameter* <0.5 m
> *
> Detonation mechanism *Kinetic Kill (Hit-to-Kill)
> *Engine* Single Stage[19]
> *Propellant* Solid fuel
> *Flight ceiling *30 km
> *Operational range* 150-200 km
> *Speed* Mach 4.5
> *
> Guidance system *Inertial Navigation System, Mid-course update, Active radar homing(Terminal phase)
> *Launch platform *Tatra TEL 8 × 8;
> *Manoeuvrability *g-limits between +25 to +30g
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *HQ-9*
> 
> *Weight* 1300 kg
> *Length* 6.8 m
> *Warhead weight* 180 kg
> *Engine* Two-stage solid propellant rocket
> *
> Operational range *200 km (slant range)
> *Flight ceiling* 27 km (88,582 ft)
> *Speed* Mach 4.2
> *
> Guidance system *Inertial guidance with mid-course update and terminal active radar homing
> *
> Launch platform* Taian TAS5380 8×8 transporter erector launcher (TEL)
> Type 052C destroyer
> Type 052D destroyer
> Type 055 destroyer




It's only against ballistic missiles, not planes, missiles, etc.

DRDO is working on a HQ9, S-x00 type missile as we speak. It'll be surely navalized, and IN will probably use a mix of that and barak 8s.

Im sure this new missile takes a lot from missiles like AAD, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ni8mare

Water Car Engineer said:


> It's only against ballistic missiles, not planes, missiles, etc.
> 
> DRDO is working on a HQ9, S-x00 type missile as we speak. It'll be surely navalized, and IN will probably use a mix of that and barak 8s.
> 
> Im sure this new missile takes a lot from missiles like AAD, etc.


yes it is .....avinash chander told that our 250 km SAM will be spin of AAD


----------



## desimorty

And then require bigger ships to house a missile twice the weight and size that has ABM capaility when non of India's enemies will send ICBMs through the Indian ocean. 
While the Barak 8 provides air defense coverage being a lot smaller.
Perhaps in the future, but AAD is more expensive and nearly the same range as Barak 8.


----------



## HariPrasad

uparyupari said:


> New Generation Anti-Radiation Missile (NGARM) is being developed for 100 Km range.



150 KM range and not 100.


----------



## ashok321

Meanwhile, on BRAHMOS, the advertised range of 300 KM is a camouflage due to MTCR regulation, the actual range is higher though: The author & developer (A Sivathanu Pillai) gave away this (following) nugget:


----------



## ashok321

*Indian Missiles News & Discussions:*

*It was India which first used the N-2B Styx missiles in the Indian sub continent during the 1971 Karachi raid.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

*Army to get Akash air defence missile system on Monday*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tsinga

@WebMaster , @Oscar @waz @Horus @Jungibaaz @Emmie @Irfan Baloch 
*
This thread is 142 pages long and downright unwieldy.


Isn't it time to start a new thread on Indian Missile News?*


----------



## Techy

Official photo releases of Akash induction into Army:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Single Exhaust Configuration Of Anti Tank Missile Helina Being Tested*
*





Dummy Agni 5 Being Launched For Validation 






Actual Agni 5 Canister Launch*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## desimorty

> Meanwhile, on BRAHMOS, the advertised range of 300 KM is a camouflage due to MTCR regulation, the actual range is higher though: The author & developer (A Sivathanu Pillai) gave away this (following) nugget:


Well known fact that Brahmos range is the same as Yahkont. If the Russians really cared about MTCR for India, the Yakhont woudn't weigh the same. One may wonder why Brahmos and Yahkont weigh the same but have the exact same dimensions.


----------



## Hindustani78

Astra trial put off again - The Hindu

The crash of a Su-30 fighter in Assam and a snag in another of these aircraft worry the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) as the trial of its beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile, Astra, against a simulated target from the Integrated Test Range in Odisha could not be conducted on Tuesday.

Following the snag on Monday, DRDO missile technologists postponed the trial to Tuesday.

Senior DRDO scientists told _The Hindu_ that spare parts for the aircraft were being flown in. The efforts needed for an air launch were more than what was required for a ground launch.

Referring to the crash, a senior scientist said normally the Indian Air Force would ground all Su-30 aircraft in the wake of an accident to find out “if it is a common problem”. He said the DRDO team would await clearance from the IAF to conduct the trial. Three trials spread over two to three days would be conducted as the missile would be released at different altitudes. High manoeuvrability of the aircraft would be looked into during the trials.

The 3.8-metre-tall Astra is the smallest of the missiles developed by the DRDO and can carry a 15-kg warhead. It can intercept and destroy enemy aircraft at supersonic speeds in tail and head-on modes. It can be launched at different altitudes and from sea level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Inspiring leadership in Pokharan - ET Blogs

The year was 1989 and the Prithvi missile being developed by the DRDO was in its initial test phase then. A certain component in the missile head was to be evaluated for its operation and the Indian Air Force was asked whether the missile could be carried, under slung beneath a helicopter, and dropped from a height of four kilometers at the Pokharan firing range in the desert of Rajasthan. The requirement was indeed extraordinary, as such a mission had not come the Indian Air Force’s way earlier. The test team of our premier Aircraft Systems and Testing Establishment at Bangalore got down to doing the calculations and came up with an executable plan. The DRDO would need to make a 25 feet high stand to support the two odd tonne test vehicle; a Mi-17 helicopter would hover above it, pull it vertically out and then climb to the required altitude for the drop. This writer was fortunate to be asked to be the pilot and team leader for the trial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## migflug

*Increasing missile output to be major thrust: DRDO chief*
SOURCE: TNN






Among the various issues faced by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), one is to increase the ‘production rate of missiles’ and it will now be one of the main thrust areas.

Dr S Christopher, secretary, department of defence research and development-cum-director general, said that with respect to various varieties of missiles, the focus would be on both – the quantity as well as quality for all the variants. Currently, the production rate is just about 20% of the potential which, he insisted, has to be harnessed to full. The DRDO is now emphasising on exports, patents and spin-offs.

Dr Christopher was here for the 23rd Professor Daulat Singh Kothari memorial lecture at the Defence Laboratory, Jodhpur. He is the man credited for building the indigenous airborne early warning & control system .

Talking about the involvement of more than one company for reaching the target production of missiles, he said that a lot of confusion in the past could be attributed to the lack of clarity in wordings of contracts. “We should now engage multiple agencies and timeframes should be clearly spelled out,” he said.

Regarding invitation of proposals by the army from domestic and foreign firms for manufacturing ‘future ready combat vehicle’ (FRCV) tanks, he said, “The world is becoming increasingly competitive. There is nothing wrong in it. We take it up as a challenge. There is enough for all provided we prove ourselves.”

It may be mentioned here that DRDO, having proven its mettle with Arjun main battle tank, is also developing future main battle tank (FMBT).

Dr Christopher said that India being one of the four countries in the world mastering in AWACS (airborne warning and control system) can now even think of exporting the same and stands a good chance due to its cost effectiveness. “Right now, we are developing three such systems of which two shall be given to Indian Air Force and one shall be retained by the DRDO possibly for export purpose. In fact, what we are giving for $110 million has been bought at more than double the rate by our neighbouring country,” he said adding that the AEW&C system is designed to detect, identify and classify threats present in the surveillance area and act as a force multiplier in air operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

BDL missile facility in Hyderabad.

(Photos from official publicity material)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whiplash

Does anyone know the reload time for an Akash launcher? The internet says it is about 12 minutes for a Buk system, so I'm guessing it would be pretty similar. I'm asking because in the case of a saturation attack (like operation Chengiz Khan), 3-4 launchers at an air force station, would be depleted quite quickly. Especially if they fire two missiles per target, which I believe is the SOP for Akash.


----------



## MilSpec

Whiplash said:


> Does anyone know the reload time for an Akash launcher? The internet says it is about 12 minutes for a Buk system, so I'm guessing it would be pretty similar. I'm asking because in the case of a saturation attack (like operation Chengiz Khan), 3-4 launchers at an air force station, would be depleted quite quickly. Especially if they fire two missiles per target, which I believe is the SOP for Akash.


8mins for reloading 3 Missiles, Clearing re-loader, connection of barrel lugs for launch initiator, Reload time for one single missile is approx- 3mins.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Makaramarma

migflug said:


> *Increasing missile output to be major thrust: DRDO chief*
> SOURCE: TNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among the various issues faced by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), one is to increase the ‘production rate of missiles’ and it will now be one of the main thrust areas.
> 
> Dr S Christopher, secretary, department of defence research and development-cum-director general, said that with respect to various varieties of missiles, the focus would be on both – the quantity as well as quality for all the variants. Currently, the production rate is just about 20% of the potential which, he insisted, has to be harnessed to full. The DRDO is now emphasising on exports, patents and spin-offs.
> 
> Dr Christopher was here for the 23rd Professor Daulat Singh Kothari memorial lecture at the Defence Laboratory, Jodhpur. He is the man credited for building the indigenous airborne early warning & control system .
> 
> Talking about the involvement of more than one company for reaching the target production of missiles, he said that a lot of confusion in the past could be attributed to the lack of clarity in wordings of contracts. “We should now engage multiple agencies and timeframes should be clearly spelled out,” he said.
> 
> Regarding invitation of proposals by the army from domestic and foreign firms for manufacturing ‘future ready combat vehicle’ (FRCV) tanks, he said, “The world is becoming increasingly competitive. There is nothing wrong in it. We take it up as a challenge. There is enough for all provided we prove ourselves.”
> 
> It may be mentioned here that DRDO, having proven its mettle with Arjun main battle tank, is also developing future main battle tank (FMBT).
> 
> Dr Christopher said that India being one of the four countries in the world mastering in AWACS (airborne warning and control system) can now even think of exporting the same and stands a good chance due to its cost effectiveness. “Right now, we are developing three such systems of which two shall be given to Indian Air Force and one shall be retained by the DRDO possibly for export purpose. In fact, what we are giving for $110 million has been bought at more than double the rate by our neighbouring country,” he said adding that the AEW&C system is designed to detect, identify and classify threats present in the surveillance area and act as a force multiplier in air operations.



WTF !!! Why is the DRDO head talking about PRODUCTION ? 

That is not his Bloody Job.His job is Newer and more Lethal scientific inventions and discoveries. 

This Chief is going to be a WASTE.


----------



## shaheenmissile

First stage separation






1 Minute 30 seconds into the flight,the first stage separates,second stage ignites.


----------



## sathya

shaheenmissile said:


> First stage separation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Minute 30 seconds into the flight,the first stage separates,second stage ignites.



What missile is that ?

Ok Agni 5, I saw it at the end of video


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

Friends, why we don't have an in-house R&D program on wvr missiles like python5. At least history says wvr have made most of the aerial kill in jet age.

We already devoloped an imaging infrared seeker for NAG missile,so I think making a decent wvr missile won't be a herculean task for DRDO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

#hydra# said:


> Friends, why we don't have an in-house R&D program on wvr missiles like python5. At least history says wvr have made most of the aerial kill in jet age.
> 
> We already devoloped an imaging infrared seeker for NAG missile,so I think making a decent wvr missile won't be a herculean task for DRDO.


I think placing a IIR in place of Ku band seeker in Astra AAM will do the trick ..............though they are working on missile like meteor 
More details of the SFDR missile (desi Meteor/R-77M-PD/RVV-AE-PD) being developed at DRDL from the tender for Manufacturing And Supply Of Ground Launcher.

1. SFDR is an Air to Air class of missile working on booster-ram jet sustainer propulsion system.
2. It is a technology demonstration vehicle to prove various technologies like: controlled ram jet propulsion system, chin mounted air intakes, nozzle less booster and boron based propellant with high burn rate.
3. The base line design for the SFDR vehicle is ASTRA missile.
4. The missile is required to be launched from pylon of the wing of aircraft which is underslung.










*SFDR* stands for *s*olid *f*uel *d*ucted *r*amjet



Source: DRDO issues tenders for Manufacturing of SFDR Ground Launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## #hydra#

ni8mare said:


> I think placing a IIR in place of Ku band seeker in Astra AAM will do the trick ..............though they are working on missile like meteor
> More details of the SFDR missile (desi Meteor/R-77M-PD/RVV-AE-PD) being developed at DRDL from the tender for Manufacturing And Supply Of Ground Launcher.
> 
> 1. SFDR is an Air to Air class of missile working on booster-ram jet sustainer propulsion system.
> 2. It is a technology demonstration vehicle to prove various technologies like: controlled ram jet propulsion system, chin mounted air intakes, nozzle less booster and boron based propellant with high burn rate.
> 3. The base line design for the SFDR vehicle is ASTRA missile.
> 4. The missile is required to be launched from pylon of the wing of aircraft which is underslung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SFDR* stands for *s*olid *f*uel *d*ucted *r*amjet
> 
> 
> 
> Source: DRDO issues tenders for Manufacturing of SFDR Ground Launcher


For short range wvr missiles need very high agility, able to pull nearly 80 to 100 g limit. If my memmory is correct Astra's airframe is capable of doing only 40g. We managed to design propulsion for barak missiles,so making a new highly agile short range missiles is not that much difficult.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

#hydra# said:


> For short range wvr missiles need very high agility, able to pull nearly 80 to 100 g limit. If my memmory is correct Astra's airframe is capable of doing only 40g. We managed to design propulsion for barak missiles,so making a new highly agile short range missiles is not that much difficult.


80-100 g is a bit too much. Aim-9x, ASRAAM can pull 60g while Python-5 can pull 70g( which is best among all wvr missile in agility).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## #hydra#

kaykay said:


> 80-100 g is a bit too much. Aim-9x, ASRAAM can pull 60g while Python-5 can pull 70g( which is best among all wvr missile in agility).


May be true,but astra airframe was not rated for wvr engagements. Between I got 80g values from one thread in keypub forum,may be the guy posted went wrong.


----------



## nik141993

Water Car Engineer said:


>


Wron thread buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage

Agni-V Canister Version Ready to Roar into Sky -The New Indian Express


----------



## kurup

Murky Waters: Naval Nuclear Dynamics in the Indian Ocean - Carnegie Endowment for International Peace

From BR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sword Of Allah

Contrarian said:


> I hope it succeeds this time!
> 
> That'd have China in some serious $hit.



Did it fail before?


----------



## Gen Padmanabhan

Syed mohammad said:


> Did it fail before?


You quoting from 2007?


----------



## The Sword Of Allah

Gen Padmanabhan said:


> You quoting from 2007?


O


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Multiple Navarea warnings*

*Warning 1*
-------------------------------------------
DTG 021003Z ROUTINE
FROM NAVAREA VIII CO-ORDINATOR UNCLAS
TO NAVAREA VIII –160
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------
INDIA EAST COAST – BAY OF BENGAL (.) CHARTS 31 32 INT 706 (.) MISSILE FIRING
PRACTICE BY NAVAL SHIPS SCHEDULED FROM *071030 – 080730* UTC MAR 16 IN DANGER
AREA BOUNDED BY 15-30N 083-24E, 16-14N 084-00E, 15-40N 084-42E, 15-08N 085-06, 14-16N
084-35E (.) SAFE FLYING HT 25 KM
2. CANCEL THIS MSG 080830 UTC MAR 16
021003Z/MAR


DTG 031001Z ROUTINE
FROM NAVAREA VIII CO-ORDINATOR UNCLAS
TO NAVAREA VIII –163
-------------------------------------------






*
Comments*

Safe Flying Height is 25km
So Surface to Surface Missile ruled out
distance in diagonal is 226 Km and 187 km in red and yellow is 179 km
Since its in sea, its launched by either a ship or a submarine or a aircraft
Barak 8 SA altitude ceiling is 3.5 km
Since the safe height is 25km or 82000 feet , Su 30 MKI ceiling is 56,800 feet
My Bet* Air Launched Brahmos first test*
+++
*Warning 2*

DTG 261005Z ROUTINE
FROM NAVAREA VIII CO-ORDINATOR UNCLAS
TO NAVAREA VIII –147
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
INDIA WEST COAST – KOCHI (.) CHARTS 220 INT 71(.) FIRING BY NAVAL COAST
BATTERY SCHEDULED ON
DATE TIME (UTC)
01 MAR 16 0900-1200
04 MAR 0900-1200
08 MAR 0900-1200
11 MAR 0900-1200 AND 1230-1430
15 MAR 0900-1200
18 MAR 0900-1200
22 MAR 0900-1200
25 MAR 0900-1200
29 MAR 0900-1200 AND 1230-1430
2. DANGER AREA BOUNDED BY 09-57.5N 075-59.5E, 09-57.7N 076-14.2E, 09-44.0N 076-17.5E,
09-42.5N 076-09.5E (.)
3. SAFE FLYING HT 10 KM
4. CANCEL NAVAREA VIII 071 AND THIS MSG 291530 UTC MAR 16
261005Z/FEB
-------------------------------







*Comments*

Naval coastal battery Firing
distances given in black
Safe Flying Height is 10 km
*++++
Warning 3*

-------------------------------------------
INDIA EAST COAST – SE OFF KAKINADA (.) CHARTS 31 391 INT 706 (.) FIRING BY
NAVAL SHIPS SCHEDULED FROM *080730 - 081230 AND 090230 - 090700* UTC MAR 16 IN
DANGER AREA BOUNDED BY 15-30N 083-24E, 16-14N 084-00E, 15-34N 084-46E, 15-08N 084-24E
(.) SAFE FLYING HT 8 KM
2. CANCEL THIS MSG 090800 UTC MAR 16
031001Z/MAR

DTG 041001Z ROUTINE
FROM NAVAREA VIII CO-ORDINATOR UNCLAS
TO NAVAREA VIII –168






*Comments*

Naval Ship sureshot written
Safe Height 8 km double of highest altitude of our SAM
*Bet for Barak 8 ER*
*+++
Warning 4*
-------------------------------------------
INDIA WEST COAST – ARABIAN SEA (.) CHARTS 22 257 293 INT 71 (.) FIRING BY NAVAL
SHIPS SCHEDULED FROM 082330- 091730 UTC *MAR 16 *IN AREA BOUNDED BY 16-31N 071-21E,
16-31N 071-51E, 17-01N 071-51E, 17-01N 071-21E AND 100430-101430 UTC MAR 16 IN AREA
BOUNDED BY 13-56.20N 074-13.60E, 14-07.20N 074-13.60E, 14-07.20N 074-25.07E, 13-55.20N
074-25.07E (.)
2. CANCEL THIS MSG 101530 UTC MAR 16
041001Z/MAR

DTG 070531Z PRIORITY
FROM NAVAREA VIII CO-ORDINATOR UNCLAS
TO NAVAREA VIII –174
------------------






*Comments*

Firing by naval Ships
No Safe height
*SRSAM test or Barak 1 test *
*No Torpedo test as land in between*
*+++
Warning 5*

-------------------------------------------
INDIA EAST COAST – BAY OF BENGAL (.) CHARTS 32 33 INT 71 (.) FIRING BY CG
AIRCRAFT SCHEDULED DAILY FROM 07-14 MAR 16 FROM 0130- 1130 UTC IN DANGER AREA
BOUNDED BY 13-30N 082-00E, 14-30N 082-00E, 14-30N 082-40E, 13-30N 082-40E (.)
2. SAFE FLYING HT 2 KM
3. CANCEL THIS MSG 141230 UTC MAR 16
070531Z/MAR
--------------------------------------------------------------





*Comments*

Firing by CG aircraft most probably Do 228/Il 38s/Tu 142s
Safe Flying Height of 2km
*Experimental Torpedo Test perhaps - Varunastra or Advanced Light Torpedo *
@MilSpec @AUSTERLITZ @SpArK @Taygibay @Vauban @Abingdonboy @anant_s @ni8mare @scorpionx @nair @knight11 @Ankit Kumar @others

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ankit Kumar

PARIKRAMA said:


> *Multiple Navarea warnings*
> 
> *Warning 1*
> -------------------------------------------
> DTG 021003Z ROUTINE
> FROM NAVAREA VIII CO-ORDINATOR UNCLAS
> TO NAVAREA VIII –160
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> INDIA EAST COAST – BAY OF BENGAL (.) CHARTS 31 32 INT 706 (.) MISSILE FIRING
> PRACTICE BY NAVAL SHIPS SCHEDULED FROM *071030 – 080730* UTC MAR 16 IN DANGER
> AREA BOUNDED BY 15-30N 083-24E, 16-14N 084-00E, 15-40N 084-42E, 15-08N 085-06, 14-16N
> 084-35E (.) SAFE FLYING HT 25 KM
> 2. CANCEL THIS MSG 080830 UTC MAR 16
> 021003Z/MAR
> 
> 
> DTG 031001Z ROUTINE
> FROM NAVAREA VIII CO-ORDINATOR UNCLAS
> TO NAVAREA VIII –163
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> View attachment 297370
> 
> *
> Comments*
> 
> Safe Flying Height is 25km
> So Surface to Surface Missile ruled out
> distance in diagonal is 226 Km and 187 km in red and yellow is 179 km
> Since its in sea, its launched by either a ship or a submarine or a aircraft
> Barak 8 SA altitude ceiling is 3.5 km
> Since the safe height is 25km or 82000 feet , Su 30 MKI ceiling is 56,800 feet
> My Bet* Air Launched Brahmos first test*
> +++
> *Warning 2*
> 
> DTG 261005Z ROUTINE
> FROM NAVAREA VIII CO-ORDINATOR UNCLAS
> TO NAVAREA VIII –147
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> INDIA WEST COAST – KOCHI (.) CHARTS 220 INT 71(.) FIRING BY NAVAL COAST
> BATTERY SCHEDULED ON
> DATE TIME (UTC)
> 01 MAR 16 0900-1200
> 04 MAR 0900-1200
> 08 MAR 0900-1200
> 11 MAR 0900-1200 AND 1230-1430
> 15 MAR 0900-1200
> 18 MAR 0900-1200
> 22 MAR 0900-1200
> 25 MAR 0900-1200
> 29 MAR 0900-1200 AND 1230-1430
> 2. DANGER AREA BOUNDED BY 09-57.5N 075-59.5E, 09-57.7N 076-14.2E, 09-44.0N 076-17.5E,
> 09-42.5N 076-09.5E (.)
> 3. SAFE FLYING HT 10 KM
> 4. CANCEL NAVAREA VIII 071 AND THIS MSG 291530 UTC MAR 16
> 261005Z/FEB
> -------------------------------
> 
> 
> View attachment 297372
> 
> 
> *Comments*
> 
> Naval coastal battery Firing
> distances given in black
> Safe Flying Height is 10 km
> *++++
> Warning 3*
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> INDIA EAST COAST – SE OFF KAKINADA (.) CHARTS 31 391 INT 706 (.) FIRING BY
> NAVAL SHIPS SCHEDULED FROM *080730 - 081230 AND 090230 - 090700* UTC MAR 16 IN
> DANGER AREA BOUNDED BY 15-30N 083-24E, 16-14N 084-00E, 15-34N 084-46E, 15-08N 084-24E
> (.) SAFE FLYING HT 8 KM
> 2. CANCEL THIS MSG 090800 UTC MAR 16
> 031001Z/MAR
> 
> DTG 041001Z ROUTINE
> FROM NAVAREA VIII CO-ORDINATOR UNCLAS
> TO NAVAREA VIII –168
> 
> View attachment 297378
> 
> 
> *Comments*
> 
> Naval Ship sureshot written
> Safe Height 8 km double of highest altitude of our SAM
> *Bet for Barak 8 ER*
> *+++
> Warning 4*
> -------------------------------------------
> INDIA WEST COAST – ARABIAN SEA (.) CHARTS 22 257 293 INT 71 (.) FIRING BY NAVAL
> SHIPS SCHEDULED FROM 082330- 091730 UTC *MAR 16 *IN AREA BOUNDED BY 16-31N 071-21E,
> 16-31N 071-51E, 17-01N 071-51E, 17-01N 071-21E AND 100430-101430 UTC MAR 16 IN AREA
> BOUNDED BY 13-56.20N 074-13.60E, 14-07.20N 074-13.60E, 14-07.20N 074-25.07E, 13-55.20N
> 074-25.07E (.)
> 2. CANCEL THIS MSG 101530 UTC MAR 16
> 041001Z/MAR
> 
> DTG 070531Z PRIORITY
> FROM NAVAREA VIII CO-ORDINATOR UNCLAS
> TO NAVAREA VIII –174
> ------------------
> 
> View attachment 297380
> 
> 
> *Comments*
> 
> Firing by naval Ships
> No Safe height
> *SRSAM test or Barak 1 test *
> *No Torpedo test as land in between*
> *+++
> Warning 5*
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> INDIA EAST COAST – BAY OF BENGAL (.) CHARTS 32 33 INT 71 (.) FIRING BY CG
> AIRCRAFT SCHEDULED DAILY FROM 07-14 MAR 16 FROM 0130- 1130 UTC IN DANGER AREA
> BOUNDED BY 13-30N 082-00E, 14-30N 082-00E, 14-30N 082-40E, 13-30N 082-40E (.)
> 2. SAFE FLYING HT 2 KM
> 3. CANCEL THIS MSG 141230 UTC MAR 16
> 070531Z/MAR
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> View attachment 297381
> 
> 
> *Comments*
> 
> Firing by CG aircraft most probably Do 228/Il 38s/Tu 142s
> Safe Flying Height of 2km
> *Experimental Torpedo Test perhaps - Varunastra or Advanced Light Torpedo *
> @MilSpec @AUSTERLITZ @SpArK @Taygibay @Vauban @Abingdonboy @anant_s @ni8mare @scorpionx @nair @knight11 @Ankit Kumar @others



Regarding warning 1, there was news last December that we will be soon testing Air launched lightweight cruise missile and also DRDO Anti-Radiation Missile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
It may be these two also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Ankit Kumar said:


> Regarding warning 1, there was news last December that we will be soon testing Air launched lightweight cruise missile and also DRDO Anti-Radiation Missile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> It may be these two also.


i had assumed ARM first but ARM reach wont be this long..At best ARM would be apprx 120 odd kms and here the shortest distance is around 180km.. But still i say a possibility..

The same with Air launched light weight cruise missile .. I think either its Brahmos ALCM or Astra 2 LR BVR.. Since Astra MK2 is some time away, i have a sneaky suspicion that its the first test of Brahmos ALCM ..

But then again anything is possible..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

PARIKRAMA said:


> i had assumed ARM first but ARM reach wont be this long..At best ARM would be apprx 120 odd kms and here the shortest distance is around 180km.. But still i say a possibility..
> 
> The same with Air launched light weight cruise missile .. I think either its Brahmos ALCM or Astra 2 LR BVR.. Since Astra MK2 is some time away, i have a sneaky suspicion that its the first test of Brahmos ALCM ..
> 
> But then again anything is possible..



Yes can be anything. The reason I think it won't be ALCM BrahMos is the range. As it is Air launched it will surely have a range of more than 300km , even if it is tested with MTCR in mind, it should be 290Km, but the area has maximum diagonal of ~230 km. 

Will have to wait. 

Any news about Agni 5?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

PARIKRAMA said:


> i had assumed ARM first but ARM reach wont be this long..At best ARM would be apprx 120 odd kms and here the shortest distance is around 180km.. But still i say a possibility..
> 
> The same with Air launched light weight cruise missile .. I think either its Brahmos ALCM or Astra 2 LR BVR.. Since Astra MK2 is some time away, i have a sneaky suspicion that its the first test of Brahmos ALCM ..
> 
> But then again anything is possible..



Does India have >1500 km range cruise missiles if not are there any in testing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Ankit Kumar said:


> Yes can be anything. The reason I think it won't be ALCM BrahMos is the range. As it is Air launched it will surely have a range of more than 300km , even if it is tested with MTCR in mind, it should be 290Km, but the area has maximum diagonal of ~230 km.
> 
> Will have to wait.
> 
> Any news about Agni 5?


As of now no Navarea warning seen for Agni 5.. Possibly will keep an eye out for a new Navarea...

BTW any idea about coastal batteries.. I thought beyond guns also they should have some Some very small range Missiles and AA batteries.. Warning 2..



Spectre said:


> Does India have >1500 km range cruise missiles if not are there any in testing


Nirbhay is there but i doubt they would test full range.. Other than that i have to check for others,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

PARIKRAMA said:


> As of now no Navarea warning seen for Agni 5.. Possibly will keep an eye out for a new Navarea...
> 
> BTW any idea about coastal batteries.. I thought beyond guns also they should have some Some very small range Missiles and AA batteries.. Warning 2..
> 
> 
> Nirbhay is there but i doubt they would test full range.. Other than that i have to check for others,,,



This is a major gap. We need couple of systems in 1.5k to 3K range for self evident reasons. Ballistic missiles will send the wrong signal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

PARIKRAMA said:


> As of now no Navarea warning seen for Agni 5.. Possibly will keep an eye out for a new Nbofors..
> 
> BTW any idea about coastal batteries.. I thought beyond guns also they should have some Some very small range Missiles and AA batteries.. Warning 2..
> 
> 
> Nirbhay is there but i doubt they would test full range.. Other than that i have to check for others,,,



I feel looking at many dates that it may be a regular anti aircraft gun training session.May be training the new joins on how to use the anti aircraft guns and shoot down PTAs, or even training them to use RBU series for shore bombardment ...... in reality I don't have much idea. Also that its on the west coast is surprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@ni8mare @Abingdonboy @MilSpec 
Can you guys check on page 143 and help understanding the Navarea..

What exactly comes in coastal batteries..

Also what test an aircraft of ICG can do? A Do228 platform testing AShM or Torpedo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Spectre said:


> This is a major gap. We need couple of systems in 1.5k to 3K range for self evident reasons. Ballistic missiles will send the wrong signal.



If you allow me to speculate a bit then.... we may have one. 
The Klub3M-14, some say Russians helped us in Nirbhay by supplying this. 
And the new version of this missile has a range of 2,500 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armani

Ankit Kumar said:


> The Klub3M-14, some say Russians helped us in Nirbhay by supplying this.



Well, if you look at the air inlet design, you'll see a distinct similarity between Klub and Nirbhay.











...and these are only external similarities. But however, a similar design may just be a way of developing on proven concepts, so exactly what level of Nirbhay's tech is sourced from abroad is unknown, and we may never know for sure.

All we know is that we can use it without any restrictions.



> And the new version of this missile has a range of 2,500 km.



Details...?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MilSpec

PARIKRAMA said:


> @ni8mare @Abingdonboy @MilSpec
> Can you guys check on page 143 and help understanding the Navarea..
> 
> What exactly comes in coastal batteries..
> 
> Also what test an aircraft of ICG can do? A Do228 platform testing AShM or Torpedo?


Do228 will most likely won't test ashm, could be tracking test, it wont be a Brahmos ALCM imo. System will be a mystery. lets keep it that way till there is disclosure from MoD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare

PARIKRAMA said:


> @ni8mare @Abingdonboy @MilSpec
> Can you guys check on page 143 and help understanding the Navarea..
> 
> What exactly comes in coastal batteries..
> 
> Also what test an aircraft of ICG can do? A Do228 platform testing AShM or Torpedo?


Can't tell any thing numbers are quite uncanny......we can only speculate ......let's wait for the tests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

What is the progress on Ramjet Long range Land Attack cruise missile ? It was supposed to have a range of 1000km-


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Armani said:


> Well, if you look at the air inlet design, you'll see a distinct similarity between Klub and Nirbhay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and these are only external similarities. But however, a similar design may just be a way of developing on proven concepts, so exactly what level of Nirbhay's tech is sourced from abroad is unknown, and we may never know for sure.
> 
> All we know is that we can use it without any restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> Details...?



The other name is Kaliber/Caliber for 3M 14 Family missiles..

I am quoting from an article link is below

Kalibr is a new-generation SLCM, which is based on a Soviet long-range SLCM known as Granat, which, in turn, was a Soviet response to the American Tomhawk (TLAM-N). After the breakup of the Soviet Union, when Russian defense industry began to actively seek foreign markets, Novator design bureau, which produced Granat, created a new family of SLCMs. The first to be publicly unveiled was *Kalibr 3M-14E*, which could have been mistaken for a brand new missile because it was much smaller than Granat. The smaller size achieved two purposes: first, the new anti-ship missile had to fit into standard NATO torpedo tubes (which are shorter than the Soviet standard) and it had to have a range less than 300 km to remain under the MTCR-mandated limit (Granat had the range of 3,000 km). *Reportedly, in 2006 3M-14E Kalibr missiles were sold to India.*

Novator did not stop there and eventually created a whole family of cruise missiles: in addition to 3M-14E, it also advertises 3M-54E and 3M-54E-1. These three missiles are part of systems known as Klub-S (for submarines), Klub-N (for ships), and Klub-M (land-based anti-ship missiles for coastal defense); Novator also offers a Club-A system for aircraft. All these missiles have the declared range below 300 km, which is natural for weapons intended for export. Designation “E” traditionally denotes the export version of weapons systems.

*Part of the Kalibr family, however, is intended solely for “domestic consumption” (known as 3M14, 3M54, and 3M541) and their ranges are many times greater (some sources use the “E” designation for missiles not intended for export, which is an obvious mistake). Depending on the source, their range is either 2,600 km or 1,500 km; some hypothesize that the longer range is associated with missiles equipped with nuclear warheads while conventionally armed Kalibr SLCMs have the 1,500 or somewhat greater range.*

All these missiles are subsonic with one important exception: the last stage of the three-stage 3M54 can accelerate to three times the speed of sound 20-40 km before the target(3M541 is a shorter, two-stage subsonic missile that has a more powerful warhead). Acceleration helps penetrate ship defenses and builds inertia to penetrate the body of the target ship. Although all these cruise missiles were initially developed as anti-ship (including basing on submarines, surface ships, and on shore for coastal defense), they have recently also been given capability against targets on land.

Kalibr missiles are designated as high-precision and can travel a complex trajectory with up to 15 turns along the path. For example, if the target ship is on the other side of an island, the missile(s) will fly around that island to reach it.

Kalibr missiles are reported to have dual (nuclear and conventional) capability.

Russia's Cruise Missiles Have Changed Strategic Military Balance

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Perpendicular

India completed land tests of Brahmos A version.
Probable first export order for Brahmos this year.


----------



## sathya

AAD test scheduled in next few days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

By:www.armyrecognition.com
*India has successfully test-fires upgraded variant of Brahmos land supersonic cruise missile.*


> Russian-Indian BrahMos Aerospace joint venture (JV) has successfully tested upgraded variant of the BrahMos land-attack supersonic cruise missile, according to the company`s press department. The supersonic cruise missile was test-fired at 1200 hrs at the Pokhran field firing range in Rajasthan's Jaisalmer district.
> 
> 
> "An advanced version of the BrahMos land-attack supersonic cruise missile system has been successfully test-fired on May 27, 2016 in the Western Sector by Indian Air Force. The missile has successfully hit and eliminated the designated target," a BrahMos Aerospace`s official said.
> 
> "The BrahMos missile systems will increase the combat effectiveness of all three services of Indian Armed Forces, providing efficient anti-ship and land-attack capabilities on the modern battlefield," he added.
> 
> According to the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute`s (SIPRI) arms transfers database, BrahMos JV has produced 450 BrahMos cruise missiles in various configurations.
> 
> The BrahMos is a short range supersonic cruise missile with a range of 290 km and a speed of Mach 2.8 that can be launched from submarines, ships, aircraft or land. It is a joint venture between the Russian Federation's NPO Mashinostroeyenia and India's Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) who have together formed BrahMos Aerospace Private Limited..................Read more


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742018359357640706


----------



## Local_Legend

*WE HAVE FULFILLED KALAM’S DESIRE: BRAHMOS CEO S K MISHRA*

_by Dr Anantha Krishnan M_
BANGALORE: BrahMos Aerospace CEO Sudhir Kumar Mishra said that his team has fulfilled one of the desires of former President Dr A P J Abdul Kalam on Saturday.
In an interview to Mathrubhumi, after the Su-30MKI touched down at HAL’s Nasik unit successfully completing a 58-minute demonstration flight carrying the 2.4 tonne BrahMos supersonic cruise missile, Mishra said he is an ‘extremely satisfied man’ executing another dream of Dr Kalam.
“We are all delighted that such a heavy missile was carried airborne by Sukhoi safely, securely and successfully during its first demonstration flight.
No other country in the world has done this exercise so far and that makes our mission so special. It is a happy moment in my life,” Mishra said.






He said the mission also demonstrated India’s increasing technology capabilities in missile and military aviation fields. 
“Dr Kalam always told us about the 5th, 6 th , 7 th country syndrome India always belonged to. He wanted India to break this and be on the top in all missions. Today he (Dr Kalam) should be a happy soul seeing the technology leap we have achieved,” Mishra said.
Test-firing in October or November this year
To a query when would Sukhoi fire an airborne Brahmos against a target, Mishra said lot more flight trials would be conducted in the next couple of months.
“We need to undertake a series of flight trials in various profiles ahead of firing against a target. The Test Pilots will be collecting all the data that would further help in fine-tuning the software. We are hoping to have the first test- firing of the missile in full profile by October or November this year. Perfection is the key and we would want to ensure that everything is safe and sure,” he said.

*Irkut Corporation Excited About Sukhoi Prospects*

Interestingly, upon hearing the news of Sukhoi’s successful maiden flight carrying the hefty BrahMos, Irkut Corporation congratulated the Indian team.
Irkut, the makers of Sukhoi, is said be excited about the prospects of selling the fighter to new markets now.
“Today’s flight has given them (Irkut) a great boost to aggressively market Sukhoi. The coming together of BrahMos and Sukhoi as a single unit is a reality today. It augurs well for Irkut’s future prospects and they have congratulated us for this major technological achievement,” Mishra said.


*Dr Kalam Knew the Potential of the Missile*


Mishra said he was waiting for a many years hoping to witness the magical moment.
“This was a very challenging task and we had to undertake many first-time developments leading to the flight. Dr Kalam was very attached to BrahMos and his role in forming the JV with the Russia is known to all. He always told us to that the missile had phenomenal potential. The air version has drawn lots of inspiration from Dr Kalam. I was longing for this moment for many years,” Mishra said.
When asked about the feedback pilots gave after the flight, Mishra said the initial reports were satisfactory.
“It is but natural for any Test Pilot to have some apprehensions before a maiden mission. But, we are happy that the systems performed as per the pilot’s wish. An aircraft is an extended body of a pilot. His safety and needs are always paramount to us,” Mishra added.



*More Trials Ahead of Final Firing From Balasore*
The 58-minute flight was piloted by Wg Cdr Prashant Nair with Wg Cdr Raju being the Flight Test Engineer. The maiden profile of missile in an airborne role is technically called as a ‘Mass Dimensional’ one.
In the next ‘Technological Missile’ profile, BrahMos will be fitted with sensors to measure its flight characteristics. Ahead of the final firing tests in Balasore, flight separation trials, also known as Dummy Missile Drop Tests, will be held.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

*HELINA SET FOR SEPTEMBER SHOWDOWN*








*JODHPUR:* HeliNa, the much awaited Helicopter launched version of 'Nag', the Anti-Tank Guided Missile (ATGM) of Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) shall swing back into action soon.
In September this year, the much awaited missile, as per the highly placed sources, shall be launched from a helicopter platform at Chandan Field Firing Range in Jaisalmer here. The missile as per the DRDO officials shall now be tested for its Imaging Infra Red Seeker (IIR) with far greater resolution than what has been tested so far as per the demand of the users.
It was almost a year back when for the first time in July, HeliNa ATGM successfully hit a simulated target after being launched from a helicopter platform at Chandan firing range in Jaisalmer. Three 'HeliNa' missiles were fired during these week long Guided Flight Trials from HAL Rudra, also known as ALH WSI, the armed version of HAL Dhruv. Of these three HeliNas, two managed to hit the target successfully. HeliNa is handled by the missile handling unit of Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL).
DRDO officials said that this third generation 'Fire and forget' missile, though lagging behind its schedule, has already been tested for its seven kilometer range but with IIR seekers with 128 x 128 focal plane array but added that the same was not sufficient for the users, the Army Aviation Corps. It is one of the five missile systems developed by DRDO under the Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme (IGMDP).
"And now we are going to test a higher version seeker, with a much higher focal plane array (640x512 pixel arrays) as compared to the original plan. In fact, the captive trials have been successfully held in Bangalore recently," said the official. Seekers evaluation trials would be carried out for the ATGM in hot desert conditions of Rajasthan against both moving and static targets for different ranges till seven kilometres to evaluate performance of an improved version of Imaging Infar Red (IIR) seeker for engaging and striking the target. HeliNa has reportedly an extended strike range of about eight kms. Dwelling upon these HeliNa trials scheduled for the month of September, officials said that after verifying the performance of missile with the new seekers, the user shall give its acceptance for integration of HeliNa with the helicopter inching the missile closer to the 'deliverable stage'.
Imaging Infra Red seekers for 'Helina' have been developed indigenously at Hyderbad based Research Centre Imarat of DRDO.
*What is HeliNa:*
It's an improvised version of HeliNa (helicopter-launched Nag) shall be launched at Chandan Field Firing Range in Jaisalmer in September this year, according to sources The missile is being tested with greater resolution of Imaging Infra Red Seeker (IIR) It July last year, HeliNa successfully hit a simulated target. It was launched from a helicopter platform at Chandan firing range in Jaisalmer. Here, three 'HeliNa' missiles were fired from HAL Rudra, also known as ALH WSI, the armed version of HAL Dhruv. Of these three, two hit the target successfully.
_HeliNa missile is handled by the missile handling unit of Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). HeliNa uses lock-on after launch system._
HeliNa (Helicopter Nag) is launched from twin-tube stub wing-mounted launchers on board the armed HAL helicopter. These launchers are linked to a nose-mounted stabilized thermal sight and a laser range-finder package. HeliNa uses a lock-on after launch system. With an extended range upto 7km, the ATGM is launched towards the target and while it approaches the same, images ahead are transmitted back to the operator for identifying the targets.

http://www.indiandefensenews.in/2016/06/helina-set-for-september-showdown.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W@rwolf

*India likely to test launch new missile tomorrow*

India is likely to test launch a new surface-to-air missile developed jointly with Israel, from a defence base off the Odisha coast on Wednesday.

“Preparation for the maiden test has reached the final stage and if weather permits, it will be conducted from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) tomorrow,” said an official of the ITR at Chandipur, about 15 km from here.

The missile is the product of a joint venture between India and Israel, DRDO sources said.

Apart from the missile, the system also includes a multi- functional surveillance and a threat alert radar (MF STAR) for detection, tracking and guidance of the missile.

The test-firing of the missile will be jointly carried out by Indian defence personnel, DRDO and Israel Aerospace Industries, they said.

As a precautionary measure, Balasore district administration, in consultation with defence officials here, have made adequate arrangements to temporarily shift 3652 civilians residing within 2.5 km radius of the launch pad No 3 of the ITR during trial time, officials said.

A district revenue official said seven hamlets have been identified within 2.5 km radius of the launch pad and people living there have been alerted through public address system today to shift to nearby shelter camps arranged by the administration.

Fisherman engaged in sea fishing along the Bay of Bengal in three coastal districts Balasore, Bhadrakh and Kendrapada have been warned not to venture into the sea during test launch time.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...le-tomorrow/story-KX2SNRnp4Ub4LWkJWRA67K.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Perpendicular

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748365843290005504

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Brahmos from INS Ranvir in Vertical Launch*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

@PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy 

The words "Operational Flight Trails " ? 

From PIB
Ministry of Defence26-July, 2016 14:54 IST
Upgradation of Barak Missile System 

Long Range Surface to Air Missile (LR-SAM) and Medium Range Surface to Air Missile (MR-SAM), upgraded version of Barak Missile System, are being jointly developed / produced by Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and IAI, Israel. 

LR-SAM

Project has an estimated cost of Rs.2606.02 Crore for which contract was signed on 27th January 2006. It has a range of 70 Km. Home on Target (HOT) test has conducted successfully in November 2014. HOT-2 test was also conducted in Israel successfully on 23rd November 2015. Two Operational Flight Trials (OFT) have been conducted successfully from INS Kolkata on 29th December 2015. 

MR-SAM

Project has an estimated cost of Rs.10075.68 Crore for which contract was signed on 27th February 2009. Built-to-specification (BTS) has been finalized. Preliminary and Critical Design Reviews of the system have been completed. DRDO has recently flight tested 3 MR-SAM systems successfully at ITR, Chandipur during 30th June / 1st July 2016. 

LR-SAM / MR-SAM: can detect incoming enemy aerial targets i.e. aircraft or anti-ship missile over 100 km away and destroy them at range out to 70 km and thus provide the air defence capability to the assets of Indian Armed Forces. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shri BK Hariprasad in Rajya Sabha today. 

DM/NAMPI/RAJ 
(Release ID :147721)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy
> 
> The words "Operational Flight Trails " ?
> 
> From PIB
> Ministry of Defence26-July, 2016 14:54 IST
> Upgradation of Barak Missile System
> 
> Long Range Surface to Air Missile (LR-SAM) and Medium Range Surface to Air Missile (MR-SAM), upgraded version of Barak Missile System, are being jointly developed / produced by Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and IAI, Israel.
> 
> LR-SAM
> 
> Project has an estimated cost of Rs.2606.02 Crore for which contract was signed on 27th January 2006. It has a range of 70 Km. Home on Target (HOT) test has conducted successfully in November 2014. HOT-2 test was also conducted in Israel successfully on 23rd November 2015. Two Operational Flight Trials (OFT) have been conducted successfully from INS Kolkata on 29th December 2015.
> 
> MR-SAM
> 
> Project has an estimated cost of Rs.10075.68 Crore for which contract was signed on 27th February 2009. Built-to-specification (BTS) has been finalized. Preliminary and Critical Design Reviews of the system have been completed. DRDO has recently flight tested 3 MR-SAM systems successfully at ITR, Chandipur during 30th June / 1st July 2016.
> 
> LR-SAM / MR-SAM: can detect incoming enemy aerial targets i.e. aircraft or anti-ship missile over 100 km away and destroy them at range out to 70 km and thus provide the air defence capability to the assets of Indian Armed Forces.
> 
> This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shri BK Hariprasad in Rajya Sabha today.
> 
> DM/NAMPI/RAJ
> (Release ID :147721)





Operational Flight trials is normally Stage 3 testing.. Where basically end to end check of the whole system is done in live operation conditions. It focuses on real Time of Arrival of the incoming hostile which is to be intercepted successfully. In short its a live firing with no control environments rather it presents tests in real world conditions to see actual performance

Stage 1 is control and navigation tests which was done in initial tests in Israel in and around 2010-12
Stage 2 is a controlled environment test with focus on the terminal phase when the second motor will be fired and active radar seeker will be activated to home on to the target. (HOT tests)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Model of a canisterised Agni 5 rail TEL*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Armani

Water Car Engineer said:


> *Model of a canisterised Agni 5 rail TEL*



Are they ever going to procure an all-terrain TEL for strategic missiles? Like the ones used for Topol-M, Rubezh or DF-31/41? The trailers they use now are largely useless on anything other than perfectly-paved roads, such as the ones on Rajpath. Even if that's a bit of an overstatement, it doesn't hurt to procure these for atleast the latest generation of strategic BMs (Agni-4 and 5) -






We aren't gonna go with stationary underground silos. So if we're going for mobility, might as well go all the way!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

Armani said:


> Are they ever going to procure an all-terrain TEL for strategic missiles? Like the ones used for Topol-M, Rubezh or DF-31/41? The trailers they use now are largely useless on anything other than perfectly-paved roads, such as the ones on Rajpath. Even if that's a bit of an overstatement, it doesn't hurt to procure these for atleast the latest generation of strategic BMs (Agni-4 and 5) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't gonna go with stationary underground silos. So if we're going for mobility, might as well go all the way!



Agni-6 will get it.


----------



## Armani

Kinetic said:


> Agni-6 will get it.



How can you be sure? Was there a news of it?

Not doubting you, but I'd like to know where the news came from.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Armani said:


> Are they ever going to procure an all-terrain TEL for strategic missiles? Like the ones used for Topol-M, Rubezh or DF-31/41? The trailers they use now are largely useless on anything other than perfectly-paved roads, such as the ones on Rajpath. Even if that's a bit of an overstatement, it doesn't hurt to procure these for atleast the latest generation of strategic BMs (Agni-4 and 5) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't gonna go with stationary underground silos. So if we're going for mobility, might as well go all the way!




No news I've heard. If they wanted, I am sure India can use it's relationship with Russia or Ukraine to get them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VivasvatManu

Armani said:


> How can you be sure? Was there a news of it?
> 
> Not doubting you, but I'd like to know where the news came from.



Because it already exist,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armani

VivasvatManu said:


> Because it already exist,



The pic on top is a Shaurya. Not Agni series.

The bottom image is an Agni-5 canister. Nothing to do with launch vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VivasvatManu

Armani said:


> The pic on top is a Shaurya. Not Agni series.
> 
> The bottom image is an Agni-5 canister. Nothing to do with launch vehicle.



The cannister is attached to the vehicle.


----------



## Armani

VivasvatManu said:


> The cannister is attached to the vehicle.



Yes, but the vehicle is still the same Volvo trailer....which is by no means considered all-terrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VivasvatManu

Armani said:


> Yes, but the vehicle is still the same Volvo trailer....which is by no means considered all-terrain.



A Trailer is a Far more practical and efficient option since the vehicles can then be used for other logistics purpose by unhooking the trailer. Its foolish to dedicate a vehicle for lugging around a missile which will never be fired in its lifetime. 

Second, unlike Russia, India is a Very densely populated terrain and we do not have too many plains over which a all terrain vehicle can romp around with a 50 ton missile on its back. For all practical purpose the vehicle will be lugged around on the highways and will be fired from prepared grounds with reasonable motorable access.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

Armani said:


> Yes, but the vehicle is still the same Volvo trailer....which is by no means considered all-terrain.


In addition to what @VivasvatManu has mentioned - its Motor and RAIL Access! 

Cheers!


----------



## debspark90

Guys any updates on the DRDO's NGARM missile ?


----------



## Sankpal

File Photo | EPS
BHUBANESWAR: The Defence Research and Development Organisation is readying to conduct a series of tests of Indo-Israeli joint venture Medium Range Surface-to-Air Missile (MRSAM) from a defence base off the Odisha coast from Tuesday.

At least five tests of the MRSAM, jointly developed by DRDO and Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) of Israel for the Indian Air Force (IAF), have been planned from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur-on-sea.

The missile guided by a radar system and on-board avionics will be fired against a pilot-less target aircraft mimicking an attacking combat aircraft. Both Indian and Israel teams will participate in the launch campaign.

Preparations for the tests are on in full swing. Designed and developed by Research Centre Imarat (RCI), a DRDO lab and IAI, the missile has been manufactured by the Hyderabad-based Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL).

Many Indian industries including Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL), L&T, Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL) and TATA group have contributed to the development of a number of subsystems which will be put into use in the flight tests.

The 4.5-meter long ballistic missile weighs around 270 kg and can carry a payload of 60 kg. Apart from the missile, the system includes a Multi-Functional Surveillance and Threat Alert Radar (MFSTAR) for detection, tracking and guidance of the missile.

Capable of intercepting incoming aerial threats up to a range of 70 km, the MRSAMs can be deployed to protect sensitive defence bases, metro cities and other important installations like nuclear stations.

The MRSAM system which is yet to get a specific name provides reliable air defence at medium range. Travelling at a speed of Mach 2 the missile can identify and destroy airborne threats like jets, missiles and rockets, including projectiles launched simultaneously.

A contract of Rs 10,076 crore for MRSAM was signed in February 2009. The MRSAM is a variant of long range surface to air missile (LRSAM), dubbed as Barak-8, that the DRDO and IAI are developing for the Navy. The project worth Rs 2,606 crore for Navy was signed in December 2005 and first test of the missile was conducted in November 2014.

As precautionary measures the district administration will shift residents of seven hamlets that fall within 2.5 km radius of the test facility. Adequate arrangements have been made to shift 3,652 persons to temporary shelters prior to the missile tests.

While security has been beefed along the coast for the test and patrolling intensified, fishermen of Balasore, Bhadrak and Kendrapada districts have been asked not to venture out into the sea during test period.

Meanwhile, the DRDO officials have conducted successful test flights of unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) Banshee twice on Thursday and once on Friday. Two dozens of Israeli scientists are camping here for the last more than a week for the tests. First test of the MRSAM was conducted on June 30.
http://www.newindianexpress.com/sta...ts-from-Tuesday/2016/09/18/article3624170.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## #hydra#

India is pouring tonnes of money on procuring,developing top end missiles and other ammunitions. We have brahmo,Barack,pplatforms like mki,phalcons,and our Navy too way too powerful. Yet uri attacks happened and nobody isnt even thinking of even limited scale retaliation, nobody is trying to use brahmos against terrorist camps in Azad Kashmir.... Too bad,at one side mod spending taxpayers money on fancy weapons, other side our brave men are getting killed by pak militants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punit

#hydra# said:


> India is pouring tonnes of money on procuring,developing top end missiles and other ammunitions. We have brahmo,Barack,pplatforms like mki,phalcons,and our Navy too way too powerful. Yet uri attacks happened and nobody isnt even thinking of even limited scale retaliation, nobody is trying to use brahmos against terrorist camps in Azad Kashmir.... Too bad,at one side mod spending taxpayers money on fancy weapons, other side our brave men are getting killed by pak militants.


really ! open missile strike for a covert strike. pay back should be given in same coin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxbat Alok

punit said:


> really ! open missile strike for a covert strike. pay back should be given in same coin.


Agree with u 
We should take step like Myanmar crosscountry raid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dadeechi

#hydra# said:


> India is pouring tonnes of money on procuring,developing top end missiles and other ammunitions. We have brahmo,Barack,pplatforms like mki,phalcons,and our Navy too way too powerful. Yet uri attacks happened and nobody isnt even thinking of even limited scale retaliation, nobody is trying to use brahmos against terrorist camps in Azad Kashmir.... Too bad,at one side mod spending taxpayers money on fancy weapons, other side our brave men are getting killed by pak militants.



That's exactly what the handlers of these terrorists want.

India should not fall for it and think strategically.

Another 10 years of continued growth would make India unstoppable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## #hydra#

dadeechi said:


> That's exactly what the handlers of these terrorists want.
> 
> India should not fall for it and think strategically.
> 
> Another 10 years of continued growth would make India unstoppable.


Not really,the way in which pariker works won't bring herculean difference in armed force capabilities. So its high time to strike back,if pak army doesn't want peace means why we should?
Let me ask one thing,had it been happened in Israel or us or Russia or China,what could have been theirs reaction?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi

#hydra# said:


> Not really,the way in which pariker works won't bring herculean difference in armed force capabilities. So its high time to strike back,if pak army doesn't want peace means why we should?
> Let me ask one thing,had it been happened in Israel or us or Russia or China,what could have been theirs reaction?



It would bring marked difference on economic front for India.

1) US, Russia & China are UNSC Veto powers.

2) Pakistan is being supported by both US & China with Russia staying neutral.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Sankpal said:


> File Photo | EPS
> BHUBANESWAR: The Defence Research and Development Organisation is readying to conduct a series of tests of Indo-Israeli joint venture Medium Range Surface-to-Air Missile (MRSAM) from a defence base off the Odisha coast from Tuesday.
> 
> At least five tests of the MRSAM, jointly developed by DRDO and Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) of Israel for the Indian Air Force (IAF), have been planned from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur-on-sea.
> 
> The missile guided by a radar system and on-board avionics will be fired against a pilot-less target aircraft mimicking an attacking combat aircraft. Both Indian and Israel teams will participate in the launch campaign.
> 
> Preparations for the tests are on in full swing. Designed and developed by Research Centre Imarat (RCI), a DRDO lab and IAI, the missile has been manufactured by the Hyderabad-based Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL).
> 
> Many Indian industries including Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL), L&T, Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL) and TATA group have contributed to the development of a number of subsystems which will be put into use in the flight tests.
> 
> The 4.5-meter long ballistic missile weighs around 270 kg and can carry a payload of 60 kg. Apart from the missile, the system includes a Multi-Functional Surveillance and Threat Alert Radar (MFSTAR) for detection, tracking and guidance of the missile.
> 
> Capable of intercepting incoming aerial threats up to a range of 70 km, the MRSAMs can be deployed to protect sensitive defence bases, metro cities and other important installations like nuclear stations.
> 
> The MRSAM system which is yet to get a specific name provides reliable air defence at medium range. Travelling at a speed of Mach 2 the missile can identify and destroy airborne threats like jets, missiles and rockets, including projectiles launched simultaneously.
> 
> A contract of Rs 10,076 crore for MRSAM was signed in February 2009. The MRSAM is a variant of long range surface to air missile (LRSAM), dubbed as Barak-8, that the DRDO and IAI are developing for the Navy. The project worth Rs 2,606 crore for Navy was signed in December 2005 and first test of the missile was conducted in November 2014.
> 
> As precautionary measures the district administration will shift residents of seven hamlets that fall within 2.5 km radius of the test facility. Adequate arrangements have been made to shift 3,652 persons to temporary shelters prior to the missile tests.
> 
> While security has been beefed along the coast for the test and patrolling intensified, fishermen of Balasore, Bhadrak and Kendrapada districts have been asked not to venture out into the sea during test period.
> 
> Meanwhile, the DRDO officials have conducted successful test flights of unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) Banshee twice on Thursday and once on Friday. Two dozens of Israeli scientists are camping here for the last more than a week for the tests. First test of the MRSAM was conducted on June 30.
> http://www.newindianexpress.com/sta...ts-from-Tuesday/2016/09/18/article3624170.ece


How long it may take to reach serial production? And will there be an export version too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

Fooking idiots wasting tax payer money .
When they have no gut spine or intention to use. This money is better spent on food or house for free as per quota.


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

jha said:


> Yes.. Thats true. We had taken almost a week in Manipur to respond. Lets wait for a week and see if anything is done.
> 
> OT : Hope to see serial production soon and induction in armed forces.


Will give u a clue. We need our logistics support in full form and in good health. We need sufficient ammunition for the long haul. When all are in place we will give befitting reply starting with shelling


----------



## Agent_47

fitpOsitive said:


> How long it may take to reach serial production? And will there be an export version too?


Navy version is operational with two kolkata class destroyers. IAF version is suppose to be operational by now,but delays as always. BEL will be producing these in india with major sub systems from Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

New Delhi (Sputnik) — Indian and Israeli scientists are conducting series of tests of their joint venture Medium Range Surface-to-Air Missile (MRSAM) from a defense base in eastern India.

*Thousands of persons have been shifted to other areas as a precautionary measure and fishermen have been asked to not to enter the coast of the Bay of Bengal during tests. Government sources told Sputnik that five tests of the Medium Range Surface to Air Missile would be conducted from the Integrated Test Range at Chandipur-on-sea. Indian Minister of Defense Manohar Parrikar said,* *“MR-SAM can detect incoming enemy aircraft at a distance of 100 km and destroy them at ranges up to 70 km.”*

*Sources say that the Indian Air Force will be equipped with 450 missiles while Indian Army could also order land version of MRSAM including 14 firing units. The Indian Army will replace Russian-made Kvadrat and OSA-AKM systems bought in the 70’s and 80’s.*

India and Israel signed deal to jointly developed MRSAM in 2009. The first testing of the missile was conducted on June 30 this year. Defence Research Development Laboratory, a laboratory of the Defence Research Development Organisation, has *jointly developed this missile in collaboration with Israel Aerospace Industries at cost of USD 1.514 bln*. *Many Indian industries like BEL, L&T, BDL, the Tata group and other private industries have contributed to the development of a number of subsystems which have been put into use in this flight test.* *The project is running behind schedule by 3 years and is expected to be inducted in 2017.*

Read more: https://sputniknews.com/military/20160919/1045479224/india-air-defense.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## migflug

5 Missiles which India is developing
Published September 20, 2016 SOURCE: Anand SG / FOR MY TAKE / IDRW.ORG 





India wants to be missile import free by 2022 and DRDO has been tasked to complete and initiated missiles programmes which our armed forces having been demanding,approvals for which have been coming thick and fast . Funding for which to have been sanctioned quietly without much fanfare away from media limelights. Tender documents issued by DRDO and its own Annual report suggest the development of Five key missile projects which not only be a game-changer for Indian military but also put it India’s missile technology capabilities at par with Europe or Russia and ahead of arch rivals Pakistan and China in the tactical missile field. Missiles in question are all confirmed by DRDO but due to lack of reliable information on this project, it leaves a lot to speculate on their capabilities and true nature of their development and purpose of use.




*Solid Fuel Ducted Ramjet tactical Air launched Missile *: Tender for Manufacturing And Supply Of Ground Launcher for SFDR missile highlights the development of new class of Air-to-Air missile which will incorporate booster-ram jet sustainer propulsion system and according to DRDO is a joint development between India and Russia and has been dubbed as *Desi Meteor by Defence Analysts . DRDO reports says that range of new missile will be of 120 km at 8 km altitude with a speed of 2.3-2.5M and will come with advanced propulsion system *having thrust modulation using hot gas flow controller and features chin mounted air intakes configured for a reduced smoke nozzle-less booster. DRDO also confirms that Preliminary work on design has been completed and Related tender documents speak of the development of Ground launcher for testing the new Air-to-Air missiles and its components before it is ready for Integration on Aerial platforms . Wheather missile will be called Astra-2 or will be a totally different project is need to be seen in near future . 





*Project Pralay* : In March 2015 , DRDO was given the go-ahead to develop a New Surface-to-surface tactical missile which for the first time was confirmed by DRDO’s Annual report for the year 2015 , Tender documents related to the project suggests a *new SSM on lines of Shaurya missile with similar dimensions but probably with a will see incorporation of a seeker* .* DRDO also has confirmed that it is working on a long-range anti-ship ballistic missile which will also come with a seeker and will have capabilities to hit the target at sea especially enemy warships at nearly 2000km away and Pralay might be the same missile or a derivative which it has been working on for Navy* . short development duration of Project Pralay which is now close to its first test flight suggest an amalgamation of existing missile technology . 





*Smart Anti-Airfield Weapon (SAAW):* Earlier this year India took the lead in testing successfully a *125kg weighted long-range, precision standoff air-to-surface weapon which has a strike distance of 80-100 km. *Smart Anti-Air Field Weapon will lend a supreme power to IAF since the high explosive warhead is capable destroying even the steel reinforced concrete runways and bunkers etc of the enemy with deep penetration capabilities making it impossible for the enemy aircraft to even take off.




*New generation anti-radiation missile (NGARM) *: DRDO is involved in the development of NGRAM which is having a range of* 100kms* , NGARM’s broadband seeker is able to pick up radiation or signals emitted by radars and communication systems, home onto the target and destroy the network.

* NGARM is a single-stage, solid-fueled system for the first time will feature the use of a dual-pulse propulsion system instead of thrust propulsion* . DRDO plans to integrate new missile on IAF’s frontline Sukhoi-30s soon and is currently working with Russia in the development of seeker for the upcoming missile.





*MPATGM* :* DRDO got approvals for design and development of 3rd Generation Man Portable Anti-tank guided missile program in January 2015.* Eight static test of rocket motor was also conducted and further control tests have been planned throughout this year

http://idrw.org/5-missiles-which-in...ill-put-it-miles-ahead-of-china-and-pakistan/ .

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Today's Tuesday and isn't the MRSAM testing to begin today for another round ? Please try to keep us updated.... 

Best wishes to the testing team. 

@PARIKRAMA @waz @WAJsal @Oscar its expected that members will open multiple threads for the news and relating things, please combine them all here. 

Some of the presently running multiple threads are 

1. https://defence.pk/threads/5-new-missiles-which-india-is-developing.450231/

2. https://defence.pk/threads/india-intensifies-tests-of-surface-to-air-missile-defense-system.450230/

3. https://defence.pk/threads/indo-israeli-surface-to-air-missile-tests-from-tuesday.450020/

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SR-91

Great news. 

We also desperately need Air Defence Missiles. They need to step up the development of AAD system. 

We need AAD, Barak 8 and S400/500 missile defence systems on both borders.


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

@PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Abingdonboy @MilSpec @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi 

And the fireworks kick start. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778106375243177984

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Will they be using it


----------



## Tshering22

I think we should stop overtesting all our weapons and induct them faster.

Corrections or modifications can be always made in later versions.

Seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Doordie said:


> Will they be using it



Thats the point, right ? Weapons should deter the other party.

OT : A retired AF officer had designed 3 tactical missiles. Wonder what happened to those..

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## SR-91

SR-91 said:


> Great news.
> 
> We also desperately need Air Defence Missiles. They need to step up the development of AAD system.
> 
> We need AAD, Barak 8 and S400/500 missile defence systems on both borders.




Here is another futuristic missile system, I would like to see.

A reusable drone missile, packed with latest avionics and seekers. It will work in a pack of missiles and share data with Alpha missile. Alpha missile controls and assigns Mission to others in pack. It's sole objective is to hunt down and destroy low flying cruise missile and aircraft. 

Alpha missile will gather and share Intel with its base. Alpha can be assigned a mission either from its base or can be controlled by a friendly aircraft. It will be highly effective with LCA as point defence role.

It will be a two stage missile, first stage will allow the missile to loiter at very low speeds while scanning for danger. Once a target is tracked, Alpha missile quickly assigns 2-3 of closest missiles to target to home in using a mach 4+ motor and destroy the target.

RMD (reusable missile defence) should be able to loiter for more than 5 hours.
If, while loitering, no target is tracked, the missile will parachute down and return to base for refuelling.

It will be a very low cost and highly effective platform compare to drones. Not to mention very very quick response. 


What do you guys think?


@Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @randomradio @Ankit Kumar 002 @MilSpec @Koovie @Echo_419 @Dash @hellfire @ito @SR-91 @AMCA @DesiGuy1403 @ranjeet @hellfire @fsayed @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ@nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Joe Shearer@Tshering22 @Dandpatta @danger007 @Didact@Soumitra @SrNair@TejasMk3@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @guest11 @egodoc222 @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Omega007 @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular @Spectre@litefire@AMCA @Perpendicular@Ryuzaki @CorporateAffairs @GR!FF!N @Levina @-xXx- @Perpendicular @proud_indian @Mustang06 @Param @Local_Legend@Ali Zadi @hellfire @egodoc222 @CorporateAffairs@Major Shaitan Singh @jha @SmilingBuddha @#hydra# @danish_vij @[Bregs] @Skillrex @Hephaestus @SR-91 @Techy @litefire @R!CK @zebra7 @dev_moh @DesiGuy1403 @itachii @nik141993 @Marxist@Glorino@noksss @jbgt90 @Skull and Bones @AugenBlick @Star Wars @GuardianRED @arp2041 @Aero @others


Source: https://defence.pk/threads/2nd-ship...-be-launched-on-sept-17.449236/#ixzz4Km7fsr7Z

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## SR-91

Tshering22 said:


> I think we should stop overtesting all our weapons and induct them faster.
> 
> Corrections or modifications can be always made in later versions.
> 
> Seriously.




Yeah, we do over do it. But IMO, this test will be to validate its efficiency against BrahMos system.


----------



## kaykay

Among all, Project Pralay is very interesting. Past DRDO chief also said in an interview about Indigenous anti ship ballistic missile and here we go.


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778122526295818240

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MilSpec

What happened to these ones

https://defence.pk/threads/new-weap...ruise-missile-to-be-tested-this-month.402124/


----------



## enquencher

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778122526295818240


Dnt wori nasar test is coming haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

MilSpec said:


> What happened to these ones
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/new-weap...ruise-missile-to-be-tested-this-month.402124/



Yes... Whatever happened to these three missiles ? Were supposed to be tested last year.


----------



## Skull and Bones

SR-91 said:


> Here is another futuristic missile system, I would like to see.
> 
> A reusable drone missile, packed with latest avionics and seekers. It will work in a pack of missiles and share data with Alpha missile. Alpha missile controls and assigns Mission to others in pack. It's sole objective is to hunt down and destroy low flying cruise missile and aircraft.
> 
> Alpha missile will gather and share Intel with its base. Alpha can be assigned a mission either from its base or can be controlled by a friendly aircraft. It will be highly effective with LCA as point defence role.
> 
> It will be a two stage missile, first stage will allow the missile to loiter at very low speeds while scanning for danger. Once a target is tracked, Alpha missile quickly assigns 2-3 of closest missiles to target to home in using a mach 4+ motor and destroy the target.
> 
> RMD (reusable missile defence) should be able to loiter for more than 5 hours.
> If, while loitering, no target is tracked, the missile will parachute down and return to base for refuelling.
> 
> It will be a very low cost and highly effective platform compare to drones. Not to mention very very quick response.
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @randomradio @Ankit Kumar 002 @MilSpec @Koovie @Echo_419 @Dash @hellfire @ito @SR-91 @AMCA @DesiGuy1403 @ranjeet @hellfire @fsayed @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ@nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Joe Shearer@Tshering22 @Dandpatta @danger007 @Didact@Soumitra @SrNair@TejasMk3@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @guest11 @egodoc222 @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Omega007 @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular @Spectre@litefire@AMCA @Perpendicular@Ryuzaki @CorporateAffairs @GR!FF!N @Levina @-xXx- @Perpendicular @proud_indian @Mustang06 @Param @Local_Legend@Ali Zadi @hellfire @egodoc222 @CorporateAffairs@Major Shaitan Singh @jha @SmilingBuddha @#hydra# @danish_vij @[Bregs] @Skillrex @Hephaestus @SR-91 @Techy @litefire @R!CK @zebra7 @dev_moh @DesiGuy1403 @itachii @nik141993 @Marxist@Glorino@noksss @jbgt90 @Skull and Bones @AugenBlick @Star Wars @GuardianRED @arp2041 @Aero @others
> 
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/2nd-ship...-be-launched-on-sept-17.449236/#ixzz4Km7fsr7Z



If you put in avionics and seeker, it will not be low cost for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## migflug

*Prasar Bharati* ‏@prasarbharati  1h1 hour ago
Barak-8 Test Fired !! India successfully test-fires its most advanced Surface-to-Air Missile 'Barak-8' off the #Odisha coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AMCA

SR-91 said:


> Here is another futuristic missile system, I would like to see.
> 
> A reusable drone missile, packed with latest avionics and seekers. It will work in a pack of missiles and share data with Alpha missile. Alpha missile controls and assigns Mission to others in pack. It's sole objective is to hunt down and destroy low flying cruise missile and aircraft.
> 
> Alpha missile will gather and share Intel with its base. Alpha can be assigned a mission either from its base or can be controlled by a friendly aircraft. It will be highly effective with LCA as point defence role.
> 
> It will be a two stage missile, first stage will allow the missile to loiter at very low speeds while scanning for danger. Once a target is tracked, Alpha missile quickly assigns 2-3 of closest missiles to target to home in using a mach 4+ motor and destroy the target.
> 
> RMD (reusable missile defence) should be able to loiter for more than 5 hours.
> If, while loitering, no target is tracked, the missile will parachute down and return to base for refuelling.
> 
> It will be a very low cost and highly effective platform compare to drones. Not to mention very very quick response.
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @randomradio @Ankit Kumar 002 @MilSpec @Koovie @Echo_419 @Dash @hellfire @ito @SR-91 @AMCA @DesiGuy1403 @ranjeet @hellfire @fsayed @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ@nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Joe Shearer@Tshering22 @Dandpatta @danger007 @Didact@Soumitra @SrNair@TejasMk3@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @guest11 @egodoc222 @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Omega007 @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular @Spectre@litefire@AMCA @Perpendicular@Ryuzaki @CorporateAffairs @GR!FF!N @Levina @-xXx- @Perpendicular @proud_indian @Mustang06 @Param @Local_Legend@Ali Zadi @hellfire @egodoc222 @CorporateAffairs@Major Shaitan Singh @jha @SmilingBuddha @#hydra# @danish_vij @[Bregs] @Skillrex @Hephaestus @SR-91 @Techy @litefire @R!CK @zebra7 @dev_moh @DesiGuy1403 @itachii @nik141993 @Marxist@Glorino@noksss @jbgt90 @Skull and Bones @AugenBlick @Star Wars @GuardianRED @arp2041 @Aero @others
> 
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/2nd-ship...-be-launched-on-sept-17.449236/#ixzz4Km7fsr7Z



Its an innovative idea but its more vulnerable than any missile currently in development for the sole reason that, mother missile(Alpha) is an acting control unit for a pack of missiles. How are you going to save Alpha from not getting engaged ? and even if you do successfully develop such an algorithm for Alpha , wouldn't it make more sense to use it on every missile than just have it on Alpha?

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## #hydra#

What we required a robust desi version of Facebook and twitter. You c after uri attacks modiji and giving apt reply to pakis through twitter. There are unconfirmed reports that by reason his tweets few hundred pak terrorists died due to heart failure out of fear.


----------



## DavidSling

Barak-8 weighs around 270kg, is 4.5-metre high and carries 60kg of payload. It has a speed of Mach 2.





Barak-8 weighs around 270kg, is 4.5-metre high and carries 60kg of payload. It has a speed of Mach 2 and is suited for medium-range targets. (Photo: Twitter)

*Balasore*: In a bid to galvanise its air defence capabilities, India on Tuesday successfully test fired a new, long range surface-to-air missile jointly developed with Israel from a defence base off Odisha coast.

The long range missile, a product of a joint venture between India and Israel, was test launched from a mobile launcher at the Integrated Test Range (ITR) in Chandipur near here at around 10.13 hours, a DRDO official said.

The trial was successful and some more rounds of test are expected to be conducted shortly, the DRDO scientist said.

"Apart from the missile, the system includes a Multi Functional Surveillance and Threat Alert Radar (MF STAR) for detection, tracking and guidance of the missile," the official said, adding the missile along with MF-STAR would provide the users the capability to neutralise any aerial threats.

Earlier, between June 30 and July 1, 2016 three consecutive test firing of the medium range surface to air missile, jointly developed by India and Israel were conducted from the Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO) base at Chandipur. The missile guided by armoured seeker had successfully hit the last minute manoeuvring target.

Indian Navy had also successfully test launched the long range surface to air missile (LR-SAM). The test was undertaken on the Western Seaboard by INS Kolkata on December 30, 2015.

These missiles would be inducted in all the three services after trials were completed.

Many Indian industries like BEL, L&T, BDL, and TATA group of companies besides other private industries have contributed to the development of a number of subsystems which have been put into use in this flight test, the official said.

As a safety measure, Balasore district administration in consultation with the defence officials had temporarily shifted 3,652 persons residing within 2.5 km radius of the launch pad No.3 of the ITR at Chandipur to nearby temporary shelter centres this morning to ensure a safe launch of the missile, a district revenue official said.

Fishermen engaged in fishing along the Bay of Bengal in three coastal districts of Balasore, Bhadrak and Kendrapada were asked not to venture into the sea during the time of the test launch.

http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...ium-range-surface-to-air-missile-barak-8.html

@Penguin @500 @Natan @Archdemon @GBU-28 @F-15I @mike2000 is back @Blue Marlin @Mountain Jew @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CorporateAffairs

India  Israel


----------



## Foxbat Alok

Barak-8 from yesterday launch

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

President's Secretariat
21-September, 2016 12:45 IST

President of India congratulates DRDO on the successful test-firing of the surface to Air Missile – ‘BARAK-8’ 

The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee congratulated DRDO on the successful test-firing of the Surface to Air Missile – ‘Barak-8’.
In a message to Dr. S. Christopher, Secretary, Department of Defence Research & Development and Director General, DRDO, the President has said, "I extend hearty congratulations to you and all those associated with the successful test-firing of the Surface to Air Missile – ‘Barak-8’ developed jointly with Israel.
The nation is proud of this achievement. I am sure that this success will further boost India’s defence capabilities in technologically challenging areas.
Kindly convey my greetings and felicitations to all members of the team of scientists, engineers, and others involved in this Mission”.
*****
AKT/AK/SBP 
(Release ID :150956)

Ministry of Defence
21-September, 2016 15:28 IST

Successful Flight Tests of LRSAM 

Long Range Surface to Air Missile System (LRSAM) for Indian Navy successfully flight tested against Pilotless Target Aircraft (PTA) on 20th Sept 2016 at 10:10 hrs and again at 14:25 hrs from Interim Test Range (ITR) at Balasore, Odisha, yesterday. The LRSAM has been developed through a joint venture between DRDO India and IAI of Israel. The naval version of the SAM system, this time was tested from land and the earlier was flight tested from Naval Ships, at ITR. Both missiles directly hit their respective targets at different ranges and altitudes. The trajectory of the flight of missiles was throughout tracked and monitored by the radars and electro-optical systems installed at ITR.

Many industries viz. BDL, MIDHANI, TATA, GODREJ, SEC, PEL, ADITYA and others have contributed towards the development of Missile systems. Both Israel and Indian scientists and technicians have been involved in the launch campaign. The Israel team was led by Mr. Boyes Levy, Vice President, IAI of Israel, whereas the Indian Team by Mr Patrick D’Silva, Project Director, Mr. MSR Prasad, Director DRDL and Dr. BK Das, Director ITR. Dr. G Satheesh Reddy, DG (MSS) & SA to RM witnessed the launches.
HR/DM/RAJ 
(Release ID :150981)

@PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @anant_s 

Seems the tests were conducted against much more sophisticated missiles than is being revealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

*BrahMos Reaching Next Level Of Technology'*


Sudhir Kumar Mishra, CEO and managing director, BrahMos, talks to Businessworld’s Brij Pahwa about the BrahMos venture. Edited excerpts:

Tell us how the idea for the BrahMos missile was conceived and also about the joint venture that gave birth to it.
BrahMos has successfully travelled from “mind to market” in a spectacular journey within a very short span of time. The BrahMos joint venture was established between India’s DRDO and Russia’s NPOM in February 1998 to design and develop a high-speed, high-precision, ‘fire & forget’ tactical weapon. With the excellent scientific and technical cooperation between the two partnering nations, BrahMos was conceived, designed, developed and successfully test-fired for the first time in June 2001. Today, BrahMos boasts of being a universal, versatile, state-of-the-art weapon capable of being launched from multiple platforms for multiple missions. The JV has established a robust military industrial complex in both India and Russia in which a large number of public and private sector industries, laboratories, and institutions are developing, producing and supplying numerous systems and components for the BrahMos weapon system.

What are the existing variants of BrahMos and what new variants are you planning to launch?
*For the Army, we have developed the mobile land-attack BrahMos with block-I, block-II and block-III configurations for different missions. For the Navy, both the anti-ship and land-attack variants have been developed and deployed. The Indian Air Force has deployed the mobile land-attack version of the weapon.*

*The newer variants of the weapon would be BrahMos-NG, a smaller, smarter version of existing BrahMos and BrahMos -II (K), the hypersonic missile with a top of speed of mach 5-7. We are also working on developing an advanced block-IV configuration missile for the army which will have a 90-degree steep dive attack capability. Such a missile could also be used as a “carrier-killer”*, if need be.

How do you plan to sell the missile internationally and to which countries?
The inter-governmental agreement (IGA) that was signed between India and Russia in February 1998 made provision for exporting BrahMos to third countries which are friendly to both the partnering nations. The world over, weapon are exported on a government-to-government basis. It is for the Indian government to decide whom it wants to export to. So, export is on our priority list and *we are negotiating with a number of countries at present to sell our weapon.* BrahMos Aerospace has excellent production facilities and supply chain management to meet export quantity. 

http://businessworld.in/article/-Exports-Are-A-Priority-For-Us-/23-09-2016-106070/

translated from Russian site so bear with me ...

*interview with CEO of PO "Strela" Alexander Markmanom.*



> *Currently, work is underway to adapt the new version of "BrahMos-A" missile for use on Russian aircraft Su. Signed a contract and began its implementation in the supply of aviation variant missiles. *



this pretty much confirms Russian fighters will also be getting air launched BRAHMOS ...

http://www.vecherniyorenburg.ru/383137/strela-rasshiryaet-gorizonty/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

*Currently, BEL is working on the development of [a] next-generation seeker-based Akash* system with Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) laboratories. In addition, *we have also teamed up with DRDO laboratories for joint development of [an] indigenous quick-reaction surface-to-air missile system, including radio frequency seekers*, leading to subsequent manufactur[ing] of these systems", the senior BEL official said
http://www.defensenews.com/articles/indias-bel-eyes-missile-integration-market

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Next Generation Seeker Based Akash. 
Well some things which should be included too. 
1. The seeker and software upgrade should be compatible with the first generation Akash missile too. 

2. The weight. Something needs to be done and a scope of improvemt is there. 

3. Compact. The Missiles should get compact and canisterised.


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

*Clean separation*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Bhasad Singh Mundi said:


> *Clean separation*





God damn that's massive!


----------



## GURU DUTT

TISSOT said:


> Now guess its real range  ....... also consider that its capable to carry Nukes.


forget nukes even if it carries a thermobaric inside a bunker penetrating type warhead with that kind of kinetic energy its gonna ripp open any enemy deep bunker or a big surface ship or a well protected ammo depot like a tin can


----------



## jha

Looks like ASTRA has been inducted. Brahmos is on verge. Good days for MKI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

jha said:


> Looks like ASTRA has been inducted. Brahmos is on verge.



Neither is really that close to induction. Atleast 2 more years.



> Good days for MKI.



Sure, especially with the Super-MKI upgrade lining up.


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Gessler said:


> Neither is really that close to induction. Atleast 2 more years.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, especially with the Super-MKI upgrade lining up.



Any update on Astra ? 

And a test of Agni 5 is long due, any update on it ?


----------



## Agent_47

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Next Generation Seeker Based Akash.
> Well some things which should be included too.
> 1. The seeker and software upgrade should be compatible with the first generation Akash missile too.
> 
> 2. The weight. Something needs to be done and a scope of improvemt is there.
> 
> 3. Compact. The Missiles should get compact and canisterised.


Wait for QRSAM, It will make Akash mk2 obsolete.



Gessler said:


> Neither is really that close to induction. Atleast 2 more years.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, especially with the Super-MKI upgrade lining up.


Astra is displayed with su-30 during IAF parade, they don't usually do that without induction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Any update on Astra ?
> 
> And a test of Agni 5 is long due, any update on it ?



I don't have anything on the Agni-5 but last I heard from Saurav Jha was that the indigenous seeker for Astra was nearing completion. I guess you can expect us to test-fire Astra with Indian seeker sometime next year.



Agent_47 said:


> Wait for QRSAM, It will make Akash mk2 obsolete.
> 
> 
> Astra is displayed with su-30 during IAF parade, they don't usually do that without induction.



Not necessarily. It's only for representative/showcase purposes. If you look closely, it also is shown carrying the Brahmos on the belly hard point. That doesn't mean Brahmos ALCM is inducted.

In fact the ALCM hasn't even been test fired yet. Only captive trials and free-fall drop tests have been conducted so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

Gessler said:


> Not necessarily. It's only for representative/showcase purposes. If you look closely, it also is shown carrying the Brahmos on the belly hard point. That doesn't mean Brahmos ALCM is inducted.
> 
> In fact the ALCM hasn't even been test fired yet. Only captive trials and free-fall drop tests have been conducted so far.


Ok, i missed that. To be fair, Brahmos-A is suppose to be operational with single test firing which is 3 months away.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*LR SAM*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indo-Pak

Don't Troll

If a Cruise missile (subsonic) is tracked, its easy to chase and kill it.. If you see this video, u will believe in me..


----------



## indiatester

Indo-Pak said:


> Don't Troll
> 
> If a Cruise missile (subsonic) is tracked, its easy to chase and kill it.. If you see this video, u will believe in me..


Sure they can be tracked and killed. But the key is in cost and numbers. You can have your aircraft in all the places all the time.
Moreover the first targets going out would be the tracking centers which makes it much harder to track the later waves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-Pak

indiatester said:


> Sure they can be tracked and killed. But the key is in cost and numbers. You can have your aircraft in all the places all the time.
> Moreover the first targets going out would be the tracking centers which makes it much harder to track the later waves.




That's why land based Radars and AWACs are.. Hope they can track missile launch..


----------



## Hindustani78

Gessler said:


> Neither is really that close to induction. Atleast 2 more years.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, especially with the Super-MKI upgrade lining up.


----------



## jha

Water Car Engineer said:


> *LR SAM*



This is our own or, Barak-8 ?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

jha said:


> This is our own or, Barak-8 ?




Indian test.


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

Hindustani78 said:


>


The biggest loosed in Indian missile program after trishul.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

#hydra# said:


> The biggest loosed in Indian missile program after trishul.




The missile is still under development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

Water Car Engineer said:


> The missile is still under development.


I fear it may end up like trishul missile.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

#hydra# said:


> I fear it may end up like trishul missile.




I dont. Frankly, it's as important as India's ballistic missile program. Trishul ended, but it's new avatar, though not in naval form yet, is coming about with the QRSAM.


----------



## #hydra#

Water Car Engineer said:


> I dont. Frankly, it's as important as India's ballistic missile program. Trishul ended, but it's new avatar, though not in naval form yet, is coming about with the QRSAM.


We were uprating brahmos range to 600+,and we lacks in cruise missile guidance systems. I don't c future in nirbhay until and unless we got outside help either from Russia or Israel.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

#hydra# said:


> We were uprating brahmos range to 600+,and we lacks in cruise missile guidance systems. I don't c future in nirbhay until and unless we got outside help either from Russia or Israel.




I dont know why you're giving up on the program because of a few failures, if that was case India should've given up on several Agnis, GSLVs launch vehicles, etc. I do see a future for a 1000++km land attack cruise missile, absolutely. The IN surely wants the capability for both it's surface and for some of it's submarine fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

Water Car Engineer said:


> I dont know why you're giving up on the program because of a few failures, if that was case India should've given up on several Agnis, GSLVs launch vehicles, etc. I do see a future for a 1000++km land attack cruise missile, absolutely. The IN surely wants the capability for both it's surface and for some of it's submarine fleet.


The time they are taking to rectify is way too much. That's why I am doubting ours capabilities in designing a cruise missile.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

#hydra# said:


> The time they are taking to rectify is way too much. That's why I am doubting ours capabilities in designing a cruise missile.




Even in the UAV space, with Rustom 2 they're talking too long. But you cant ignore this space. You cant depend souly on Israel or Russia for this forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

India’s inspiring journey making missiles traced in new book......
*Bengaluru: ‘Build Up to Blast Off,’ a book capturing the genesis of missile research and development in India has hit the stand*s.












> Build Up to Blast Off has some rare photos of India’s date with its missile programmes. For the hardcore devotees of India’s missile programmes, the book certainly provides so many inspiring stories of struggle and success.



Read more at: http://english.mathrubhumi.com/books/book-reviews/india’s-inspiring-journey-making-missiles-traced-in-new-book-build-up-to-blast-off-1.1467854

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

cant make out the entire news but it seems s300 purchase has ran into hurdles .can some with subscription post the full article ...

https://www.intelligenceonline.com/...issile-contract-fails-to-launch,108188960-ART


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/582263/india-successfully-conducts-twin-trial.html
Balasore, Nov 21, 2016, PTI:

*India today successfully test-fired its indigenously developed nuclear capable Prithvi-II missile twice in quick succession as part of a user trial by the army from a test range at Chandipur in Odisha.*

In salvo mode, the two surface-to-surface missiles which have a strike range of 350 km and are capable of carrying 500 kg to 1,000 kg of warheads were successfully test-fired in quick succession from mobile launcher from launch complex-3 of the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at around 9.35 AM, defence sources said.

A similar twin trial had been conducted on October 12, 2009 from the same base where both tests were successful.

The missile is thrusted by liquid propulsion twin engines. It uses advanced inertial guidance system with manoeuvring trajectory to hit its target, they said.

The missiles were randomly chosen from the production stock and the entire launch activities were carried out by the specially formed strategic force command (SFC) and monitored by the scientists of Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) as part of training exercise, a defence scientist said.

The *missile trajectory was tracked by the DRDO radars, electro-optical tracking systems and telemetry stations located along the coast of Odisha*, sources said.

The downrange teams on board the ship deployed near the designated impact point in the Bay of Bengal monitored the terminal events and splashdown.

Inducted into Indian armed forces in 2003, the nine-metre-tall, single-stage liquid-fuelled Prithvi-II is the first missile to be developed by the DRDO under the Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme, defence sources said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

lca-fan said:


> India is testing PAD and AAD which are anti Ballistic Air Defence System just like David's Goliath and Sling Shot and Prithvi 2 is mimicked as incoming missile. The actual test is of these two missiles and not Prithvi which is obsolete and is being used for target practicing.



Sputnik 

India has lined up two more nuclear-capable missile tests this week. They include the more sophisticated Advanced Air Defense (AAD) interceptor which is capable of destroying incoming enemy missiles of more than 2,000 km range and the Agni-I with a 700 km range. Agni-I and AAD interceptor will be launched from LC-IV in the Abdul Kalam Island in full operational configuration on Tuesday and Wednesday, respectively.


----------



## Mujraparty

*India to Again Test Home-Made Sub-Sonic Missile Nirbhay*

will India’s membership of the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR) make a difference to the fourth test of a sub-sonic missile? Indigenous technology has so far led to two failures and one partial success.

india has to depend on indigenous technology so far because it was not a member of MTCR. This led to two failures and one partial success. The missile has recently undergone changes and Indian scientists are geared for a fourth test in December this year.

*“A low-flight trial (Of Nirbhaya) will be held next month. This will be followed by two more flights. Work on the air variant is on,” said Aeronautical Development Establishment Director M V K V Prasad.*

India’s Defense Ministry had claimed success in some operations that the missile had performed during its last test lasting over 11 minutes.

“DRDO needs to get over the critical challenges experienced in stability of the missile in flight over long range which has led to abortion of the mission twice so far,” defense analyst Brigadier Rahul Bhonsle (retired) said.

India had sanctioned the project in 2010 with plans to complete it after three years. Later on, Government had extended the date of completion and adds extra cost to the project.

Of late, it was speculated that plans to extend the range of Indo-Russian BrahMos missile may sink the Nirbhay project.

“Technically speaking a BrahMos with extended range and Nirbhay are two separate projects by different agencies. Thus the move to extend the range of BrahMos should not impact the development of the Nirbhay. What is to be decided is do we want two sets of cruise missiles – one with a range of 600 and another 1,000 kms? Is there an operational requirement of the two categories of missiles for the armed forces and is there enough money to develop both?” asked Bhonsle.

However, the Governments wants to provide full backing to a completely indigenous project as it will give the defense planners greater autonomy in production and deployment

https://sputniknews.com/military/201611211047678230-india-subsonic-missile/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

It is Agni1's turn now. A finless thrust victor nozle lightweight composite body Agni 1 is developped. Probabably new version shall be tested in current test.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

Agni testified again.
http://m.economictimes.com/news/def...-i-ballistic-missile/articleshow/55556745.cms


----------



## Hindustani78

CHENNAI: November 23, 2016 01:03 IST
Updated: November 23, 2016 01:03 IST

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/Agni-I-missile-test-fired/article16684290.ece

The strategic missile, Agni-I, was test-fired at 10.08 a.m. on Tuesday from the Wheeler Island, off Damra village on the Odisha coast.

The Strategic Forces Command (SFC) fired the missile positioned on a massive truck called a road-mobile launcher.

Informed sources called the flight “a great success” but stressed that it was a routine mission. From the missile’s lift-off to its reaching a targeted area in the Bay of Bengal, the mission lasted about 10 minutes.


G. Satheesh Reddy, Scientific Advisor to the Defence Minister and Director-General (Missiles and Strategic Systems), Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), and officers of the SFC watched the launch from a Block House on the island.

There are five Agni variants from Agni-I to Agni-V which form the bulwark of India’s nuclear deterrence programme.

The DRDO designed and developed the series of Agni missiles.


----------



## Hindustani78

Sputnik 
https://sputniknews.com/military/201611221047696376-india-nuclear-missile-test/
India successfully tested a homemade nuclear-capable intermediate range Agni-I ballistic missile, senior Defense Ministry sources told Sputnik.


The Agni-I missile was developed by India's Defence Research and Development Organization and tested for the first time in January 2002. Its operational range is 700 kilometers (about 435 miles). 

The missile weighs about 12 tons and can carry warheads weighing up to 1 metric ton.


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803121091476492288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-December, 2016 14:33 IST
*Surface-to-Air Missiles *

*Long Range Surface to Air Missile (LR-SAM) has been jointly developed by DRDO *and IAI, Israel to be launched from ship. It possesses *high degree of maneuverability at target interception range.* LR-SAM has been *developed to counter a wide variety of airborne threats, like anti-ship missiles, aircraft, helicopters, UAVs drones and supersonic missiles.* Successful trials of Missile have been carried out recently and the weapon systems proven end to end. The deliverable have already been started. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Dr. J Jayavardhan and Kunwar Bharatendra in Lok Sabha today.

***********


----------



## ahsanhaider

What is the analysis of Indians on this documentary made by an international observer of India-Pakistan Conflicts?


----------



## gslv mk3

ahsanhaider said:


> What is the analysis of Indians on this documentary made by an international observer of India-Pakistan Conflicts?



Please reserve these kind of stupid videos made using microsoft voice generator to your section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-December, 2016 15:25 IST
*Missile Testing Centre *

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has planned to set up a long range missile testing centre, including launch pad at Machilipatnam in Andhra Pradesh. Proposal is at an initial stage. Proposal for requirement of land has been taken up with the Government of Andhra Pradesh.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Konakalla Narayana Rao in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Mujraparty

BHUBANESWAR: Indian Air Force (IAF) is slated to carry out a series of captive trials of indigenously developed beyond visual range (BVR) air-to-air missile ‘Astra’ from a fighter aircraft from Monday.
Defence sources said the missile will be fired from Sukhoi-30 MKI aircraft targeting a Pilotless Target Aircraft (PTA) at different altitudes from different angles over the Bay of Bengal to reconfirm the killing efficiency of the all-terrain and all-weather weapon system.

The anti-aircraft missile, considered one of the best of its kind in the world, *will be tested for three days. Altogether, three rounds of the missile have reportedly been planned to be test-fired*

The focus is on to achieve success during all the three trials this time as a coordinated air exercise on *Wednesday reportedly ended in failure as the missile nose-dived after it was fired from the aircraft and exploded on the sea beach causing enormous noise.*

The missile was first tested from the aircraft at a naval range in the western sector on May 4, 2014. ‘Astra,’ which possesses high single shot kill probability making it highly reliable, is the first homegrown missile to be fired from Sukhoi-30 MKI.

“The captive trials are aimed at establishing the compatibility of the missile’s electronics with the Su-30MKI avionics. Apart from Sukhoi, the missile can be integrated with Mirage-2000, MiG-29, Jaguar and Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA),” a defence official said.

The single stage, solid fuelled ‘Astra’ missile is more advanced in its category than the contemporary BVR missiles and is capable of engaging and destroying highly manoeuvrable supersonic aerial targets.

The 3.8-metre long missile, which has a diameter of 178 mm, can carry about 15 kg of high-explosive warhead, activated by a proximity fuse and be fitted to any fighter aircraft. ‘Astra’ is a futuristic missile and can intercept the target at super-sonic speed of Mach 1.2 to 1.4. The sleek missile, capable of ducking radar eyes, is the smallest of the missiles developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). After its induction, the missile will be one of the best of its kind in the world in 100 km range.





http://www.newindianexpress.com/sta...f-sleek-astra-trials-from-monday-1547910.html


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-December, 2016 14:48 IST
*Brahmos Supersonic Cruise Missiles *

Subsequent to the India joining Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR), Russia and India have agreed to extend the range of Brahmos supersonic cruise missile beyond 300 km. The proposal for undertaking joint technical development work for extending range beyond 300 kms has been executed between India & Russia. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri R Parthipan and Shri B Senguttuvan in Lok Sabha today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-December, 2016 15:30 IST
*DRDO successfully flight tests Smart Anti-Airfield Weapon *

The Defence and Research Development Organization (DRDO) yesterday successfully flight tested the Smart Anti-Airfield Weapon (SAAW), from an Indian Air Force (IAF) aircraft. SAAW, an indigenously designed and developed 120 kg. class smart weapon, developed by DRDO, is capable of engaging ground targets with high precision up to a range of 100 kms. The light weight high precision guided bomb is one of the world class weapons systems.

The captive and release trials were tracked by Radar and Telemetry ground stations at ITR during the entire duration of the flight. The performance of all systems were satisfactory with all the mission objectives achieved.

Secretary, Department of Defence (R&D) & Chairman, DRDO, Dr S. Christopher, congratulated DRDO and the IAF teams for the successful mission.

Scientific Advisor to RM and DG (Missile and Strategic Systems), DRDO, Dr G. Satheesh Reddy, lauded the scientific community of the DRDO for their efforts towards the design and development of this state-of-the-art smart weapon within the set time frame.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/588270/india-set-test-launch-agni.html
Balasore (Odisha), Dec 25, 2016, PTI





*India is set to test its indigenously developed intercontinental surface-to-surface nuclear capable ballistic missile 'Agni-5' from the Wheeler Island off Odisha coast tomorrow.*

Range co-ordination has reached its final stage for the fourth test of Agni-5 missile, Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) sources said.

If everything goes according to plan, the missile may be test launched tomorrow, they said.

The three stage, solid propellant missile is to be test-fired from a mobile launcher from the launch complex-4 of the Integrated Test Range (ITR), the sources said.

It will be fourth developmental and second canisterised trial of the long range missile. While the first test was conducted on April 19, 2012, the second test was carried out on September 15, 2013 and the third on January 31, 2015 from the same base.

The indigenously-developed surface-to-surface missile, Agni-5, is capable of striking a target more than 5,000 km. It is about 17-metre long, 2-metre wide and has launch weight of around 50 tonnes. The missile can carry a nuclear warhead of more than one tonne.

Unlike other missiles of Agni series, the latest one 'Agni-5' is the most advanced having some new technologies incorporated with it in terms of navigation and guidance, warhead and engine.

Lot of new technologies developed indigenously were successfully tested in the first Agni-5 trial. The redundant navigation systems, very high accuracy Ring Laser Gyro based Inertial Navigation System (RINS) and the most modern and accurate Micro Navigation System (MINS) had ensured the Missile reach the target point within few metres of accuracy.

The high-speed on board computer and fault tolerant software along with robust and reliable bus guided the missile flawlessly, an official said.

India has at present in its armoury of Agni series, Agni-1 with 700 km range, Agni-2 with 2,000 km range, Agni-3 and Agni-4 with with 2,500 km to more than 3500 km range. After some few more trials, Agni-5 will be inducted into the services, sources said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The successful test firing of Agni V is the result of the hardwork of DRDO & its scientists. I congratulate them. President Pranab Mukherjee congratulated the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) for the successful launch.

"Congratulations DRDO for successfully test firing Agni-V. It will enhance our strategic and deterrence capabilities," Mukherjee said in a tweet.


Prime Minister's Office
26-December, 2016 14:33 IST
*PM congratulates DRDO on successful test firing of Agni V*


The Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has congratulated DRDO and its scientists on the successful test firing of Agni V.

“Successful test firing of Agni V makes every Indian very proud. It will add tremendous strength to our strategic defence.

The successful test firing of Agni V is the result of the hardwork of DRDO and its scientists. I congratulate them “, the Prime Minister said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
26-December, 2016 17:14 IST
*Successful Test Flight of Agni-5 *

Agni-5, the Long Range Surface-to-Surface Ballistic Missile was successfully flight tested by DRDO today at 1100hrs from Dr. Abdul Kalam Island, Odisha. The full range test-flight of the missile has further boosted the indigenous missile capabilities and deterrence level of the country. All the Radars, tracking systems and Range Stations tracked and monitored the flight performance and all the Mission objectives were successfully met. This was the 4th test of Agni-5 missile and the second one from a Canister on a Road Mobile Launcher. All the four missions have been successful. 

The President of India Shri Pranab Mukherjee congratulated DRDO for the successful test flight of Agni-V which will enhance the country’s strategic and deterrence capabilities. 

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi congratulated DRDO on successful test firing of Agni-V saying that it is the result of hard work of DRDO and its scientists which makes every Indian proud and adds tremendous strength to our strategic defence. Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar also congratulated DRDO for the successful test firing of Agni-V for further strengthening India’s defence capabilities.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
26-December, 2016 20:38 IST
*President of India Congratulates DRDO on the successful test-firing of Agni-V *



The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee congratulated DRDO on the successful test-firing of India’s indigenous Agni-V.


In a message to Dr. S. Christopher, Secretary, Department of Defence Research & Development & Director General, DRDO, the President has said, " I extend hearty congratulations to all those associated with the successful test-firing of India’s indigenous Agni-V. 

I am happy to know that a number of new technologies have been incorporated in this version. Today's test demonstrates our advanced capabilities.

Kindly convey my felicitations to the members of your team of scientists, engineers, and all others involved in this effort. Our nation is grateful for their hard work and proud of their accomplishment”.

****


----------



## asad71

*India Tests Long-Range Nuclear Missile that Can Hit Targets in China*
In-Depth Coverage
By Anjana Pasricha December 26, 2016

India has successfully carried out a fourth test of its nuclear-capable, intercontinental Agni-V missile, which can hit targets more than 5,000 kilometers away, effectively putting China's northernmost areas within range of Indian nuclear weapons.

The 17.5-meter-long, 50-ton surface-to-surface missile was test fired Monday from Abdul Kalam Island, off the coast of the eastern Odisha state, and splashed down near Australian waters.

Ajay Lele, at New Delhi's Institute for Defense Studies and Analyses, says the test ensured the Agni-V missile is operational.

"After this, the missile will be handed over for the operationalization of it to India's strategic forces command and they will undertake two tests and subsequently the missile will come into India's armory," said Lele.

*Longer range*

Earlier generations of Agni missiles, developed over the last decade, are capable of striking anywhere in Pakistan, India's neighbor and South Asian rival. The two countries have fought three wars and tensions continue to run high. Pakistan also possesses nuclear weapons.

Defense analysts say the longer-range Agni-V missile has been developed with an eye on China, which New Delhi also views as a threat.

India and China fought a brief war in 1962 and have an unresolved boundary dispute in the Himalayas. New Delhi also remains wary of China's close ties with Islamabad and bid to increase its influence in the Indian Ocean.

The Agni missile adds considerable heft to India's nuclear capability and its aspirations to be viewed as a regional power. Only China, France, Russia the United States and Britain have long-range nuclear weapons.

Scientists said the latest missile incorporates new technology for navigation and guidance.

Indian leaders welcomed the successful test of the Agni, which means "fire" in Hindi and Sanskrit.

Congratulating the scientists, Prime Minister Narendra Modi tweeted that the "uccessful test firing of Agni-V makes every Indian very proud. It will add tremendous strength to our strategic defense."

The missile was launched from a mobile platform, which gives the armed forces flexibility to transport and fire it swiftly from anywhere they want.

However, Lele noted that India's nuclear doctrine emphasizes a "no-first-use" policy and that New Delhi's official position is that its nuclear deterrence is not country-specific.

"It is essentially to make a point that yes, we have a sufficient amount of arsenal. If somebody attacks us by using nuclear weapons, we can respond effectively," he said.


----------



## khanasifm

?????

http://thediplomat.com/2016/12/is-india-dropping-its-cruise-missile-program/


----------



## Sloth 22

khanasifm said:


> ?????
> 
> http://thediplomat.com/2016/12/is-india-dropping-its-cruise-missile-program/



The development lab is being changed, as the problems identified this time is the expertise of that lab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

*Agni – V Successfully Test-Fired:* Agni-V, the Long Range Surface-to-Surface Ballistic Missile was successfully flight tested by DRDO on 26 December from Dr. Abdul Kalam Island, Odisha. The full range test-flight of the missile further boosted the indigenous missile capabilities and deterrence level of the country. All the Radars, tracking systems and Range Stations tracked and monitored the flight performance and all the Mission objectives were successfully met. *This was the 4th test of Agni-V missile and the second one from a Canister on a Road Mobile Launcher*
*
*
http://www.business-standard.com/ar...ts-of-ministry-of-defence-116123000848_1.html


----------



## Hindustani78

Chennai: January 01, 2017 01:04 IST
Updated: January 01, 2017 01:04 IST

*Agni-IV to be test-fired tomorrow*
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/Agni-IV-to-be-test-fired-tomorrow/article16971538.ece


India’s strategic, ballistic missile, Agni-IV, will be flight-tested from a road-mobile launcher on the Abdul Kalam Island (earlier called Wheeler Island), off Damra village on the Odisha coast, on Monday.

The tri-Services’ Strategic Forces Command (SFC), which is entrusted with India’s nuclear weapons, will fire the missile.

Agni-IV is a two-stage, surface-to-surface missile that is 20 metres long and weighs 17 tonnes.

It can carry a one-tonne nuclear warhead over a distance of 4,000 km. The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) designed and developed the missile.

*Successful launches*

Five earlier launches of Agni-IV in 2011, 2012, 2014 (two test-flights) and 2015 were successful in a row. The Army has already deployed the missile. It was earlier called Agni Prime.

The DRDO successfully test-fired Agni-V, with a range of more than 5,000 km from a canister mounted on a road-mobile launcher on the Abdul Kalam Island on December 26, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Agni-IV, nuke-capable ballistic missile with 4000-km strike range, successfully test fired off Odisha coast*
By Zee Media Bureau | Last Updated: Monday, January 2, 2017 - 13:37
http://zeenews.india.com/india/agni...ully-test-fired-off-odisha-coast_1963640.html

New Delhi: India on Monday successfully test-fired its nuclear-capable strategic ballistic missile Agni-IV, with a strike range of 4000-km, from Balasore test range off Odisha coast.


News agency PTI quoted defence sources to confirm the development.

According to reports, Agni-IV is capable of hitting a target at a distance of 4,000 km.

The missile, which is about 20 metres tall and weighs 17 tons, was earlier flight-tested from the launch complex-4 of Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Abdul Kalam Island, formerly known as Wheeler Island, in November.

The launch was spearheaded by India's 'missile woman' Tessy Thomas. This was the fifth trial of the Agni IV missile. This fire-and-forget missile is navigated using a jam proof ring laser gyroscope.

It "met all objectives as monitored and confirmed by the telemetry" and ships located in the down range monitored the "terminal event" which is the explosion of the dummy warhead, a release from the Ministry of Defence had said.

India already has a battery of nuclear capable missile like, the Agni series, Prithvi series and the Submarine Launched Ballistic Missile.

Agni-IV missile is equipped with 5th generation onboard computer and distributed architecture. It has the latest features to correct and guide itself for in-flight disturbances, they said.

The most accurate ring laser gyro-based inertial navigation system (RINS) and supported by highly reliable redundant micro navigation system (MINGS), ensures the vehicle reaches the target within two-digit accuracy.

The re-entry heat shield can withstand temperatures in the range of 4,000 degrees centigrade and makes sure the avionics function normally with inside temperature remaining less than 50 degrees centigrade.


First Published: Monday, January 2, 2017 - 13:30

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-test-fired/article16977450.ece?homepage=true
The Strategic Forces Command of the Army fired the Agni-IV.

The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) developed the missile, which is 20 metres long and weighs 17 tonnes. Both its stages are powered by solid propellants.

Agni-IV had been launched five times earlier in 2011, 2012, twice in 2014 and once in 2015. All the five were missions were successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-January, 2017 17:44 IST
*Successful Flight Test of Agni – IV *



Agni-IV, the Long Range Surface to Surface Ballistic Missile with a range of 4,000 kms was successfully flight tested, once again proving the reliability and efficacy of the weapon system. 

The Missile was launched from Dr. Abdul Kalam Island, Odisha at 1200 hrs. today. All the radars, tracking systems and Range Stations have tracked and monitored the flight performance. All the mission objectives have been successfully met.


----------



## khanasifm

???

http://www.defensenews.com/articles...ependent-on-russia-despite-indigenous-efforts


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre being presented a memento by the Director, Research Centre Imarat (RCI), Shri B.H.V.S. Narayana Murthy, during his visit to Dr. A.P.J. Abdul Kalam Missile Complex, Hyderabad on January 05, 2017.





The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre being briefed by the Director, Research Centre Imarat (RCI), Shri B.H.V.S. Narayana Murthy about various Avionics Technologies, during his visit to Dr. A.P.J. Abdul Kalam Missile Complex, Hyderabad on January 05, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-January, 2017 19:20 IST
*MOS Defence Visits DRDO’S Dr APJ Abdul Kalam Missile Complex *

The Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre today visited DRDO’s Dr APJ Abdul Kalam Missile Complex, Hyderabad. During the visit, he also reviewed some of the ongoing projects of three Hyderabad-based DRDO laboratories namely Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL), Defence Research and Development Laboratory (DRDL) and Research Centre Imarat (RCI). During the visit, the Minister evinced keen interest in diversified missile systems and technologies and was briefed by the Lab Directors.

Dr. Bhamre congratulated all DRDO scientists for the recent successful missions and complimented the significant achievements of Dr APJ Abdul Kalam Missile Complex for making the country self-reliant in Missile Systems and technologies. He said, “the sustained contributions of Missile Complex have gone a long way in strengthening the indigenous defence capabilities and industries of our country. I am glad that today, many industries are able to develop new products and are playing crucial role in multiple technological fronts with the help of DRDO.” He also said, Defence R&D, when aligned with the ‘Make in India’ policy, will foster a conducive environment for potential growth of defence industries.

The Minister also urged upon the Directors of DRDO Labs to collaborate with premier academia, technical institutions and Industries for giving proper direction to the Skill Building initiatives as part of National Skill Building Mission for strengthening the manufacturing economy and technological self-reliance of the country.


----------



## Safriz

Indian Agni-5 is the only canister launched MRBM / ICBM using booster motor. No other missile in the world does this. Why?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813591104461344768


----------



## GuardianRED

شاھین میزایل said:


> Indian Agni-5 is the only canister launched MRBM / ICBM using booster motor. No other missile in the world does this. Why?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813591104461344768


Why NOT?


----------



## Safriz

GuardianRED said:


> Why NOT?


Why not?

Because its hows an intrinsic weakness in Agni-5. Slow 'and insufficient thrust. Guess why.


----------



## GuardianRED

شاھین میزایل said:


> Why not?
> 
> Because its hows an intrinsic weakness in Agni-5. Slow 'and insufficient thrust. Guess why.


Eh??? weakness!!!..Lol!!!! ... the booster is just for ejection! ignition is after clearing the canister!! .... if it is insufficient thrust how did it take off the ground then??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

شاھین میزایل said:


> Indian Agni-5 is the only canister launched MRBM / ICBM using booster motor. No other missile in the world does this. Why?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813591104461344768





شاھین میزایل said:


> Why not?
> 
> Because its hows an intrinsic weakness in Agni-5. Slow 'and insufficient thrust. *Guess why*.



Because you're not very intelligent.

The missile has stabilization equipment while inside the canister. These fall off the missile at launch. You can observe similar components falling off this Topol-M ICBM launch -






As far as canister-launches go, there are two types:

*Hot Launch: *Where the missile's own motor ignites inside the canister and lifts off. This is preferable for smaller missiles as it is easier to build a canister that can withstand the hot gasses of a smaller missile.

*Cold Launch: *In this method, a gas-generator (which is separate from the missile's motor) is ignited to produce enough pressure through combustion to eject the 50-ton missile body from the canister...after the missile attains a minimum altitude, it's own motor ignites. This is a far safer approach - this is the method used by Agni-V and most other LRBM/ICBM-class missiles. However the ratios and time delay between gas-eject & motor ignition differs from missile to missile.

That @shaheenmissile twitter link you posted is a load of hot air. No wonder this guy was banned on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

Gessler said:


> Because you're not very intelligent.
> 
> The missile has stabilization equipment while inside the canister. These fall off the missile at launch. You can observe similar components falling off this Topol-M ICBM launch -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as canister-launches go, there are two types:
> 
> *Hot Launch: *Where the missile's own motor ignites inside the canister and lifts off. This is preferable for smaller missiles as it is easier to build a canister that can withstand the hot gasses of a smaller missile.
> 
> *Cold Launch: *In this method, a gas-generator (which is separate from the missile's motor) is ignited to produce enough pressure through combustion to eject the 50-ton missile body from the canister...after the missile attains a minimum altitude, it's own motor ignites. This is a far safer approach - this is the method used by Agni-V and most other LRBM/ICBM-class missiles. However the ratios and time delay between gas-eject & motor ignition differs from missile to missile.
> 
> That @shaheenmissile twitter link you posted is a load of hot air. No wonder this guy was banned on PDF.


Stabilization equipment? 
You may be on about skates and sealant rings? Which are small attachments helping in sliding the missile out of canister and keep the gas pressure acting at the bottom by stopping leakage from between sides of missile and canister. 
In Topol video you see all those attachments being ejected as soon as missile comes out of the canister and then one large ignition of main engine and missile is away. 

In Agni you see two ignitions. First after being tossed out of canister, that's the booster. Then slanting flames seperating the booster from missile. Then second ignition which Is main engine. 
No other canister launched missile uses a booster. 
It shows Agni main engine is weak and cannot maintain upwards travel of the missile soon after being tossed out under gas pressure. It needs an extra push before main engine takes over. While missile has significant upwards momentum provided by gas pressure and then the booster.


----------



## Gessler

شاھین میزایل said:


> Stabilization equipment?
> You may be on about skates and sealant rings? Which are small attachments helping in sliding the missile out of canister and keep the gas pressure acting at the bottom by stopping leakage from between sides of missile and canister.
> In Topol video you see all those attachments being ejected as soon as missile comes out of the canister and then one large ignition of main engine and missile is away.
> 
> In Agni you see two ignitions. First after being tossed out of canister, that's the booster. Then slanting flames seperating the booster from missile. Then second ignition which Is main engine.
> No other canister launched missile uses a booster.
> It shows Agni main engine is weak and cannot maintain upwards travel of the missile soon after being tossed out under gas pressure. It needs an extra push before main engine takes over. While missile has significant upwards momentum provided by gas pressure and then the booster.



I don'y think I can have an intelligent conversation with you.

So for your sake, let's assume Agni-V has a separate booster (4th stage).

How does this make A5 a bad missile or worse than others in it's class?

It can still attain at maximum velocities of Mach 24, with around 25m CEP or less, and has a payload capacity of 1.5 tons. Furthermore, it demonstrates the use of complete composite-based construction for motor casings, brought in the use of Fiber-Optic Gyros, has MARV and furthermore has been successfully launched from canisters.

It's the first missile from the subcontinent to make use of most, if not all, of those techs.

I don't understand it when you say "Agni main engine is weak", as this doesn't seem to translate into any operational deficiency.

@The Deterrent Maybe you can explain what exactly this guy means?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

Gessler said:


> I don'y think I can have an intelligent conversation with you.
> 
> So for your sake, let's assume Agni-V has a separate booster (4th stage).
> 
> How does this make A5 a bad missile or worse than others in it's class?
> 
> It can still attain at maximum velocities of Mach 24, with around 25m CEP or less, and has a payload capacity of 1.5 tons. Furthermore, it demonstrates the use of complete composite-based construction for motor casings, brought in the use of Fiber-Optic Gyros, has MARV and furthermore has been successfully launched from canisters.
> 
> It's the first missile from the subcontinent to make use of most, if not all, of those techs.
> 
> I don't understand it when you say "Agni main engine is weak", as this doesn't seem to translate into any operational deficiency.
> 
> @The Deterrent Maybe you can explain what exactly this guy means?


Ignore him, he is the old member @safriz . He's trying to find faults with the Agni-V.
What he is referring to is the ejection motor of the canister, which deploys rapidly expanding hot exhaust to pressurize the missile out of the canister, after which the first stage kicks in. AKA the basic principle of cold-launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Safriz

The Deterrent said:


> Ignore him, he is the old member @safriz . He's trying to find faults with the Agni-V.
> What he is referring to is the ejection motor of the canister, which deploys rapidly expanding hot exhaust to pressurize the missile out of the canister, after which the first stage kicks in. AKA the basic principle of cold-launch.


Hi, 
The gas generator is part of the canister and is never attached to the missile I guess. 
It stays in the container. 
It will be more helpful if u find another such example? 
It is a booster motor not a gas generator. 
Only Russian Satan missile uses this arrangement for silo launch. 
Solid booster can be seen ejecting after missile clears silo and then the liquid motor starts. 
No solid engine missile in the world uses this arrangement.


----------



## Safriz

A list of Questions here which i ask members to look into and write opinion.

1) Agni-3 has length of 17 meters Diameter of 2 meters, and weighs 22 Tons
Agni-5 has length of 17.5 Meters Diameter of 2 meters and weighs 50 Tons.

How could just 50 Cm increase in length made the Agni-5 more than twice heavier than Agni-3?

================================================================================

2) On Wikipedia page for Agni-3 the warhead size is mentioned as 2.5 Tons.
But later below on the same page under the description RV MK 4 or the description of Missile's Re-Entry Vehicle,it says the Weapon size is 600Kg to 1800 Kg. So that can be taken as the actual weight of the nuclear bomb and the rest is the weight of Re-Entry Vehicle including motors , electronics,fuel and shielding?
Going by that assumption if the bomb has maximum weight of 1800Kg but the missile Payload is mentioned at 2500Kg,then the RV weighs 700 Kg?


While reading wiki i noticed that it says Missile's warhead stage is still under development,meaning something better is on the way. But the current warhead capacity is stated as 1500 Kg
As unlike Agni-3 which has a very large space for Warhead,Agni-5 has a very small space for Warhead as the third stage occupied much of the triangular space on top of stage 2 (as shown in the pictures)
Does that mean the 1.5 Ton mentioned is the Nuclear bomb plus the Re-Entry Vehicle?
Going by what we read in Agni-3 case the RV is 700 KG but total payload capacity of Agni-5 is mentioned at 1500Kg. Then the actual Bomb weight must be 800 Kg?

====================================================================================


Some visual comparison and limits of stages on Agni-3 and Agni-5.

First Agni-5



Cable runners on each stage are clearly visible? The narrow linear tubular protrudes? The first stage cable runner ends just below where it says "A5" . So thats the limit of stage 1.
The second stage cable Runner starts just above the DRDO insignia and ends just below the Indian flag,so thats the limits of stage 2?
The thirds stage being tucked away in the triangular section on top has cable runner starting at the ring above Indian flag and ends at the Black cone . So that's the limit of Third stage.. I am assuming that this stage only fires up in the vaccum of space where there is no resistance of air,so despite being very small,adds to the range significantly.
The Warhead or the actual bomb is housed in the Black cone.

3) Since the Black Cone comprises of the Bomb and the shielding and there had to be a gap between the two . Can such a confined space carry 1.5 Tons if considering that the 1.5 ton payload mentioned on wiki is just the bomb weight excluding RV?

================================================================================

For interest sake here are the limits of Agni-3 stages and where the RV starts. watch the cable runners on the side.



It can be seen the space for warhead is far larger than what is available on A-5.


----------



## The Deterrent

شاھین میزایل said:


> Hi,
> The gas generator is part of the canister and is never attached to the missile I guess.
> It stays in the container.
> It will be more helpful if u find another such example?
> It is a booster motor not a gas generator.
> Only Russian Satan missile uses this arrangement for silo launch.
> Solid booster can be seen ejecting after missile clears silo and then the liquid motor starts.
> No solid engine missile in the world uses this arrangement.


I don't really know if it stays inside or is jettisoned outside. This stuff doesn't really matter, because whatever the canister ejection mechanism is, it works perfectly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

The Deterrent said:


> I don't really know if it stays inside or is jettisoned outside. This stuff doesn't really matter, because whatever the canister ejection mechanism is, it works perfectly.


Well obviously you don't. 
But the point being made here is that unlike other examples of Canister launched ICBM which don't need to use booster, Agni-5 does. 
Which indicates weak thrust. 
Hence a 50 ton missile only covering 5500 km. 
While a 47 ton topol goes 10k+ kilometre. 
Because Agni motor doesn't generate as much thrust and here is the proof. 
Get it? No? 
Never mind


----------



## #hydra#

شاھین میزایل said:


> Well obviously you don't.
> But the point being made here is that unlike other examples of Canister launched ICBM which don't need to use booster, Agni-5 does.
> Which indicates weak thrust.
> Hence a 50 ton missile only covering 5500 km.
> While a 47 ton topol goes 10k+ kilometre.
> Because Agni motor doesn't generate as much thrust and here is the proof.
> Get it? No?
> Never mind


Man you are comparing India with Russia,a country who literally invented ICBMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

#hydra# said:


> Man you are comparing India with Russia,a country who literally invented ICBMs.


Better than comparison with a Vedas heavenly technology which many Indians do as "scientific argument ".
But the fact I showed remains true. Only agni 5 uses solid booster motor. No other ICBM in the world does this. 
Reason is a weak motor and no residual thrust. 
So Indian claims of Agni-5 range 8000+ km are also rubbish. The missile isn't powerful enough


----------



## #hydra#

شاھین میزایل said:


> Better than comparison with a Vedas heavenly technology which many Indians do as "scientific argument ".
> But the fact I showed remains true. Only agni 5 uses solid booster motor. No other ICBM in the world does this.
> Reason is a weak motor and no residual thrust.
> So Indian claims of Agni-5 range 8000+ km are also rubbish. The missile isn't powerful enough


It is the Chinese who allegedly claim A5 have 8k range,not we Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

شاھین میزایل said:


> Well obviously you don't.
> But the point being made here is that unlike other examples of Canister launched ICBM which don't need to use booster, Agni-5 does.
> Which indicates weak thrust.
> Hence a 50 ton missile only covering 5500 km.
> While a 47 ton topol goes 10k+ kilometre.
> Because Agni motor doesn't generate as much thrust and here is the proof.
> Get it? No?
> Never mind


Of course its not as good as the other modern ICBMs. There are other factors too, for example use of maraging steel in the first stage. All modern ICBMs have fully composite bodies. Agni-VI will have more range and more payload by optimizing these kind of technologies (still probably wouldn't be as good as a Topol-M or a DF-41).


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-January, 2017 19:26 IST
*Successful Test Firing of Guided Pinaka *

The Pinaka Rocket converted to a Guided Pinaka was successfully test-fired from Launch Complex-III, ITR, Chandipur today. The Pinaka Rocket Mark-II, which evolved from Pinaka Mark-I is equipped with a navigation, guidance and control kit and has been transformed to a Guided Pinaka. This conversion has considerably enhanced the range and accuracy of Pinaka. The test-firing has met all mission objectives. The radars, electro-optical and telemetry systems at Chandipur tracked and monitored the vehicle all through the flight-path. The Guided Pinaka is developed jointly by ARDE Pune, RCI Hyderabad and DRDL Hyderabad. ITR Chandipur provided the range and launch support.

Dr. K.M. Rajan, Director ARDE, Pune, Shri B.H.V.S. Narayana Murthy, Director, RCI, Hyderabad, Dr. B.K. Das, Director, ITR, Chandipur and Shri R. Appavuraj, Director, PXE, Chandipur monitored the launch operations. An Armed Forces team witnessed the flight test. Dr. G. Satheesh Reddy, SA to Raksha Mantri was present during the test firing.

Raksha Mantri, Shri Manohar Parrikar has congratulated the DRDO, industry and the Armed Forces for the successful flight-test. Shri P.K. Mehta, DG (ACE) and Dr. S. Christopher, Secretary, Deptt. of Defence R&D and Chairman, DRDO, also congratulated all the teams that participated in the successful test firing.


----------



## Gessler

Pinaka Mk.2 rocket with PGK (Precision Guidance Kit) -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

The Deterrent said:


> (still probably wouldn't be as good as a Topol-M or a DF-41)



Do you have info on range, payload etc of DF 41 ?


----------



## The Deterrent

gslv mk3 said:


> Do you have info on range, payload etc of DF 41 ?


Not really. You can look it up yourself I believe.


----------



## gslv mk3

The Deterrent said:


> Not really. You can look it up yourself I believe.



Then what's the reason for your claim ?


----------



## The Deterrent

gslv mk3 said:


> Then what's the reason for your claim ?


Because it is in the class of the ICBMs with the highest ranges and payload capacity.


----------



## gslv mk3

The Deterrent said:


> Because it is in the class of the ICBMs with the highest ranges and payload capacity.



And what is its payload ? That's what I ask.


----------



## The Deterrent

gslv mk3 said:


> And what is its payload ? That's what I ask.


Missilethreat and Janes put it at either unitary warhead or 10 MIRVs. Total payload could be between 3 to 5 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-January, 2017 19:39 IST
*Successful Test Firing of Guided PINAKA *

DRDO successfully test fired the Guided PINAKA from Launch Complex-III, ITR, Chandipur today at 12:45 PM for further enhanced range. PINAKA Rocket Mark-II, equipped with navigation, guidance and control kit, is transformed to a Guided PINAKA. The conversion has facilitated to enhance the range and improve the accuracy of PINAKA. The Mission met all the objectives. The Radars, Electro Optical and Telemetry Systems at ITR Chandipur tracked and monitored the vehicle all through the flight path. The guided PINAKA is developed combinedly by ARDE Pune, RCI and DRDL, Hyderabad. ITR, Chandipur provided the range and launch support. 

SA to RM and DG (Missiles and Strategic Systems) Dr G Satheesh Reddy who was present during the launch operations said that the success of Guided PINAKA has reinforced the technological strength of the country in converting unguided systems into weapons of high precision. Director ARDE, Pune Dr KM Rajan, Director, RCI, Hyderabad Shri BHVS Narayana Murthy, Director, ITR, Chandipur Dr BK Das, Director HEMRL, Pune Shri KPS Murthy and, Director PXE, Chandipur Shri R Appavuraj monitored the Launch operations. 

The Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar congratulated both the Army and the DRDO for developing the Guided PINAKA in a very short span of time. Secretary, Department of Defence R&D and Chairman DRDO Dr S Christopher applauded this shining example of the synergy between the Armed Forces and the DRDO. DG, (Armament & Combat Engineering Systems), DRDO Shri Pravin K Mehta also congratulated team Pinaka for their successful endeavour. 

The Deputy Chief of Army Staff (P&S) Lt Gen Subrata Saha, DG Artillery Lt Gen PK Srivastava and other Senior Army Officers witnessed the successful launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The guided Pinaka rocket is successfully test-fired for the second time from launch complex-III of the Integrated Test Range (ITR) launch pad at Chandipur in Baleswar district on Tuesday. PTI Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

The guided Pinaka rocket is successfully test-fired for the second time from launch complex-III of the Integrated Test Range (ITR) launch pad at Chandipur in Baleswar district.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

Any update on K-4's pontoon trial scheduled for 31st January?


----------



## Sloth 22

The Deterrent said:


> Any update on K-4's pontoon trial scheduled for 31st January?



The MoD was not happy about how the news got leaked about a month ago.So it was delayed to 1 Feb. 

If the test would have happened , a news would come about successful testing of Dhanush SSM from a OPV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Hindustani78 said:


> Ministry of Defence
> 24-January, 2017 19:39 IST
> *Successful Test Firing of Guided PINAKA *
> 
> DRDO successfully test fired the Guided PINAKA from Launch Complex-III, ITR, Chandipur today at 12:45 PM for further enhanced range. PINAKA Rocket Mark-II, equipped with navigation, guidance and control kit, is transformed to a Guided PINAKA. The conversion has facilitated to enhance the range and improve the accuracy of PINAKA. The Mission met all the objectives. The Radars, Electro Optical and Telemetry Systems at ITR Chandipur tracked and monitored the vehicle all through the flight path. The guided PINAKA is developed combinedly by ARDE Pune, RCI and DRDL, Hyderabad. ITR, Chandipur provided the range and launch support.
> 
> SA to RM and DG (Missiles and Strategic Systems) Dr G Satheesh Reddy who was present during the launch operations said that the success of Guided PINAKA has reinforced the technological strength of the country in converting unguided systems into weapons of high precision. Director ARDE, Pune Dr KM Rajan, Director, RCI, Hyderabad Shri BHVS Narayana Murthy, Director, ITR, Chandipur Dr BK Das, Director HEMRL, Pune Shri KPS Murthy and, Director PXE, Chandipur Shri R Appavuraj monitored the Launch operations.
> 
> The Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar congratulated both the Army and the DRDO for developing the Guided PINAKA in a very short span of time. Secretary, Department of Defence R&D and Chairman DRDO Dr S Christopher applauded this shining example of the synergy between the Armed Forces and the DRDO. DG, (Armament & Combat Engineering Systems), DRDO Shri Pravin K Mehta also congratulated team Pinaka for their successful endeavour.
> 
> The Deputy Chief of Army Staff (P&S) Lt Gen Subrata Saha, DG Artillery Lt Gen PK Srivastava and other Senior Army Officers witnessed the successful launch.



In its test firing , Pinak achieved a great accuracy of 25m at a range above 60 Km.

This will be a great weapon and deterrence against china in AP. In this area we need a great accuracy to hit enemy position. We have deployed Brahmos and that has shaken up them. An another great missile with pin pint accuracy is coming up to hit enemy positions at medium range. It is Pralay Missile of India with a seeker.


----------



## debspark90

Sloth 22 said:


> The MoD was not happy about how the news got leaked about a month ago.So it was delayed to 1 Feb.
> 
> If the test would have happened , a news would come about successful testing of Dhanush SSM from a OPV.


Well 2nd Feb is gone as well. And are you sure it's because of this reason it got postponed?


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-February, 2017 16:10 IST
*Pinaka Rocket *

Trails of guided Pinaka Rocket were successfully conducted at Integrated Test Range (ITR) Balasore in two phases on 12th and 24th Jan 2017 with range of 65 km and 75 km, respectively. The guided version of Pinaka Rocket incorporates Inertial Navigation Systems (INS)/ Global Positioning System (GPS) for the mid-course guidance with accuracy of 60m to 80m at all ranges. In the recent trials conducted, the desired accuracy has been achieved. 

Pinaka has been design and developed for induction into Army after successful User Trials. Two Regiments of Pinaka Unguided Version have already been inducted in Army. Current trials have been conducted for demonstrating the feasibility of the development of Guided Version of Pinaka Rocket using the same Launcher and Ammunition Configuration. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri R. Parthipan in Lok Sabha today. 

***

Ministry of Defence
03-February, 2017 16:08 IST
*BARAK Missile System *

Long Range Surface-to-Air Missile (LR-SAM) and Medium Range Surface-to-Air Missile (MR-SAM) are jointly developed by Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), India and M/s Israel Aerospace Industry (IAI), Israel and as per literature available in Internet, M/s IAI, Israel refers this missile as Barak-8 missile system (upgraded version of BARAK Missile System). 

LR-SAM is the Ship Launch Version and Project MR-SAM is the Land Launch Version of Barak-08 Missile system. 

MR-SAM detects incoming enemy aircraft while they are well over 100 km away and destroys them at range upto 70 km. 

LR-SAM has got long range engagement capability to penetrate in deep water/land to intercept all types of aerial targets (like Subsonic & Supersonic Missiles, Fighter Aircraft, Maritime Patrolling Aircraft (MPA), Helicopter and Sea Skimming Missiles. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Ram Charan Bohra in Lok Sabha today. 

***


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

The Deterrent said:


> Any update on K-4's pontoon trial scheduled for 31st January?



china and iran tested missiles..
guessing Trump pressure got it delayed.


----------



## The Deterrent

I believe that the unitary warhead of Agni-V's (and similarly Agni-IV's) does not separate from its correction system, and the whole thing (warhead + correction system) makes up the re-entry vehicle. This is unlike comparable systems of other nations in which the RV only contains the warhead package and associated electronics, and is separated from the correction system/PBV after trajectory corrections, and later spun-up for re-entry.
This does not affects the system's performance in any way, it is just a neutral observation.


----------



## ashok321

The Deterrent said:


> View attachment 374435
> 
> 
> I believe that the warhead of Agni-V's (and similarly Agni-IV's) does not separate from the correction system, and the whole thing (warhead + correction system) re-enters the atmosphere as a single re-entry vehicle. This is unlike other comparable systems of other nations in which the RV only contains the warhead package and associated electronics, and is separated from the correction system/PBV after trajectory corrections, and later spun-up for re-entry.
> Just a neutral observation.



India is not MIRV equipped as of now.


----------



## The Deterrent

ashok321 said:


> India is not MIRV equipped as of now.


Yeah, but where did I say India was?


----------



## ashok321

The Deterrent said:


> Yeah, but where did I say India was?



Did I say that you said it?


----------



## Gessler

ashok321 said:


> India is not MIRV equipped as of now.



I don't know why this post is here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

SCI-TECH

SCIENCE
SCIENCE
*Interceptor missile successfully test-fired*
_




PTIBALASORE (ODISHA): 11 FEBRUARY 2017 11:28 IST
UPDATED: 11 FEBRUARY 2017 11:30 IST






“Both, the PDV interceptor and the two stage target missile, were successfully engaged,” he said.



India today successfully test-fired its interceptor missile off the Odisha coast, achieving a significant milestone in the direction of developing a two-layered Ballistic Missile Defence system.

The interceptor was launched from Abdul Kalam Island (Wheeler Island) of ITR at about 7.45 AM.

This mission, termed as “PDV mission is for engaging the targets in the exo-atmosphere region at an altitude above 50 km of earth’s atmosphere”, said a Defence Research Development Organisation (DRDO) official.

“Both, the PDV interceptor and the two stage target missile, were successfully engaged,” he said.

The target was developed for mimicking a hostile Ballistic Missile approaching from more than 2000 km away was launched from a ship anchored in the Bay of Bengal.

In an automated operation, radar based detection and tracking system detected and tracked the enemy’s ballistic missile.

The computer network with the help of data received from radars predicted the trajectory of the incoming Ballistic Missile.

PDV that was kept fully ready, took-off once the computer system gave the necessary command for lift-off. The Interceptor guided by high accuracy Inertial Navigation System (INS) supported by a Redundant Micro Navigation System moved towards the estimated point of the interception.

Once the missile crossed the atmosphere, the Heat Shield ejected and the IR Seeker dome opened to look at the Target location as designated by the Mission Computer.

With the help of Inertial Guidance and IR Seeker the missile moved for interception. All events were monitored in real-time by the Telemetry/Range Stations, at various other locations.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

Next Nirbhay test in April...according to tarmak007

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

egodoc222 said:


> Next Nirbhay test in April...according to tarmak007


Hope they are not rushing into it.


----------



## egodoc222

indiatester said:


> Hope they are not rushing into it.


From my sources....PMO has whooped drdo for rushing into earlier test.
I'm hoping they don't repeat it again!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
11-February, 2017 18:28 IST
*India Successfully Test Fires Exo-Atmospheric Interceptor Missile *

At 0745 hrs today, India successfully conducted a test wherein an incoming ballistic missile target was intercepted by an exo-atmospheric interceptor missile off the Bay of Bengal. 

With this commendable scientific achievement, India has crossed an important milestone in building its overall capability towards enhanced security against incoming ballistic missile threats. It has entered an exclusive club of four nations with developing capabilities to secure its skies and cities against hostile threats. 

Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi and Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar lauded the efforts of the DRDO and all the scientists involved for their dedicated efforts in this significant achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*DRDO Participation in Indian Science Congress at Tirupati, 3-7 January 2017
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/india-to-increase-range-of-brahmos-missile-to-450-km_1977387.html

Bengaluru: India will increase the range of the supersonic BrahMos cruise missile to 450 km from the present 290 km, and a test is likely around March 10, DRDO chief S Christopher said on Wednesday.

The DRDO chief, however, denied any plans for increasing the range of the Agni missile, which has a range above 5,000 km.

This comes after India became a member of the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR) in June 2016.

The MTCR is an informal and voluntary partnership of countries to prevent the proliferation of missile and unmanned aerial vehicle technology capable of carrying above 500 kg payload for more than 300 km. This prohibits member countries to give such technology to countries outside the club.

The range of the BrahMos missile, a joint venture of India and Russia, is 290 km, though it is capable of going beyond that range.

Christopher said a change in the software will be needed, after which the missile will be tested for an enhanced range of 450 km.


"We will tentatively test it around March 10," he said.

Besides this, the DRDO is also developing a second version of the BrahMos missile which will have a range of 800 km.

This missile, Christopher said, is likely to be developed over the next two-and-a-half years.

Asked if India will also increase the range of the Agni-V missile, which can reach targets as far Beijing with a range of over 5,000 km, Christopher denied it.

"We may not do it because it can antagonise someone," he said without naming any country.

The Indian Army has already inducted three regiments of BrahMos in its arsenal. All are equipped with Block-III version of the missile, which was tested last May.

The land-attack version of BrahMos has been operationalised in the Indian Army since 2007.

The fire-and-forget BrahMos has the capability to take on surface-based targets by flying a combined hi-lo trajectory, thus evading enemy air defence systems.

The inclusion of the powerful weapon system in the Indian Army has given it a distinct operational advantage to knock down any enemy target even in the most difficult and hidden terrains.

The BrahMos missile, having a range of 290 km and a Mach 2.8 speed, is capable of being launched from land, sea, sub-sea and air against sea and land targets.

BrahMos is a joint venture between DRDO of India and NPOM of Russia.


First Published: Wednesday, February 15, 2017 - 14:21


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/pm-n...defence-missile-deal-with-israel_1980214.html

As part of the plan, the Army will induct more than five regiments of MR-SAM, which will have around 40 firing units and over 200 missiles.

"In a meeting of the cabinet committee on security headed by the Prime Minister, the proposal for procuring the MR-SAM air defence system for the Army was approved," India Today quoted an official as saying.

"The delivery of the first system for the Army units will begin in 72 months of the signing of the contract and they would be ready for deployment in field areas by the year 2023," the report said citing sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS), headed by Mr. Modi, at a meeting on on Wednesday, gave the go-ahead for the deal to be executed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO)

The deal is for 200 missiles for five regiments, each getting 40 units. The missile has a range of 50-70 km.

The DRDO would play a crucial role in developing the target homing system.


----------



## Hindustani78

English Translation of the text of PM’s ‘Mann ki Baat’ programme on All India Radio on 26.02.2017

In the field of defence also, India has successfully test fired the Ballistic Interceptor Missile. During its trial, this missile, based on interceptor technology, destroyed an enemy missile at an altitude of about 100 km above the surface of the earth and thus marked its success. This is a significant, cutting edge competency in the arena of security. And you will be happy to know that hardly four or five countries in the world possess this capability. India’s scientists have demonstrated this prowess. Its core strength lies in the fact that if, even from a distance of 2000 km, a missile is launched to attack India, our missile can pre-emptively destroy it in the space itself.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Indigenously developed supersonic interceptor missile successfully test-fired*
PTI | Last Updated: Wednesday, March 1, 2017 - 12:32
http://zeenews.india.com/india/indi...-missile-successfully-test-fired_1982290.html
Balasore: India on Wednesday successfully test-fired its indigenously developed supersonic interceptor missile capable of destroying any incoming enemy ballistic missile at low altitude.


This the second time that the missile has been test-fired in less than a month and is part of an effort to put in place a multi-layer missile defence system.

"Today's test launch was conducted in order to validate various parameters of the interceptor in flight mode," a defence official said, adding that it was a low altitude trial.

The interceptor was engaged against a target which was a Prithvi missile launched from launch complex 3 of the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur near here, taking up the trajectory of a hostile ballistic missile.

The target missile was launched at about 10.10 hours from Chandipur.

After about four minutes the interceptor, Advanced Air Defence (AAD) missile positioned at Abdul Kalam Island in the Bay of Bengal, getting signals from tracking radars, roared through its trajectory to destroy the incoming hostile missile in mid-air, in an endo-atmospheric altitude, the official said.

"The mission was excellent and it was a direct hit," said a scientist of the Defence Research Development Organisation (DRDO).

The interceptor is a 7.5-meter long single stage solid rocket propelled guided missile equipped with a navigation system, a hi-tech computer and an electro-mechanical activator, the official said.

The interceptor missile had its own mobile launcher, secure data link for interception, independent tracking and homing capabilities and sophisticated radars, the official added.

On February 11, an incoming hostile ballistic missile target was successfully intercepted at high altitude, above 50 km of the earth's atmosphere by an exo-atmospheric interceptor missile off the Odisha coast.

Earlier,* a low altitude (endo-atmospheric) test of AAD missile was successfully test launched on May 15, 2016 from the same base.*


First Published: Wednesday, March 1, 2017 - 12:32


----------



## Hindustani78

Sputnik news
https://sputniknews.com/military/201703021051179412-indian-army-invest-israeli-missiles/

"The formal clearance for the MRSAM project has been given by the Cabinet committee on security headed by the prime minister last week," according to an Indian ministry of defense official. The formal contract will be awarded later in March, the official said. 

Initial reports indicate that the missile system will protect Indian air space from hostile aircraft and drones flying within a range of 30 to 45 miles. "The Indian Army wants to use the MRSAM to provide air defense to the mechanized formations operating in the plains, semi-desert and desert sections of the country," an Indian Army official told DefenseNews. 

The Indian Army will add 40 MRSAM missiles to its stockpile. The weapons are slated to be operational by 2023.

"The missile successfully intercepted a moving aerial target in all three tests," an Indian Ministry of Defense official said.


----------



## Gregor Clegane

BrahMos ER test in a few days.


----------



## Hindustani78

Shashikala Sinha (third from left) celebrating International Women's Day in the city. | Photo Credit: Nagara Gopal 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...terceptor-missile-success/article17433260.ece

* Shashikala Sinha takes part in the International Women’s Day celebrations in Hyderabad *
“Shashikala Sinha, the nation is proud of you!” said Union Minister of State for Defence Subash Bhamre from the stage, as all the eyes in the auditorium were riveted on a bespectacled lady.

“I was just doing my job...so much of the spotlight...it is unnerving. I wish my entire team of 300-odd scientists and others were here to share these accolades. After all, it is a team effort and I was just the music conductor,” exclaimed the 56-year-old Project Director of the Defence Research & Development Organisation’s (DRDO) Advanced Area Defence (AAD) Endo Atmospheric Interceptor Missiles, Chandipur, Odisha, on the success of the interceptor missile test. Ms. Sinha was at the DRDO’s Research Centre Imarat (RCI), which was instrumental in developing indigenous missile systems.

She was in the State capital’s suburbs to participate in International Women’s Day celebrations on Wednesday.

In fact, returning to RCI brings back fond yet sad memories for her, too, because it is here that Ms. Sinha first arrived with her naval officer husband Lieutenant Commander Gaurav Raj Sinha when he got posted here.

Unfortunately, she lost her husband to a road accident, and revived her career here as a scientist on a contract basis in 1997.


*‘Great support’*

“I had to look after my two daughters, then aged seven and 11. I was returning to science labs after almost a decade. It was tough initially but my scientific fraternity and my husband’s friends were a source of great support,” said the post-graduate from IIT-Kharagpur, where she also met her husband.

The DRDO’s senior scientist originally hailed from Madurai in Tamil Nadu, spent her childhood in Hyderabad as her father was in the Army, and completed her engineering from Osmania University. Her mastery over her subject not only helped her get full time employment in the DRDO in 2001, but also accelerated promotions for outstanding work.

“There is no gender here. You are here for what you do,” she averred.

What next? “We should be ready for a field test on a multi-role interceptor missile at an even higher altitude within two-and-half years. It will take four-five years to get it [the multi-role interceptor missile] into actual usage. Unlike the West, we cannot afford to repeat field tests as that would be very expensive. We want the private sector to get involved more in our programme. Right now, it [private sector participation] is disappointing,” Ms. Sinha observed.


----------



## X_Killer




----------



## Abingdonboy

Brahmos user trails (IA) in A&N:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

* Indian army officers stand on vehicles displaying missiles during the Republic Day parade in New Delhi.(REUTERS)*


----------



## X_Killer




----------



## Hindustani78

*The company will also supply additional Long Range SAM air and missile defence systems for the first built in India aircraft carrier.(PTI Representative Photo)



*


----------



## #hydra#

Syrian airspace were guarded by Russian s300s, and US fired 69 cruise missiles at Syrian govt. No single s300s were fired. I think Russian radars even not detected missile attacks.


----------



## X_Killer

Hindustani78 said:


> *Th**E co.pany**any will also supply additional Long Range SAM air and missile defence systems for the first built in India aircraft carrier.(PTI Representative Photo)
> 
> 
> 
> *


Which company?
And representative images doesn't match SAM category.


----------



## Vertiti Scrutator

#hydra# said:


> Syrian airspace were guarded by Russian s300s, and US fired 69 cruise missiles at Syrian govt. No single s300s were fired. I think Russian radars even not detected missile attacks.


Russians were informed of the attack before the missiles were launched. The Russians (at the Shayrat base) were asked to shelter themselves - in order not to cause Russian fatalities and escalate the situation to a Russia-US stand off! That's why Russia didn't bother to shoot down the Tomahawks (S-300 missiles are damn expensive too!).

The US attack was more symbolic and not intended to kill - not even the Syrian soldiers. The idea was to degrade some of the air fields capabilities. It's a warning shot - that's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

#hydra# said:


> Syrian airspace were guarded by Russian s300s, and US fired 69 cruise missiles at Syrian govt. No single s300s were fired. I think Russian radars even not detected missile attacks.



As per some portals , US informed RUSSIAN to evacuate the region along with their assets.

And another report said that only 19 tomahawks were successfully targetted where as 59 were fired.

One of the news article mentioned below:
US FIRES CRUISE MISSILES ON SYRIAN AIRBASE !!!

The United States Navy fired a barrage of cruise missiles into Syria on thursday night in retaliation for this week's gruesome chemical weapons attack against civilians, U.S. officials said. 

A total of 59 Tomahawk Cruise missiles were said to have been launched with observers in Syria reporting that dozens of the missiles had hit the airbase. The missiles targeted hangars, runway, fuel depots and aircraft. 

The Naval Vessels involved are said to be the Arleigh Burke Class Destroyers, USS Ross and USS Porter that had launched the heavy saturation attack using Tomahawk Cruise Missiles against a Shayrat Air Base..

This was the first direct American assault on the Syrian government and Donald Trump's most dramatic military order since becoming president.

Now it is a matter to see whether the US provided additional Electronic Attack as jamming by either E/A 18G fighters or any other assets in the region since the Syrian airbases are said to be backed by Russian S-300 and S-400 SAM system, in addition to SyAAFs S-200 SAMs protecting its bases.

Source- Fox8 News


----------



## Vertiti Scrutator

X_Killer said:


> As per some portals , US informed RUSSIAN to evacuate the region along with their assets.
> 
> And another report said that only 19 tomahawks were successfully targetted where as 59 were fired.
> 
> One of the news article mentioned below:
> US FIRES CRUISE MISSILES ON SYRIAN AIRBASE !!!
> 
> The United States Navy fired a barrage of cruise missiles into Syria on thursday night in retaliation for this week's gruesome chemical weapons attack against civilians, U.S. officials said.
> 
> A total of 59 Tomahawk Cruise missiles were said to have been launched with observers in Syria reporting that dozens of the missiles had hit the airbase. The missiles targeted hangars, runway, fuel depots and aircraft.
> 
> The Naval Vessels involved are said to be the Arleigh Burke Class Destroyers, USS Ross and USS Porter that had launched the heavy saturation attack using Tomahawk Cruise Missiles against a Shayrat Air Base..
> 
> This was the first direct American assault on the Syrian government and Donald Trump's most dramatic military order since becoming president.
> 
> Now it is a matter to see whether the US provided additional Electronic Attack as jamming by either E/A 18G fighters or any other assets in the region since the Syrian airbases are said to be backed by Russian S-300 and S-400 SAM system, in addition to SyAAFs S-200 SAMs protecting its bases.
> 
> Source- Fox8 News


No fighter jets (Growlers) were used. Russians just didn't engage the cruise missiles. They probably tipped off the Syrians too, and probably sheltered the jets and Syrian soldiers. The damage probably was to the runway and some depots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

Vertiti Scrutator said:


> No fighter jets (Growlers) were used. Russians just didn't engage the cruise missiles. They probably tipped off the Syrians too, and probably sheltered the jets and Syrian soldiers. The damage probably was to the runway and some depots.



FYI report source added at the end

Some media from Shayrat Airbase, Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

India’s Akash surface-to-air missile to be deadlier in next Avtaar
After DRDO was granted Initial developmental funds to develop next generation surface-to-air missile, DRDO has finally disclosed some information of its upcoming Air Defence systems which will be ready in next two to three years. idrw.org was informed that Akash New Generation (Akash-NG) has been conceptualised with solid propulsion, wing-body-tail configuration, electro-mechanical control system, active RF seeker and laser proximity fuze. Akash-NG system will be capable of search, track and fire while engaging 10 targets at ranges up to 50 km with configuration of CCU, multifunction radar (MFR) and launcher for air defence of VA/VPs. DRDO has also undertaken the development of Akash Mk-1S as a Technological Demonstrator to prove the upgradability of Akash Mk-1 missile with RF seeker through necessary modification/retro fitment on the existing missiles. Akash Mk-1S is will have same range of 25km Akash which has been developed and inducted into Indian Air Force (IAF) and Indian Army (IA).
http://idrw.org/akash-ng-indias-akash-surface-to-air-missile-to-be-deadlier-in-next-avtaar/

DRDO developed QR-SAM to be tested later this year
BDL, BEL and DRDO Co-developed Indigenous QR-SAM (Quick Reaction, Surface to Air Missile) with a range of 30kms is likely to be tested after the second half of this year, as per Industrial sources close to idrw.org. QR-SAM Project is one of the fast-tracked projects after India scrapped plans to procure imported systems to replace ageing Quick reaction Air Defence systems in both Indian Army and Indian Navy. QR-SAM weapon system will be a quick reaction, all weather, Canister-based network-centric capable of search on the move, track on move and fire on short halts while engaging multiple targets at ranges of about 30 km with two vehicle configuration for Area Air Defence in Army/Air force Variant. According to the information provided to idrw.org ,QR-SAM System design has been completed and most of the sub-systems including X-Band Quad Transmit Receive Modules (QTRMs), Two Way Data Link (TWDL) onboard segment etc. are under realization. QR-SAM) for the Indian Army will replace its Soviet-vintage OSA-AK (SA-8) and SA-6 units, while in Indian Air Force it will compliment already procured Israel developed SPYDER units and in Indian Navy, the missile will complement existing Israeli Barak-1 Air Defence systems in front-line warships.
http://idrw.org/drdo-developed-qr-sam-to-be-tested-later-this-year/


----------



## #hydra#

RISING SUN said:


> India’s Akash surface-to-air missile to be deadlier in next Avtaar
> After DRDO was granted Initial developmental funds to develop next generation surface-to-air missile, DRDO has finally disclosed some information of its upcoming Air Defence systems which will be ready in next two to three years. idrw.org was informed that Akash New Generation (Akash-NG) has been conceptualised with solid propulsion, wing-body-tail configuration, electro-mechanical control system, active RF seeker and laser proximity fuze. Akash-NG system will be capable of search, track and fire while engaging 10 targets at ranges up to 50 km with configuration of CCU, multifunction radar (MFR) and launcher for air defence of VA/VPs. DRDO has also undertaken the development of Akash Mk-1S as a Technological Demonstrator to prove the upgradability of Akash Mk-1 missile with RF seeker through necessary modification/retro fitment on the existing missiles. Akash Mk-1S is will have same range of 25km Akash which has been developed and inducted into Indian Air Force (IAF) and Indian Army (IA).
> http://idrw.org/akash-ng-indias-akash-surface-to-air-missile-to-be-deadlier-in-next-avtaar/
> 
> DRDO developed QR-SAM to be tested later this year
> BDL, BEL and DRDO Co-developed Indigenous QR-SAM (Quick Reaction, Surface to Air Missile) with a range of 30kms is likely to be tested after the second half of this year, as per Industrial sources close to idrw.org. QR-SAM Project is one of the fast-tracked projects after India scrapped plans to procure imported systems to replace ageing Quick reaction Air Defence systems in both Indian Army and Indian Navy. QR-SAM weapon system will be a quick reaction, all weather, Canister-based network-centric capable of search on the move, track on move and fire on short halts while engaging multiple targets at ranges of about 30 km with two vehicle configuration for Area Air Defence in Army/Air force Variant. According to the information provided to idrw.org ,QR-SAM System design has been completed and most of the sub-systems including X-Band Quad Transmit Receive Modules (QTRMs), Two Way Data Link (TWDL) onboard segment etc. are under realization. QR-SAM) for the Indian Army will replace its Soviet-vintage OSA-AK (SA-8) and SA-6 units, while in Indian Air Force it will compliment already procured Israel developed SPYDER units and in Indian Navy, the missile will complement existing Israeli Barak-1 Air Defence systems in front-line warships.
> http://idrw.org/drdo-developed-qr-sam-to-be-tested-later-this-year/


Wow,we are developing QR-SAMs....


----------



## RISING SUN

#hydra# said:


> Wow,we are developing QR-SAMs....


There are quite a few missiles in this segment with overlapping capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flying.modi

all about barak-8 missiles


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-April, 2017 16:11 IST
*Maiden Firing of BrahMos Land Attack Supersonic Cruise Missile *

Indian Navy successfully undertook the firing of BrahMos Land Attack Supersonic Cruise Missile from a ship today. This variant of Long Range BrahMos Missile was fired from Indian Naval Ship Teg, a Guided Missile Frigate, on a target on land. BrahMos Missile has been jointly developed by India and Russia, and its Anti Ship variant has already been inducted into Indian Navy. Majority of the frontline ships of Indian Navy, like the Kolkata, Ranvir and Teg classes of ships, are capable of firing this missile. Land Attack variant of BrahMos Missile provides Indian Naval Ships the capability to precisely neutralise selected targets deep inland, far away from coast, from stand-off ranges at sea. 

This successful maiden firing of BrahMos Land Attack Supersonic Cruise Missile has significantly enhances the prowess of Indian Navy and has placed India into the club of select few nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Eer.... Agni-3 wwas "Test Fired" on 26th April.
Did anyone give two hoots?


----------



## satishkumarcsc

شاھین میزایل said:


> Eer.... Agni-3 wwas "Test Fired" on 26th April.
> Did anyone give two hoots?


That was user trials....nothing big. Means it is already inducted and the SFC is testing it.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ack-missile/story-n1L4kJovin9eUfBu0EtH5N.html

The Indian Army on Tuesday successfully test fired an advanced version of the Brahmos land-attack cruise missile in the Andaman and Nicobar Islands, revalidating the weapon’s strike capability.

The land-to-land configuration of Brahmos missile was launched from a mobile autonomous launcher (MAL).

The test firing of the block-III version of the missile demonstrated the weapon’s unmatched lethality of hitting the centre of a designated target with “bull’s eye” precision, a senior army officer said here.

He said the supersonic cruise missile successfully hit the land-based target with desired precision in a “top attack configuration”, meeting all flight parameters in a copybook manner.

The test firing involved high level and complex manoeuvring by the missile, said the official.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-May, 2017 16:39 IST
Two Launches in a row with Precise Hit of Brahmos Block 3 

South Western Command’s Corps ‘*Strike One’* successfully carried out the firing of the advanced BRAHMOS Block III land attack cruise missile system in the Andaman & Nicobar Islands on the 3rd of May 2017 for the second consecutive day. The successive launches reinforce the formidable weapon’s precision strike capability. The long-range tactical weapon was successfully tested from the same location on the 2nd of May, 2017.











These successful firings of the supersonic cruise missile were carried out in full operational land-to-land configurations from Mobile Autonomous Launchers (MAL) at its full-range. Meeting all flight parameters in a copybook manner while conducting high level and complex manoeuvers, the multi-role missile successfully hit the land-based target with desired precision, in both the trials demonstrating its accuracy of less than one metre.








This is the fifth consecutive time when the Block-III version of BRAHMOS LACM has been successfully launched and hit the land-based target in “top-attack” mode, an incredible feat not achieved by any other weapon system of its genre. Indian Army, which became the first land force in the world to deploy the BRAHMOS in 2007, has raised several regiments of this formidable weapon. Jointly developed by India’s DRDO and Russia’s NPOM, the multi-platform, multi-mission BRAHMOS is capable of being launched from land, sea, sub-sea and air against surface and sea-based targets.

****

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## randomradio

http://www.newindianexpress.com/nat...unched-in-a-row-with-precise-hit-1600667.html
“The mission met all flight parameters in a copybook manner. Making high level and complex manoeuvers, the missile fired from a canister successfully hit the land-based target with desired precision in both the trials demonstrating its *accuracy of less than one metre,”* he said.

@Oscar
Emphasis on "less than".


----------



## X_Killer

#Breaking
Indian Army tested its AGNI-2 today.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/india-successfully-test-fires-agni-ii-ballistic-missile-2002111.html

Bhadrakh (Odisha): The Agni-ll Ballistic Missile was successfully test fired on Thursday at 10.22 a.m from A.P.J Abdul Kalam island of Dhamara in Odisha.

The A.P.J. Abdul Kalam Azad Island was previously known as Wheelers Island.

The nuclear weapon is capable of a full strike range of 2,000 km.

The 20 meter long Agni-II missile is a two stage solid propelled ballistic missile. It has a launch weigh of 17 tones and can carry a payload of 1,000 kg over a distance of more than 2,000 km.

Agni missile series being developed by DRDO as a deterrent against nuclear armed neighbours are among India's most sophisticated weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863417601896140800

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hacker J

Any tests of qr sam coming up ? Whats the difference in this wd akash system ?


----------



## Abingdonboy

hacker J said:


> Any tests of qr sam coming up ? Whats the difference in this wd akash system ?


QR-SAM will be tested this year.


----------



## X_Killer

hacker J said:


> Any tests of qr sam coming up ? Whats the difference in this wd akash system ?


QR-SAM which is currently in development will see first developmental trials by year end and it is a completely indigenous missile system which comes with canister launchers and will be highly mobile air defence system with better range than Akash SAM Systems.
QR-SAM weapon system will be a quick reaction, all weather, network-centric capable of search on the move, track on move and fire on short halts while engaging multiple targets at ranges of about 30 km with two vehicle configuration for Area Air Defence.

QR-SAM System design has been completed , will be tested by year end and most of the sub-systems including X-Band Quad Transmit Receive Modules (QTRMs), Two Way Data Link (TWDL) onboard segment etc. are under realization.
QR-SAM) for the Indian Army will replace its Soviet-vintage OSA-AK (SA-8) and SA-6 units, while in Indian Air Force it will compliment already procured Israel developed SPYDER units and in Indian Navy, the missile will complement existing Israeli Barak-1 Air Defence systems in front-line warships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flying.modi

India and israil friendship - barak-8 missile defence system. Going to equipped with.


----------



## Hindustani78

India on Friday successfully test-fired Prithvi-II ballistic missile from the launch pad No.3 of the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur in Odisha's Balasore.

By Zee Media Bureau | Last Updated: Friday, June 2, 2017 - 12:25

 





http://zeenews.india.com/india/prit...est-fired-from-odishas-chandipur-2011307.html

Balasore: India on Friday successfully test-fired Prithvi-II ballistic missile from the launch pad No.3 of the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur in Odisha's Balasore.

The missile was launched at 10.56 am, according to ANI.

The surface-to-surface medium range ballistic missile is a joint initiative of Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL).


The first test-fire of the missile had been held in Chandipur on January 27, 1996.

The single-stage liquid-fuelled Prithvi-II stands at a height of 8.56 metres with a diameter of 110 centimetres and weighs about 4,600 kilograms.

The Prithvi-II missile, made from aluminum alloy and with its wings fashioned from magnesium, has been inducted into the 333-missile regiment of the Indian Army.

This missile has the capability to carry a payload of up to 1,000 kg but if the same was reduced by half, the striking range could be enhanced.






http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/prithvi-ii-missile-successfully-test-fired/article18705455.ece

India on Friday successfully test-fired its indigenously developed nuclear-capable Prithvi-II missile from a test range in Odisha as part of a user trial by the Army.

The trial of the surface-to-surface missile, which has a strike range of 350 km, was carried out from a mobile launcher from launch complex-3 of the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur near here at around 9.50 am, official sources said.

The trial of the sophisticated missile was successful and the mission objectives were met, they said.

The Prithvi-II missile is capable of carrying 500 kg to 1,000 kg of warheads and is thrusted by liquid propulsion twin engines. It uses advanced inertial guidance system with manoeuvring trajectory to hit its target with precision and accuracy.

The state-of-the-art missile was randomly chosen from the production stock and the entire launch activities were carried out by the specially formed strategic force command (SFC) and monitored by the scientists of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) as part of training exercise, a DRDO scientist said.


“The missile trajectory was tracked by the DRDO radars, electro-optical tracking systems and telemetry stations located along the coast of Odisha,” the sources said.

Teams on board the ship deployed near the designated impact point in the Bay of Bengal monitored the terminal events and splashdown.

In salvo mode, two Prithvi-II missiles were successfully test fired in quick succession from the same base, on November 21, 2016.

Inducted into Indian armed forces in 2003, the nine-metre tall, single-stage liquid-fuelled Prithvi II is the first missile to have been developed by the DRDO under the Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme.

******


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ile-development-programme/article18708216.ece

* Here is a timeline tracking the indigenous development of missile systems in India. *
India successfully test-fired its indigenously developed nuclear-capable Prithvi-II missile from a test range in Odisha as part of a user trial by the Army earlier today.

Prithvi-II, first tested in 1996, was inducted into Indian armed forces in 2003, and is one of the many missiles developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) under the Integrated Guided Missile Development Program (IGMDP).

Here is a timeline of the indigenously developed missile systems in India. 


*1. Prithvi I*
Prithvi I was one of the first missiles developed under Government of India's IGMDP. Launched in February 1988, Prithvi I is a single-stage, liquid-fuelled missile. A surface-to-surface missile, it has a range of 150 km and a mounting capability of 1000 kg. It was inducted into the Indian Army in 1994.

1988
surface-to-surface missile 
150 Kms 
4.4 tonnes 





*2. Agni I*
A nuclear-capable ballistic missile, Agni 1 is the first of the five-missile Agni series launched in 1983 by the Defence Research and Development Organisation. It has a range of 700 km.

1989
surface-to-surface missile 
700 Kms 
12 tonnes




*3. Akash*
Akash is a surface-to-air missile with an intercept range of 30 km. It has multi-target engagement capability and is in operational service with the Indian Army and the Indian Air Force.

1990
Surface to Air 
Range 30 Kms
Weight 0.72 tonnes




*4. Nag*
Nag is a third-generation hit-to-kill anti-tank missile that was first tested in 1990. The two-stage solid propellant weapon uses the lock-on before launch system where the target is identified and designated before the weapon is launched. 

1990
Surface to surface 
Range 4 kms
0.042






*5. Trishul*
Trishul is a short-range surface-to-air missile equipped with electronic measures against all known aircraft jammers. It has a range of 9 km and is used as anti-sea skimmer from ships against low-flying attacks.

1992
Surface to Air 
9 Kms
0.13 tonnes





*6. Agni II*
An intermediate-range ballistic missile, the Agni-II was first test fired on April 11, 1999. The surface-to-surface missile has a range of 2000 to 2500 km and can carry conventional or nuclear warheads. 

1999
Surface to Surface 
3000 kms
16 tonnes





*Prithvi II*

1996
Surface to Surface 
350 Kms
4.6 tonnes





*7. Prithvi III*
Prithvi III is the naval-version missile with a range of 350 km. A two-stage surface-to-surface missile, Prithvi III was first tested in 2000. 

2000
Surface to Surface
600 Kms
5.6 tonnes






*8. Brahmos *
BrahMos is a supersonic cruise missile that is first test-fired on June 12, 2001. It was developed as a joint venture between India and Russia and is the world's fastest anti-ship cruise missile in operation. 

Land , Air, Naval
300 Kms
3 tonnes





*9. Prithvi Air Defense (PAD)*
India’s ballistic missile defence got a fillip with the development of PAD, which has been given the moniker Pradyumna. The system was tested with a maximum interception altitude of 80 km, and has been designed to neutralise missiles within a range of 300-2000 km up to a speed of Mach 5.0. The technology employed in the PAD was the precursor to the indigenously developed Advanced Air Defence (AAD) interceptor missile which was tested in 2007, as well as the Barak-2 which was developed in collaboration with Israel. 

2006
Surface to Air
2000 Kms
16 tonnes






*10. K-15 Sagarika*
The successful test of the Sagarika marks an inflection point in India’s military history. It forms the crucial third leg of India’s nuclear deterrent vis-à-vis its submarine-launched ballistic missile (SLBM) capability. The K-15 Sagarika, which has a range of 750 km, was successfully tested in February 2008, and was subsequently integrated with India’s nuclear-powered Arihant class submarine. 

2008
Underwater to surface
700 kms
6 tonnes






*11. Dhanush*
Dhanush is a liquid propelled sea-based missile that was envisaged as a short-range version of the Prithvi II ballistic missile. It has a range of 350 km and is capable of carrying nuclear warheads. It was successfully test-fired from a naval warship in March 2011, and carries forward the legacy of the K-15 Sagarika. 

2011
Sea to Sea/Surface
350 kms
4.6 tonnes






*12. Agni III*
Agni III is an intermediate-range ballistic missile developed as the successor to the Agni II. It is an improvement over its previous iteration, and has a range of 3,500-5,000 km, making it capable of engaging targets deep inside neighbouring countries. It was inducted in to the armed forces in June 2011, enhancing its strike capability. 

2010
Surface to Surface 
5000 kms
22 tonnes




*13. Agni IV *
Carrying forward the success of its predecessor, the Agni III was developed to strike targets within a similar range but with a significantly shorter flight time of 20 minutes. The Agni IV, which has a two-phase propulsion system is designed to carry a 1,000 kg payload. 

2011
Surface to Surface 
4000 kms
17 tonnes





*14. Shaurya *
It was initially conceived as a surface-to-surface ballistic missile (SSM) variant of the K-15 Sagarika, that can be stored in underground silos for extended periods and launched using gas canisters as a trigger. The nuclear capability of the missile enhances India’s second strike capability reduces the dependence on the K-15 ballistic missile which was built with significant Russian assistance. 

2011
Surface to Surface
1900 kms
6.2 tonnes





*15. Nirbhay *
Nirbhay is a subsonic missile which is ancillary to the BrahMos range. It uses a terrain-following navigation system to reach up to 1,000 km. Nirbhay is capable of being launched from multiple platforms on land, sea, and air. 

2013
Land, Air , Naval 
1000 kms
1 tonne





*16. Prahaar*
Prahaar is a surface-to-surface missile with a range of 150 km that was successfully tested for the first time in July 2011. Stated to be a unique missile, the Prahaar boasts of high maneuverability, acceleration and accuracy. Primarily a battlefield support system for the Army, the missile can be fired from a road mobile launchers and is extremely mobile in battle situations owing to its lighter build. 

2011
Surface to Surface 
150 kms
1.28 tonnes





*17. Astra*
Astra is a beyond-visual-range (BVR) air-to-air missile (AAM) that was tested successfully in May 2011. In terms of size and weight, the Astra is the smallest missile developed by the DRDO. It was envisaged to intercept and destroy enemy aircraft at supersonic speeds in the head-on mode within a range of 80 km. 

2011
Air to Air
80 kms
0.154 tonnes






*18. Agni V*
Agni is India’s first inter-continental ballistic missile (ICBM), with high road mobility, fast-reaction ability and a strike range of over 5,000 km.

2012
Surface to Surface 
8000 kms
50 tonnes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ease-report/story-nmZt1ftciL78AuB73xlRBM.html

India’s nuclear-weapons inventory is expected to expand in both quantity and quality as the country is aiming to build an “adequate deterrent capacity” against China, according to a new report.

The report on Asia Pacific Regional Security Assessment for 2017 released by the International Institute of Strategic Studies at the ShangriLa Dialogue here today.

“Much of this will be driven by the need to build an adequate deterrent capacity against China,” the report said.

“Analysts broadly agree that India holds around 100-120 nuclear warheads in its inventory, half of which are mounted on ballistic missiles,” said the US-linked IISS report.

Currently, none of India’s deployed surface-to-surface missiles has the range to cover all of China unless deployed close to the Sino-Indian border, it said.

However, India has at least two longer-range missiles under development, including the Agri-IV intermediate-range ballistic missile and the Agni-V intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM), the report said.

A developmental ICBM dubbed Agni-VI with a planned range somewhere between 6,000 and 10,000 km was reported in local news media in 2013, it pointed out.

However, the status of existence of this project is unclear, added the report.

New Delhi is also developing a submarine-based nuclear force, the report said.

Its first nuclear-powered ballistic-missile submarine, the Arihant, began sea trial in 2014 and was reportedly commissioned in August 2016, it said.

Of the nuclear-capable missiles, various reports suggest the submarine might carry, the 700-km range K-15 cannot hit mainland China from the Bay of Bengal, while the K-4 may be able to target most of China if its reported 3,500-km range is accurate.

India is reportedly building four more submarines and will probably seek to develop longer-range missiles for them, said the report.

The Shangri-La Dialogue, an annual gathering of defence ministers, armed forces chiefs, military strategists an experts began this evening at Singapore’s Shangri-La hotel.

It will be hearing speakers on various defence issues and security strategies tomorrow and ends at noon on Sunday.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
02-June, 2017 21:48 IST
*President of India congratulates DRDO on the successful test-firing of the indigenously developed nuclear-capable Prithvi-II Missile*


The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee congratulated DRDO on the successful test-firing of the indigenously developed nuclear-capable Prithvi-II Missile. 

In a message to Dr. S. Christopher, Secretary, Department of Defence Research & Development & Director General, DRDO, the President has said, “I extend my hearty congratulations to all those associated with the successful test-firing of the indigenously developed nuclear-capable Prithvi-II Missile. 

The nation is proud of this achievement made by the DRDO and looks upon the Organization to take India into the ranks of the leading nations of the world in the field of defence programme. 

Kindly convey my greetings and felicitations to the members of your team of scientists, engineers, technologists and all others associated with this mission. I wish the DRDO continued success in the coming years”. 

***


----------



## Hindustani78

India today successfully test-fired its nuclear-capable Prithvi-II missile, which can carry a 500 kg to 1,000 kg warhead, in Chandipur near Balasore.


----------



## Hindustani78

According to Sputnik News

canister-based missile which is well known as search & kill missile because it is capable of destroying short-range missiles, tanks and bunkers at a range of 15 kilometers.

The Indian Army plans to deploy these quick reactions surface-to-air missile systems along the western border, which will supplement slightly longer range Akash surface-to-air missile developed by BEL. Last month, the Indian defense ministry had approved two regiments of 25 kilometer-range Akash missiles for the Army.

Though quick reaction surface-to-air missile Trishul is already available to the Indian armed forces, scientists expect that a next generation quick reaction missile will provide more lethality to the forces after induction. Trishul can be used as an anti-sea skimmer from a ship against low-flying attacking missiles. It employs dual thrust propulsion stage using high-energy solid propellant in a managing steel flow chamber, and is operated on command guidance initially with Ka-band gathering and then transferred to the tracking radar. It has necessary electronic counter-counter measures against all known aircraft jammers.


----------



## Flying.modi

Check astra bvraam. Make in india. Another missile.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
13-June, 2017 20:38 IST
*Successful Flight Test of ATGM Nag *

The Anti-Tank Guided Missile Nag was successfully flight tested today in the desert ranges of Rajasthan. The Fire and Forget 3rd generation ATGM Nag is incorporated with many advanced technologies including the Imaging Infrared Radar (IIR) Seeker with integrated avionics, a capability which is possessed by few nations in the world. 

The capabilities of the top attack ATGM Nag is unique in nature and in today’s mission it successfully destroyed the target. The test has been carried out by DRDO Scientists of the Dr. A.P.J. Abdul Kalam Missile Complex at Hyderabad, DL Jodhpur, HEMRL and ARDE at Pune. Also the ground systems were developed by the Ordnance Factory, BEL and L&T. Senior officials from the Armed Forces participated in the tests. 

SA to RM & Director General (Missiles and Strategic Systems) Dr. G. Satheesh Reddy witnessed the launch and said “The successful flight test of 3rd generation ATGM Nag further strengthens the country’s defence capabilities.” 

Secretary, Department of Defence R&D and Chairman, DRDO Dr. S. Christopher congratulated all the team members and armed forces who have been part of the mission.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-July, 2017 18:29 IST
*Successful Flight Test of QRSAM *

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) developed Quick Reaction Surface to Air Missile (QRSAM) was successfully flight tested from ITR Chandipur, off the Odisha Coast at 11.30 AM today. All the technologies and subsystems incorporated in the missile have performed well, meeting all the mission requirements. All the Radars, Electro Optical Systems, Telemetry Systems and other stations have tracked the Missile and monitored all the Parameters. The Missile test met all the objectives. 

Director DRDL, Shri MSR Prasad, Director RCI, Shri BHVS N Murthy and Director ITR, Dr BK Das monitored the launch operation in the presence of, Scientific Advisor to Raksha Mantri & DG (MSS) Dr G Satheesh Reddy. 

Secretary, Department of Defence R&D Dr S Christopher congratulated scientists on the successful test fire. 

The Defence Minister Shri Arun Jaitley congratulated DRDO on the successful trial of QRSAM and said it is an important milestone in the indigenous Surface to Air Missiles (SAM) development. 

*****


----------



## arbit

@Hindustani78 
Don't bother updating here, move on to our forum.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*QRSAM*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Quick Reaction Surface to Air Missile (QRSAM) of the DRDO, successfully flight tested from ITR Chandipur, off the Odisha Coast on July 03, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Dr S Christopher Chairman of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), handing over Model of LRSAM to Vice Admiral Karambir Singh Vice Chief of the Naval Staff in presence of Union Minister for Defence, Finance and Corporate Affairs Arun Jaitley at the handing over the LRSAM to Indian Navy at BDL in Hyderabad on Sunday. Secretary, Defence Production, Ashok Kumar Gupta, G. Satheesh Reddy Scientific Adviser to Raksha Mantri are also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

Indian Air Force likely to start trials of Astra missile from today
BHUBANESWAR: The Indian Air Force (IAF) is preparing to conduct a series of trials of the Astra air-to-air missile in the next few days. The tests were to begin on Wednesday but were put off to Thursday due to the inclement weather.

*The tests will determine whether the missile can be inducted into the armed forces by the end of this year.*

Defence sources said the sleek missile, developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), would be fired from a Sukhoi-30 MKI fighter aircraft at an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV).

This series of tests are particularly aimed at testing the seeker of the missile. The seeker provides the missile guidance as it tracks and locates targets. The seeker being tested is a newly developed indigenous system. It is being tested for the second time, defence officials said.

*"At least eight trials are planned in this series," they added.*

*Last year, IAF cleared production of about 50 Astras to gauge the missile’s performance before giving a bigger order.*

The missile was tested last December and successfully demonstrated its aerodynamic characteristics, repeatability, robustness and endurance.

The IAF and DRDO are working on integrating the missile with the light combat aircraft Tejas.

Astra is the first homegrown missile that has been integrated with the Sukhoi-30 MKI. It is an all-weather missile with electronic counter-countermeasure (ECCM) features.

In its category, the single-stage, solid-fueled Astra is more advanced than contemporary beyond-visual-range missiles. Travelling at Mach 1.2 to 1.4 speeds, it is capable of engaging and destroying highly manoeuvrable aerial targets.

The missile has an operational range of 80 km in head-to-head mode and 20 km range in tail-chase mode. The 3.8 m long missile, which has a diameter of 178 mm, can carry about 15 kg of the high-explosive warhead, activated by a proximity fuse. It can duck radar and is the smallest of the missiles developed by the DRDO.

http://www.newindianexpress.com/nat...ials-of-astra-missile-from-today-1650442.html


----------



## Figaro

Can someone tell me what is the current maximum range Agni missile? And has is it in testing or already operational? Thanks


----------



## Hindustani78

Abdul Kalam island test range, an island off the coast of Odisha on Wednesday.


----------



## Safriz

Figaro said:


> Can someone tell me what is the current maximum range Agni missile? And has is it in testing or already operational? Thanks


Agni 1 &2 are deployed.
3,4 ,5 are questionable. 
3 was a technology demonstrator which may have gone into production. Four and five were having problems.


----------



## gslv mk3

شاھین میزایل said:


> 3,4 ,5 are questionable.
> Four and five were having problems.



Source ? Or just plain BS ?

*Agni-IV launch successful*
_HYDERABAD,CHENNAI,DECEMBER 02, 2014 11:02 IST_

_India's strategic missile, Agni-IV, was successfully test-fired on Tuesday morning from the Wheeler Island, off the Odisha coast. The missile unit of the Strategic Forces Command of the Army flight-tested the missile, which had been developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). _


----------



## Safriz

https://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http...ggLMAA&usg=AFQjCNEcap-p6Kc2aqsg2Ah9vgepQxd0jg


----------



## GuardianRED

شاھین میزایل said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http...ggLMAA&usg=AFQjCNEcap-p6Kc2aqsg2Ah9vgepQxd0jg


Do you read what you post??? 

The article says that the A5 has been test successfully 3 times with the 3rd test been a canisterised launch, with the 4th test delayed + this article is dated a year old!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## amardeep mishra

شاھین میزایل said:


> Agni 1 &2 are deployed.
> 3,4 ,5 are questionable.
> 3 was a technology demonstrator which may have gone into production. Four and five were having problems.


Hi @Shaheen missile!
Agni-3 was indeed a TD which paved the way for A-5. Also A-4 is in limited production and has been inducted into the forces. A-5 has cleared development trials and is nearing the end of user trials after which it will be properly inducted into India's SFC. It is a different matter though that A-5 when inducted will be procured in limited numbers--as deterrent against China. As I have said numerous times, the focus on this side of the border is to get K-5 to trials ASAP. K-5 will be India's true SLBM with advanced features common in western SLBMs like ester based propellant, telescopic aerospike, full composites, flex nozzle to name a few. 
Also note, There werent any "issues" with A-4 or A-5. The only issue was with A-3 that too in initial stages, because that was the first time a 2m dia rocket was being designed in India.



شاھین میزایل said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http...ggLMAA&usg=AFQjCNEcap-p6Kc2aqsg2Ah9vgepQxd0jg


This piece of article merely states that a launch was postponed because of "battery" issues. That is not really a serious problem which warrants such a claim. Dont you think they'd have revised the battery design since then?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

amardeep mishra said:


> Hi @Shaheen missile!
> Agni-3 was indeed a TD which paved the way for A-5. Also A-4 is in limited production and has been inducted into the forces. A-5 has cleared development trials and is nearing the end of user trials after which it will be properly inducted into India's SFC. It is a different matter though that A-5 when inducted will be procured in limited numbers--as deterrent against China. As I have said numerous times, the focus on this side of the border is to get K-5 to trials ASAP. K-5 will be India's true SLBM with advanced features common in western SLBMs like ester based propellant, telescopic aerospike, full composites, flex nozzle to name a few.
> Also note, There werent any "issues" with A-4 or A-5. The only issue was with A-3 that too in initial stages, because that was the first time a 2m dia rocket was being designed in India.
> 
> 
> This piece of article merely states that a launch was postponed because of "battery" issues. That is not really a serious problem which warrants such a claim. Dont you think they'd have revised the battery design since then?


Ok, but i have read about battery issues with A-5 on multiple occasions , cant find any further web links though.
Also K-4 was having thrust issues and a new motor is being developed , same Dia 1.3 meters. However K-5 i guess is to be 2 meter and above?



GuardianRED said:


> *Do you read what you post??? *
> 
> The article says that the A5 has been test successfully 3 times with the 3rd test been a canisterised launch, with the 4th test delayed + this article is dated a year old!



Not always


----------



## gslv mk3

شاھین میزایل said:


> Also K-4 was having thrust issues and a new motor is being developed



Where exactly did you read that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amardeep mishra

شاھین میزایل said:


> Ok, but i have read about battery issues with A-5 on multiple occasions , cant find any further web links though.


Hi shaheen,
What you've read is the same news on multiple forums or news media. And besides it is almost a 1-1.5 year news which resulted in the postponing of a particular flight trial of A5. With that said, that particular batter has been replaced, rest assured.
Also there wasnt ever an issue with A4, ever. That's I'm afraid is the figment of your imagination.
Also, issues like battery etc ain't really issues that raises serious question on the design of the missile.



شاھین میزایل said:


> However K-5 i guess is to be 2 meter and above?


That's correct K5 is going to be a 2m dia. I guess you saw the rocket motor on one of the DRDO load cells a couple of days back.


----------



## Safriz

amardeep mishra said:


> Hi shaheen,
> 
> That's correct K5 is going to be a 2m dia. I guess you saw the rocket motor on one of the DRDO load cells a couple of days back.



Hi,
I am referring to this article.'
http://www.indiandefensenews.in/2017/08/drdo-successfully-conducts-static.html

The rocket motor doesn't look like 2 meter wide. 
1.5m tops. 
Also the article gives burnout time of 74 seconds which is too long for a motor of this size. So i don't know which part is correct, which s not.
Have a read.,


----------



## amardeep mishra

شاھین میزایل said:


> Hi,
> I am referring to this article.'
> http://www.indiandefensenews.in/2017/08/drdo-successfully-conducts-static.html
> 
> The rocket motor doesn't look like 2 meter wide.
> 1.5m tops.
> Also the article gives burnout time of 74 seconds which is too long for a motor of this size. So i don't know which part is correct, which s not.
> Have a read.,


K-5 is a 2m dia rocket, it is not a 1.5m dia as you've been led to believe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

amardeep mishra said:


> K-5 is a 2m dia rocket, it is not a 1.5m dia as you've been led to believe



I know K-5 is going to be 2 meter rocket...when India has a Submarine capable of having a 2.2 meter wide gaping hole in the pressure hull.

For now India is just improving in K-4 and the motor tested was for K-4 not K-5, hence smaller Dia.


----------



## gslv mk3

شاھین میزایل said:


> I am referring to this article.'
> http://www.indiandefensenews.in/2017/08/drdo-successfully-conducts-static.html



How exactly did you find out the size of the rocket motor ?


----------



## Safriz

gslv mk3 said:


> How exactly did you find out the size of the rocket motor ?


ratio proportion.
count pixels in width, then count in length.


----------



## gslv mk3

شاھین میزایل said:


> ratio proportion.
> count pixels in width, then count in length.



how do you know the length ?


----------



## Safriz

gslv mk3 said:


> how do you know the length ?


Ratio proportion.
Assume the missile to be 2 meter wide and then based on that count pxels in breadth and width and see how much length comes out to be?
If its too long , longer than the height of Arihant then it cannot be correct?
Then repeat the exercise for other assumptions ? until you get a logical answer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

شاھین میزایل said:


> Ratio proportion.
> Assume the missile to be 2 meter long and the based on that count pxels in breadth and width and see how much length comes out to be?
> If its too long , longer than the height of Arihant then it cannot be correct?
> Then repeat the exercise for other assumptions ? until you get a logical answer?



I thought we were talking about the picture of testing of the stage.


----------



## Dark Lord Forever

gslv mk3 said:


> Source ? Or just plain BS ?
> 
> *Agni-IV launch successful*
> _HYDERABAD,CHENNAI,DECEMBER 02, 2014 11:02 IST_
> 
> _India's strategic missile, Agni-IV, was successfully test-fired on Tuesday morning from the Wheeler Island, off the Odisha coast. The missile unit of the Strategic Forces Command of the Army flight-tested the missile, which had been developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). _



so you want source roket boy??? here you go.

http://carnegieendowment.org/2016/06/30/india-s-nuclear-force-structure-2025-pub-63988


----------



## gslv mk3

Dark Lord Forever said:


> so you want source roket boy??? here you go.



Some random report from 2016 proves nothing. Agni IV is in service with the SFC.


----------



## Dark Lord Forever

gslv mk3 said:


> Some random report from 2016 proves nothing. Agni IV is in service with the SFC.


so you are calling Carnegie report random???? do you have better source for your claims???? or just shupa powa hot air.


----------



## gslv mk3

Dark Lord Forever said:


> so you are calling Carnegie report random???? do you have better source for your claims??



Official press release of GoI, which says that SFC tested the missile. There is no better source for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Lord Forever

gslv mk3 said:


> Official press release of GoI, which says that SFC tested the missile. There is no better source for it.


testing does not mean induction or deployment.


----------



## gslv mk3

Dark Lord Forever said:


> testing does not mean induction or deployment.





Dark Lord Forever said:


> testing does not mean induction or deployment.




Learn what sfc is. They don't do development testing.


----------



## Dark Lord Forever

gslv mk3 said:


> Learn what sfc is. They don't do development testing.


they might be doing tech evaluation. but that doesn't mean agni 4 is roming on indian rails.



gslv mk3 said:


> Learn what sfc is. They don't do development testing.


also from what i have heard agni 4 was a big fail so they had to go back to agni 3 design for agni 5.

they try to make marv with agni 4 and they failed. now this is hard truth.


----------



## gslv mk3

Dark Lord Forever said:


> they might be doing tech evaluation







Dark Lord Forever said:


> also from what i have heard agni 4 was a big fail so they had to go back to agni 3 design for agni 5.



Really? Now where did you hear that?

Agni III was the TD for Agni V. Agni IV is a derivative of older Agni II with the 1.3m dia motor.


----------



## X_Killer

Dark Lord Forever said:


> testing does not mean induction or deployment.


Do you ever heard about *user trials ?*
SFC generally did user trials to checks its capabilities on regular basis.



Dark Lord Forever said:


> also from what i have heard agni 4 was a big fail so they had to go back to agni 3 design for agni 5.


I can't do anything if you have hearing issues, you should consult some E&T specialist if pakistan have some.
by the way AGNI 5 has nothing to do with AGNI-4 , A5 is an improved and extended tech version of A3. similarly A4 is big bro of A2. Check out your figures buddy.

NOTE: why are you using Indian flag , Don't you love your country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Lord Forever

X_Killer said:


> Do you ever heard about *user trials ?*
> SFC generally did user trials to checks its capabilities on regular basis.


more hot air.  lean meaning of word deployment.



X_Killer said:


> I can't do anything if you have hearing issues, you should consult some E&T specialist if pakistan have some.
> by the way AGNI 5 has nothing to do with AGNI-4 , A5 is an improved and extended tech version of A3. similarly A4 is big bro of A2. Check out your figures buddy.


this is what i said to roket boy. @gslv mk3 but roket boy has problem understanding english. you too look like have problem with english. now let me tell you too. agni 6 is modified agni 5 which is modified agni 3. 

@gslv mk3 roket boy wanted agni 6 to be based on agni 4. lol  lol roket boy logic.



X_Killer said:


> NOTE: why are you using Indian flag , Don't you love your country?


i love my country india. because i am patriot indian 100%.



gslv mk3 said:


> Agni III was the TD for Agni V. Agni IV is a derivative of older Agni II with the 1.3m dia motor.


yes i know roket boy. this is why i took your class.


----------



## amardeep mishra

شاھین میزایل said:


> I know K-5 is going to be 2 meter rocket...when India has a Submarine capable of having a 2.2 meter wide gaping hole in the pressure hull.
> 
> For now India is just improving in K-4 and the motor tested was for K-4 not K-5, hence smaller Dia.


Hi!
I do not think it is a K-4 motor because the motor on the load cell appeared to be a 2m dia rocket. Also the development work on K-4 is long over and it is undergoing user-trials. They test only new or under development motors on a load cell, and since the develoment work on K-4 is over, it is nothing but a K-5 rocket motor under static trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Dark Lord Forever said:


> this is what i said to roket boy. @gslv mk3 but roket boy has problem understanding english. you too look like have problem with english. now let me tell you too. agni 6 is modified agni 5 which is modified agni 3.
> 
> @gslv mk3 roket boy wanted agni 6 to be based on agni 4. lol  lol roket boy logic.


I clearly said Agni V not IV. It's not my fault that you can't read. Post #251 on that thread.



gslv mk3 said:


> *Agni VI is a derivative of Agni V.* Google it, there is a presentation given by Dr. Saraswat on the same.


----------



## Safriz

amardeep mishra said:


> Hi!
> I do not think it is a K-4 motor because the* motor on the load cell appeared to be a 2m dia rocket. *Also the development work on K-4 is long over and it is undergoing user-trials. They test only new or under development motors on a load cell, and since the develoment work on K-4 is over, it is nothing but a K-5 rocket motor under static trials.


Try again.
Count pixels in width and then in the length and by ratio proportion see if its possibly 2 meter Dia?


----------



## Gessler

gslv mk3 said:


> I clearly said Agni V not IV. It's not my fault that you can't read. Post #251 on that thread.



He probably doesn't understand Roman numerals...probably thinks IV is 6.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
15-September, 2017 17:19 IST
*Successful Development Trials of Astra Missile *

The final Development Flight Trials of Astra - Beyond Visual Range Air to Air Missile (BVRAAM) were successfully conducted over the Bay of Bengal, Off the Coast of Chandipur, Odisha during 11-14 Sep 2017. A total of seven trials were conducted against Pilotless Target Aircrafts (PTA) successfully.

The missions included engagement of target at very long range, engagement of high manoeuvring target at medium range and multiple launches of missiles in salvo to engage multiple targets. All the sub-systems including the indigenous RF Seeker performed accurately, meeting all the mission parameters and objectives. Two missiles were also launched in the combat configuration with warhead and the targets were neutralized.

This effort for building a state-of-the-art BVRAAM by Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), together with Indian Air Force (IAF) has completed the development phase of the weapon system successfully. Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) has played a role in modifying the aircraft for weapon integration. More than 50 public and private industries have contributed in building the Astra weapon system. Dr S. Venugopal, Programme Director led the launch operations and flight trials along with the teams from multiple organisations.

The Defence Minister Smt Nirmala Sitharaman congratulated DRDO, IAF Air Force, Defence Public Sector Undertaking (DPSU) and industries for the successful trials of ASRTA Missile. Chairman DRDO and Secretary Department of Defence (R&D) Dr S. Christopher congratulated the ‘Team Astra” (DRDO, IAF, DPSU & Industries) for developing and flight testing such a formidable class of weapon system. Director General, Missiles and Strategic Systems Dr G. Satheesh Reddy, said the technologies developed under the programme will be the building blocks for development of more variants of Air-to-Air and Surface-to-Air Missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranadd

K6 and A6 ICBM, range 8000-10000, tests in 2018. Expect range to be reported very less like the A5.

K6 is rumored to be MIRV. Since A6 and K6 are parallel projects expecting both to be MIRV. 

6 to 8 months out for the test if current political scenarios hold. If anyone comes for peace talks, this will be pushed farther.

Source based news posted in the other forum.

*Also, forgot that SFC is a development authority that does development tests. TIL. What a moron!.*


----------



## Papa Dragon

*Astra Air-to-Air Missile is a major indigenous success for India*

On Friday, the defence ministry announced the successful development of the most challenging missile India has developed so far – the Astra. Fired from a fighter aircraft travelling at over 1,000 kilometres per hour, the Astra destroys an enemy fighter 65-70 kilometres away.

According to the ministry, the latest round of trials conducted off the Odisha coast on September 11-14 saw seven Astra missiles fired from a Sukhoi-30MKI fighter at pilotless aircraft that were designated as targets. All seven Astras hit their targets.

This round of tests “has completed the development phase of the [Astra] weapon system successfully”, stated a defence ministry release on Friday.

Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman congratulated the Defence R&D Organisation (DRDO), which developed the Astra; Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL), which integrated the Astra onto the Su-30MKI fighter; and over 50 private firms that participated in building the missile.

The Astra – designated a “beyond visual range air-to-air missile”, or BVRAAM – involves radically different technology challenges compared to ballistic and tactical missiles. For one, a typical Astra engagement has both the launcher and the target moving at speeds in excess of 1,000 kilometres per hour.

Fired from a pylon on the wing of a Su-30MKI fighter, the Astra’s smokeless propellant quickly accelerates it to about 4,000 kilometres per hour, as it screams towards its target. The Su-30MKI tracks the target continuously on its radar, and steers the missile towards it over a data link. About 15 kilometres from the target, the Astra’s on-board radio seeker locks onto the target; now, it no longer needs guidance from the Su-30MKI. When it reaches a few metres from the enemy fighter, the Astra warhead is detonated by a “radio proximity fuze”, spraying the target with shrapnel and shooting it down.

Only a handful of missile builders – in the USA, Russia, Europe and China – have mastered the technologies that go into air-to-air missiles. India is now joining that elite group.

Ultimately, a fighter aircraft is only as good in combat as the missiles it carries. An aircraft can close in with an enemy fighter and position itself dominatingly. But, eventually, an air-to-air missile must shoot the enemy down.

The Astra is fired from the Russian Vympel launcher – a rail under a fighter aircraft’s wing from which the missile hangs, and is launched. The Vympel launcher is integrated with all four of India’s current generation fighters — the Su-30MKI, MiG-29, Mirage 2000 and the Tejas – allowing the Astra to be fired from all of them.

Astra components that have been developed indigenously include the missile’s propulsion system, its on-board computer, inertial navigation system, the radio proximity fuze, and data link between aircraft and missile.

Even so, the missile’s seeker head – a key component of most tactical missiles – is still imported. This is a key development thrust for the DRDO.

On the drawing board is a longer-range Astra Mark II, intended to shoot down enemy fighters up to 100 kilometres away.

According to the defence ministry, the latest Astra tests included engagement of long-range targets, high-manoeuvring target at medium range and launches of missiles in salvo to engage multiple targets. Two missiles were also launched in the combat configuration with warheads.

With the Indian Air Force operating 600-700 fighter aircraft, there will be a need for several thousand Astra missiles. With air-to-air missiles costing in the region of $2 million each, the Astra will provide major business opportunities to Indian firms.

http://www.defencenews.in/article/Astra-Air-to-Air-Missile-is-major-indigenous-success-323717


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Su launching a Astra BVR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

According to a statement issued by BDL, the contract was signed for production, deliveries and product support of MRSAM system for the Indian Army.

PTI|
Updated: Sep 25, 2017, 05.55 PM IST

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


HYDERABAD: Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL), a defence PSU today said it signed contract with Research Centre Imarat (RCI) for supply of Medium Range Surface-to- Air Missiles (MRSAM) to Indian Army.

According to a statement issued by BDL, the contract was signed for production, deliveries and product support of MRSAM system for the Indian Army, it said

Directors and senior officials from BDL and senior scientists from Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) were present on the occasion, it added.


----------



## #hydra#

How a missile or bomb on aircrafts getting released? I mean they all are attached with pylons ( I don't know how it sticks to pylons also),once the pilot press the trigger or release button how it got detached from pylons?
@Oscar @Abingdonboy @Imran Khan


----------



## Imran Khan

#hydra# said:


> How a missile or bomb on aircrafts getting released? I mean they all are attached with pylons ( I don't know how it sticks to pylons also),once the pilot press the trigger or release button how it got detached from pylons?
> @Oscar @Abingdonboy @Imran Khan


i am not expert but as my little brain know there are two ways 
free fall bombs or guieded bombs were tighted with hard point and released 
and missiles attached and button pressed to be activated and realesed on rail .
you can seer rail and in center a connection for launch 













bombs hadpont they load the bomb and tight these screw to push down bomb while released and drop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

#hydra# said:


> How a missile or bomb on aircrafts getting released? I mean they all are attached with pylons ( I don't know how it sticks to pylons also),once the pilot press the trigger or release button how it got detached from pylons?
> @Oscar @Abingdonboy @Imran Khan


Pylons either operate on a rail or hook type

In bith cases, the trigger releases any hook,clasp or otherwise holding the weapon on- in the case of rails- the missile is free to slide away.

The trigger also sends any signals to activate the weapon for its launch guidance and other functions designed for it post aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Sky is the limit for cruise missile*
*Given the many merits of cruise missiles, the test-firing of BrahMos-A must adhere to the timeline announced as it will open up avenues for India to acquire state-of-the-art technologies*

*The supersonic BrahMos cruise missile air launch version (BrahMos-A) will be test-firing by the end of this year.* This was disclosed by the Air Force chief, Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa at the customary media interaction on October 5 to mark the Air Force Day.

With this test being successful, the air launch version would enter the Air Force, completing the trio of the anti-ship version with the Navy and the land-attack version with the Army. It is important that this test, preparations for which have been made since 2012, be held on time as it would initiate induction of technologies critical for cruise missiles, which would be the game-changers for deterrence and war-fighting.

*A single BrahMos-A fired from the Su-30MKI aircraft will witness a 300kg warhead going at speed of 2.8 Mach, hitting a Naval target (an abandoned ship) at 400km range with pin-point accuracy (zero Circular Error Probability, or CEP) with the radars of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) recording the entire event. It could be argued that what is the big deal if the Su-30MKI flying close to Mach 2 speed with a range of 3000km and payload carrying capacity of 8,000kg (eight tonne) is used to throw a single BrahMos-A missile onto the sea-target? The big deal would be that with zero accuracy error, BrahMos-A would provide excellent stand-off maritime strike capability and lethality when launched from air close to Andamans and Nicobar Islands (where India has the Andaman and Nicobar Command) to cover the Strait of Malacca, the key choke point that connects the Western Pacific with the Indian Ocean. India, thus, would have acquired the capability to both seek (through its P-8I aircraft) and kill hostile vessels entering what it considers its backyard where the Indian Navy is the net security provider.*

Moreover, this would be just the beginning. The next step would be simultaneous work on three fronts: *Equipping 40 Su-30MKI with this capability; miniaturisation of BrahMos-A to BrahMos-NG (Next Generation), work on which has begun with Russia and is expected to be accomplished by 2021; and indigenisation of two key technologies — propulsion and seeker *— which will have a wider application in the sub-sonic Nirbhay cruise missile, which being built by the DRDO, is at present, not much of a success. 

The radar, seeker and propulsion technologies of BrahMos-A come from Russia. It uses a mono-pulse X-band Imaging Synthetic Aperture Radar which is better than the Terrain Contour Matching (TERCOM) radar used in cruise missiles the world over. All cruise missiles flying at sub-sonic (less than sound) speeds are designed to be terrain-hugging since they are required to evade enemy radars by flying low over large distances. Given this, they have TERCOM, which continuously maps the terrain and matches it with its own stored data to reach the target.

Since BrahMos is the only cruise missile with super-sonic (more than sound) speed, it travels at about 16km above sea-level. It uses this special radar which gets its updates from the GPS/Russian Global Navigation Satellite System or GLONASS and flies across many way-points (where the flight changes its path instead of the traditional trajectory which can be monitored) to evade enemy radars. Because of this peculiarity, and the super-sonic speed, BrahMos is impossible to be intercepted.

The BrahMos seeker — seeker SGH — is made by the Russian company, Granite Joint Stock Company. It has the capability for accurate terminal guidance, where the seeker takes over from the GPS supported radar to hit the target. The DRDO is developing an indigenous seeker, which involves numerous domestic companies, especially Data Pattern and ECIL. Once done, the seeker will be an Indian IPR design which can freely be used in other applications. It is for this reason that the *DRDO did not take up the European MBDA company’s offer for transfer of seeker technology as part of the, now abandoned, joint-development and production Maitri short-range surface to air missile programme.*

The BrahMos propulsion involves two-stage motor, of which the booster is the first stage and the ramjet engine (much better than turbojet technology) being the other one. In order to reduce the weight of the BrahMos-A by 500kg as compared with the Navy and Army version of BrahMos, the booster size has been reduced with the ramjet engine remaining the same weight. This has been done since BrahMos-A fired from the Su-30MKI will already be at an altitude that does not require much boost to enter the cruise phase powered by the ramjet engine.

The challenge, however, will be in the miniaturisation of BrahMos-A so that three missiles — BrahMos NG — instead of the present single missile on the Su-30MKI can be loaded. This will require a new ramjet engine, work on which is underway with Russia. In terms of war-fighting, Su-30MKI armed with three BrahMos-NG will enhance the Air Force’s mission options.

This is not all. Once India gets its propulsion and especially the seeker, it will be a big boost to the other DRDO programme — the sub-sonic Nirbhay cruise missile. This missile has had four tests, out of which three were unsuccessful and the results of the fourth were not disclosed. The Nirbhay is claimed to have 1,000km range with a turbofan engine. Turbofan engines consume much less fuel than turbojets of equivalent size; hence are more complex system and extremely expensive. Accordingly, turbofan engines are considered suitable for long-range cruise missiles with ranges between 600km to 2,000km. At present, only a few countries have mastered the turbofan propulsion technology. Interestingly, China is amongst them and Pakistan’s Babur cruise missile uses Chinese technology.

In fact, the Nirbhay programme was started to meet the challenge from the sub-sonic Babur missile. A few turbo-fan engines were procured from Russia. However, when the DRDO openly boasted about Nirbhay having capability to carry nuclear warheads, Russia stopped supply of engine. This came as a blessing in disguise as the DRDO was compelled to work on an indigenous engine with Russian help. According to sources, this project is moving satisfactorily and once India develops its own seeker there will be a commonality of seeker between three missiles - BrahMos, Nirbhay and even the Russian 3M14 Club with the Indian Navy.

To place in the global perspective, cruise missiles are the weapon of choice rather than the ballistic missiles because they are less expensive; are easier to design, develop, procure, maintain and operate; have wider applications in conventional warfare, including in unmanned aerial vehicles; and have fewer technology restriction, especially so since India is a member of the Missile Technology Control Regime since 2016. Given all this, the test-firing of BrahMos-A should not be delayed since it opens up avenues for India to acquire state-of-the-art technologies.
http://www.dailypioneer.com/columnists/oped/sky-is-the-limit-for-cruise-missile.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

New Delhi: Land-attack version of Brahmos supersonic cruise missile being successfully test-fired by the Navy in the Bay of Bengal on Friday. PTI Photo (PTI4_21_2017_000193B) | Photo Credit: PTI

http://www.thehindu.com/business/lt...ssile-plant/article19934178.ece?homepage=true
CHENNAI, October 27, 2017 22:16 IST
Updated: October 27, 2017 22:17 IST


* Firm to take a call based on incentives offered by the States *

Larsen & Toubro Ltd., is eyeing Tamil Nadu, Maharashtra and Gujarat for its ₹500 crore missile and missile systems plant, said a senior executive.

“We are looking at Tamil Nadu, Maharashtra and even Gujarat,” said Jayant D. Patil, member of the board and whole time director (Defence Business). The location would be finalised based on the incentives offered by these state governments, he added.

The missile and missile systems plant is being formed in a joint venture with MBDA, a French company. The new joint venture company, L&T MBDA Missile Systems Ltd., will have an equity stake of 51:49.

Besides, L&T, in partnership with South Korean firm Hanwha, would be setting up a battle tank plant at Hazira in Gujarat. This will cost more than ₹500 crore. The project is going ahead as per schedule, Mr. Patil said.

*Wind tunnel facility*

On construction of a ₹250-crore wind tunnel facility for DRDO, he said: “Earlier, we had constructed a wind tunnel for ISRO and this is a repeat order. We have done half of it. The remaining portion will be completed in about 18 months.” 

According to Mr. Patil, L&T has an order book of ₹2,300 crore to ₹2,400 crore, including an export order of $100 million from Vietnam, for delivery of high speed interceptor boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

'Nirbhay', developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation, was successfully test fired by India on October 17, 2014. File | Photo Credit: PTI





http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...rbhay-set-for-fifth-trial/article19987030.ece

India’s indigenous subsonic cruise missile, Nirbhay, which failed its last test in December 2016, is ready for its fifth trial, DRDO chief S. Christopher said on Sunday.

“We are planning to have one probable trial (of the missile) next week,” Mr. Christopher said on the sidelines of a three-day international conference Fipsphysiocon-2017, organised by the *Defence *Institute of Physiology and Allied Sciences.

The DRDO chief said the glitches that led to failure in its fourth trial in December 2016 have been removed. Nirbhay’s December 2016 trial was aborted half-way as the missile changed its targeted course. It had to be destroyed within minutes of taking off amid a threat that the missile could hit land.

The 750-1,000 km-long range missile’s first test on March 12, 2013 failed as it fell after 20 minutes of flight. The second on October 17, 2014 was, however, successful. The third test on October 16, 2015 saw the missile nose-dive after covering 128 km in the Bay of Bengal.

The cruise missile is expected to supplement the Indo-Russian joint venture supersonic cruise missile BrahMos, which can carry warheads up to 290 km. The two-stage missile has a length of six metres, a diameter of 0.52 m, a wing span of 2.7 m, and a launch weight of about 1,500 kg.

With the capability to strike deep into enemy territory, Nirbhay has been designed and developed by the DRDO at it’s aeronautics R&D laboratory ADE (Aeronautical Development Establishment) based in Bengaluru.

The cruise missile is powered by a solid rocket motor booster developed by the Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL) and is guided by a highly advanced inertial navigation system indigenously developed by Research Centre Imarat (RCI).


----------



## ironman

This time, its the turbojet engine for the first time..

http://www.newindianexpress.com/nat...se-missile-ready-for-fifth-trial-1692306.html


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-November, 2017 17:12 IST
*DRDO Conducts Successful Flight Trial of 'NIRBHAY' Sub-Sonic Cruise Missile *

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) achieved yet another feat today with the successful test flight of ‘NIRBHAY’ - India’s first indigenously designed and developed Long Range Sub-Sonic Cruise Missile which can be deployed from multiple platforms. It was successfully test fired from the Integrated Test Range (ITR), Chandipur, Odisha. The missile has the capability to loiter and cruise at 0.7 Mach, at altitudes as low as 100 m. The flight test achieved all the mission objectives completely from lift-off till the final splash, boosting the confidence of all scientists associated with the trial. 

The missile took-off in the programmed manner and all critical operations viz. launch phase, booster deployment, engine start, wing deployment and other operational parameters demonstrated through autonomous way point navigation. The guidance, control and navigation system of the missile is configured around the indigenously designed Ring Laser Gyroscope (RLG) and MEMS based Inertial Navigation System (INS) along with GPS system. The missile majestically cruised for a total time duration of 50 minutes, achieving the range of 647 km. The missile was tracked with the help of ground based radars and other parameters were monitored by indigenous telemetry stations developed by DRDO. 

Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman, hailed the success of DRDO Scientists and complimented them for this inspired achievement. She was optimistic that this successful trial would take India to the select League of Nations for possessing this complex technology and sub-sonic cruise missile capability.

Chairman DRDO and Secretary Department of Defence (R&D), Dr. S Christopher, DG (Aero) Dr. CP Ramanarayanan, Director ADE, RCI , ITR and CEMILAC, along with other senior DRDO scientists and user representatives from Army witnessed the momentous launch and congratulated the team ‘NIRBHAY’ for making DRDO proud for the long awaited achievement.

******


----------



## Hindustani78

A view of the 'NIRBHAY' sub-sonic cruise missile of DRDO, successfully flight tested from the Integrated Test Range (ITR), Chandipur, Odisha on November 07, 2017.


----------



## samy1618




----------



## #hydra#

ironman said:


> This time, its the turbojet engine for the first time..
> 
> http://www.newindianexpress.com/nat...se-missile-ready-for-fifth-trial-1692306.html


Do you know,why we went for less fuel efficient turbojet engine?


----------



## ironman

#hydra# said:


> Do you know,why we went for less fuel efficient turbojet engine?


Because we dnt have any indigenous turbofan ready at this time.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Missile test furthers India's push for Indian Ocean supremacy*
New Delhi draws line at Strait of Malacca as China tests the waters

YUJI KURONUMA, Nikkei staff writer






India's Brahmos supersonic cruise missiles, mounted on a truck, pass by during a full dress rehearsal for the Republic Day parade in New Delhi, India, on Jan. 23, 2006. © Reuters

NEW DELHI -- India's recent test of a supersonic cruise missile is a strategic game-changer in the Indian Ocean, giving New Delhi the ability to hit targets as far away as the Strait of Malacca.

The move continues a military buildup aimed at defending against incursions by an increasingly ambitious China into the Indian Ocean, which New Delhi regards as within its sphere of influence.

The Indian Air Force fired a BrahMos missile from a Sukhoi Su-30MKI fighter Nov. 22 and struck a target in the Bay of Bengal, the weapon's first successful launch from a fighter jet. "The missile followed the desired trajectory before directly hitting the ship target," the Defense Ministry said.

The BrahMos, developed jointly with Russia, has been fired successfully from land- and ship-based systems. The 2.5-ton missile boasts a range exceeding 400km. Capable of traveling nearly triple the speed of sound, it is said to be the world's fastest high-precision cruise missile. The air force will work to make the weapon lighter and faster.

The successful air launch "greatly enhances India's strike capability," a senior Indian defense official told the Nikkei Asian Review. "It would nullify attempts by India's enemies to engage in any kind of adventurism."

"The plan is to have around 40 Sukhoi jets armed with BrahMos missiles," the official said.

Though India has not disclosed where the BrahMos will be deployed, likely sites include the territory of Andaman and Nicobar Islands in the eastern half of the Bay of Bengal, the city of Visakhapatnam on the bay's western edge and the state of Gujarat on the Arabian Sea.

A defense source said the BrahMos can reach anywhere in the Indian Ocean. "The Strait of Malacca also is covered in its range if the missile is fired from Andaman and Nicobar Islands," the source added.

*Stronger deterrent*

The Strait of Malacca, though far from Indian territory, stirs anxiety in New Delhi based on forays by Chinese vessels in recent years.





A Chinese submarine was confirmed to be in the Indian Ocean for about three months between late 2013 and early 2014, and again for a similar length of time in the latter half of 2014. Chinese subs have docked in Sri Lanka, a stone's throw from India itself. And multiple Chinese vessels, including a submarine, were spotted in the Indian Ocean this summer during a military standoff between the two countries over a border dispute.

India increasingly views the Strait of Malacca, a potential entry point for these ships, as a key line of defense in any conflict.

India's navy also intends to reinforce control of the Indian Ocean with the Vikrant -- the country's first domestically built aircraft carrier -- which the Defense Ministry expects to be completed in the next few years. The navy plans to form two carrier strike groups, centered on the Vikrant and an existing carrier, enabling it to operate on two fronts: against both China and Pakistan.

India ranked fifth in defense spending last year at $55.9 billion, data from the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute shows. This totals just over one-quarter of second-ranked China's $215.1 billion budget. But Prime Minister Narendra Modi's government boosted defense spending by 9% for a second straight year in fiscal 2017, compared with China's 7% increase, with New Delhi focusing on the air force as well as research and development.

India's maritime military buildup could benefit the Indo-Pacific strategy it is pursuing with Japan, the U.S. and Australia as a check on China. But with Washington and New Delhi still at odds on some issues, the benefits could take time to manifest.

*Not quite united*

Diplomats from the four democracies met Nov. 12 on the sidelines of regional summits in Manila to discuss cooperation toward a "free and open Indo-Pacific," including freedom of navigation and maritime security in the Indian and Pacific oceans -- the first such quadrilateral talks in a decade.

The Strait of Malacca also is covered in its range if the missile is fired from Andaman and Nicobar Islands
A source at India's defense ministry
But the statements released by each country after the meeting show that their interests may not be fully aligned. Srikanth Kondapalli, a professor of Chinese studies at Jawaharlal Nehru University, noted that the statements from Washington, Tokyo and Canberra largely matched on nine main points, such as a rules-based order as well as North Korea and proliferation. But New Delhi avoided three of these, including maritime security, he said.

"There are some discussions going on regarding these topics," Kondapalli said. "There are reservations and internal debates, like for maritime security." He cited friction over "what to sell and what not to sell" to countries involved in South China Sea territorial disputes.

"The U.S. proposes harmony and coordination" among the four nations, Kondapalli said. "But India says, 'We are a big country, and we have our own views on this.'"

The BrahMos could become a source of such discord. India, eyeing security cooperation with Vietnam on the eastern edge of the Indian Ocean, reportedly plans to sell BrahMos missiles to the country. "That would possibly be viewed in a negative way" by Washington because it could "disturb the U.S. calculation" on regional security, the professor said.

And Washington's recent inward turn fuels skepticism in New Delhi about its would-be U.S. partner. Though the two nations are ostensibly on the same page regarding the quadrilateral partnership, India plans to prioritize its own Indian Ocean strategy of reinforcing its military presence, participating in the Indo-Pacific framework only as an extension of that.
https://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Ec...thers-India-s-push-for-Indian-Ocean-supremacy


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-December, 2017 19:40 IST
*Successful Launch of Akash Missile *

The Surface to Air Missile AKASH with indigenous radio frequency seeker against target Banshee, has been successfully launched from the Launch Complex-III at ITR Chandipur today at 1338 hrs. The Radars, telemetry and electro-optical systems along the coast have tracked and monitored all the health parameters of the missile. The launch operations were witnessed by Director General (Missiles), DRDO and Scientific Adviser to Raksha Mantri (SA to RM) Dr. G Satheesh Reddy; Director DRDL, Shri MSR Prasad; Program Director, Shri G Chandra Mouli; Director ITR, Dr. BK Das and other top DRDO scientists.

SA to RM congratulated all the DRDO scientists and Armed Forces for this success.

This missile is being inducted into Army as Short Range Surface to Air Missile (SRSAM). This is the first Surface to Air Missile with indigenous seeker that has been test fired. With this success, India has achieved the capability of making any type of Surface to Air Missile.






http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/na...ir-missile-successfully-testfired/508635.html
Balasore (Odisha), December 5 

India on Tuesday successfully test-fired Akash its supersonic surface-to-air missile with indigenous radio frequency seeker from a test range in Odisha, officials said. The state-of-the-art indigenous missile targeting an UAV 'Banshee', was fired from the launch complex-III of the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur near here this afternoon.

"The radars, telemetry and electro-optical systems along the coast have tracked and monitored all the health parameters of the missile," an official statement said. The supersonic missile is the first surface-to-air missile with indigenous seeker to be test fired and is being inducted into the Army as short range surface to air missile. 

With the successful test firing, India has achieved the capability of making any type of surface-to-air missile, defence sources said. Akash has a strike range of about 25 km and carries a 55-kg fragmentation warhead that is triggered by proximity fuse. It is an all-weather area air defence weapon system for defending vulnerable areas against medium range air targets penetrating from low, medium and high altitudes. 

Developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), the Akash missile system has the capability to neutralise aerial targets like fighter jets, cruise missiles and air-to-surface missiles as well as ballistic missiles. The system is designed to neutralise multiple aerial targets attacking from several directions simultaneously. 

The system is autonomous and its operation is fully automated. There is flexibility in deployment, they said. It uses state-of-the-art integral ram jet rocket propulsion system and the onboard digital autopilot ensures stability and control. Electro-pneumatic servo actuation system controls cruciform wings for agile response and thermal batteries provide onboard power supply.

The radio proximity fuse has advanced signal processing features. Together with the pre-fragmented warhead and safety arming mechanism, a high kill probability of manoeuvring targets is assured.

The launch operations were witnessed by Director General (Missiles) of DRDO and Scientific Adviser to the defence minister G Satheesh Reddy and other senior officials of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). Reddy congratulated all the DRDO scientists and Armed Forces for the successful test firing of Akash, the statement said. — PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

Tessy Thomas receiving the Dr. Pinnamaneni and Smt Seethadevi Foundation Award in Vijayawada on Saturday. | Photo Credit: CH_VIJAYA BHASKAR

VIJAYAWADA, December 16, 2017 23:43 IST
Updated: December 16, 2017 23:43 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...sile-woman-receives-award/article21824091.ece


* Advises students to draw inspiration from Abdul Kalam at a college here *
‘Missile Woman of India’ and Director of Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL) Tessy Thomas was presented the Dr Pinnamaneni and Smt. Seethadevi Foundation award here on Saturday. Foundation Managing Trustee C Nageswara Rao and trust member and daughter of Pinnamaneni Venkateswara Rao after whom the awarded is named, Ch Sudha, presented the award.

The Missile Woman now shares the award with distinguished scientists like A.P.J.Abdul Kalam— who was also her mentor, M.S.Swaminathan and Prof C.N.R. Rao.

Prof V Ramalingaswami and Sribhashyam Appalacharyalu were the first to be conferred the award in 1989. The other eminent persons who received the award include V Kurien, Lata Mangeshkar, S.P.Balasubramanyam, R.K Laxman, K.J.Jesudas, Karan Singh, B.G.Verghese, Ramanand Sagar, Sudha Murty, E.Sreedharan, Zakir Hussain, Y.V.Reddy and Changati Koteswara Rao.

The Gramapragathi Puraskaram was presented to the Swacha Sundara Challapalli Udyamam represented by doctor couple D R K Prasad and Padmavati.

Earlier the Missile woman spoke to the students of the V.R. Siddhartha Engineering College, Kanuru.

She asked the students to ensure a strong hold on the basics of engineering, mathematics and physics to be successful in any area.

Sharing her experiences of working along with former President A.P.J. Abdul Kalam on the missile technologies, she urged the students to take Abdul Kalam as their role model and work hard for the overall growth of the nation.

She stressed on the need to be skilful in the latest technologies such as cloud computing, big data analytics, Internet of Things and cyber security as there were many opportunities across the nation in both public and private sectors.

*Space technologies*

Students were all charged up after listening to her talk and actively participated in the interaction that primarily centred around missile and space technologies.

President of the Siddhartha Academy N. Venkateswarulu, vice-president C. Nageswara Rao, Principal A.V. Ratna Prasad, CSE HoD V. Srinivasa Rao and heads of other departments M. Suneetha and PVRL Narasimham were present.


----------



## cirr

*Report: Indian Submarine-Launched Ballistic Missile Test Fails*

*https://thediplomat.com/2017/12/report-indian-submarine-launched-ballistic-missile-test-fails/*


----------



## ranadd

cirr said:


> *Report: Indian Submarine-Launched Ballistic Missile Test Fails*
> 
> *https://thediplomat.com/2017/12/report-indian-submarine-launched-ballistic-missile-test-fails/*



Was there any NOTAM for this?.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*K4 SLBM Nose Cap Dome and it's Nose Cap Shell.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frank Martin

*Pre-induction test of 5000-km range Agni-V missile successful*

BHUBANESWAR: India on Thursday successfully conducted pre-induction test of the country’s longest range nuke-capable surface-to-surface ballistic missile Agni-V from a defence base off the Odisha coast.

The most sophisticated and complex 5000-km range weapon system capable of delivering nuclear warhead with high precision was test fired amid China’s concern over India’s inter-continental missile capabilities.

Defence sources said the indigenously built Inter-Continental range Ballistic Missile (ICBM) blasted off from a canister at the Abdul Kalam Island, a part of Integrated Test Range (ITR) at about 9.50 am.

The entire mission team celebrated the moment as the missile pierced into the sky, spewing thick yellow and white smoke.

"The test was highly successful as Agni-V demonstrated the maturity, repeatability and robustness of the system, paving the way for initiation of its production and subsequent induction," said a defence official over phone from New Delhi.

A symbol of DRDO’s technological excellence and India’s strength, the missile flew on a predefined path and reached its destination with expected precision.

“We are ready to go further and the system has to get inducted fast. Three consecutive success of the canisterised version of the missile have proved the designs are just perfect and the system is matured. Now the missile is ready for the production,” the official told ‘The New Indian Express’.

The missile, powered by three stage solid rocket motors had in fact a flawless, spectacular launch in auto mode and followed its entire trajectory in textbook manner, dropping the three motors at predefined stages into the Bay of Bengal.

Commanded by the on-board computer with a support of highly accurate ring laser gyro based inertial navigation system, modern micro inertial navigation system (MINS), fully digital control system and
advanced compact avionics, the missile hit the designated target point accurately, meeting all mission objectives.

Three warships – one in midrange and two at the target point tracked the missile and witnessed the final event. All the radars and electro-optical systems monitored the performance parameters of the weapon and displayed information in real time.


All the systems and subsystems of the missile, including the launch system, navigation system, control systems, rocket motors and re-entry mechanism performed well. The re-entry heat shield withstood
temperatures of over 3000 degree centigrade and made the avionics function normally.

As the missile is expected to be inducted in the armed forces soon, personnel of the Strategic Forces Command (SFC) along with its top brass was present during all the operations to get acquainted with the system and trained.

Agni-V is the country’s first intercontinental range ballistic missile which is capable of hitting targets in all
Asian countries and parts of Africa and Europe. The 17-meter long, 2-meter wide, three-stage, solid-fuelled missile can carry a payload of 1.5 tonne and weighs around 50 tonnes.

http://www.newindianexpress.com/nat...-range-agni-v-missile-successful-1757362.html


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-January, 2018 16:27 IST
*Successful Fifth Flight Test of Agni-5 Ballistic Missile *

Long Range Surface-to-Surface Ballistic Missile, Agni-5, was successfully flight tested for its full range today at 0953 hrs from Dr Abdul Kalam Island, Odisha. This was the fifth test of the Missile and the third consecutive one from a canister on a road mobile launcher. All the five missions have been successful.

The flight performance of the missile was tracked and monitored by radars, range stations and tracking systems all through the mission. All objectives of the mission have been successfully met. This successful test of Agni-5 reaffirms the country’s indigenous missile capabilities and further strengthens our credible deterrence.

The launch operations were led by Project Director, Agni-5, Shri G Ramaguru and Programme Director, Agni, Shri MRM Babu. Scientific Adviser to Raksha Mantri and Director General, Missiles and Strategic Systems Dr G Satheesh Reddy witnessed the launch. Directors of Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO) Labs namely ASL, DRDL, ITR, RCI and TBRL reviewed the entire launch operations. Senior officials from the Armed Forces were present on the occasion. Chairman DRDO & Secretary DDR&D Dr S Christopher congratulated Agni-5 team and said that the fifth consecutive successful flight test of Agni-5 is a major boost to country’s defence capabilities.

Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman while inaugurating the Defence Industry Development Meet at Chennai, shared her happiness on the successful flight test of Agni-5. She congratulated DRDO on this successful feat and also lauded the industries who contributed to the manufacture of indigenous technologies that went into the making of the missile.

***





A file photo of Agni 5 missile. | Photo Credit: Sandeep Saxena


* It is the most advanced in the series and has a strike range of over 5,000 km. *
India on Thursday successfully tested Agni-V, validating the long range surface-to-surface ballistic missile’s reliability.

“This was the fifth test of the missile and the third consecutive one from a canister on a road mobile launcher. All the five missions have been successful,” the Defence Ministry said in a statement.

The missile was tested for its full range at 9.53 a.m. from the Dr. Abdul Kalam Island in Odisha. The launch was supervised by project director G. Ramaguru and programme director M.R.M. Babu. The flight performance of the missile was tracked and monitored by radars, range stations and tracking systems all through the mission.

“All objectives of the mission have been successfully met,” the Defence Ministry statement added.

Agni-V, with a range of over 5,000 km, is India’s longest range ballistic missile and can reach most parts of China, making it the mainstay of India’s triad to deliver nuclear weapons.

*Deterrence strength*
The user associate test-flight of the missile has further boosted indigenous missile capabilities and deterrence strength of the country.

Describing the trial as “fully successful,” the sources said, the sophisticated missile travelled for 19 minutes and covered 4,900 km.

Agni-V is the most advanced missile in the Agni series with new technologies incorporated in it in terms of navigation and guidance, warhead and engine.

“The navigation systems, very high accuracy Ring Laser Gyro based Inertial Navigation System (RINS) and the most modern and accurate Micro Navigation System (MINS) had ensured the missile reached the target point within few metres of accuracy. The high speed on-board computer and fault-tolerant software along with robust and reliable bus guided the missile flawlessly,” said an official of the Defence Research and Development Organisation.

The missile is so programmed that after reaching the peak of its trajectory, it will turn towards the Earth to continue its journey towards the intended target with an increased speed due to the attraction of the Earth’s gravitational pull, he said.

Its path is precisely directed by the advanced on-board computer and inertial navigation system, the official added.

*Short preparation time*
The first two successful flights of Agni-V in 2012 and 2013 were in open configuration.

The third, fourth and Thursday’s launch from a canister, integrated with a mobile sophisticated launcher, were in its deliverable configuration that enables launch of the missile with a very short preparation time as compared to an open configuration.

It also has advantages of higher reliability, longer shelf life, less maintenance and enhanced mobility.

_(With PTI inputs)_


----------



## Safriz




----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...d-this-year/story-Ne4Svt9n2H2ecjEfwAbq6H.html
*800-km range BrahMos missile to be tested this year*
*BrahMos variants can be launched from land, air, sea and under water.*
Updated: Jan 20, 2018 09:02 IST 
Hindustan Times, New Delhi




A video grab showing the BrahMos supersonic cruise missile, that was fired successfully for the first time from a Sukhoi-30MKI fighter jet of the Indian Air Force, above the Bay of Bengal in November last year.(PTI FILE PHOTO)



India is laying the groundwork to test a high-range BrahMos supersonic cruise missile, capable of striking targets more than 800 km away, a person familiar with the programme said.

The missile is likely to be tested by the year-end.

India has already extended the range of the three-tonne missile from 290 km to 400 km and successfully test-fired the variant in March 2017. Increasing the missile’s range to 400 km — and now 800 km — became possible after India’s induction into the Missile Technology Control Regime in June 2016.

Prior to that, India was bound by restrictions that limited the range of the missile, which is an Indo-Russian joint venture, to less than 300 km.

“It will be a significant leap forward for the BrahMos project. Air force fighters will be able to attack targets from increased standoff ranges,” said another official tracking the project. 

The Defence Research and Development Organisation had announced in February 2017 that a missile variant with a strike range of 800 km was under development. 

The configuration of the existing missile is being tweaked to enhance its range to 800 km, he said.

BrahMos variants can be launched from land, air, sea and under water. India successfully launched the world’s fastest supersonic cruise missile from a Sukhoi-30 warplane for the first time against a target in the Bay of Bengal in November 2017.

“The Sukhoi has a range of 3,600 km. Arming it with an 800-km range missile will increase its reach tremendously, and even more, considering the option of midair refuelling,” the official said.

The missile’s land and naval variants are already in service. At least two Su-30 squadrons with 20 planes each are likely to be equipped with the air-launch variant BrahMos missile, 500 kg lighter than the land/naval variants.

Two Su-30 jets have been modified by the Nasik division of the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited to carry the 2.5-tonne missile that flies at nearly three times the speed of sound.


----------



## Safriz

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...d-this-year/story-Ne4Svt9n2H2ecjEfwAbq6H.html
> *800-km range BrahMos missile to be tested this year*
> *BrahMos variants can be launched from land, air, sea and under water.*
> Updated: Jan 20, 2018 09:02 IST
> Hindustan Times, New Delhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A video grab showing the BrahMos supersonic cruise missile, that was fired successfully for the first time from a Sukhoi-30MKI fighter jet of the Indian Air Force, above the Bay of Bengal in November last year.(PTI FILE PHOTO)
> 
> 
> 
> India is laying the groundwork to test a high-range BrahMos supersonic cruise missile, capable of striking targets more than 800 km away, a person familiar with the programme said.
> 
> The missile is likely to be tested by the year-end.
> 
> India has already extended the range of the three-tonne missile from 290 km to 400 km and successfully test-fired the variant in March 2017. Increasing the missile’s range to 400 km — and now 800 km — became possible after India’s induction into the Missile Technology Control Regime in June 2016.
> 
> Prior to that, India was bound by restrictions that limited the range of the missile, which is an Indo-Russian joint venture, to less than 300 km.
> 
> “It will be a significant leap forward for the BrahMos project. Air force fighters will be able to attack targets from increased standoff ranges,” said another official tracking the project.
> 
> The Defence Research and Development Organisation had announced in February 2017 that a missile variant with a strike range of 800 km was under development.
> 
> The configuration of the existing missile is being tweaked to enhance its range to 800 km, he said.
> 
> BrahMos variants can be launched from land, air, sea and under water. India successfully launched the world’s fastest supersonic cruise missile from a Sukhoi-30 warplane for the first time against a target in the Bay of Bengal in November 2017.
> 
> “The Sukhoi has a range of 3,600 km. Arming it with an 800-km range missile will increase its reach tremendously, and even more, considering the option of midair refuelling,” the official said.
> 
> The missile’s land and naval variants are already in service. At least two Su-30 squadrons with 20 planes each are likely to be equipped with the air-launch variant BrahMos missile, 500 kg lighter than the land/naval variants.
> 
> Two Su-30 jets have been modified by the Nasik division of the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited to carry the 2.5-tonne missile that flies at nearly three times the speed of sound.


Some Indian journalist has comprehension issues,he or she read 6 as 8 
Current form of Brahmos cannot go above 600 Km. Period.


----------



## Hindustani78

Posted at: Feb 6, 2018, 11:08 AM;
last updated: Feb 6, 2018, 11:08 AM (IST)
*India test fires nuclear-capable Agni-I missile off Odisha coast*

*



*
*It was 18th version of Agni-I, which could achieve all parameters within the stipulated time period, said defence sources. File photo*

*http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/na...e-agni-i-missile-off-odisha-coast/539579.html*
*Bhubaneswar, February 6 *

India on Tuesday test-fired its indigenously developed nuclear capable Agni-I ballistic missile as part of a user trial by the Army from a test range off the Odisha coast. 

The Strategic Forces Command of the Army conducted the user trial of the 700 km range missile from launch pad-4 of the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Abdul Kalam Island in Balasore.


It was 18th version of Agni-I, which could achieve all parameters within the stipulated time period, said defence sources. The missile was inducted into service in 2004, sources said. 

The surface-to-surface, single-stage missile, powered by solid propellants, was launched as part of a regular training exercise by the armed forces, said the defence sources.

The trial reconfirms the Army’s readiness to fire it at short notice, sources added. The Agni-I missile has a specialised navigation system which ensures it reaches the target with a high degree of accuracy and precision. 

It has proved its excellent performance in terms of range and accuracy. 

The 15-metre-long Agni-I weighing 12 tonne can carry payloads up to 1,000 kg. The last trial was successfully conducted on November 22, 2016, from the same base. IANS

*************






The 15-metre-long Agni-I weighing 12 tonne can carry payloads up to 1,000 kg. File photo. 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...uccessfully/article22665930.ece?homepage=true

* It has a specialised navigation system, which ensures it reaches the target with a high degree of accuracy and precision *

India on Tuesday flight-tested the indigenously developed Agni-I ballistic missile that can carry a nuclear payload as part of a user trial by the Army from a test range off the Odisha coast.

The Strategic Forces Command of the Army conducted the user trial of the 700 km range missile from launch pad-4 of the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Abdul Kalam Island in Balasore.

It was 18th version of Agni-I, which could achieve all parameters within the stipulated time period, said *defence *sources.

The missile was inducted into service in 2004, the sources pointed out.

The surface-to-surface, single stage missile, powered by solid propellants, was launched as part of a regular training exercise by the armed forces, said the sources. The trial reconfirmed the Army’s readiness to fire it at short notice.

The missile has a specialised navigation system, which ensures it reaches the target with a high degree of accuracy and precision. It has proved its excellent performance in terms of range and accuracy.

The 15-metre-long Agni-I, weighing 12 tonnes, can carry payloads up to 1,000 kg.

The last trial was successfully conducted on November 22, 2016 from the same base.


----------



## Hindustani78

The missile was randomly chosen from the production stock. File photo
*Balasore (Odisha), February 7
*
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/na...uclear-capable-prithvi-ii-missile/540165.html

India on Wednesday successfully test-fired its indigenously developed nuclear-capable Prithvi-II missile as part of a user trial by the Army from a test range in Odisha, defence sources said.

The trial of the surface-to-surface missile, which has a strike range of 350 km, was carried out from a mobile launcher from launch complex-3 of the Integrated Test Range at Chandipur near here at around 11.35 am, they said.

Describing the trial as a complete success, they said all mission objectives were met during the test launch.

The perfect test launch came after successful trial of Agni-5 on January 18 and Agni-1 missile conducted from Abdul Kalam Island off Odisha coast on Tuesday.


Prithvi-II is capable of carrying 500-1,000 kilogram of warheads and is thrusted by liquid propulsion twin engines.


The state-of-the-art missile uses advanced inertial guidance system with manoeuvring trajectory to hit its target, they said.

The missile was randomly chosen from the production stock and the entire launch activities were carried out by the specially formed Strategic Force Command (SFC) of the Army and monitored by the scientists of Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) as part of training exercise, they said.

“The missile trajectory was tracked by radars, electro- optical tracking systems and telemetry stations by the DRDO along the coast of Odisha,” the sources said.

The downrange teams on board the ship deployed near the designated impact point in the Bay of Bengal monitored the terminal events and splashdown.

In salvo mode, on November 21, 2016, two missiles were successfully test-fired in quick succession from the same base and the last trial was successful on June 2, 2017, from the same base.

Inducted into the Armed forces in 2003, the nine-metre-tall, single-stage liquid-fuelled Prithvi-II is the first missile to have been developed by the DRDO under the Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme (IGMDP), sources said. PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...r-capable-agni-ii-missile/article22804407.ece

India on Tuesday test-fired its medium range nuclear capable Agni-II missile with a strike range of 2,000 km from Abdul Kalam Island off Odisha coast, Defence sources said.

The trial of the surface-to-surface missile was conducted from a mobile launcher at the Launch Complex-4 of the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at around 8.38 am, the sources said.

The Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM) has already been inducted into the services and today’s test was carried out by the Army’s Strategic Forces Command (SFC) with logistic support provided by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), they said.

The 20-m-long Agni-II ballistic missile has a launch weight of 17 tonne and can carry a payload of 1,000 kg over a distance of 2,000 kms.

The state-of-the-art missile, already a part of the country’s arsenal for strategic deterrence, was launched as a training exercise by the armed forces, a DRDO scientist said.

Agni-II, a two-stage missile, equipped with advanced high accuracy navigation system and guided by a unique command and control system was propelled by solid rocket propellant system, he said.

The entire trajectory of the trial was tracked by a battery of sophisticated radars, telemetry observation stations, electro-optic instruments and two naval ships located near the impact point in the down range area of the Bay of Bengal.

Agni-II was developed by the Advanced Systems Laboratory along with other DRDO laboratories and integrated by the Bharat Dynamics Limited, Hyderabad, sources said.

The missile is part of the Agni series of missiles which includes the Agni-I with a 700 km range, Agni-III with a 3,000 km range, Agni-IV and Agni-V both having long range capabilities.

The first proto type of the Agni-II missile was carried out on April 11, 1999 and last launch was a user’s trial on May 4, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Press Trust of India, Balasore (Odisha), Feb 23 2018, 16:13 IST




Missile is capable of carrying a payload of 500 kg and hitting both land and sea-based targets, the sources said, adding that its trial was carried out by the Strategic Force Command (SFC) of the defence forces. pti file photo


India today successfully test-fired the nuclear-capable ballistic missile with a strike range of 350 kms from a naval ship off Odisha coast, defence officials said.

The surface-to-surface missile, a naval variant of the indigenously-developed 'Prithvi' missile, was test-fired from the ship positioned near Paradip in the Bay of Bengal at around 10.52 am, the officials said.

Missile is capable of carrying a payload of 500 kg and hitting both land and sea-based targets, the sources said, adding that its trial was carried out by the Strategic Force Command (SFC) of the defence forces.

''The missile launch was part of training exercise by the SFC of Indian Navy,'' one official said.

Describing the test launch as ''a complete success'', the officials said all mission objectives were met during the trial.

''The missile launch and its flight performance were monitored from DRDO telemetry and radar facilities in the Odisha coast,'' they said.

The single-stage, liquid-propelled has already been inducted into the defence services. It is one of the five missiles developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) under the Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme (IGMDP).

The last trial was successfully tested on April 9, 2015, the sources added.


----------



## The Deterrent

It appears that the Indian Strategic Forces Command has recently undertook a (relatively) large scale strategic weapons readiness & training exercise. Back-to-back training launches of Prithvi-II, Agni-I, Agni-II, Prithvi-II (night trial) and Dhanush were conducted within a span of 18 days. All of these systems are pretty much Pakistan-specific in nature. Interestingly, Agni-II was trialed for a reduced range of ~1500km, possibly simulating a operational scenario against the Western neighbor.

The motive of such an activity is uncertain at this moment, nevertheless unprecedented in nature.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
28-February, 2018 19:55 IST
*Successful Flight Test of ATGM NAG *

Anti Tank Guided Missiles (ATGM) NAG were successfully flight-tested today in desert conditions against two tank targets at different ranges and timings. NAG ATGM has been developed by Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and today’s flight tests have once again proved its capability. With this, the developmental trials of the missile have been completed and it is now ready for induction.

Director General (Missiles and Strategic Systems) Dr. G Satheesh Reddy, said that with the successful test flights, the technologies pertaining to ATGM to engage targets in different conditions have been established.

Chairman, DRDO & Secretary, Department of Defence R&D Dr. S Christopher, congratulated the NAG team for the achievement.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-March, 2018 15:01 IST
*Indigenous DRDO Defence Project *

DRDO has designed and developed indigenous Surface-to-Air missile system AKASH and NAG Missile (3rd generation fire & forget Anti-Tank Guided Missile (ATGM)). A project for another ATGM has also been taken up.

In the last two years, five Troops of AKASH were delivered to Indian Army and two Squadrons of AKASH missile systems were delivered to Indian Air Force (IAF). Further, production orders are to be placed by IAF and Army for AKASH missile system. Regarding ‘NAG’ & ‘NAMICA’ initial activities related to Production/Transfer of Technology (ToT) documentation & private/public production partners has been initiated.


As a result of successful development production and induction of AKASH missiles system, Rs.34,500 Cr foreign exchange could be saved by existing production order and many orders are in pipeline from army and IAF. Since, technology of 'NAG’ is indigenous and production will be carried out at Indian Production Agencies, no ToT / Technology Acquisition/huge import is involved. Therefore, there will be huge saving of Foreign Exchange.


This information was given by Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman in a written reply to Shri Amar Singh in Rajya Sabha today.

***


----------



## MimophantSlayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973872298888282113


----------



## Hindustani78

Very short-range air defence system or VSHORAD, in October 2010 for over 5,000 missiles, 258 single launchers and 258 multi-launchers,trials started in 2012. The system should have a maximum range of 6 km and an altitude of 3 km, besides all-weather capability. It will replace the IGLA. Early last year, the Defence Ministry cancelled a second air defence tender for a short-range surface-to-air missile and decided to go for two more regiments of the indigenous Akash systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*India ready to transfer crucial anti-tank missile technology to private industry*

BENGALURU: In line with Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s privatisation in defence sector policy, India is now ready to transfer crucial technology of its third generationanti-tank guided missile (ATGM) ‘Nag’ + to private industry.

The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has already kick-started initial activities relating to Transfer of Technology (ToT) for both ‘Nag’ and ‘Nag Missile Carrier (Namica)’, but public sector units like Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL) are not completely out of the race yet.

A senior DRDO official confirmed to TOI that the agency is preparing documents for the ToT. “The thought process is there and we are working on the nuances,” the official said, speaking on condition of anonymity.

Nag, with a range of about four kilometres, is an all-weather “fire-and-forget” ATGM, while Namica is equipped with retractable armoured launchers. It contains launchers and a guidance package, including thermal imager for target locking.

On whether the industry has the capability to build a complete missile system, the official said that right now the Indian industry is yet to display full capabilities. “But we have had proposals that have come in, and we are discussing variousoptions,” the official said.

*Industry Proposals*

The Society of Indian Defence Manufacturers (SIDM), however, argues that the industry will be able to successfully produce missiles so long as there is commitment from the Ministry of Defence (MoD).

Industries like Baba Kalyani Group, Mahindra, Reliance and L&T have already submitted proposals to the ministry based on an earlierexpression of interest (EoI) and request for information (RFI) for the Arjun tank (BMP-II). However, nothing has moved forward so far, and the industry is now cautiously hopeful.


Col HS Shankar (retd), an executive member of SIDM said: “We have the capability and had expressed interest as part of earlier RFIs and EoIs as you know. The DGMF (Directorate General of Mechanised Forces) and the Army for upgradation of BMP-II (Arjun) earlier had included that industry must produce up-to-date state-of-the-art ground-to-ground missiles. But none of the proposals had got the desired response.”

Shankar further said that the DRDO has already been using several private companies for the development of Nag and that it won’t be a completely new area for the industry.

“From where I see it, I think there will be a combination of public and private participation. The selected private industry may partner with BDL and produce the missile indigenously. But it is a bit premature to speculate anything now,” Shankar added

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...tech-to-pvt-industry/articleshow/63653191.cms
______________________________________________________

*Nirbhay*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982524237104795648


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*Astra on its way to induction.*






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986601311125749760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*BrahMos Quad Launcher*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993038922228920320


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-June, 2018 14:37 IST
Agni-5 missile Successfully Tested 

Agni-5 missile is successfully flight tested today at 0945 hrs from Dr APJ Abdul Kalam Island (Wheeler Island). All the Radars, Electro Optical Tracking Stations and Telemetry Stations tracked the vehicle all through the course of the trajectory. All the mission objectives have been achieved. Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman has congratulated all the DRDO Scientists, Staff, Armed Forces and Industries for the success of A-5 Mission.


----------



## Mrc

It was tested to 3000 km range


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

Mrc said:


> It was tested to 3000 km range


Who said ? It's actual range was 5500km


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Mrc said:


> It was tested to 3000 km range



Actually the parabolic path it travelled was longer than 3,000km.
The 3,000km *distance* was cleared off as per the Navarea warning and even if Agni-5 can travel over 5,000km, DRDO will at least for now, not test it to those ranges.


----------



## Mrc

4GTejasBVR said:


> Who said ? It's actual range was 5500km



Him




cyclops said:


> Actually the parabolic path it travelled was longer than 3,000km.
> The 3,000km *distance* was cleared off as per the Navarea warning and even if Agni-5 can travel over 5,000km, DRDO will at least for now, not test it to those ranges.




So if actual navera warning is 3000 km.... actual test would have been slightly lower than that...

So why it was tested to 2900 km??????


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Mrc said:


> Him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if actual navera warning is 3000 km.... actual test would have been slightly lower than that...
> 
> So why it was tested to 2900 km??????



Already explained, political reasons and what not.


----------



## Mrc

cyclops said:


> Already explained, political reasons and what not.





Why dolphins in ocean don't agree???


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Mrc said:


> Why dolphins in ocean don't agree???



Well your all weather pharends agree.

_*Zhang Zhaozhong, a professor with the People's Liberation Army National Defense University, told the Global Times. -Global Times *

*




* The Agni-V actually has the potential to reach targets *8,000 kilometers* away, but the Indian government had deliberately downplayed the missile's capability in order to avoid causing concern to other countries._

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/705683.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

cyclops said:


> Well your all weather pharends agree.
> 
> _*Zhang Zhaozhong, a professor with the People's Liberation Army National Defense University, told the Global Times. -Global Times *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> * The Agni-V actually has the potential to reach targets *8,000 kilometers* away, but the Indian government had deliberately downplayed the missile's capability in order to avoid causing concern to other countries._
> 
> http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/705683.shtml





To fire an 8000 km missile to 3000 km is feat in it self


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Mrc said:


> To fire an 8000 km missile to 3000 km is feat in it self



Maybe you can shift pakistan 3,001km away, it'll save you.


----------



## Websorber

*India Test Fires Most Advanced Nuclear-Capable ICBM*

https://thediplomat.com/2018/06/india-test-fires-most-advanced-nuclear-capable-icbm/


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*Indigenous CIP radomes for missiles




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lit_soldier

Mrc said:


> To fire an 8000 km missile to 3000 km is feat in it self



It depends on software. Our PSLV can travel to different orbit while only defference is codes. 

In recent interview with RSTV a firmer SFC Generel mentioned Agni 5 has 8000 km range.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Ballistic Missile Interceptor Advanced Area Defence (AAD) flight tested from Abdul Kalam Island, Odisha on August 02, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

03-September, 2018 12:09 IST






As per the regular practice, warnings are uploaded in the air defenses website every day. District wise forecast along with warnings with colour coded alerts are also uploaded and updated thrice daily in the website. Nowcasts for next 3 hours are also issued through SMS to SDMA, SEOC, District collectors using Doppler Radar Data. Weather Forecasts for 5 days and outlook for subsequent two days, which also include heavy rainfall warning and wind warning, are sent through e-mail to Chief Secretary, Addl. Chief Secretary (Revenue & Disaster Management), SDMA, Navy, Special Marine enforcement, Print and electronic media.


----------



## Hindustani78

04-September, 2018 20:58 IST 
*Working status of Radar *


A Radar faced technical issue with the Antenna Servo sub unit and Leakage of pressure inside Wave guide assembly on 2nd August 2018. The normal operations were stalled because of this major issues and RADAR become unserviceable.

As the RADAR is under Annual Maintenance Contract with Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL), A Radar unit immediately informed the issue to the BEL Headquarters. BEL Headquarters deputed their site engineers on 4th August 2018. The engineers rectified the issues by 8th August evening and normal RADAR operation resumed w.e.f 8th August 2018. Again 21 UTC & 22 UTC (Co-ordinated Universal Time) scan on 8th August was interrupted for performance evaluation and checking of RADAR by BEL. During 0430 UTC to 0700 UTC & 1800 UTC to 2300 UTC on 9th, RADAR operation was stopped for performance evaluation and checking by BEL. Thereafter RADAR was on continuous operation. 

DWR Thiruvananthapuram is an inter-departmental service provided by Vikram Sarabhai Space Centre(VSSC), DWR Thiruvananthapuram is being operated during day time only. On all launch day, RADAR will be put in the off mode. Even though on 8th August also DWR Thiruvananthapuram was on operational mode, except during one hour time of 0432 hrs to 0555 hrs UTC, that too due to RF silencing for Rocket launch. From 10th onwards as per request from IMD, the DWR was put on 24X7 operation mode. Thereafter it was on continuous operation till 26th August, when it was put on day time operation. 


DWR products are mainly used for monitoring of weather, for issue of nowcast (Nowcasting is weather forecasting on a very short term period of upto 3 hours).IMD is issuing nowcast at 3 hourly interval uninterruptedly based on alternate atmospheric surveillance systems during the breakdown period of RADAR also. Nowcast for next 3 hours is being issued through SMS to SDMA, SEOC, District collectors. All weather warnings including nowcast are uploaded in the local website (www.imdtvm.gov.in) on routine basis.



*****


----------



## MimophantSlayer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
20-September, 2018 17:55 IST
*Successful Flight Test of Prahar *

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) successfully flight tested the indigenously developed surface-to-surface tactical missile ‘Prahar’, from Launch Complex-III, ITR, Balasore, today. Range stations and electro optical systems tracked the missile throughout its flight. ‘Prahar’ is a contemporary weapon system capable of carrying multiple types of warheads and neutralizing a wide variety of targets.

Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman congratulated DRDO, Army, Industries and other team members for the successful mission and said “indigenously developed Prahar will further strengthen our defence capabilities.”

Chief of the Army Staff General Bipin Rawat, Secretary, Department of Defence R&D and Chairman DRDO Dr G. Satheesh Reddy witnessed the launch and complimented all the team members.


----------



## Hindustani78

ASTRA, the indigenously developed Beyond Visual Range Air-to-Air Missile (BVRAAM), successfully test fired by the Indian Air Force from Su-30 aircraft, from Air Force Station, Kalaikunda on September 26, 2018.


----------



## MimophantSlayer




----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057410570373160960


----------



## MimophantSlayer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*Rudra M-II ASM*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093882713529073665Made my day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Lord Of Gondor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093882713529073665Made my day!


Good achievement 
Some technical details will be appreciated


----------



## Republic

Lord Of Gondor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093882713529073665Made my day!


Nice break through. Congratulations to all involved.


----------



## Safriz

Some are speculating on twitter that India is developing a new third stage for Agni-V.
But looking at the tiny size of the third stage , the length of its cable runner, how much difference a new third stage will make?






And here it is, as of 4th of March 2020.


----------



## MirageBlue

VL-SRSAM (Vertical Launched- Short Range SAM) tested for the Indian Navy. This is based on a VL Astra missile, with thrust vector controls. Hope to see it ordered by the IAF and IA as well. Canisterised, will be very mobile and with this there is no need for NASAMS. Can supplement the SpyDer batteries that use the Python V and Derby missiles.

Twitter link








> Indigenously designed & developed Vertical Launch Short Range Surface to Air Missile (VL-SRSAM) by DRDO for Indian Navy has undergone two successful launches today. The missile is capable of neutralizing various aerial threats at close ranges.


More details on the VL-SRSAM testing by DRDO

DRDO Press Release



> Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO) conducted two successful launches of Vertical Launch Short Range Surface to Air Missile (VL-SRSAM).
> 
> The launches were carried out today from a static vertical launcher from Integrated Test Range (ITR), Chandipur off the coast of Odisha. Indigenously designed and developed by DRDO for Indian Navy, VL-SRSAM is meant for neutralizing various aerial threats at close ranges including sea-skimming targets. The current launches were carried out for demonstration of vertical launch capability as part of its maiden launch campaign. On both occasions, the missiles intercepted the simulated targets with pinpoint accuracy. The missiles were tested for minimum and maximum range. VL-SRSAM with Weapon Control System (WCS) were deployed during the trials.
> 
> The launches were monitored by senior scientists from various DRDO labs involved in the design and development of the system such as DRDL, RCI, Hyderabad and R&D Engineers, Pune.
> 
> During the test launches, flight path and vehicle performance parameters were monitored using flight data, captured by various Range instruments such as Radar, EOTS and Telemetry systems deployed by ITR, Chandipur.
> 
> The present trials have proved the effectiveness of the weapon system and few more trials will be conducted shortly before deployment on Indian Naval ships. Once deployed, the VL-SRSAM system will prove to be a force multiplier for the Indian Navy.
> 
> Raksha Mantri Shri Rajnath Singh congratulated DRDO on the successful trials. Dr G Satheesh Reddy, Secretary DD R&D & Chairman DRDO congratulated the teams involved in successful flight test of VL-SRSAM Missile System.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Philippines signs agreement with India for world's fastest supersonic missiles



> MANILA (PHILIPPINE DAILY INQUIRER/ASIA NEWS NETWORK) - The Philippines and India have signed an agreement for a potential supply of BrahMos cruise missiles, a product of collaboration by India and Russia, which the Philippine government hopes would boost coastal defence.
> 
> Philippine Defence Undersecretary Raymund Elefante and Indian Ambassador Shambu Kumaran signed an implementing agreement on Tuesday (March 2) at Camp Aguinaldo, headquarters of the Armed Forces of the Philippines, according to the Philippine Department of National Defence on Facebook.
> 
> The agreement involved the procurement of defence material and equipment by the Philippines from India, an emerging superpower rival of China in Asia.
> 
> "We are buying the BrahMos missiles," said Philippine Defence Secretary Delfin Lorenzana, who witnessed the signing ceremony. He did not provide details of the procurement plan yet.
> 
> BrahMos are medium-range supersonic (faster than the speed of sound) missiles that can be launched from submarines, ships, planes or land. It is considered to be the fastest supersonic missile in the world.
> 
> Mr Lorenzana said the agreement served as guide for the Philippines and India on "policies and procedures in the defence procurement". It also served as a "legal framework for the procurement under the government-to-government modality", Mr Lorenzana added.
> 
> 
> The missile system, which can be used for coastal defence and ground attack, would boost Philippine military firepower in the face of threats to its maritime territory, coming mainly from Chinese aggression in the South China Sea.
> 
> Plans to procure the system stalled last year due to budgetary constraints caused by the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> Hindustan Times reported last year that India has offered a US$100 million (S$133 million) line of credit to the Philippines for the weapons system purchase, but a government source privy to the deal said it could be more.
> 
> In separate occasions in January this year, Ambassador Kumaran and BrahMos Aerospace chief executive and managing director Sudhir Mishra visited the Philippine Army and Philippine Marines, the potential users of the BrahMos missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Farhan Bohra

Safriz said:


> Good achievement
> Some technical details will be appreciated


----------



## kris

*India successfully tests ramjet technology to help develop long range air to air missiles









India successfully tests ramjet technology to help develop long range air to air missiles


Defence sources said a prototype of an air-to-air missile based on the technology was test-fired from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at about 10.30 am to gauge the performance of the system




www.google.com




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

kris said:


> *India successfully tests ramjet technology to help develop long range air to air missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India successfully tests ramjet technology to help develop long range air to air missiles
> 
> 
> Defence sources said a prototype of an air-to-air missile based on the technology was test-fired from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at about 10.30 am to gauge the performance of the system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Image of the SFDR air to air missile technology demonstrator with the booster to propel it to speeds from the ground at which the Ramjet would start. BTW, the ramjet impulse is for almost 1200 seconds. Any target fighter will find it extremely hard to evade a BVRAAM that is propelled for that long.


----------



## kris

MirageBlue said:


> Image of the SFDR air to air missile technology demonstrator with the booster to propel it to speeds from the ground at which the Ramjet would start. BTW, the ramjet impulse is for almost 1200 seconds. Any target fighter will find it extremely hard to evade a BVRAAM that is propelled for that long.


Question is when does this impulse come to play? Starting or ending or both


----------



## MirageBlue

kris said:


> Question is when does this impulse come to play? Starting or ending or both



AFTER the ramjet begins operating. First, there is a booster propellant that propels the missile to a speed at which the ramjet begins. Already the fighter itself is likely traveling at transonic or supersonic speeds to give the initial energy boost to the missile.

After it's booster propellant is consumed, the sustainer has enough propellant to last 3 minutes, which is a LOT for a BVRAAM that is traveling at Mach 4. Imagine how far a missile traveling that fast can reach in 3 minutes, that too after it's already traveled quite some distance on the booster propellant itself. It's the reason that Astra Mk3 will have nearly 300 km range (claimed to be even 350 km according to a Ministry of Defence Annual Report).

The traditional lofted trajectory will be with the booster, after which most missiles are coasting without much propellant left for any end-game maneuvering. But with Meteor and SFDR (Astra Mk3), the ramjet will be in operation for so long that in most cases the missile will be powered till the end. Which is why the No-Escape Zone (NEZ) of Meteor is claimed as being 3 times that of an AMRAAM AIM-120C.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Twitter link



> Kalyani Rafael Advanced Systems (KRAS) - a joint venture between Kalyani Group and Rafael Advanced Defense Systems - rolls out first batch of MRSAM Missile Kits for Indian Army and Air Force. KRAS will deliver more than 1,000 MRSAM ‘missile kits’ for the services.



Twitter link


> These missile sections will then be ‘forwarded’ to India’s Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL) for further and future integration.

















First tri-service missile gets underway with roll-out of MRSAM components.



> The Indian military’s first tri-service missile, which will protect naval warships, air force bases and army combat units from airborne attacks took a step towards full-scale production on Tuesday with the roll-out of its first components.
> 
> The eponymous Medium Range Surface to Air Missile (MRSAM) has been developed for the army, navy and air force by the Defence R&D Organisation (DRDO), in close partnership with Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI).
> 
> The delivery on Tuesday was of the first batch of MRSAM components being manufactured in Hyderabad by an Indian joint venture (JV) called Kalyani Rafael Advanced Systems (KRAS).
> 
> On July 11, 2019, KRAS was awarded a $100 million contract to build the mid-sections of 1,000 missiles.
> 
> These will be integrated with MRSAM components built elsewhere into combat-ready missile systems by defence public sector undertaking, Bharat Dynamics Ltd (BDL).
> 
> Kalyani Strategic Systems Ltd holds 51 per cent of the JV, with Rafael Advanced Systems holding 49 per cent.
> 
> The MRSAM is amongst the most lethal surface-to-air missiles (SAMs) in service anywhere. Fired from under-deck canisters on-board Indian warships, it is guided by the on-board MF-STAR radar to intercept incoming anti-ship missiles at ranges out to 70 km — a feat akin to hitting a bullet with a bullet. The ship-borne version of the missile is called the Long Range Surface to Air Missile (LRSAM).
> 
> The army and air force versions, called the MRSAM, are mounted on trucks for mobility. They primarily guard against enemy fighter aircraft, striking them 70 km from where the missile battery is deployed.
> 
> So high is the military’s confidence in the MRSAM that in September 2016, when the army was planning to strike Pakistan-backed terrorist camps across the Line of Control to avenge the killing of 19 Indian soldiers near Uri, the MRSAM — then still under development — was moved from BDL to protect a vulnerable air force base.
> 
> When Indian commandos crossed on LoC on the night of September 28, 2016, the MRSAM was ready for operational use. As it turned out, the missiles were not required.
> 
> KRAS will deliver more than 1,000 MRSAM production kits over the next 3-4 years. In case of export orders, the numbers could increase.
> 
> “We are confident KRAS will not only build products for the Indian armed forces but will, at the same time, trigger and help achieve Indian government’s vision of exports from India,” said Brigadier General Pinhas Yungman of Rafael Advanced Defense System.
> 
> “Apart from the missile kits, we will extend our support in maintenance and repair operations,” said Kalyani Group chief, Baba Kalyani.KRAS plans to ramp up its employee strength to 300 technical experts by 2023.



1000 MR-SAM missiles have been ordered, for use by IA, IAF and IN. When in service, will enhance the Air Defence capabilities of the services mani-fold.


----------



## arjunk

Safriz said:


> Some are speculating on twitter that India is developing a new third stage for Agni-V.
> But looking at the tiny size of the third stage , the length of its cable runner, how much difference a new third stage will make?
> 
> View attachment 629471
> 
> 
> And here it is, as of 4th of March 2020.
> 
> View attachment 629474


It's around the same size as Shaheen-III's third stage.


----------



## Sineva

Some interesting pics of the prithvi missiles submunition warheads




Incendiary penetrator




incendiary/explosive 




explosive submunition 
Theres a lot of interesting stuff in this guys tweet about the prithvi,plus a little bit on the agni as well.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380547903165464579

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Agni Prime test fired!
Classed by DRDO as a new generation missile.
Will replace the Agni1/2 in service since the late 90s





Canisterized and mounted on a Tatra/BEML High Mobility Vehicle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409401641011318788

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Cold Launch from the canister!
Mounted on a BEMLTatra 12*12 High Mobility vehicle
The canvas cover seem to be on some sort of telescoping mechanism, good for prying eyes
Even the Army's Barak-8 launcher is great, keeps a very low profile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Bharat Dynamics Ltd (BDL) delivered the first sets of MR-SAM missiles to the IAF 

BDL flags off MR-SAM for delivery to IAF



> The first missile of the first firing unit of the Medium Range Surface to Air Missile (MRSAM) was flagged off for delivery to the Indian Air Force from Bharat Dynamics Ltd's (BDL) Kanchanbagh unit in Hyderabad on Tuesday.
> 
> BDL has already completed its Navy order, and now both the Army and Air Force programmes are moving simultaneously.
> 
> The MRSAM is a high response, quick reaction, vertically launched supersonic missile, designed to neutralize enemy aerial threats. These threats include missiles, aircraft, guided bombs and helicopters. The missile has a range of up to 70 km and will be used by the Army, Navy and Air Force in different variants.
> 
> The missile system can provide point and area defence against various aerial targets including fighter aircraft, subsonic and supersonic cruise missiles.
> 
> The missile is powered by an indigenously developed dual-pulse rocket motor and a dual control system to impart the required maneuverability at the terminal phase.
> 
> This state-of-the-art weapon system has been designed with active radio frequency seeker to identify, track, engage and destroy the target with high kill probability.
> 
> BDL also aims to supply air-to-air missiles, anti-tank guided missiles, underwater weapons and counter measure systems in addition to Akash missiles to friendly countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Akash NG test fired

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417756212439896064

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MirageBlue

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Akash NG test fired
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417756212439896064



Video from DRDO of the test firing of the new Akash-NG SAM.

This Akash-NG SAM has a range of 70 km..huge improvement over the earlier Akash SAM.

Twitter link












> Second time in two days, DRDO successfully tests Akash-NG Missile in Balasore



https://www.aninews.in/news/nationa...ccessfully tests Akash NG missile in Balasore

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

DRDO's indigenous Man Portable ATGM (MP-ATGM) being tested in direct fire mode

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Looks like the Agni 5 is in serial production




Image by the MoD from the Army Chief's visit to the L&T Strategic systems division
Thanks to Amit Kashyap on Twitter for the ID

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Surya 1

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Agni Prime test fired!
> Classed by DRDO as a new generation missile.
> Will replace the Agni1/2 in service since the late 90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canisterized and mounted on a Tatra/BEML High Mobility Vehicle
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409401641011318788



One of the rough guess to have an idea of power of motor is the length of the flame. Look at Agni II prime flame. It is almost 3 times the length of missile.More over the motor is made of composite. Light motor with very high power gives exceptional speed and velocity. A Chinese high ranked military official said that Agni prime is such a potent missile system that it can be used as a carrier killer.


Lord Of Gondor said:


> Looks like the Agni 5 is in serial production
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image by the MoD from the Army Chief's visit to the L&T Strategic systems division
> Thanks to Amit Kashyap on Twitter for the ID


I have many friends woking there. Apane dost kam karate hai udhar. Kafi inside information ati raheti hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

A great step forward for the Nirbhay program

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425359048937930754One of the key reasons why the Kaveri program is a historical milestone for India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Lord Of Gondor said:


> A great step forward for the Nirbhay program
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425359048937930754One of the key reasons why the Kaveri program is a historical milestone for India



Absolutely..will allow India to build hundreds of Nirbhay cruise missiles using the Manik turbofan at a much more cost effective price. Plus not sanctionable. More variants of the Nirbhay can also be built from this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MirageBlue

ASRAAM missiles to be built in India by Bharat Dynamics Ltd (BDL) in a JV with MBDA.

Looks like the ASRAAM is confirmed as the replacement for the R-73E on several types including Su-30MKI, MiG-29UPG, Tejas and going ahead maybe even the Rafale. 

BDL ties up with MBDA to make ASRAAM missiles



> Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL) and MBDA of United Kingdom (UK) have signed a licensing agreement to establish a facility for the Final Assembly, Integration and Test (FAIT) of Advanced Short Range Air-to-Air Missile *(*ASRAAM) missiles in India on Tuesday.
> 
> The agreement was signed by BDL director (Technical) NP Diwakar and MBDA international cooperation director George Kyriakides in the presence of Commodore Siddharth Mishra (Retd), BDL’s chairman & managing director at a virtual ceremony along with director (production) P. Radhakrishna, director (finance) N. Srinivasulu, and others.
> 
> Under the agreement, MBDA will transfer the equipment and knowledge to BDL for establishing the facility expected to commence operations by 2022-23. Commodore Siddharth Mishra (Retd), CMD, BDL stated that signing of the licencing agreement reinforces the BDL’s commitment to contribute towards ‘Make in India’ and the ‘Atmanirbhar’ initiatives in the defence sector.
> 
> This pact is part of BDL’s endeavours to enter into tie-up with foreign OEMs (Original Equipment Manufacturers) in pursuit of its expansion programme, he said.* ASRAAM is one of the ‘within visual range’ missiles available and BDL will be manufacturing these at its Bhanur unit in Telangana for domestic and export purposes through MBDA. The new facility will provide India with the ability to carry out final assembly, integration and test of ASRAAM missiles.*
> 
> 
> This new generation close combat missile with its low drag, aerodynamic airframe, unrivalled speed and manoeuvrability throughout its flight along with increased agility makes it the best missile in its category of weapons. The missile has full ‘Lock On Before Launch’ and ‘Lock On After Launch’ operating modes, a press release said.
> 
> 
> “We are very pleased to be establishing this new ASRAAM facility with BDL. MBDA has a long and highly successful history of working with it for over four decades where a large number of MBDA-designed Milan missiles were made here,” said Mr. George Kyriakides.
> *
> The new BDL ASRAAM facility will have the potential to also conduct maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) of missiles.* It can also be adapted to conduct final assembly, integration and test of the CAMM missile of MBDA. CAMM is the missile used by the Sea Ceptor naval air defence system that has been offered as Short Range Surface to Air Missile (SRSAM) requirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

MR-SAM / Barak-8 SAM to be inducted into the IAF tomorrow at an event that the Defence Minister will attend.

Now this is a HUGE development as far as air base security goes!

Twitter link



> Big day. MRSAM/Barak-8 missile system induction into the Indian Air Force tomorrow at Jaisalmer. Defence Minister
> @RajnathSingh
> to be there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

So confirmation of MIRV on the Agni Prime out!
And some really impressive news on the "User Trials" of the Agni V Intercontinental Ballistic Missile


> The mission has been planned close on the heels of the successful trial of Agni Prime missile, the first of the new class of Agni series of missiles, developed by DRDO. The three-stage solid-fuelled weapon with advanced guidance and new generation propulsion was fired with multiple independently targetable reentry warheads on June 28.
> Defence sources said the next trial of Agni-V missile assumes significance as it may be equipped with the MIRV capable of carrying multiple warheads. Though the MIRV capability of the missile was secretly tested during a multi-satellite launch, no live launch has been conducted so far. *“For the first time, the indigenous MIRV technology was tested successfully in Agni P missile with the weapon delivering two manoeuvrable warheads at two separate locations. *The MIRV capability of Agni-V will give India the much needed deterrence,” said the sources.


https://www.newindianexpress.com/st...irst-user-trial-of-agni-v-missile-2357942.amp





Great graphic shared by twitter user @detresfa_ on the relevant NOTAM
Fairly confident the advanced Ballistic Missile tracking vessel INS Dhruv inducted days before into the service will play an active role








Now land based Deterrence component is very credible, focus on the underwater based deterrence will be interesting in the years ahead
Report from a few months back mentioned that after the S3( The Arighat) next boats will effectively double the missiles carried.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Lord Of Gondor said:


> So confirmation of MIRV on the Agni Prime out!
> And some really impressive news on the "User Trials" of the Agni V Intercontinental Ballistic Missile
> 
> https://www.newindianexpress.com/st...irst-user-trial-of-agni-v-missile-2357942.amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great graphic shared by twitter user @detresfa_ on the relevant NOTAM
> Fairly confident the advanced Ballistic Missile tracking vessel INS Dhruv inducted days before into the service will play an active role
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now land based Deterrence component is very credible, focus on the underwater based deterrence will be interesting in the years ahead
> Report from a few months back mentioned that after the S3( The Arighat) next boats will effectively double the missiles carried.



Indian media has quacks in their defence reporting. Except for Shiv Aroor in India today/Livefist and to an extent Sandeep Unnidhan and Vishnu Som most of garbage vomit types. 

Agni 5 user trials is the one planned. This will be standalone test by SFC without any assistance from DRDO. Last time SFC did 3 test in 2018 with user assistance from DRDO. So I highly doubt MIRV is currently being tested on A5.


----------



## no smoking

Quote:
*“For the first time, the indigenous MIRV technology was tested successfully in Agni P missile with the weapon delivering two manoeuvrable warheads at two separate locations. "*


Just look at the Agni-P's picture, not sure how India can squeeze 2 warheads into it unless India gets some alien technologies. Even so, I still don't understand why they added that small fins on the top if it is a MIRV.


----------



## MirageBlue

HELINA is ready! 500 missiles & 40 launchers to be acquired initially for the IA's Rudra fleet..to be followed by the Dhruv-astra variant for the IAF's LCH and then IA's LCH.

Helicopter Launched Anti-tank missile completes all trials









> *Process for issuing Acceptance of Necessity by Army for Helina has started, says Project Director*
> 
> The helicopter-launched Nag Anti-Tank Guided Missile (ATGM), Helina, being developed indigenously, has completed all trials and the process for issuing of Acceptance of Necessity (AoN) by the Army has started, said Dr. Sachin Sood, Project Director of Helina and Dhruvastra at the Defence Research and Development Laboratory (DRDL) Hyderabad, a laboratory of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).
> “The launcher and missile are ready. There are some Human Machine Interface (HMI) to be realised which are going on now,” Dr. Sood told _The Hindu_. While the cost estimate is yet to be done, each missile is expected to cost under ₹1 crore and initially around 500 missiles and 40 launchers will be required, he says.
> 
> Once the AoN is issued, the Request for Proposal (RFP) will be issued. Some firing trials will be done from the first production lot by the Army at a later stage.
> 
> Helina is a third generation fire and forget class ATGM mounted on an indigenous Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH) and has a minimum range of 500 m and a maximum range of 7 km. All issues with the minimum range have been sorted out and the integration with other weapons on the platform is over, according to Dr. Sood.
> 
> *Stating that the Air Force had asked for feasibility of integrating the Helina on the soon-to-be inducted Light Combat Helicopter (LCH), Dr. Sood said this would be done and would bring in economies of scale in the production of the missile. “There is also very good export potential,” he said.*
> 
> For that the platforms on which it can be integrated have to be identified. The possibilities of exports were discussed with the Secretary, Defence Production as well when he visited the India pavilion at the Army-2021 expo in Moscow last month.
> 
> *Live firing*
> Talking of the trials in February during which live firing was carried out, Dr. Sood said that for the first time firing from maximum forward speed from a moving target, an ALH, was demonstrated as also targeting from a top angle. “Final configuration with warhead demonstrated good penetration into the target. Other operational missions like minimum range were also demonstrated,” he said on the trials.
> 
> All the capabilities of the seeker, a critical part of the missile, were checked and cleared. In one mission the target was acquired at a range of 7 km and was fired on at 6 km range, he said. During these trails the stability of the platform and the separation of the missile from it had also been demonstrated.
> 
> On the difference between Nag ATGM of the Army and Helina, which is air-launched, Dr. Sood said they had different firing mechanisms as the latter had increased range. “It is a fire and forget missile. Once the Electro-Optic (EO) system of ALH identifies the target, it automatically hands over target to the missile. It is lock-on before launch,” he explained.
> 
> While the missile was developed by the DRDO, the integration on ALH was done by the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) and the Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL) is the production agency. During the last trial, BDL teams were involved and their teams were now being trained, Dr. Sood said.
> 
> *Private industry*
> Majority of the missile is indigenous with significant sourcing from the private industry. For instance, the launcher, rocket motors and onboard power supply on the missile are manufactured by Hyderabad-based companies, propulsion by the Ordnance Factory Bhandara, control system by the Research Centre Imarat, warhead jointly by the Armament Research and Development Establishment (ARDE) and the Ordnance Factory Board and seeker by the Bharat Electronics Limited, Machilipatnam, and BDL. “The supply chain has been established,” Dr. Sood said.
> 
> Parallelly, an Air Force version Dhruvastra was also under development for which some trials had already been conducted. It would have an Air to Ground role other than anti-tank role, Dr. Sood added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 790532


BrahMos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Lord Of Gondor said:


> So confirmation of MIRV on the Agni Prime out!
> And some really impressive news on the "User Trials" of the Agni V Intercontinental Ballistic Missile
> 
> https://www.newindianexpress.com/st...irst-user-trial-of-agni-v-missile-2357942.amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great graphic shared by twitter user @detresfa_ on the relevant NOTAM
> Fairly confident the advanced Ballistic Missile tracking vessel INS Dhruv inducted days before into the service will play an active role
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now land based Deterrence component is very credible, focus on the underwater based deterrence will be interesting in the years ahead
> Report from a few months back mentioned that after the S3( The Arighat) next boats will effectively double the missiles carried.


A superb shot of the INS Dhruv at Kochi




Credits to N S Vineeth Vinu for the snap and
Shared by twitter user @GODOFPARADOXES

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samar111

We need MIRV ICBM to keep China in "check". Need to be a advanced one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Among Indian developed missiles this one looks so very innovative in so many ways. The guidance system, data link, seperation moment and independently target tracking is interesting.





Any further info about this up to 600 KM anti sub marine missile is appreciated.


----------



## no smoking

Samar111 said:


> We need MIRV ICBM to keep China in "check". Need to be a advanced one.


Well, India has kept China in "check" for 34 years without a single nuclear warhead. 
Currently India has around 150 warheads. Not sure what is the difference if these 150 warheads coming from 150 rockets or fewer rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Interesting track

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493442444901322754


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Tata Advanced Systems Limited is also a vendor for the MRSAM !



\
Image shared by @tataadvanced
The prime mover is the Tata LPTA 3138
https://www.tatamotors.com/product/defence-combat-support-platforms-8x8/
So both Ashok Leyland trucks and Tata Trucks in service
This is the Stallion 8*8
https://ashokleyland.com/in/en/products/defence/super-stallion-8x8
The biggest heavy commercial vehicles suppliers to the Indian domestic market, #1 and #2 both are IN!


----------



## Broccoli

I've been wondering long time why India develops new missile for 1000km extra range? Why not just cancel Agni III and Agni IV and replace both with Agni V?

Agni II 2000km.

Agni III +3000km

Agni IV +4000km

Agni V +5000km

Agni VI 6000km






Samar111 said:


> We need MIRV ICBM to keep China in "check". Need to be a advanced one.



How would MIRV's make a difference? Better to put decoys and other penaids to make sure warhead reaches it targets.


----------



## Surya 1

Broccoli said:


> I've been wondering long time why India develops new missile for 1000km extra range? Why not just cancel Agni III and Agni IV and replace both with Agni V?
> 
> Agni II 2000km.
> 
> Agni III +3000km
> 
> Agni IV +4000km
> 
> Agni V +5000km
> 
> Agni VI 6000km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would MIRV's make a difference? Better to put decoys and other penaids to make sure warhead reaches it targets.



Agni II 2000 km to 2800 km.
Agni III 3500 km to 5000 km +
Agni IIII 4000 to 4800 km

Agni V 5000 KM to 8000 km.

Agni I prime 2000 km to 2800 KM (Same as Agni II) which is not required anymore.


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524715083884298240


----------



## Joe Shearer

Broccoli said:


> I've been wondering long time why India develops new missile for 1000km extra range? Why not just cancel Agni III and Agni IV and replace both with Agni V?
> 
> Agni II 2000km.
> 
> Agni III +3000km
> 
> Agni IV +4000km
> 
> Agni V +5000km
> 
> Agni VI 6000km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would MIRV's make a difference? Better to put decoys and other penaids to make sure warhead reaches it targets.


Having made a number of those intermediate range missiles. nobody wants to throw them away. Thrift.


----------



## kmc_chacko

*Defence Ministry signs over Rs 2,900 crore contract for procurement of missile system for IAF, Navy*









Defence Ministry signs over Rs 2,900 crore contract for procurement of missile system for IAF, Navy


The Ministry of Defence signed over Rs 2,900 crore contract for procurement of a missile system for the IAF and Navy.




www.indiatoday.in


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544414424697425920


----------



## Super Falcon

Definitely these air to air missile not only cheap to develop indigenously


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595448616046727174


----------

